# * stiflers mum's NRL thread *



## St Pecktor

After being bombarded with PM's by the likes of Frances, Kagsy, TC, Sox, etc, I've finally summoned up the energy to start an NRL thread.

So here it is you miserable sloths...the classiest of all ball sports, the nursery of Aussie boxing's future...The NRL thread.

Rules are...

* Pick a (1) team (Flip a 7 sided coin teke, you'll know what side you really follow when the coins up in the air:yep).
* Queenslanders are to leave banjo's at the door, and are required to have a thorough washing before entering the thread.
* Post nicely.
* Slag off the scum at every opportunity.
* Acknowledge the Tigers are shit.
* Geoff toovey is a fucking spastic.


----------



## bruiserh89

Nice one. I think the forum is complete now!


----------



## Aroused Koala

St Pecktor said:


> After being bombarded with PM's by the likes of Frances, Kagsy, TC, Sox, etc, I've finally summoned up the energy to start an NRL thread.
> 
> So here it is you miserable sloths...the classiest of all ball sports, the nursery of Aussie boxing's future...The NRL thread.
> 
> Rules are...
> 
> * Pick a (1) team (Flip a 7 sided coin teke, you'll know what side you really follow when the coins up in the air:yep).
> * Queenslanders are to leave banjo's at the door, and are required to have a thorough washing before entering the thread.
> * Post nicely.
> * Slag off the scum at every opportunity.
> * Acknowledge the Tigers are shit.
> * Geoff toovey is a fucking spastic.


:fire


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


> :fire


I'll let you stay mute over that fact, as long as you agree with everything else.


----------



## stiflers mum

Dragons won a game yay. Soward and Vidot played for Illawarra yesterday and they lost. What about Dugan? singlehandedly won us the game. Hope he doesn't go off the rails. Hope Tigers win I have them in a multi.


----------



## St Pecktor

Knights :lol: 
Craig Gower atsch
Dear oh dear oh dear...

I'm now convinced that Bennett wants to get fired.


----------



## tezel8764

Hayne went down with an Hamstring injury last night. Not sure of the extent of the damage but Laurie Daly and NSW selectors must be worried.


----------



## stiflers mum

tezel8764 said:


> Hayne went down with an Hamstring injury last night. Not sure of the extent of the damage but Laurie Daly and NSW selectors must be worried.


 Yeah not good at all commentators said it could be 6 weeks out.


----------



## stiflers mum

Hayne considering radical therapy to be fit for Origin II.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/...ate-of-origin-ii/story-fn31yxah-1226660772516


----------



## Aroused Koala

tezel8764 said:


> Hayne went down with an Hamstring injury last night. Not sure of the extent of the damage but Laurie Daly and NSW selectors must be worried.


At least we have two good replacements in Dugan and Stewart. :conf


----------



## stiflers mum

Aroused Koala said:


> At least we have two good replacements in Dugan and Stewart. :conf


 No luck with Stewart brah his back injury is healing slower than expected apparently.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-03/stewart-stays-sidelined-with-back-injury/4729706

Dugan played great last night but he's only been back 2 weeks. We will see how he goes. Merrit has played fullblack he's ok at the position. N.S.W could take a punt with Nathan. He's no longer a defensive liability he has bulked up a bit and could be used as an attacking weapon chiming into the backline. A bit out of left field brah but that's my opinion from what I have seen over here in France. Go the Catalan and St.George/Illawarra Dragons.:happy


----------



## St Pecktor

20A87 II said:


> No luck with Stewart brah his back injury is healing slower than expected apparently.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/news/2013-06-03/stewart-stays-sidelined-with-back-injury/4729706
> 
> Dugan played great last night but he's only been back 2 weeks. We will see how he goes. Merrit has played fullblack he's ok at the position. N.S.W could take a punt with Nathan. He's no longer a defensive liability he has bulked up a bit and could be used as an attacking weapon chiming into the backline. A bit out of left field brah but that's my opinion from what I have seen over here in France. Go the Catalan and St.George/Illawarra Dragons.:happy


Merritt either plays origin on the wing or not at all. 
At fullback, he doesnt have the power in him to eat meters from returns.

[email protected]. :lol:
:happy


----------



## Aroused Koala

TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happy


----------



## Aroused Koala

20A87 II said:


> Hayne considering radical therapy to be fit for Origin II.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/league/...ate-of-origin-ii/story-fn31yxah-1226660772516


That Regenokine therapy is something else. It's been used by many athletes including the likes of Kobe Bryant and Tiger Woods with great success. I didn't think it was given here considering a number of western countries including the USA are yet to approve it on a large scale...


----------



## Bendy

Manlyatsch 

Well done Tigers


----------



## stiflers mum

[email protected] tags on this thread. Drinkwater for PM.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Soward wants to join Super League for remainder of season.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...to-finish-season/story-fni3fbgt-1226661497993

Apparently him and Price don't get along. He will play for the Illawarra Cutters until he sorts out his working visa.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Knights :lol:
> Craig Gower atsch
> Dear oh dear oh dear...
> 
> I'm now convinced that Bennett wants to get fired.


What's this about Gower? Bennett isn't trying to get him to Newcastle, surely?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> What's this about Gower? Bennett isn't trying to get him to Newcastle, surely?


Hes already got him there. Signed a few days ago. I guess he'll arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## joogaray

..how many more loses has Neil Henry got before he gets the arse?


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Hes already got him there. Signed a few days ago. I guess he'll arrive in a couple of weeks.


Aw man, is he even still active?!?


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..how many more loses has Neil Henry got before he gets the arse?


It amazes me that the Australian and Queensland halfback plays for a team that goes so woefully...how does that work?


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> It amazes me that the Australian and Queensland halfback plays for a team that goes so woefully...how does that work?


..mate..they've got a first class roster..I'm thinking for whatever reason the coach has got to go..he's had a good run at it..give someone else a go I reckon..


----------



## rusty nails

fucking tamou... atsch
great fucking timing you spastic!


----------



## Aroused Koala

rusty nails said:


> fucking tamou... atsch
> great fucking timing you spastic!


If you're referring to SOO 2, I wouldn't be too worried. He played like shit in Game 1 and we've got two arguably better replacements in Woods and Grant to pick from.


----------



## joogaray

rusty nails said:


> fucking tamou... atsch
> great fucking timing you spastic!


:yep


----------



## OZ Puncher

Aroused Koala said:


> If you're referring to SOO 2, I wouldn't be too worried. He played like shit in Game 1 and we've got two arguably better replacements in Woods and Grant to pick from.


Grant is a very good replacement I'd concede, but in saying that, Tamou just didn't fire in Game 1. When he turns up he's great.

Luke Lewis is still a legend. Him, Farrah, Bird and Gallen were made for Origin.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Grant is a very good replacement I'd concede, but in saying that, Tamou just didn't fire in Game 1. When he turns up he's great.
> 
> Luke Lewis is still a legend. Him, Farrah, Bird and Gallen were made for Origin.


Pretty sure Nails is referring to Tamou getting arrested today for DUI.


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..mate..they've got a first class roster..I'm thinking for whatever reason the coach has got to go..he's had a good run at it..give someone else a go I reckon..


They have the best halfback in the comp, and a more than capable forward pack to give them space. Their backs arent really bludgers either. No real excuses why they shouldn't be behind the Titans.

Who do you follow?


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty sure Nails is referring to Tamou getting arrested today for DUI.


Yeah mate, I know. I'm saying that even if he does get suspended we would still have a good replacement in Grant.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> They have the best halfback in the comp, and a more than capable forward pack to give them space. Their backs arent really bludgers either. No real excuses why they shouldn't be behind the Titans.
> 
> Who do you follow?


..Broncs mate..:!:


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Yeah mate, I know. I'm saying that even if he does get suspended we would still have a good replacement in Grant.


What do you make of the big clean out at Parra?


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> What do you make of the big clean out at Parra?


2 seasons overdue. Have they confirmed who has been kicked from the team?


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> 2 seasons overdue. Have they confirmed who has been kicked from the team?


they've mentioned a few names. Rene being the most high profile one.

You guys should make a play for some of the forwards Souths have outside our starting 17. Guys like Starling, Tom Burgess, etc. Above all that, you should look to get a good hooker who can make it easier for your forwards as well. This'll give players like Sandow, Hayne space and time to work their magic.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Darius Boyd loves a bun don't he!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Oh I went and watched Wenty Magpies on Sunday, Ben Roberts was the hero kicking a late penalty to edge the win lol. Ricky was on the hill hoping to see someone step up.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> they've mentioned a few names. Rene being the most high profile one.
> 
> You guys should make a play for some of the forwards Souths have outside our starting 17. Guys like Starling, Tom Burgess, etc. Above all that, you should look to get a good hooker who can make it easier for your forwards as well. This'll give players like Sandow, Hayne space and time to work their magic.


Everytime we get good players they all fuck off after one season.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Wouldn't hate for Darius to catch AIDS.


----------



## St Pecktor

Oh dear...

The Mole
Reni Maitua rumour to @Wests_Tigers is CORRECT peeps - and could happen SOON.
8:22 PM - 11 Jun 13


----------



## Aroused Koala

St Pecktor said:


> Oh dear...
> 
> The Mole
> Reni Maitua rumour to @Wests_Tigers is CORRECT peeps - and could happen SOON.
> 8:22 PM - 11 Jun 13


Please. God. No


----------



## joogaray

rusty nails said:


> fucking tamou... atsch
> great fucking timing you spastic!


..4 times the limit and no licience..I'm hearing it's cost him around $800000 taking into account his getting suspended for Origin..good fucken job I reckon..what a dill..:rolleyes


----------



## OZ Puncher

$800K? What does he get paid 400K per game?


----------



## joogaray

OZ Puncher said:


> $800K? What does he get paid 400K per game?


..whoops. .meant to read $80000..


----------



## Aroused Koala

NSW Blues team for State of Origin II:

1. Josh Dugan
2. Brett Morris
3. Michael Jennings
4. Josh Morris
5. Blake Ferguson
6. James Maloney
7. Mitchell Pearce
8. Paul Gallen (c)
9. Robbie Farah (vc)
10. Aaron Woods
11. Ryan Hoffman
12. Luke Lewis
13. Greg Bird

Interchange:
14. Andrew Fifita
15. Trent Merrin
16. Josh Reynolds
17. Anthony Watmough

Besides Reynolds and Mythall Piss, a damn good team. Aaron Woods will make the most of this opportunity.

:bluesuit:lp:lama:hammer


----------



## Bendy

Aroused Koala said:


> NSW Blues team for State of Origin II:
> 
> 1. Josh Dugan
> 2. Brett Morris
> 3. Michael Jennings
> 4. Josh Morris
> 5. Blake Ferguson
> 6. James Maloney
> 7. Mitchell Pearce
> 8. Paul Gallen (c)
> 9. Robbie Farah (vc)
> 10. Aaron Woods
> 11. Ryan Hoffman
> 12. Luke Lewis
> 13. Greg Bird
> 
> Interchange:
> 14. Andrew Fifita
> 15. Trent Merrin
> 16. Josh Reynolds
> 17. Anthony Watmough
> 
> Besides Reynolds and Mythall Piss, a damn good team. Aaron Woods will make the most of this opportunity.
> 
> :bluesuit:lp:lama:hammer


I haven't seen Dugan how do you think he'll fit into Haynes boots?

My heart stopped for a second yesterday when Morris looked injured.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I haven't seen Dugan how do you think he'll fit into Haynes boots?
> 
> My heart stopped for a second yesterday when Morris looked injured.


I actually find them to be similar players with similar builds, not to mention they both provide that x faxtor on the field. Since Dugan has been playing for St George, he's averaged:

189m per game
1 try per game
1 linebreak per game

The guy is a weapon.


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


> I actually find them to be similar players with similar builds, not to mention they both provide that x faxtor on the field. Since Dugan has been playing for St George, he's averaged:
> 
> 189m per game
> 1 try per game
> 1 linebreak per game
> 
> The guy is a weapon.


Dugan's a beast. Hayne is one of the more bigger fullbacks, but Dugan has a bit on him. He looks like he's bigger than quite a few locks.
Theres a youtube clip of him throwing himself at a rampaging Dave Taylor and saving a try. Most fullbacks wouldn't have been able to stop anything close to Taylor running with that sort of pace.

GI would have though


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Dugan's a beast. Hayne is one of the more bigger fullbacks, but Dugan has a bit on him. He looks like he's bigger than quite a few locks.
> Theres a youtube clip of him throwing himself at a rampaging Dave Taylor and saving a try. Most fullbacks wouldn't have been able to stop anything close to Taylor running with that sort of pace.
> 
> GI would have though


GI probably would have crushed the cunt back into himself causing a black hole.


----------



## joogaray

Aroused Koala said:


> NSW Blues team for State of Origin II:
> 
> 1. Josh Dugan
> 2. Brett Morris
> 3. Michael Jennings
> 4. Josh Morris
> 5. Blake Ferguson
> 6. James Maloney
> 7. Mitchell Pearce
> 8. Paul Gallen (c)
> 9. Robbie Farah (vc)
> 10. Aaron Woods
> 11. Ryan Hoffman
> 12. Luke Lewis
> 13. Greg Bird
> 
> Interchange:
> 14. Andrew Fifita
> 15. Trent Merrin
> 16. Josh Reynolds
> 17. Anthony Watmough
> 
> Besides Reynolds and Mythall Piss, a damn good team. Aaron Woods will make the most of this opportunity.
> 
> :bluesuit:lp:lama:hammer


..yep..time to resume hostilities boys..I hate all them kunts..and Daley..and his fucken sidekick Barrett....and fucken Freddy..he's a kunt too..:yep


----------



## Aroused Koala

joogaray said:


> ..yep..time to resume hostilities boys..I hate all them kunts..and Daley..and his fucken sidekick Barrett....and fucken Freddy..he's a kunt too..:yep


Yes, let us resume the NSW vs QLD hostilities. I'll start us off: Go fuck yourself with Nate Myles forehead, you banjo-strumming *******!!! :fire:fire:fight

(We need a trash talk thread)


----------



## St Pecktor

I can't start ripping on Queenslanders just yet. I'm still too busy LOL'ing at the Roosters.

how awful is SKD going this season. Wasn't that long ago that he was one of the best 3/4 around. 
How about Jennings getting run down by Johnson. The look on his face when he got caught was priceless.


----------



## joogaray

Aroused Koala said:


> Yes, let us resume the NSW vs QLD hostilities. I'll start us off: Go fuck yourself with Nate Myles forehead, you banjo-strumming *******!!! :fire:fire:fight
> 
> ..fuck myself with Nate Myles's forehead??????..fuck!!!..jeeezzz..that's abit uncalled for mate...:stonk..wouldn't that make ya eyes bulge...:yikes
> :yep
> 
> (We need a trash talk thread)


----------



## Kel

Looks like the usual suspects are back at it on the drink causing trouble again.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/origin-player-in-nightclub-incident/story-fndv2twz-1226664946702


----------



## Aroused Koala

Blake Fergurson...... c:gsg


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I can't start ripping on Queenslanders just yet. I'm still too busy LOL'ing at the Roosters.
> 
> how awful is SKD going this season. Wasn't that long ago that he was one of the best 3/4 around.
> How about Jennings getting run down by Johnson. The look on his face when he got caught was priceless.


St Pecktor?.........God Help us

Also, Yes SKD sucks, and damn we are missing JWH


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fucking idiot :-(

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ended-indefinitely-by-nrl-20130617-2oejg.html


----------



## Aroused Koala

Tuff Gong said:


> Fucking idiot :-(
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ended-indefinitely-by-nrl-20130617-2oejg.html


How dumb can two people be?!?!?!?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Fucking idiot :-(
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ended-indefinitely-by-nrl-20130617-2oejg.html


The blues look like they may win the series then all a sudden this shit, god dugan and ferg are fucking drop kicks who should NEVER be in the same team ever. things looking bad for game 2


----------



## Tuff Gong

You know Ferguson is Mundine's nephew?

Before SOO game 1, Mundine was in the news saying "Don't treat my nephew the same way you did me."

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...eg-inglis/story-fni3fqyo-1226645944170#medium


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> You know Ferguson is Mundine's nephew?
> 
> Before SOO game 1, Mundine was in the news saying "Don't treat my nephew the same way you did me."
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...eg-inglis/story-fni3fqyo-1226645944170#medium


expect a new article soon saying that this is all a huge conspirecy to get him out of the team because "his Black", Mundine is nuts i love how he talks down to whites when his mom is as white as the queen.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> St Pecktor?.........God Help us


Welcome aboard kiddo.

you guys were very rusty last night. Should have won but bombed 2 certain trys. SBW was involved in just about every threatening attacking raid you had.


----------



## raymann

im a new nrl fan. following the souths, mainly due to seeing inglis on youtube.


----------



## Bendy

raymann said:


> im a new nrl fan. following the souths, mainly due to seeing inglis on youtube.


This is literally me a year ago, he's a savage.

Did anyone see Tupou being interviewed after the roosters game last week? The most boring man I've ever seen interviewed in my life. Great player but


----------



## St Pecktor

raymann said:


> im a new nrl fan. following the souths, mainly due to seeing inglis on youtube.


smart choice.

Your buddy wide open also goes for the Rabbitohs


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected]$ :lol:

Big Georgie Porgie arrested & charged by Cairns police - another fucking idiot.

Ship him back to Blighty, we don't need his type of scum here.


----------



## The Beave

Who would have thought a dirty pommy was the first Souths player to fuck up this year! Could've bet my house an Abo or Coco would've been odds on to fuck up first seeing the clubs full of both


----------



## Bendy

Nothing wrong with a young lad letting off steam by throwing a road sign through the back window of a car. Just showing his support for the blues he should be commended.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Man, just as well there's only 3 weeks between SOO games - any longer and NSW would be struggling to field a team.

I want to know why Ben Teo has been allowed to play for QLD and [email protected] when he's got assault charges hanging over him? Why hasn't Smith taken the hard line with him like he has with Tamou and Ferguson?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Man, just as well there's only 3 weeks between SOO games - any longer and NSW would be struggling to field a team.
> 
> I want to know why Ben Teo has been allowed to play for QLD and [email protected] when he's got assault charges hanging over him? Why hasn't Smith taken the hard line with him like he has with Tamou and Ferguson?


Teo hasn't been charged. Tamou and Ferguson have either confessed or been caught already which is more than enough for the nrl to hand down an initial penalty.

So happy to see Merritt get his call up for NSW. A well deserved spot if ever there was one.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> Teo hasn't been charged. Tamou and Ferguson have either confessed or been caught already which is more than enough for the nrl to hand down an initial penalty.
> 
> So happy to see Merritt get his call up for NSW. A well deserved spot if ever there was one.


Merritt is a terrible decision, they have picked him purely based on pressure that he has been unlucky for 5yrs or so and that the aboriginal card has been used when he hasn't been picked in the past. The bloke is too small and is weak in defence. He has been run over a half dozen times already this year. He is a poor choice in a high pressure game up in QLD........ Look for QLD to target the shit out of him


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Merritt is a terrible decision, they have picked him purely based on pressure that he has been unlucky for 5yrs or so and that the aboriginal card has been used when he hasn't been picked in the past. The bloke is too small and is weak in defence. He has been run over a half dozen times already this year. He is a poor choice in a high pressure game up in QLD........ Look for QLD to target the shit out of him


who would you have picked instead?
Uate? Tafua?

he isn't that bad in defence, and can roam infield and sniff out chances unlike the other contenders for his position.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> who would you have picked instead?
> Uate? Tafua?
> 
> he isn't that bad in defence, and can roam infield and sniff out chances unlike the other contenders for his position.


I'm not on top of all the wingers in the comp, but I think Merritt is not the answer.............. Bookmark this post when he has a shocker


----------



## toshiba

Kel said:


> Merritt is a terrible decision, they have picked him purely based on pressure that he has been unlucky for 5yrs or so and that the aboriginal card has been used when he hasn't been picked in the past. The bloke is too small and is weak in defence. He has been run over a half dozen times already this year. He is a poor choice in a high pressure game up in QLD........ Look for QLD to target the shit out of him


i agree merritt is a shocking decision, they will definitely target him. uate or tafua both would of been better options even gordon would have been better. shit david williams or beau ryan would of been better choices


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Teo hasn't been charged. Tamou and Ferguson have either confessed or been caught already which is more than enough for the nrl to hand down an initial penalty.
> 
> So happy to see Merritt get his call up for NSW. A well deserved spot if ever there was one.


Doesn't matter if he hasn't been charged - Souths tried to sweep it under the rug and didn't inform the NRL about the incident. Now with Big Georgie being arrested, I wonder just how much other stuff [email protected]$ have tried to hide over the years? Squeaky clean Souths, I think not!


----------



## St Pecktor

Weren't you crying foul over cross eyed rapezoid because he didn't get the fair treatment that Teo is now getting?

i think the NRL has handled all recent incidents superb.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> I'm not on top of all the wingers in the comp, but I think Merritt is not the answer.............. Bookmark this post when he has a shocker


A large portion of the wingers are unavailable through injury or suspension. Merritt is simply the best of what's left.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Weren't you crying foul over cross eyed rapezoid because he didn't get the fair treatment that Teo is now getting?
> 
> i think the NRL has handled all recent incidents superb.


Stewart was wrongly accused and strongly denied everything. Due to the nature of the accusations (sexual assault) the police went in gung ho and arrested him. Teo has admitted he hit the chick so he has a case to answer. Whether it was in a case of genuine self defence has to be determined. When she went back to the police station a few days later to make her statement, the detective handling her case was away on 6 weeks holiday, hence the delay in action being taken against Teo. This was originally reported as her not wanting to press charges - just shows you how the media can twist things eh?

The NRL should have stood him down until it is sorted out, as he has brought the game into disrepute. It's definitely a different rule for him as the one that was applied to Stewart, Tamou and Ferguson. Whether a player has been arrested or charged should not be the difference between a bloke who's fractured a chick's eye-socket being allowed to continue playing and a bloke who's been wrongly accused of sexual assault being stood down.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Just saw the news - story about Blake Ferguson going back to Canberra to visit family (more like crawl up the backside of Canberra officials to plead for his contract) and who happened to be alongside him at the airport?

None other than Anthony Mundine.

Fair dinkum, that bloke would stick his rough head in anything just for the sake of getting some publicity :-(


----------



## Bendy




----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Stewart was wrongly accused and strongly denied everything. Due to the nature of the accusations (sexual assault) the police went in gung ho and arrested him. Teo has admitted he hit the chick so he has a case to answer. Whether it was in a case of genuine self defence has to be determined. When she went back to the police station a few days later to make her statement, the detective handling her case was away on 6 weeks holiday, hence the delay in action being taken against Teo. This was originally reported as her not wanting to press charges - just shows you how the media can twist things eh?
> 
> The NRL should have stood him down until it is sorted out, as he has brought the game into disrepute. It's definitely a different rule for him as the one that was applied to Stewart, Tamou and Ferguson. Whether a player has been arrested or charged should not be the difference between a bloke who's fractured a chick's eye-socket being allowed to continue playing and a bloke who's been wrongly accused of sexual assault being stood down.


Where has Teo admitted that he hit her?

Her father went to Weidler, and Weidler's eyes lit up and has since gone to great lengths to give his story some legs.

Ferguson and Tamou were dealt with by the NRL because theres enough evidence there already to warrant a suspension. Teo's case is different, and if the NRL had seen enough wrong doing from Teo after their investigation, then they would have suspended him.

The whole case is mud. Typical case of a girl who cant handle her piss making a tit out of herself and crying foul afterwards. If Teo is found guilty of assault, then he will be severely dealt with, and more than likely have his contract terminated.


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected]$ :lol:
> 
> Big Georgie Porgie arrested & charged by Cairns police - another fucking idiot.
> 
> Ship him back to Blighty, we don't need his type of scum here.


:gsg


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Nothing wrong with a young lad letting off steam by throwing a road sign through the back window of a car. Just showing his support for the blues he should be commended.


..fuckin' pommy hooligan..:yep:nono


----------



## joogaray

..fuck any kunt that goes around grabbin' other kunts missus's on the box because they think they're superstars and bulletproof..
..get that up ya Ferguson you fucking dropkick..you blew it big time now go and get a job like the rest of us you fucking dickhead..haha..good job!:clap:


----------



## Quite_The_Stone

What a cocksmoker..he had a reputation for being a total douche when out at Cronulla when he played for us..What was this ACT yokel doing in the area anyway?


----------



## Kel

joogaray said:


> ..fuck any kunt that goes around grabbin' other kunts missus's on the box because they think they're superstars and bulletproof..
> ..get that up ya Ferguson you fucking dropkick..you blew it big time now go and get a job like the rest of us you fucking dickhead..haha..good job!:clap:


Didn't realise he grabbed another man missus on the snatch........ yeah throw the book at him


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..fuckin' pommy hooligan..:yep:nono


Go eat a meat pie

Just saw this, what do people think of this line up?
http://www.smh.com.au/photogallery/...-team-of-the-year--so-far-20130613-2o72h.html
SMH team of the year so far
1. G Inglis
2. N. Merritt
3. M. Jennings
4. J. Lyon
5. B. Ferguson
6. J. Maloney
7. D. Cherry-Evans
8. A. Fifita
9. R. Farah
10. G. Burgess
11. A. Watmough
12. SB. Williams
13. S. Burgess

14. L. Lewis
15. N. Myles
16. R. Hoffman
17. J. Idris


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> A large portion of the wingers are unavailable through injury or suspension. Merritt is simply the best of what's left.


Sorry bud Merrit is not made for origin. Uate is a way better option.


----------



## stiflers mum

Mundine wants to help Ferguson.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...r-blake-ferguson/story-fni3gmmu-1226665898597


----------



## whipsy

joogaray said:


> ..fuck any kunt that goes around grabbin' other kunts missus's on the box because they think they're superstars and bulletproof..
> ..get that up ya Ferguson you fucking dropkick..you blew it big time now go and get a job like the rest of us you fucking dickhead..haha..good job!:clap:


He's extremley lucky the guy whos Mrs he felt up is a soft cock, I woulda rammed that champagne bottle over his fucken head if he did that to my mrs.


----------



## Aroused Koala

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine wants to help Ferguson.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...r-blake-ferguson/story-fni3gmmu-1226665898597


Mundine is a prick but no one can ever question his admirable stance on drugs and alcohol. Hopefully, he can put Blake on the right track.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Welcome aboard kiddo.
> 
> you guys were very rusty last night. Should have won but bombed 2 certain trys. SBW was involved in just about every threatening attacking raid you had.


Tell me about it, it was hard to watch but we did look VERY dangerous at times when things went right, But sadly we bombed a couple certain tries, Let in 2 run away kick return tries, and SKD is just hopeless and you could honestly say if he wasnt out there we may have even won. We gonna get fkd up by the Bulldogs this week with Mitch Aubo wearing the 6 -_-. But thank god after that we will have our full squad back since the manly game 5 weeks ago, JWH and Moa back in the starting line up, COULDNT COME SOON ENOUGH


----------



## tezel8764

Saw this on a previous episode of Monday Night with Matty Johns, thought I'll post it:










:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

Another great night for those men in the pink, or is it Red and green? ah well doesnt matter, 13 - 6 Penalty count against the team running last during origin time lol, Much like 2010 Stmerge were the refs favs , 2013 the dirty wabbits are.

No doubting they are a great team but it doesnt change the fact multiple times this year the refs have been keen to march you down the field.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> Another great night for those men in the pink, or is it Red and green? ah well doesnt matter, Start the party now souffs fans the NRL have choosen who will win the comp this year, 13 - 6 Penalty count against the team running last during origin time lol, Much like 2010 Stmerge were the refs favs , 2013 the dirty wabbits are.
> 
> No doubting they are a great team but it doesnt change the fact multiple times this year the refs have been keen to march you down the field.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Rooster4Life said:


> Another great night for those men in the pink, or is it Red and green? ah well doesnt matter, Start the party now souffs fans the NRL have choosen who will win the comp this year, 13 - 6 Penalty count against the team running last during origin time lol, Much like 2010 Stmerge were the refs favs , 2013 the dirty wabbits are.
> 
> No doubting they are a great team but it doesnt change the fact multiple times this year the refs have been keen to march you down the field.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Aroused Koala said:


>


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Stuart blew up after the game. Dunno why the refs hammer parra - they are shit enough as is - but fuck some pedantic penalties are awarded against the eels.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

tezel8764 said:


> Saw this on a previous episode of Monday Night with Matty Johns, thought I'll post it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl


Looks like Tyran Smith and obviously Matt Johns cops an elbow, but not really sure what is exceptional or humorous about it?


----------



## St Pecktor

I thought it was a top performance, considering the players we had out.
Hunt was great and should replace Everingham who's been crap all season. Dylan Walker continues to impress me a lot, and our halves looked in good knick.
Tom Burgess went ok, but for now, he won't be as impactful as George B. a pretty decent wet weather performance really.

Was surprised at Parra's lack of enthusiasm, and how we seemed to be more up for it than them.


----------



## tezel8764

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Looks like Tyran Smith and obviously Matt Johns cops an elbow, but not really sure what is exceptional or humorous about it?


This should give it some context mate. :good


----------



## Aroused Koala

Origin this Wednesday. Let the insults flow through you:


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

tezel8764 said:


> This should give it some context mate. :good


:cheers


----------



## rusty nails

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Stuart blew up after the game. Dunno why the refs hammer parra - they are shit enough as is - but fuck some pedantic penalties are awarded against the eels.


the fine was fucking bullshit too. he barely even disagreed with the refs calls he just urged consistency. what a joke


----------



## Tuff Gong

While Bird's in no position to point out anyone else's faults, it's good to see someone calling out Mal for his hypocrisy in questioning Dugan's right to play for the Blues while he has Teo in his squad.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

I said when Dave Smith was put in charge that is was a mistake. Look at the rule changes and bullshit that has gone on this year. The cunt doesn't get rugby league and should fuck off.


----------



## joogaray

..I'm dyin' to see what the refs do after the next all in brawl..considerin' the only way to deal with the biff rule is 'one in all in'..and all the players know that..


----------



## joogaray

..anyway..fuck I hate NSW..all NSW kunts are kunts!!!!!!!!:yep


----------



## rusty nails

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I said when Dave Smith was put in charge that is was a mistake. Look at the rule changes and bullshit that has gone on this year. The cunt doesn't get rugby league and should fuck off.


100% agree!! it was clear before he was appointed he knew fuck all about the game or its culture.. hes taking the best game in the world and turning it into a slightly rough game of oztag
the cunt can get fucked as far as im concerned.


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> While Bird's in no position to point out anyone else's faults, it's good to see someone calling out Mal for his hypocrisy in questioning Dugan's right to play for the Blues while he has Teo in his squad.


..my thinkin' is that the Ben Teo thing was a case of a psyco bitch cuttin' sick with a highheel and Teo has had to restrain her and somehow she's hit her head bustin' her eye..I seriously doubt he punched her like she's saying..and the NRL and the QRL and Mal believe this to be the case also..I reckon anyway..


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..my thinkin' is that the Ben Teo thing was a case of a psyco bitch cuttin' sick with a highheel and Teo has had to restrain her and somehow she's hit her head bustin' her eye..I seriously doubt he punched her like she's saying..and the NRL and the QRL and Mal believe this to be the case also..I reckon anyway..


Yeah but your a queenslander so no one gives a shit.


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Yeah but your a queenslander so no one gives a shit.


..a 'mighty queenslander' thank you very much..


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

joogaray said:


> ..my thinkin' is that the Ben Teo thing was a case of a psyco bitch cuttin' sick with a highheel and Teo has had to restrain her and somehow she's hit her head bustin' her eye..I seriously doubt he punched her like she's saying..and the NRL and the QRL and Mal believe this to be the case also..I reckon anyway..


the gangbang is Darius Boyd MO. he's probably told T'eo come in after 5 mins. t'eo has come to the door while Boyd has this chick half undressed and she's clicked and gone off. I don't blame her, even if she is a bit of a slut. Dunno whats wrong with these cunts that they can't find a chick for themselves


----------



## Tuff Gong

I also liked how Bird said punching on has been part of SOO for 30 years but as soon as a QLDer comes off second best all of a sudden they're calling for a change in the rules :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> the gangbang is Darius Boyd MO. he's probably told T'eo come in after 5 mins. t'eo has come to the door while Boyd has this chick half undressed and she's clicked and gone off. I don't blame her, even if she is a bit of a slut. Dunno whats wrong with these cunts that they can't find a chick for themselves


Yeah, weird culture they've got - Thaiday and a couple of other Broncos players were caught out doing a tagteam on a chick in the dunnies at some pub in Brisbane a few years back too eh? No charges laid as it was all consensual but gees, take about no class :-(


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, weird culture they've got - Thaiday and a couple of other Broncos players were caught out doing a tagteam on a chick in the dunnies at some pub in Brisbane a few years back too eh? No charges laid as it was all consensual but gees, take about no class :-(


 Boyd was involved the chick was upset because someone took a pic of them.


----------



## joogaray

TheSpaceDuke said:


> the gangbang is Darius Boyd MO. he's probably told T'eo come in after 5 mins. t'eo has come to the door while Boyd has this chick half undressed and she's clicked and gone off. I don't blame her, even if she is a bit of a slut. Dunno whats wrong with these cunts that they can't find a chick for themselves


..well there may well be some truth in there with what your saying but she's gone on to say Teo repeatedly punched her..like..yeah right..


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, weird culture they've got - Thaiday and a couple of other Broncos players were caught out doing a tagteam on a chick in the dunnies at some pub in Brisbane a few years back too eh? No charges laid as it was all consensual but gees, take about no class :-(


..yeah..what a slut..gettin' banged in a shithouse..she could've a least done it out the car park..FFS..


----------



## donkeyking

donkeyking said:


> Sorry bud Merrit is not made for origin. Uate is a way better option.


24m. 2 missed tackles. 1 tackle. Stamped never to play origin again.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Kel

Kel said:


> Merritt is a terrible decision, they have picked him purely based on pressure that he has been unlucky for 5yrs or so and that the aboriginal card has been used when he hasn't been picked in the past. The bloke is too small and is weak in defence. He has been run over a half dozen times already this year. He is a poor choice in a high pressure game up in QLD........ Look for QLD to target the shit out of him


Spot on the money sir


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> who would you have picked instead?
> Uate? Tafua?
> 
> he isn't that bad in defence, and can roam infield and sniff out chances unlike the other contenders for his position.


You were saying Pecks? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> You were saying Pecks? :lol:


read my last post.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Im tired of SOO, Its lossing its excitement and lossing everything that made the game special, Last night felt like just a normal club game and the refs swung momentum in QLDs favor right off the bat, i think SOO will be dead within 10 years at this rate, BORING

The Refs have taken over and the game is turning soft, QLD bitched and bitched and bitched about Gallen in game 1, You happy now QLD? 4 players sin binned? lol it was a JOKE out there, What happen to the days when there was a punch up and harrigan would say "ok guys you got that out of your system now lets play footy!" Now we have fairy refs dancing around wanting to be the centre of attention by blowing Penalty after penalty, Ill go to game 3 cos i already have the ticket but i have lost interest in SOO, Waste of time and too much of a risk on our players. the REAL SOO is dead.


----------



## Rooster4Life

RIP State Of Origin


----------



## St Pecktor

You'd be a brave man to bet on Souths not finishing top 2, even at this stage. Sutton should replace Maloney as 5/8 for NSW. Best defensive 5/8 ever, and is quite capable in attack as well. Pearce can fuck off to, and either give the halfback job to Carney, or Reynolds.


----------



## Aroused Koala

The team should have always been this:

1. Hayne
2. Morris
3. Jennings
4. Morris
5. Fuckwit Fergurson
6. Carney
7. A Reynolds
8. Tamou
9. Farah
10. Grant
11. Tariq Sims
12. Bird
13. Gallen

14. Lewis
15. Merrin
16. Watmough
17. Woods


----------



## Tuff Gong

Aroused Koala said:


> The team should have always been this:
> 
> 1. Hayne
> 2. Morris
> 3. Jennings
> 4. Morris
> 5. Fuckwit Fergurson
> 6. Carney
> 7. A Reynolds
> 8. Tamou
> 9. Farah
> 10. Grant
> 11. Tariq Sims
> 12. Bird
> 13. Gallen
> 
> 14. Lewis
> 15. Merrin
> 16. Watmough
> 17. Woods


I agree with this (even the "Fuckwit Fergurson" bit :yep) part except I'd swap Watmough out for Tim Grant (Watmough is injured and did nothing in game 2) and I'd keep Maloney and not bring Carney in.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Tuff Gong said:


> I agree with this (even the "Fuckwit Fergurson" bit :yep) part except I'd swap Watmough out for Tim Grant (Watmough is injured and did nothing in game 2) and I'd keep Maloney and not bring Carney in.


EDIT - actually, I'd even consider bumping Maloney for Josh Reynolds - I reckon he's got the mongrel required for SOO, is a better defender and he'sdhave a whale of a time in game 3 knowing it was all or nothing for the series.


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Im tired of SOO, Its lossing its excitement and lossing everything that made the game special, Last night felt like just a normal club game and the refs swung momentum in QLDs favor right off the bat, i think SOO will be dead within 10 years at this rate, BORING
> 
> The Refs have taken over and the game is turning soft, QLD bitched and bitched and bitched about Gallen in game 1, You happy now QLD? 4 players sin binned? lol it was a JOKE out there, What happen to the days when there was a punch up and harrigan would say "ok guys you got that out of your system now lets play footy!" Now we have fairy refs dancing around wanting to be the centre of attention by blowing Penalty after penalty, Ill go to game 3 cos i already have the ticket but i have lost interest in SOO, Waste of time and too much of a risk on our players. the REAL SOO is dead.


..don't lose heart mate..I know 7 years is a long time..I'd be gutted to if it was that long between drinks for us too..


----------



## stiflers mum

R.I.P lol @ 5ouffs threads. I know Dragons,Roosters probably every other club too had lol @ 5ouffs threads in their forums but I think they get their 21st this year.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> I agree with this (even the "Fuckwit Fergurson" bit :yep) part except I'd swap Watmough out for Tim Grant (Watmough is injured and did nothing in game 2) and I'd keep Maloney and not bring Carney in.


Not a bad side but what about a fully fit Terry Campese at 5/8 and Todd Carney at 1/2

Mitchell Pearce has had a good 4yrs now and isn't the answer me thinks


----------



## donkeyking

NSW will get their chance when Smith, Cronk and Slater retire which will be in a few years time. The combination for club, state and country for 10 years is hard to beat. I will not be surprised if the streak reaches 10 years.


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..don't lose heart mate..I know 7 years is a long time..I'd be gutted to if it was that long between drinks for us too..


Nothing to do with QLD winning, Im talking about how the officials have turned it into a same old same old game, 13 Penaltys , 4 sin bins, No shoulder chargers allowed. its BORING regardless of who wins this year. All it is now is an Over hyped Media money machine that is no more special then any other game during the week, its lost that edge it used to have, and what made it special.

Id rather have My players play with the Roosters then have them wasting there energy and getting injured playing that waste of time game. Origin has been on life support for a couple years, the Shoulder charge rule,the refs penalizing all game and the fighting stance have been the final nails in the coffin.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> R.I.P lol @ 5ouffs threads. I know Dragons,Roosters probably every other club too had lol @ 5ouffs threads in their forums but I think they get their 21st this year.


wouldn't be saying that too soon, Nothing would make a better [email protected] thread then seeing them get there hopes up, only to lose at the very end.

Do i think that will happen? Prob not, But as i said, dont talk to soon.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> NSW will get their chance when Smith, Cronk and Slater retire which will be in a few years time. The combination for club, state and country for 10 years is hard to beat. I will not be surprised if the streak reaches 10 years.


The Storm will then be bottom feeders for the next decade.


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> The Storm will then be bottom feeders for the next decade.


We would also have a haul of 5 premierships from the last 15 years. We have some young guns coming through which should keep us in the top half of the table for the foreseable future.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Mick Potter is really going to be a beacon of light for my Tigers in the years to come. Promoting young bloods like Simona, Nofo, and Sue was unthinkable during the Sheens era. Great win tonight.


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Nothing to do with QLD winning, Im talking about how the officials have turned it into a same old same old game, 13 Penaltys , 4 sin bins, No shoulder chargers allowed. its BORING regardless of who wins this year. All it is now is an Over hyped Media money machine that is no more special then any other game during the week, its lost that edge it used to have, and what made it special.
> 
> Id rather have My players play with the Roosters then have them wasting there energy and getting injured playing that waste of time game. Origin has been on life support for a couple years, the Shoulder charge rule,the refs penalizing all game and the fighting stance have been the final nails in the coffin.


..certainly see your point but I guess north of the border we get great joy outta keepin' the foot on NSW's throat..so to speak..so maybe we tend to see the positives abit more..
..but regardless of what side your on they are valid points that you've raised..not just for SOO but for the very game itself..and that refereein' debarcle the other night took shit to the extreme..blokes from boths sides flyin' in the basicly back their mates and essentially break up a fight..it's the aussie thing to do..no ones gunna not do it..I'm just hoping that a public backlash is enough to make the ref's back off a peg or two before the kill the golden goose..


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..certainly see your point but I guess north of the border we get great joy outta keepin' the foot on NSW's throat..so to speak..so maybe we tend to see the positives abit more..
> ..but regardless of what side your on they are valid points that you've raised..not just for SOO but for the very game itself..and that refereein' debarcle the other night took shit to the extreme..blokes from boths sides flyin' in the basicly back their mates and essentially break up a fight..it's the aussie thing to do..no ones gunna not do it..I'm just hoping that a public backlash is enough to make the ref's back off a peg or two before the kill the golden goose..


Wont happen, the NRL are too worried about the soccer moms who dont put there kids in league.


----------



## Old Man

Any one seen the emoticons in this thread


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> We would also have a haul of 5 premierships from the last 15 years. We have some young guns coming through which should keep us in the top half of the table for the foreseable future.


2 premierships, and one was built on the back of blatant cheating. Nice performance last night though. :lol:


----------



## whipsy

Aroused Koala said:


> Mick Potter is really going to be a beacon of light for my Tigers in the years to come. Promoting young bloods like Simona, Nofo, and Sue was unthinkable during the Sheens era. Great win tonight.


Good to the see the Young guns coming through and having a few good wins, Seeing my Campbelltown Boy Noufulama run over Billy Slater and score made my night.. but Potter hasn't really had any choice, if he didn't field those players, we wouldn't have a team


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fuck those pesky tiggers, they always fuck up my footy tipping


----------



## stiflers mum

Fuck KNIGHTS 36-0 after 30 minutes. This is more of a smashing than Golovkin-Macklin.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Fuck KNIGHTS 36-0 after 30 minutes. This is more of a smashing than Golovkin-Macklin.


I bet that Wayne Bennett was still a miserable old prick at the post match presser.:deal


----------



## joogaray

..while your at it can you fuck those pesky Warriors too..:cry


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..while your at it can you fuck those pesky Warriors too..:cry


Haha perfect round for me so far, i got Cowboys and Roosters to win to make it a perfect round for me


----------



## joogaray

..I give up on the tippin' this year..spent the first couple of months of the season overseas..put me outta the loop abit..


----------



## joogaray

..did anyone see the Sunday Roast today?..Tim Gilbert asked Brett Finch his thoughts on the Pommy Super League and Finch gives his toughts and then adds that he got 5/8 of the year..and starts pissin' himself laughin'..fucken classic..


----------



## St Pecktor

I'm temporarily taking Manly off my list of cunty teams.
C'arn Manly!

Trent Robinson looks and speaks like a spastic.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I'm temporarily taking Manly off my list of cunty teams.
> C'arn Manly!
> 
> Trent Robinson looks and speaks like a spastic.


i think he speaks well.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i think he speaks well.


So you agree that he looks like a spadstic then?


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> So you agree that he looks like a spadstic then?


he looks like Phil Goulds Cousin... nuff said


----------



## St Pecktor

Scum are getting a massive piggy backing from the refs already.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Scum are getting a massive piggy backing from the refs already.


BWAHAHAHA

Yeah 8 sets on our line just isnt enough huh?


----------



## St Pecktor

How many trys has Jennings bombed this season? LOL.
He'll probably get away with it tonight as Manly are looking awful.

Very ugly and poor quality game so far.


----------



## St Pecktor

:rofl
Glass jaw Sheik.


----------



## St Pecktor

More dreadful refereeing decisions going the way of the scum and piggybacking them out of trouble. 

Shit game, shit refereeing, shit crowd. This game should have been moved to the 2am ABC2 time slot.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> More dreadful refereeing decisions going the way of the scum and piggybacking them out of trouble.
> 
> Shit game, shit refereeing, shit crowd. This game should have been moved to the 2am ABC2 time slot.


Penalty for JWH tapping a manly player on the shoulder??? lol, Manly are a grubby team and when there lossing you can easly see that. and so have the refs.


----------



## Rooster4Life

2 Points

2nd Place. Thank you very much. Good Night


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> 2 Points
> 
> 2nd Place. Thank you very much. Good Night


Enjoy 2nd place. :deal

With Melbourne soiling themselves recently, and these two teams being the next best, I cant see anything other than us walking this competition in 2nd gear.


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> Enjoy 2nd place. :deal
> 
> With Melbourne soiling themselves recently, and these two teams being the next best, I cant see anything other than us walking this competition in 2nd gear.


Quoted for historical records.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> Quoted for historical records.


You can quote the tits out of it for all I care. It wont change a thing.:smile


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Trent Robinson is not the ugliest NRL coach - that honour goes to another sydney based coach


----------



## whipsy

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Trent Robinson is not the ugliest NRL coach - that honour goes to another sydney based coach


Steve Price from the Dragons would have to take that spot.


----------



## Kel

http://images.smh.com.au/2013/03/14/4109093/---art_toovey_20130314145525440153-620x349.jpg


----------



## whipsy

http://resources3.news.com.au/images/2013/04/25/1226518/447463-steve-price.jpg


----------



## Oska

We should have an AFL thread...just saying


----------



## whipsy

Oska said:


> We should have an AFL thread...just saying


NO we shouldn't. Just saying :lol:


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> NO we shouldn't. Just saying :lol:


The skill level in AFL is far more superior than old foosball :SOK

He is an old foosball clip...


----------



## Oska

And another one.... :gayfight2


----------



## whipsy

Oska said:


> The skill level in AFL is far more superior than old foosball :SOK
> 
> He is an old foosball clip...


The same old generic AFL comeback, The skill level is higher, you need to be fitter... it doesn't take away from the fact it is boring as bat shit and played by a majority of fairys... P.s Soccer is a highly skilled sport, that sucks major arse.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Rooster4Life

whipsy said:


> The same old generic AFL comeback, The skill level is higher, you need to be fitter... it doesn't take away from the fact it is boring as bat shit and played by a majority of fairys... P.s Soccer is a highly skilled sport, that sucks major arse.


Leave Oska alone, we all know his problem.


----------



## whipsy

Rooster4Life said:


> Leave Oska alone, we all know his problem.


:lol: Each to their own I guess..

Oska, Nothing is stopping you from starting an AFL thread mate. This NRL thread isn't pinned. It just stays near the top constantly because it's a great sport :good


----------



## Oska

Rooster4Life said:


> Leave Oska alone, we all know his problem.


:rofl


----------



## Oska

Rooster4Life said:


>


Have you been caught dancing lately Rooster?


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> The same old generic AFL comeback, The skill level is higher, you need to be fitter... it doesn't take away from the fact it is boring as bat shit and played by a majority of fairys... P.s Soccer is a highly skilled sport, that sucks major arse.


Soccer sux....I only watch the world cup when its on and thats about it.

And as for NRL....

Grunt, run 5 steps, tackle...grunt, run 5 steps, tackle...grunt, run 5 steps, tackle...grunt, run 5 steps, tackle...grunt, run 5 steps, tackle...other teams turn :huh


----------



## Rooster4Life

Oska said:


> Have you been caught dancing lately Rooster?


Pfft fuck off, His got nothing on us Roosters!


----------



## Oska

Rooster4Life said:


> Pfft fuck off, His got nothing on us Roosters!


Thats funny shit...:yep


----------



## whipsy

Oska, dont make me put up teh AFL player caught on Fox checking his cock out in the changerooms before the game with all his team mates walking past him..


----------



## whipsy

Rooster4Life said:


> Pfft fuck off, His got nothing on us Roosters!


Old JWH should used some of those moves in the Semis in 2010......


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> Oska, dont make me put up teh AFL player caught on Fox checking his cock out in the changerooms before the game with all his team mates walking past him..


Haha...poor kid.....its always a bit soft after the game  It would have looked a bit awkward if he had a raging fat in the change rooms


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> Old JWH should used some of those moves in the Semis in 2010......


Fair hit....can I ask...was that tackle/bumb legal? I know sweet FA about NRL


----------



## Rooster4Life

whipsy said:


> Old JWH should used some of those moves in the Semis in 2010......


hit him in the face, Tough bloke to even get up after it to be honest.

I like this hit better cos its shoulder to body, not to head, Ouch


----------



## whipsy

Oska said:


> Fair hit....can I ask...was that tackle/bumb legal? I know sweet FA about NRL


He didn't get penalised for it, but this season it would be illegal, They have ruled out any Shoulder charges.. But back then it was fine.


----------



## Rooster4Life

His a fucking beast, Prob my fav player in the NRL


----------



## whipsy

Rooster4Life said:


> hit him in the face, Tough bloke to even get up after it to be honest.
> 
> I like this hit better cos its shoulder to body, not to head, Ouch


Come one mate.. There was less than a minute left in Semi final game... With the tigers leading by 1 and he comes up with a shot like that (which should have won the game) it doesn't get much better than that. Dwyer could have been anything, it's such a shame he wont play again.


----------



## St Pecktor

We may as well close this thread and start an AFL thread actually.
seeing as how noones gunna catch the mighty red and greens, and the only mystery in the nrl is who's going to come 2nd.


----------



## whipsy

St Pecktor said:


> We may as well close this thread and start an AFL thread actually.
> seeing as how noones gunna catch the mighty red and greens, and the only mystery in the nrl is who's going to come 2nd.


I hope I'm wrong but Souths are choking in the Semis.. I can see it eventuating


----------



## St Pecktor

whipsy said:


> I hope I'm wrong but Souths are choking in the Semis.. I can see it eventuating


thats the only thing people can come up with to make the race seem interesting.

Like the All Blacks in 2011, I think we can a fully afford to choke, yet still win it, as we're that far in front, its almost sick.


----------



## Rooster4Life

whipsy said:


> Come one mate.. There was less than a minute left in Semi final game... With the tigers leading by 1 and he comes up with a shot like that (which should have won the game) it doesn't get much better than that. Dwyer could have been anything, it's such a shame he wont play again.


Was a good hit but IN THE FACE, id be more impressed if he could lay JWH out like that without the head contact, Hit him right in the face which is why he was flattened out, any other prop in the comp would have been down for 10mins, I rmember weyman in the GF in 2010 staggered from the field from a pinky to the top of the head lol.

If it was JWH and Dwyer ran into him and JWH's Soulder hit Dwyer right in the face do you REALLY think it wouldnt be a penalty? lol


----------



## whipsy

St Pecktor said:


> thats the only thing people can come up with to make the race seem interesting.
> 
> Like the All Blacks in 2011, I think we can a fully afford to choke, yet still win it, as we're that far in front, its almost sick.


I hope Souths can do it because we aren't gonna be there. Just have a bad feeling.


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> I hope I'm wrong but Souths are choking in the Semis.. I can see it eventuating


What about the Storm? Surely they are still up there this year...from the games i have been forced to watch up here....they havent been too bad...knocked off by a couple of average teams but that happens.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Oska said:


> And another one.... :gayfight2


:lol: Hoppa's a wrong un - how he could ever live that down I don't know.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Leave Oska alone, we all know his problem.


:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> thats the only thing people can come up with to make the race seem interesting.
> 
> Like the All Blacks in 2011, I think we can a fully afford to choke, yet still win it, as we're that far in front, its almost sick.


4 points in front is "way" infront? lol, We are a team playing together for the first time this year, New Halves combo, Rookie Wingers, New Centre,2 New Props and a new Secondrower, and we are not far behind you, Your in front by 2 wins.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Oska said:


> Have you been caught dancing lately Rooster?


:lol: What Tigers player was that?!?


----------



## whipsy

Oska said:


> What about the Storm? Surely they are still up there this year...from the games i have been forced to watch up here....they havent been too bad...knocked off by a couple of average teams but that happens.


My team beat them last week and we have 7 regular first graders out and are struggling to not come last


----------



## whipsy

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: What Tigers player was that?!?


It's not even an NRL player, it's fake as.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Did you blokes know JWH came over from NZ on a golf scholarship?

No shit, I remember reading it when Manly first brought him through - he was being touted as the next SBW. He came over as a teen from NZ on a golf scholarship and had the option of playing league or continuing with his golf.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> 4 points in front is "way" infront? lol, We are a team playing together for the first time this year, New Halves combo, Rookie Wingers, New Centre,2 New Props and a new Secondrower, and we are not far behind you, Your in front by 2 wins.


considering that we blew the shit out of the team that sits right behind us, I think we are way out in front. But of course, you weren't ready then right? LOL.

Lets see how well you guys play as a team when SBW gets greedy or ambitious and fucks off outta there.


----------



## whipsy

Tuff Gong said:


> Did you blokes know JWH came over from NZ on a golf scholarship?
> 
> No shit, I remember reading it when Manly first brought him through - he was being touted as the next SBW. He came over as a teen from NZ on a golf scholarship and had the option of playing league or continuing with his golf.


Lol, Can't imagine him as a serious golfer... I wish he would fuck off out of the NRL though


----------



## Tuff Gong

whipsy said:


> Lol, Can't imagine him as a serious golfer... I wish he would fuck off out of the NRL though


:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> considering that we blew the shit out of the team that sits right behind us, I think we are way out in front. But of course, you weren't ready then right? LOL.
> 
> Lets see how well you guys play as a team when SBW gets greedy or ambitious and fucks off outta there.


you seriously gonna say that we were as good in round 1 with SBWs first game in NRL and Maloneys first game with Pearce as we are now with half a season under our belt?


----------



## Oska

whipsy said:


> My team beat them last week and we have 7 regular first graders out and are struggling to not come last


That happens in AFL as well...my team...The Tigers are playing a bottom team this week...any money we get rolled!!!


----------



## St Pecktor

whipsy said:


> Lol, Can't imagine him as a serious golfer... I wish he would fuck off out of the NRL though


Mitchell Pearce says that he apparently enjoys putting from the rough. :-(


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Was a good hit but IN THE FACE, id be more impressed if he could lay JWH out like that without the head contact, Hit him right in the face which is why he was flattened out, any other prop in the comp would have been down for 10mins, I rmember weyman in the GF in 2010 staggered from the field from a pinky to the top of the head lol.
> 
> If it was JWH and Dwyer ran into him and JWH's Soulder hit Dwyer right in the face do you REALLY think it wouldnt be a penalty? lol


..that was a fucken awesome hit on JWH..no doubt..but that's footy and what we love about it..
..I rate JWH..he's the man..fucken oath..
..I reckon the best example of how the game should be played than how Shane Whecke played it..he got smashed plenty of times but he was consistant in the fact that his last hit up in a game was equally as hard as his first..
..and anyone who has ever played the game knows that it's not only about pullin' off the big hits..it's about tuckin' the ball under your arm and takin' it up the big defence..that's true heart..


----------



## St Pecktor

Oska said:


> What about the Storm? Surely they are still up there this year...from the games i have been forced to watch up here....they havent been too bad...knocked off by a couple of average teams but that happens.


They're the defending premiers and will more than likely be there on grand final day as long as they can dodge Souths until the final. I hope you make the GF, as the Storms big game experience will create more of a spectacle than what some of the other teams would be able to throw up.


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> Did you blokes know JWH came over from NZ on a golf scholarship?
> 
> No shit, I remember reading it when Manly first brought him through - he was being touted as the next SBW. He came over as a teen from NZ on a golf scholarship and had the option of playing league or continuing with his golf.


..yeah mate..read that too..good on the kunt..I always had a wrap on him..love watchin' him play..(goes alright for a Kiwi)


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..that was a fucken awesome hit on JWH..no doubt..but that's footy and what we love about it..
> ..I rate JWH..he's the man..fucken oath..
> ..I reckon the best example of how the game should be played than how Shane Whecke played it..he got smashed plenty of times but he was consistant in the fact that his last hit up in a game was equally as hard as his first..
> ..and anyone who has ever played the game knows that it's not only about pullin' off the big hits..it's about tuckin' the ball under your arm and takin' it up the big defence..that's true heart..


i agree and JWH is from that old school, Tough as they come.


----------



## joogaray

..was listenin' to a NRL talk back show the other night on the radio and one of the callers was comparing SBW to Artie Beetson and his point was that SBW rarely gets tackled with the ball..a true measure or a ball playing forward..and he went on to say that Artie Beetson once went 12 games without playing the ball..
..I found this interesting because I remember after SBW's effort in the '04 grandfinal..me telling anyone who'd listen that SBW was the 2nd coming of the great man 'Big Artie'..fast forward 9 years and maybe we may soon say that SBW might even be better..(I know this sounds like sacrilege)..but I believe it to be true..


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i agree and JWH is from that old school, Tough as they come.


He looked pretty tough in round 1 when George Burgess owned his stupid arse.


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..was listenin' to a NRL talk back show the other night on the radio and one of the callers was comparing SBW to Artie Beetson and his point was that SBW rarely gets tackled with the ball..a true measure or a ball playing forward..and he went on to say that Artie Beetson once went 12 games without playing the ball..
> ..I found this interesting because I remember telling anyone who'd listen that SBW was the 2nd coming of the great man 'Big Artie'..fast forward 9 years and maybe we may soon say that SBW might even be better..(I know this sounds like sacrilege)..but I believe it to be true..


He's already better I think. SBW is the complete (but greedy) athlete, who can excel in a number of positions. Beetson was basically a bloke from the pub type player who was able to rally a state full of tards due to his cheap shots and passion built from his inferiority issues.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> He's already better I think. SBW is the complete (but greedy) athlete, who can excel in a number of positions. Beetson was basically a bloke from the pub type player who was able to rally a state full of tards due to his cheap shots and passion built from his inferiority issues.


..yeah yeah..fuck off ya shit stirrin' kunt....Beetson is a immortal for good reason..one of..or even the best ball playing forward of all time..and not shy to go the biff in a era where you needed that type of guy in your pack..form well and truly on the board..

..but in sayin' that..I also agree that SBW is a more complete and way more athletic footballer too..by a country mile..

..and if you think Beetson had inferiority issues then maybe you should read his book.."Big Artie"..that'd put that myth to bed


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..yeah yeah..fuck off ya shit stirrin' kunt....Beetson is a immortal for good reason..one of..or even the best ball playing forward of all time..and not shy to go the biff in a era where you needed that type of guy in your pack..form well and truly on the board..
> 
> ..but in sayin' that..I also agree that SBW is a more complete and way more athletic footballer too..by a country mile..
> 
> ..and if you think Beetson had inferiority issues then maybe you should read his book.."Big Artie"..that'd put that myth to bed


Yeah, Artie was a great character. A bit before my time actually, so I can only go off footage I've seen of him, mainly from the first origin game. I miss the days of seeing a coach being able to light up a smoke while coaching. Raudonikus and Beetson were old school.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, Artie was a great character. A bit before my time actually, so I can only go off footage I've seen of him, mainly from the first origin game. I miss the days of seeing a coach being able to light up a smoke while coaching. Raudonikus and Beetson were old school.


..mate you'll find that Artie never brought into the whole racism thing..he was just old school and believed a man should be judged on his merits and his work ethic..and he never ever played the race card..
..do ya self a favour mate..read 'Big Artie'..:good


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> He's already better I think. SBW is the complete (but greedy) athlete, who can excel in a number of positions. Beetson was basically a bloke from the pub type player who was able to rally a state full of tards due to his cheap shots and passion built from his inferiority issues.


Round 1 in a long long fight, Just like Boxing it aint over till that last bell sounds, your not even into the championship rounds and your showboating. And just like in boxing you can get KTFO even if you won EVERY round.


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..mate you'll find that Artie never brought into the whole racism thing..he was just old school and believed a man should be judged on his merits and his work ethic..and he never ever played the race card..
> ..do ya self a favour mate..read 'Big Artie'..:good


Will do mate. Would be better off reading it at work instead of shit stirring on forums 


Rooster4Life said:


> Round 1 in a long long fight, Just like Boxing it aint over till that last bell sounds, your not even into the championship rounds and your showboating. And just like in boxing you can get KTFO even if you won EVERY round.


Did SBW create that stupid boxing/league comparison? :lol: Theyre completely different sports with completely different rules. We could get beat this weekend, and still be 1st - fact. We could get beat again the following week, and the week after and still be first - fact. It'll take some sort of amazing freakish form to dust us off our perch way at the top. You should be thankful that you're having a somewhat respectable season, on the field at least. Enjoy being a top 8 side. :good


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Every few months i feel the need to say - Brett Kenny was on par with Wally Lewis and actually had Wally's measure at origin level. Lest we forget.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Goddamm. Just saw footage of Wests Tigers u/20 HB Luke Brooks. This kid is a clone of Andrew Johns. If you haven't seen this kid play, I recommend watching a u/20 or NSW Cup game that he is playing in because this kid is special.


----------



## whipsy

Aroused Koala said:


> Goddamm. Just saw footage of Wests Tigers u/20 HB Luke Brooks. This kid is a clone of Andrew Johns. If you haven't seen this kid play, I recommend watching a u/20 or NSW Cup game that he is playing in because this kid is special.


There is a reason why we aren't offering to extend Benjis contract


----------



## Kel

whipsy said:


> There is a reason why we aren't offering to extend Benjis contract


Well i thought it was because he's an arrogant prick who thinks he is a one man team..... injury prone and been out of form for 12 months. Then the club turns around and says maybe we don't need you Marshall and surprise surprise he has had 2 good games last 2 weeks funnily enough.

The bloke is approaching 29yrs (shelve life of players about 31 at best) and wants $800k a year............ If i was the Tigers i'd tell him to go fuck himself

I had to laugh when that silly Beau Ryan said the Tigers would regret getting rid of Benji because it would cost them 5-10k fans every week to a game :lol: They are lucky to get 10,000 to a game anyway so basically they would have no supporters if he left atsch


----------



## whipsy

Kel said:


> Well i thought it was because he's an arrogant prick who thinks he is a one man team..... injury prone and been out of form for 12 months. Then the club turns around and says maybe we don't need you Marshall and surprise surprise he has had 2 good games last 2 weeks funnily enough.
> 
> The bloke is approaching 29yrs (shelve life of players about 31 at best) and wants $800k a year............ If i was the Tigers i'd tell him to go fuck himself
> 
> I had to laugh when that silly Beau Ryan said the Tigers would regret getting rid of Benji because it would cost them 5-10k fans every week to a game :lol: They are lucky to get 10,000 to a game anyway so basically they would have no supporters if he left atsch


I still have a soft spot for Benji but his form just hasn't warranted anywhere near the money he is after.. H stated on the footy show last night that he will never play for another NRL club even if the tigers let him go


----------



## Aroused Koala

whipsy said:


> I still have a soft spot for Benji but his form just hasn't warranted anywhere near the money he is after.. H stated on the footy show last night that he will never play for another NRL club even if the tigers let him go


It's probably better for the club that he doesn't stay:

- We get to sign Brooks and Mitchell Moses to long term deals.
- it gives us the money to sign a BIG backrower, not a shrimp dick like Anasta, Thompson or Pettybourne
- it removes just about all conflict between the coach and players (Benji was treated like a god by the Sheenius)
- we can sign Woods to a long term contract.

If he signs the upgrade that jeopardizes a lot of the above seeing as our likely future HB, Luke Brooks, has been offered a lucrative contract by Wayne Bennett to play for the Knights


----------



## whipsy

Aroused Koala said:


> It's probably better for the club that he doesn't stay:
> 
> - We get to sign Brooks and Mitchell Moses to long term deals.
> - it gives us the money to sign a BIG backrower, not a shrimp dick like Anasta, Thompson or Pettybourne
> - it removes just about all conflict between the coach and players (Benji was treated like a god by the Sheenius)
> - we can sign Woods to a long term contract.
> 
> If he signs the upgrade that jeopardizes a lot of the above seeing as our likely future HB, Luke Brooks, has been offered a lucrative contract by Wayne Bennett to play for the Knights


Fully agree, will still be sad to see Benji go, But we do need to look to the future.


----------



## stiflers mum

7 Clubs fined for salary cap breaches.

http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-...-clubs-punished-for-2012-salary-cap-breaches/

Cronullaatsch PED taking,cap cheating,no premiership in 45 years. Why do the league persist with this club?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

stiflers mum said:


> 7 Clubs fined for salary cap breaches.
> 
> http://au.news.yahoo.com/latest/a/-...-clubs-punished-for-2012-salary-cap-breaches/
> 
> Cronullaatsch PED taking,cap cheating,no premiership in 45 years. Why do the league persist with this club?


Parra came last in all 3 grades and managed to breach the cap. That's awesome incompetence.


----------



## stiflers mum

Cronulla seen as most deceitful club in Australian sport.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...w-survey-reveals/story-e6frg6n6-1226674500708


----------



## stiflers mum

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Parra came last in all 3 grades and managed to breach the cap. That's awesome incompetence.


:rofl:lol:


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Parra came last in all 3 grades and managed to breach the cap. That's awesome incompetence.


Poor old Parra :lol:


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Every few months i feel the need to say - Brett Kenny was on par with Wally Lewis and actually had Wally's measure at origin level. Lest we forget.


atsch How did I miss this? I loved Bert but to say he had the Kings measure at SOO is stretching it a bit far mate


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Kel said:


> atsch How did I miss this? I loved Bert but to say he had the Kings measure at SOO is stretching it a bit far mate


8-4 NSW when Kenny played five eighth kel. This was a time when NSW routinely got spanked. That's a remarkable stat. Just like today there are too many club interests that interfere with the selection of a NSW team. Canterbury wanted Lamb there, Manly wanted Lyons etc

Wally Lewis said the QLD team used to cheer when Kenny was selected other than 5/8 and again the stats bear this out. Absolute madness that he wasn't selected at 5/8 for every game and was probably the difference between winning and losing a couple of series back then


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> 8-4 NSW when Kenny played five eighth kel. This was a time when NSW routinely got spanked. That's a remarkable stat. Just like today there are too many club interests that interfere with the selection of a NSW team. Canterbury wanted Lamb there, Manly wanted Lyons etc
> 
> Wally Lewis said the QLD team used to cheer when Kenny was selected other than 5/8 and again the stats bear this out. Absolute madness that he wasn't selected at 5/8 for every game and was probably the difference between winning and losing a couple of series back then


I'm not sure you can determine who's a better player with a stat like that mate.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Kel said:


> I'm not sure you can determine who's a better player with a stat like that mate.


I'm happy to say they were on par. The difference is Wally had a whole state behind me talking up his exploits, Bert's just got me and a few other Parra tragics. Don't forget Kenny was pretty dominant in the nswrl and the Enlish league between 81-86 too. Incredible that he's not mentioned in the company o Lewis, Johns et al


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm happy to say they were on par. The difference is Wally had a whole state behind me talking up his exploits, Bert's just got me and a few other Parra tragics. Don't forget Kenny was pretty dominant in the nswrl and the Enlish league between 81-86 too. Incredible that he's not mentioned in the company o Lewis, Johns et al


Do u rate Kenny above Sterlo?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Kel said:


> Do u rate Kenny above Sterlo?


I guess I do. But both were geniuses. On a slight tangent it does my head in that we're in an era where Mitchell Pearce plays 9 straight origins but guys like Sterling and Johns used to get dropped in favour of others.


----------



## joogaray

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Every few months i feel the need to say - Brett Kenny was on par with Wally Lewis and actually had Wally's measure at origin level. Lest we forget.


..mate I was a Parra fan back then myself and naturally a Brett Kenny fan too..
..I think we can safely say that Kenny could certainly hold his own against Lewis in the few games they opposed each other but he never came within a bulls roar of Lewis as far as overall impact on the game at Origin level..
..Kenny was cagey and elusive and had that combination with Sterlo but nobody was ever scared to run through him..opposed to that no one ran at the King because they'd get smashed..Lewis was a prolific defender..that was the difference..
..and of course NSW never showed Kenny any loyalty where as the King owned the 6 jersey for Queensland..
..probably the biggest rap for Kenny was that Wally Lewis himself rated Kenny as one of his greatest opponents..:good


----------



## joogaray

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I guess I do. But both were geniuses. On a slight tangent it does my head in that we're in an era where Mitchell Pearce plays 9 straight origins but guys like Sterling and Johns used to get dropped in favour of others.


..just like apples and oranges..both toally different..both delicious..:good


----------



## St Pecktor

It used to do my head in when Chris Anderson used to play Johns at hooker and play Kimmorley at halfback. His excuse for it was even more stupid.

Yeah, Sterlo also wasnt able to hold down a regular halfback spot for NSW. Mortimer had his fair share of caps as well. Mortimer used to go alright at halfback for NSW. Was kinda surprised he seemed to gel into the team more so than Sterlo, considering the amount of Parramatta players that were regulars in the NSW team back then...Kenny, Ella, Grothe, Wynne, and probably a few more.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Mortimer was a genius in his own right.


----------



## Kel

I always reckoned that Lamb and Mortimer were slighly behind Sterlo and Kenny in ability.

It's probably why Parra just had the edge over Canterbury (slightly) back in the 80's


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fucken tiggers, always good for fucking up my footy tips


----------



## joogaray

Kel said:


> I always reckoned that Lamb and Mortimer were slighly behind Sterlo and Kenny in ability.
> 
> It's probably why Parra just had the edge over Canterbury (slightly) back in the 80's


..all time greats the 4 of them..:good


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> Fucken tiggers, always good for fucking up my footy tips


..ain't over 'till it's over..is this a game of 2 halfs or what??:huh


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Mortimer was a genius in his own right.


He probably left a better legacy in origin than Sterlo. The footage of him falling to the ground in tears after our first series win will go down in origin folklore. While Sterlo's famous origin footage is him struggling to penetrate a banner whilst running out onto the ground. 

I love Sterlo though. A true gentleman in every sense.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

It's a cracker! On Terry Lamb - hated him at the time but would have loved to have him in my side somewhere. The way he backed up, well you'd love to have him in a team with SB W or Mateo


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

This is an ad for the game!


----------



## joogaray

TheSpaceDuke said:


> It's a cracker! On Terry Lamb - hated him at the time but would have loved to have him in my side somewhere. The way he backed up, well you'd love to have him in a team with SB W or Mateo


..he had a bit of kunt about him too..how's that hit on Ellery Hanley that won the Bulldogs the '88 grandfinal..:deal


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> He probably left a better legacy in origin than Sterlo. The footage of him falling to the ground in tears after our first series win will go down in origin folklore. While Sterlo's famous origin footage is him struggling to penetrate a banner whilst running out onto the ground.
> 
> I love Sterlo though. A true gentleman in every sense.


..Sterlo was a general..and as they say..could've played the game in a dinner suit..:deal

..and I still remember near on shedding a tear that day when David Gillespie smashed him and end a famous hall of fame career..:verysad


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..ain't over 'till it's over..is this a game of 2 halfs or what??:huh


Bloody oath, what a turnarounf!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Gaargh fuckit thought the tiggers were gonna pull out the win


----------



## Kel

Had sharks 1-12 fuck that try at the end under the posts..... what a fuck up


----------



## whipsy

Kel said:


> Had sharks 1-12 fuck that try at the end under the posts..... what a fuck up


Shouldn't have happened. Mills knock the ball on touching it with both hands propelled it a metre forward into his own player and it was ruled play...


----------



## Aroused Koala

Benji Marshall wants to be paid nearly a million per season and wants an extension yet:

- Can't find touch with a penalty kick and destroys all momentum the Tigs had (9 times in the last five years, second most in the NRL)
- Passes to the touch judge instead of his players
- Forward passes
- Passes hit the ground before his players

atsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

Aroused Koala said:


> Benji Marshall wants to be paid nearly a million per season and wants an extension yet:
> 
> - Can't find touch with a penalty kick and destroys all momentum the Tigs had (9 times in the last five years, second most in the NRL)
> - Passes to the touch judge instead of his players
> - Forward passes
> - Passes hit the ground before his players
> 
> atsch


i wish he would stop trying to be like he was before, and choose when to dance around and start playing safer footy and use those steps when its warrented, as a team mate his so un predictable and its why he makes so many errors, He hasnt matured as a footy player sadly.


----------



## Oska

Ok...I know not a thing about NRL but here is my little multibet...just for today!

Roosters by 13-18
Panthers by 1-12

Paying $13.81 x $5 = $69.05


----------



## stiflers mum

Russell Crowe committed to South Sydney Rabbitohs long term.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...bitohs-long-term/story-fni3gki8-1226675278799

Wonder if IrnBruMan is Steve or Sean?:huh


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i wish he would stop trying to be like he was before, and choose when to dance around and start playing safer footy and use those steps when its warrented, as a team mate his so un predictable and its why he makes so many errors, He hasnt matured as a footy player sadly.


Benji has come down with what I like to call RJJ syndrome. He's lost that extra bit of speed, the ability to step, and his agility has declined as well, and he was never the type of structured thinking half to excel by simply reading plays in advance and build from there. He's always relied in individual brilliance to shine, and although he can still be good on his day, he wont be the great player he was. He should go to Japan, earn 5 million over the next 6 or so years by playing 12 week seasons, then call stumps.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Benji has come down with what I like to call RJJ syndrome. He's lost that extra bit of speed, the ability to step, and his agility has declined as well, and he was never the type of structured thinking half to excel by simply reading plays in advance and build from there. He's always relied in individual brilliance to shine, and although he can still be good on his day, he wont be the great player he was. He should go to Japan, earn 5 million over the next 6 or so years by playing 12 week seasons, then call stumps.


..yep..and that's what I reckon he'll do too..:good


----------



## Aroused Koala

Annnnnnd Laurie Daley pulls out another gem of stupidity.

- Decides to put Hayne on the wing despite starring at fullback in Game 1 and arguably winning us the game
- Keeps Dugan at fullback despite an average to okay display in Game 2. Should switch with Hayne.
- Will drop Woods for Josh Reynolds(?)
- Last but not least, Mythell Piss is still in the team.

Daley and Bozo have done it again. Let me be the first to congratulate QLD on their 8th series win.


----------



## joogaray

..how good is this Knights/Bulldogs game..what a cracker!


----------



## joogaray

Aroused Koala said:


> Annnnnnd Laurie Daley pulls out another gem of stupidity.
> 
> - Decides to put Hayne on the wing despite starring at fullback in Game 1 and arguably winning us the game
> - Keeps Dugan at fullback despite an average to okay display in Game 2. Should switch with Hayne.
> - Will drop Woods for Josh Reynolds(?)
> - Last but not least, Mythell Piss is still in the team.
> 
> Daley and Bozo have done it again. Let me be the first to congratulate QLD on their 8th series win.


:cheers


----------



## Aroused Koala

joogaray said:


> :cheers


----------



## joogaray

Aroused Koala said:


>


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

:happy:happy:happy
Another amazingly classy performance by thye heavyweights. :yep Our forwards are the best in the world bar none, and we have the ability to shift the tide during game. Warriors are a top 4 side imo, and come seasons end, they'll be well inside the 8. 
The minior premiership is all but over. If this super form keeps up, we'll be replacing NSW in next years SOO.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> :happy:happy:happy
> Another amazingly classy performance by thye heavyweights. :yep Our forwards are the best in the world bar none, and we have the ability to shift the tide during game. Warriors are a top 4 side imo, and come seasons end, they'll be well inside the 8.
> The minior premiership is all but over. If this super form keeps up, we'll be replacing NSW in next years SOO.


Bet you a lottery ticket Warriors won't make the 8 :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> :happy:happy:happy
> Another amazingly classy performance by thye heavyweights. :yep Our forwards are the best in the world bar none, and we have the ability to shift the tide during game. Warriors are a top 4 side imo, and come seasons end, they'll be well inside the 8.
> The minior premiership is all but over. If this super form keeps up, we'll be replacing NSW in next years SOO.


No you won't, [email protected] is a team full of Pommy dodgers, Polynesians and Nathan Merritts :lol:

None of your blokes qualifies for SOO, except for Inglis, but that treacherous cunt chose to play for QLD :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Bet you a lottery ticket Warriors won't make the 8 :yep


Avatar bet says they will. :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> No you won't, [email protected] is a team full of Pommy dodgers, Polynesians and Nathan Merritts :lol:
> 
> None of your blokes qualifies for SOO, except for Inglis, but that treacherous cunt chose to play for QLD :yep


It's either [email protected], or lolwithsouths, as we're absolutely shitting on everything that gets placed upon us. :yep
Bye next week, then the week after we have St Merge which is as good as a bye +30 on your for and against.

You guys have Parra tomorrow night. Should get through that one, then the goal of becoming red and green cannon fodder in September will be back on track.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> It's either [email protected], or lolwithsouths, as we're absolutely shitting on everything that gets placed upon us. :yep
> Bye next week, then the week after we have St Merge which is as good as a bye +30 on your for and against.
> 
> You guys have Parra tomorrow night. Should get through that one, then the goal of becoming red and green cannon fodder in September will be back on track.:yep


Nah, Manly have zero chance this year, good luck to Souths but I'd piss myself if they made it to the GF and choked :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, Manly have zero chance this year, good luck to Souths but I'd piss myself if they made it to the GF and choked :lol:


The Storm appear to be back in form. They'll be tricky, as they have that big game experience. The scum will find it hard against us. Not shit stirring, but we'll exploit them in the ruck, and their forwards will struggle to get over the advantage line. They struggle to get repeated sets and maintain pressure. I think we have the halves, and smarts to put them to the sword again.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> The Storm appear to be back in form. They'll be tricky, as they have that big game experience.* The scum will find it hard against us. Not shit stirring, but we'll exploit them in the ruck, and their forwards will struggle to get over the advantage line. They struggle to get repeated sets and maintain pressure. I think we have the halves, and smarts to put them to the sword again.*


thats funny, i dont see a Souffs vs Souffs on the NRL draw hmmmmmm :huh


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTU1NjUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0=


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Kel said:


> Bet you a lottery ticket Warriors won't make the 8 :yep


Warriors are playing some awesome footy.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> thats funny, i dont see a Souffs vs Souffs on the NRL draw hmmmmmm :huh


Bwahahahaha. atsch

I took a peek over at thechookpen forum last night. Couldnt believe some of the funny shit I read.:lol: Love the refereeing conspiracy theiry thread. Almost as good as the "Leave Mitchell Pearce alone!" thread.

Fuckin spastics.:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTU1NjUtLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0=


abit mis leading since you can do it with most players

http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTI5OS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLQ==

http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTM3MDktLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0=

http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTMxOS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLQ==


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Warriors are playing some awesome footy.


Bit too hot n cold for my liking............ the start of the year they were shit, now they have put together some good performance. They currently sit 11th and play the tigers this Friday night at leichardt oval, that will be a tough game and if they lose will drop off the pace even more.

I'm confident they can't make 8


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Bit too hot n cold for my liking............ the start of the year they were shit, now they have put together some good performance. They currently sit 11th and play the tigers this Friday night at leichardt oval, that will be a tough game and if they lose will drop off the pace even more.
> 
> I'm confident they can't make 8


the way the comp is this season (with the top : being a clear class above the rest) teams can easily go from 9th-12th to the too 8.
if the warriors had of won, I believe they would have jumped to 6th.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> the way the comp is this season (with the top : being a clear class above the rest) teams can easily go from 9th-12th to the too 8.
> if the warriors had of won, I believe they would have jumped to 6th.


The bookies also agree with me as they are $2.65 to make 8 .......... maybe you should have a few dollars on if your confident


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> abit mis leading since you can do it with most players
> 
> http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTI5OS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLQ==
> 
> http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTM3MDktLS0tLS0tLS0tLS0=
> 
> http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/matches/Custom/MjgtLS0tLS0tLTMxOS0tLS0tLS0tLS0tLQ==


a bit hard for a guy who's mostly played wing to change the course of a match though isn't it? Even still, Hayne, and gallen have had good stats throughout their origin games. 
Pearce's stats have been shithouse. Hasn't created nowhere near enough points, repeat sets, etc. I know you're in love with him and all, but if you're being honest, you'd say that he's been very very lucky to stay there as long as he has.

Reynolds IMO, has origin written all over him. He gets hammered a lot, yet keeps coming back and runs at some of the big guys without fear, and has a brilliant short kicking game. Come 2014, I think he'll be primed to take the lead.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> The bookies also agree with me as they are $2.65 to make 8 .......... maybe you should have a few dollars on if your confident


i might just place a lazy thousand on them.
bht more importantly, do we have an avatar bet?


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> i might just place a lazy thousand on them.
> bht more importantly, do we have an avatar bet?


After 10yrs of forum life, I don't think i've ever had one before...... What does that entail? I'm guessing some *** arse picture or the like?

Considering i'm a frustrated **** with my current sexy sergio pic..... how will that affect me anyway :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> After 10yrs of forum life, I don't think i've ever had one before...... What does that entail? I'm guessing some *** arse picture or the like?
> 
> Considering i'm a frustrated **** with my current sexy sergio pic..... how will that affect me anyway :smile


lol. Gay or straight, Im sure there's pictures out there that you wouldn't want to sport as your avatar


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> lol. Gay or straight, Im sure there's pictures out there that you wouldn't want to sport as your avatar


 Kel always goes on about grinning Greeny and his shit eating grin. Give him this one when he made that bullshit charity offer to fight Mundine on Anzac day.










KKKel will hate it.:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Kel always goes on about grinning Greeny and his shit eating grin. Give him this one when he made that bullshit charity offer to fight Mundine on Anzac day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KKKel will hate it.:lol:


It'd be perfect if Greeny was hanging loose with his right hand


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> a bit hard for a guy who's mostly played wing to change the course of a match though isn't it? Even still, Hayne, and gallen have had good stats throughout their origin games.
> Pearce's stats have been shithouse. Hasn't created nowhere near enough points, repeat sets, etc. I know you're in love with him and all, but if you're being honest, you'd say that he's been very very lucky to stay there as long as he has.
> 
> Reynolds IMO, has origin written all over him. He gets hammered a lot, yet keeps coming back and runs at some of the big guys without fear, and has a brilliant short kicking game. Come 2014, I think he'll be primed to take the lead.


Then he would be best to post Pearces stats instead of his wins and losses then right?

My point was his link doesnt mean anything


----------



## Rooster4Life

and FYI i ain't in love with Mitchell but in saying that i dont think anyone can blame him in game 2, we were dominated all over the park and its abit hard to create something when your on 5th and last on your 30m line.

But i will agree game 3 is his last chance.


----------



## joogaray

..leave Pearcey alone..he goes alright..:cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Then he would be best to post Pearces stats instead of his wins and losses then right?
> 
> My point was his link doesnt mean anything


We dont need to see stats to understand that he's shit at origin level. Stats arent a good way to guage a players ability, form, etc anyway. But having said that, I'd guess his stats would show that he's been terrible anyway.


----------



## Aroused Koala

joogaray said:


> ..leave Pearcey alone..he goes alright..:cheers


Pearcey should get a statue of his own next to Wally Lewis's after everything he has done for Derpland.


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..leave Pearcey alone..he goes alright..:cheers


:lol:

NSW Playimng Pearce is like you guys playing with Sandow instead of Cronk.


----------



## joogaray

:cheers


----------



## KERRIGAN

Kel said:


> The bookies also agree with me as they are $2.65 to make 8 .......... maybe you should have a few dollars on if your confident


What a lottery it is trying to work out who is going to make the 8 or not.

Teams are inconsistent and it must be one of the hardest years for a tipping comp, we have seen in donkey's years.


----------



## stiflers mum

Paul Gallen out of State of Origin decider.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...f-origin-decider/story-fni3fqyo-1226678359854

FUCKatsch


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> Paul Gallen out of State of Origin decider.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...f-origin-decider/story-fni3fqyo-1226678359854
> 
> FUCKatsch


Does that mean he won't get picked next year if they win the decider :smile


----------



## tezel8764

*The Incident*









*Allgood v Matai*









Matai has a good chin. lol


----------



## tezel8764

*Shaun Johnson the fastest man in the NRL?*


----------



## St Pecktor

Anyone seen the film "The final winter"?
its actually a decent movie, and not your typical sports cliche movie where the losing underdog team scores right at the end to win. Has a lot of heart, and showcases the grubbiness and mateship that was prominent in the yesteryear of league. Johns plays a good role, and there's a few funny bits as well.


----------



## joogaray

tezel8764 said:


> *The Incident*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Allgood v Matai*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Matai has a good chin. lol


:lol:..yeeha..somehow I don't think we've seen the last of this little rivalry..Matai will square the ledger 100%..


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> and FYI i ain't in love with Mitchell but in saying that i dont think anyone can blame him in game 2, we were dominated all over the park and its abit hard to create something when your on 5th and last on your 30m line.
> 
> But i will agree game 3 is his last chance.


..I do agree also that youse were dominated all over the park..:cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> :lol:..yeeha..somehow I don't think we've seen the last of this little rivalry..Matai will square the ledger 100%..


Paul Kent said on Ndl360 that Matai tried to get into the Parra dressing shed after the game to finish it off. They play again early August. Could be fireworks.


----------



## joogaray

..absolutely spewin' that Gallen/Bird/Hayne..even that nitwit Ferguson are all out..I was seriously lookin' forward to their long faces and tears after game 3..:cheers


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Paul Kent said on Ndl360 that Matai tried to get into the Parra dressing shed after the game to finish it off. They play again early August. Could be fireworks.


..haha..fairdinkum..that's the go..I love the way Matai plays the game..what's that old sayin'?..'they can't run without their heads'..:yep


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..haha..fairdinkum..that's the go..I love the way Matai plays the game..what's that old sayin'?..'they can't run without their heads'..:yep


Check out the movie I mentioned above mate. I think you'll like it.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Check out the movie I mentioned above mate. I think you'll like it.


..yeah mate..i'll do that..i seen the shorts to it a while back..looks alright..:good


----------



## Teke

Storm won't do shit.

I'm out, laters


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> Storm won't do shit.
> 
> I'm out, laters


 Sup bro?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Dunno what Matai was doing fronting Allgood and not prepared for a fist to come his way - I like Matai, but geez that was dumb, running 10 yards to front a prop and leading with your chin!

He did well to stay on his feet, Allgood had all the time in the world to load up and land and he got him good :lol:


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Dunno what Matai was doing fronting Allgood and not prepared for a fist to come his way - I like Matai, but geez that was dumb, running 10 yards to front a prop and leading with your chin!
> 
> He did well to stay on his feet, Allgood had all the time in the world to load up and land and he got him good :lol:


Actually his legs did buckle but he was able to grab Allgood and then others jumped in which helped keep him up.


----------



## joogaray

..what did Matai do in the first place when Allgood retaliated in the 3rd man in swingin' arm in?


----------



## Kel

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...set-to-leave-wests-tigers-20130715-2q06g.html

Excellent decision by Balmain. Marshall is on the slide, injury prone and out of form yet wants Balmain to sign him long term untill 2017 on $800k plus a year........ Completely ridiculous and would destroy any chance of the club competing for the next 3 or 4yrs.


----------



## joogaray

..a brave decision by the Tigers and only time will tell if it's the right one..but it's happened to the best of them..it happened to the King at the Bronc's..No ones sacred..
..personally for Benji..it may well be a blessing in disguise..it will probably extend his playing career as well as his earning capacity..:good


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..a brave decision by the Tigers and only time will tell if it's the right one..but it's happened to the best of them..it happened to the King at the Bronc's..No ones sacred..
> ..personally for Benji..it may well be a blessing in disguise..it will probably extend his playing career as well as his earning capacity..:good


The King was forced out in much harsher circumstances though.
Word was that Bennett offered him a very low contract, Wally needed time to think about, then came back and reluctantly accepted it before Bennett halved it once more which forced wally out. You never really hear either of the two commenting on the other these days, despite both being legends.

A very ballsy move by Bennett, considering he was still a novice coach, and to turf the King could have been career suicide.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> The King was forced out in much harsher circumstances though.
> Word was that Bennett offered him a very low contract, Wally needed time to think about, then came back and reluctantly accepted it before Bennett halved it once more which forced wally out. You never really hear either of the two commenting on the other these days, despite both being legends.
> 
> A very ballsy move by Bennett, considering he was still a novice coach, and to turf the King could have been career suicide.


..the bottom line in that affair was that Bennett didn't want a one man team and Wally was probably a tad past his peak anyway..maybe in years to come Potters move may be looked upon in a similar fashion..


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..the bottom line in that affair was that Bennett didn't want a one man team and Wally was probably a tad past his peak anyway..maybe in years to come Potters move may be looked upon in a similar fashion..


The irony of it is that in the last 13 months, Bennett has signed nothing but has beens.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> The irony of it is that in the last 13 months, Bennett has signed nothing but has beens.


..I'm not sure if that's a irony or not..the Lewis saga was Bennetts view that if you took Wally out of the side in the event of injury or something the team would collapse..right or wrong Lewis was the dominant player..abit different at the Knights where the leadership roles are kind of spread around..


----------



## tezel8764

Good luck Benji! Thank you for your 11 years of service to the Tigers.


----------



## Bogotazo

tezel8764 said:


> Good luck Benji! Thank you for your 11 years of service to the Tigers.


Tezel why in the world haven't you answered my PM, I've been dying to get this JMM-Bradley breakdown going :cry


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> The King was forced out in much harsher circumstances though.
> Word was that Bennett offered him a very low contract, Wally needed time to think about, then came back and reluctantly accepted it before Bennett halved it once more which forced wally out. You never really hear either of the two commenting on the other these days, despite both being legends.
> 
> A very ballsy move by Bennett, considering he was still a novice coach, and to turf the King could have been career suicide.


 Is that true? Surprised Bennett is still alive doing that to Walter Lewis. Still the results speak for themselves.


----------



## whipsy

Sad to see Benji go but time to blood the young guns, Luke Brooks is a very good prospect.


----------



## joogaray

..I heard on the radio that the Waratahs are in the hunt for Marshall..a massive coup for if this is indeed the case..


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Is that true? Surprised Bennett is still alive doing that to Walter Lewis. Still the results speak for themselves.


Yeah, pretty sure that's the way it went down as I remember reading it a couple of times. Very ballsy move for a rookie coach. But the cunt was old and on his way out, and as you said, history says that Bennett did the right thing.


----------



## joogaray

..the King still kicked on though..just a shame to see him struggle week to week without any decent back up at the Seagulls..


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..the King still kicked on though..just a shame to see him struggle week to week without any decent back up at the Seagulls..


He still had his moments, but it was clear he was a player on the out and past his best.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> He still had his moments, but it was clear he was a player on the out and past his best.


..yeah true..but it happens to the best of us..err...I mean the best of them..:good


----------



## St Pecktor

I'll say it now. Mitchell Pearce cost us that game. Jennings was a turd as well. 

A much better effort than I anticipated from NSW, but ultimately a lack of class in the spine was too big a hurdle.


----------



## joogaray




----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


>


how the fuck do you post so quick?

One would think that you had an extra finger on each hand.:yep


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> I'll say it now. Mitchell Pearce cost us that game. Jennings was a turd as well.
> 
> A much better effort than I anticipated from NSW, but ultimately a lack of class in the spine was too big a hurdle.


ive said it a million times. if Mitchell pearce wasn't waynes son he wouldn't even be in first grade. the cunt is deadest useless.


----------



## rusty nails

theres only one man who can stop this rubbish!!


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> ive said it a million times. if Mitchell pearce wasn't waynes son he wouldn't even be in first grade. the cunt is deadest useless.


His inexplicable knock on gifted Queensland their first try. His kicking game after that was ordinary, and his passing game was woeful. We would have been better served with the streaker at our halfback. In fact, the streaker could have shit out a better last tackle option than what Mitchell Piss dished up.

Thats 2 series in a row now that Pearce has cost his state a series win.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> His inexplicable knock on gifted Queensland their first try. His kicking game after that was ordinary, and his passing game was woeful. We would have been better served with the streaker at our halfback. In fact, the streaker could have shit out a better last tackle option than what Mitchell Piss dished up.
> 
> Thats 2 series in a row now that Pearce has cost his state a series win.


your preaching to the choir mate. he tries hard but his options are SHITHOUSE. always looking for the big play when he cant even get the basics right and seems to know literally nothing about how to build pressure and strangle points out of the defence. I went at it with someone on here a few weeks ago about how useless he is. (it must have been rooster) the guy has played 11 origins and should never have played 1. maybe next year we can pick our halfback on their ability and not their last name.


----------



## tezel8764

Bring in Carney and Reyonds, Sutton would be great as a Utility. Fuck Pearce, Farrah did all he could, Fifita was good but losing Gal & Hayne added to tonight's loss.


----------



## tezel8764

St Pecktor said:


> I'll say it now. Mitchell Pearce cost us that game. Jennings was a turd as well.
> 
> A much better effort than I anticipated from NSW, but *ultimately a lack of class in the spine was too big a hurdle.*


Totally agree with this. Maybe having Gal & Hayne might have got us over the line perhaps? :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

tezel8764 said:


> Totally agree with this. Maybe having Gal & Hayne might have got us over the line perhaps? :-(


Having a witches hat in for Pearce would have got us over the line.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Having a witches hat in for Pearce would have got us over the line.


:lol:


----------



## tezel8764

St Pecktor said:


> Having a witches hat in for Pearce would have got us over the line.


:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor




----------



## joogaray




----------



## Crusher

tezel8764 said:


> Bring in Carney and Reyonds, Sutton would be great as a Utility. Fuck Pearce, Farrah did all he could, Fifita was good but losing Gal & Hayne added to tonight's loss.


This


----------



## joogaray




----------



## joogaray

..yep..that's the kunt..I knew he was familiar..:shifty


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I'll say it now. Mitchell Pearce cost us that game. Jennings was a turd as well.
> 
> A much better effort than I anticipated from NSW, but ultimately a lack of class in the spine was too big a hurdle.


I thought Jennings played well - he was hitting hard in tackles but didn't get much room to make a run.

Pearce was woeful - that point where he ran on the last tackle and tried to drop the ball onto his foot for a grubber kick through the line was pathetic. He didn't put a single pressuring kick on all game. Once Lewis went off injured Pearce didn't know who to pass to.

I thought Dugan had a good game, better than Hayne has played in a long time. IMO, next year they should keep Dugan as fullback and put Hayne on the wing.

Wood did nothing, Tamou did little, Fifita and Merrin should be walk-up starts for NSW next year.

Watmough had a great game.


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..yep..that's the kunt..I knew he was familiar..:shifty


Yeah, same bloke, they had his uncle on Triple M this morning, said he'd streaked at a Wests Tigers game too.


----------



## Kel

Switched off after 10mins....... The game has gone backwards from the 80/90's era

I occasionally flicked back to look at the score but Fox2 had a good MMA documentary called: The Smashing Machine - that was playing

Had $200 on total points scored 21-30 @ $3.10 so i was happy the streaker cost that try and potentially a nervous finish for me.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Lol who gives a fuck? It's a Mickey Mouse rep game now anyway , lets get back to the real comp and let qld have another win , they got nothing else going for them this year.

P.s GO THE ROOSTERS!!


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I thought Jennings played well - he was hitting hard in tackles but didn't get much room to make a run.
> 
> Pearce was woeful - that point where he ran on the last tackle and tried to drop the ball onto his foot for a grubber kick through the line was pathetic. He didn't put a single pressuring kick on all game. Once Lewis went off injured Pearce didn't know who to pass to.
> 
> I thought Dugan had a good game, better than Hayne has played in a long time. IMO, next year they should keep Dugan as fullback and put Hayne on the wing.
> 
> Wood did nothing, Tamou did little, Fifita and Merrin should be walk-up starts for NSW next year.
> 
> Watmough had a great game.


Jennings defended well, but also dropped the pill a bit.

Fafita was menacing and is probably the best thing to come out of this series for us. Agreed with wood, out of his depth. The defending between him and Farrah when Thurston scored was terrible, and at the time, I thought it was going to set the tone for a long night. Farrah improved though and had a good game after that.
maloney was better than Pearce, but again, I'd still prefer carney at 5/8. Carney's a guy that's built for origin I think.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> Lol who gives a fuck? It's a Mickey Mouse rep game now anyway , lets get back to the real comp and let qld have another win , they got nothing else going for them this year.
> 
> P.s GO THE ROOSTERS!!


mickey mouse rep game?? its the showpeice of the entire sport!
sure your not just deflecting attention from all your talking up of that shit sandwich mitchell pearce pre origin??


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Jennings defended well, but also dropped the pill a bit.
> 
> Fafita was menacing and is probably the best thing to come out of this series for us. Agreed with wood, out of his depth. The defending between him and Farrah when Thurston scored was terrible, and at the time, I thought it was going to set the tone for a long night. Farrah improved though and had a good game after that.
> maloney was better than Pearce, but again, I'd still prefer carney at 5/8. Carney's a guy that's built for origin I think.


farah played bloody well other than missing thurston and that kick at the end. without him our attack would have been nowhere.
he owns that spot now. menace probably wont ever get another look in barring injury


----------



## Kel

rusty nails said:


> mickey mouse rep game?? its the showpiece of the entire sport!
> sure your not just deflecting attention from all your talking up of that shit sandwich mitchell pearce pre origin??


Considering I switched off after 10mins doesn't really say much about their showpiece.

Give me the ashes tonight for some real interest :yep


----------



## tezel8764

Kel said:


> Considering I switched off after 10mins doesn't really say much about their showpiece.
> 
> Give me the ashes tonight for some real interest :yep


No fights, no hassles and yet we had one of the best games of Origin in years. :conf


----------



## joogaray

..that was as good a game as you'd ever want to see..a few dumb mistakes put NSW under pressure and ultimately cost them the game but apart from that it was a cracker of a game..the last 15 or 20 mins was flat out heart in the mouth stuff..one score in it..:good


----------



## joogaray

tezel8764 said:


> No fights, no hassles and yet we had one of the best games of Origin in years. :conf


..don't worry mate..these are the same people who boo santa claus..:deal


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Kel said:


> Considering I switched off after 10mins doesn't really say much about their showpiece.
> 
> Give me the ashes tonight for some real interest :yep


Hold on, we talked Kenny Lewis a while back......you're not a rah rah are you?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Tuff Gong said:


> I thought Jennings played well - he was hitting hard in tackles but didn't get much room to make a run.
> 
> Pearce was woeful - that point where he ran on the last tackle and tried to drop the ball onto his foot for a grubber kick through the line was pathetic. He didn't put a single pressuring kick on all game. Once Lewis went off injured Pearce didn't know who to pass to.
> 
> I thought Dugan had a good game, better than Hayne has played in a long time. IMO, next year they should keep Dugan as fullback and put Hayne on the wing.
> 
> Wood did nothing, Tamou did little, Fifita and Merrin should be walk-up starts for NSW next year.
> 
> Watmough had a great game.


Hayne's game one was better than Dugan's game three. Dugan played well but spilled the ball with line wide open. Hayne has been one of NSW's few bright spots of the last few years. But i agree we can have them both.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Mitchell Pearce = shit sandwich.

Politics and cronyism have been NSW biggest problem of the last 8 years. Shit maybe over the history of origin. When guys like Gidley and Pearce are guaranteed walk ups but Carney and Hayne are nervous until the team list is read out you know there is a problem. When QLD have a good player they stick with him whereas cause of all the cattiness in Sydney every club sees star players from other clubs as shit. Then, inexplicably, guys who have done nothing in their NRL careers like Giley and Pearce are somehow the annointed ones.


----------



## Kel

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Hold on, we talked Kenny Lewis a while back......you're not a rah rah are you?


Far from it mate, I just cant cop the Gen Y generation now with full body tattoos high fiving each other regardless of a good or bad deed on the field...... Farrrk me it's like American basketball when they have a shot at the basket from the free throw line or whatever it's called :rolleyes

The games not the same for me, I really stopped watching from the late 90's onwards to be honest

Gone are the good old days training twice a week starting off with 2 laps of the oval followed by a dozen beers after Thursday training then play Sunday arvo getting shitfaced again that evening.................. Now these cunts book in for a tatt and a Kings X eckie


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> mickey mouse rep game?? its the showpeice of the entire sport!
> sure your not just deflecting attention from all your talking up of that shit sandwich mitchell pearce pre origin??


 This. Mickey mouse game pffft only the Grand Final is more important. As a New South Welshman Im spewing we have lost 8 in a row and love SOO.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Get out anyone who thinks Dugan plays better than Hayne. Hayne is made for Origin. If him and Gallen were in, I seriously think we would have steam rolled QLD.

2-3 missed catches/dropped balls by Dugan would never have been dropped by Hayne. 

I literally put that "Mitchell Pearce is a useless cunt that I would have preferred being replaced by a traffic cone." last night on facebook after the game. Great minds think alike Pecks.


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> mickey mouse rep game?? its the showpeice of the entire sport!
> sure your not just deflecting attention from all your talking up of that shit sandwich mitchell pearce pre origin??


WAS the showpiece, Now just an over hyped channel 9 QLD ass kissing event that generates a ton of money from what it used to be 5 years ago,

Every thing that made this game unique is getting choked out of the game.

As for Pearce, he made himself an easy fall guy with his pre game talking, so im not going to defend him, but in saying that if a QLDr didnt get his pinkie to the ball to save a try no one would be saying shit, everyone would be praising the team and how they ended the streak bla bla bla, but it doesnt matter, cos i honestly dont give a shit about Origin anymore, i support the Roosters, and im GLAD pearce will get dropped, id rather him focus on the Roosters, Same with Maloney, Fuck the whole Souths team could get chosen for all i care, let them waist there bodies on it.

its funny how back in the early 2000s, NSW won 3 straight and "the never say die" QLDers were saying Origin was no longer interesting, lol im shocked that with QLD winning 8 straight the "soft" new south welshmen arnt talking about it, I think it is truely time to consider scraping it, or making it just 1 game a year, its getting old and living off the past, how many times must we see MG and Lewis pushing eachother ? how many times must we see big hits using the shoulder back in the days when it was allowed, lol. The penalty that got QLD 2 points just about sums up what its turned into, soft. Not the players fault, thats just how the NRL have chosen to take it.

Like i said, My focus is on the REAL comp, and the Roosters, i couldnt care less about Origin.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> This. Mickey mouse game pffft only the Grand Final is more important. As a New South Welshman Im spewing we have lost 8 in a row and love SOO.


Mate i used to feel the same way, But you should know by now SOO is just one big event to praise QLD.

and this is another reason its a mickey mouse game.


----------



## Teke

Not particularly fond of Dugan but he played alright this yr. He did a few little things that he shouldn't have but let's not use this "if we had Hayne and Gallen..." You guys have had them every other game and got smoked.

2015 is where u are likely to get another sniff at winning the series.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Oh don't you fucking start. :rofl. QLD was fucking cheering when those pair were ruled out and you know it.


----------



## Teke

We would have won if Hayne and Gallen were playing lolz


----------



## OZ Puncher

Good chance, but chances were severely hindered with 2 of our best players out.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> WAS the showpiece, Now just an over hyped channel 9 QLD ass kissing event that generates a ton of money from what it used to be 5 years ago,
> 
> Every thing that made this game unique is getting choked out of the game.
> 
> As for Pearce, he made himself an easy fall guy with his pre game talking, so im not going to defend him, but in saying that if a QLDr didnt get his pinkie to the ball to save a try no one would be saying shit, everyone would be praising the team and how they ended the streak bla bla bla, but it doesnt matter, cos i honestly dont give a shit about Origin anymore, i support the Roosters, and im GLAD pearce will get dropped, id rather him focus on the Roosters, Same with Maloney, Fuck the whole Souths team could get chosen for all i care, let them waist there bodies on it.
> 
> its funny how back in the early 2000s, NSW won 3 straight and "the never say die" QLDers were saying Origin was no longer interesting, lol im shocked that with QLD winning 8 straight the "soft" new south welshmen arnt talking about it, I think it is truely time to consider scraping it, or making it just 1 game a year, its getting old and living off the past, how many times must we see MG and Lewis pushing eachother ? how many times must we see big hits using the shoulder back in the days when it was allowed, lol. The penalty that got QLD 2 points just about sums up what its turned into, soft. Not the players fault, thats just how the NRL have chosen to take it.
> 
> Like i said, My focus is on the REAL comp, and the Roosters, i couldnt care less about Origin.


fucking hell... you need some anti depressants champ


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> fucking hell... you need some anti depressants champ


You are wrong , I am actually happy lol, like I said if rather Pearce , maloney , Jennings and cordner not play origin , not cos I think nsw could choose better but cos it's a waste of time, let Reynolds and Sutton play next year, fine with me  let them get elbowed, wrestled and injured while my boys relax and focus on winning the real comp. fuck SOO


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> You are wrong , I am actually happy lol, like I said if rather Pearce , maloney , Jennings and cordner not play origin , not cos I think nsw could choose better but cos it's a waste of time, let Reynolds and Sutton play next year, fine with me  let them get elbowed, wrestled and injured while my boys relax and focus on winning the real comp. fuck SOO


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


>


That would be funny if I was actually upset lol


----------



## Tuff Gong

tezel8764 said:


>


Saw this last night, quite insightful...


----------



## joogaray

OZ Puncher said:


> Good chance, but chances were severely hindered with 2 of our best players out.


..I reckon chances were serverely hindered by coughin up the pill..


----------



## Kel

tezel8764 said:


>


What a fuck'n cry baby.

He kept saying he doesn't have any options he has no contract he has no idea what the future holds etc.... Mate there's thousands of sports people in that position every day of the week. What's strange is that he is actually walking away from a 3yr deal from the Tigers which plays him at least $500k a year anyway, it just doesn't make sense he is whinging.

Then he says that he's happy to take less money in Rugby, what a load of shit..... We all know he's going to play both Super12 and Japanese rugby and earn much more. Another thing, he makes out he was given 4hrs to sign, what a load of shit, Tigers told him their deal months ago, that's why there was rumblings 3 months ago about this cry baby blowing up because he's not going to get a million a season.

He's got his nose out of joint because the Tigers simply can't afford to pay overs for a bloke on his last legs..... There's a contract he hasn't honored and we are all suppose to feel sorry for him.

There's two sides to every story.

P.S I also love when he says he took a pay cut and he could've signed somewhere else for bigger money in years gone by, what a load of crap.... It's a throw away line all sportstars use to make them not look greedy in the publics eye...... Tigers have always paid him well and market value from day 1


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> Mate i used to feel the same way, But you should know by now SOO is just one big event to praise QLD.
> 
> and this is another reason its a mickey mouse game.


 Thats fair enough but I disagree. 2 points separated the teams and I still think it's the most important game besides the Grand Final. We just have been a bee's dick off the pace and I can't wait until next year when we end the run.


----------



## tezel8764

Marshall believed he had a handshake agreement with former CEO Stephen Humphreys for an upgraded and extended contract through to the end of 2017. They literally said see ya later to Humphries and Marshall's deal was thrown out. Ryan & Moltzen left, Farrah has been known to having problems with Mick Potter and getting dropped to the bench was the final straw. People questioning his loyalty when he's given 13 years of his life to the club are full of shit.


----------



## Tuff Gong

tezel8764 said:


> Marshall believed he had a handshake agreement with former CEO Stephen Humphreys for an upgraded and extended contract through to the end of 2017. They literally said see ya later to Humphries and Marshall's deal was thrown out. Ryan & Moltzen left, Farrah has been known to having problems with Mick Potter and getting dropped to the bench was the final straw. People questioning his loyalty when he's given 13 years of his life to the club are full of shit.


I didn't know Moltzen had left...where's he gone?

I knew that Ayshford had signed with the Sharks for next year - how many ex-Tigers have they got now?!?

Gibbs
Ryan
Heighington
Fifita
(Ayshford)


----------



## Kel

tezel8764 said:


> Marshall believed he had a handshake agreement with former CEO Stephen Humphreys for an upgraded and extended contract through to the end of 2017. They literally said see ya later to Humphries and Marshall's deal was thrown out. Ryan & Moltzen left, Farrah has been known to having problems with Mick Potter and getting dropped to the bench was the final straw. People questioning his loyalty when he's given 13 years of his life to the club are full of shit.


Mate he had an existing deal until 2015. The handshake ageement was to upgrade it until 2017 on better terms............... Unfortunately for him he didn't sign a contract before Humphries was booted, them the breaks it seems as the Tigers looked at his situation again and decided to honor the original agreement.

I heard a rumor that the tigers board was ropeable that Humphries had made a handshake agreement in the first place, and they had not agreed to the upgrade as stated by Marshall and his management.

To sigh a guy on huge money who is 29yrs until 2017 is ridiculous anyway


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> WAS the showpiece, Now just an over hyped channel 9 QLD ass kissing event that generates a ton of money from what it used to be 5 years ago,
> 
> Every thing that made this game unique is getting choked out of the game.
> 
> As for Pearce, he made himself an easy fall guy with his pre game talking, so im not going to defend him, but in saying that if a QLDr didnt get his pinkie to the ball to save a try no one would be saying shit, everyone would be praising the team and how they ended the streak bla bla bla, but it doesnt matter, cos i honestly dont give a shit about Origin anymore, i support the Roosters, and im GLAD pearce will get dropped, id rather him focus on the Roosters, Same with Maloney, Fuck the whole Souths team could get chosen for all i care, let them waist there bodies on it.
> 
> its funny how back in the early 2000s, NSW won 3 straight and "the never say die" QLDers were saying Origin was no longer interesting, lol im shocked that with QLD winning 8 straight the "soft" new south welshmen arnt talking about it, I think it is truely time to consider scraping it, or making it just 1 game a year, its getting old and living off the past, how many times must we see MG and Lewis pushing eachother ? how many times must we see big hits using the shoulder back in the days when it was allowed, lol. The penalty that got QLD 2 points just about sums up what its turned into, soft. Not the players fault, thats just how the NRL have chosen to take it.
> 
> Like i said, My focus is on the REAL comp, and the Roosters, i couldnt care less about Origin.


You have no idea.
People aren't blaming Pearce just because we lost, they're blaming him because he's a terrible origin player and once again failed miserably and cost us the series. Pearce is a mug by making those statements pre origin. If a Queenslander didn't ground that ball, and we won the series, Pearce's performance still would have been garbage, and calls for his head would still be well warranted.
If you cant enjoy a game of football without fights or foul play then you're an idiot. It was a fucking tough game of football that was more intense than the NRL, so to forsake origin for the reasons you've given but continue supporting the NRL is hypocrisy at its finest.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Especially when the Tigers haven't been close to a Grand Final berth in years.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> You have no idea.
> People aren't blaming Pearce just because we lost, they're blaming him because he's a terrible origin player and once again failed miserably and cost us the series. Pearce is a mug by making those statements pre origin. If a Queenslander didn't ground that ball, and we won the series, Pearce's performance still would have been garbage, and calls for his head would still be well warranted.
> If you cant enjoy a game of football without fights or foul play then you're an idiot. It was a fucking tough game of football that was more intense than the NRL, so to forsake origin for the reasons you've given but continue supporting the NRL is hypocrisy at its finest.


Completely agree, I thought Pearce was average even in Game One. Maloney carried that game in the halves. Again in Game Three. He's a fucking terrible player in pressure games and he can't handle it. He'd flat out struggle to make the Reserve Grade if his Dad wasn't Wayne Pearce.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Completely agree, I thought Pearce was average even in Game One. Maloney carried that game in the halves. Again in Game Three. He's a fucking terrible player in pressure games and he can't handle it. He'd flat out struggle to make the Reserve Grade if his Dad wasn't Wayne Pearce.


I dare say that a pass mark for a halfback over 3 origin games would be to get at least 5 repeat sets, 2 assists, and just generally link well with the outside backs as well as being decent with your long kicks, etc.
Pearce got no repeat sets, no assists, and didn't link well on a number of occasions with the backs. There were a few times when he missed his outside runners and the ball went to ground just asking to be intercepted. I don't recall him making any try assists or earning any repeat sets in last years series either, and his long kicking game left a lot to be desired. I cant recall him making Slater, or Boyd have to turn around and gather up a kick that had gone passed them.
So unless I'm wrong, than that's 6 games (2 series) where Pearce hasn't forced any repeat sets, hasn't made a single try assists, or even a line break assist for that matter, and stats aside, has just generally lacked the fundamentals at that level. It's placing enormous pressure on the rest of the team to expect them to be able to beat Queensland without having a halfback who can create, or even keep the pressure on, yet we came within a whisker of winning in the last 2 series.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> I dare say that a pass mark for a halfback over 3 origin games would be to get at least 5 repeat sets, 2 assists, and just generally link well with the outside backs as well as being decent with your long kicks, etc.
> Pearce got no repeat sets, no assists, and didn't link well on a number of occasions with the backs. There were a few times when he missed his outside runners and the ball went to ground just asking to be intercepted. I don't recall him making any try assists or earning any repeat sets in last years series either, and his long kicking game left a lot to be desired. I cant recall him making Slater, or Boyd have to turn around and gather up a kick that had gone passed them.
> So unless I'm wrong, than that's 6 games (2 series) where Pearce hasn't forced any repeat sets, hasn't made a single try assists, or even a line break assist for that matter, and stats aside, has just generally lacked the fundamentals at that level. It's placing enormous pressure on the rest of the team to expect them to be able to beat Queensland without having a halfback who can create, or even keep the pressure on, yet we came within a whisker of winning in the last 2 series.


Yep imagine if we had a halfback that actually knew what he was doing. I think he fucked up almost every kick he made too. In the past 6 games I think he's had about 3 attacking kicks. 2 of them went straight to the Maroons, and I think the other went straight out. Massive cunt too, because he does that thing 13 year olds do, trying to make their voice sound deeper.


----------



## OZ Puncher

So who'd everyone take. I went Tigers by 2.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> So who'd everyone take. I went Tigers by 2.


Warriors 1-12


----------



## OZ Puncher

Only went Tigers because they are undefeated at home this season. I expect Warriors to fist them, but gotta get frantic to get the outside points. I'm in third place in the tipping at work, and 5 points from the leader who doesn't watch footy, but has an app that gives him the tips most voted by everyone.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You have no idea.
> People aren't blaming Pearce just because we lost, they're blaming him because he's a terrible origin player and once again failed miserably and cost us the series. Pearce is a mug by making those statements pre origin. If a Queenslander didn't ground that ball, and we won the series, Pearce's performance still would have been garbage, and calls for his head would still be well warranted.
> If you cant enjoy a game of football without fights or foul play then you're an idiot. It was a fucking tough game of football that was more intense than the NRL, so to forsake origin for the reasons you've given but continue supporting the NRL is hypocrisy at its finest.


Was it worth losing Inglis in exchange for yet another predictable loss for NSW? Origin has ALWAYS been about QLD, its for them, if NSW dominated for 9-10 years it would be dead already. "the tough queenslanders" "They never give up" "NSW are winning but QLD always find a way", i mean seriously??? im tired of the fucking ass kissing every year about people apparently "tougher" then us that live a 2 day drive from me. makes me sick, When they had the floods there premier comes out and says "this is going to be tough but we are the tough people above the border, we will manage"
God forbid NSW floods, us sissys would be fucked.

im tired of the QLD hype job, they can keep origin its always been about them anyway and there meant to win, They have "the best team ever" and the "greatest coach ever", enough is enough, Make them choose ACTUAL QLDers and give us back our players then ill give SOO credit, till then its a pretend Origin, 25% of there team aint even from QLD, its a joke


----------



## Kel

:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

:lol:


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## OZ Puncher

R4L actually has a fair point. SOO is tailor-made for QLD, but I will never stop watching it.


----------



## donkeyking

Rooster4Life said:


> Was it worth losing Inglis in exchange for yet another predictable loss for NSW? Origin has ALWAYS been about QLD, its for them, if NSW dominated for 9-10 years it would be dead already. "the tough queenslanders" "They never give up" "NSW are winning but QLD always find a way", i mean seriously??? im tired of the fucking ass kissing every year about people apparently "tougher" then us that live a 2 day drive from me. makes me sick, When they had the floods there premier comes out and says "this is going to be tough but we are the tough people above the border, we will manage"
> God forbid NSW floods, us sissys would be fucked.
> 
> im tired of the QLD hype job, they can keep origin its always been about them anyway and there meant to win, They have "the best team ever" and the "greatest coach ever", enough is enough, Make them choose ACTUAL QLDers and give us back our players then ill give SOO credit, till then its a pretend Origin, 25% of there team aint even from QLD, its a joke


The butt hurt is strong in this one.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> R4L actually has a fair point. SOO is tailor-made for QLD, but I will never stop watching it.


he's all over the place though. He has apparently gone off origin because its too soft now. It's still head and shoulders tougher than any nrl game out there.

Whats he gunna do in 2020 when souths win 8 premierships in a row? Convert to AFL?


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> The butt hurt is strong in this one.


You're Victorian aren't you?
you can just shut the fuck up about origin altogether. :-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> You're Victorian aren't you?
> you can just shut the fuck up about origin altogether. :-(


That's in Queensland! :rofl


----------



## OZ Puncher

Did anyone see that interview with Tommy Raudonikis on Today on Thursday. He more or less just said "Pearce has been the most useless halfback at Origin level for years."


----------



## Rooster4Life

Roosters tied the record for most shut outs in a season tonight, Keeping 5 teams scoreless, Equal to the Roosters 1977 team. I think we will surpass it by the end of the year.


----------



## Teke

Rooster4Life said:


> Roosters tied the record for most shut outs in a season tonight, Keeping 5 teams scoreless, Equal to the Roosters 1977 team. I think we will surpass it by the end of the year.


unfortunately u won't have the premiership to go along with it


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> unfortunately u won't have the premiership to go along with it


Unfortunately for scum fans, the premiership isn't decided by who has the best for and against when playing teams residing in Spoonville.


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> unfortunately u won't have the premiership to go along with it


 Quoted for future if Roosters win the GF.


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> Quoted for future if Roosters win the GF.


:smile

No chance


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> :smile
> 
> No chance


 Pretty impressive last night they have a good chance.Might even be a Roosters-Rabbitohs GF. That would be a grudge match that would crash Rugby League forums all over the net. St.Pector and R4L would be flaming the shit out of each other the week before it and one of them will be wearing a silly avatar and copping it big time from the other after it.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Pretty impressive last night they have a good chance.Might even be a Roosters-Rabbitohs GF. That would be a grudge match that would crash Rugby League forums all over the net. St.Pector and R4L would be flaming the shit out of each other the week before it and one of them will be wearing a silly avatar and copping it big time from the other after it.


Rooster4Life failed to honour our last avatar bet. The prick still had around a month to go when ESB went povo and scrapped image hosting, etc. The scum will bow out in week 3, or week 2 if they play the Warriors. They're not equipped to bang with the big boys as has already been proven throughout the season time and time again. Their only claim to fame this season will be that they were able to rack up a larger tally against the bum teams than everyone else. When faced against origin standard packs, watch PearceOff and those around him turn to mud once again.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Rooster4Life failed to honour our last avatar bet. The prick still had around a month to go when ESB went povo and scrapped image hosting, etc. The scum will bow out in week 3, or week 2 if they play the Warriors. They're not equipped to bang with the big boys as has already been proven throughout the season time and time again. Their only claim to fame this season will be that they were able to rack up a larger tally against the bum teams than everyone else. When faced against origin standard packs, watch PearceOff and those around him turn to mud once again.


 PIPE DOWN HERO!!!!!!!!. Trent Robinson was mentored by Brian Smith so if it is a Souths-Roosters GF you are certainties.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> PIPE DOWN HERO!!!!!!!!. Trent Robinson was mentored by Brian Smith so if it is a Souths-Roosters GF you are certainties.


Ready for the big one tomorrow night? I think it'll be one of those pick em type of games. :smile


----------



## OZ Puncher

Yeah pick whether St George lose by 10,20 or 30+ points.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Yeah pick whether St George lose by 10,20 or 30+ points.


Word is that you guys are signing Nathan Peats for 300K a season.


----------



## St Pecktor

Beau hates JamieHere's an extra reason to tune into next year's clash between Penrith and Cronulla. A guest speaker at the Sydney Trade Show for the Plumbers' Supplies Co-operative, Beau Ryan took to the stage on Friday night to be grilled by MC Sam Kekovich. Asked which player he disliked most, the Sharks funny man said, perhaps tongue only partly in cheek, that he hated Jamie Soward. When it was suggested ''hate'' was a strong word, Ryan responded: ''I hate Jamie Soward. I've never spoken to him. I hate his headgear, his face, the way he plays. Everything about him.'' The plumbers at Rosehill Racecourse found it hilarious. Not sure if Soward will see the funny side.

Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...els-top-job-20130720-2qayh.html#ixzz2ZeS9iZsN


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Beau hates JamieHere's an extra reason to tune into next year's clash between Penrith and Cronulla. A guest speaker at the Sydney Trade Show for the Plumbers' Supplies Co-operative, Beau Ryan took to the stage on Friday night to be grilled by MC Sam Kekovich. Asked which player he disliked most, the Sharks funny man said, perhaps tongue only partly in cheek, that he hated Jamie Soward. When it was suggested ''hate'' was a strong word, Ryan responded: ''I hate Jamie Soward. I've never spoken to him. I hate his headgear, his face, the way he plays. Everything about him.'' The plumbers at Rosehill Racecourse found it hilarious. Not sure if Soward will see the funny side.
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...els-top-job-20130720-2qayh.html#ixzz2ZeS9iZsN


Has Soward ever seen the funny side for anything?

Peats really? On another note, another ex-Eels player is coming good. Daniel Mortimer is playing his heart out at Roosters. I don't know why Parra didn't try lure Kevin Kingston and Mortimer back for next season.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Has Soward ever seen the funny side for anything]?
> 
> Peats really? On another note, another ex-Eels player is coming good. Daniel Mortimer is playing his heart out at Roosters. I don't know why Parra didn't try lure Kevin Kingston and Mortimer back for next season.



Yes. Here he is laughing with friend and another popular,well loved Australian Billy Dib.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...with-the-punches/story-e6frfgbo-1226285563449


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Yes. Here he is laughing with friend and another popular,well loved Australian Billy Dib.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...with-the-punches/story-e6frfgbo-1226285563449


That's fucking doctored!!


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Has Soward ever seen the funny side for anything?
> 
> Peats really? On another note, another ex-Eels player is coming good. Daniel Mortimer is playing his heart out at Roosters. I don't know why Parra didn't try lure Kevin Kingston and Mortimer back for next season.


I reckon someone like Segeyaro would be an ideal signing for you guys. His attacking play is similar to Issac Luke's, and when he's on song, he'd make work much easier for your forwards. Peats is good, but he's more of a defensive hooker, and you guys need an attacking spark. I'd also try and snag Luke Walsh away from going to the UK. He has pretty good vision for the game, and is underrated a lot. One or two marquee forwards would be ideal as well, and although he's been shit, I'd probably take a punt on Blair.


----------



## OZ Puncher

You see him play Friday night? In the first half he was playing like a forward is meant to.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Unfortunately for scum fans, the premiership isn't decided by who has the best for and against when playing teams residing in Spoonville.


Nor is it decided by who wins the minor premiership :deal

And when was Cronulla in spoonsville? They may have had a couple out but we had no SBW and had 3 guys backing up from Weds, 
40 - 0 is impressive , you guys lost to cronulla back when they were struggling early on, they been in good form of late, even without gallen.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Nor is it decided by who wins the minor premiership :deal
> 
> And when was Cronulla in spoonsville? They may have had a couple out but we had no SBW and had 3 guys backing up from Weds,
> 40 - 0 is impressive , you guys lost to cronulla back when they were struggling early on, they been in good form of late, even without gallen.


You have once again missed the point:rolleyes The scum have been pumped whenever they've faced genuine contenders this season. They thrive off playing against players who miss tackles, fall off tackles, etc but have been exposed when playing against teams who make their opposition fight tooth and nail for every yard.
The team they fielded last night would be dubbed the capital of Spoonville if they kept that 17 throughout the whole season. Why are you bringing up Souths loss to Cronulla?


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> You see him play Friday night? In the first half he was playing like a forward is meant to.


Nah I missed it. I just reckon that it might not be out of the question to think that the rabble that's been going on at the Tigers for a while has unsettled him, and a fresh start elsewhere could see him get back to the Blair we knew before.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You have once again missed the point:rolleyes The scum have been pumped whenever they've faced genuine contenders this season. They thrive off playing against players who miss tackles, fall off tackles, etc but have been exposed when playing against teams who make their opposition fight tooth and nail for every yard.
> The team they fielded last night would be dubbed the capital of Spoonville if they kept that 17 throughout the whole season. Why are you bringing up Souths loss to Cronulla?


lol we got pumped? Mate we lost to Melbourne, a Hot Warriors and We dropped the ball in Canberra early on, none of which "pumped" us, the losses against warriors and Melbourne we were short our 2 best Props JWH and Moa, we as a VERY different team when there playing, as the last few weeks have shown, But keep underestimating us, i like that. you are delusional if you really think we are not able to beat top teams, I hope your team dont feel the same, it wouldnt be wise to come up against us with that attitude, We are a real contender whether you believe it or not.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> lol we got pumped? Mate we lost to Melbourne, a Hot Warriors and We dropped the ball in Canberra early on, none of which "pumped" us, the losses against warriors and Melbourne we were short our 2 best Props JWH and Moa, we as a VERY different team when there playing, as the last few weeks have shown, But keep underestimating us, i like that. you are delusional if you really think we are not able to beat top teams, I hope your team dont feel the same, it wouldnt be wise to come up against us with that attitude, We are a real contender whether you believe it or not.


Throughout the 3 years you've posted on here and ESB, you could just about fill up a phone book with all the excuses you've come up with when the scum have lost. You also forgot to mention that the last time you played souths that they bent you over and gave you a slamming that would have made a $2 Nigerian hooker scream. :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> but we had no SBW and had 3 guys backing up from Weds,


My apologies. The amount of 'fucking up, and losing the match for your state' would have taken a lot out of PearceOff. He done well to back up after such a performance. Maloney also done well considering he was the icing on the 'screwing over your own state' cake by giving away dumb, costly penalties and with his shitty goal kicking.:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Throughout the 3 years you've posted on here and ESB, you could just about fill up a phone book with all the excuses you've come up with when the scum have lost. You also forgot to mention that the last time you played souths that they bent you over and gave you a slamming that would have made a $2 Nigerian hooker scream. :yep


i dont even count that round 1 game, SBWs first game back, he didnt get too involved, and under a new coach we were just learning our defensive structures and hadnt clicked in attack, But are you confident it will be that easy next time? if so how bout a 1 year bet give Roosters a 12pt head start...Since you think we get pumped by anyone good.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i dont even count that round 1 game, SBWs first game back, he didnt get too involved, and under a new coach we were just learning our defensive structures and hadnt clicked in attack, But are you confident it will be that easy next time? if so how bout a 1 year bet give Roosters a 12pt head start...Since you think we get pumped by anyone good.


you short changed me a month from the last bet we had. 

A year bet you say? Why not. And I'll even throw you some 6.5 start charity to go with it. Would normally go with the 12, and throw another 10.5 on top of that, but we could have the minor premiership by then in which case McGuire will probably wanna rest some stars and throw in guys like Corrigan, Luke Burgess so the media can finally write their "4 brothers playing together" story.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> you short changed me a month from the last bet we had.
> 
> A year bet you say? Why not. And I'll even throw you some 6.5 start charity to go with it. Would normally go with the 12, and throw another 10.5 on top of that, but we could have the minor premiership by then in which case McGuire will probably wanna rest some stars and throw in guys like Corrigan, Luke Burgess so the media can finally write their "4 brothers playing together" story.


didnt short change shit, as far as i know its still set as my avatar, i have nothing to do with what ESB does.

no big mouth, its 12 or nothing, put your money where you mouth is.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> didnt short change shit, as far as i know its still set as my avatar, i have nothing to do with what ESB does.
> 
> no big mouth, its 12 or nothing, put your money where you mouth is.


I don't make bets with people who don't honour them. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I don't make bets with people who don't honour them. :deal


but you agreed to one 2 posts ago :-(

its ok, Now i know you are just all talk and even you know that if we played it wont be much in it, it means you know your footy, i dont for 1 second believe that you think we have nothing.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> but you agreed to one 2 posts ago :-(
> 
> its ok, Now i know you are just all talk and even you know that if we played it wont be much in it, it means you know your footy, i dont for 1 second believe that you think we have nothing.


It's the principle kid. As my grandfather once told me... pay your taxes, get a wife, and honour your avatar bets.

Can you live with the shame of breaking tradition to ask for start when the two teams have never been closer to each other on the ladder? If nothing else, I thought you were a man of dignity. :lol: Ask stifflers mum how much start he requested for our bet tomorrow night?:yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It's the principle kid. As my grandfather once told me... pay your taxes, get a wife, and honour your avatar bets.
> 
> Can you live with the shame of breaking tradition to ask for start when the two teams have never been closer to each other on the ladder? If nothing else, I thought you were a man of dignity. :lol: Ask stifflers mum how much start he requested for our bet tomorrow night?:yep


lol

i never thought you would take the start, nor do i think we need it, I just wanted to see if you were for real when you say we get pumped by top teams, there will be NOTHING between us, You will never give us credit, look where we were last year compared to now, we have come a long way in a short amount of time, so those lapses in the season when we lost to teams like the Warriors and Canberra dont bother me, and Losing to you in round 1 was no shame for reasons i have stated, And losing to melbourne also isnt shameful, I am happy with how we are doing this year, i watch them week in and out and i can see we are building up each week and improving, when we face you again we will be VERY different then the team you faced in round 1...would you agree?


----------



## St Pecktor

You want me to give your team credit yet you earlier posted excuses for each and every loss you've had this season :lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Come on now you pair. In all likelihood you'll both choke and it'll be a Warriors - Storm GF.


----------



## Kel

Dragons to cause the upset tonight


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Kel said:


> Dragons to cause the upset tonight


not in this world mate!


----------



## Rooster4Life

[email protected]


----------



## Kel

Super_Fly_Sam said:


> not in this world mate!


Whoops :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

We might be smashing teams in spoonsville , but at least we arnt lossing to them, we will take that 1st place from you in a few weeks, you have nothing without GI


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: [email protected]$


----------



## rocco

Kel said:


> Dragons to cause the upset tonight


Legend, Any chance of getting lotto numbers for next weeks draw. :hey


----------



## Kel

rocco said:


> Legend, Any chance of getting lotto numbers for next weeks draw. :hey


Backed them as well paying $6.75

GI not playing makes a big difference and on paper saints are not a bad side, I know they have been out of form but when you drill down to each individual player, they have the cattle to win.

Souffs were due for a mini slump, it happens to almost all teams at some stage of the season


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> Backed them as well paying $6.75
> 
> GI not playing makes a big difference and on paper saints are not a bad side, I know they have been out of form but when you drill down to each individual player, they have the cattle to win.
> 
> Souffs were due for a mini slump, it happens to almost all teams at some stage of the season


 So did I but Im a Dragons tragic and that was a ridiculous price head to head so I had to put a lobster on it but c,mon even without GI Souths roster shits ours. Forwards and backs. anyway were pulling away from Parra for the dreaded wooden spoon. And one more thing.


----------



## stiflers mum

St.Pecktor lol


----------



## Super_Fly_Sam

Kel said:


> Whoops :lol:


Well I feel silly haha


----------



## whipsy

Anyone would think the Dragons had won teh comp the way their fans and players were carrying on, lol. They beat a Souths team who played like a bunch of useless pricks


----------



## stiflers mum

whipsy said:


> Anyone would think the Dragons had won teh comp the way their fans and players were carrying on, lol. They beat a Souths team who played like a bunch of useless pricks


 To be fair we have had fuck all to cheer about this year.:lol:


----------



## whipsy

stiflers mum said:


> To be fair we have had fuck all to cheer about this year.:lol:


True, as a tigers fan I'd be the same if we beat Souths like that (or actually won a game). I just like putting the boot into the Dragons, :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Dragons played awesome. Wound back the clock to their 2010 season and stuck it to us. Congrats stiffles. 

Not a bad time to have a loss though. I took a look at the ladder today and we're still number 1, and the scums noses are still somewhere around our arseholes. Bring on the Titans. :bbb


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Dragons played awesome. Wound back the clock to their 2010 season and stuck it to us. Congrats stiffles.
> 
> Not a bad time to have a loss though. I took a look at the ladder today and we're still number 1, and the scums noses are still somewhere around our arseholes. Bring on the Titans. :bbb


 The skull is a stupid avatar and may offend someone wear this for a week.










And don't call me stiffles thats my buddy Busters pet name for me.:smile


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Dragons played awesome. Wound back the clock to their 2010 season and stuck it to us. Congrats stiffles.
> 
> Not a bad time to have a loss though. I took a look at the ladder today and we're still number 1, and the scums noses are still somewhere around our arseholes. Bring on the Titans. :bbb


You are lucky dragons made some bad decisions in the first half or it could have been much worse, oh and nice field goal attempt by the amazing Reynolds right in from with little pressure , his def the solution for NSW lol


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> The skull is a stupid avatar and may offend someone wear this for a week.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And don't call me stiffles thats my buddy Busters pet name for me.:smile


I've already committed to wearing the skull avatar. The nazi racist skin head is much less offensive to me than the other option you provided. I'll upload it to my avatar tomorrow, as I'm at work now, and cant host images from the work computer. :cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

whipsy said:


> Anyone would think the Dragons had won teh comp the way their fans and players were carrying on, lol. They beat a Souths team who played like a bunch of useless pricks


I don't mind the Dragons, so I'd rather lose to them or say Parramatta than other sides. The loss can only be a scary thing for other contenders though, as the thought of playing a Souths team that's had a fire lit underneath them would be causing Bellamy and Robinson to shit themselves.
I feel sorry for the Fold Coast next week though as I can smell a massive beat down.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Rooster4Life said:


> You are lucky dragons made some bad decisions in the first half or it could have been much worse, oh and nice field goal attempt by the amazing Reynolds right in from with little pressure , his def the solution for NSW lol


Fuck off clown, Reynolds has had one bad game in about 40 starts. Pearce has had about 14 good games in his whole career. Truly, sort your life out.:-(


----------



## thehook13

rabbitohs fucked up my big multi bet. FUCK YOU SOUTH SYDNEY!


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Fuck off clown, Reynolds has had one bad game in about 40 starts. Pearce has had about 14 good games in his whole career. Truly, sort your life out.:-(


Hehe why so serious?


----------



## whipsy

Rooster4Life said:


> Hehe why so serious?


I agree with you. Reynolds shit himself under pressure. You find much more pressure than an Origin game. How he missed that field goal on Monday night I'll never know, not one single person near him, right in front about 25 metres out. His time will come in origin but there is a reason why he hasn;t been put in yet.


----------



## stiflers mum

Thurston not happy with ASADA raid at 6am in the morning.

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...grams-photo-of-surprise-asada-6am-drugs-test/


----------



## whipsy

stiflers mum said:


> Thurston not happy with ASADA raid at 6am in the morning.
> 
> http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...grams-photo-of-surprise-asada-6am-drugs-test/


If you don't like it go and get an office job and wake up at 6am for your daily commute to work to get paid peanuts like regular people..."awwww Someone woke me up at 6am" get over it mate.


----------



## Kel

whipsy said:


> If you don't like it go and get an office job and wake up at 6am for your daily commute to work to get paid peanuts like regular people..."awwww Someone woke me up at 6am" get over it mate.


Couldn't agree more mate.

Are we suppose to feel sorry for him?? Anyway next time maybe they can ring in advance and bring over some scones about 10.30 for morning tea

People complain because drug cheats gone undetected, yet when they try and enforce some testing people blow up.

The whole idea about random testing is just that.......RANDOM!!!!!


----------



## whipsy

Kel said:


> Couldn't agree more mate.
> 
> Are we suppose to feel sorry for him?? Anyway next time maybe they can ring in advance and bring over some scones about 10.30 for morning tea
> 
> People complain because drug cheats gone undetected, yet when they try and enforce some testing people blow up.
> 
> The whole idea about random testing is just that.......RANDOM!!!!!


He's a fucken sook, he needs to harden up. If that's the biggest worry in your life you are travelling pretty well aye.


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> Thurston not happy with ASADA raid at 6am in the morning.
> 
> http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...grams-photo-of-surprise-asada-6am-drugs-test/


we'd all be whinging too. Let him have his sook. :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

whipsy said:


> I agree with you. Reynolds shit himself under pressure. You find much more pressure than an Origin game. How he missed that field goal on Monday night I'll never know, not one single person near him, right in front about 25 metres out. His time will come in origin but there is a reason why he hasn;t been put in yet.


People make mistakes under pressure, being a Tigers fan you should be well aware of that. You wanna see pathetic? get hold of the Sharks/Roosters tied game last season and watch PearceOff and Carney's attempts at drop goal. It was like seeing two people trying to kick a bag of spuds. I've yet to hear one person mention that Reynolds isn't in origin because of his inability to handle pressure. Dunno where you pulled that one from mate. He's one of the most composed players in the comp. The reason he isn't there is because Pearce is Daleys love child and was never going to not pick him.


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> we'd all be whinging too. Let him have his sook. :rofl


 Other lesser paid athletes telling Thurston to stop whinging. They go through it too.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...hnathan-thurston/story-fniabn55-1226684618400


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> Other lesser paid athletes telling Thurston to stop whinging. They go through it too.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...hnathan-thurston/story-fniabn55-1226684618400


It's a pretty funny story. Thurstons not a morning person. The big sook.


----------



## Kel

The funny thing is if they'd come at 4am he might have had half an argument


----------



## Aroused Koala

Rumour going around that the Tigs having made Israel Foloau a huge offer. Apparently OVER 1 MILLION....


----------



## OZ Puncher

So no good forwards, no good backs, no good halves, and a million dollar winger...


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


> Rumour going around that the Tigs having made Israel Foloau a huge offer. Apparently OVER 1 MILLION....


The figure doesn't really surprise me that much. With the new cap rise well in place, teams who are trying to catch up to the pack simply have to spend overs. I read on the Souths forum that Parra have offered George Burgess 500K per season. Insane figure, but imo, he'll turn out to be better than Sam, and isn't far away from attracting similar sort of money from other teams.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> The figure doesn't really surprise me that much. With the new cap rise well in place, teams who are trying to catch up to the pack simply have to spend overs. I read on the Souths forum that Parra have offered George Burgess 500K per season. Insane figure, but imo, he'll turn out to be better than Sam, and isn't far away from attracting similar sort of money from other teams.


That's a good buy IMO.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> That's a good buy IMO.


He'd be a tremendous pick up. 500K is excessive, but you have to expect that considering the position Parra are in. Not too sure if Richardson will let it happen though, as he's pretty keen on keeping all the Burgli crew together. I wouldn't mind if they fucked Luke Burgess off though.
Jason Clark is another Souths player who's rumoured to be on the move. He'd be handy for you guys. Similar sort of quality to Peats, and is a real workaholic forward kind of like a young Mick Crocker, just not as good.


----------



## Aroused Koala

OZ Puncher said:


> So no good forwards, no good backs, no good halves, and a million dollar winger...


If you're referring to the Tigers, then I suggest you take a better look at their backs. Nofoluma, Simona, Lawrence (who is looking better every week), Richards for next season and Foloau at fullback (yes, he will play fullback)? That is a beast backline. Halves I grant you with that lazy merken, Marshall, but that will come together with Luke Brooks coming through next season (kid is a freak). Forwards? Farah, Woods, Galloway, Martin Tapau (next season), Suasoe Sue and Sironen? Tell what isn't good there. Not to mention that Tigers will still be way under the salary cap if they sign IF so that gives them a whole lot of wriggle room.

This year was always going to be shit with a new coach, new management and the youngsters coming through, but next years team will look significantly different but much better. :hey


----------



## Aroused Koala

St Pecktor said:


> He'd be a tremendous pick up. 500K is excessive, but you have to expect that considering the position Parra are in. Not too sure if Richardson will let it happen though, as he's pretty keen on keeping all the Burgli crew together. I wouldn't mind if they fucked Luke Burgess off though.
> Jason Clark is another Souths player who's rumoured to be on the move. He'd be handy for you guys. Similar sort of quality to Peats, and is a real workaholic forward kind of like a young Mick Crocker, just not as good.


What about his twin, Tom Burgess? Isn't he off contract? From what I've seen of him in first grade, there is little difference playing-wise between the two. Tigers will be looking to boost their forwards a little......:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


> What about his twin, Tom Burgess? Isn't he off contract? From what I've seen of him in first grade, there is little difference playing-wise between the two. Tigers will be looking to boost their forwards a little......:deal


Tom looks promising, but he's at least a year off where George is at the moment. The North Sydney coach mentioned that it's remarkable seeing Tom play as he made very similar errors to what George did when he was with the Bears.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> He'd be a tremendous pick up. 500K is excessive, but you have to expect that considering the position Parra are in. Not too sure if Richardson will let it happen though, as he's pretty keen on keeping all the Burgli crew together. I wouldn't mind if they fucked Luke Burgess off though.
> Jason Clark is another Souths player who's rumoured to be on the move. He'd be handy for you guys. Similar sort of quality to Peats, and is a real workaholic forward kind of like a young Mick Crocker, just not as good.


500K isn't excessive now the Cap is increased. That will be the average price tag for a good forward. When halfbacks are on 750K and Folau on 1 Million (LOL).


----------



## OZ Puncher

Aroused Koala said:


> If you're referring to the Tigers, then I suggest you take a better look at their backs. Nofoluma, Simona, Lawrence (who is looking better every week), Richards for next season and Foloau at fullback (yes, he will play fullback)? That is a beast backline. Halves I grant you with that lazy merken, Marshall, but that will come together with Luke Brooks coming through next season (kid is a freak). Forwards? Farah, Woods, Galloway, Martin Tapau (next season), Suasoe Sue and Sironen? Tell what isn't good there. Not to mention that Tigers will still be way under the salary cap if they sign IF so that gives them a whole lot of wriggle room.
> 
> This year was always going to be shit with a new coach, new management and the youngsters coming through, but next years team will look significantly different but much better. :hey


I have seen their players mate. Simona and Lawrence are playing well I grant you. Halves will no doubt be Moltzen and Brooks which will be a shitty combination, neither of them like to take the initiative so both will be holding back to see what the other will do. Farrah is the best forward out there, Woods I'm still not sold on. Galloway and Fulton are OK but hardly spectacular. Sironnen is a good player and I won't be surprised if someone buys him up quick.

It's hardly a top 4 side, fuck it'd be lucky to make the 8.


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths-Roosters GF looking like a real possibility. Roosters looking good under Robinson,Souths looking great under Maguire both Super league coaches. Time for Doust to get rid of Price and bring back Brown.:deal


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Souths-Roosters GF looking like a real possibility. Roosters looking good under Robinson,Souths looking great under Maguire both Super league coaches. Time for Doust to get rid of Price and bring back Brown.:deal


Rabbitohs fans have apparently bought up 20K tickets already.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Rabbitohs fans have apparently bought up 20K tickets already.


Ebay is gonna be busy


----------



## OZ Puncher

Rooster4Life said:


> Ebay is gonna be busy


Haha. If it is a Rabbitohs - Rooster GF, they might want to play at the MCG then, get about 120,000 people in there.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Haha. If it is a Rabbitohs - Rooster GF, they might want to play at the MCG then, get about 120,000 people in there.


A Souths/Dogs grand final would sell better. Roosters just don't have the fans to sell out big stadiums. I remember the 2000 GF between the Roosters and Brisbane and there were about 15,000 free seats. Embarrassing for the code really.


----------



## stiflers mum




----------



## stiflers mum

:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

SBW's blatant shoulder charge somehow only gets graded as a 'reckless high tackle' meaning 2 weeks with an early guilty plea. Should be out for 5 at least. A blatant 'protect our stars and hope he stays in league' ruling by the match review committee.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> A Souths/Dogs grand final would sell better. Roosters just don't have the fans to sell out big stadiums. I remember the 2000 GF between the Roosters and Brisbane and there were about 15,000 free seats. Embarrassing for the code really.


that is a half truth, as the stadium at the time was extra large due to the olympics, we got over 93,000 in and it was a QLD v Syd GF, that isnt too bad, a sydney vs sydney team would obviously sell better. as for not pulling a crowd we are averaging the second highest crowds this season, Just behind the bulldogs, we also average better crowds then [email protected]

Average Home Crowds 2013:

[email protected]: 17,532
Roosters: 20,165

Highest: Bulldogs: 20,940


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> :deal


the pride of redfurn? .......Bwahahahahaha

P.S love how they all put on the pommy accents when they chant.


----------



## stiflers mum

It's the year of the Rabbit R4L. My team is gone Im on the Bunny bandwagon.:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> It's the year of the Rabbit R4L. My team is gone Im on the Bunny bandwagon.:deal


:verysad


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> that is a half truth, as the stadium at the time was extra large due to the olympics, we got over 93,000 in and it was a QLD v Syd GF, that isnt too bad, a sydney vs sydney team would obviously sell better. as for not pulling a crowd we are averaging the second highest crowds this season, Just behind the bulldogs, we also average better crowds then [email protected]
> 
> Average Home Crowds 2013:
> 
> [email protected]: 17,532
> Roosters: 20,165
> 
> Highest: Bulldogs: 20,940


Good figures. Though half your crowd were souths fans in your biggest game this season. Bulldogs got a crowd of 50k+ against us as well.

Our crowds are down a bit, mainly due to taking games all over Australia like Cairns. With home games against the dogs in a few weeks (30k) and the scum in the last round (50k) I suspect the figures will more than even up come seasons end.

regarding the grand final you made where there were 17,000 seats left over... 
You are aware that A sydbey team played a Melbourne team (a Melbourne team who no one really cheered for back then) the year before and drew 108,000+, aren't you? Brisbane are far far more supported team in sydbey than Melbourne are too.

Brisbane and Melbourne have also played in a sold out grand final in Sydney. Hence why, a souths/dogs, or souths/merge GF would be a far better fit in a bigger stadium.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> It's the year of the Rabbit R4L. My team is gone Im on the Bunny bandwagon.:deal


welcome aboard. 
Can I host the skull avatar?


----------



## joogaray

..holy shit..Graham Murray has died..:verysad










http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...ray-dies-aged-58/story-fniabjcr-1226687128427

..RIP to one of the more astute Rugby League men of his era..:verysad


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Good figures. Though half your crowd were souths fans in your biggest game this season. Bulldogs got a crowd of 50k+ against us as well.
> 
> Our crowds are down a bit, mainly due to taking games all over Australia like Cairns. With home games against the dogs in a few weeks (30k) and the scum in the last round (50k) I suspect the figures will more than even up come seasons end.
> 
> regarding the grand final you made where there were 17,000 seats left over...
> You are aware that A sydbey team played a Melbourne team (a Melbourne team who no one really cheered for back then) the year before and drew 108,000+, aren't you? Brisbane are far far more supported team in sydbey than Melbourne are too.
> 
> Brisbane and Melbourne have also played in a sold out grand final in Sydney. Hence why, a souths/dogs, or souths/merge GF would be a far better fit in a bigger stadium.


Regardless of how our averages are the second highest this year it still debunks your theory of us not drawing crowds.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> welcome aboard.
> Can I host the skull avatar?


 No.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

joogaray said:


> ..holy shit..Graham Murray has died..:verysad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...ray-dies-aged-58/story-fniabjcr-1226687128427
> 
> ..RIP to one of the more astute Rugby League men of his era..:verysad


 RIP Graham Murray wasn't really that old either.


----------



## stiflers mum

Love the lyrics of this Burrow favourite. Great variation.


----------



## stiflers mum

Go Souths:happy Though this Burrow song is hardly appropriate considering Mikey Robbins is a Souths fan.






Wonder if the choad associates with this riff raff.


----------



## Rooster4Life

For fucks sake , enough of the vermin videos already makes me sick just seeing the image Of the video let alone watching it.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Regardless of how our averages are the second highest this year it still debunks your theory of us not drawing crowds.


Your crowds have improved, no doubt. Lets hope you get a few making the trip for the round 26 game.


----------



## whipsy

I am very excited about the Tigers prospects in 2 or so years with the amount of talented young juniors coming through. Did anyone see the Campbelltown Junior David Nofoaluma's try last night? Him and Tim Simona are deadset freaks.


----------



## Kel

Muzza was a good man, knew him well from my junior days


----------



## joogaray

stiflers mum said:


> RIP Graham Murray wasn't really that old either.


..no..only 58..
..a very underrated coach too..could really turn a underpreforming team around..
..I was pretty dirty on the Cowboys for the way they burned him..


----------



## stiflers mum

whipsy said:


> I am very excited about the Tigers prospects in 2 or so years with the amount of talented young juniors coming through. Did anyone see the Campbelltown Junior David Nofoaluma's try last night? Him and Tim Simona are deadset freaks.


 Yep amazing athleticism.


----------



## whipsy

stiflers mum said:


> Yep amazing athleticism.


Hit his head pretty hard on the way down to and didn't flinch... solid chin :lol:


----------



## Kel

Actually the Manly player sort of helped with his trajectory on landing..... Whilst he was in the air catching the ball, the Manly player bumps his hip in an upwards fashion which helped him place the ball down first with his legs above his upper torso.


----------



## whipsy

Kel said:


> Actually the Manly player sort of helped with his trajectory on landing..... Whilst he was in the air catching the ball, the Manly player bumps his hip in an upwards fashion which helped him place the ball down first with his legs above his upper torso.


He tried to push him over the sideline... either way it was a great effort


----------



## Kel

whipsy said:


> He tried to push him over the sideline... either way it was a great effort


Yes of course he tried to push him over the sideline, he wasn't actually trying to help him score the try :lol:


----------



## whipsy

Kel said:


> Yes of course he tried to push him over the sideline, he wasn't actually trying to help him score the try :lol:


Yeah but u were saying it like that Manly grub actually caused him to score the try, if he wasn't there then Naufoaluma scores easy. give him some credit mate


----------



## Kel

whipsy said:


> Yeah but u were saying it like that Manly grub actually caused him to score the try, if he wasn't there then Naufoaluma scores easy. give him some credit mate


Have another look buddy, it's very hard to place a ball down first if you jump in the air with your legs closer to the ground, what I am saying is the bump from that Manly ****** :lol: helped him propel his legs upwards those enabling him to place the ball down first.

Still a very impressive try but just pointing out the benefits of the bump before the world goes into ruptures about the try itself


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Love the lyrics of this Burrow favourite. Great variation.


----------



## stiflers mum

Jamie Soward copping abuse from fans in the U.K

http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/ja...m-fans-in-the-uk/story-fndujljl-1226687107495

GOOD.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Rabbitohs lock up quartet of Burgess brothers on long term deals.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...-long-term-deals/story-fniabob6-1226688716711

Smart move. They're awesome players unstoppable close to the line. Gotta be over the cap.:hey


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Rabbitohs lock up quartet of Burgess brothers on long term deals.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...-long-term-deals/story-fniabob6-1226688716711
> 
> Smart move. They're awesome players unstoppable close to the line. Gotta be over the cap.:hey


They're beasts, and they have got aome decent lateral movement which makes them harder to tackle. George has a very high workrate for a prop his age and size. I reckon he'll be a better player than Sam in the next 5 years.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> They're beasts, and they have got aome decent lateral movement which makes them harder to tackle. George has a very high workrate for a prop his age and size. I reckon he'll be a better player than Sam in the next 5 years.


gotta give you props man, your jnr depth is amazing, Russelmus Maximus is breeding Burgess's like crazy in redfurn.


----------



## Aroused Koala

stiflers mum said:


> Rabbitohs lock up quartet of Burgess brothers on long term deals.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...-long-term-deals/story-fniabob6-1226688716711
> 
> Smart move. They're awesome players unstoppable close to the line. Gotta be over the cap.:hey












Tigs should have thrown the $ at Tom Burgess!!! cryc:ibutt


----------



## Teke

Mead at Fullback finally...going to be a great afternoon watching him smoke the 2 tigers wingers and tadesco.


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> Mead at Fullback finally...going to be a great afternoon watching him smoke the 2 tigers wingers and tadesco.


You can thank the mighties for the chance Mead has been given. We absolutely destroyed your fullback, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's contemplating retirement after the beat down Souths handed him.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> gotta give you props man, your jnr depth is amazing, Russelmus Maximus is breeding Burgess's like crazy in redfurn.


Yeah, we have had some good kids in the system for a bit now. Apparently we have a good hooker in the NYC team as well. We have lost a lot though, in fact if Clark goes, then Reynolds will be the sole survivor from our NYC 2010 grand final team. Peats, James Roberts, Mansour, Vai Vai, Starling, etc have all moved on. With George and Tom secured for the next few seasons, that just leaves Keary as the only young talent in our starting 17 that's not signed on beyone 2014. I reckon he'll stay though.


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


> Tigs should have thrown the $ at Tom Burgess!!! cryc:ibutt


When souths originally signed Sam Burgess back in 2009, the only other NRL club interested were the Tigers. Souths got him because Crowe was willing to pay a transfer fee, but had he of went to the Tigers, then all 4 could very well be playing for you guys now.
Oh sorry. That's probably not gunna make you feel any better, is it? :smile


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> When souths originally signed Sam Burgess back in 2009, the only other NRL club interested were the Tigers. Souths got him because Crowe was willing to pay a transfer fee, but had he of went to the Tigers, then all 4 could very well be playing for you guys now.
> Oh sorry. That's probably not gunna make you feel any better, is it? :smile


I remember Rusty going out of his way to sign him as well.... Imagine some big Hollywood star saying your the best prop in the game and I want you.

Tigers never stood a chance in getting his signature


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> I remember Rusty going out of his way to sign him as well.... Imagine some big Hollywood star saying your the best prop in the game and I want you.
> 
> Tigers never stood a chance in getting his signature


youre half right. Souths used what pulling power they had, and needed to really. Don't forget souths weren't a finals team back then while the Tigers were big heavyweights.


----------



## Teke

whipsy said:


> He tried to push him over the sideline... either way it was a great effort





St Pecktor said:


> You can thank the mighties for the chance Mead has been given. We absolutely destroyed your fullback, and I wouldn't be surprised if he's contemplating retirement after the beat down Souths handed him.


i thank Souths from the bottom of my heart but he has sucked at that position every time he has come up to 1st grade.

Cartrights days are numbered, it will get to the pt where they will pay out his contract and say thank you for his 30% win record


----------



## Aroused Koala

St Pecktor said:


> When souths originally signed Sam Burgess back in 2009, the only other NRL club interested were the Tigers. Souths got him because Crowe was willing to pay a transfer fee, but had he of went to the Tigers, then all 4 could very well be playing for you guys now.
> Oh sorry. That's probably not gunna make you feel any better, is it? :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


>


Sorry mate.
Did I mention Reynolds spent 5 years playing for Leichhardt? Oh fuck. that's also probably not going to help. Ok, I'll really stop now.


----------



## St Pecktor

Anyone know why Sandow seems to be heaps happy whenever he kicks a 40/20? :huh


----------



## Aroused Koala

St Pecktor said:


> Sorry mate.
> Did I mention Reynolds spent 5 years playing for Leichhardt? Oh fuck. that's also probably not going to help. Ok, I'll really stop now.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Anyone know why Sandow seems to be heaps happy whenever he kicks a 40/20? :huh


Cos they let him play a first grade game??

Seriously though he's been dumped off the team again.


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> Cos they let him play a first grade game??
> 
> Seriously though he's been dumped off the team again.


The reason why he's always happy will come to light very soon and it will make every Eels supporter very happy


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> The reason why he's always happy will come to light very soon and it will make every Eels supporter very happy


Sure about that?
Wanna bet? :hey


----------



## St Pecktor

Aroused Koala said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Kel

Teke said:


> The reason why he's always happy will come to light very soon and it will make every Eels supporter very happy


Wink wink snort snort


----------



## OZ Puncher

Teke said:


> The reason why he's always happy will come to light very soon and it will make every Eels supporter very happy


Are you telling me he's been shown the door?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Who are you guys taking tonight? I took Knights and Roosters.


----------



## stiflers mum

Broncos-Roosters 1-12 margin


----------



## tezel8764

My favorite player, as soon as he bulked up it fucked up his speed. :-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

He's still bloody fast mate.


----------



## OZ Puncher

My god Knights. You havn't got a backup conversion kicker?


----------



## Rooster4Life

so Pecks... still think you will be resting players cos you have the MP all wrapped up?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> so Pecks... still think you will be resting players cos you have the MP all wrapped up?


Never said that I thought that.

So so effort agaiunst a Penrith team who's had their purple patch, and are now playing as a bottom 4 team level. Most people already know that the scum's form will lower considerably when they play the top guns in the finals. Your pack will struggle against ours in particular, and the Warriors, and if Melbourne reach top form, they'll just outsmart you. Without the dominating pack, Pearce's decision making gets fast tracked and he cant handle it, just as his origin career has shown, and the Roosters will be looking a lot less threatening when they're continually trying to run the ball out of their own end without their usual go forward.

The Roosters are the pre 2004 Zab Judah's of the NRL. Looks workd class against mud, yet can get soundly undone and easily off their game when engaged in a dog fight.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> you short changed me a month from the last bet we had.
> 
> A year bet you say? Why not. And I'll even throw you some 6.5 start charity to go with it. Would normally go with the 12, and throw another 10.5 on top of that, but we could have the minor premiership by then in which case McGuire will probably wanna rest some stars and throw in guys like Corrigan, Luke Burgess so the media can finally write their "4 brothers playing together" story.


Never said it huh Pecks? you lossing your memory as well as your teeth?


----------



## Rooster4Life

[email protected]

Thanks for keeping that 1st place nice and warm for us, Have fun in Melbourne next week hehe


----------



## Rooster4Life

BWAHAHA Souffs crumbling 30 - 0 , 10 to go lovin it


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## St Pecktor

Cowboys stood up tonight and wound back the clock. They played damn well. George continued to prove while he'll eventually be better than Sam. Thought he went well and his try was great. The last 8 minutes proved why we're still the team to beat. Can't wait till September.


----------



## Teke

Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me. 

Manly on a dry track v Scum will be easy and Storms immortals should be too good for the 60 min rabbitohs


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me.
> 
> Manly on a dry track v Scum will be easy and Storms immortals should be too good for the 60 min rabbitohs


 Souths v Roosters.:deal Dragons and Cowboys efforts from Souths just a hiccup IMO. Maguire will get the Bunnies on fire.:fire


----------



## stiflers mum

Unless Sutton and Reynolds are both injured badly. Not good both getting hurt last night.


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected] :lol:

Minor premiership sewn up, 4 points clear on the ladder, lose Inglis to injury from SOO where the treacherous cunt played for QLD and lose 3 from 4 with the Storm at home next week :lol:

Oh how the mighty do fall, moral of the story: rabbit vendors should never count their chickens :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Rugby League is a game of inches. The bounce of the ball can change an entire game. Canberra unlucky today.


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Rugby League is a game of inches. The bounce of the ball can change an entire game. Canberra unlucky today.


The only team with any form ATM is Manly and Roosters.


----------



## Kel

Glad to see kiwis get beat over weekend. Got a Daniel Green mug shot riding on them missing the 8


----------



## OZ Puncher

Kel said:


> Glad to see kiwis get beat over weekend. Got a Daniel Green mug shot riding on them missing the 8


Would not be one bit surprised to see a Manly - Storm GF again. (Groan I know!)


----------



## Bendy

When I saw the Rabbitohs score I was speechless.


----------



## donkeyking

Anyone seen Pecks recently?


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> Anyone seen Pecks recently?


I don't go hiding after defeat. Speaking of which, where have you been up until this weekend when (coincidently of course) the Storm have all of a sudden broke their losing drought?

Its gunna be scary the way we respond when GI and Sutton come back fresh.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> I don't go hiding after defeat. Speaking of which, where have you been up until this weekend when (coincidently of course) the Storm have all of a sudden broke their losing drought?
> 
> Its gunna be scary the way we respond when GI and Sutton come back fresh.


Tough run home for the rabbits, they could potentially miss a top two sport with games like Storm, Manly and Easts to come


----------



## OZ Puncher

Kel said:


> Tough run home for the rabbits, they could potentially miss a top two sport with games like Storm, Manly and Easts to come


How bout the Broncos, as if their Friday Night advantage isn't enough they get the easiest run home! Dragons, Eels, Panthers, Knights again and a hard game in the Dogs. If they don't slip into the 8 from that run home they should all fucking kill themselves.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Tough run home for the rabbits, they could potentially miss a top two sport with games like Storm, Manly and Easts to come


Unless Melbourne finish 2nd, it wouldn't bother me, as we'll either play the scum, or Manly at Alianz Stadium, a stadium in which we get big support at, and produce good form.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Wests Tigers to make an announcement on two new signings which are rumored to be Blake Austin and Cory Paterson. Tigs really dont need another back but CP will be a good pick up considering he is exactly what Tigs are lacking: a impact second rower. The only downside to CP is that his manager is Khoder Nasser.:fire


----------



## tezel8764

:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

tezel8764 said:


> :lol:


lol funny but i guess he would be watching that mis and thinking to himself "$$$$" that his getting paid for doing it


----------



## Bendy

Aroused Koala said:


> Wests Tigers to make an announcement on two new signings which are rumored to be Blake Austin and Cory Paterson. Tigs really dont need another back but CP will be a good pick up considering he is exactly what Tigs are lacking: a impact second rower. The only downside to CP is that his manager is Khoder Nasser.:fire


I was on the undercard for Cory Patersons professional debut, he trained out of my gym.


----------



## Kel

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I was on the undercard for Cory Patersons professional debut, he trained out of my gym.


Newcastle Panthers Club, Newcastle, New South Wales, Australia	view

Chad Bennett W	James Armah KO	4	12

Corey Patterson W	Anton Tuilotolava KO	2	4

Will Sands W	Jacques Henrisson UD	4	4


----------



## stiflers mum

*Mundine tells Sandow to*

Mundine tells Sandow to admit he has a gambling problem.,

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...gambling-problem/story-fni3ga7r-1226693143252


----------



## Bundjalung

tezel8764 said:


> :lol:


Those were the good old days....

The best team in the nation (North Sydney) at the best ground in Oz (North Sydney oval). Loved those big fig trees.

But then some idiot came up with the idea of the Northern Eagles.

Sorry fellas, just reminiscing.


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> Mundine tells Sandow to admit he has a gambling problem.,
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...gambling-problem/story-fni3ga7r-1226693143252


Can't access the article.

Did Mundine say it's the white man fault he was a gambler?


----------



## Bendy

Kel said:


> Newcastle Panthers Club, Newcastle, New South Wales, Australia	view
> 
> Chad Bennett W	James Armah KO	4	12
> 
> Corey Patterson W	Anton Tuilotolava KO	2	4
> 
> Will Sands W	Jacques Henrisson UD	4	4


It was an AM fight I was the fight before Sands/Henrisson, have the DVD lying around somewhere.


----------



## Rooster4Life

For those interested just made my first vid since Feb 2011


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> Can't access the article.
> 
> Did Mundine say it's the white man fault he was a gambler?


 No but he is going to an Indigenous retreat up near Port Macquarie.



> Autoplay
> 
> On
> Off
> 
> Watch
> Nathan Hindmarsh throws support behind Chris Sandow
> 
> Former Parramatta great Nathan Hindmarsh throws his support behind embattled Eels halfback Chris Sandow.
> Play
> 
> 0:00 / 1:07
> Scrubber
> mute
> Share
> Fullscreen
> Share on email
> Share on facebook
> Share on twitter
> Share on linkedin
> Share on google_plusone_share
> 
> ANTHONY Mundine has offered troubled NRL star Chris Sandow some sound advice: Admit you have a gambling problem.
> 
> The Daily Telegraph yesterday revealed Sandow, the Parramatta halfback, would attempt to snap his punting addiction by spending up to three weeks at an Aboriginal philosophy farm on the NSW north coast.
> 
> There, Sandow will attempt to reconnect with his indigenous grassroots to reclaim his life and football career. Parramatta have been working hard to assist Sandow, a talented player who has hit tough times.
> 
> The Daily Telegraph understands the Eels will look to send Sandow to Double Bridge Farm, a non-profit indigenous organisation located at Rollands Plains, 40km north of Port Macquarie.
> Chris Sandow
> 
> Troubled Parramatta Eels half Chris Sandow. Picture: Gregg Porteous
> 
> Indigenous elders help with spirituality, reconciliation and healing. Aboriginal philosopher and teacher Jack Beetson is known to visit Double Bridge Farm, also known as Linga Longa.
> 
> Parramatta chairman Steve Sharp admitted on Tuesday that Sandow had severe gambling issues.
> 
> Mundine, trusted in the Aboriginal community, offered advice to Sandow.
> Double Bridge indigenous centre
> 
> Double Bridge (formerly Linga Longa) the rural Indigenous spiritual facility at Rollands Plains near Port Macquarie. Picture: Nathan Edwards
> 
> "Chris firstly has to admit he has a problem," said Mundine, who is also helping Canberra star Blake Ferguson.
> 
> "He has got to want to change and stay true to himself.
> 
> "It is good he is going back to his grassroots. I am always a supporter of young brothers getting back on track.
> Double Bridge Farm
> 
> Double Bridge farm, the rural Indigenous spiritual facility at Rollands Plains near Port Macquarie. Picture: Nathan Edwards
> 
> "Chris needs the right people around him. Sometimes diseases like gambling and drinking can have a stranglehold over you if you don't have the right support systems around you. Not just indigenous brothers, but all society. Nothing good comes from alcohol or gambling. It kills people's lives, they lose their houses."
> 
> Sharp and Eels welfare officer Luke Burt were not returning calls yesterday.
> 
> When asked about Sandow, the NRL preferred not to comment on what they described as a "private matter".
> Double Bridge Farm
> 
> The Double Bridge Farm at Rollands Plains near Port Macquarie that troubled Eels halfback Chris Sandow is expected to attend. Picture: Nathan Edwards
> 
> Eels great Nathan Hindmarsh revealed last year he had blown more than $200,000 because of a poker machine addiction.
> 
> "People who know Chris have been aware of this for quite some time," Hindmarsh told Triple M yesterday.
> 
> "I have had a chat to Chrissy - I found out probably mid-last year - in regards to avenues he could explore. He had already started that. He is trying, it's not easy, I have been there."
> Double Bridge Farm
> 
> Double Bridge farm, the rural Indigenous spiritual facility at Rollands Plains near Port Macquarie. Picture: Nathan Edwards
> 
> Parramatta hope Sandow can attend the farm with ex-Newcastle indigenous star Own Craigie. "Chris has taken the first and most important step - putting his hand up and seeking help," said former Newcastle Knights winger and gambling consultant Ashley Gordon.
> 
> "If he is fair dinkum about taking this seriously then Chris will come out the other end. It won't be easy but I hope he is in for the long haul."
> 
> NSW coach Laurie Daley has coached Sandow in the Indigenous All Stars side. "He is a good kid and hopefully he will get himself sorted out. No one likes to see people deal with these issues. As a game we have to look after our own," Daley said.
> Double Bridge indigenous centre
> 
> Accommodation huts at Double Bridge (formerly Linga Longa) the rural Indigenous spiritual facility at Rollands Plains near Port Macquarie. Picture: Nathan Edwards
> 
> Before has signed with Parramatta last year, Sandow denied he had a gambling problem. "It's all bullshit,"Sandow said. "People want to talk about it but, mate, I don't have gambling problems."
> 
> Anthony Mundine and Blake Ferguson
> 
> Anthony Mundine (L) has offered a helping hand to his cousin Blake Ferguson.
> 
> Back to top of page


----------



## Tuff Gong

I wonder if that's the same place that Mundine, Nasser and El Masri own and wanted to turn into a Muslim centre a couple of years ago?


----------



## stiflers mum

Dragons in talks with Tim Sheens.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...but-role-unknown/story-fnca0von-1226693855113



> The Australian
> 
> NRL
> Dragons have reportedly spoken to Tim Sheens but role unknown
> 
> by: Brent Read
> From: The Australian
> August 09, 2013 12:00AM
> 
> Increase Text Size
> Decrease Text Size
> Print
> 
> STEVE Price's future at St George Illawarra is back on the agenda following renewed speculation the Dragons have held talks with Tim Sheens.
> 
> The Australian was yesterday told the Dragons had spoken to Sheens, although it was unclear whether it was with a view to replacing Price or him joining the club in a coaching director's capacity.
> 
> Sheens, sacked by the Wests Tigers at the end of last season, has made it clear he wants to continue his coaching career in the NRL.
> 
> It could yet come at the expense of Price, who signed a one-year contract extension earlier this year but is under increasing pressure following a recent string of poor results.
> 
> Since Price agreed to an extension in April, the Dragons have won only three of their past 13 games and slipped dramatically out of finals contention.
> 
> That run of poor form has increased pressure on the coach, something chief executive Peter Doust recently made clear when he told a members' forum that nothing had been resolved in relation to next season.
> Digital Pass $1 for first 28 Days
> 
> Sheens is currently involved in a legal dispute with the Tigers over his dismissal, with talks in a stalemate over a settlement. He would be unable to take another job until that dispute is resolved.
> 
> The Tigers may also be on the lookout for a coach at season's end after yesterday revealing they would make a decision on Mick Potter's tenure by the end of the month.
> 
> Potter said he was confident he would retain his position despite the Tigers languishing above only Parramatta on the ladder.
> 
> "You're never really sure but my understanding is that I have a contract for the next 12 months," Potter said. "I'm confident I'm doing a good job. The signs are there for the club to move forward. We've got a lot of young players standing up right now.
> 
> "Although we're not getting the results, I think that things are looking good," said Potter, who admitted he was concerned about his future amid the coaching upheavals at the Tigers, with the club announcing that assistants Steve Georgallis and Royce Simmons would not return next season.


 They have signed Price for another year. Mentoring role? He's in a legal dispute with the Tigers. Looks like Price is getting the punt.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Anasta and Ayshford. What a bunch of pathetic and lazy cunts. Potter is now going to get the sack because of these lousy human beings.


----------



## Rooster4Life

both Storm and [email protected] were very ordinary, neither side look like much of a threat atm but both can play much much better so i hope they stay that way hehe, Roosters have a chance now to make a run and lock up that MP, i hope we just show up tomorrow then we get SBW back in action.


----------



## donkeyking

[email protected]


----------



## Rooster4Life

near the end of the storm v [email protected] game, the storms centre got up holding his balls in pain after looking at the tackle now i know why


----------



## Tuff Gong

There you go for all you people who think the Burgess boys are lovely lads.

Self-righteous Sam squirrel-gripping Chambers, Georgie-boy smashing windshields up in North QLD and tweeting naked selfies - no doubt the other 2 brothers are just as thick and grubby as them.

Sam's one step away from becoming the next Hoppa with that sort of rubbish :-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> There you go for all you people who think the Burgess boys are lovely lads.
> 
> Self-righteous Sam squirrel-gripping Chambers, Georgie-boy smashing windshields up in North QLD and tweeting naked selfies - no doubt the other 2 brothers are just as thick and grubby as them.
> 
> Sam's one step away from becoming the next Hoppa with that sort of rubbish :-(


How dare you talk that way about the stand in captain for the "pride of the league"!!! ...........

[email protected] will always be a joke


----------



## Rooster4Life

Video evidence, why isn't he getting charged for this??


----------



## Kel

Rooster4Life said:


> Video evidence, why isn't he getting charged for this??


What did Hoppa get for his poo finger?

Is this any different except for the amount of times Hoppa did the finger compared to 1 squirrel grip from Burgess?


----------



## stiflers mum

He should probably get charged and get at least 2-3 weeks for that. For shame Souths for shame.:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> What did Hoppa get for his poo finger?
> 
> Is this any different except for the amount of times Hoppa did the finger compared to 1 squirrel grip from Burgess?


Get someone to poke your ass then get them to grab an squeeze your balls till you can't stand up, then tell me what the difference is


----------



## Kel

Rooster4Life said:


> Get someone to poke your ass then get them to grab an squeeze your balls till you can't stand up, then tell me what the difference is


I had an old girlfriend try and give me the digit once................... she's no longer with us :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> I had an old girlfriend try and give me the digit once................... she's no longer with us :yep


No longer with us cos you have her stashed away in your dungeon maaaaaaaaaaaate


----------



## St Pecktor

There's no case because the video doesn't show a thing. Accidental knock, shit happens.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> There's no case because the video doesn't show a thing. Accidental knock, shit happens.


:lol: accidental my arse - the Turd Burglar goes in for a good handful in that video replay, plain as day...I reckon Sammy's a bhatty bhoy :hey


----------



## Kel

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...ed-squirrel-grip/story-fni3gki8-1226695418538


----------



## stiflers mum

That's *nuts*


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> There's no case because the video doesn't show a thing. Accidental knock, shit happens.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: accidental my arse - the Turd Burglar goes in for a good handful in that video replay, plain as day...I reckon Sammy's a bhatty bhoy :hey


On second viewing, it appears it was an attempt to bat the ball away from the carrier, that went horribly wrong.:smile

Pretty lousy form from Sam though. As good as he is, he has a few issues to iron out of his game. He seems to get riled fairly easily, and he always seems to be good for at least one or two dropped balls a game. If the club had to lose either George or Sam, I'd rather Sam went.


----------



## Kel

He's a dirty pom as simple as that :smile

Just caught a bus and two pommies (male and female) who were talking about how great their lives are here with their respective jobs and so on :fire Don't worry about stopping the boats, lets stop the planes with all these pommy cocksuckers coming over. I remember at school in 1979 when i was a kid we bashed a pommy cunt because he had pasty white skin and an annoying cockney accent... good times


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> He's a dirty pom as simple as that :smile
> 
> Just caught a bus and two pommies (male and female) who were talking about how great their lives are here with their respective jobs and so on :fire Don't worry about stopping the boats, lets stop the planes with all these pommy cocksuckers coming over. I remember at school in 1979 when i was a kid we bashed a pommy cunt because he had pasty white skin and an annoying cockney accent... good times


"We" bashed a pommy, how's many of you beat up on him? And you call what burgess did dirty...... -_-


----------



## rusty nails

Kel said:


> He's a dirty pom as simple as that :smile
> 
> Just caught a bus and two pommies (male and female) who were talking about how great their lives are here with their respective jobs and so on :fire Don't worry about stopping the boats, lets stop the planes with all these pommy cocksuckers coming over. I remember at school in 1979 when i was a kid *we bashed a pommy cunt because he had pasty white skin and an annoying cockney accent... good times*


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> On second viewing, it appears it was an attempt to bat the ball away from the carrier, that went horribly wrong.:smile
> 
> Pretty lousy form from Sam though. As good as he is, he has a few issues to iron out of his game. He seems to get riled fairly easily, and he always seems to be good for at least one or two dropped balls a game. If the club had to lose either George or Sam, I'd rather Sam went.


How about that incident when Souths played Manly earlier this season and Matai LEGITIMATELY tackled George and knocked him on his arse and caused him to cough up the ball and Sam went charging in swinging and carrying on like a pork chop?

The dumb cunt admitted in an interview after the game he didn't think it was a high tackle, just a good one...so in other words he went in swinging at Matai (who had his back to him) for no reason other than Matai putting a good tackle on his brother.

He's a dumb grub.


----------



## Rooster4Life

[email protected] the media beat up about SBW maybe going back to union next year (as if we didn't know that might happen) , obviously trying to cause a big stink over it just for the sake of it, SBW won't make a choice till years end and I wouldn't be surprised if his wearing Red White and Blue


----------



## Kel

I also think the Pom is a dumb grub, but I had to laugh when Steve Matai was the go to man in this story when explaining the Pom as a dumb grub :lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Kel said:


> I also think the Pom is a dumb grub, but I had to laugh when Steve Matai was the go to man in this story when explaining the Pom as a dumb grub :lol:


:rofl Matai sticks out at Manly as a fucking grub, that's quite a fucking feat in itself. Stupid coconut should shut his corn rowed mouth.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Kel said:


> I also think the Pom is a dumb grub, but I had to laugh when Steve Matai was the go to man in this story when explaining the Pom as a dumb grub :lol:


:rofl Matai sticks out at Manly as a fucking grub, that's quite a fucking feat in itself. Stupid coconut should shut his corn rowed mouth.


----------



## Bundjalung

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl Matai sticks out at Manly as a fucking grub, that's quite a fucking feat in itself. Stupid coconut should shut his corn rowed mouth.


Don't agree with the coconut tag but I agree, he is one of those players you like to see get sat on his arse. He is up there with Hodges, Inu and Thaiday. Definitely don't reach for the tissues when he's hobbling off injured.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Dead right.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bundjalung said:


> Don't agree with the coconut tag but I agree, he is one of those players you like to see get sat on his arse. He is up there with Hodges, Inu and Thaiday. Definitely don't reach for the tissues when he's hobbling off injured.


No way is he as bad as Hodges, Inu or Thaiday :lol:

Those 3 are serial cowards - Matai just tries to put big hits on all the time, some of which don't always come off well for him or his opponent. How many times have we seen him come off with a shoulder injury after coming off second best in a big hit?

Occasionally he gets a brain-snap and does something stupid but he's not dirty like those other 3 :-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl Matai sticks out at Manly as a fucking grub, that's quite a fucking feat in itself. Stupid coconut should shut his corn rowed mouth.


Apart from Richie Fai'osoa, who was an import from Melbourne anyway, who else is a grub at Manly that makes it a feat for Matai to apparently stick out as one there?


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Apart from Richie Fai'osoa, who was an import from Melbourne anyway, who else is a grub at Manly that makes it a feat for Matai to apparently stick out as one there?


The fuck'n coach is the biggest grub ever to play the game :smile


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> The fuck'n coach is the biggest grub ever to play the game :smile


What a load of crap - name one incident where Toovey was guilty of grubbiness?

He was one bloke who played well above his weight, smallest guy on the field in nearly every game he played yet he tackled the likes of Meninga front on.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Who do you support anyway Negative Kelly? Is it Souths or the Tigers?


----------



## Kel

Ok not the biggest grub but you get my point :yep

Great little player no one is doubting that, but does he even know how to smile? The bloke was a bad example to young kids how you treat a referee, he was constantly arguing and blowing up and undermining their every decision, not only that but other players were polled in the 90's and said Toovey was a pest (grub) in the same manner I guess Ennis is now for the dogs.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> What a load of crap - name one incident where Toovey was guilty of grubbiness?
> 
> He was one bloke who played well above his weight, smallest guy on the field in nearly every game he played yet he tackled the likes of Meninga front on.


i remember that ugly incident when he headbutted Maddog's foot. Maddog's is pretty close to feet as well. The guy used to talk to his feet before games.


----------



## Bundjalung

St Pecktor said:


> i remember that ugly incident when he headbutted Maddog's foot. Maddog's is pretty close to feet as well. The guy used to talk to his feet before games.


He sure did lose some claret throughout his career. But always taped him up and straight back out there. Tough ...yes, grub...prob no...more like a pain in the ass.

Maddog, the player with the highest 'natural' testosterone levels in the world. I'm sure he had some chemical assistance. But still an exciting player to watch despite his mental preparation.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bundjalung said:


> He sure did lose some claret throughout his career. But always taped him up and straight back out there. Tough ...yes, grub...prob no...more like a pain in the ass.
> 
> Maddog, the player with the highest 'natural' testosterone levels in the world. I'm sure he had some chemical assistance. But still an exciting player to watch despite his mental preparation.


he did get caught using performance enhancing drugs. He avoided suspension due to claiming that he needed the supplements due to some rare health problem he had.


----------



## Rooster4Life

10-5 lol


----------



## St Pecktor

Good tough game, and a decent workout for both GI and Sutton who seemed to play off a bit of game rust.

Good win considering the worlds best forward was missing. Bring on the Dogs.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> 10-5 lol


Nice little edit there. Your stupidity was there for all to see still, though only momentarily. :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Nice little edit there. Your stupidity was there for all to see still, though only momentarily. :lol:


no just figured that "10-5" says it all, Dont need to talk about the other shit, Or would you like to talk about the leg twist and the drama performances by inglis? please do tell


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> no just figured that "10-5" says it all, Dont need to talk about the other shit, Or would you like to talk about the leg twist and the drama performances by inglis? please do tell


So you went through the bother of typing out your PMS attack of a post, submitting it, then come back with the CHB tampon because there was no need. Lol.


----------



## Kel

Not sure who I hate more ... Manly or houso abos


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> So you went through the bother of typing out your PMS attack of a post, submitting it, then come back with the CHB tampon because there was no need. Lol.


" would you like to talk about the leg twist and the drama performances by inglis? please do tell"


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> " would you like to talk about the leg twist and the drama performances by inglis? please do tell"


you embarrassingly edited that post, didn't you?

if I'd like to talk on something I will, but for now I'm just smiling at the thought of us being in good form and you carrying on like Mel Gibson towards his ex.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> you embarrassingly edited that post, didn't you?
> 
> if I'd like to talk on something I will, but for now I'm just smiling at the thought of us being in good form and you carrying on like Mel Gibson towards his ex.


as i said i edited it cos what i replaced it with is clear enough , i wouldnt wanna talk about it either if i knew my team were a bunch of mugs, grabbing guys by the balls, twisting there legs, and faking there way to a "victory"


----------



## Rooster4Life

i loved how inglis carried on like he was hit by george foreman, also love the delayed reaction too, that was incredible!!


----------



## St Pecktor

You finished squeegee'ing up the cascade of PMS you left about in your Engadine household yet?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Your coach should take a page from Trent Robinsons book, Roosters held a coaches forum the other night, In relation to the penalty issue one person asked why our players don't try and "earn" penalties (taking a dive, staying down after a tackle etc). His reply was that no players he coached would ever do that. He would rather miss some penalties and have players being fair and honest on the field - it is about respect.

Shows alot of character, Unlike the Ball grabbing leg twisting spineless pricks that wear the red and green xmas jerseys


----------



## St Pecktor

:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

http://www.nrl.com/portals/nrl/ooyala/mobiletpplayer.html?ooid=t4NGx2ZDoaePAQQVHv7MHkSZztPt82AT

Hissy fits like this (and rooster4life's) make wins like tonight's even more sweeter.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> http://www.nrl.com/portals/nrl/ooyala/mobiletpplayer.html?ooid=t4NGx2ZDoaePAQQVHv7MHkSZztPt82AT
> 
> Hissy fits like this (and rooster4life's) make wins like tonight's even more sweeter.


his an asshole but he is right in this case. good on him for telling it how it is,

St Pecker i know your a hardcore souths fan but regardless what team it was last night the refs were a JOKE and there is no denying you had alot of dodgy calls go your way, Matai did score imo and that would have changed the game, He has every right to be pissed off, his also right that his team got 2 square up penaltys in the end , otherwise it would have been 10 -3 , its very hard to beat a top 4 side with so much going against you.


----------



## stiflers mum

Leg twisting,ball squeezing pride of the league. For shame Souths for shame.:-(
Low acts I mean if it's Braith Anasta it's O.K though.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Leg twisting,ball squeezing pride of the league. For shame Souths for shame.:-(
> Low acts I mean if it's Braith Anasta it's O.K though.


and [email protected] got the penalty hahaha, some things never change.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> and [email protected] got the penalty hahaha, some things never change.


 What Russell wants Russell gets he has the refs in his pocket. He fixed the Tarver-Green fight too because Chocs his mate and Greens his enemy.










:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> What Russell wants Russell gets he has the refs in his pocket. He fixed the Tarver-Green fight too because Chocs his mate and Greens his enemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :deal


not 100% true haha he wanted to sell [email protected], but when no one wanted it he pretended like he had a change of heart and wont be going anywhere :ibutt


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> his an asshole but he is right in this case. good on him for telling it how it is,
> 
> St Pecker i know your a hardcore souths fan but regardless what team it was last night the refs were a JOKE and there is no denying you had alot of dodgy calls go your way, Matai did score imo and that would have changed the game, He has every right to be pissed off, his also right that his team got 2 square up penaltys in the end , otherwise it would have been 10 -3 , its very hard to beat a top 4 side with so much going against you.


Another edit, unfortunately I slept through that one.

I remember last time we played Manly. You were also PMS'ing afterwards claiming Inglis was spear tackling himself.:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Another edit, unfortunately I slept through that one.
> 
> I remember last time we played Manly. You were also PMS'ing afterwards claiming Inglis was spear tackling himself.:lol:


i made a spelling mistake, And as for inglis i still think he jumps up to help it look worse, i stand by that, his a fucking actor as we saw last night.


----------



## St Pecktor

:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> *Enjoy 2nd place.* :deal
> 
> With Melbourne soiling themselves recently, and these two teams being the next best, I cant see anything other than us walking this competition in 2nd gear.


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

:lol:


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:


Before you go laughing at anyone have a look at your avatar [email protected]


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> Before you go laughing at anyone have a look at your avatar [email protected]


You were wise to walk away from the avatar bet I offered you at the start of the season.


----------



## donkeyking

What bet was that? I do not remember and might still be interested.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> What bet was that? I do not remember and might still be interested.


I don't remember either. I just remember betting anyone who opposed the idea that souths would finish ahead of their team.
souths to go further in the finals than the storm. Sound fair enough? 3 months avatar bet, and no roostering out of it like your little chookie buddy did.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Leg twisting,ball squeezing pride of the league. For shame Souths for shame.:-(
> Low acts I mean if it's Braith Anasta it's O.K though.


the referee was spot on on both occasions in that clip.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> the referee was spot on on both occasions in that clip.


Another Edit for you

Your off your head :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol:


St Pecktor said:


> the referee was spot on on both occasions in that clip.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Another Edit for you
> 
> Your off your head :lol:


Grapple tackle, later caught by the video ref followed by retaliation which both players were punished for by the officials. You see it happen quite a lot. Very similar to the Lima supposed leg twist you were PMS'ing about big time earlier. Check mate fool. :cheers


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Grapple tackle, later caught by the video ref followed by retaliation which both players were punished for by the officials. You see it happen quite a lot. Very similar to the Lima supposed leg twist you were PMS'ing about big time earlier. Check mate fool. :cheers


what every helps you sleep at night Pecker


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> what every helps you sleep at night Pecker


With a sentence like that, its no wonder you fail miserably at being able to grasp the rules of league. You illiterate plum. Lol.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> With a sentence like that, its no wonder you fail miserably at being able to grasp the rules of league. You illiterate plum. Lol.


i would edit and fix it but then the edit police (Officer Pecker) would come and arrest me.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i would edit and fix it but then the edit police (Officer Pecker) would come and arrest me.


That's not such a bad idea.

The finals is panning out to be quite interesting. There'll be rare indifferent scenes at the conclusion of the souths/scum game when in all likelihood one team will be getting their photo shoot done with the Ron Coote cup, while the other will be at the other end of the stadium getting their photos lot with the minor premiership shield, both trophies will be far less than what both teams season goals are.

scum/souths will play either manly/Melbourne in week one. Both souths and the scum have beaten Manly twice each, but both have lost all games they've played against the Storm.

Playing them first will probably be both teams preference, as a week 3 game against them when its an elimination game would be best avoided. I think both souths and the scum would actually rather play each other in week 3 rather than playing the Storm then.

I honestly see the Storm as our only threat. We've played Manly at their best twice this season, and have won by decent margins on both occasions, while we've beaten the scum by a margin more than any other team has this season, plus we have the style to easily unsettle them from their natural game plan more than the other two top 4 sides.

the scum have been pretty ruthless this season and have produced some scary scores along the way. Their defensive line is superb against 80% of the teams and they're attack looks master class against teams who struggle at the ruck area, have a handful of players that are prone to out in arm grab attempt tackles, and some that often call off tackles, and the scum take advantage of these sort of teams in better fashion than any other team in the too 4.

Out of all the top 4 sides, the scum will have the most trouble against the other 3. They're the most prone of the 4 to be thrown off their game plan, and their form will stifle more when they realise they're in a game where their forwards aren't dominating, and their backs aren't getting the sniff they usually get. Should finish 1st, but have had the easiest draw of the top 4 ( have played parra twice, Melbourne only once, while the other three would have faced off against each other twice each. 
Theyve also had the wonderful fortune of facing most of their above average opposition when they've been grossly out of form on way down on troops (aged manly when they were down on form and missing key players, etc. another reason why I think they're in for a far harder time come finals where they'll go face a standard they've rarely seen this season. 
The scums finals series will probably be something like a 13+ point loss in week 1, a 50+ point win in week 2, followed and finalised by a 13+ loss I. Week 3. A solid season compared to previous years, but the fate of 2014 could very well rely on whether the NZRU still deem SBW eligible for World Cup selection despite not playing the mandatory required amount of seasons leading up to a World Cup.

I don't believe the dogs are a genuine chance. They've had a very disrupting season, haven't had the best luck with injuries, and just haven't hit that sort of form they produced last season. Also, the change to the obstruction rule has forced them to bin a lot of their attacking plays that worked so well for them last season.

kel (the miserable prick) was right, the warriors won't have any impact on the top comp, and will indeed miss the 8.This team is the epitome of inconsistent. To beat the scum comfortably, to beating Melbourne, manly, and giving us 2 tough games, to having 60 put on them by teams like Penrith, being belted by 30 by parramatta, etc.

sharks could be a smokey to make if to week 3 in the finals, but that's about it, and that's still a decent if. Knights have troubled a lot of good sides, and were a bit hard done by against Melbourne. They've fallen to Melbourne twice this season, both times by a couple of points each. Don't think they could trouble any of the other top 4 sides as much.

In 2014, Tigers will go well to finish better than Parramatta. Theybe a club in crisis, and I've for a feeling its gunna get darker for them, than lighter.


----------



## St Pecktor

Fuck. That was a pretty big ramble about a whole heap of fuck all. :lol:


----------



## Bundjalung

Sorry fellas, just want to deviate for a moment....
Just read the other forum about a pom telling us to learn how to fight.
Now I watched the Bledisloe cup on Sat night and I think it will be a while before the Wallabies beat the All Blacks, esp over there.

With the League World cup coming up, my only hopes lie with the Kangaroos belting the living shit outta every team they come up against. I want to be compassionate to PNG, Malta and Uzbekistan (prob not in there) but as 2013 not being very successful for us in the Ashes, Super rugby and Bledisloe cup, I really want the Kangaroos to dominate the World cup, esp over the Poms and the Kiwis.
Nothing better than beating a Pom or a Kiwi.
Thanks fellas


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Fuck. That was a pretty big ramble about a whole heap of fuck all. :lol:


It actually wasn't too bad take out the "scum" and I rather enjoyed it, I think your right about most of it but some parts I don't agree with, as for us I'm just happy to be in the top 4 after the last 2 years , but I give ourselves a better chance then you give us, other then that it was a good read , exciting times ahead


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fucking ridiculous reffing over the weekend - Matai scored a try & Cronk should have been binned. Looks like the NRL have decided it will be a Storm vs Bunnies or Roosters GF this year. I guess that's where the money is.

LOL at the expat/relocated Souffs housos up in Gosford - Blacktown by the Sea for sure :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Fucking ridiculous reffing over the weekend - Matai scored a try & Cronk should have been binned. Looks like the NRL have decided it will be a Storm vs Bunnies or Roosters GF this year. I guess that's where the money is.
> 
> LOL at the expat/relocated Souffs housos up in Gosford - Blacktown by the Sea for sure :lol:


Oh yes the nrl wants roosters in the gf for sure, that's why we are the most penalised team 10years straight with different players and coaches, not only that but we are also 10 years running as the team that receives the fewest penaltys. That's not suspicious at all >.>


----------



## Rooster4Life

So not only are we the most ill disciplined team in the comp but we make the other team more disciplined lol , if we come close to winning the GF I'll be shocked, we can beat lower teams with a 13 - 4 penalty count but against the top 4 teams it will be a big ask


----------



## Bundjalung

Tuff Gong said:


> Fucking ridiculous reffing over the weekend - Matai scored a try & Cronk should have been binned. Looks like the NRL have decided it will be a Storm vs Bunnies or Roosters GF this year. I guess that's where the money is.
> 
> LOL at the expat/relocated Souffs housos up in Gosford - Blacktown by the Sea for sure :lol:


How guilty did Cronk look after that incident? Love the Storm but should have got 10min easy.

You're right there, the Central coast is just another Westie suburb. You can take the Westie outta Mt Druitt but......


----------



## Kel

:-( at people who actually think the NRL is trying to advantage one side over another for the finals....... pathetic bogan talk


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> :-( at people who actually think the NRL is trying to advantage one side over another for the finals....... pathetic bogan talk


yeah cos NRL would never have corruption in it :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> yeah cos NRL would never have corruption in it :yep


last time there was corruption in the finals was when the scum got away with one of the most blatant infringements in sporting history. How the scum weren't penalised during THAT scrum in 2010 is insane.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> last time there was corruption in the finals was when the scum got away with one of the most blatant infringements in sporting history. How the scum weren't penalised during THAT scrum in 2010 is insane.


I can tell you why.

Cos the refs were too spineless to make a call on it, They saw the clock and chickened out and prob thought we would pass it around for a loss anyway so they let it go, Much like they didn't give us a penalty when JWH was hit high, How that isnt a penalty but Inglis getting tapped with a pinkie the other night was ill never know, But as i said, If they had given us the penalty we would have taken the 2 and won, But they were too spineless to do it. So all in all that wasnt corruption that was just spineless reffing.

If the refs wanted us to win (Due to corruption) they would have given us the 2 points before the scrum, But they didnt so you can rule corruption out.

Whoever doesn't think the refs plays favs is naive, Some of the calls the last 4-5 years have been just terrible, Stuff that ANYONE can see, Yet they don't. I expect us to get canned again tonight by the refs, cant wait lol, Anyway im off to Allianz, Peace!


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol: kel's a bored miserable cunt, look at him trolling now - fucking loser :-(


----------



## Kel

You swear a lot big boy.... why such the agro cuz?

Go and have a cry with your little mate Geoff Toovey :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

ur hur hur...don't stop the boats, stop the poms ur hur hur...ummm....chocko? Dapto? geez I'm a funny cunt ur hur hur...

Blow it out your arse mate, look at you trying to act high and mighty when your best work is some lame racist jibes :lol:


----------



## Kel

You seem to take a lot of notice of my posts :hey

You think I have some good material Bro?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Something doesn't have to be outstanding for me to notice it, however my reaction gives insight to the effect it has on me.

Your material sucks, otherwise I would have given you a pat on the head for being a funny fellow every time you post it desperately seeking laughter from others :lol:


----------



## Kel

I'll steal some material from your little mate - haven't the girls in the office been giving you enough attention today? Perhaps you need another haircut? Now run along and beat it champ!


----------



## Rooster4Life

Fucking freezing at Allianz tonight.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Ooh, Miserable Kel throws a low blow - you've got me on the ropes now, slugger :lol:

Actually, I've been working my magic on the girls in the typing pool lately - they love my style because I never go out of fashion :yep

You really are a lame cunt mate, stick to your racist jokes mate, that's the best you've got.

Keep on trollin' :thumbsup


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> I don't remember either. I just remember betting anyone who opposed the idea that souths would finish ahead of their team.
> souths to go further in the finals than the storm. Sound fair enough? 3 months avatar bet, and no roostering out of it like your little chookie buddy did.


You got a deal. If Souths do not go further in the finals than Storm you owe me 3 months.


----------



## donkeyking

And to those who are complaining about the non- sin binning of Cronk, watch more league. Referees are just being consistent exhibit A: The tackle on O'Neil without the ball, and the chance on O'Neil scoring was higher than yesterday's game. He was in the clear with no one to beat. Catch the ball and it was a try.


----------



## donkeyking

Exhibit B. Jamie Aniscough NOT sin binned 1999 grand final.


----------



## Tuff Gong

donkeyking said:


> Exhibit B. Jamie Aniscough NOT sin binned 1999 grand final.


A penalty try was awarded in that instance.


----------



## Bundjalung

donkeyking said:


> Exhibit B. Jamie Aniscough NOT sin binned 1999 grand final.


Come on mate, they didn't want him walking to the old rissole and pumping his money through the pokies...that's why they kept him on the field.
Haven't you heard that one?
You cannot tell me the NRL are not trying to help these players with their gambling habits.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Man we didn't show up in that first half, felt like we just wanted to score every play and go home, half time Trent got into them for it and we came back and were much more direct and clinical in the second half.

We need to show up in the 1st Half against cronulla next week they will bounce back from that poor display last week.

Just looked at the table , wow we have a huge for and against compared to everyone else


----------



## Kel

Bundjalung said:


> Come on mate, they didn't want him walking to the old rissole and pumping his money through the pokies...that's why they kept him on the field.
> Haven't you heard that one?
> You cannot tell me the NRL are not trying to help these players with their gambling habits.


So how do you stop someone over the age of 18yrs having a gamble than mate? Last time I checked it was legal to do so. I believe the NRL put lots of time and resources into educating about gambling, drinking and players behavior towards women, but at the end of the day it's the individual that is ultimately responsible


----------



## Bundjalung

Kel said:


> So how do you stop someone over the age of 18yrs having a gamble than mate? Last time I checked it was legal to do so. I believe the NRL put lots of time and resources into educating about gambling, drinking and players behavior towards women, but at the end of the day it's the individual that is ultimately responsible


Sorry mate, no offence as was only taking the piss...

When the players worked part time to supplement their footy career, I suppose there was less 'idle' time for athletes to fill in between their training. Totally agree with you as they should be responsible adults and the NRL does provide plenty of preventative education so they shouldn't have to support athletes attending rehab centres. 
Totally support the clubs whom encourage education and job training for the players. See it down here with the Storm with the Under 20 players...great to see.
With the recent trangressions regarding high profile players with gambling, alcohol use before training etc., it would be interesting to see what these players do in their spare time.


----------



## OZ Puncher

[email protected]

It's kinda heartbreaking. So happy that Broncos are a good chance to miss the 8, couldn't have happened to a better team. Also Knights, what a bunch of shirt lifters.


----------



## stiflers mum

Dragons to finish 2nd last.:happy Thank you eels.


----------



## Aroused Koala

stiflers mum said:


> Dragons to finish 2nd last.:happy Thank you eels.


.....so how'd it feel watching an 18 y/o kid tear up your beloved dragons?

:smile:yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Aroused Koala said:


> .....so how'd it feel watching an 18 y/o kid tear up your beloved dragons?
> 
> :smile:yep


 Luke Brooks looks like a future star. The Budgewoi Budgerigars could tear up my beloved Dragons at the moment.:-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

Worried about tonight, Cronulla are very good at ambushing teams at home, If we start slow like we have the last 2 weeks we could take the loss. DANGER GAME


----------



## Aroused Koala

Rooster4Life said:


> Worried about tonight, Cronulla are very good at ambushing teams at home, If we start slow like we have the last 2 weeks we could take the loss. DANGER GAME


My thoughts exactly. Even tempted to put some money on it with Cronulla at $3.00...


----------



## Rooster4Life

Aroused Koala said:


> My thoughts exactly. Even tempted to put some money on it with Cronulla at $3.00...


yeah its a good bet if i wasnt a Roosters fan id put some on it


----------



## Rooster4Life

LoL knew it, But another poor reffing display, no shock though. Its ok i think its the wake up call we needed and we will benefit from it


----------



## OZ Puncher

The refs had something to do with the 26-0 anal fisting?


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> The refs had something to do with the 26-0 anal fisting?


First try was called "No try" by the ref on field, it seemed a shark knocked it on before gallen grounded it, Even the player himself got up shaking his head and looking guilty, Yet the video ref was 100% sure he didnt, Over ruling the no try

The second try was on the back of a penalty for a "Strip" when a replay showed it was a clear knock on and should have been a roosters feed 20m out

a try was dis allowed from us when it was given a TRY, due to a shark player purposly running into a man in broken play AFTER a shark knockon, If its a no try it should have been a roosters feed due to the knockon happening BEFORE the obstuction, Yet it was a penalty for Tupou not vanishing in thin air, if the try was given it would have made the score 22 - 26 with 10 to go, But instead the refs penalize them up the field and got them 6 points in goals.

We were beyond shit in the first half, and we deserve to lose for that in my eyes, But at the same time the refs are a farkin disgrace.

22 - 6 in the second half tho in our favor, We were asleep in the first half, and we needed that wake up call cos its been happening the last 3 weeks.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Double post


----------



## Bendy

So its pretty likely that the MP will be decided at the Rabbitohs/Roosters game. Looking forward to getting into the GF


----------



## OZ Puncher

Rooster4Life said:


> First try was called "No try" by the ref on field, it seemed a shark knocked it on before gallen grounded it, Even the player himself got up shaking his head and looking guilty, Yet the video ref was 100% sure he didnt, Over ruling the no try
> 
> The second try was on the back of a penalty for a "Strip" when a replay showed it was a clear knock on and should have been a roosters feed 20m out
> 
> a try was dis allowed from us when it was given a TRY, due to a shark player purposly running into a man in broken play AFTER a shark knockon, If its a no try it should have been a roosters feed due to the knockon happening BEFORE the obstuction, Yet it was a penalty for Tupou not vanishing in thin air, if the try was given it would have made the score 22 - 26 with 10 to go, But instead the refs penalize them up the field and got them 6 points in goals.
> 
> We were beyond shit in the first half, and we deserve to lose for that in my eyes, But at the same time the refs are a farkin disgrace.
> 
> 22 - 6 in the second half tho in our favor, We were asleep in the first half, and we needed that wake up call cos its been happening the last 3 weeks.


Very true.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bendigo Thompson said:


> So its pretty likely that the MP will be decided at the Rabbitohs/Roosters game. Looking forward to getting into the GF


lol we all knew that was going to happen, NRL get there HUGE event now in round 26


----------



## Bendy

Rooster4Life said:


> lol we all knew that was going to happen, NRL get there HUGE event now in round 26


So it was a conspiracy?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bendigo Thompson said:


> So it was a conspiracy?


where in that post did i say that? :huh


----------



## Bendy

Rooster4Life said:


> where in that post did i say that? :huh


Sorry just sounded like thats what you were implying. Roosters lose to a team they were expected to beat and now it will probably come down to the last round and that was what we all "knew would happen".


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Sorry just sounded like thats what you were implying. Roosters lose to a team they were expected to beat and now it will probably come down to the last round and that was what we all "knew would happen".


Read a few posts back, I had a very good feeling we would lose tonight


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> The refs had something to do with the 26-0 anal fisting?


haha


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> haha


im more worried about who wins the comp, Let Sharkies have a win, God knows they need it


----------



## Bendy

Rooster4Life said:


> Read a few posts back, I had a very good feeling we would lose tonight


I know you did. In fact you predicting it last week encouraged me to choose the sharks in my tipping league.

You also posted the betting line which is a good indication of the general opinion of which team will win.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I know you did. In fact you predicting it last week encouraged me to choose the sharks in my tipping league.
> 
> You also posted the betting line which is a good indication of the general opinion of which team will win.


.........


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> First try was called "No try" by the ref on field, it seemed a shark knocked it on before gallen grounded it, Even the player himself got up shaking his head and looking guilty, Yet the video ref was 100% sure he didnt, Over ruling the no try
> 
> The second try was on the back of a penalty for a "Strip" when a replay showed it was a clear knock on and should have been a roosters feed 20m out
> 
> a try was dis allowed from us when it was given a TRY, due to a shark player purposly running into a man in broken play AFTER a shark knockon, If its a no try it should have been a roosters feed due to the knockon happening BEFORE the obstuction, Yet it was a penalty for Tupou not vanishing in thin air, if the try was given it would have made the score 22 - 26 with 10 to go, But instead the refs penalize them up the field and got them 6 points in goals.
> 
> We were beyond shit in the first half, and we deserve to lose for that in my eyes, But at the same time the refs are a farkin disgrace.
> 
> 22 - 6 in the second half tho in our favor, We were asleep in the first half, and we needed that wake up call cos its been happening the last 3 weeks.


Lol. You classless muppet. So according to you the score line should have been something like 40-6 to the scum? Lol. You've proven once again that you know fuck all about rugby league. 

Sharks came out strong and their pack gave it to you. The scum couldn't handle it and their ill discipline kicked in. Mitchell Pearce's PMS attack made Geoff Toovey's look normal.
Yep, it was all a big conspiracy (you dumb tard lol). All the trys, and no try decisions looked pretty spot on.

It's always a great weekend when souths win, and the scum lose, and seeing you carry on like a 6 year old girl with a skinned knee just puts the icing on the cake.

[email protected] the scum.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Lol. You classless muppet. So according to you the score line should have been something like 40-6 to the scum? Lol. You've proven once again that you know fuck all about rugby league.
> 
> Sharks came out strong and their pack gave it to you. The scum couldn't handle it and their ill discipline kicked in. Mitchell Pearce's PMS attack made Geoff Toovey's look normal.
> Yep, it was all a big conspiracy (you dumb tard lol). All the trys, and no try decisions looked pretty spot on.
> 
> It's always a great weekend when souths win, and the scum lose, and seeing you carry on like a 6 year old girl with a skinned knee just puts the icing on the cake.
> 
> [email protected] the scum.


What ever you say St Pecker all my points are valid, Your a souffs fan so your opinion means as much to me as the the shit my dog did today


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> What ever you say St Pecker all my points are valid, Your a souffs fan so your opinion means as much to me as the the shit my dog did today


You're all over the place and you have NFI about it. Lol.
on one hand you're saying you predicted you'll lose, now you're claiming the result was predetermined. You're lost in your own stupidity.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Sorry just sounded like thats what you were implying. Roosters lose to a team they were expected to beat and now it will probably come down to the last round and that was what we all "knew would happen".


You were spot on the first time. Our chookie buddy has been saying that all season. According to him, the last time the roosters lost due to being "out played" and not shafted by the officials was back in 1992.


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> You're all over the place and you have NFI about it. Lol.
> on one hand you're saying you predicted you'll lose, now you're claiming the result was predetermined. You're lost in your own stupidity.


So you still up for that 3 month avatar bet? Souths will not go deeper into the finals than the storm.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> So you still up for that 3 month avatar bet? Souths will not go deeper into the finals than the storm.


deal.
but for now, I'm going to get back to LOL'ing at the roosters.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Looking forward to souffs & the chooks smashing 7 shades of shit out of each other in the last round for the chocolates :yep

Hopefully they'll suffer horrific injuries & choke in the finals :lol:


----------



## Teke

Storm won't do shit buddy. 

Give me an avatar for the next 4 months as I still owe u a few months


----------



## Tuff Gong

Go MANLY!!!! :yep


----------



## Teke

1) who said fuck are you, and

2) yeah boi !!! Manly all day !!!


----------



## donkeyking

Today, 03:11 PM
Thread: The NRL Thread
by Teke Replies
695
Views
7,214
Storm won't do shit buddy. Give me an avatar...
Storm won't do shit buddy. 

04-08-13, 08:44 AM
Thread: The NRL Thread
by Teke Replies
695
Views
7,214
Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me. Manly on...
Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me. 


14-07-13, 01:15 AM
Thread: The NRL Thread
by Teke Replies
695
Views
7,214
Storm won't do shit. I'm out, laters
Storm won't do shit. 

I'm out, laters


----------



## Rooster4Life

donkeyking said:


> Today, 03:11 PM
> Thread: The NRL Thread
> by Teke Replies
> 695
> Views
> 7,214
> Storm won't do shit buddy. Give me an avatar...
> Storm won't do shit buddy.
> 
> 04-08-13, 08:44 AM
> Thread: The NRL Thread
> by Teke Replies
> 695
> Views
> 7,214
> Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me. Manly on...
> Looks like a Storm v Manly GF to me.
> 
> 14-07-13, 01:15 AM
> Thread: The NRL Thread
> by Teke Replies
> 695
> Views
> 7,214
> Storm won't do shit. I'm out, laters
> Storm won't do shit.
> 
> I'm out, laters


:yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Looking forward to souffs & the chooks smashing 7 shades of shit out of each other in the last round for the chocolates :yep
> 
> Hopefully they'll suffer horrific injuries & choke in the finals :lol:


The scum proved last night that they can't handle a premium in form forward pack coming at them. We'll have an easier time with them than we did against Manly and the Dogs (which were tough games). Their ill discipline will make it easier for us, and you'll see a similar score to what happened last time we played them.

manly/storm this week. I'm gunna have a bet on a Manly/Storm halftime/full time double. Manly seem to produce their best form in the first half. I reckon it'll be worth a small flutter.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> The scum proved last night that they can't handle a premium in form forward pack coming at them. We'll have an easier time with them than we did against Manly and the Dogs (which were tough games). Their ill discipline will make it easier for us, and you'll see a similar score to what happened last time we played them.
> 
> manly/storm this week. I'm gunna have a bet on a Manly/Storm halftime/full time double. Manly seem to produce their best form in the first half. I reckon it'll be worth a small flutter.


mhmmm, most ill disciplined team ten years running, Different coaches and players, Love it


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> mhmmm, most ill disciplined team ten years running, Different coaches and players, Love it


Conspiracy perhaps? Hmm.


----------



## joogaray

..is Blake Ferguson just a prize knob?..just bush the kunt! :rolleyes


----------



## Stiffjab

joogaray said:


> ..is Blake Ferguson just a prize knob?..just bush the kunt! :rolleyes


I heard from a mate who works the door at a popular night spot in ACT that he is out every weekend and always leaves with a girl, be it a stunner or a fat pig :lol:


----------



## joogaray

Stiffjab said:


> I heard from a mate who works the door at a popular night spot in ACT that he is out every weekend and always leaves with a girl, be it a stunner or a fat pig :lol:


..quanity over quality..hard to argue with that..


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..quanity over quality..hard to argue with that..


Yup. That's my moto as well.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> Yup. That's my moto as well.


..the ol'.."it's too late to get picky now"..:conf


----------



## stiflers mum

joogaray said:


> ..is Blake Ferguson just a prize knob?..just bush the kunt! :rolleyes


 Might be on the Mundine-Mosley U/C if Mundine-Mosley happens.

http://www.watoday.com.au/breaking-...wol-considers-boxing-move-20130830-2svs5.html

:roflatsch


----------



## Aroused Koala

Tigers by 13+ :suicide


----------



## OZ Puncher

Wonder if Sandor Earl will be dropping any other players in it?


----------



## Aroused Koala

Wow. 8-3 penalty count? Talk about being gifted the game.....


----------



## St Pecktor

32 unanswered points after a sloppy start. Top 2 finish secured. My nights complete.


----------



## Rooster4Life

GIFSoup


----------



## Rooster4Life

Aroused Koala said:


> Wow. 8-3 penalty count? Talk about being gifted the game.....


they needed it, They were up against a tough team


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> they needed it, They were up against a tough team


yep. The Tigers came out and played great footy. Their attack was great and they were able to pin us down in tackles a lot and not overstep the mark. There's talent there for the future, they could do some damage next year if they can build on this form.

i thought we handled the early setback very well. We stayed composed, and eventually the points came. Good game of footy.


----------



## Stiffjab

Aroused Koala said:


> Wow. 8-3 penalty count? Talk about being gifted the game.....


I swear the refs were just giving out penalties to the rabbits everytime they needed help getting into the tigers 50.

I'm not even a tigers fan but I felt the refs gave the rabbits every chance to win in last nights game....

The NRL is a bit of joke among the Aussie footy codes this year.


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> I swear the refs were just giving out penalties to the rabbits everytime they needed help getting into the tigers 50.
> 
> I'm not even a tigers fan but I felt the refs gave the rabbits every chance to win in last nights game....
> 
> The NRL is a bit of joke among the Aussie footy codes this year.


disagree. The Tigers were guilty of keeping players down throughout the whole night, and in the end they pushed their luck. The burgess sin bin was very harsh, and in those ten minutes they scored all their points.


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> disagree. The Tigers were guilty of keeping players down throughout the whole night, and in the end they pushed their luck. The burgess sin bin was very harsh, and in those ten minutes they scored all their points.


Your a rabbitohs fan though, aren't you?

I didn't see a problem with the sin bin. Not only did he hold the player down to ruin any chance of a quick play the ball he also stripped it away well after the tackle was complete and refused to hand over the ball for a quick tap. Blatant professional foul.


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> Your a rabbitohs fan though, aren't you?
> 
> I didn't see a problem with the sin bin. Not only did he hold the player down to ruin any chance of a quick play the ball he also stripped it away well after the tackle was complete and refused to hand over the ball for a quick tap. Blatant professional foul.


He didn't hold him down. The strip was almost in the same motion as the tackle and occurred not long after Sams first point of contact. Penalty, for sure, but we've seen far worse slowing down the play offences this season and none of them have been binned, or not much anyway. Cronk's professional foul against the knights a couple of weeks back was twice as blatant as same.


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> He didn't hold him down. The strip was almost in the same motion as the tackle and occurred not long after Sams first point of contact. Penalty, for sure, but we've seen far worse slowing down the play offences this season and none of them have been binned, or not much anyway. Cronk's professional foul against the knights a couple of weeks back was twice as blatant as same.


You failed to respond to my point that Sam wouldn't hand over the ball to allow the tigers a quick tap, that seemed to be the final straw. The ref didn't seem he was going to sin bin Sam untill he threw the ball away. I just rewatched the tackle and he didn't hold the bloke down but it was a blatant stip with 2 people in the tackle. It was a professional foul, no doubt about it. I agree Cronks was worse but it seems this year there is no consistency with the refs.

Watching the raiders fall apart ATM, feeling bad for Reese Robinson having to mark manu vatuvai at fullback. There would have to be 40kgs difference between the 2 :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> You failed to respond to my point that Sam wouldn't hand over the ball to allow the tigers a quick tap, that seemed to be the final straw. The ref didn't seem he was going to sin bin Sam untill he threw the ball away. I just rewatched the tackle and he didn't hold the bloke down but it was a blatant stip with 2 people in the tackle. It was a professional foul, no doubt about it. I agree Cronks was worse but it seems this year there is no consistency with the refs.
> 
> Watching the raiders fall apart ATM, feeling bad for Reese Robinson having to mark manu vatuvai at fullback. There would have to be 40kgs difference between the 2 :lol:


That's fair enough mate. If there's consistency all round then I'm happy for offences like that to warrant binning.

Didnt even know the footy was on now. What's the score?


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> That's fair enough mate. If there's consistency all round then I'm happy for offences like that to warrant binning.
> 
> Didnt even know the footy was on now. What's the score?


50 - 16 warriors :-(

Raiders 1st grade may as well pack up this season and let the Toyota cup team have a dig


----------



## Rooster4Life

I must say those Burgess bros are fucking slow getting out of the ruck, they could have been pinned almost every time, But never did, They just lay around like fucking beached whales...

Oh and there experts at cannon balling into the legs of attacking players... Before you defend it St Pecker think about if JWH did it to the back of Inglis's leg next week. Its dirty...no suprise tho with the ball grabbing, headbutting,leg twisting, diving joke that is [email protected]


----------



## St Pecktor

It's all part of the nrl conspiracy :lol:


----------



## Teke

donkeyking said:


> So you still up for that 3 month avatar bet? Souths will not go deeper into the finals than the storm.


Looooolz Storm


----------



## Tuff Gong

Went to the game tonight, Manly smashed 'em & that was without Watmough & Taufua.

Storm looked despondent.


----------



## stiflers mum

Except for Storms late try that was a perfect 1st half from Manly. Big chance to win the GF if they continue that form.


----------



## joogaray

..bring back differing stints in the bin..5 mins and 10 mins..depending on the severity of the offence..


----------



## stiflers mum

The Burgess brothers mum.:hey


----------



## joogaray

stiflers mum said:


> The Burgess brothers mum.:hey


..fucken oath I'd give her one for sure..:good


----------



## Teke

Lol Scum. They don't like forward packs standing up to them. Rabbits will decimate them next week


----------



## Teke

The bullies just got owned, they have been exposed and they won't win another game this yr.


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> Lol Scum. They don't like forward packs standing up to them. Rabbits will decimate them next week


Pretenders. Have been dealt a dream draw and have had the fortune of facing most of the top teams while they've been depleted. Whoever plays them in week 1 will have a cruisy passage to week 3.


----------



## Teke

Some will tell u it's a loss they needed...


Dont listen to such idiots


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> Some will tell u it's a loss they needed...
> 
> Dont listen to such idiots


They apparently "learnt" a lot after last week. Imagine the wisdom they'll take into next weeks game, and in 2014 for that matter.


----------



## stiflers mum

Good win for the Titans. But it was a loss the Roosters needed.


----------



## joogaray

stiflers mum said:


> Good win for the Titans. But it was a loss the Roosters needed.


..good game and good point..:good


----------



## Rooster4Life

We were shit, End of story. We have 2 weeks to get some form back


----------



## Stiffjab

This year is ending with some big upsets. 

Both the titans and the cowboys might be suprise packets in the finals


----------



## Tuff Gong

LOL @ $BW trying to bully Rick James *BITCH *:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Well, I believe in innocent until proven guilty but there's a lot of shit starting to stick to Ben Barba these days...

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ty-unit-probe-barba-claim-20130901-2synw.html


----------



## OZ Puncher

Genuinely believe Roosters and Sharks will be a non event in the finals.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Tuff Gong said:


> Well, I believe in innocent until proven guilty but there's a lot of shit starting to stick to Ben Barba these days...
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ty-unit-probe-barba-claim-20130901-2synw.html


The guy is a cunt and that's putting it mildly. I am 99% sure the rumors about him are true as what I'm hearing from my mate whose uncle is a personal friend of Todd Greenberg . That includes the following:

- sleeping with Kasiano's missus
- hitting that woman
- possibly hit the mother of his children (a rumor that the club is trying to hush up bigtime)
- alcohol and gambling problems
- despised by his teammates (including Ennis of all people) for being an egotistical merken

Bulldogs are better off without him.


----------



## OZ Puncher

What is wrong with our sportsmen? The World is their oyster and they can't handle anything like Adults.


----------



## joogaray

Aroused Koala said:


> The guy is a cunt and that's putting it mildly. I am 99% sure the rumors about him are true as what I'm hearing from my mate whose uncle is a personal friend of Todd Greenberg . That includes the following:
> 
> - sleeping with Kasiano's missus
> - hitting that woman
> - possibly hit the mother of his children (a rumor that the club is trying to hush up bigtime)
> - alcohol and gambling problems
> - despised by his teammates (including Ennis of all people) for being an egotistical merken
> 
> Bulldogs are better off without him.


..i'm not one to bag my own team but too bring this kunt in at the expense of Josh Hoffman..fucken dumb..:huh


----------



## Tuff Gong

Aroused Koala said:


> The guy is a cunt and that's putting it mildly. I am 99% sure the rumors about him are true as what I'm hearing from my mate whose uncle is a personal friend of Todd Greenberg . That includes the following:
> 
> - sleeping with Kasiano's missus
> - hitting that woman
> - possibly hit the mother of his children (a rumor that the club is trying to hush up bigtime)
> - alcohol and gambling problems
> - despised by his teammates (including Ennis of all people) for being an egotistical merken
> 
> Bulldogs are better off without him.


When I first heard the rumour that he shagged a teammate's missus, the 2 names mentioned were Kassiano and Pritchard.

You'd have to have balls of steel to even THINK about putting the word on either of those 2 bloke's wimmen :lol:

I'm surprised the little cunt hasn't woken up dead yet if it's true :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..i'm not one to bag my own team but too bring this kunt in at the expense of Josh Hoffman..fucken dumb..:huh


I'm actually interested in seeing how Barba goes at the Bronx...if he is the egomaniac word has him being, I can't see him going on with the job and he could possibly drop off the radar and eventually fall by the wayside.

His older brother was apparently a potential star but let the grog get the better of him:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...ust-bens-brother/story-e6frfgbo-1226479167382


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> What is wrong with our sportsmen? The World is their oyster and they can't handle anything like Adults.


It's because the various clubs get hold of these blokes when they're still in high school and they never have to do a hard day's work like everyone else.

They honestly don't understand the true value of anything nor do they know how to respect others who have to work hard.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Tuff Gong said:


> It's because the various clubs get hold of these blokes when they're still in high school and they never have to do a hard day's work like everyone else.
> 
> They honestly don't understand the true value of anything nor do they know how to respect others who have to work hard.


Very true, and the NRL makes this OK by not dealing out harsh consequences of lifetime bans or lengthy bans at the least, as well as fines.


----------



## Stiffjab

Aroused Koala said:


> The guy is a cunt and that's putting it mildly. I am 99% sure the rumors about him are true as what I'm hearing from my mate whose uncle is a personal friend of Todd Greenberg . That includes the following:
> 
> - sleeping with Kasiano's missus
> - hitting that woman
> - possibly hit the mother of his children (a rumor that the club is trying to hush up bigtime)
> - alcohol and gambling problems
> - despised by his teammates (including Ennis of all people) for being an egotistical merken
> 
> Bulldogs are better off without him.


I heard a rumor a few years back that Jonathan thurston was banging Mitchell Sargents wife when they were team mates at the cowboys and Mitchell refused to play with him or even look at the cunt after he found out.

He then was released from his contract for supposed coke use and instantly signed by the knights with little or no suspension from the NRL.

You might be able to shed some light @Aroused Koala?

I also heard from a good mate josh Dugan KOd a girl at a Canberra night club just before his sacking and the raiders went all out to cover it up.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Stiffjab said:


> I heard a rumor a few years back that Jonathan thurston was banging Mitchell Sargents wife when they were team mates at the cowboys and Mitchell refused to play with him or even look at the cunt after he found out.
> 
> He then was released from his contract for supposed coke use and instantly signed by the knights with little or no suspension from the NRL.
> 
> You might be able to shed some light @Aroused Koala?
> 
> I also heard from a good mate josh Dugan KOd a girl at a Canberra night club just before his sacking and the raiders went all out to cover it up.


I dunno about Dugan, Canberra have always been very harsh on indiscretions concerning their players.


----------



## Aroused Koala

Stiffjab said:


> I heard a rumor a few years back that Jonathan thurston was banging Mitchell Sargents wife when they were team mates at the cowboys and Mitchell refused to play with him or even look at the cunt after he found out.
> 
> He then was released from his contract for supposed coke use and instantly signed by the knights with little or no suspension from the NRL.
> 
> You might be able to shed some light @Aroused Koala?
> 
> I also heard from a good mate josh Dugan KOd a girl at a Canberra night club just before his sacking and the raiders went all out to cover it up.


You know as much I do on that Thurston one. Probably is true considering the events that followed which you mentioned.

Dugan one is not true from what I've heard considering the Raiders hand out harsh punishments plus it's hard to imagine a woman not filing charges against a high profile NRL player (except for Barba's missus).

Another interesting one is the Benji Marshall- Liam Fulton's wife rumor. I've heard a lot of mixed words about that one but considering they are still playing together and look like BFF off the field, it's unlikely.


----------



## St Pecktor

[email protected] merge :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> [email protected] merge :lol:


 It was the loss we had to have before the finals......errrr sorry mad monday piss up.


----------



## joogaray

Tuff Gong said:


> I'm actually interested in seeing how Barba goes at the Bronx...if he is the egomaniac word has him being, I can't see him going on with the job and he could possibly drop off the radar and eventually fall by the wayside.
> 
> His older brother was apparently a potential star but let the grog get the better of him:
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...ust-bens-brother/story-e6frfgbo-1226479167382


..I know he was a opportunistic pick up but I reckon money would be better spent on a half/five eight..but it's done now so hopefully he can make us eat our words..:good


----------



## tezel8764

Tuff Gong said:


> It's because the various clubs get hold of these blokes when they're still in high school and they never have to do a hard day's work like everyone else.
> 
> They honestly don't understand the true value of anything nor do they know how to respect others who have to work hard.


It's not only that, it's the fact that they do not get punished properly for mistakes as you would in the real world. Lok how when someone fucks up ala Dugan you just sign a release and move to another club and if it happens again you move to another club and so on. Add the fact everyone worships them as stars, there's too much freedom.Society needs to stop putting sporting people on pedastools, there not perfect they're just good at what they do. It's not only in Footy but every other sport.

On the Barba issue, if you were getting paid 600K a year I think you be surprised on how much shit you would take to work with your peers. :conf


----------



## St Pecktor

Souths to complete the trifecta over the scum tomorrow night.
31-18. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Souths to complete the trifecta over the scum tomorrow night.
> 31-18. :deal


going to be tough for us, out of form and missing some key players, but i still think we can win, Just need to be at our best. you got us at a good time. but gonna be a good game, have fun mate


----------



## OZ Puncher

tezel8764 said:


> It's not only that, it's the fact that they do not get punished properly for mistakes as you would in the real world. Lok how when someone fucks up ala Dugan you just sign a release and move to another club and if it happens again you move to another club and so on. Add the fact everyone worships them as stars, there's too much freedom.Society needs to stop putting sporting people on pedastools, there not perfect they're just good at what they do. It's not only in Footy but every other sport.
> 
> On the Barba issue, if you were getting paid 600K a year I think you be surprised on how much shit you would take to work with your peers. :conf


For 600 K, I'd let my peers shit on me, literally.


----------



## Bugger

Good game so far. Bit messy but fairly even at this stage. I think Souths will edge it. The Squirrel bros seem quite a decent unit.


----------



## Stiffjab

Bugger said:


> Good game so far. Bit messy but fairly even at this stage. I think Souths will edge it. The Squirrel bros seem quite a decent unit.


:rofl squirrel bros

Did you notice win have a camera on The squirrel milf? She isn't too bad for a bird who birthed 4 giants. I'd imagine her snatch would resemble Steven Tyler's lips :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Pretenders huh?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Stiffjab said:


> :rofl squirrel bros
> 
> Did you notice win have a camera on The squirrel milf? She isn't too bad for a bird who birthed 4 giants. I'd imagine her snatch would resemble Steven Tyler's lips :lol:


:rofl


----------



## Stiffjab

Does anyone else want to bitch slap James Maloney every time you see him play? 

Great game by roosters. After this win they should be considered favorites in the finals.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Maybe 11 - 5 penalty count wasn't enough for [email protected] , oh well we are very lucky we are good pretenders ...


2013 minor premiers baby!!!!!

Oh and did I say [email protected]?


----------



## St Pecktor

It was the loss we needed to have 
On tonights form, both teams will lose next week.


----------



## Stiffjab

Wayrea-Hargreaves might have a case to answer come Tuesday night @Rooster4Life?

He is a bad man. I reckon he'd go hard in boxing or MMA


----------



## Rooster4Life

JWH won't get shit for that


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It was the loss we needed to have
> On tonights form, both teams will lose next week.


How did it feel being bent over by pretenders? How did your forwards giving it to our forwards work out for you? JWH and SBW made your burgess boys look like cream puffs


----------



## Rooster4Life

Poor Russellmus Maximus, thought he would finally get the minor premiership after 24 years of fails


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> Wayrea-Hargreaves might have a case to answer come Tuesday night @*Rooster*s4Life?
> 
> He is a bad man. I reckon he'd go hard in boxing or MMA


was a grub act, but he'll probably get off.

Anyway, Manly or Melbourne next week. I'd probably rather play Melbourne actually. Guess it comes down to whoever has the best win this weekend. There's only a few points separating them on for and against.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:


lol

Corder Out
RTS Out
O'Donnell Out
Aubo Out

Against a pretty much full strength vermin side

11 - 5 Penalty Count Against Us

and the first 20min of the second half we dropped the ball constently and gave Souths so much time to hit our line.

But we still dominate this joke of a club, apparently we are pretenders and there the real deal lmao, Forever in your shadow huh? Bitches the sun rises in the east, Your forever in our shadow!


----------



## Kel

Well Done Easts had a tidy little win at 1-12 margin ...... was a bit nervous when that field goal hit the post


----------



## Rooster4Life

Burgess is a fucking grub















and you have the nerve to say JWH did a grub act? gimme a fucking break, Oh and did anyone notice this burgess grub kick JWH when he was down? along with a push in the head? no doubt he wouldnt have the balls to do it face to face 1 on 1


----------



## Stiffjab

Maloney is hardly a saint though mate :lol: 

But that might explain why James pushed burgess down after he scored that second half try?


----------



## stiflers mum

Pffft both teams will go nowhere. Sharks to win their first premiership.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> Maloney is hardly a saint though mate :lol:
> 
> But that might explain why James pushed burgess down after he scored that second half try?


Mate dont compare the 2 time boot burglar to the Eye Gouger , Ball Grabber, Head Slammer, Cannonballer, kick you when your down grub that is Sam "My mums a bimbo" Burgess.


----------



## stiflers mum

:cheers Sharkies 46th time lucky.:deal


----------



## Stiffjab

Rooster4Life said:


> Mate dont compare the 2 time boot burglar to the Eye Gouger , Ball Grabber, Head Slammer, Cannonballer, kick you when your down grub that is Sam "My mums a bimbo" Burgess.


Fair call :good


----------



## St Pecktor

I honestly reckon that McGuire needs to drop Sam. He bombed a certain try last night when he elected to try and bulldoze through an opponent and not pass to an unmarked Walker last night. He just can't control his aggression and it has costed us dearly over the years. We went great against Manly without him so its not like he's imperative to the team.

We could have won last night if Sam didn't blow that try, and walker didn't blow his, but a win would have only blanketed the issues that we have.
Still think both teams will get eaten alive by Manly and Melbourne next week, unless there's a vast improvement from both.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Well Done Easts had a tidy little win at 1-12 margin ...... was a bit nervous when that field goal hit the post


unless you post about it before the game, it didn't happen


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> I honestly reckon that McGuire needs to drop Sam. He bombed a certain try last night when he elected to try and bulldoze through an opponent and not pass to an unmarked Walker last night. He just can't control his aggression and it has costed us dearly over the years. We went great against Manly without him so its not like he's imperative to the team.
> 
> We could have won last night if Sam didn't blow that try, and walker didn't blow his, but a win would have only blanketed the issues that we have.
> Still think both teams will get eaten alive by Manly and Melbourne next week, unless there's a vast improvement from both.


Although he makes a few mistakes and is a dirty player, he's still clearly their second best player


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Although he makes a few mistakes and is a dirty player, he's still clearly their second best player


Disagree.
GI, and Luke are our best. There have been a number of times over the years where Sam's lack of discipline have cost the team dearly. He's a meter eater for sure, but he needs to cool down bigtime. He also pushes too many silly passes quite often. At the very least, I'd out him in the number 10 shirt which would make him play a more simpler type of game.

who do you support Kel?


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> Disagree.
> GI, and Luke are our best. There have been a number of times over the years where Sam's lack of discipline have cost the team dearly. He's a meter eater for sure, but he needs to cool down bigtime. He also pushes too many silly passes quite often. At the very least, I'd out him in the number 10 shirt which would make him play a more simpler type of game.
> 
> who do you support Kel?


Nottingham Forrest :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Nottingham Forrest :lol:


Bristol City ----> Nottingham


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> Bristol City ----> Nottingham


Nicky Carle old side


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Nicky Carle old side


I remember his stint. He missed a penalty I think in a playoff for an EPL spot. That was the year they missed out on getting promoted 2 seasons in a row. They're now back in league 1 I think.


----------



## St Pecktor

Storm looking very vulnerable leading into the finals.


----------



## Rooster4Life

My Video for last night


----------



## OZ Puncher

Pecks, you are high, Sam is a great player, and he has a bit of a cunt side of him, which is fine. Walker fucked your chances, not Sam. How hard is it to put a ball on the ground, he puts the ball onto his lap.........

I'm looking good 4/5 tips to myself. Moved into 3rd position in my tipping comp, 4 points off the lead.


----------



## OZ Puncher

PS JWH is a fucking grub, he has a face I would never tire of punching the fuck out of.


----------



## joogaray

OZ Puncher said:


> PS JWH is a fucking grub, he has a face I would never tire of punching the fuck out of.


..and that's before smoko..:/


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Pecks, you are high, Sam is a great player, and he has a bit of a cunt side of him, which is fine. Walker fucked your chances, not Sam. How hard is it to put a ball on the ground, he puts the ball onto his lap.........
> 
> I'm looking good 4/5 tips to myself. Moved into 3rd position in my tipping comp, 4 points off the lead.


he is a great player but he needs his head pulled in. Sam bombed a certain try as well last night by not passing to walker 10 out and noone in front.

As bad as we played the other night, we still would have won if we didn't butcher both those trys.


----------



## St Pecktor

Toovey and Manly clearly doing their best to avoid playing Souths in week 1. 
We'll just have to dick the Storm next weekend instead.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Toovey and Manly clearly doing their best to avoid playing Souths in week 1.
> We'll just have to dick the Storm next weekend instead.


yeah you guys are so scary .....:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> yeah you guys are so scary .....:rofl


yes, and you're fat. :lol:

Souths 1-12
manly 13+
Cows 1-12
Knights 1-12


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> yes, and you're fat. :lol:
> 
> Souths 1-12
> manly 13+
> Cows 1-12
> Knights 1-12


The Pecker finally replies!!! :fuckoff


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> The Pecker finally replies!!! :fuckoff


finally??


----------



## Rooster4Life

ok all join up to NRL.com Dream Team, If you were too lazy to do the full season atleast get in for the finals version of dream team. 

The code for Eastside is : 105309


----------



## Stiffjab

Fuck I hate the NRL's current crop of referees.


----------



## Stiffjab

The raiders were never going to win against the sharks tonight, absolute shit house job by the one field refs. Croker getting put on report for slapping away a mans arm who wouldn't let go of his jersey? Then the second man getting away with starting a mele and the raiders still getting penalized? Fuck the NRL and their corrupt fucking officiating 

And before anyone can say shot I know I'm a cry baby.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Sticky has officially quit the Eels. Good riddance he has made the club worse.


----------



## Stiffjab

OZ Puncher said:


> Sticky has officially quit the Eels. Good riddance he has made the club worse.


Watch him take the raiders to the wooden spoon :deal


----------



## Bugger

OZ Puncher said:


> Sticky has officially quit the Eels. Good riddance he has made the club worse.


source??


----------



## Kel

Who did i bet with again that Warriors would miss the 8?


----------



## Rooster4Life

What a weekend, minor premiership AND goodbye Kevin all wrapped in one awesome gift!!

Double loss for souffs not only did there hopes and dreams of winning there first MP since 1989 get crushed under the Mighty Roosters, but now under tony abbott it's gonna be harder for them to get that dole money , poor [email protected] fans.

[email protected]


----------



## Tuff Gong

Manly get an extra day's rest in facing the roosters on Saturday night plus Lawrence, Watmough, Snake come back rested & Taufua's ridden out his suspension.

Full-strength team next week, bring on the chookies!!! :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Manly get an extra day's rest in facing the roosters on Saturday night plus Lawrence, Watmough, Snake come back rested & Taufua's ridden out his suspension.
> 
> Full-strength team next week, bring on the chookies!!! :yep


Should be a good game, I'm pumped and ready for it last time we played manly we had malony out I think and had no goal kicker , LOD,RTS and aubo come back into the team too which will be great , I hope JWH plays too


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol at the SBW facepalm


----------



## Stiffjab

JWH deserves a few weeks for that dirty throat elbow, but I bet he will be free to play by the weak as piss judiciary.


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> JWH deserves a few weeks for that dirty throat elbow, but I bet he will be free to play by the weak as piss judiciary.


he somehow escaped with a grade 1 which only rules him out for 1 week. Probably the same match review committe who failed to act on Mini's 2 head high tackles last year (which should have seen him on the sidelines for 2 months).


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> he somehow escaped with a grade 1 which only rules him out for 1 week. Probably the same match review committe who failed to act on Mini's 2 head high tackles last year (which should have seen him on the sidelines for 2 months).


Shut the fuck up you are lucky our coach has told our players never to take dives, if maloney had acted like a soccer player after that eye gouge "which inglis would have done" Sam wouldn't be playing again this season , instead he goes to the media and basically covers for him cos why happens on field stays there, but you'd think that souffs player had been shot in the head the way he reacted to JWH


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Shut the fuck up you are lucky our coach has told our players never to take dives, if maloney had acted like a soccer player after that eye gouge "which inglis would have done" Sam wouldn't be playing again this season , instead he goes to the media and basically covers for him cos why happens on field stays there, but you'd think that souffs player had been shot in the head the way he reacted to JWH


calm down fatty, just saying it now it is.

eye gouge? Ha. It was a rub on his face you silly prick.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> calm down fatty, just saying it now it is.
> 
> eye gouge? Ha. It was a rub on his face you silly prick.


Face rub my fucking ass you can clearly see the grub dig his fingers around the eye socket , as I said if jimmy had grabbed his eye and caused a push and shove Sam would be side lined , your lucky jimmy isn't inglis, I also again notice him do his famous jump and head dive to get a penalty , your team is a fucking disgrace dirty grubs along with Oscar winning acting pathetic


----------



## Kel

Who's a man suppose to follow when the 4 biggest grubs Manly, Easts, Scum and Storm are vying for the title atsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> Who's a man suppose to follow when the 4 biggest grubs Manly, Easts, Scum and Storm are vying for the title atsch


Follow the team with the best colors, we all know that ain't freddy Kruger colors.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Face rub my fucking ass you can clearly see the grub dig his fingers around the eye socket , as I said if jimmy had grabbed his eye and caused a push and shove Sam would be side lined , your lucky jimmy isn't inglis, I also again notice him do his famous jump and head dive to get a penalty , your team is a fucking disgrace dirty grubs along with Oscar winning acting pathetic


ask yourself this spac daddy, if Maloney did actually have his eye gouged, don't you think anyone's natural reaction to an eye gouge would be to wince in pain, or at least be startled and dazed? Maloney showed none of those signs. It was a rub against the face, and That's coming from the man himself.

Ya silly tit.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> ask yourself this spac daddy, if Maloney did actually have his eye gouged, don't you think anyone's natural reaction to an eye gouge would be to wince in pain, or at least be startled and dazed? Maloney showed none of those signs. It was a rub against the face, and That's coming from the man himself.
> 
> Ya silly tit.


As I said you toothless pecker jimmy took the path of "what happens on field stays on field" I never said it was a eye gouge to cause pain but it was still an eye gouge and any contact with eyes is dangerous , watch the close ups in HD you can see him do it and look at his face after he knows he did it, for the 3rd time you are lucky he didn't make it look worse like your players do.

Now go give yourself an uppercut


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> he somehow escaped with a grade 1 which only rules him out for 1 week. Probably the same match review committe who failed to act on Mini's 2 head high tackles last year (which should have seen him on the sidelines for 2 months).


Jared Croker will probably get double that for slapping at a blokes forearm to free the grip he had on his jersey from the weekends Raiders v Sharks game. How that gets penalised and put on report is compeltly beyond me.

The NRL is such a joke. The marquee teams are heavily favoured and it's getting worse every year.

I'm considering a jump to AFL despite my deep hatred for that code.

As Toovey said a few weeks back the game is being run by corrupt officals and somebody has to pay.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> Jared Croker will probably get double that for slapping at a blokes forearm to free the grip he had on his jersey from the weekends Raiders v Sharks game. How that gets penalised and put on report is compeltly beyond me.
> 
> The NRL is such a joke. The marquee teams are heavily favoured and it's getting worse every year.
> 
> I'm considering a jump to AFL despite my deep hatred for that code.
> 
> As Toovey said a few weeks back the game is being run by corrupt officals and somebody has to pay.


Yeah no way AFL is corrupt >.>


----------



## Stiffjab

Rooster4Life said:


> Yeah no way AFL is corrupt >.>


TBH I have never watched a full game besides a few grand finals. From what a few work mates tell me it's a pretty hard sport to fix, unlike League and the 10-2 penalty counts and ridiculous "no try" calls from 2010-2013 seasons.

Do you agree that the marquee players and teams in the NRL receive special treatment?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> TBH I have never watched a full game besides a few grand finals. From what a few work mates tell me it's a pretty hard sport to fix, unlike League and the 10-2 penalty counts and ridiculous "no try" calls from 2010-2013 seasons.
> 
> Do you agree that the marquee players and teams in the NRL receive special treatment?


Anything can be fix, and I think it's fair to say marquee players in any sport are better looked after.


----------



## Stiffjab

Rooster4Life said:


> Anything can be fix, and I think it's fair to say marquee players in any sport are better looked after.


Fair enough mate but I think if you were on the other side of the bad calls you would feel the same way as me.

I get the feeling the NRL are putting everything into the Rabbits winning this year. All the Inglis add's on TV hyping him up, all the one sided penalty counts in their last few games and constant favorable decisions. Not to mention their players geting off very lightly with the judiciary every tuesday night.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> Fair enough mate but I think if you were on the other side of the bad calls you would feel the same way as me.
> 
> I get the feeling the NRL are putting everything into the Rabbits winning this year. All the Inglis add's on TV hyping him up, all the one sided penalty counts in their last few games and constant favorable decisions. Not to mention their players geting off very lightly with the judiciary every tuesday night.


Lol mate I am on the wrong side of calls , no one is penalised as muh as us and we receive less then anyone, we only have won a penalty count around 2 times all year, yes we give away penaltys but alot of them are very iffy, and just saying "roosters have no discipline" doesn't explain why teams magically become perfectly disciplined when facing us


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> Who's a man suppose to follow when the 4 biggest grubs Manly, Easts, Scum and Storm are vying for the title atsch


Sharkies..


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Sharkies..


What part of "vying for the title" didn't you understand? Anyway if you were to win you'd get it stripped off you anyway by next year


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> What part of "vying for the title" didn't you understand? Anyway if you were to win you'd get it stripped off you anyway by next year


I don't follow Sharkies kel asked who's a man supposed to support and I said Sharkies. Go Sharkies!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kel

Well I hate Souths with a passion and Manly not too far behind. Craig Bellamy and the Storm in general have been getting on my nerves last few years so that leaves Easts. Looks like i'm a Rooster for the next 4wks


----------



## Stiffjab

Kel said:


> Well I hate Souths with a passion and Manly not too far behind. Craig Bellamy and the Storm in general have been getting on my nerves last few years so that leaves Easts. Looks like i'm a Rooster for the next 4wks


Rooster4next4Weeks :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

get on the train! :happy


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> As I said you toothless pecker jimmy took the path of "what happens on field stays on field" I never said it was a eye gouge to cause pain but it was still an eye gouge and any contact with eyes is dangerous , watch the close ups in HD you can see him do it and look at his face after he knows he did it, for the 3rd time you are lucky he didn't make it look worse like your players do.
> 
> Now go give yourself an uppercut


So it was an eye gouge to cause him to tickle??
oh dear


----------



## stiflers mum

Rabbitohs fans face bans for sign of hatred.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...r-sign-of-hatred/story-fnca0von-1226715506872

:rofl:rofl:roflatsch


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Rabbitohs fans face bans for sign of hatred.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...r-sign-of-hatred/story-fnca0von-1226715506872
> 
> :rofl:rofl:roflatsch


Pretty fucking weak huh.


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> Fair enough mate but I think if you were on the other side of the bad calls you would feel the same way as me.
> 
> I get the feeling the NRL are putting everything into the Rabbits winning this year. All the Inglis add's on TV hyping him up, all the one sided penalty counts in their last few games and constant favorable decisions. Not to mention their players geting off very lightly with the judiciary every tuesday night.


Maybe you should support AFL mate. But if you wanna stick around in the fairy land you're talking about, well, you wouldn't be the only one on here.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sam gruBess


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Sam gruBess


Antfanny WatMeow.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Well I hate Souths with a passion and Manly not too far behind. Craig Bellamy and the Storm in general have been getting on my nerves last few years so that leaves Easts. Looks like i'm a Rooster for the next 4wks


Suicide would be my option before easts.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Antfanny WatMeow.


You had to swap letters out, I only had to rearrange 4 letters already in his surname :yep

He's a dumb pommy grub, he should have been suspended for that shit he pulled against Easts & you know it.

Souths have been helped out by refs and the judiciary all season.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> You had to swap letters out, I only had to rearrange 4 letters already in his surname :yep
> 
> He's a dumb pommy grub, he should have been suspended for that shit he pulled against Easts & you know it.
> 
> Souths have been helped out by refs and the judiciary all season.


What shit did he pull? The face rub or pushing JWH?

Lol. Just because your spac head coach likes to PMS about being hard done by, it doesn't mean he's right nor that other teams are getting leg ups. 
I fuckin love the insanity on this thread. atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

Rooster4Life said:


> get on the train! :happy


Step in front of a train with momentum and your number could be up.


----------



## St Pecktor

The Spider said:


> Step in front of a train with momentum and your number could be up.


The last thing he needs is another train accident.


----------



## DB Cooper

St Pecktor said:


> The last thing he needs is another train accident.


I guess when your number's up your number's up.


----------



## St Pecktor

Lol at the scum trying to defend JWH's elbow at the judiciary. Bracing himself for impact? Lol.
grubs will not be tolerated in this game. Fuck off JWH ya fat piece of shit. :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> Maybe you should support AFL mate. But if you wanna stick around in the fairy land you're talking about, well, you wouldn't be the only one on here.


And in runs the second man pecks with a bit of push and shove :lol:

How did your boys go last year without channel Nines and the NRLs officials direct influence?


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> And in runs the second man pecks with a bit of push and shove :lol:
> 
> How did your boys go last year without channel Nines and the NRLs officials direct influence?


One better than the raiders. 
keep believing your conspiracy theories mate. Souths are getting a leg up, and the raiders failed because the nrl don't want them there, not because they're a basket case of a club with a tonne of infighting going on.:cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> What shit did he pull? The face rub or pushing JWH?
> 
> Lol. Just because your spac head coach likes to PMS about being hard done by, it doesn't mean he's right nor that other teams are getting leg ups.
> I fuckin love the insanity on this thread. atsch


The eye gouge.

Seriously, Souths have benefitted from ref decisions and judiciary results all season - if you can't see that then you're blind :lol:

Let's see, how about we go back to when Manly played Souths the first time around this season...George Burgess comes steaming out of his own in-goal area and Steve Matai hits him with a great and legitimate tackle that made the pommy git cough up the ball and put him on his arse.

Dumb big brother Sam decides he's going to prove how tough he is and what a great big brother he is by going in and hitting Matai from behind as Matai's going towards George to make sure he's okay, then skips away when Matai turns around to take him on fair and square.

Who gets penalised and placed on report? Matai.

Meanwhile big dumb big brother Sam actually goes on record after the game as saying he thought it was a fair tackle :-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Suicide would be my option before easts.


Do us all a fav and do it anyway, take 20,000 of your vermin with you, that would come to 40,000 teeth wouldn't it?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> The eye gouge.
> 
> Seriously, Souths have benefitted from ref decisions and judiciary results all season - if you can't see that then you're blind :lol:
> 
> Let's see, how about we go back to when Manly played Souths the first time around this season...George Burgess comes steaming out of his own in-goal area and Steve Matai hits him with a great and legitimate tackle that made the pommy git cough up the ball and put him on his arse.
> 
> Dumb big brother Sam decides he's going to prove how tough he is and what a great big brother he is by going in and hitting Matai from behind as Matai's going towards George to make sure he's okay, then skips away when Matai turns around to take him on fair and square.
> 
> Who gets penalised and placed on report? Matai.
> 
> Meanwhile big dumb big brother Sam actually goes on record after the game as saying he thought it was a fair tackle :-(


this is about the 4th time you've posted this argument. Contact with the head, whether it bounces up from the chest, ball, or whatever, is still just that, contact to the head. A penalty was warranted. Whether you agree with the rules or not, that's your issue. But those are the rules, and Sam later endorsing the tackle just means he's a bit of a meat head.

Eye gouge? Maloney has come out and said it wasn't a gouge, and the MRC found nothing in it either. It doesn't get any cleared than that.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Do us all a fav and do it anyway, take 20,000 of your vermin with you, that would come to 40,000 teeth wouldn't it?


I hope you don't leave it up to your mother to continually mop up your menstrual mess.


----------



## Rooster4Life

go to nrl.com and watch the replay of the Roosters vs [email protected] game.

@3:52 Sgrub elbow to friends face
@24:53 Ggrub elbow to lui neck

Only difference is our players dont act like a bunch of fairies, when JWH hit him he screamed out in pain and fell to the turf... SOFT COCK!


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> One better than the raiders.
> keep believing your conspiracy theories mate. Souths are getting a leg up, and the raiders failed because the nrl don't want them there, not because they're a basket case of a club with a tonne of infighting going on.:cheers


Thats not hard, and no doubting the raiders are their own worst enemy but I still think they don't get fair treatment from the officials.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> go to nrl.com and watch the replay of the Roosters vs [email protected] game.
> 
> @3:52 Sgrub elbow to friends face
> @24:53 Ggrub elbow to lui neck
> 
> Only difference is our players dont act like a bunch of fairies, when JWH hit him he screamed out in pain and fell to the turf... SOFT COCK!


so if your club is so brave, how come supporters like you do nothing buy constantly sook and cry like the little fat bitch that you are?


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> Thats not hard, and no doubting the raiders are their own worst enemy but I still think they don't get fair treatment from the officials.


There's inconsistencies no doubt, as the refereeing standard is poor, but I don't believe there's predetermined efforts involved in giving certain teams advantages. Such a thing would be impossible to keep silent. Some coaches simply exploit the rules more than others.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I hope you don't leave it up to your mother to continually mop up your menstrual mess.


jealousy is a curse Pecker.




























VS



















^
^
^
^Even Bwaith is [email protected]


----------



## St Pecktor

That trophy is a curse and in the grand scheme of things means fuck all unless you win the comp.
but you enjoy it if it makes you feel happy.:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

"When i won that grandfinal in 2002 it was very special, Because i knew i was heading to souths next year and knew id never when a premiership again"
- Brian Fletcher


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> That trophy is a curse and in the grand scheme of things means fuck all unless you win the comp.
> but you enjoy it if it makes you feel happy.:lol:


imo its almost as big as the GF, finishing 1st for the season is a big achievement , Your only pissed cos you were claiming it half way through the year. so yes i will be happy, But taking it from you guys made it even sweeter, and did anyone see Sutton accepting the Ron Coote cup? Priceless :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> imo its almost as big as the GF, finishing 1st for the season is a big achievement , Your only pissed cos you were claiming it half way through the year. so yes i will be happy, But taking it from you guys made it even sweeter, and did anyone see Sutton accepting the Ron Coote cup? Priceless :rofl


If everything was equal and all teams played each other twice, then the minor premiership would hold more merit. As it happens, the roosters had a piss easy draw (playing Melbourne once and at home, playing teams like parra and the raiders twice) while souths had to play Melbourne twice, while only playing teams like parra, and the raiders once each, yet still finished on the same amount of points as you.

Sorry kid, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> If everything was equal and all teams played each other twice, then the minor premiership would hold more merit. As it happens, the roosters had a piss easy draw (playing Melbourne once and at home, playing teams like parra and the raiders twice) while souths had to play Melbourne twice, while only playing teams like parra, and the raiders once each, yet still finished on the same amount of points as you.
> 
> Sorry kid, but that's just the way it is.


All you ha to do was beat us mate, you were the one calling us pretenders and that you were going to smash us, but you future origin half mr cool and collected went missing again when pressure was on, can't wait to see him in origin next year


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> All you ha to do was beat us mate, you were the one calling us pretenders and that you were going to smash us, but you future origin half mr cool and collected went missing again when pressure was on, can't wait to see him in origin next year


Because you are pretenders, and time will prove my point, though I'm sure it'll be lost with the inevitable PMS fuelled posts that'll come from you when that does happen. 

lets see how both teams fare this weekend. Good luck on Saturday against Manly. I know who I'd rather be playing


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> If everything was equal and all teams played each other twice, then the minor premiership would hold more merit. As it happens, the roosters had a piss easy draw (playing Melbourne once and at home, playing teams like parra and the raiders twice) while souths had to play Melbourne twice, while only playing teams like parra, and the raiders once each, yet still finished on the same amount of points as you.
> 
> Sorry kid, but that's just the way it is.


The raiders beat the roosters in early 2013 you idiot, great effort there though atsch


----------



## Teke

Hopefully roosters don't bring the rain for the third time this yr. 

Quite happy to be playing roosters instead of the rabbits. Rabbits should do over the Storm


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> The raiders beat the roosters in early 2013 you idiot, great effort there though atsch


No shit. Doesn't change the fact that they had an easier draw which was my point.


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> Hopefully roosters don't bring the rain for the third time this yr.
> 
> Quite happy to be playing roosters instead of the rabbits. Rabbits should do over the Storm


you should be happy. Last thing Manly needs is to get Burgli'd again.

Souths and manly to prevail this week, and spend the next weekend pissing it up in the cross while the scum go life and death against finals mud like the sharks and cows


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> No shit. Doesn't change the fact that they had an easier draw which was my point.


Don't act like you knew that brah :good


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> Don't act like you knew that brah :good


I did, honestly. Scroll through the thread and you'll see LOL'ing at r4L when he was crying foul about the refereeing decisions during the game.:deal


----------



## Stiffjab

St Pecktor said:


> I did, honestly. Scroll through the thread and you'll see LOL'ing at r4L when he was crying foul about the refereeing decisions during the game.:deal


:lol:

Who has avi bets on for the finals between you boys?

I wouldn't mind putting a 2 week bet on the table for shits and giggles.


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> :lol:
> 
> Who has avi bets on for the finals between you boys?
> 
> I wouldn't mind putting a 2 week bet on the table for shits and giggles.


donkeyking has been begging me to cyber rape an avatar on him for weeks, so that's one victim I've got. R4L dogged out of the last a star bet he lost to me. I'm up for a month bet with anyone this week. I'll pick souths or manly. Don't really care about the other games, though I think cows and knights will win.


----------



## St Pecktor

Omfg :lol:
https://www.change.org/en-AU/petiti...f-bias-against-the-sydney-roosters#supporters

http://www.thechookpen.com.au/forum...ainst-the-Sydney-Roosters&p=334815#post334815

"The Sydney City Roosters, a National Rugby League Team, has been consistently targeted by the NRL's Referees, Match Review Committee and Judiciary during the 2013 Season. Referee's giving almost every 50/50 call to the opposition, charging and suspending our players when other players get nothing for the exact same offence and attempting to fix the outcome of games via their referees, penalties and video referee decisions."

Hey R4L, did you sign this petition? :lol: :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

I see half the Roosters membership base have already signed the petition. :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I see half the Roosters membership base have already signed the petition. :lol:


first i heard about it. and you still say we got no supporters yet average the 3rd highest crowds all year, I was talking to someone at work and there uncle is a [email protected] fan, so he went with him to the game on friday, he said and i quote... "I was very suprised, even though souths had more fans there , there was no doubt the Roosters fans were much louder" i love it. You guys still put speakers around the field to sound louder? and do you still play the pre recorded "Bullshit" chant? atsch


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> first i heard about it. and you still say we got no supporters yet average the 3rd highest crowds all year, I was talking to someone at work and there uncle is a [email protected] fan, so he went with him to the game on friday, he said and i quote... "I was very suprised, even though souths had more fans there , there was no doubt the Roosters fans were much louder" i love it. You guys still put speakers around the field to sound louder? and do you still play the pre recorded "Bullshit" chant? atsch


your workmate is being kind. I was at the game with my niece (scum supporter) and friends, and it was a very loud pro Souths crowd. 
Just saw Maloney on the news joking about the so called eye gouge laughing it off. But I'm guessing that's not going to stop you from thinking it was a gouge. You should probably make a petition and send it to the Australian Crimes Commission and see if they can take matters further.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> this is about the 4th time you've posted this argument. Contact with the head, whether it bounces up from the chest, ball, or whatever, is still just that, contact to the head. A penalty was warranted. Whether you agree with the rules or not, that's your issue. But those are the rules, and Sam later endorsing the tackle just means he's a bit of a meat head.
> 
> Eye gouge? Maloney has come out and said it wasn't a gouge, and the MRC found nothing in it either. It doesn't get any cleared than that.


Contact with the head eh? So what was Sammy's hand in contact with when he eye gouged Maloney?


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> your workmate is being kind. I was at the game with my niece (scum supporter) and friends, and it was a very loud pro Souths crowd.
> Just saw Maloney on the news joking about the so called eye gouge laughing it off. But I'm guessing that's not going to stop you from thinking it was a gouge. You should probably make a petition and send it to the Australian Crimes Commission and see if they can take matters further.


You really are thick as a brick arnt you?? I've only told you about 3 times now that James is not the type to cry about it and is keeping it on the field, see if that sinks in your head this time.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Contact with the head eh? So what was Sammy's hand in contact with when he eye gouged Maloney?


Don't bother , his convinced Sgrub didn't go near his eye


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> If everything was equal and all teams played each other twice, then the minor premiership would hold more merit. As it happens, the roosters had a piss easy draw (playing Melbourne once and at home, playing teams like parra and the raiders twice) while souths had to play Melbourne twice, while only playing teams like parra, and the raiders once each, yet still finished on the same amount of points as you.
> 
> Sorry kid, but that's just the way it is.


:lol:

You're kidding mate, you were crowing about having the minor premiership all wrapped up before [email protected] dropped their lollies :lol:

Here, just a harmless bit of fun was it? Maloney sure as hell doesn't look like he thinks that from the way he looks at Burgess:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Exactly !!! If it was just a head rub why would jimmy turn around lookig like that tryin to see who it was??? Players get rubbed on the head alot and never do you see them look like that after, obviously something happend to cause him to turn around and look at Sam like that, an not only jimmy but look at SAMs face after it guilty as hell. As I have said a million times Sam is very lucky maloney didn't mke a big deal about it, if he did that to JWH he would have got a bigger reaction, but we all know he ain't got the balls to take on somone like JWH , unless ofcourse his down and can't see him


----------



## St Pecktor

I can't lol hard enough at the stupidity you two are displaying. 
Maloney joked about the matter and dismissed the claims, yet you two clowns continue to fight a lost cause.
Have any of you been eye gouged before? If you had, then you would know that its cause such a reaction that you wouldn't be able to stay as still as he did, or at least not reach for his eye. It was a face rub, which Maloney can now see the funny side to it, hence him joking about it on FSN yesterday. 

But no, lets just assume Maloney has a complete intolerance to pain and can take an eye gouge without even wincing, as well as the man himself dismissing claims that he was in fact eye gouged. Seriously, why on earth would be dismiss it if he was in fact gouged?

I doubt this changes anything though, cos you've both already proved that when it comes to souths, your general sense of understanding on most things gets flushed down the shitter. Why should it be any different now. 

Good luck with the petition R4L. Lets hope they send the Australian federal police to investigate this very serious crime taking place against the Roosters.:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I can't lol hard enough at the stupidity you two are displaying.
> Maloney joked about the matter and dismissed the claims, yet you two clowns continue to fight a lost cause.
> Have any of you been eye gouged before? If you had, then you would know that its cause such a reaction that you wouldn't be able to stay as still as he did, or at least not reach for his eye. It was a face rub, which Maloney can now see the funny side to it, hence him joking about it on FSN yesterday.
> 
> But no, lets just assume Maloney has a complete intolerance to pain and can take an eye gouge without even wincing, as well as the man himself dismissing claims that he was in fact eye gouged. Seriously, why on earth would be dismiss it if he was in fact gouged?
> 
> I doubt this changes anything though, cos you've both already proved that when it comes to souths, your general sense of understanding on most things gets flushed down the shitter. Why should it be any different now.
> 
> Good luck with the petition R4L. Lets hope they send the Australian federal police to investigate this very serious crime taking place against the Roosters.:lol:


The only crime going on in NRL is the [email protected] protest against tooth paste, no consideration for the rest of us that have to sit in the stadium with them


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> You really are thick as a brick arnt you?? I've only told you about 3 times now that James is not the type to cry about it and is keeping it on the field, see if that sinks in your head this time.


To not report it on the field is one thing, but to deny it happened when pressed by the media is just plain foolishness if he was in fact eye gouged. It could only disservice his teams chances of winning the premiership by doing so. But never mind, despite the lack of evidence, and the man himself denying it, you two stay in your distorted bliss reality, despite the rest of the league community seeing the incident for what it is.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> The only crime going on in NRL is the [email protected] protest against tooth paste, no consideration for the rest of us that have to sit in the stadium with them


You don't even go to games, and when you do you bring your laptop and a 6 pack of lime Ricky's :lol:

but anyway, I'll let you weasel your way out of an Unwinnable debate, as youre used to weaselling your way out of things


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I can't lol hard enough at the stupidity you two are displaying.
> Maloney joked about the matter and dismissed the claims, yet you two clowns continue to fight a lost cause.
> Have any of you been eye gouged before? If you had, then you would know that its cause such a reaction that you wouldn't be able to stay as still as he did, or at least not reach for his eye. It was a face rub, which Maloney can now see the funny side to it, hence him joking about it on FSN yesterday.
> 
> But no, lets just assume Maloney has a complete intolerance to pain and can take an eye gouge without even wincing, as well as the man himself dismissing claims that he was in fact eye gouged. Seriously, why on earth would be dismiss it if he was in fact gouged?
> 
> I doubt this changes anything though, cos you've both already proved that when it comes to souths, your general sense of understanding on most things gets flushed down the shitter. Why should it be any different now.
> 
> Good luck with the petition R4L. Lets hope they send the Australian federal police to investigate this very serious crime taking place against the Roosters.:lol:


:lol: You keep saying Maloney joked about it - so what?

That doesn't change the fact that you can clearly see Sam Burgess's hand going for an eye gouge on Maloney.

Going by your logic, because Chambers didn't complain about Grubby Sam giving his nads a good twist then there was no harm in it.

Fuck off with your one-eyed, houso attempted justification of grub tactics.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: You keep saying Maloney joked about it - so what?
> 
> That doesn't change the fact that you can clearly see Sam Burgess's hand going for an eye gouge on Maloney.
> 
> Going by your logic, because Chambers didn't complain about Grubby Sam giving his nads a good twist then there was no harm in it.
> 
> Fuck off with your one-eyed, houso attempted justification of grub tactics.


so when you were unable to defend the Matai penalty ruling, you divert the attention to the supposed eye gouge, and now that you've been hit for six with that you try diverting it to something else yet again. Get the fuck outta here :lol:

My one eyed logic (which isnt based solely on Maloneys side of things as you seem to have left out) is shared by just about every league personality out there who's seen the matter, and heard Maloneys side. But you go ahead and continue to try and stay afloat. Or you can go back trying to convince us all that Sam's afraid of Matai again. See if that works out for you any better this time


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> so when you were unable to defend the Matai penalty ruling, you divert the attention to the supposed eye gouge, and now that you've been hit for six with that you try diverting it to something else yet again. Get the fuck outta here :lol:
> 
> My one eyed logic (which isnt based solely on Maloneys side of things as you seem to have left out) is shared by just about every league personality out there who's seen the matter, and heard Maloneys side. But you go ahead and continue to try and stay afloat. Or you can go back trying to convince us all that Sam's afraid of Matai again. See if that works out for you any better this time


Yes or no Is Sam burgess a grub?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Tuff Gong said:


> Contact with the head eh? So what was Sammy's hand in contact with when he eye gouged Maloney?


You never replied to this pecks :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> so when you were unable to defend the Matai penalty ruling, you divert the attention to the supposed eye gouge, and now that you've been hit for six with that you try diverting it to something else yet again. Get the fuck outta here :lol:
> 
> My one eyed logic (which isnt based solely on Maloneys side of things as you seem to have left out) is shared by just about every league personality out there who's seen the matter, and heard Maloneys side. But you go ahead and continue to try and stay afloat. Or you can go back trying to convince us all that Sam's afraid of Matai again. See if that works out for you any better this time


There was nothing to defend on the Matai ruling - I was pointing out the inconsistency in reffing in that game that favoured Souths - Matai got penalised while Burgess got away with punching him in the back of the head and running away. If anyone did any diverting of attention it was you - from what Burgess did and got away with :hey

Oh, hey, now you're relying on other people's opinions to back up your justifications for Burgess going for the eye gouge on Maloney :lol:

At the end of the day Burgess' grubby mitt shouldn't have been anywhere near Maloneys face, since you're so adamant about contact with the head being penalised :hey

Burgess should also never have had his grubby mitt wrapped around Chambers' wedding tackle, and while he got 2 weeks for that he should have received far more - destined to go down as the game's next Hoppa with that cheap shit.


----------



## Tuff Gong

What a player of integrity - Sam Grub Burgess :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

I wanna see SGrub in the ring with JWH, JWH would put him in a coma


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> There was nothing to defend on the Matai ruling - I was pointing out the inconsistency in reffing in that game that favoured Souths - Matai got penalised while Burgess got away with punching him in the back of the head and running away. If anyone did any diverting of attention it was you - from what Burgess did and got away with :hey
> 
> Oh, hey, now you're relying on other people's opinions to back up your justifications for Burgess going for the eye gouge on Maloney :lol:
> 
> At the end of the day Burgess' grubby mitt shouldn't have been anywhere near Maloneys face, since you're so adamant about contact with the head being penalised :hey
> 
> Burgess should also never have had his grubby mitt wrapped around Chambers' wedding tackle, and while he got 2 weeks for that he should have received far more - destined to go down as the game's next Hoppa with that cheap shit.


Should have got 5 weeks for the Chambers incident, 1 for the eye gouge. NRL need to rub that shit out of the game, In a contact sport there will always be high shots etc but shit like grabbing balls, eye gouging, Kicking at a man when there down...that isnt part of the sport and there needs to be some strict rules about it, SGrub needs to be made example of.


----------



## stiflers mum

5 weeks for the chambers incident !!!!! Are you *nuts*


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> 5 weeks for the chambers incident !!!!! Are you *nuts*


if players can get 5 weeks for acidently hitting someone high then yes you should get the same if you intentionally do something like that.


----------



## St Pecktor

The butt hurt is really on display here. :lol:

Lets home the crimes commission come down on this with an iron fist.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> if players can get 5 weeks for acidently hitting someone high then yes you should get the same if you intentionally do something like that.


And like most things league, that one went Right through to the keeper for poor old Mr Engadine. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> if players can get 5 weeks for acidently hitting someone high then yes you should get the same if you intentionally do something like that.


 The Chambers incident was the squirrel grip didn't you realise I bolded and underlined the word nuts :lol:. Of course he should of got 3 weeks for that Crowe paid the NRL off.:deal
Just the Taylor/Faalogo incident when he wanted to get rid of Taylor as coach and not pay out the remainder of his contract.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> The Chambers incident was the squirrel grip didn't you realise I bolded and underlined the word nuts :lol:. Of course he should of got 3 weeks for that Crowe paid the NRL off.:deal
> Just the Taylor/Faalogo incident when he wanted to get rid of Taylor as coach and not pay out the remainder of his contract.:deal


If appears you have to do far more than spell something out for some just to get it through their head.
go easy on him please, he's throffing at the mouth due to the crimes commission not heeding his claims for a crime taking place against his Woosters.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> The butt hurt is really on display here. :lol:
> 
> Lets home the crimes commission come down on this with an iron fist.:deal


 Come on Souths and Cronulla are the teams Im supporting in the finals but Souths were complaining about teams deliberately spear tackling G.I which is fair enough but there's a fine line between putting players past the horizontal and a legal tackle that can be easily crossed. Sam's acts were deliberate grubby acts he deserves at least 2-3 weeks.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Come on Souths and Cronulla are the teams Im supporting in the finals but Souths were complaining about teams deliberately spear tackling G.I which is fair enough but there's a fine line between putting players past the horizontal and a legal tackle that can be easily crossed. Sam's acts were deliberate grubby acts he deserves at least 2-3 weeks.


Fuck off you're going for Souths :lol:
Sam has actually been dealt with by the Nrl over the matter.

get your arse back to trying to save [email protected] Aussie boxing champ :lol::deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

ummm i noticed what he said, Still doesnt change what i said, Just cos i used his quote it doesnt mean a thing. Regardless it doesnt matter, If Roosters win the comp you can all get fucked for all i care cos ill be going to disney land!


----------



## Aroused Koala

Rooster4Life said:


> ummm i noticed what he said, Still doesnt change what i said, Just cos i used his quote it doesnt mean a thing. Regardless it doesnt matter, If Roosters win the comp you can all get fucked for all i care cos ill be going to disney land!


:uwot


----------



## St Pecktor

https://www.change.org/en-AU/petiti...f-bias-against-the-sydney-roosters#supporters

23 signatures. Daniel Anderson must be shitting himself.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Fuck off you're going for Souths :lol:
> Sam has actually been dealt with by the Nrl over the matter.
> 
> get your arse back to trying to save [email protected] Aussie boxing champ :lol::deal


 Who do you like for the Czar Amonsot-Steven Wills fight tomorrow night? Jeff Horn is inexperienced but looks the goods I think he will beat Colomban myself. Go the Bunnies or Sharkies.:happy


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Who do you like for the Czar Amonsot-Steven Wills fight tomorrow night? Jeff Horn is inexperienced but looks the goods I think he will beat Colomban myself. Go the Bunnies or Sharkies.:happy


Rico Chong Nee would clown all those jokers.


----------



## Rooster4Life

wow the pretenders yet again get another fluke victory!, This time against Manly and keeping them to nil after over 35 tackles in our 20 , compared to our 10 in manlys.. L!.i dont know how we keep getting these lucky wins but i am sure glad we do, and im sure St Pecker will be here soon to explain how we are still fakes and pretenders.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Oh and all without JWH and Cordner


----------



## St Pecktor

Was a good game of footy. Both teams defense was superb. Manly looked a little flat in attack but even if they were switched on they wouldn't have crossed for many.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Was a good game of footy. Both teams defense was superb. Manly looked a little flat in attack but even if they were switched on they wouldn't have crossed for many.


Are we the real deal?


----------



## Bugger

stiflers mum said:


> The Chambers incident was the squirrel grip didn't you realise I bolded and underlined the word nuts :lol:. Of course he should of got 3 weeks for that Crowe paid the NRL off.:deal
> Just the Taylor/Faalogo incident when he wanted to get rid of Taylor as coach and not pay out the remainder of his contract.:deal


Im going for Souths this final series, but i do look at their team and think that there is no bloody way they are within the salary cap, i thought the same thing watching the Sharks yesterday, a club that is apparently completely broke. Defintately some shady business going on with both those teams behind the scenes.


----------



## Stiffjab

Sharks 7 tackle try atschatschatsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> Sharks 7 tackle try atschatschatsch


what a joke, After the game Gallen laughed it off and said something like "Finally something went our way"

What a tosser, He laughs that off but acts like a drama queen when he has to play for 40 more seconds. And what does he mean "Finally go our way"? Sharks are the least penalized team in the comp and receive the most penalties. Should have been Cowboys vs Manly this week.


----------



## stiflers mum

It's a sign Sharkies to break their duck and win their first premiership this year.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> It's a sign Sharkies to break their duck and win their first premiership this year.


Lol manly will bury them unless roosters took it all out of them


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> ummm i noticed what he said, Still doesnt change what i said, Just cos i used his quote it doesnt mean a thing. Regardless it doesnt matter, If Roosters win the comp you can all get fucked for all i care cos* ill be going to disney land*!


You're already there mate :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> You're already there mate :lol:


Haha true!


----------



## St Pecktor

Im a little surprised none of the Roosters players were binned on Saturday night. You'd think it'd only be a matter of time before the Nrl cracks down on their deliberate tactics to give away penalties in order to keep their line set and game slowed down.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Im a little surprised none of the Roosters players were binned on Saturday night. You'd think it'd only be a matter of time before the Nrl cracks down on their deliberate tactics to give away penalties in order to keep their line set and game slowed down.


Bwahahahaha and you give me shit about conspiracy theories lol, giving the other team more attacking raids on our line to gain an advantage LMFAO, man do yourself a favour and give yourself an uppercut you tool.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Bwahahahaha and you give me shit about conspiracy theories lol, giving the other team more attacking raids on our line to gain an advantage LMFAO, man do yourself a favour and give yourself an uppercut you tool.


do you even know what a conspiracy theory is? atsch

Anyway, its there for all to see, whether you can see it, or not matters not. It will matter little come week 3 with the likes of Melbourne.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> do you even know what a conspiracy theory is? atsch
> 
> Anyway, its there for all to see, whether you can see it, or not matters not. It will matter little come week 3 with the likes of Melbourne.


You are an idiot, you are saying giving manly 37 tackles within our 20 to our 10 in there's gives us an advantage? Lol


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> You are an idiot, you are saying giving manly 37 tackles within our 20 to our 10 in there's gives us an advantage? Lol


You're the idiot for failing to see it. I'll discuss it with those who have knowledge of the game and a sense of reasoning. 
This is where you move along.:smile


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You're the idiot for failing to see it. I'll discuss it with those who have knowledge of the game and a sense of reasoning.
> This is where you move along.:smile


Stop posting after 12am you will wake your sister.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Stop posting after 12am you will wake your sister.


It'd wake your mother before it woke my sister.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It'd wake your mother before it woke my sister.


You have me confused for your uncle


----------



## St Pecktor

Ahh, week 2 of the finals. The week where the has beens and leftovers battle it out to become eventual finals cannon fodder for next week. Sigh.


----------



## St Pecktor

St Pecktor said:


> Ahh, week 2 of the finals. The week where the has beens and leftovers battle it out to become eventual finals cannon fodder for next week. Sigh.


:hey

Manly looked like how Butterbean would perform if be was somehow pushed to the 12th. Looked like they were coming down from a heavy weekend of eccies. Tonight's game says more about the attack in the manly/scum game rather than the so called great defence that everyone was seemingly jizzing about last week. 
Manly will need to show some real Calzaghe rejuvenation skills if they're any hope of getting within single digits against the soon to be premiers.

Cant wait until grand final tickets to back on sale.


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> :hey
> 
> Manly looked like how Butterbean would perform if be was somehow pushed to the 12th. Looked like they were coming down from a heavy weekend of eccies. Tonight's game says more about the attack in the manly/scum game rather than the so called great defence that everyone was seemingly jizzing about last week.
> Manly will need to show some real Calzaghe rejuvenation skills if they're any hope of getting within single digits against the soon to be premiers.
> 
> Cant wait until grand final tickets to back on sale.


The Grand Final winner will come from the Storm v Roosters game. You are over rating Souths.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> The Grand Final winner will come from the Storm v Roosters game. You are over rating Souths.


if you edit the red to shit brown and remove the lightning bolt, then your avatar would be a more accurate symbolic representation of where the two clubs are currently at.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://mobile.news.com.au/breaking-...rviewed-by-asada/story-e6frfkp9-1226724006775

Oh dear. :happy


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> http://mobile.news.com.au/breaking-...rviewed-by-asada/story-e6frfkp9-1226724006775
> 
> Oh dear. :happy


lol yeah im terrified. :rofl

ASADA aint got shit on anyone, Earl is just dribbling names to save his own ass, Nothing will come of it.


----------



## Stiffjab

I should have known earl was a bondi boy, such a **** :lol:


----------



## thehook13

Come on Knights. Push through Melbourne yeeeew


----------



## Rooster4Life

this ASADA mob are clueless haha, wouldnt be suprised if they try and drag a few more club thru the mud , by the end of this id be very shocked if they achieve anything, they been going on all season long and have done fuck all but catch Earl.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> this ASADA mob are clueless haha, wouldnt be suprised if they try and drag a few more club thru the mud , by the end of this id be very shocked if they achieve anything, they been going on all season long and have done fuck all but catch Earl.


bias and butt hurt much? Wasn't it just last week you were saying the sharks would be stripped of the title if they had actually gone all the way and won it? No need to get embarrassed though. 
:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> bias and butt hurt much? Wasn't it just last week you were saying the sharks would be stripped of the title if they had actually gone all the way and won it? No need to get embarrassed though.
> :lol:


Said it as a joke yu tool. Anyone that backs asada over our own code is a moron,even if they were investigating you guys id be against it, Most of all at this time of year, But dont worry, yu could be next to be treated guilty before innocent... oh i mean "interviewed"


----------



## Rooster4Life

In game rivalry is one thing Pecks. But hoping for a club in our code to be dragged down by scumbags like ASADA is crossing the line. thats just my opinion tho. I even put [email protected] ahead of these pricks


----------



## St Pecktor

Of course you were joking. :rolleyes
Your innocent before proved guilty stance has never stopped you throwing out unsubstantiated accusations that Souths are over the cap though.
I see your family rooster pals over at the chookpen are all claiming the conspiracy theory card again with this :lol:
Asada have every right to make new investigations based on the information they've received, as drug cheating is a serious offence and should have no place whatsoever in our game, or any sport.

You may very well win the grand final in a fortnight a time, but unfortunately for you and all roosters fans, a cloud of uncertainty will hover over your achievements until all this is sorted out. :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Come on Knights. Push through Melbourne yeeeew


Would love to see the Knights win, and I think they're in with a decent shot too. They might be a team full of old cunts, but they have the players and the coach who've all done it before.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> In game rivalry is one thing Pecks. But hoping for a club in our code to be dragged down by scumbags like ASADA is crossing the line. thats just my opinion tho. I even put [email protected] ahead of these pricks


 Why are ASADA scumbags?


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Why are ASADA scumbags?


the way they have handled this whole affair has been terrible to say the least.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Of course you were joking. :rolleyes
> Your innocent before proved guilty stance has never stopped you throwing out unsubstantiated accusations that Souths are over the cap though.
> I see your family rooster pals over at the chookpen are all claiming the conspiracy theory card again with this :lol:
> Asada have every right to make new investigations based on the information they've received, as drug cheating is a serious offence and should have no place whatsoever in our game, or any sport.
> 
> You may very well win the grand final in a fortnight a time, but unfortunately for you and all roosters fans, a cloud of uncertainty will hover over your achievements until all this is sorted out. :-(


no cloud over my head mate, As i said, it will come to nothing, but the annoying thing is the timing, you got to admit that the timing for this is terrible, thats what im more pissed off about then anything.


----------



## stiflers mum

@R4L. It's hardly ideal but if the investigation has unearthed this now it's not ASADA's fault. Though I admit the timing sucks.


----------



## St Pecktor

The timing sucks no doubt, but the Nrl and the sharks have only themselves to blame. Essendon's played ball from the get go while cronulla opted to fuck around and not cooperate during interviews which delayed the investigation, and the nrl were happy for them to do so. i do hope that the roosters are clean but if not, then obviously it will be a black eye for the game.

Never actually realised before but one of the essendon's coaches who was involved with the investigation happens to be trent Robinson's brother. I doubt its anything more than coincidence though as trent Robinson seems like a pretty decent guy.


----------



## St Pecktor

Melbourne look rattled and are getting their shit pushed in. Smith and Slater are carryin on like world class sooky lala's.:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

looking at these 2 teams and manly last night it would be nothing short of a miracle not to be a souths v easts GF. unless 1 of us drop the ball next week.


----------



## St Pecktor

Great win by the knights. They rattled them. 

[email protected] the Melbourne fans packing out the bays behind the posts and not on the sidelines. This isn't afl you fuckwits.:rofl
[email protected] the Melbourne players still holding down the knights players in tackles with under 2 mins to go. The knights would have been loving that.


----------



## thehook13

Knights pull off a win against Storm. Longest final 15 minutes to a game I've seen for a while. I'm less optimistic next week against the Roosters but anything can happen.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> The Grand Final winner will come from the Storm v Roosters game. You are over rating Souths.


the storm roosters game played 4 months ago or the one that will be played sometime through 2014?:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Knights pull off a win against Storm. Longest final 15 minutes to a game I've seen for a while. I'm less optimistic next week against the Roosters but anything can happen.


i was shitting on Bennett 2 months ago and thought there was no way you'd make it this far. Credit goes to the wrinkly old man. The guy certainly knows his shit.

Roosters will be a tough ask, but there's no other coach you'd rather have on the wheel in situations like this. There'll be a fair share of Knights fans making the trip as well. I just may even join them


----------



## thehook13

St Pecktor said:


> i was shitting on Bennett 2 months ago and thought there was no way you'd make it this far. Credit goes to the wrinkly old man. The guy certainly knows his shit.
> 
> Roosters will be a tough ask, but there's no other coach you'd rather have on the wheel in situations like this. There'll be a fair share of Knights fans making the trip as well. I just may even join them


Knights are in good form to make a go of it. That was the first win in Melbourne since 2004. We lost 10 previous games to Melbourne. Our last 4 games look like this:

NEW 26 - BRI 18 
NEW 54 - PAR 6
NEW 22 - BUL 6 
NEW 18 - MEL 16

Compare to SYD

SYD 22 - GCT 30
SYD 24 - SOU 12
SYD 4 - MAN 0
Bye

I can't deny Roosters having a better team but going by form, Sydney will need to show up and have a good game.


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Knights are in good form to make a go of it. That was the first win in Melbourne since 2004. We lost 10 previous games to Melbourne. Our last 4 games look like this:
> 
> NEW 26 - BRI 18
> NEW 54 - PAR 6
> NEW 22 - BUL 6
> NEW 18 - MEL 16
> 
> Compare to SYD
> 
> SYD 22 - GCT 30
> SYD 24 - SOU 12
> SYD 4 - MAN 0
> Bye
> 
> I can't deny Roosters having a better team but going by form, Sydney will need to show up and have a good game.


cant argue with that.
Knights will draw from their support as well. It's been a while since they've been this deep into the finals. First time since the Johns era. I mentioned earlier on in the season that the Knights give Melbourne trouble and they did that and some more tonight.


----------



## donkeyking

Got outplayed by the Knights today. Props to them. This looks like the end of golden era. 3 premierships and a chance for 1 more before Smith moves to Brisbane. I am content.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> Got outplayed by the Knights today. Props to them. This looks like the end of golden era. 3 premierships and a chance for 1 more before Smith moves to Brisbane. I am content.


yep.
This will be the RJJ KO by Tarver point in the storms history.
6th - 8th next season, the season after that you'll be like Penrith this season, and before you know it, you'll be relying on a 2nd accounting book to avoid the spoon.

:lol:


----------



## Teke

1 premiership son...1

kidwell can already see Storms path that's why he is ducking off to a club that has a better future.


----------



## St Pecktor

That is an odd move for Kidwell to leave Bellamy and Melbourne to join Parra under the guidance of... TBA.
thwyre saying that Afthurs fellow who coached them at the end of 2012 is the front runner for the job. He did bring morale and fun back to the team then, along with some sort of success. Not sure if he's the right man for the job though.


----------



## stiflers mum

Hahahahahaha










[email protected]:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> That is an odd move for Kidwell to leave Bellamy and Melbourne to join Parra under the guidance of... TBA.
> thwyre saying that Afthurs fellow who coached them at the end of 2012 is the front runner for the job. He did bring morale and fun back to the team then, along with some sort of success. Not sure if he's the right man for the job though.


It's not like he has high targets to achieve. Bring back JT.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> It's not like he has high targets to achieve. Bring back JT.


taylor wouldn't be a bad choice. We've seen him pull teams out of the for before. The Roosters players give Taykor a lot of credit to their attack saying that Taylor plays a major role in a lot of their attacking structure.


----------



## stiflers mum

Brett Stewart likely to play against Souths.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...to-play-against-rabbitohs-20130924-2ub8u.html

Manly-Knights Grand Final.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fuck off Stiffy :rofl. I think the NRL will be pulling all strings to get the Roosters and Rabbitohs into the GF. Imagine the revenue.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Damn, dont know about your pecks but im starting to get nervous lol, I know we are better then Knights but something tells me this could be very very close.


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Damn, dont know about your pecks but im starting to get nervous lol, I know we are better then Knights but something tells me this could be very very close.


..be afraid..be very afraid


----------



## Rooster4Life

joogaray said:


> ..be afraid..be very afraid


Judging by the whole season I'm more worried about the men in pink


----------



## St Pecktor

Yeah man, nervous times indeed. 
Very different to last season where I wasn't confident at all and we were big underdogs.

I reckon both games will be close.


----------



## Tuff Gong

I don't fancy Manly's chances after the 2 tough games they've had and the various injuries they're carrying. They were dropping like flies vs the Sharks due to fatigue from the Roosters game the week before.

It'd have to be some sort of miracle for them to get past Souths on Friday night. The only thing going for them is they're match fit and battle-hardened but that's looking at it in a VERY positive light.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Fuck off Stiffy :rofl. I think the NRL will be pulling all strings to get the Roosters and Rabbitohs into the GF. Imagine the revenue.


 1997 GF replay mate. I want Souths to win myself but this will be like 2005 IMO. Dragons,Eels red hot favourites to play the GF,earn the week off winning the first week of semi finals. Both beaten by Tigers and Cowboys who did it the hard way. The weight of expectation will get to the Rabbitohs and the Goosters. Hope Im wrong mate Souths are my 2nd favourite team but Toovey has surprised me how good a coach he is Bennett and his Dad's army are experienced campaigners. Again hope Im wrong and it's a Souths-Knights GF and Maguire hands Bennett his first GF loss and my brother and the rest of my family experience Grand Final glory
but I have a feeling Knights-Manly will battle out this years GF. Again hope Im wrong.
Though Manly may lose and rue their decision of letting Josh Drinkwater go in favour of Daley Cherry-Evans.:smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Gtfo of here with ya "I hope souths win" "souths are my 2nd favourite side" shit :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Gtfo of here with ya "I hope souths win" "souths are my 2nd favourite side" shit :lol:


lol seems to be the trend this year, everyone says the same BS


----------



## Rooster4Life

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/league-news/drugs-cloud-over-roosters-as-players-blood-results-found-on-criminals-phone-20130925-2ues6.html#ixzz2fuX9xtFf

a whole lot of nothing, seems the club has already taken action long before this even came up, I am confident the club will handle it as it seems more of a club issue then an individual player.


----------



## Rooster4Life

The roosters informed the nrl of all this months ago, but it comes out 1 week before our biggest game of the year..... Nice

Just so you all know if we lose I'm going to milk this for all it's worth


----------



## St Pecktor

And the league world will milk it for all its worth if you win, possibly resulting in a stripping of the title 

drug usage, links to organised criminals, former players biting players testicles. Been a busy month for the red white and Poosters 

There is light at the end of the tunnel though, as all this scumbaggary that's taken place has invited the interest of class human beings such as Blake Feeguson. Lol. Some things never change. Sigh. For shame Roosters. :deal

Dont worry mate, noone will frown upon you if you decide to jump the murky shady ship known as the Roosters. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

While your at it let the people know exactly how many games Anthony watts played for the roosters


----------



## Tuff Gong

Wow, Cordner, RTS and Moa named as 3 of the 6 Roosters players who had elevated HGH levels in one blood test compared to their subsequent blood test.

Wonder who the other 3 are?

Sandor Earl singing like a canary, taking as many people down with him as he can.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> And the league world will milk it for all its worth if you win, possibly resulting in a stripping of the title
> 
> drug usage, links to organised criminals, former players biting players testicles. Been a busy month for the red white and Poosters
> 
> There is light at the end of the tunnel though, as all this scumbaggary that's taken place has invited the interest of class human beings such as Blake Feeguson. Lol. Some things never change. Sigh. For shame Roosters. :deal
> 
> Dont worry mate, noone will frown upon you if you decide to jump the murky shady ship known as the Roosters. :deal


Let's not talk about John Elias, Tricky Trindall or Craig Wing eh pecks? :hey


----------



## Rooster4Life

ATM I'm not worried at all , so far we have done nothing wrong, we acted right and informed the nrl, I'm just very concerned of the timing , makes me furious actually, couldn't wait 2 more weeks?


----------



## Kel

Thank god, I thought he was dead :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Let's not talk about John Elias, Tricky Trindall or Craig Wing eh pecks? :hey


Craig Wing?! Explain thyself.:huh
Stfu with your double standard fuckstickery :deal
I just threw up a list of names that sprung to mind of more recent individuals, not going back a decade or so. I could fill a phonebook full of names and indiscretions if I played that card.

you conveniently left out Craig Field. I wonder why. :huh


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> ATM I'm not worried at all , so far we have done nothing wrong, we acted right and informed the nrl, I'm just very concerned of the timing , makes me furious actually, couldn't wait 2 more weeks?


Ignorance is bliss. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Ignorance is bliss. :deal


Maybe if it was your team getting this 1 week from a knockout game maybe you would understand, but I wouldn't get too excited as I think a few more teams will be getting questioned before it's over.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Craig Wing?! Explain thyself.:huh
> Stfu with your double standard fuckstickery :deal
> I just threw up a list of names that sprung to mind of more recent individuals, not going back a decade or so. I could fill a phonebook full of names and indiscretions if I played that card.
> 
> you conveniently left out *Craig Field*. I wonder why. :huh


That's who I meant, not Wing :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> That's who I meant, not Wing :lol:


:lol: ah ok. Craig Wing was a pretty straight up person.
Field left us in 96 though, and then went to Manly where he obviously turned into the criminal that he is today 

What did that cunt end up getting anyway?


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> :lol: ah ok. Craig Wing was a pretty straight up person.
> Field left us in 96 though, and then went to Manly where he obviously turned into the criminal that he is today
> 
> What did that cunt end up getting anyway?


I dunno, think it's still going through the legal system but I think he did 6 months while waiting...

Wing left you to go to the chooks :lol:

Roberts left you to come to Manly - no doubt you think that's where he turned into a perf too? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I dunno, think it's still going through the legal system but I think he did 6 months while waiting...
> 
> Wing left you to go to the chooks :lol:
> 
> Roberts left you to come to Manly - no doubt you think that's where he turned into a perf too? :lol:


Well... Yeah.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Are you going to the game tomorrow or is it 3 bridges too far?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Maybe if it was your team getting this 1 week from a knockout game maybe you would understand, but I wouldn't get too excited as I think a few more teams will be getting questioned before it's over.


I'll cross that bridge when/if it happens. But for now, the cloud of mystery is hovering over your club, and given how Politis the vain prick has always had a "to win at all cost" mentality, I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if this snowballs into something more serious. But for now, I'm happy to just hate the Chooks because they're the chooks.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I'll cross that bridge when/if it happens. But for now, the cloud of mystery is hovering over your club, and given how Politis the vain prick has always had a "to win at all cost" mentality, I wouldn't be surprised in the slightest if this snowballs into something more serious. But for now, I'm happy to just hate the Chooks because they're the chooks.


Lol you have the same kind of man running your club whether you think so or not


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Are you going to the game tomorrow or is it 3 bridges too far?


:lol:

Nah, I'll be watching it from the comfort of my own home.

All the Souffs housos will be there because it's a step up from watching it at Redfern RSL :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Oh by the way pecks, watching that show you recommended Romanzo Criminali, it's fantastic


----------



## Rooster4Life

Great statement by the roosters

"As is the case with all clubs, players have been regularly and extensively tested throughout the season by ASADA and the Club has fully co-operated with the organisation’s routine tests.

In relation to matters raised in the media today, there has been full voluntary disclosure with the NRL’s Integrity Unit over many months and the Club has not been contacted by ASADA.

We reinforce that the Club maintains the absolute highest standards in its own policies and governance, and as a Club we have nothing to hide.

The Club will be making no further comment."

-roosters.com.au


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Oh by the way pecks, watching that show you recommended Romanzo Criminali, it's fantastic


Yeah, it looks good. I stopped myself from watching the rest of it as I wanted to watch it from the beginning.
are you up to date with Boardwalk? I love it, and its on its way to becoming my favourite show.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nah, I'll be watching it from the comfort of my own home.
> 
> All the Souffs housos will be there because it's a step up from watching it at Redfern RSL :yep


the $14 pie chips and coke combo deals at the stadium don't quite compare to the $5 steaks though.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, it looks good. I stopped myself from watching the rest of it as I wanted to watch it from the beginning.
> are you up to date with Boardwalk? I love it, and its on its way to becoming my favourite show.


Just finished season 3 on DVD , loving it , tho Margaret is such an annoying charecter , it's def right up there with my favs, but ATM sopranos, the wire and rome are ahead


----------



## Rooster4Life

Just interviewed NRL CEO Dave Smith. He says the Roosters have nothing to answer to and will not be investigated by ASADA.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Great statement by the roosters
> 
> "As is the case with all clubs, players have been regularly and extensively tested *throughout the season *by ASADA and the Club has fully co-operated with the organisation's routine tests.
> 
> In relation to matters raised in the media today, there has been full voluntary disclosure with the NRL's Integrity Unit over many months and the Club has not been contacted by ASADA.
> 
> We reinforce that the Club maintains the absolute highest standards in its own policies and governance, and as a Club we have nothing to hide.
> 
> The Club will be making no further comment."
> 
> -roosters.com.au


Notice they don't actually deny the latest rumours and instead focus on what they've done *this season*, when this stuff would have happened previously.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Just interviewed NRL CEO Dave Smith. He says the Roosters have nothing to answer to and will not be investigated by ASADA.


We'll see - he has no say in what ASADA does, so is he reporting that they've told him this, or is he saying he won't let them investigate the Roosters?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Just interviewed NRL CEO Dave Smith. He says the Roosters have nothing to answer to and will not be investigated by ASADA.


He's got nothing to do with ASADA, ASADA can tell him to get fucked, out of the way we've got investigating to do


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Nah, I'll be watching it from the comfort of my own home.
> 
> All the Souffs housos will be there because it's a step up from watching it at Redfern RSL :yep


was recently released in a study, souths supporters have on average the highest incomes of all rugby league supporters, i think the shonks were second, fuck knows where the chip stealing sea buzzards were


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> He's got nothing to do with ASADA, ASADA can tell him to get fucked, out of the way we've got investigating to do


Either does the fucking media, yet you pricks seem to believe what comes out of there mouth


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> was recently released in a study, souths supporters have on average the highest incomes of all rugby league supporters, i think the shonks were second, fuck knows where the chip stealing sea buzzards were


so its true..... You can make more money from the government then you can actually earning a $....... fuck


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Either does the fucking media, yet you pricks seem to believe what comes out of there mouth


Are you illiterate guido?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Are you illiterate guido?


yep..

UOY KCUF


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> so its true..... You can make more money from the government then you can actually earning a $....... fuck


shut it idiot, you live in fucking Engadine, full of inbred hillbillies, its just a stop off point for welfare cheats before you can get a joint down near ulladulla


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> yep..
> 
> UOY KCUF


I didnt allude to Dyslexia you dolt


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> shut it idiot, you live in fucking Engadine, full of inbred hillbillies, its just a stop off point for welfare cheats before you can get a house joint down near ulladulla


lol there he is, now i know who you are... took you awhile to make your way over here huh? a bit slow


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I didnt allude to Dyslexia you dolt


????yllaer

llits......uoy kcuf


----------



## St Pecktor

First time in about 3 years that I give the footy show a go so I can see the Sandor Earl interview. The moment I then on the tv I'm greeted by the panel, crowd, and some silly group singing and dancing like they're hosting the fuckin wiggles. Can't believe this shit show is still running, and to top it off the interview is a load of balls as well. Earl is just playing the victim here and claims he was conned and knew fuck all. Shit cunt.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> First time in about 3 years that I give the footy show a go so I can see the Sandor Earl interview. The moment I then on the tv I'm greeted by the panel, crowd, and some silly group singing and dancing like they're hosting the fuckin wiggles. Can't believe this shit show is still running, and to top it off the interview is a load of balls as well. Earl is just playing the victim here and claims he was conned and knew fuck all. Shit cunt.


IDK mate, these players are not too bright, i wouldn't put it past them to be completely clueless about it all.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Pecks, you like Cagney?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> IDK mate, these players are not too bright, i wouldn't put it past them to be completely clueless about it all.


He actually came across as a man who has some sort of intelligence and spoke rather well. Didn't mumble or struggle to out his sentences together.

I can't believe he could be as naive as he alluded to be. Letting staff feed you with substances that, from his own words made him sick and light headed and reduced his recovery period considerably is naive in itself, but trafficking the substances and claiming it was just done as a form of convenience is just fucking dumb. ASADA should throw another 4 years on his sentence for trying to pull a whopper like that over all the viewers. It's a cop out of mass proportions.


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol the media were shot down on the ASADA front, so now there moving on to party drugs atsch

I hope uncle nick gets his lawyers ready because this is getting way out of hand. The Media can fuck off


----------



## Rooster4Life

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...e-roosters-are-clean--nrl-20130926-2uh0c.html

fucking witch hunt.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/le...ing-is-were-not-surprised-20130926-2uffb.html

Politis is a fucking spastic :lol:
Roid Cordner set to make a shock early return from injury. Hmmm.
Cocaine and party drugs?! Surely it wouldn't be no other than Mitchell (on the)Piss doing his best to rebel out if his clean living fathers shadow?

For shame scum... For shame.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/le...ing-is-were-not-surprised-20130926-2uffb.html
> 
> Politis is a fucking spastic :lol:
> Roid Cordner set to make a shock early return from injury. Hmmm.
> Cocaine and party drugs?! Surely it wouldn't be no other than Mitchell (on the)Piss doing his best to rebel out if his clean living fathers shadow?
> 
> For shame scum... For shame.


lol the media are just dragging us mindlessly through the mud before a knockout game, this could be bad for you Pecks, Because things like this can tighten a group and make them perform even better, Id laugh if this helps fire the boys up and we steam roll our way to a GF win.

At the end of the day, the media has fuck all on us, its all BS and you know it, i can tell by your post, even tho you are kicking us while down, you even know this is a media beat up.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...e-roosters-are-clean--nrl-20130926-2uh0c.html
> 
> fucking witch hunt.


Whatever helps you sleep at night mate


----------



## Rooster4Life

Oh , and good luck tonight, i actually hope you guys win, i dont like souffs but would be cool if you got the pleasure to see your team in the GF, ive had that feeling a few times, sadly it didnt end well a few times, but grand final week is so exciting, So good luck pecks no hard feelings about some of the shit we say to eachother.


----------



## St Pecktor

Cheers mate. I'll wait and see how tonight pans out before looking ahead to next week. Despite many who seem to be writing Manly off, I think they'll be tough and am expecting it to go down the wire.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> lol the media are just dragging us mindlessly through the mud before a knockout game, this could be bad for you Pecks, Because things like this can tighten a group and make them perform even better, Id laugh if this helps fire the boys up and we steam roll our way to a GF win.
> 
> At the end of the day, the media has fuck all on us, its all BS and you know it, i can tell by your post, even tho you are kicking us while down, you even know this is a media beat up.


It certainly isnt all BS mate. elevated blood levels, links to criminals who has your players blood level readings on his phone, etc are all causes for concern. You seem happy enough to turn a blind eye to these facts or to just rub them off as a media conspiracy, but they are what they are.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It certainly isnt all BS mate. elevated blood levels, links to criminals who has your players blood level readings on his phone, etc are all causes for concern. You seem happy enough to turn a blind eye to these facts or to just rub them off as a media conspiracy, but they are what they are.


Yesterday the media said we were under investigation by asada , which was a lie, today the smh say we are clean but the daily telegraph is linking us with "party drugs" ... The media has no fucking idea and are obviously on a witch hunt, the stuff that came out isn't good BUT the club acted right and did it all by the book, we have no case to answer. If we lose this weekend I bet a months avatar bet that the media drop this before seasons end.


----------



## St Pecktor

Well, that could just mean that they want to focus on the grand final. I'll say end of October.

http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/le...ed-rabbitoh-20130926-2ugzx.html#ixzz2g0k4PXAL

Here's a nice feel good story for the game.


----------



## Rooster4Life

"Caloran, a father-of-six who once trained racehorses at Rosehill and now lives on an acreage in Luddenham, in Sydney's far west.

Caloran spent much of Thursday away from the property, consulting with lawyers about defamation action over media headlines linking him to the administration of illicit drugs at the Roosters."

This is back firing on the media already, going to get ugly, Poor knights are going to cop it from the roosters this week due to this lol


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> "Caloran, a father-of-six who once trained racehorses at Rosehill and now lives on an acreage in Luddenham, in Sydney's far west.
> 
> Caloran spent much of Thursday away from the property, consulting with lawyers about defamation action over media headlines linking him to the administration of illicit drugs at the Roosters."
> 
> This is back firing on the media already, going to get ugly, Poor knights are going to cop it from the roosters this week due to this lol


Is there any particular unbias reason why you would believe that article over others that suggest the contrary?


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Is there any particular unbias reason why you would believe that article over others that suggest the contrary?


Yes, why would the media want to make themselves look like idiots?

I told you all we were not bein investigated by asada yet all of your chose to believe the media, now there eating there words and moving onto another lead -_-, which again will lead to nothing again.

But by all means, believe there bs again.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Yes, why would the media want to make themselves look like idiots?
> 
> I told you all we were not bein investigated by asada yet all of your chose to believe the media, now there eating there words and moving onto another lead -_-, which again will lead to nothing again.
> 
> But by all means, believe there bs again.


You don't get it mate. There very well could be an investigation. It's still early days. That fact that no investigation has been announced means nothing. More and more is coming out, and none of it is looking good. I'd be surprised if the nrl did announce an investigation just days away from the grand final. ASADA are in no rush either, and will investigate if/when they choose. That's just the way it is.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You don't get it mate. There very well could be an investigation. It's still early days. That fact that no investigation has been announced means nothing. More and more is coming out, and none of it is looking good. I'd be surprised if the nrl did announce an investigation just days away from the grand final. ASADA are in no rush either, and will investigate if/when they choose. That's just the way it is.


We will see, you say I don't get it well by next year you will see I was right. Time will tell.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/le...ns-on-roosters-drug-cloud-20130926-2ug1v.html

It does raise alarm bells though. How a national criminal came into posession of players blood levels could open up an all new level of darkness for the chookies. Some of the chooks games last season look to have match fix written all over it.

Dave Smith just may have a busy off season.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/le...ns-on-roosters-drug-cloud-20130926-2ug1v.html
> 
> It does raise alarm bells though. How a national criminal came into posession of players blood levels could open up an all new level of darkness for the chookies. Some of the chooks games last season look to have match fix written all over it.
> 
> Dave Smith just may have a busy off season.


Lol mate do you work at the daily telegraph? If not , put in an application cos your almost over qualified haha


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> First time in about 3 years that I give the footy show a go so I can see the Sandor Earl interview. The moment I then on the tv I'm greeted by the panel, crowd, and some silly group singing and dancing like they're hosting the fuckin wiggles. Can't believe this shit show is still running, and to top it off the interview is a load of balls as well. Earl is just playing the victim here and claims he was conned and knew fuck all. Shit cunt.


I believe him actually.

The only bit where he obviously lied was when he was asked if he asked the doctor if the substances were banned - he got agitated and changed his tone at that question, but the rest of it I believed.

What further reinforced this for me was when the Ginger Sheep Danny Weidler reported some of the things Dank said to him as he watched the interview live with him. While he maintained that he did nothing illegal, Dank seemed to focus on the fact that Earl could have said "No" at any time during the treatment process - why on earth would he if he'd been assured by Dank it was all legit, and why would Dank stress that point if he himself keep ssaying it was all legit? He kind of contradicts himself here - if it was in fact all above board, why would Earl even think of saying "no" to the treatment?

It sounds to me like Dank knew full well it was illegal but made sure he removed himself from the situation as much as possible so as to avoid being held responsible for it should it be discovered - I mean, getting a doctor to administer the shots offsite from the club, getting Earl to deliver a batch of the peptides to the doctor.

The other interesting thing was when Karl asked Earl about trialling for Essendon - I had no idea that had occurred, and it sounded very much like Dank was showing Essendon a walking resume of what he could do for their players under the guise of offering Earl a transfer to AFL should the offer be good. That's just plain devious - Dank is a weasel cunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> He actually came across as a man who has some sort of intelligence and spoke rather well. Didn't mumble or struggle to out his sentences together.
> 
> I can't believe he could be as naive as he alluded to be. Letting staff feed you with substances that, from his own words made him sick and light headed and reduced his recovery period considerably is naive in itself, but trafficking the substances and claiming it was just done as a form of convenience is just fucking dumb. ASADA should throw another 4 years on his sentence for trying to pull a whopper like that over all the viewers. It's a cop out of mass proportions.


IMO he actually spoke in terms that he'd become familiar with from giving statements - it was very formal, some of the wording he used.

I think it'd be a damn shame if he got more than 1 year - 4 years is too much and would essentially be his prime years.

That ex-ASADA bloke on the panel after the interviews was a cunt - he basically threw Earl under the bus, saying his 4 year sentence could be reduced by as much as 75% if he could provide evidence of other players using peptides.

Earl had specifically said in the interview that you couldn't make deals with ASADA and that he wasn't aware of any other players using peptides and owuldn't speculate who had.


----------



## St Pecktor

I a chalky haven't read much about Dank before, and I was always under the assumption that he knew the peps were illegal. His profession is sports science so I just took it as a given that he knew. Is Dank actually claiming that he didn't know they were illegal?

Still seems too iffy for me. As Karl said, there must of been a point in time where he would have had doubts, like when he was brought to a medical centre outside of the club and seeing the sups brought in, etc. He seems too bright a person not to. I thought his mother half have it away when she mentioned the pressures of low income league players etc.


----------



## Kel

Just downloaded the interview and he spoke well, but as some others have alluded, he has probably done that a few times so he knows the drill..... Nevertheless he was an impressive young man/speaker considering the majority of NRL players can't string a word together.

Deep down i'd say he knew it probably wasn't above board but how much blame should he receive? i'd also like to know what percentage of other players put in his situation would've done the same, i'd suggest plenty. That aside, a bloke like Stephen Dank and the like should have never been in a situation dealing with players direct at their clubs, the clubs need to be accountable as well. It's not like Sandor Earl went out of his way to inject himself with a banned substance, he had help from trusted people within the club and a qualified GP 

I'd say a 12 month ban is more than suffice in this case


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I a chalky haven't read much about Dank before, and I was always under the assumption that he knew the peps were illegal. His profession is sports science so I just took it as a given that he knew. Is Dank actually claiming that he didn't know they were illegal?
> 
> Still seems too iffy for me. As Karl said, there must of been a point in time where he would have had doubts, like when he was brought to a medical centre outside of the club and seeing the sups brought in, etc. He seems too bright a person not to. I thought his mother half have it away when she mentioned the pressures of low income league players etc.


"I a chalky"? WTF :lol: predictive text?

Why would he find going offsite for treatment unusual when he was also going offsite for physio? Not all treatment takes place on club premises, heaps of players go offsite for surgery, physio, etc. and as he said, the 2 clinics he visited with Dank - the one where Dank's supplies were and the one where he received the injections - appeared to him to be legit professional establishments.

He also wasn't asked by Dank to pay for his treatment - the invoices were sent to Penrith who also never questioned them. I can imagine Earl trusting Dank because he worked for the club in the position of sports scientist, had a good reputation from previous clubs and knew what he was talking about, and advised him when asked that the substances would not "get him into trouble". How many people do you know would further question their doctor after being given that sort of reassurance?

Dank is claiming he never used anything illegal to treat Earl. I think he's trying to use a loophole in that the stuff itself probably isn't illegal for the likes of you or I to take, but it is on the banned list for professional athletes.

With the comments Weidler relayed after the interview, I suspect Dank is going for the "I told him they were banned but not illegal substances so he made the decision to cheat himself" defence, but that in itself contradicts his agreement with Earl's statement that he isn't a drug cheat.


----------



## St Pecktor

Haha. I a chalky was meant to be "actually". 

Regarding the offsite medical centre - I should have worded it differently. I meant a medical centre outside of ones linked to the club. There were enough alarm bells throughout the whole thing for him to at least question the matter, and then you have him trafficking the supps. Just sounds dodgy. I guess we'll find out more later down the track.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Haha. I a chalky was meant to be "actually".
> 
> Regarding the offsite medical centre - I should have worded it differently. I meant a medical centre outside of ones linked to the club. There were enough alarm bells throughout the whole thing for him to at least question the matter, and then you have him trafficking the supps. Just sounds dodgy. I guess we'll find out more later down the track.


"trafficking" was Dank asking him to take a box of the vials to the doctor's clinic from his clinic because the doctor had run out.

Hardly importing commercial quantites and selling them to his teammates, which is what it was made out to be.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> "trafficking" was Dank asking him to take a box of the vials to the doctor's clinic from his clinic because the doctor had run out.
> 
> Hardly importing commercial quantites and selling them to his teammates, which is what it was made out to be.


At this point in time he has been charged with trafficking. Him telling his version of events doesn't clear him of the charge just yet.

My opinion may change when further evidence comes to light.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> At this point in time he has been charged with trafficking. Him telling his version of events doesn't clear him of the charge just yet.
> 
> My opinion may change when further evidence comes to light.


Yeah, there's definitely more to the story than we've heard so far.

What muddies it is that the substance in question was apparently only added to the WADA banned list in 2011, so any use of it prior to that wasn't illegal.'

Just seems like a real mess of bureaucracy, misunderstanding and selective truth to me.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> I a chalky haven't read much about Dank before, and I was always under the assumption that he knew the peps were illegal. His profession is sports science so I just took it as a given that he knew. Is Dank actually claiming that he didn't know they were illegal?
> 
> Still seems too iffy for me. As Karl said, there must of been a point in time where he would have had doubts, like when he was brought to a medical centre outside of the club and seeing the sups brought in, etc. He seems too bright a person not to. I thought his mother half have it away when she mentioned the pressures of low income league players etc.


 Here's a 4 Corners show that was on in April about peptides and PEDS in Australia. Dank,Essendon and a convicted drug trafficker Shane Charter are featured heavily. Charter goes into detail how they beat tests and how players ''pull hamstrings'' when it looks like there's a possibility they may fail a test.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2013/04/22/3740178.htm

Actually a guy who plays for Souths feeder club was the first guy suspected for a stupid text message. This is far from over I don't reckon. This involves criminals,bikies etc. ASADA might get more people to roll over depending on what they have got.


----------



## tezel8764

This guy is full of shit.






Talk about a massive conflict of interest in regards to former Bulldog CEO Todd Greenberg.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> shut it idiot, you live in fucking Engadine, full of inbred hillbillies, its just a stop off point for welfare cheats before you can get a joint down near ulladulla


 Nice to see you've nearly quadrupled your post count before you were canned before choad.BRAVO.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Nice to see you've nearly quadrupled your post count before you were canned before choad.BRAVO.


tou must be happy.
you were searching through all kinda of forums for hours the other week looking for him. :yep
You should give him a big cyber hug and let him know that he was missed.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> tou must be happy.
> you were searching through all kinda of forums for hours the other week looking for him. :yep
> You should give him a big cyber hug and let him know that he was missed.


 Well there is only 1 choad and he has his place in the patch work quilt of personalities that is the Aussie section of formerly ESB and now checkhook boxing forum.
:cheers


----------



## Tuff Gong

I'm sick to the back teeth of hearing about the Burgess brothers & the promise they made to their father before he died.

Who honestly gives a fuck about a bunch of pommy blow ins winning an NRL GF when 30 other blokes on the field have worked just as hard to get their respective team over the line?

See they've even released a DVD called "Slammin' Sam" that Rusty narrates and they interview his mother & teammates in :lol: fuck me, talk about cringe-inducing bile :yep

I hope "Squirrel Grip Sam" & the rest of the dopey quartet fuck off soon & take their slapper "moom" with them.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Oh fuck, 5 minutes into the broadcast & they're already showing a special interview with the cunt, fuck's sakes, just play footy you cunts & let some of our local players have some of the spotlight.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> I'm sick to the back teeth of hearing about the Burgess brothers & the promise they made to their father before he died.
> 
> Who honestly gives a fuck about a bunch of pommy blow ins winning an NRL GF when 30 other blokes on the field have worked just as hard to get their respective team over the line?
> 
> See they've even released a DVD called "Slammin' Sam" that Rusty narrates and they interview his mother & teammates in :lol: fuck me, talk about cringe-inducing bile :yep
> 
> I hope "Squirrel Grip Sam" & the rest of the dopey quartet fuck off soon & take their slapper "moom" with them.


Probably one of the most informed post I've seen

seen......... I hate souths, I hate pommys, I hate cocos, I hate anyone that sucks up to anyone that wants authority...... Cops, teachers etc etcShe's very cute but obviously has an agenda hanging around and getting salmoned by those two

:lol:[/QUOTE]


----------



## St Pecktor

Fuck yeah! Awesome start.
Manly came back well in the 2nd 20. Great D by souths. Fuck I'm nervous. We may be ahead by 8 but one small fuck up can change the whole game.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Let's go manly!!!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

T-R-Y :lol: :yep


----------



## Bendy

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh fuck, 5 minutes into the broadcast & they're already showing a special interview with the cunt, fuck's sakes, just play footy you cunts & let some of our local players have some of the spotlight.


Its a fucking cool story and you know it, 4 brothers playing in the same team on the other side of the world of course they are going to get media attention.

What the fuck is happening I can't get a stream going and I'm just checking the match centre are Souths just crumbling?


----------



## Rooster4Life

43 years and counting


----------



## donkeyking

[email protected]$


----------



## Bendy

donkeyking said:


> [email protected]$


18-16


----------



## Aroused Koala

14-6 HT

Now 14-24 in the second half.

:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

One Half of the puzzle done , maybe next year pecks lol


----------



## Rooster4Life

I wonder what russellmus Maximus is going to do with all those minor premiership and grand finalist t shirts he had made half way thru the season lmao


----------



## donkeyking

Someone go check up on Pecks. Need 24/7/356 suicide watch.


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:

[email protected]$ - 14 points in the first 12 minutes, blot/goose egg/nada for the remaining 68 minutes :rofl


----------



## Kel

Fitter just asked the dirty pommy "tell us what you've had to go through to get to this point" ...... What a fuck'n disgrace, did he go through 6 yrs of UNI 10 years of hard toil working in a manual capacity, 3 yrs putting over 100k of my own money on the line... Etc etc whoops wrong person


----------



## St Pecktor

Aghhh. That sucks.
disappointing to say the least especially after the start we had.
got outplayed, nothing dodgy, just outplayed.
im off to the pub to drink this shit off. Hopefully my flatty has padded the walls in my room.

peace out folks.


----------



## Teke

THATS WHATS UP MOFOS,

Another GF, another Title...

We will smoke either of the 2 teams playing tomorrow


----------



## Teke

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> [email protected]$ - 14 points in the first 12 minutes, blot/goose egg/nada for the remaining 68 minutes :rofl


:yep

Yeah Boi Eagullz all day !!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

TBH, I thought Souths were gonna run away with it at 14 nil but when Manly crossed for their first try after so many mistakes & minimal possession I realised they had a chance.

Certainly didn't expect such a wide score though.

Peace pecks, better luck next year mate.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Teke said:


> :yep
> 
> Yeah Boi Eagullz all day !!!


You bet cuzzie bro :yep


----------



## Teke

Tuff Gong said:


> You bet cuzzie bro :yep


I have never cheered so loudly in my life!!

Is that *** Wide Open on here?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> THATS WHATS UP MOFOS,
> 
> Another GF, another Title...
> 
> We will smoke either of the 2 teams playing tomorrow


don't get too cocky like [email protected] did, stay humble till then.


----------



## Teke

Rooster4Life said:


> don't get too cocky like [email protected] did, stay humble till then.


I suggest you do the same cause ole Bennett might bend you over


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> Aghhh. That sucks.
> disappointing to say the least especially after the start we had.
> got outplayed, nothing dodgy, just outplayed.
> im off to the pub to drink this shit off. Hopefully my flatty has padded the walls in my room.
> 
> peace out folks.


You seem to be taking the disappointing loss rather well. Good man. I guess that comes from 42 years of experience.

[email protected]$


----------



## Teke

No Playboy Mansion party for the Wabbitohs this yr :smile


----------



## Bendy

Unfortunate, as long as the manly grubs don't win the GF I'm happy.

A bit split about tomorrows game I want the Knights to win but think Roosters will have the better shot at beating Manly and I have money on them...


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> I suggest you do the same cause ole Bennett might bend you over


i am always humble Teke.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Teke said:


> I have never cheered so loudly in my life!!
> 
> Is that *** Wide Open on here?


Yep, he reappeared the other day as Bradman, no doubt assuming [email protected] would whip Manly & he could gloat :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Unfortunate, as long as the manly grubs don't win the GF I'm happy.
> 
> A bit split about tomorrows game I want the Knights to win but think Roosters will have the better shot at beating Manly and I have money on them...


Hang on mate, isn't your old man a Narrabeen boy?

You've got Sea Eagle blood lad, you can't escape it - give in to your anger Luke, give in to the dark side :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> was recently released in a study, souths supporters have on average the highest incomes of all rugby league supporters, i think the shonks were second, fuck knows where the chip stealing sea buzzards were


[email protected]$ouffs :lol:

40,000 registered housos couldn't get you to a GF :lol:

Hollywood Gladiator couldn't buy you a premiership :lol:


----------



## Bendy

Tuff Gong said:


> Hang on mate, isn't your old man a Narrabeen boy?
> 
> You've got Sea Eagle blood lad, you can't escape it - give in to your anger Luke, give in to the dark side :yep


----------



## Bendy

Release your anger only your hatred can destroy you chooks


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> THATS WHATS UP MOFOS,
> 
> Another GF, another Title...
> 
> We will smoke either of the 2 teams playing tomorrow


 Say's the man with 2600 odd posts on the Titans forum. WE c,mon mate.:lol:


----------



## Kel

Bradman is wideopenanus? Interesting.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Unfortunate, as long as the manly grubs don't win the GF I'm happy.
> 
> A bit split about tomorrows game I want the Knights to win but think Roosters will have the better shot at beating Manly and I have money on them...


 I hate Roosters more than Manly they're far grubbier. Bad luck about your team last night mate. I hope Knights win now.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Manly vs Knights GF? 1997 all over again with a different result :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Pecks put the mocker on [email protected]$ouffs with his thread tags :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Pecks put the mocker on [email protected]$ouffs with his thread tags :lol:


 That is a bit of karma. Manly-Knights GF. Uate to do a Darren Albert.:yep


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> That is a bit of karma. Manly-Knights GF. Uate to do a Darren Albert.:yep


:lol: nah cunt.

If Knights make it to the big day then I will finally have that revenge I craved since that day


----------



## Tuff Gong

Exactly :lol:


----------



## Stiffjab

#Lol @soufs


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> :lol: nah cunt.
> 
> If Knights make it to the big day then I will finally have that revenge I craved since that day


Bennett is the Joe Calzaghe of Grand Finals if he makes it.:deal
6 or 7( not sure which one with the Super League shit)have tried,6 or 7 have failed.:deal

He even got my Dragons who lost their last 5 Grand finals they contested a GF win. You better hope the Goosters win tonight mate otherwise Bennett will be better than Mosley 7 titles in 3 divisions(DIFFERENT TEAMS). Wayne Bennett the pioneer.:deal:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Rumors circling that Wayne Bennett has had something to do with this weeks alligations against the Chooks being leaked to the media.... Most likely BS but IF by the slightest chance its true it would be a very very grubby tactic for such a well respected coach.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> Rumors circling that Wayne Bennett has had something to do with this weeks alligations against the Chooks being leaked to the media.... Most likely BS but IF by the slightest chance its true it would be a very very grubby tactic for such a well respected coach.


 Bennett is the Bernard Hopkins of league with his mind games mate. I wouldn't put it past him back in 1993 he fabricated a 'tip sheet' that he said an insider from St.George had given him on what Brian Smith said about the Brisbane players to motivate them. Heres the story.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...s-finals-success/story-fni3gf5j-1226718726099

Worked a treat got the Broncos fired up. On paper you should towel up the Knights and he knows this. Tinkler is paying him big $$$$$ for results he will use any trick he can to get in his opponents head.:yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Bennett is the Bernard Hopkins of league with his mind games mate. I wouldn't put it past him back in 1993 he fabricated a 'tip sheet' that he said an insider from St.George had given him on what Brian Smith said about the Brisbane players to motivate them. Heres the story.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...s-finals-success/story-fni3gf5j-1226718726099
> 
> Worked a treat got the Broncos fired up. On paper you should towel up the Knights and he knows this. Tinkler is paying him big $$$$$ for results he will use any trick he can to get in his opponents head.:yep


Well i think this one may just blow up in his face, We have been very united this year, that is why our defense has been so strong... This has the potential to unite us even more and come out really swinging, We will find out soon..

On a side note, i said this back around origin time, NATHEN MERRIT SUCKS!!!!, He has got to be one of the weakest defenders in the comp, Manly carved souths all night down his side, His origin performance was defended by Daley, but i dont buy it, His shocking to say the least and is one of [email protected] weakest link. The longer they keep him the longer its going to take to win a gf, he stinks .


----------



## stiflers mum

My team came 3rd last. Give me Nathan Merrit over Daniel'' Im shit ''Vidot any day. It may blow up in Bennet's face for your's and Manly's sake I hope it does we will see if the old mans mind games work tonight. Remember the 2010 GF mate? Roosters in front the cameras are in each teams dressing room at 1/2 time Bennet cool,calm,composed talking to the players at half time no panic. Remember the Roosters dressing room? Brian Smith,his team leading,lost 3 GF's 2 to Bennet. Smithy was furiously drawing shit on the whiteboard,circles,arrows,gesticulating madly texta and whiteboard covered in heiroglyphic like shit. You got blown off the park.
For your sake I hope Trent handles the pressure.
FWIW I think the 2010 Dragons are better than the 2013 Knights and the 2013 Roosters are better than the 2010 Roosters. Good luck tonight.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Trent Robinson is the best young coach in the comp and will one day be right up there with the greats, he has a presence about him that inspires his team, I am so happy we got him long term for now


----------



## stiflers mum

Anyhow Bennett is not behind this according to this report it's a Souths supporter.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...ug-investigation/story-fni3gn3t-1226728848135

HGH is apparently used and undetectable apparently if administered correctly. Here's a link to 4 corners program that uncovers how rampant peptides,PED's are in sport including a guy called Shane Charter a biochemist and convicted drug dealer explaining just how to pass test and how players get ''injured'' if it's feared they will fail a test if they have to take one before the drugs are no longer detectable.

http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2013/04/22/3740178.htm


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Anyhow Bennett is not behind this according to this report it's a Souths supporter.
> 
> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...ug-investigation/story-fni3gn3t-1226728848135
> 
> HGH is apparently used and undetectable apparently if administered correctly. Here's a link to 4 corners program that uncovers how rampant peptides,PED's are in sport including a guy called Shane Charter a biochemist and convicted drug dealer explaining just how to pass test and how players get ''injured'' if it's feared they will fail a test if they have to take one before the drugs are no longer detectable.
> 
> http://www.abc.net.au/4corners/stories/2013/04/22/3740178.htm


Not saying Bennett was involved in that way, all this info was given to the nrl months ago, what I hear Bennett leaked it to the media


----------



## Kel

Some also said Stephen Kearney was a gun young coach as well... Gee the dumb public are quick to label someone a genius or champion. What about some bloke in a pub 3 wks ago tell my Atlantic Jewel was better than Black Caviar.... You wouldn't want to know but AJ gets beat next start.... Cunt put a massive mock on the horse.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> Some also said Stephen Kearney was a gun young coach as well... Gee the dumb public are quick to label someone a genius or champion. What about some bloke in a pub 3 wks ago tell my Atlantic Jewel was better than Black Caviar.... You wouldn't want to know but AJ gets beat next start.... Cunt put a massive mock on the horse.


Time will tell , I believe he is a great coach tho


----------



## Kel

Rooster4Life said:


> Time will tell , I believe he is a great coach tho


Fair enough but apart from ch9 and the daily telegraph licking his nuts how would u really know what sort of operator he really is? I mean its just guess work....... Ricky Stuart won a comp in his first year and every Tom, dick and Harry carried on about him for the next 10yrs.... He's done shit after winning that comp.... Just saying


----------



## Rooster4Life

Kel said:


> Fair enough but apart from ch9 and the daily telegraph licking his nuts how would u really know what sort of operator he really is? I mean its just guess work....... Ricky Stuart won a comp in his first year and every Tom, dick and Harry carried on about him for the next 10yrs.... He's done shit after winning that comp.... Just saying


I have met him more then once, you can just see it when he talks mate


----------



## Teke

Rooster4Life said:


> I have met him more then once, you can just see it when he talks mate


Robinson has walked straight into a club that has tried to buy a premiership, anyone coaching sbw has a chance to succeed.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> Robinson has walked straight into a club that has tried to buy a premiership, anyone coaching sbw has a chance to succeed.


Tell me a team that doesn't try and buy a premiership you tosser, your living in the 70s , focus more on picking 1 team to support instead of trying to lecture me about mine


----------



## Kel

Teke said:


> Robinson has walked straight into a club that has tried to buy a premiership, anyone coaching sbw has a chance to succeed.


Throw in a star centre like Jennings and all bodes well for a half decent season even if Ronald McDonald was coaching them.


----------



## Rooster4Life

And the pretenders make the grand final , where are the "real deal" wabbitohs pecks ?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Good luck to NSW with Reynolds and Sutton in the halves, Both vanished last night. Pearce and Maloney played well tonight and helped lead us to another GF!!


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Dudman

I think all clubs should have the benefit of these human growth hormones


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I think all clubs should have the benefit of these human growth hormones


----------



## sallywinder

im going to eat dead roosters all fucken week.

cmon eagles!!!!


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Dudman

would you like some of this flash new HGH goosterluigi???


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> would you like some of this flash new HGH goosterluigi???


lol you aint going to get under my skin idiot so give it up, We are in the GF bitch and thats all i care about lol, have a fucking cry :rofl


----------



## Dudman

20-12 FIOS


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected]$ouffs and [email protected] :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected]$ouffs and [email protected] :lol:


 My family goes for Souths and as disappointed as I am for them and despite the fact the choad,wide_open_road,Bradman is only some tosser who posts on a boxing forum who I have and will never meet IRL and have any interaction with besides on this forum I must admit to feeling a bit good about the fact he would be gutted right now.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> My family goes for Souths and as disappointed as I am for them and despite the fact the choad,wide_open_road,Bradman is only some tosser who posts on a boxing forum who I have and will never meet IRL and have any interaction with besides on this forum I must admit to feeling a bit good about the fact he would be gutted right now.:lol:


pretty sad reflection on the state of your life & your capacity for getting your jollys :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> pretty sad reflection on the state of your life & your capacity for getting your jollys :lol:


 Oh choad here you are. Posting on a forum you were banned from. Primarily discussing a sport you hate. Slinging shit at a guy you racially villify(yet castigate others for the same thing) and his team,a team you despise are playing in the Grand Final something your team hasn't done since 1971. Oh I expect you to reply with some irrelevant nonsense about membership numbers,history,the fact the Knights had more supporters there(well it sounded like it)than the Roosters or the fact their average crowd figures are up from 13000 to 19000 since SBW joined and will most likely swan dive again when he leaves after the RLWC and goes to the Cheifs next year. 
But we both know that you are hurting inside and Tuff Gong was right you only rejoined here with the expectation Souths would make the GF and to gloat and make a tit of yourself. You are filthy at the moment and if the Roosters actually win next week you will be inconsolable.:lol: I love it. Now you run back to the lounge make a thread about the poms and their bathing habits. Run along now.:hi:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Oh choad here you are. Posting on a forum you were banned from. Primarily discussing a sport you hate. Slinging shit at a guy you racially villify(yet castigate others for the same thing) and his team,a team you despise are playing in the Grand Final something your team hasn't done since 1971. Oh I expect you to reply with some irrelevant nonsense about membership numbers,history,the fact the Knights had more supporters there(well it sounded like it)than the Roosters or the fact their average crowd figures are up from 13000 to 19000 since SBW joined and will most likely swan dive again when he leaves after the RLWC and goes to the Cheifs next year.
> But we both know that you are hurting inside and Tuff Gong was right you only rejoined here with the expectation Souths would make the GF and to gloat and make a tit of yourself. You are filthy at the moment and if the Roosters actually win next week you will be inconsolable.:lol: I love it. Now you run back to the lounge make a thread about the poms and their bathing habits. Run along now.:hi:


This choad thing is just weird, i have no idea what you are talking about

racial villification??..really??..i love the Itites, even if all the young ones running around Europe on hollidays are cunts

If you really think i'm going to lose sleep & worry about something that ive never been able to control youre a bigger dolt than i thought you were ( well if i could even remember you from ESB)

Who the fuck is tough Gong?? & i may have been here for ages under a different name just lurking or i might not have given a fuck

but it is true, boxing is for mugs


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> This choad thing is just weird, i have no idea what you are talking about
> 
> racial villification??..really??..i love the Itites, even if all the young ones running around Europe on hollidays are cunts
> 
> If you really think i'm going to lose sleep & worry about something that ive never been able to control youre a bigger dolt than i thought you were ( well if i could even remember you from ESB)
> 
> Who the fuck is tough Gong?? & i may have been here for ages under a different name just lurking or i might not have given a fuck
> 
> but it is true, boxing is for mugs


you were never here under another name, I knew it was you after your 2nd post on this forum, we can smell you a mile away, you souffs fans are idiots, You have done fuck all in over 42 years but when you start winning you act as tho everyone is beneath you, Well Karma is a bitch.."Forever in our shadow" just about sums up you delusional fucks, To cast a shadow you need to be on top of the mountain, like we are atm. Besides, The Sun rises in the east, you are forever in our shadow.


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol this channel 9 fuck up is as close as you will get to seeing [email protected] in a grandfinal


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> you were never here under another name, I knew it was you after your 2nd post on this forum, we can smell you a mile away, you souffs fans are idiots, You have done fuck all in over 42 years but when you start winning you act as tho everyone is beneath you, Well Karma is a bitch.."Forever in our shadow" just about sums up you delusional fucks, To cast a shadow you need to be on top of the mountain, like we are atm. Besides, The Sun rises in the east, you are forever in our shadow.


20-12 luigi

that mythical jesus fella hasnt been spotted in 2000 years, i dont see the church fucking off any time soon


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> 20-12 luigi
> 
> that mythical jesus fella hasnt been spotted in 2000 years, i dont see the church fucking off any time soon


riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight... atsch


----------



## stiflers mum

lol @ choad bragging about premierships won before colour TV and before the majority of the teams were in the competition.:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

When [email protected] last won a premiership

-Australia and New Zealand Announced they would Pull Out Troops from Vietnam

-John Gorton was Prime Minister

-Sean Connery Was James Bond

-Joe Frazier beat Muhammad Ali

-This Song Was Released





And this was the fashion


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> lol @ choad bragging about premierships won before colour TV and before the majority of the teams were in the competition.:lol:


like i said chap, ol jesus hasnt been spotted in over 2000 years, but people still pour into them churches, sometimes time is no hinderance to relevance
]lets face it, Souths are still the most famous club in the rugby league cosmos, no other team has the grandiose history, the magnificent tradition, every other team is just a plastic recreation, & most of them are on peptides, ala the chip thieving buzzards, the cocks from bondi, the shonkies, the newcy knightmares

This whole season will go down in history as the "drugs do work" premiership...FACT...


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> like i said chap, ol jesus hasnt been spotted in over 2000 years, but people still pour into them churches, sometimes time is no hinderance to relevance
> ]lets face it, Souths are still the most famous club in the rugby league cosmos, no other team has the grandiose history, the magnificent tradition, every other team is just a plastic recreation, & most of them are on peptides, ala the chip thieving buzzards, the cocks from bondi, the shonkies, the newcy knightmares
> 
> This whole season will go down in history as the "drugs do work" premiership...FACT...


your comparing [email protected] to jesus?? wow........just...wow


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> like i said chap, ol jesus hasnt been spotted in over 2000 years, but people still pour into them churches, sometimes time is no hinderance to relevance
> ]lets face it, Souths are still the most famous club in the rugby league cosmos, no other team has the grandiose history, the magnificent tradition, every other team is just a plastic recreation, & most of them are on peptides, ala the chip thieving buzzards, the cocks from bondi, the shonkies, the newcy knightmares
> 
> This whole season will go down in history as the "drugs do work" premiership...FACT...


 Choad,Choad,Choad stop bringing up irrelevant facts and casting dispersions on what others may or may not be doing. The past whatever else it is the past,gone.Grandiose history,magnificent tradition = $3.5 million,$6.5million less than what Tinkler paid for the Knights. Pac-Hatton were paid 12 and 8 million dollars respectively for a fight that didn't last 12 minutes in a sport you downgrade yet feel compelled to join forums devoted to said sport.
Face it pal your hurting. Don't bullshit me don't bullshit yourself. In the grand scheme of things it's not like losing a loved one or a limb but it bothers you. Im a Dragons fan I have been through this many,many times.

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280202&page=842

'' The other joint is shithole anyway almost as bad as boxing '' *a* shithole.:yep

Yet here you are.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> your comparing [email protected] to jesus?? wow........just...wow


not really

Jesus is a figment of your imagination

Souths have won 20 premierships


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Choad,Choad,Choad stop bringing up irrelevant facts and casting dispersions on what others may or may not be doing. The past whatever else it is the past,gone.Grandiose history,magnificent tradition = $3.5 million,$6.5million less than what Tinkler paid for the Knights. Pac-Hatton were paid 12 and 8 million dollars respectively for a fight that didn't last 12 minutes in a sport you downgrade yet feel compelled to join forums devoted to said sport.
> Face it pal your hurting. Don't bullshit me don't bullshit yourself. In the grand scheme of things it's not like losing a loved one or a limb but it bothers you. Im a Dragons fan I have been through this many,many times.
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=280202&page=842
> 
> '' The other joint is shithole anyway almost as bad as boxing '' *a* shithole.:yep
> 
> Yet here you are.:lol:


yes, i have little knowledge of these boxers you mention, boxing as i have stated is for mugs, sure, i'll watch it occasionally, it is indeed a macabre form of entertainment, us humans are sick sick puppies

nah it doesn't bother me, life has always gone on, i'll continue to shit stir the likes of you & luigi, its fun for a bit of a slow sunday

I dont have the energy to explain the way the ownership works at souths, it would be too hard for you to understand, it almost sends me over the edge, suffice to say its not as simplistic as your little analogy


----------



## Kel

Bradman is wideopenanus that has made my day, the cunt just can't stay away......... How are those $5 streaks going champ


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> Bradman is wideopenanus that has made my day, the cunt just can't stay away......... How are those $5 streaks going champ


Hi kkkkkkkkkkkel

youve still got a fixation with wide open anus's i see

I imagine the 5 buck steaks are still doing a roaring trade in the backpacker areas of sydney, perhaps you could go out & have a look & get back to us???

theres a good chappppppppp


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> you were never here under another name, I knew it was you after your 2nd post on this forum, we can smell you a mile away, you souffs fans are idiots, You have done fuck all in over 42 years but when you start winning you act as tho everyone is beneath you, Well Karma is a bitch.."Forever in our shadow" just about sums up you delusional fucks, To cast a shadow you need to be on top of the mountain, like we are atm. Besides, The Sun rises in the east, you are forever in our shadow.


 Not all Souths fans are idiots.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Not all Souths fans are idiots.


they bloody arse so!!!!....:fire


----------



## Teke

Rooster4Life said:


> Tell me a team that doesn't try and buy a premiership you tosser, your living in the 70s , focus more on picking 1 team to support instead of trying to lecture me about mine


Trying to lecture you about your team? :lol: waaaa waaaa :ibutt

Give Eels your mate Mr Robinson and see how he goes


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> Trying to lecture you about your team? :lol: waaaa waaaa :ibutt
> 
> Give Eels your mate Mr Robinson and see how he goes


Atleast i have a team


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Atleast i have a team


Juventus?? or AC Milan???


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Juventus?? or AC Milan???


I don't watch ballet


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> I don't watch ballet


pity, Alessandra Ferri is simply stunning, a prima ballerina of the highest order


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> pretty sad reflection on the state of your life & your capacity for getting your jollys :lol:


:lol:

As opposed to you, bragging on internet forums about your shoebox in Cronulla and bullshit $5 steaks, ya pathetic cunt :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> As opposed to you, bragging on internet forums about your shoebox in Cronulla and bullshit $5 steaks, ya pathetic cunt :lol:


I beg your pardon, whoever you are

a shoebox?? a prime waterfront appartment???..surely you jest??? i bet you live in Mt Druitt or some such westy hole

whats bullshit about a five dollar steak??..they dont exist??

I'm a pathetic cunt??..you seem to know me, i have no idea who you are, that would suggest that maybe youre just a little bit obsessed with me & my life, now who's sad???


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I beg your pardon, whoever you are
> 
> a shoebox?? a prime waterfront appartment???..surely you jest??? i bet you live in Mt Druitt or some such westy hole
> 
> whats bullshit about a five dollar steak??..they dont exist??
> 
> I'm a pathetic cunt??..you seem to know me, i have no idea who you are, that would suggest that maybe youre just a little bit obsessed with me & my life, now who's sad???


I was IrnBruMan over at ESB, wide_open_robe :yep

i know about you because you constantly post shit about yourself on internet forums.

How did [email protected] go from beating Manly 20-12 and 22-10 in 2013 to losing the Grand Final qualifier 30-20 to them? :lol:

Suck it up princess, [email protected] are the new CHOKERS of the NRL :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> I was IrnBruMan over at ESB, wide_open_robe :yep
> 
> i know about you because you constantly post shit about yourself on internet forums.
> 
> How did [email protected] go from beating Manly 20-12 and 22-10 in 2013 to losing the Grand Final qualifier 30-20 to them? :lol:
> 
> Suck it up princess, [email protected] are the new CHOKERS of the NRL :lol:


well see that means very little to me, i kind of recall the name, it rings a bell, werent you some scottish cunt who lives in Perth??

I post shit about myself in forums do i??..which ones???..are you sure???...are you sure its shit???

Oh hello, your'e a bit embarrassed about your obsession so you hark back to the footy, of which i've already said, i'm no more, no less depressed than any other keen supporter with a life outside following NRL

yeah, yeah theyre chokers blah blah blah


----------



## St Pecktor

Still a lot of hurt feelings here about souths, especially by chookie boi who's team is in the grand final. Wow. Each attempted insult is a backhanded compliment of the stature of the club in its own way. 
theres no hiding the fact that its been a disappointing end to the season, but to finish the season as the third best team isnt a failure. I'm happy for their achievements, even if we fell behind the roosters and manly.

not taking anything away from Manlys performance, but we choked in the 2nd half. Manly lifted after the first 15, and while we were able to compete and withhold them somewhat in the first half, we dropped our suit in the 2nd. In the first half, manly tried to power through us on our line and we relied on some great last ditch defence to withstand the barrage. In the second half they spread the ball more and played a bit more expansive and caught us out and had great ball security.

Toovey - he might be a whinging little PMS ridden cock, but he's proven he can coach. I'd have him ahead of Robinson in the coaching ranks. I'd have McGuire ahead of Robinson too as McGuire hasn't really brought any superstars since he took over and has turned a squad who hasn't made the finals in the last 4 years to a consistent top 4 team, where Robinson has just bought superstars to reach the heights. Most roosters players give huge credit to Jason Taylor for a lot of their success as well. At this point in time, Robinson hasn't achieved anymore than Stuart has when he was at the helm, graham Murray as well.

I think the roosters will win the grand final. They just look too strong (no HGH hinting here... Maybe just a little  ). I do think this is the best chance they'll get for a while though, as SBW will move on, and next season the nrl will out rule their persistent fouling inside their own red zone, and instead deem these intentional penalties as professional fouls. Very similar to how they countered the dogs boarder line sheppard plays that worked a great for them last season.

having said that, if the grand final is anything like their first semi between the two, manly could well win just by potting penalties. Brett Stewart will add a new dimension to their attack though. 

Very hard to get up for anyone in this game, but manly are the lesser of two evils for mine. Despite having a board that have seemingly been at loggerheads with one another for years, they are a professionally ran club, and have built their success without splashing out on superstars. As cunty as they are, there has to be an element of respect for them.

at least now I won't have to cancel my Sunday shift next week


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> well see that means very little to me, i kind of recall the name, it rings a bell, werent you some scottish cunt who lives in Perth??
> 
> I post shit about myself in forums do i??..which ones???..are you sure???...are you sure its shit???
> 
> Oh hello, your'e a bit embarrassed about your obsession so you hark back to the footy, of which i've already said, i'm no more, no less depressed than any other keen supporter with a life outside following NRL
> 
> yeah, yeah theyre chokers blah blah blah


:lol:

why_dope_n_robe got amnesia from [email protected] choking and losing to Manly in their most important game of the 2013 season :lol:

How very convenient :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> why_dope_n_robe got amnesia from [email protected] choking and losing to Manly in their most important game of the 2013 season :lol:
> 
> How very convenient :yep


why have i got amnesia??? because i dont really remember you that well??? like i said, you seem to ring a bell but i dont know any of your particulars, you obviously know my whole life story, which is a little disconcerting i must say, you arent a stalker are you mr Tuff???


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Still a lot of hurt feelings here about souths, especially by chookie boi who's team is in the grand final. Wow. Each attempted insult is a backhanded compliment of the stature of the club in its own way.
> theres no hiding the fact that its been a disappointing end to the season, but to finish the season as the third best team isnt a failure. I'm happy for their achievements, even if we fell behind the roosters and manly.
> 
> not taking anything away from Manlys performance, but we choked in the 2nd half. Manly lifted after the first 15, and while we were able to compete and withhold them somewhat in the first half, we dropped our suit in the 2nd. In the first half, manly tried to power through us on our line and we relied on some great last ditch defence to withstand the barrage. In the second half they spread the ball more and played a bit more expansive and caught us out and had great ball security.
> 
> Toovey - he might be a whinging little PMS ridden cock, but he's proven he can coach. I'd have him ahead of Robinson in the coaching ranks. I'd have McGuire ahead of Robinson too as McGuire hasn't really brought any superstars since he took over and has turned a squad who hasn't made the finals in the last 4 years to a consistent top 4 team, where Robinson has just bought superstars to reach the heights. Most roosters players give huge credit to Jason Taylor for a lot of their success as well. At this point in time, Robinson hasn't achieved anymore than Stuart has when he was at the helm, graham Murray as well.
> 
> I think the roosters will win the grand final. They just look too strong (no HGH hinting here... Maybe just a little  ). I do think this is the best chance they'll get for a while though, as SBW will move on, and next season the nrl will out rule their persistent fouling inside their own red zone, and instead deem these intentional penalties as professional fouls. Very similar to how they countered the dogs boarder line sheppard plays that worked a great for them last season.
> 
> having said that, if the grand final is anything like their first semi between the two, manly could well win just by potting penalties. Brett Stewart will add a new dimension to their attack though.
> 
> Very hard to get up for anyone in this game, but manly are the lesser of two evils for mine. Despite having a board that have seemingly been at loggerheads with one another for years, they are a professionally ran club, and have built their success without splashing out on superstars. As cunty as they are, there has to be an element of respect for them.
> 
> at least now I won't have to cancel my Sunday shift next week


Mate, your boys didn't score a point for near 68 minutes - how can you say they choked in the *second half *when you stopped scoring after 12 minutes?

Anyway, FWIW I feel for you, I didn't think Manly would get through after the brusing game vs the Roosters and then the Sharks game, but they looked fresh and did the job, despite being down 14 nil early days. They hunkered down and ground their way back in.

I dunno what happened to Souths, they did seem to go back into their shell in the second half, but I think Manly were battle-hardened from not having the week off, while Souths were less match-fit due to the week off.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> why have i got amnesia??? because i dont really remember you that well??? like i said, you seem to ring a bell but i dont know any of your particulars, you obviously know my whole life story, which is a little disconcerting i must say, you arent a stalker are you mr Tuff???


Is this your way of dealing with painful losses - pretending you don't know people you've interacted with endlessly on ESB?

Wow, Manly smashing your boys in the second most important game of the season really fucked you up :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Is this your way of dealing with painful losses - pretending you don't know people you've interacted with endlessly on ESB?
> 
> Wow, Manly smashing your boys in the second most important game of the season really fucked you up :lol:


any interaction i have is just with a name on the screen, most i just forget after a couple of days, its all just one big fuck around for me, you obviously take it all a bit more personally, fair enough


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Mate, your boys didn't score a point for near 68 minutes - how can you say they choked in the *second half *when you stopped scoring after 12 minutes?
> 
> Anyway, FWIW I feel for you, I didn't think Manly would get through after the brusing game vs the Roosters and then the Sharks game, but they looked fresh and did the job, despite being down 14 nil early days. They hunkered down and ground their way back in.
> 
> I dunno what happened to Souths, they did seem to go back into their shell in the second half, but I think Manly were battle-hardened from not having the week off, while Souths were less match-fit due to the week off.


They defended great after in the second period in the first half when posession swung around. Keeping a team like manly to only one try was still a great effort. Manly varied their attack in the second half and it paid off for them.

in some ways id like to believe that we choked in the first half and gave manly their 6 points as its indicate that if we didn't choke, we could have smashed you by 30+, but that's just not the case. We aren't that good, and manly aren't that poor. FFS dude, I'm giving your team props. You can dismiss it if you like though. :smile


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> any interaction i have is just with a name on the screen, most i just forget after a couple of days, its all just one big fuck around for me, you obviously take it all a bit more personally, fair enough


:lol:

Oh my god, is that what you came up with in all the time between being permabanned from here and returning as Bradman?

Pathetic dude, almost as bad as [email protected] effort against Manly the other night :lol:

Anyhoo, I'm done for the day, enjoy living in denial choad, see you next time I log on :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> They defended great after in the second period in the first half when posession swung around. Keeping a team like manly to only one try was still a great effort. Manly varied their attack in the second half and it paid off for them.
> 
> in some ways id like to believe that we choked in the first half and gave manly their 6 points as its indicate that if we didn't choke, we could have smashed you by 30+, but that's just not the case. We aren't that good, and manly aren't that poor. FFS dude, I'm giving your team props. You can dismiss it if you like though. :smile


:lol:

I reckon it just comes down to experience.

Peace.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> any interaction i have is just with a name on the screen, most i just forget after a couple of days, its all just one big fuck around for me, you obviously take it all a bit more personally, fair enough


How much for a steak in The Gulag loser?


----------



## St Pecktor

Yeah, experience, and perhaps a bit of smarts.

Teke - where the fucks donkeycocks new 3 month avatar?! Get to work boi! :bbb


----------



## St Pecktor

Iphone predictive text is making me look like I just stepped off a boat.atsch


----------



## joogaray

..for the sake of picking a side..and because I love a cinderella story line..Go the Chooks!


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> How much for a steak in The Gulag loser?


how would i know? i've never been in a communist Russian labour camp & i doubt they would have steak, perhaps you can get Borscht or stroganoff, not that an ignorant dolt such as you would have any idea what they are atsch

geez there are some simple cunts around here these days


----------



## Rooster4Life

Not a bad Post Pecks, Respect.

Going to be tough for us against Manly but should be a cracker, and its good just to be a part of it again.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Not a bad Post Pecks, Respect.
> 
> Going to be tough for us against Manly but should be a cracker, and its good just to be a part of it again.


Enjoy the week mate. Would have brought unrivalled Internet tension and cyber bashing had we of been squaring off, but it wasn't to be.

One good thing to come out of the loss is that it draws me closer to the team. I stayed till the end, clapped their final conversion when the game was gone and watched and felt their disappointment after the game. It brings out a sense of solidarity as a fan. live the good times together, as well as the bad.Shits me to tears when fans leave early, especially after having a season like we have, yet a lot of those fans claim the team didnt give their all, despite them not giving nearly as much as fans. Plus, I don't wanna give the opposition fans the satisfaction of cheering me walking out early


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Enjoy the week mate. Would have brought unrivalled Internet tension and cyber bashing had we of been squaring off, but it wasn't to be.
> 
> One good thing to come out of the loss is that it draws me closer to the team. I stayed till the end, clapped their final conversion when the game was gone and watched and felt their disappointment after the game. It brings out a sense of solidarity as a fan. live the good times together, as well as the bad.Shits me to tears when fans leave early, especially after having a season like we have, yet a lot of those fans claim the team didnt give their all, despite them not giving nearly as much as fans. Plus, I don't wanna give the opposition fans the satisfaction of cheering me walking out early


Yeah i never leave early either. While you are in a mellow mood, Tell me, Did you really think we were pretenders?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Yeah i never leave early either. While you are in a mellow mood, Tell me, Did you really think we were pretenders?


Don't push it buddy :fire

Deep down, I think you know the answer to that question.:smile


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Don't push it buddy :fire
> 
> Deep down, I think you know the answer to that question.:smile


Haha fair enough


----------



## St Pecktor

Any of you tossers use podcasts?
theres a good league one called "This week in league" host is a one eyed Manly fan" and his sidekick is anTigers tragic. It's a great weekly listen with some funny offensive humour. Comes out every Wednesday I think.


----------



## donkeyking

St Pecktor said:


> Teke - where the fucks donkeycocks new 3 month avatar?! Get to work boi! :bbb


He owes me 3 months. I owe you a month. You can transfer that 1 month to Teke and he still owes me 2 months.

Got it bro?


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> He owes me 3 months. I owe you a month. You can transfer that 1 month to Teke and he still owes me 2 months.
> 
> Got it bro?


Teke can go fuck himself. I'd rather throw the month you owe me onto his sentence that he owes you than to sacrafice my glory at the expense of providing him some concession.


----------



## Teke

Someone sort my shit out, I need to start from scratch...

Its up to you fellas what i fly and for how long.

[email protected]$


----------



## Bendy

I feel a bit honoured it was one of my posts that led to the immortal $5 steaks debate


----------



## Rooster4Life

Pecks did we ever agree to that 1 year bet? i know i offered it , cant remember if you accepted


----------



## St Pecktor

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I feel a bit honoured it was one of my posts that led to the immortal $5 steaks debate


What was your username at Esb buddy?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Pecks did we ever agree to that 1 year bet? i know i offered it , cant remember if you accepted


I honestly don't think I did. I'm you can quote where I did I'm happy to host it.
i know I was as cocky as fuck before :smile


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I honestly don't think I did. I'm you can quote where I did I'm happy to host it.
> i know I was as cocky as fuck before :smile


argh man, If you did i cant be fucked looking back just now, so whatever. Making the GF is its own Revenge and reward anyway


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I feel a bit honoured it was one of my posts that led to the immortal $5 steaks debate


..if there was such a thing as a $5 steak in Australia and in 2013 i'm sure you'd be all over it Matt..


----------



## Kel

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I feel a bit honoured it was one of my posts that led to the immortal $5 steaks debate


He didn't like it when i pulled him up about the $5 steak. I knew he was full of shit as i have been to the pub on and off over the last 25yrs.... Friend in hand hotel - Glebe or No Names.

He then fucked up the location saying it was in Surry Hills.... he got completely owned in the thread by a number of posters


----------



## stiflers mum

lol @ choad acting all nonchalant and pretending he's unfazed by everything.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Bendigo Thompson said:


> I feel a bit honoured it was one of my posts that led to the immortal $5 steaks debate


Its admirable that you'd try & associate your sad self with me, but i doubt an ignorant imp such as you would have the first idea of how & why this came about

It was actually some little soap shy pommy git asking about the expenses of living in sydney etc, now back in your box kid, your Andy Warhol moment is up


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I remember someone saying in a thread how expensive it was in Australia.
The Dirty_Old_Choad took offence and wound up on the Pom, telling him you could buy a $5 steak with "a mountain of mash" in Sydney.
Then all the Aussies told him he was full of shit, but he swore you could even to the point of naming pubs that sell $5 fucking steaks.........
Funny watching a half mong on a keyboard pretending he was right and 30 other people were wrong.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> lol @ choad acting all nonchalant and pretending he's unfazed by everything.:lol:


nice to see you're referencing Mr Roget, keep his best seller very handy son, it'll come in handy when you want to try & have a battle built on wit with moi


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Do you try and out wit yourself when the bill comes to $20 to $30 and you pretend it was just a Friendly Fiver?


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Do you try and out wit yourself when the bill comes to $20 to $30 and you pretend it was just a Friendly Fiver?


No, ive very rarely patronised this deal, it was for the benefit of the young pommy bloke who was looking forward to coming to sydney to get fleeced & inject all his hard earned readies into the economy, god bless the chap

I prefer to dine in more salubrious surrounds, how about you fuckwit????


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I can confidently say i'm going a fair bit better than you.
But i'm not here to gloat.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> I can confidently say i'm going a fair bit better than you.
> But i'm not here to gloat.


I can confidently say that any idiot such as you who can surmise he "is going better" than someone he has never met, doesnt know, knows nothing about, has never even seen, deserves to be certified a spastic, go on a disability pension & get locked away for being just plain dumb


----------



## Kel

Bradman said:


> I can confidently say that any idiot such as you who can surmise he "is going better" than someone he has never met, doesnt know, knows nothing about, has never even seen, deserves to be certified a spastic, go on a disability pension & get locked away for being just plain dumb


How's that insurance payout going? Got enough left to live on young man..... Help you pay for that one bedder in the Boganville Shire.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> I can confidently say that any idiot such as you who can surmise he "is going better" than someone he has never met, doesnt know, knows nothing about, has never even seen, deserves to be certified a spastic, go on a disability pension & get locked away for being just plain dumb


 But he knows where you live,knows you live in a flat with a distant view of other peoples yachts and therefore can make a pretty educated guess as you used to post the magnificent waterviews:lol:from your gaff I think you called it in Cronulla. Which is hardly a salubrious suburb.


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> How's that insurance payout going? Got enough left to live on young man..... Help you pay for that one bedder in the Boganville Shire.


I've never made an insurance claim in my life

The "boganville shire"??...:rofl you sound jealous Kkkkkkkkeeeeellllll, do they do that because you stutter???..:huh

you sound jealous, where do you live KKKKeeeeeeelllllllllll

BTW, i'm doing it real tough mate, hardly any dosh, i might need to start selling things soon..


----------



## Innocent Bystander

What would an honest answer for a price of a steak be?


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> But he knows where you live,knows you live in a flat with a distant view of other peoples yachts and therefore can make a pretty educated guess as you used to post the magnificent waterviews:lol:from your gaff I think you called it in Cronulla. Which is hardly a salubrious suburb.


Cronulla isnt "salubrious"???...are you off your rocker??...the average house price is over a million, its not exactly cheap around here, i can see Glen McGraths place from my balcony, he's after about 7 million for his

WHats wrong with living in a flat??...a unit???..an apartment??..i've owned two houses over the years, i'm over doing lawns & gardens & shit, i have no worries living here, i can walk to the beach, walk to hundreds of cafes & restaurants, cinemas, pubs etc, i can walk, swim, run, fish, do whatever i want, fucking easy street son, easy street


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> What would an honest answer for a price of a steak be?


I'd generally pay between $25 to $50

you????


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> Its admirable that you'd try & associate your sad self with me, but i doubt an ignorant imp such as you would have the first idea of how & why this came about
> 
> It was actually some little soap shy pommy git asking about the expenses of living in sydney etc, now back in your box kid, your Andy Warhol moment is up


..another sorry arse lowlife troll trying to get a bite..
..feel honoured Matt that it was your post that this grub was replying to that got his miserable arse banned..


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..another sorry arse lowlife troll trying to get a bite..
> ..feel honoured Matt that it was your post that this grub was replying to that got his miserable arse banned..


well well, i dont believe i know this cove

Do i know you chap??? you talk tough, fancy a dash of Queensbury rules mixed with korean ballet????

I'll be your Huckleberry


----------



## Kel

Bradman :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> Bradman :lol:


shouldnt that be BBBBBBBBBBBBRRRRaaaaaadddddmmmmannnnnnnnnnnnn


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> I'd generally pay between $25 to $50
> 
> you????


$5


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> $5


yes, hmmmm yes indeedy


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> well well, i dont believe i know this cove
> 
> Do i know you chap??? you talk tough, fancy a dash of Queensbury rules mixed with korean ballet????
> 
> I'll be your Huckleberry


..I don't talk tough clown..just to the point..why bother to sugarcoat my opinion when I'm referring to a grub?
..and now your challenging me to a blue!!
..boxing/taekwondo style...hahaha...that's a classic..
(..oh..in my best Doc Holiday voice..)


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..I don't talk tough clown..just to the point..why bother to sugarcoat my opinion when I'm referring to a grub?
> ..and now your challenging me to a blue!!
> ..boxing/taekwondo style...hahaha...that's a classic..
> (..oh..in my best Doc Holiday voice..)


I like you, are you hot???

what size you packing down under tex???


----------



## joogaray

..settle down big fella..your having a meltdown..


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..settle down big fella..your having a meltdown..


I like how you said "big fella", are you a repeater, can you go all night???


----------



## OZ Puncher

Who let wide open back in?


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> Who let wide open back in?


who are you????


----------



## Bendy

St Pecktor said:


> What was your username at Esb buddy?


Matt Ldn I was the aforementioned soap shy pommy git.


joogaray said:


> ..if there was such a thing as a $5 steak in Australia and in 2013 i'm sure you'd be all over it Matt..


Never say no to a good deal.


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected]$ouffs & [email protected] :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected]$ouffs & [email protected] :lol:


arty:******


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Matt Ldn I was the aforementioned soap shy pommy git.
> 
> Never say no to a good deal.


..Matty next time your on the Goldy I'll shout you a $65 grassfed 200g NZ tenderlion at Moo Moo's..anything bigger usually fucks a good night on the piss..from my experience anyway..
..and be careful of that Bradman charater mate..he might come at you with a mixture of bolo punches..Ali shuffles and ariel spinning heel kicks..he sounds like a very dangerous man..


----------



## DBerry

Fuck it, Joogs, I may just come up there for one of those!


----------



## joogaray

DBerry said:


> Fuck it, Joogs, I may just come up there for one of those!


..any time brother..


----------



## DBerry

:thumbsup


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..Matty next time your on the Goldy I'll shout you a $65 grassfed 200g NZ tenderlion at Moo Moo's..anything bigger usually fucks a good night on the piss..from my experience anyway..
> ..and be careful of that Bradman charater mate..he might come at you with a mixture of bolo punches..Ali shuffles and ariel spinning heel kicks..he sounds like a very dangerous man..


You should know better than to offer to shout a povvo pom :good. I'll make sure I don't cross his path sounds terrifying.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> You should know better than to offer to shout a povvo pom :good. I'll make sure I don't cross his path sounds terrifying.


..yeah pay me back with some good finance and investment tips down the track mate 
..where are you now anyway?


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> Cronulla isnt "salubrious"???...are you off your rocker??...the average house price is over a million, its not exactly cheap around here, i can see Glen McGraths place from my balcony, he's after about 7 million for his
> 
> WHats wrong with living in a flat??...a unit???..an apartment??..i've owned two houses over the years, i'm over doing lawns & gardens & shit, i have no worries living here, i can walk to the beach, walk to hundreds of cafes & restaurants, cinemas, pubs etc, i can walk, swim, run, fish, do whatever i want, fucking easy street son, easy street


 Nothing what so ever I own a unit myself probably worth 1/2 the price of yours. I live within 10 minutes of the beach 5 minutes of the water whoopty fucking doo no Lebs where I live either so women can sunbake unharrassed:yep. But Cronulla is hardly Mosman,Vaucluse,Double Bay which is what I consider salubrious.
Anyway were getting off the point you can do all these things yet spend a hell of a lot of time posting on a forum devoted to a sport you hate in fact before everyones lounge posts were wiped I think you had a 1000 odd more posts than me at ESB and I had been a member nearly 5 years longer than you. Anyhoo the team you despise are preparing for the Grand Final while the Burgess boys are probably drunkenly throwing street signs through car windows and Rusty and PHaC have got their mum on all fours locked in tight like a pair of fingercuffs.:cheers


----------



## Rooster4Life

SBW >>>>>>>>>> all the burgess brothers


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> SBW >>>>>>>>>> all the burgess brothers


Harry Kewell >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Mario Del Piero & Luigi Zola


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Nothing what so ever I own a unit myself probably worth 1/2 the price of yours. I live within 10 minutes of the beach 5 minutes of the water whoopty fucking doo no Lebs where I live either so women can sunbake unharrassed:yep. But Cronulla is hardly Mosman,Vaucluse,Double Bay which is what I consider salubrious.
> Anyway were getting off the point you can do all these things yet spend a hell of a lot of time posting on a forum devoted to a sport you hate in fact before everyones lounge posts were wiped I think you had a 1000 odd more posts than me at ESB and I had been a member nearly 5 years longer than you. Anyhoo the team you despise are preparing for the Grand Final while the Burgess boys are probably drunkenly throwing street signs through car windows and Rusty and PHaC have got their mum on all fours locked in tight like a pair of fingercuffs.:cheers


I'm proud of you kid


----------



## Kel

Bradman :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> Bradman :lol:


kkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll


----------



## Kel

Bradman said:


> kkkkkkkkeeeeeeeeellllllllllllll


You do know its KKKel right dopey... Oh that's right! you were in the gulag when the all went down :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> You do know its KKKel right dopey... Oh that's right! you were in the gulag when the all went down :lol:


i was in the Gulag??....."KKKEL", okkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Anyhoo the team you despise are preparing for the Grand Final while the Burgess boys are probably drunkenly throwing street signs through car windows


:lol:

"Dooin it for me Da' like...we're aw daein' it for oor Moom too, like" :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Jake Friend should have got Hooker of the year of Cam Smith, His been amazing this season


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Jake Friend should have got Hooker of the year of Cam Smith, His been amazing this season


fuck off Luigi, what would you know???...you aint Fonda Metassa


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..yeah pay me back with some good finance and investment tips down the track mate
> ..where are you now anyway?


Haha one day, I'd quite like to get a few myself.

Back in cold as fuck Leeds now doing the final year of my degree before I can return to convict country.


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Haha one day, I'd quite like to get a few myself.
> 
> Back in cold as fuck Leeds now doing the final year of my degree before I can return to convict country.


..nice work mate..head down arse up aye..
..so are you gunna kick on and have a couple of more fights?


----------



## joogaray

..Paul Green to replace Neil Henry..hmmm..didn't see that one comin'..let's hope he can do a Trent Robinson and get the Cow's in a GF..


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Jake Friend should have got Hooker of the year of Cam Smith, His been amazing this season


..good to see Todd Carney give NSW selectors a backhander to tie with Thurston for 5/8 of the year..


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..nice work mate..head down arse up aye..
> ..so are you gunna kick on and have a couple of more fights?


Something like that haha. Yeah should be fighting at least by the end of Nov got a few kgs to shed and get back into shape but shouldn't take too long really.


----------



## sallywinder

wheres the popcorn smilie?


----------



## Kel

opopop


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> I'm proud of you kid


 Why thank you. You are my hero and the fact that my gaff by median prices of units in Cronulla is worth 1/2 as much as yours makes me chuffed.


----------



## St Pecktor

Cameron Smith hasn't been anywhere near as dominant as he has been this season. Definitely a player on the decline, though the Gould and media cocksuckery over him has continued.

2014 Smith = Beau Falloon.:deal


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Why thank you. You are my hero and the fact that my gaff by median prices of units in Cronulla is worth 1/2 as much as yours makes me chuffed.


chuffed???...why??????

Are you getting this real estate caper???


----------



## joogaray

Bendigo Thompson said:


> Something like that haha. Yeah should be fighting at least by the end of Nov got a few kgs to shed and get back into shape but shouldn't take too long really.


..12 months on 2 minute noodles I thought you'd piss middleweight in..


----------



## Bendy

joogaray said:


> ..12 months on 2 minute noodles I thought you'd piss middleweight in..


Mate the foods not a problem I eat pretty well and don't like junk food its staying off beer thats the killer. Had to do vodka and pepsi max the other day and I was almost in tears by the end.


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> He didn't like it when i pulled him up about the $5 steak. I knew he was full of shit as i have been to the pub on and off over the last 25yrs.... Friend in hand hotel - Glebe or No Names.
> 
> He then fucked up the location saying it was in Surry Hills.... he got completely owned in the thread by a number of posters


Really KKKKel, you're not very bright are you???

I'll let you fantasise that you got me, the great one, the champion, you fucking dolt


----------



## Innocent Bystander

The day [email protected] win a premiership.
Steaks will cost $4 'with a mountain of mash'.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> The day [email protected] win a premiership.
> Steaks will cost $4 'with a mountain of mash'.


but why?????


----------



## Kel

Bradman said:


> Really KKKKel, you're not very bright are you???
> 
> I'll let you fantasise that you got me, the great one, the champion, you fucking dolt


Hope the compo money hasn't run out yet :thumbsup


----------



## Rooster4Life

*LETS GO ROOOOOSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!*


























1 MORE TO GO!


----------



## St Pecktor

Predictions cunts!
Manly by 11+


----------



## stiflers mum

GO MANLY!!! Fancy going for Manly my 3rd most hated team. Roosters are my 2nd most hated.


----------



## Tuff Gong

See the booing Ricky Stuart got on the Footy Show last night :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Predictions cunts!
> Manly by 11+


Please remove the "[email protected]" tag on this thread.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Please remove the "[email protected]" tag on this thread.


That's not going to happen cunt, and you know it.

just so you know, the slammin Sam doco is on fox sports tonight. Thought youd be interested.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Please remove the "[email protected]" tag on this thread.


With a nice hair cut does this pump you up Morgan Huxley?


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> GO MANLY!!! Fancy going for Manly my 3rd most hated team. Roosters are my 2nd most hated.


yep. its like choosing between aids or cancer.


----------



## Kel

I'll take aids just like magic Johnson, that cunts still going strong.


----------



## stiflers mum

At least it's not the Storm my most hated.:fire


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> I'll take aids just like magic Johnson, that cunts still going strong.


I hear he's down to just one aid.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> That's not going to happen cunt, and you know it.
> 
> just so you know, the slammin Sam doco is on fox sports tonight. Thought youd be interested.


I hope they include the "crashing out of the 2013 Grand Final contention" ending :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> With a nice hair cut does this pump you up Morgan Huxley?


WTF are you on about K-K-K-Kunt?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Tuff Gong said:


> See the booing Ricky Stuart got on the Footy Show last night :lol:


Was waiting for a shoe to be thrown.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> WTF are you on about K-K-K-Kunt?


And you promised yourself you wouldn't respond to me ..... :lol: fuck'n white collar Northern beaches loser.......Go suck a cock u prick :smile


----------



## donkeyking

SBW got this cunts.


----------



## donkeyking

Seriously how soft is league. SBW been playing union for the last 5 years, comes back to league and absolutely kills it within 3 games.


----------



## OZ Puncher

donkeyking said:


> Seriously how soft is league. SBW been playing union for the last 5 years, comes back to league and absolutely kills it within 3 games.


It has softened alot with the shoulder charge ban, late hit ban, and smash-the-fuck-out-of-the-kicker ban.


----------



## joogaray

donkeyking said:


> Seriously how soft is league. SBW been playing union for the last 5 years, comes back to league and absolutely kills it within 3 games.


..like him or hate him..he's just a freak..after the '04 grandfinal I thought he was almost the 2nd coming of Artie Beetson with his offloads...but the '13 version is the complete footballer and probably on a parr with the great Big Artie..:thumbsup


----------



## Innocent Bystander

The tension leading up the final is massive, because the Steaks are so high.


----------



## joogaray

Innocent Bystander said:


> The tension leading up the final is massive, because the Steaks are so high.


..$5 cubed blade steak..:deal


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> Hope the compo money hasn't run out yet :thumbsup


what compo money??

I've only ever been on compo once when i had a bung knee, i think you're on drugs kkkkkel

end of the day, you live in shitsville & ,,.......

oh never mind..:rofl


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> *LETS GO ROOOOOSTERS!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1 MORE TO GO!


i cant see one junior in that whole load of bullshit, Easts are leeches, they give nothing to Rugby League


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> i cant see one junior in that whole load of bullshit, Easts are leeches, they give nothing to Rugby League


Grab a tissue, dry your eyes and blow your nose.
You fucking pointless nerd.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Grab a tissue, dry your eyes and blow your nose.
> You fucking pointless nerd.


Nerd????

I'm a veritable God, you worthless cunt, & dont you forget it, a beach strutting God

Sad westies like you make me sick, i dont even wish to talk to you, if ever i come accross westies i snub them


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> And you promised yourself you wouldn't respond to me ..... :lol: fuck'n white collar Northern beaches loser.......Go suck a cock u prick :smile


Needy much?

Blow it out your arse ya glorified backpacking cunt.


----------



## Rooster4Life

EASTS TO WIN!

artyarty:hammer:lama:bluesuitartyarty


----------



## Rooster4Life

Made this video a few weeks back, Expect more of the same.... without [email protected] there ofcourse


----------



## joogaray

..good to see Russel Faixfax echo my thoughts on Sonnybill..:good

http://www.nrl.com/chooks-must-feed-off-sbw-more-fairfax/tabid/10874/newsid/74966/default.aspx


----------



## stiflers mum

And in the biggest league news of the week Matt Prior has signed a 2 year deal with the Sharks. Big loss for the Dragons good forward who also could fill in as a centre when Cooper was injured which was frequently. Hope this Mike Cooper from England is a good forward.


----------



## stiflers mum

donkeyking said:


> Seriously how soft is league. SBW been playing union for the last 5 years, comes back to league and absolutely kills it within 3 games.


 SBW is just a rare talent.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> SBW is just a rare talent.


He's been a real shot in the arm for the scum this season. :smile


----------



## Dudman




----------



## Innocent Bystander

stiflers mum said:


> SBW is just a rare talent.


Well done.


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol the choad with his little potshots at the roosters. He's cut up Souths squandered a 14 point lead and would be playing today if they didn't choke.:yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Win or lose today it's amazing to get to be in the last game, I'm on my way to anz to cheer on the boys so go the roosters and enjoy the night everyone!


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> :lol the choad with his little potshots at the roosters. He's cut up Souths squandered a 14 point lead and would be playing today if they didn't choke.:yep


What are you butt hurt about bro? You spent hours searching for choad all over the net. Now that youve found him, how about showing a little love.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> What are you butt hurt about bro? You spent hours searching for choad all over the net. Now that youve found him, how about showing a little love.


 Bradman.:lol: There is only 1 choad. Im glad he's back especially after saying this forum was shit at ESB. And now he's come back.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Bradman.:lol: There is only 1 choad. Im glad he's back especially after saying this forum was shit at ESB. And now he's come back.


If only the likes of Sterlo came back.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Let's go you mighty Eagles!


----------



## St Pecktor

:lol: Stewart the softcock.


----------



## St Pecktor

Scum already getting the rub of the green and still ne the set with a choke. :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

Swift backline passing there.
The Chooks should have given away their token penalty instead and kept then to two. Thff thff... Is that choke I can smell?


----------



## Tuff Gong

3 bad ref calls in Roosters favour:

1. Pearce's knock on.

2. Pearce's hand on the ball when Foran played it.

3. Jennings' play at the ball when Lyon kicked into touch.

Then there was the penalty given for stripping the ball when JWH headbutted Horo.

Interesting.


----------



## Tuff Gong

4. Maloney's forward pass to Minicello.


----------



## Tuff Gong

5. Friend's late swinging arm on DCE.


----------



## zelky

Yeah...fucken cheats.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Congratulations Rooster4life, well done mate, enjoy your win.


----------



## Tuff Gong

$BW "Allahu akbar" what a fucking cunt.


----------



## joogaray

Go the Roosters!..top game!..Kenny Dowell plays half a game with a broken jaw..:clap:


----------



## St Pecktor

I dozed off not lon after half time. Was the refereeing that bad in the 2nd? I thought roosters got more than their fair share of good calls in the first.

Toovey must be going close to being on suicide watch.:lol:


----------



## Kel

Bradman said:


> what compo money??
> 
> I've only ever been on compo once when i had a bung knee, i think you're on drugs kkkkkel
> 
> end of the day, you live in shitsville & ,,.......
> 
> oh never mind..:rofl


Still can't work out how many K's you need to use u fuck'n dodo


----------



## Kel

I'm glad a white collar wannabe cunt like Muttley lost tonight, but Manly did have a few calls go against them


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Needy much?
> 
> Blow it out your arse ya glorified backpacking cunt.


Whatever happened to that bogan mate from the central coast that was a **** veteran that you used to suck up to?


----------



## Rooster4Life

"Scum: Forever In Our Shadow"

What Shadow? You need to here to cast one!










2013 MINOR PREMIERS 
&
2013 PREMIERS

We were the best team all year!!, Its Amazing to see the great red white and blue back on top, 6 GFs since 2000 and we won 2, Could be better but hey!! i aint complaining could be 0 in 43 years. But anyway as i said a couple weeks back


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Swift backline passing there.
> The Chooks should have given away their token penalty instead and kept then to two. Thff thff...* Is that choke I can smell?*


No mate that was last week.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## St Pecktor

Enjoy your win mate. I actually slept through the 2nd half due to being super tired from work.
Had a lot of lucky calls go your way, but manly can't complain as they got lucky against the sharks 2 weeks back.


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> Still can't work out how many K's you need to use u fuck'n dodo


speak english & i may reply to you, you sad illiterate cunt, go on, do your best?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> "Scum: Forever In Our Shadow"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 MINOR PREMIERS
> &
> 2013 PREMIERS
> 
> We were the best team all year!!, Its Amazing to see the great red white and blue back on top, 6 GFs since 2000 and we won 2, Could be better but hey!! i aint complaining could be 0 in 43 years. But anyway as i said a couple weeks back


20-13, you'll never catch us in our lifetime, cunt, we'll pull away infact, i'm guessing a club with no juniors, on the juice, & after politis dies will be more likely to fuck off to perth than the shonks,What Shadow? look at how many members you have, look at how many comps youve won, youre still in our shadow & don't you forget it Twoheadgadine


----------



## Rooster4Life

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I LOVE THE JEALOUSY!!! AND I EMBRACE YOUR HATE AND ANGER, WE ARE PREMIERS AND I DONT GIVE A FUCK WHAT YOU SAY LOL!!

Finally the prick shows his true colors, Acting as if he was nice and calm and didnt care, look at him now lol, WE ARE THE PREMIERS BABY!!!

Keep living in a time before you were born you loser, at least Pecks shows some class and respect your just a fake piece of shit that came along to this forum for the sole reason that you thought you would be the premiers today, well fuck off cos once again the Mighty Red, White and Bluesters are Champions!!!

Only Club To Play In Every Season

THE SUN WILL ALWAYS RISE IN THE EAST!!!!!










YEAH BABY!!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fuck he's a sore loser :rofl.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Fuck he's a sore loser :rofl.


you think he would be used to it by now huh?


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Stiffjab

Jennings putting his body on the line and his head into the dirt to score that try was spectacular. 

JWH getting away with that headbutt was also spectacular in its own right :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Congratulations to Cronulla beating the Windsor Wolves. Great to see the choad so pissed off.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Fuck he's a sore loser :rofl.


 Expect a few posts about membership,glory days,Cronulla etc. etc. Easts are my 2nd most loathed side but knowing the choad is so pissed off kind of makes me glad they won. Congratulations R4L. Commiserations TG and teke. Dragons resurgence in 2014:deal
In Drinkwater and Widdop we trust.:deal


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Expect a few posts about membership,glory days,Cronulla etc. etc. Easts are my 2nd most loathed side but knowing the choad is so pissed off kind of makes me glad they won. Congratulations R4L. Commiserations TG and teke. Dragons resurgence in 2014:deal
> In Drinkwater and Widdop we trust.:deal


knowing that you, whoever you are, is so worked up about me & imagining that i'm worked up is priceless in itself


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> 20-13, you'll never catch us in our lifetime, cunt, we'll pull away infact, i'm guessing a club with no juniors, on the juice, & after politis dies will be more likely to fuck off to perth than the shonks,What Shadow? look at how many members you have, look at how many comps youve won, youre still in our shadow & don't you forget it Twoheadgadine


 This is worked up choad.:yep Yeah I can't see a $5 steak meal cheering you up anytime soon.:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Owned.


----------



## Rooster4Life

I made this video for the haters lol


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## donkeyking

Manly cannot be complaining about referring, that was no penalty try, all year.


----------



## St Pecktor

donkeyking said:


> Manly cannot be complaining about referring, that was no penalty try, all year.


I agree with you that they shouldnt be complaining, but Lyon would have scored that if he wasnt taken out, so I'm happy for it to be given a penalty try, regardless of what the silly rule interpretations state. Manly should have been knocked out by the Sharks 2 weeks ago. Got 2 gift trys which costed the Sharks the game.

The Storm on the other hand, were allowed to get away with their usual murder, yet still got owned by Souths and the dads army 8th placed Knights.


----------



## Tuff Gong

How funny is it to see wide_open_choad losing his shit :lol:


----------



## Nigelbro

Apart from the gesturing (which I think is what tuff gong is referring to) I thought SBW showed some heart after a couple of early mistakes. I think he fumbled and made some defensive mistakes and almost could've dropped his bundle altogether. Then a great second half, he definitely has an inspiring effect on his team mates.

Then he goes into the praying again which ruins it for me.


----------



## joogaray

Nigelbro said:


> Apart from the gesturing (which I think is what tuff gong is referring to) I thought SBW showed some heart after a couple of early mistakes. I think he fumbled and made some defensive mistakes and almost could've dropped his bundle altogether. Then a great second half, he definitely has an inspiring effect on his team mates.
> 
> Then he goes into the praying again which ruins it for me.


atsch..yeah the prayin' bit is cringeworthy..

..but yes agree on SBW..
..i'm not sure if one player has ever been so influential on a clubs fortunes..Lazo springs to mind when the Bronc's brought him but I can't think of another instance where one marquee player comes in and turns the whole culture 'round..


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> atsch..yeah the prayin' bit is cringeworthy..
> 
> ..but yes agree on SBW..
> ..i'm not sure if one player has ever been so influential on a clubs fortunes..Lazo springs to mind when the Bronc's brought him but I can't think of another instance where one marquee player comes in and turns the whole culture 'round..


I think thats ba bit over the top. The Roosters have looked great without him this year also, and have kept teams to nill without him as well. Johns, Thurston, Lockyer, etc were far more influential for their teams than SBW is for the scum.

Did SBW pick up any awards at the Dally M's? I missed it.


----------



## Tuff Gong

When they interviewed him after the game he looked skyward and said "alahu akbar".

Too much man, just like when Mundine said it after one of his fights.


----------



## joogaray

..do youse reckon ol' mate wide open arse cheeks is on the gear?

..that was fucken funny when he was up me the other day..goin' from offerin' me out with a mixture marquis of queensbury and kungfu!..and then swings to inquirin' about my sexual prowess..and nek minute he's debating Sydney real estate..and then another GF day meltdown..i reckon he's on the crack pipe for sure..:good


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> I think thats ba bit over the top. The Roosters have looked great without him this year also, and have kept teams to nill without him as well. Johns, Thurston, Lockyer, etc were far more influential for their teams than SBW is for the scum.
> 
> Did SBW pick up any awards at the Dally M's? I missed it.


..my point is that all the aforementioned players had been at theier respective clubs prior to any grandfinal success..SBW just blew in..


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> When they interviewed him after the game he looked skyward and said "alahu akbar".
> 
> Too much man, just like when Mundine said it after one of his fights.


He's playing out the old Durka durka card so he can refuse to get drug tested due to religous beliefs. 
:hey

Players should be limited to just one durka durka per 3 months.


----------



## St Pecktor

joogaray said:


> ..my point is that all the aforementioned players had been at theier respective clubs prior to any grandfinal success..SBW just blew in..


I see your point, but the Roosters signed Maloney, Jennings, O'Donnell, and a new coach who has been able to basically add another marquee there in Pearce as he's playing far better than he used to. He's also improved other shit cunts as well.

It's not as if SBW was their only signing and theyve gone from shit to premiers. I only saw the first half last night, and I thought he looked poor. Dropped the ball on at least 2 occasions.


----------



## joogaray

St Pecktor said:


> I see your point, but the Roosters signed Maloney, Jennings, O'Donnell, and a new coach who has been able to basically add another marquee there in Pearce as he's playing far better than he used to. He's also improved other shit cunts as well.
> 
> It's not as if SBW was their only signing and theyve gone from shit to premiers. I only saw the first half last night, and I thought he looked poor. Dropped the ball on at least 2 occasions.


..yeah mate just throwin' it out there..don't wanna arm wrestle over it 
..but yes true..the Roosters half had the team anyway..the spine..and bring in blokes like O'Donnell who I've always been a fan of..
..the big one for me was JWH..he grew a extra leg when SBW came into the side..the pack was a beast..
..I'm not a Roosters fan but it's a good story..:good


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..do youse reckon ol' mate wide open arse cheeks is on the gear?
> 
> ..that was fucken funny when he was up me the other day..goin' from offerin' me out with a mixture marquis of queensbury and kungfu!..and then swings to inquirin' about my sexual prowess..and nek minute he's debating Sydney real estate..and then another GF day meltdown..i reckon he's on the crack pipe for sure..:good


Do you wax or shave down below???


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> How funny is it to see wide_open_choad losing his shit :lol:


what???...losing my shit??, whats that all about?..is that some strange Perth saying or something???

I really dont understand you western staters


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> Do you wax or shave down below???


..I shave my nuts joog..:good

..would you like a suck? 2 times?


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..I shave my nuts joog..:good
> 
> ..would you like a suck? 2 times?


WTF?????? Do you think i'm fucking gay or something???

I only wanted to know about your grooming habits, not suck your balls, you fucking deviate


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> WTF?????? Do you think i'm fucking gay or something???
> 
> I only wanted to know about your grooming habits, not suck your balls, you fucking deviate


..who said you had to like it kunt?:nod


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> what???...losing my shit??, whats that all about?..is that some strange Perth
> saying or something???
> 
> I really dont understand you western staters


You're barking up the wrong tree numbnuts - I live in Sydney.

You're located further west than I am :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Our Premiership









[email protected] Premiership


----------



## joogaray

Rooster4Life said:


> Our Premiership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] Premiership


...ouch!!!


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Our Premiership
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] Premiership


You beat Manly in the GF, not Souths. Kinda sad that you've been posting about Souths more than the grand final win.You should still be drunk or at least hungover like most of the chook fans I know, instead you were on windows movie maker making monbtages just hours after the win. :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You beat Manly in the GF, not Souths. Kinda sad that you've been posting about Souths more than the grand final win.You should still be drunk or at least hungover like most of the chook fans I know, instead you were on windows movie maker making monbtages just hours after the win. :lol:


I dont drink mate, Im just rubbing salt in the wounds like you or anyone other souffs fan would do in this situation, I spent the GF with my family and went to the game, had a great night and came back home, No need to be hung over i feel fine, Doesnt mean im enjoying the win any less. Anyway this wasnt directed at you


----------



## St Pecktor

pm it to him then.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> pm it to him then.


naaaaaaa lol


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You're barking up the wrong tree numbnuts - I live in Sydney.
> 
> You're located further west than I am :yep


I have no idea who you are, which is a bit of a worry as you seem to know so much about me, you seem very creepy & a bit like a stalker, very fucking weird


----------



## Tuff Gong

Our Dumb Bradman :yep


----------



## joogaray

..he want's to know if I shave my nuts or wax the kunts..he want's to know if i'm a capable 'repeater'..and now he's callin' 'you' creepy and weird..:huh


----------



## Tuff Gong

Our Dumb Bradman
Wants to know if you wax or shave your nuts...


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Our Dumb Bradman :yep


I'm dumb because i dont know who you are???...youre very strange


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..he want's to know if I shave my nuts or wax the kunts..he want's to know if i'm a capable 'repeater'..and now he's callin' 'you' creepy and weird..:huh


Oh come on man, you asked me to slurp on your dusters, thats, well not so wierd, but i'm not that way inclined, i'm glad you are & i support your freedom of sexuality, but you really shouldnt proposition just anyone


----------



## joogaray

..buddy..you asked if I wax or shave my nuts!..i responded and simply stated that I shave and politely asked if you wanted to suck my nuts..not once..but twice..and not because I actually like a dude sucking my nuts..but more because it would've been more degrading for you..that is all..


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..buddy..you asked if I wax or shave my nuts!..i responded and simply stated that I shave and politely asked if you wanted to suck my nuts..not once..but twice..and not because I actually like a dude sucking my nuts..but more because it would've been more degrading for you..that is all..


I expressed an interest in your grooming habits strictly in a Johnson & Johnson like manner, you couldnt wait for me to wrap my laughing gear around your wheels, you sir are a pervert!!! PERVERT!!!!!


----------



## joogaray

..kunt!..I challenge you to find one instance where I ever said I wasn't..:deal


----------



## thehook13




----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> naaaaaaa lol


:lol: All good buddy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I'm dumb because i dont know who you are???...youre very strange


You're dumb because you think you're clever.

[email protected]$ :lol:

Even your Hollywood superstar owner couldn't buy you a premiership :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Our Dumb Bradman :yep


:lol: http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?7356-wide-open-anus/page2



> #16
> 
> Kel
> 
> Kel is online now Contender Kel's Avatar
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> :Join Date:May 2013Locationrummoyne via ESBPosts:591Mentioned:3 Post(s)Tagged:0 Thread(s)vCash:650
> 
> Quote Originally Posted by Sox View Post
> 
> He has 4 posts, and already banned.
> 
> For starting this thread -
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthrea...ash-very-often
> lol
> 
> He'll be back, I remember he would boast that he never got banned on ESB because only idiots did........ Now after 4 posts on this site he's gone


 He's predictable and unlike Anus,Anglosaxon he's a shit troll. But he's our shit troll and Im glad he's back and has become completely unhinged at the Roosters winning the GF.:yep


----------



## Innocent Bystander

What's a steak worth in Roosters territory?
I had one at a pub in Manly a few months ago for lunch.
It was just what i needed at the time, but alas....It wasn't a very big steak and i had to help my son finish his pasta.
I'm also pretty sure, i saw where The Choad was half educated.
He was a Manly Girls High School student, wasn't he?


----------



## joogaray

..shit cunt = shit troll :good


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You're dumb because you think you're clever.
> 
> [email protected]$ :lol:
> 
> Even your Hollywood superstar owner couldn't buy you a premiership :rofl


I'm not following what you're getting at, you seem a little confused, i actually think youre just a little miffed that i dont really know who any of you weirdos are


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> What's a steak worth in Roosters territory?
> I had one at a pub in Manly a few months ago for lunch.
> It was just what i needed at the time, but alas....It wasn't a very big steak and i had to help my son finish his pasta.
> I'm also pretty sure, i saw where The Choad was half educated.
> He was a Manly Girls High School student, wasn't he?


youre not the sharpest tool in the shed are you son???


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I had to stop reading.
After you fucked up the first word of the question.
Very intelligent response Steak Fraud.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> youre not the sharpest tool in the shed are you son???


 * You're


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> * You're


oh my god, i left out an apostrophe!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> I had to stop reading.
> After you fucked up the first word of the question.
> Very intelligent response Steak Fraud.


You have to understand, my computer usually corrects shit like that, it's a nifty little number, i'll have to have a word with it, sort the punk out


----------



## Innocent Bystander

You have to understand how much shit you talk.
Did your computer only work for half of your you'res here ?


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> You have to understand how much shit you talk.
> Did your computer only work for half of your you'res here ?


no, after the devastating rebuke i suffered at your merciless hands, i quickly adjusted & manually became anally retentive & super pedantic with my spelling, you taught me a valuable lesson sir & i thank you from the bottom of my bottom, you are truly the Grasshopper


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> I'm not following what you're getting at, you seem a little confused, i actually think youre just a little miffed that i dont really know who any of you weirdos are


You're not allowed to blame your computer, for only getting this one, half right Brainiac.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> You're not allowed to blame your computer, for only getting this one, half right Brainiac.


you pedantic little horses hoof, you're carrying on like a blouse, trust me, if i don't type too fast it slots the apostrophe in, perhaps i'm not waiting for the little bastard to go in, this macbook pro is fucking flash son, real flash


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> you pedantic little horses hoof, you're carrying on like a blouse, trust me, if i don't type too fast it slots the apostrophe in, perhaps i'm not waiting for the little bastard to go in, this macbook pro is fucking flash son, real flash


I bet it works like a clapped out piece of shit, when you're trying to post in the Gulag.


----------



## Bundjalung

Shit, you fellas seem to be getting a bit sidetracked. Bring the convo back to the nrl.

What do you think of the Aussie squad? Looking strong?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tongan squad looks pretty good.


----------



## Rooster4Life

What a year! What more could you ask for! its finally sunk in now and i just bought myself a 2013 Premiers Jersey which i should get in the mail in a few weeks! What a fucking year!!!


----------



## Rooster4Life

NZ prob going to go back2back this year, they have a really good team while Aus keep choosing the same players that are aging each year. ill be going for Italy even tho they wont stand a chance against the heavyweights, i wanna see Mini and Guarra do well


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> NZ prob going to go back2back this year, they have a really good team while Aus keep choosing the same players that are aging each year. ill be going for Italy even tho they wont stand a chance against the heavyweights, i wanna see Mini and Guarra do well


Italy will go backwards faster than their army & eventually surrender, again, just like the Italian army


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Italy will go backwards faster than their army & eventually surrender, again, just like the Italian army


good one! ................... atsch


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> oh my god, i left out an apostrophe!!!!!!!!!


 *Oh

http://www.grammar-monster.com/lessons/capital_letters_start_sentences.htm


----------



## Bundjalung

St Pecktor said:


> Tongan squad looks pretty good.


Great to see the pacific island teams full of nrl players. Will hold their ground against Oz, NZ and Eng.
Remember seeing the country footy players getting a chance in the tests but weren't used to the elite level, so they always struggled.

So can expect more than 1 set of six of flying torpedoes / missiles in their games....can't wait.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


>


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


>


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life will be battering his sav when he hears this.

SBW to stay with Roosters in 2014 rejects NZRU offer.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...fter-rejecting-nzru-offer-20131011-2vd35.html


----------



## Rooster4Life

*YEAH BABBBBBBBBBBBBYYYY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*










From all accounts he really loves the club, the team and the fans here, And is a big reason why he is staying, His happy here. This is not only AMAZING for us but great for Rugby League in general, he is overall the best player in the game imo


----------



## Rooster4Life

ohhhhhhhhhhhhh sonnnnny billll willlllllllliammmmmmsssss


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Rooster4Life will be battering his sav when he hears this.
> 
> SBW to stay with Roosters in 2014 rejects NZRU offer.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...fter-rejecting-nzru-offer-20131011-2vd35.html


Reading between the lines a bit here, but I reckon he's made a deal with NZRU to come back in 2015 in time for the RU world cup:

"Sorensen added: "We obviously worked pretty hard to bring Sonny home, and we have had some really good conversations with him. This is disappointing but we know we put our best foot forward, and in the end Sonny has made his decision.

"As we do with many players who leave New Zealand, we will continue to keep the lines of communication open with him about his playing career."

Rennie said: "While we are disappointed that Sonny won't be with us in 2014 now, we'll be keen to keep talking to him about future options.""


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> ohhhhhhhhhhhhh sonnnnny billll willlllllllliammmmmmsssss


Are you "Chook Hopeful" on the SMH site?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Are you "Chook Hopeful" on the SMH site?


no why?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> no why?


Read the comments below the article stifler linked to - someone posting under the name "Chook Hopeful" posted "Oh Sonny Bill Williams" there too..just thought it might have been you.


----------



## Stiffjab

Rooster4Life said:


> This is not only AMAZING for us but great for Rugby League in general, he is overall the best player in the game imo




I think Greg Inglis still pips him as NRL's greatest player imo.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Stiffjab said:


> I think Greg Inglis still pips him as NRL's greatest player imo.


Not as a whole package he doesn't come close to SBW.


----------



## joogaray

Stiffjab said:


> I think Greg Inglis still pips him as NRL's greatest player imo.


..one's a forward ones a back..but like apples and oranges..both totally different but both delicious


----------



## Rooster4Life

LMFAO, MUST WATCH


----------



## St Pecktor

Love for the club? :lol: More like u for nick has had to form out a few more money bags for the vain prick.
i dare say that SBW overestimated his value to NZ rugby. All Blacks don't need him and probably offered him very little. No doubt he's had a good time at the chooks and is enjoying himself, but don't kid yourself that money isn't the motivating factor behind his decision.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Reading between the lines a bit here, but I reckon he's made a deal with NZRU to come back in 2015 in time for the RU world cup:
> 
> "Sorensen added: "We obviously worked pretty hard to bring Sonny home, and we have had some really good conversations with him. This is disappointing but we know we put our best foot forward, and in the end Sonny has made his decision.
> 
> "As we do with many players who leave New Zealand, we will continue to keep the lines of communication open with him about his playing career."
> 
> Rennie said: "While we are disappointed that Sonny won't be with us in 2014 now, we'll be keen to keep talking to him about future options.""


i reckon that's his plan, and he's than vain that he probably thinks NZRU will let him do it like they have with a few other players under special circumstances.

the NZRU have a policy which required players to play in the super 15 competition the year prior to a World Cup year. They have apparently broke this rule for certain players under certain circumstances, but SBW hardly falls into the "elite All Black" category.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Not as a whole package he doesn't come close to SBW.


Get off the drugs Luigi, Engadine's remoteness has left you brain fucked


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Love for the club? :lol: More like u for nick has had to form out a few more money bags for the vain prick.
> i dare say that SBW overestimated his value to NZ rugby. All Blacks don't need him and probably offered him very little. No doubt he's had a good time at the chooks and is enjoying himself, but don't kid yourself that money isn't the motivating factor behind his decision.


Lets just face it, Politis is sucking Schuberts cock, end of story, the Rorters are without a doubt the most heartless, soulless, "entity" in the history of Australian sport


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffjab said:


> I think Greg Inglis still pips him as NRL's greatest player imo.


SBW isn't even the best forward in the game. According to the Dally M's he isn't even the best back rower in the game, or at the Roosters.

pretty sure he finished outside the top 15 in the Dally M's race too, although I don't think he's outside the top 15 myself.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Lets just face it, Politis is sucking Schuberts cock, end of story, the Rorters are without a doubt the most heartless, soulless, "entity" in the history of Australian sport


Pretty sure Schubert was in Politis' corporate box with Politis, and The channel 9 boss.:huh


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> SBW isn't even the best forward in the game. According to the Dally M's he isn't even the best back rower in the game, or at the Roosters.
> 
> pretty sure he finished outside the top 15 in the Dally M's race too, although I don't think he's outside the top 15 myself.


i'm certain he's a brain dead sheep shagging puppet of that cunt who looks after mundane, if i have to hear his boring drone of a voice again, calling everyone bro, & being a typical fucking dumb kiwi/samoan/cuzzybro muslim again i'll hate the Rorters even more, if thats possible


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty sure Schubert was in Politis' corporate box with Politis, and The channel 9 boss.:huh


read as fact Pecks

over & out Mr Integrity, youve left Rugby League in a terrible state

Wont be long before we get the results of the drug drama, after ASADA report the results

Sharks...fucked on peptidfes
Manly ....fucked on Dankeys peptides
Rorters....on the HGH...fucked also
Newcastle have been a drug fucked club since 1908
Souths...the real, clean winners of the comp

The shame of this year is just terrible, i'm dreading the final report


----------



## Rooster4Life

LMFAO you [email protected] fans are funny as hell, your right SBW aint shit cos the dally Ms said so lmfao. We all know the Burgess boys are much better cos they got a couple awards that night :rolleyes


----------



## Rooster4Life

your all just pissed because this man has achieved more on his own then your whole club has in over 40 years, and he wasnt even born then


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> read as fact Pecks
> 
> over & out Mr Integrity, youve left Rugby League in a terrible state
> 
> Wont be long before we get the results of the drug drama, after ASADA report the results
> 
> Sharks...fucked on peptidfes
> Manly ....fucked on Dankeys peptides
> Rorters....on the HGH...fucked also
> Newcastle have been a drug fucked club since 1908
> Souths...the real, clean winners of the comp
> 
> The shame of this year is just terrible, i'm dreading the final report


:rofl








You 2 ranting together makes me laugh so much, trying to make each other feel better. just a few days ago you were going around acting like you don't care now your filling 2 pages of your ranting haha

jealous much?


----------



## St Pecktor

SBW4Life - you're right. He's the best player in league, and absolutely loves the club above all else. Lets all take a bow and kiss the ground in ode to sonny.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> SBW4Life - you're right. He's the best player in league, and absolutely loves the club above all else. Lets all take a how and kiss the ground in ode to sonny.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> SBW4Life - you're right. He's the best player in league, and absolutely loves the club above all else. Lets all take a bow and kiss the ground in ode to sonny.


cant wait till he gets that Roosters for life tat, he'll just have to get the Doggies one lasered off, maybe he'll just get a tattoo of a cock


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> cant wait till he gets that Roosters for life tat, he'll just have to get the Doggies one lasered off, maybe he'll just get a tattoo of a cock


Look you don't have to be upset that we are premiers, look on the bright side we only get to be premiers for a year , you have your whole life to be a loser


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol: If he changes his mind and Khoder and Choc buy out his contract again that would be funny. :lol: @ the choad. The Roosters winning the GF has him frothing at the mouth.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> read as fact Pecks
> 
> over & out Mr Integrity, youve left Rugby League in a terrible state
> 
> Wont be long before we get the results of the drug drama, after ASADA report the results
> 
> Sharks...fucked on peptidfes
> Manly ....fucked on Dankeys peptides
> Rorters....on the HGH...fucked also
> Newcastle have been a drug fucked club since 1908
> Souths...the real, clean winners of the comp
> 
> The shame of this year is just terrible, i'm dreading the final report


 Choad as usual like in the lounge at ESB you are making a fool of yourself. Do you know who initially was investigated by ASADA and triggered the investigation in league and who he played for?

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...-stood-down-in-drug-probe-20130211-2e8pr.html



> Ads by Google
> The symptoms of lung cancer
> 
> www.ICanQuit.com.au/LungCancer
> 
> Free, Confidential, Tailored Quit Smoking Advice - Visit I Can Quit!
> Reportedly stood down ... Curtis Johnston (left).
> 
> Reportedly stood down ... Curtis Johnston (left). Photo: Getty Images
> 
> A lower grader from NRL club South Sydney has reportedly been stood down as part of an investigation into allegations he used performance-enhancing drugs.
> 
> The Nine Network on Monday claimed Curtis Johnston, who plays for the Rabbitohs' NSW Cup feeder club North Sydney and has yet to play in the NRL, was at the centre of an investigation following a series of damning text messages.
> 
> It is not yet clear if the drama surrounding Johnston is linked to the Australian Crime Commission's report claiming widespread drug use through Australian sport.
> 
> The ACC on Monday said both the NRL and AFL were free to inform the clubs that were under investigation as part of Project Aperio, but the NRL has not yet given any indication as to whether it had done so.
> Advertisement
> 
> On Sunday, the NRL released a statement saying it was still attempting to clarify the mechanism by which it could inform clubs, and hoped to do so within the following 48 hours.
> 
> The Nine Network claimed it had secured possession of a series of text messages from Johnston boasting about his use of banned substances.
> 
> It is believed Johnston claimed the text messages were a joke.
> 
> Bears boss Greg Florimo claimed the outside back had never returned a positive drugs test.
> 
> "He's been here for the last five years, he's tested at least five or six times with ASADA and has come back negative every time," Florimo said.
> 
> NSW Rugby League boss Geoff Carr confirmed to News Limited that a player had been stood down following an allegation of illicit drug use.
> 
> "There's been an allegation and the club has been cautious and stood the player down," Carr said.
> 
> "There has been no positive test."
> 
> Carr declined to confirm the player or the club involved in the investigation.
> 
> AAP
> 
> Read more: http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...-drug-probe-20130211-2e8pr.html#ixzz2hSeD9URt


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Choad as usual like in the lounge at ESB you are making a fool of yourself. Do you know who initially was investigated by ASADA and triggered the investigation in league and who he played for?
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...-stood-down-in-drug-probe-20130211-2e8pr.html


Initially??? you brain dead spastic

He played for Norths, he wasn't a contracted Souths player at the time & he was hardly one of the big fish, he was just a dumb cunt, much like yourself, who happened to send stupid text messages joking about it all

It wouldn't surprise me if Saints were also on them, they'd better ask for their money back


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Look you don't have to be upset that we are premiers, look on the bright side we only get to be premiers for a year , you have your whole life to be a loser


Thanks Luigi, i might move to Twoheadgadine to complete my profile as a loser


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Thanks Luigi, i might move to Twoheadgadine to complete my profile as a loser


nothing wrong with Engadine mate so idk why you bag it lol, you are a 15min drive from me, stop acting all high and mighty


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> nothing wrong with Engadine mate so idk why you bag it lol, you are a 15min drive from me, stop acting all high and mighty


Twoheadgadine is the slum of the shire, its full of derros, its for people who want to live in the shire but cant afford to live closer to the beach, you lucked out Luigi


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Twoheadgadine is the slum of the shire, its full of derros, its for people who want to live in the shire but cant afford to live closer to the beach, you lucked out Luigi


umm no it isnt... thats janalli , Nothing wrong with Engadine but keep telling yourself that, as for the beach i couldn't care less as im not a beach person anyway, But if i really really wanted to go im sure id manage to drive 15mins to go to it.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> umm no it isnt... thats janalli , Nothing wrong with Engadine but keep telling yourself that, as for the beach i couldn't care less as im not a beach person anyway, But if i really really wanted to go im sure id manage to drive 15mins to go to it.


Jannali is 1000X better than that shithole Engadine

Janali


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Jannali is 1000X better than that shithole Engadine
> 
> Janali


lmfao maybe in the 70s, too bad they never progressed past that, do you even leave Cronulla? or you doing the same with your life as your doing with your rugby league? living in the 70s


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> lmfao maybe in the 70s, too bad they never progressed past that, do you even leave Cronulla? or you doing the same with your life as your doing with your rugby league? living in the 70s


Oh i think i've seena bit more of the big bad world than you Luigi

Jannali is heaps better, i know i'd rather say i'm from Jannali than shitty Engadine, your parents must have really fucked up Luigi


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Oh i think i've seena bit more of the big bad world than you Luigi
> 
> Jannali is heaps better, i know i'd rather say i'm from Jannali than shitty Engadine, your parents must have really fucked up Luigi


see if anyone on this forum took you serious i might give a shit, but everyone knows you are full of shit so i don't care lol


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> Initially??? you brain dead spastic
> 
> He played for Norths, he wasn't a contracted Souths player at the time & he was hardly one of the big fish, he was just a dumb cunt, much like yourself, who happened to send stupid text messages joking about it all
> 
> It wouldn't surprise me if Saints were also on them, they'd better ask for their money back


 You seem a bit upset. Funny sending a text message about having yabbie pumps in your arms etc. etc. Crowe is like Politis only worse he has been known to buy his way out of trouble,fights like a spastic (Coffs Harbour,London where Watson kicked his arse and Russell needed his bodyguard to save him and hold Eric while Russell got a few in).

You're really upset:lol: Shit my team finished 3rd last and Im less upset than you. You're team is probably on them and way over the cap and you still
lost. Rusty and PHac looked really pissed off when you squandered a 14 point lead and lost against Manly. Their patience is wearing thin better win a comp soon or the tanty chucking phone thrower will withdraw his support,flog off all the state of the art facilities he has bought and you will be back to the Souths 1990-2006.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> You seem a bit upset. Funny sending a text message about having yabbie pumps in your arms etc. etc. Crowe is like Politis only worse he has been known to buy his way out of trouble,fights like a spastic (Coffs Harbour,London where Watson kicked his arse and Russell needed his bodyguard to save him and hold Eric while Russell got a few in).
> 
> You're really upset:lol: Shit my team finished 3rd last and Im less upset than you. You're team is probably on them and way over the cap and you still
> lost. Rusty and PHac looked really pissed off when you squandered a 14 point lead and lost against Manly. Their patience is wearing thin better win a comp soon or the tanty chucking phone thrower will withdraw his support,flog off all the state of the art facilities he has bought and you will be back to the Souths 1990-2006.:lol:


No i'm far from upset, nothing upsets me

Crowe has been known to buy his way out of trouble??...you been reading the tabloids again knackers?? not that i care anyway, nor do i care how he fights, i dont care how anyone fights, you fucking neanderthal

Do you really think you can upset me by denigrating some bloke i dont know, have never met & am unlikely to ever meet??

He makes some cracker fucking movies though


----------



## Rooster4Life

nothing upset this "man" that's why he hasn't stopped ranting since we won the grand final. :rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

Check this video out, Russellmus maximus putting his [email protected] on american TV, love how it ends, as always, they fail.






watch from 5mins in

"Somewhere Russell Crowe Is Crying" :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Stifflers Cum - whats the point of the article you've rehashed (for the 5th time I may add)?

Rehashing articles = you getting butt hurt and worked up trying to prove some point.:lol:

Dragons are shit and will be for the next decade. LOLzzie boxing is on life support. Wtf are you still doing on this forum?!


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> nothing upset this "man" that's why he hasn't stopped ranting since we won the grand final. :rofl


by that logic, you're still butt hurt at souths as you've posted more about souths than your grand final win.

Its actually a backhanded compliment of the stature of where souths are held.
also a sad reflection of your schadenfreude type mentality.:-(


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> nothing upset this "man" that's why he hasn't stopped ranting since we won the grand final. :rofl


:lol: Funny because it's true.:deal


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Stifflers Cum - whats the point of the article you've rehashed (for the 5th time I may add)?
> 
> Rehashing articles = you getting butt hurt and worked up trying to prove some point.:lol:
> 
> Dragons are shit and will be for the next decade. LOLzzie boxing is on life support. Wtf are you still doing on this forum?!


 It proves a point the Botak knows his stuff. Butt hurt shit I have seen my team lose more semi,GF's than I can count on my hands and feet. You and choad are the ones getting upset. Just face it at the moment the Roosters own you. Dragons are shit and Aussie boxing isn't in great shape but Im still holding out for a resurgence. Unlikely, maybe but you're a Souths supporter you should know about supporting lost causes.
Im just laughing mainly at the choad rejoining a forum he got banned from dedicated to a sport he hates to try and get to people. When you were up 14-0 against Manly and looking dead certs to make the GF I bet that's when he made his Bradman account in expectation of giving it to Tuff Gong. Look at it this way bro if you had made the GF and lost to the Roosters your pain would be tenfold so thats probably a good thing. As much as you hate to admit it Roosters are a very good side with a good culture and are the supreme team ATM.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> It proves a point the Botak knows his stuff. Butt hurt shit I have seen my team lose more semi,GF's than I can count on my hands and feet. You and choad are the ones getting upset. Just face it at the moment the Roosters own you. Dragons are shit and Aussie boxing isn't in great shape but Im still holding out for a resurgence. Unlikely, maybe but you're a Souths supporter you should know about supporting lost causes.
> Im just laughing mainly at the choad rejoining a forum he got banned from dedicated to a sport he hates to try and get to people. When you were up 14-0 against Manly and looking dead certs to make the GF I bet that's when he made his Bradman account in expectation of giving it to Tuff Gong. Look at it this way bro if you had made the GF and lost to the Roosters your pain would be tenfold so thats probably a good thing. As much as you hate to admit it Roosters are a very good side with a good culture and are the supreme team ATM.


Botak???...whats Botak got to do with anything?

I love how you imagine me doing this & doing that, you, like that other bloke from Perth seem obsessed with me, it's a worry


----------



## St Pecktor

Stifflers cum - at the end of the day, 2 teams owned us, every other side but parra and 26482362894 boxers own what you support. :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected], [email protected] choked in the semis again so now he has to resort to making fun of where R4life lives - as if where someone lives makes them a dickhead or not? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected], [email protected] choked in the semis again so now he has to resort to making fun of where R4life lives - as if where someone lives makes them a dickhead or not? :lol:


we choked in the semis, you guys choked in the gf.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> we choked in the semis, you guys choked in the gf.:yep


:lol:

Whatever helps you deal with dropping your bundle against a tired & injury-ravaged team of old blokes after you had a week off :rofl


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected], [email protected] choked in the semis again so now he has to resort to making fun of where R4life lives - as if where someone lives makes them a dickhead or not? :lol:


All Western Australians are cocks


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> Whatever helps you deal with dropping your bundle against a tired & injury-ravaged team of old blokes after you had a week off :rofl


Just stating the facts buddy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> All Western Australians are cocks


What's with this WA thing choad?

Why is it exactly that you think I live in WA? (this'll be good) :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Just stating the facts buddy.


Me too :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Stifflers cum - at the end of the day, 2 teams owned us, every other side but parra and 26482362894 boxers own what you support. :deal


 St.Teketor pretty sure our Drinkwater inspired victory over Warriors put us ahead of West Tigers. And Billy Dib and Blake Caparello will restore Aussie boxings lofty position on the world scene.:yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol pecks if youthink me laughing at your team is a complement then your going to LOVE THIS


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> What's with this WA thing choad?
> 
> Why is it exactly that you think I live in WA? (this'll be good) :lol:


you don't???

i thought you did, i really dont know who the fuck you are, its a bit weird you seem to know so much about me, do you have a normal life?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> lol pecks if youthink me laughing at your team is a complement then your going to LOVE THIS


youre right, that would never happen at the posters, because no cunt cares enough

you'll never achieve the mystique, the romance of Souths

you'll always be a hollow shell, supported by latte sipping oxford street pedos & fat cunts like you from twoheadgadine


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> youre right, that would never happen at the posters, because no cunt cares enough
> 
> you'll never achieve the mystique, the romance of Souths
> 
> you'll always be a hollow shell, supported by latte sipping oxford street pedos & fat cunts like you from twoheadgadine


lmfao stop acting like you care, when you have said 10000 times that you don't give a shit about anything lol


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> nothing upset this "man" that's why he hasn't stopped ranting since we won the grand final. :rofl


:lol:The above post proves this ^^:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected], all that effort just to try to say you don't know who I am :yep

D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F. if you don't know who I am? :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

looooool @ "mystique of [email protected] souffs" :rofl


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected], all that effort just to try to say you don't know who I am :yep
> 
> D.I.L.L.I.G.A.F. if you don't know who I am? :rofl


but you know all about me, thats just weird & stalkerish, your'e a fucking weirdo


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> looooool @ "mystique of [email protected] souffs" :rofl


I wouldn't expect boxing troglodytes to understand such a concept

"duhhhh hit him in the head....duhhhhhh Hit 'im in the head'


----------



## Rooster4Life

stop wasting your time guys, talking to "bradman" is like talking to a revolving door


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> stop wasting your time guys, talking to "bradman" is like talking to a revolving door


 But it's funny. He declares his disdain for boxing and boxers and those that follow it yet has rejoined after being banned after 4 posts on his other account.

Then states boxing troglodytes follow a sport where as he put's it is as simple as ''Dur hit him in the head,hit him in the head''. Yet conveniently forgets meatheads like Lima and S.Burgess perform grub acts like twisting players legs dangerously and squirrel gripping opponents.:lol:

His self ownage is funny to me.


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> nor do i care how he fights, i dont care how anyone fights, you fucking neanderthal


..jeeeeezzzusss...this a bloke who last week threatened to use his 'marquis of queensbury/Korean kungfu' on me..all the while doin' a Doc Holiday impersonation :blood (though I do admit the image conjured up was pretty kool..like something out of a Quienton Tarintino movie..:yep


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> But it's funny. He declares his disdain for boxing and boxers and those that follow it yet has rejoined after being banned after 4 posts on his other account.
> 
> Then states boxing troglodytes follow a sport where as he put's it is as simple as ''Dur hit him in the head,hit him in the head''. Yet conveniently forgets meatheads like Lima and S.Burgess perform grub acts like twisting players legs dangerously and squirrel gripping opponents.:lol:
> 
> His self ownage is funny to me.


Do i feel owned???

No, no i don't chap, i feel like i've eternally taken the piss out of you simpletons

Someone as beautiful as me can't be owned


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> Do i feel owned???
> 
> No, no i don't chap, i feel like i've eternally taken the piss out of you simpletons
> 
> Someone as beautiful as me can't be owned


..bullshit you haven't been owned!!
..take that!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> but you know all about me, thats just weird & stalkerish, your'e a fucking weirdo


Nah, it's because you were always skiting about your overpriced shoebox flat overlooking the rooves of rich people's houses in Cronulla :lol:

*you're* - you must have been in a hurry replying to me, since the spellcheck on your really elite tablet didn't fix it for you :rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..bullshit you haven't been owned!!
> ..take that!!!


:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, it's because you were always skiting about your overpriced shoebox flat overlooking the rooves of rich people's houses in Cronulla :lol:
> 
> *you're* - you must have been in a hurry replying to me, since the spellcheck on your really elite tablet didn't fix it for you :rofl


And you remember me??

Why don't i remember you??

How about you live your own life, it can't be that bad, forget about me kid, you dont need to be obsessed with me, concentrate on yourself, you'll be ok


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..bullshit you haven't been owned!!
> ..take that!!!


very kinky i'm sure, i mean, if you're into that shit


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> very kinky i'm sure, i mean, if you're into that shit


..I ain't the kunt gettin' smacked..:yep


----------



## Dudman

joogaray said:


> ..I ain't the kunt gettin' smacked..:yep


well quite clearly, either am i, but i'm sure there's an erotic postscript to your fruity little picture, so come on, while we've been discussing, in a masters & Johnson kind of way of course, your sex life, do you fancy a bit of a paddling??? nipple clamps???...whips & chains?? maybe a bit of wee action??? some poo???


----------



## joogaray

..nah..i'm strictly meat and potatoes..maybe just a little corn..:yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Stiffles - The only person who has ever been worked up in this thread has been sbw4life when he demanded wide_open show his face in public and fight him. :yep Called him out a few times actually. The old popcorn emoticons got a bit of a workout that day.:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> And you remember me??
> 
> Why don't i remember you??
> 
> How about you live your own life, it. can't be that bad, forget about me kid, you dont need to be obsessed with me, concentrate on yourself, you'll be ok


What event was it exactly that made you think you're a funny bloke?


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Stiffles - The only person who has ever been worked up in this thread has been sbw4life when he demanded wide_open show his face in public and fight him. :yep Called him out a few times actually. The old popcorn emoticons got a bit of a workout that day.:yep


ahhh yes and as i recall he said he would get his mates to help him if i came by his place lol.

oh and btw it wasn't on this thread, that was back at ESB


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> What event was it exactly that made you think you're a funny bloke?


I don't believe i've ever expressed that i have any great talent for comedy, i mean, i like a joke as much as the next fella, but i'm a bit shithouse at telling the buggers


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> ahhh yes and as i recall he said he would get his mates to help him if i came by his place lol.
> 
> oh and btw it wasn't on this thread, that was back at ESB


I what????

get mates to help me boot a fat little Italian up the jacksie, fucken hell son :rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I what????
> 
> get mates to help me boot a fat little Italian up the jacksie, fucken hell son :rofl


After saying i knew where he lived (which i do) and id come on by, this little prick shit himself and started to tell me how "big" he is lol

"Originally Posted by wide_open_road View Post
Are you serious Luigi???...****, i think you are

I'm probably old enough to be your father, weigh about 100kg & dont live with mamma & papa, you need to get in touch with reality kid, get a life, go & pay a prossie for a wellingto or something, it might relax you "

"Originally Posted by Rooster4Life View Post
you weigh 100kgs? haha well we will be even then. and i have a life, you live real close so it wont take too much away from my day, ill just stop on by some time when im in the area and say hello."

lol


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> After saying i knew where he lived (which i do) and id come on by, this little prick shit himself and started to tell me how "big" he is lol
> 
> "Originally Posted by wide_open_road View Post
> Are you serious Luigi???...****, i think you are
> 
> I'm probably old enough to be your father, weigh about 100kg & dont live with mamma & papa, you need to get in touch with reality kid, get a life, go & pay a prossie for a wellingto or something, it might relax you "
> 
> "Originally Posted by Rooster4Life View Post
> you weigh 100kgs? haha well we will be even then. and i have a life, you live real close so it wont take too much away from my day, ill just stop on by some time when im in the area and say hello."
> 
> lol


I've got you running all over the place looking up posts on ESB??

I love it, Luigi, i win again, its true, as well as being cowards, you Italians are dumb cunts

VICTORY!!!!!


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I've got you running all over the place looking up posts on ESB??
> 
> I love it, Luigi, i win again, its true, as well as being cowards, you Italians are dumb cunts
> 
> VICTORY!!!!!


yeah took all of 30secs to find it atsch

so now italians are dumb cunts? lol mate you have no clue.


----------



## Rooster4Life

100kg old man lol


----------



## Dudman

rooster4life said:


> yeah took all of 30secs to find it atsch
> 
> so now italians are dumb cunts? Lol mate you have no clue.


* victory....*


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> * victory....*


lol how would you know what a victory even is?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I don't believe i've ever expressed that i have any great talent for comedy, i mean, i like a joke as much as the next fella, but i'm a bit shithouse at telling the buggers


You can say that again :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> lol how would you know what a victory even is?


:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> lol how would you know what a victory even is?


Bardia

Tobruk

* VICTORY!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You can say that again :yep


Thus i've never felt the need to try & be funny, however you seem to think theres an attempt at something comedic???


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Bardia
> 
> Tobruk
> 
> * VICTORY!!!!!!!!*












Switzerland
Austria
Southern Germany
Slovenia
Croatia
Bosnia and Herzegovina
Serbia
Montenegro 
Kosovo
Macedonia
Greece
Bulgaria
Romania
Turkey
Syria
Lebanon
Israel
North West Saudi Arabia
Northern Egypt
Northern Libya
Northern Algeria
Morocco
Spain
Portugal
Andorra
France
England
Wales
Belgium
Monaco.

*Owned*


----------



## Dudman

What???????

What the fuck is that???

The *Battle of Bardia* was fought over three days between 3 and 5 January 1941, as part of Operation Compass, the first military operation of theWestern Desert Campaign of the Second World War. It was the first battle of the war in which an Australian Army formation took part, the first to be commanded by an Australian general and the first to be planned by an Australian staff. Major General Iven Mackay's 6th Division assaulted the strongly held Italian fortress of Bardia, Libya, assisted by air support and naval gunfire, and under the cover of an artillery barrage. The 16th Infantry Brigadeattacked at dawn from the west, where the defences were known to be weak. Sappers blew gaps in the barbed wire with Bangalore torpedoes and filled in and broke down the sides of the anti-tank ditch with picks and shovels. This allowed the infantry and 23 Matilda II tanks of the 7th Royal Tank Regiment to enter the fortress and capture all their objectives, along with 8,000 prisoners.
In the second phase of the operation, the 17th Infantry Brigade exploited the breach made in the perimeter, and pressed south as far as a secondary line of defences known as the Switch Line. On the second day, the 16th Infantry Brigade captured the township of Bardia, cutting the fortress in two. Thousands of prisoners were taken, and the Italian garrison now held out only in the northern and southernmost parts of the fortress. On the third day, the 19th Infantry Brigade advanced south from Bardia, supported by artillery and the Matilda tanks, now reduced in number to just six. Its advance allowed the 17th Infantry Brigade to make progress as well, and the two brigades reduced the southern sector of the fortress. Meanwhile, the Italian garrisons in the north surrendered to the 16th Infantry Brigade and the Support Group of the British 7th Armoured Division outside the fortress. _*In all, some 36,000 Italian prisoners were 
taken

*This gives rise to that great old chestnut...."retreating faster than the Italian Army"..._


----------



## Rooster4Life

anyone notice that when you get the better of this nob his only comeback is "I don't know what that is" or "Who are you" Denial is his only defense...poor guy


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> well quite clearly, either am i, but i'm sure there's an erotic postscript to your fruity little picture, so come on, while we've been discussing, in a masters & Johnson kind of way of course, your sex life, do you fancy a bit of a paddling??? nipple clamps???...whips & chains?? maybe a bit of wee action??? some poo???


..and then opens up his closet touching on a few of his fantasies..before mentioning poo!..the first kunt to try and turn the conversation to shit..:blood


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> ahhh yes and as i recall he said he would get his mates to help him if i came by his place lol.
> 
> oh and btw it wasn't on this thread, that was back at ESB


Point is you got worked up enough to want to go out and fight an old man. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Point is you got worked up enough to want to go out and fight an old man. :deal


do you blame me? who wouldn't want to kick this pricks ass? and i don't care if i get worked up, at least i admit it


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> do you blame me? who wouldn't want to kick this pricks ass? and i don't care if i get worked up, at least i admit it


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

You're not alone chookie. I know for a fact he gets stiffles worked up also.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You're not alone chookie. I know for a fact he gets stiffles worked up also.


oh mate i dont get worked up with him anymore, back on ESB i got worked up once, but now i just laugh at him cos his a joke.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Well what the fuck is going on in this thread? Congratulations on longtime Roosters Sonny Bill, Maloney and Jennings for winning this trophy for the Roosters. Loyalty rewarded!


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Well what the fuck is going on in this thread? Congratulations on longtime Roosters Sonny Bill, Maloney and Jennings for winning this trophy for the Roosters. Loyalty rewarded!


lol man now you hurt there feelings


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Point is you got worked up enough to want to go out and fight an old man. :deal


Old man????....

fuck, how old do you think i am???


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> You're not alone chookie. I know for a fact he gets stiffles worked up also.


I'm far too good for these amateurs :hey


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Old man????....
> 
> fuck, how old do you think i am???


:lol: dunno man, but you're in your fifties aren't ya?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> :lol: dunno man, but you're in your fifties aren't ya?


yeah right :rofl

early 40's, fucking spring chicken


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> yeah right :rofl
> 
> early 40's, fucking spring chicken


Ah ok. My bad.
You're still an old fucking man though.


----------



## Dudman

bullshit, 40 is the new 30


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Stiffles - The only person who has ever been worked up in this thread has been sbw4life when he demanded wide_open show his face in public and fight him. :yep Called him out a few times actually. The old popcorn emoticons got a bit of a workout that day.:yep


 Serious? :lol: OK So he got to RFL but he seems a bit cut up about Roosters winning. I mean you have alot of positives to come out of the last 2 years but the Roosters killed it this year.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

The only real winner in this thread is the AFL.


----------



## joogaray

Bradman said:


> bullshit, 40 is the new 30


..that's a load of fucking shit but carry on..anyway you seem to have weathered the storm..and hung in there..average for a queer kunt..


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Serious? :lol: OK So he got to RFL but he seems a bit cut up about Roosters winning. I mean you have alot of positives to come out of the last 2 years but the Roosters killed it this year.


His posts were quite similar when we were on top and the Roosters were shit. I think he just has a cunty style of posting, either that or he's just cunty all the time. :lol:

2014 NRL draw will be released later this year. Dave Smith has revealed there will be a couple of changes during rivalry round. Due to the events of 2013, it's only fitting that St.Merge will now play thye BYE in rivalry round instead of the Sharks, and the Sharks and Chooks will play each other for the ASADA Cup. :deal


----------



## joogaray

..I'm fucken dreadin' next year already..considerin the Roosters Souths and Manly will be top 4 again..gettin sick of all you kunts pulling each others pricks already...fuck I wish the Broncs weren't so shot to pieces..fuck!


----------



## Rooster4Life

BS aside i made this video for Mini, He is a legend of the NRL who may not be around much longer, Sadly we missed out on some of his best years due to injury, People forget just how great he was, Its almost like 2 different players, Pre and post injury...anyway his a walking miracle , so check out my video and let me know what you think guys


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> His posts were quite similar when we were on top and the Roosters were shit. I think he just has a cunty style of posting, either that or he's just cunty all the time. :lol:
> 
> 2014 NRL draw will be released later this year. Dave Smith has revealed there will be a couple of changes during rivalry round. Due to the events of 2013, it's only fitting that St.Merge will now play thye BYE in rivalry round instead of the Sharks, and the Sharks and Chooks will play each other for the ASADA Cup. :deal


:lol: And Souths will play Manly and Rusty will hire goons to knee cap DCE so they win. Also Souths will automatiically be receiving the '' The mystique and romance award ''.
:yep


----------



## stiflers mum

@ St.Pecktor. Dragons beat bye in golden point by a Drinkwater field goal in the 89th minute.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> BS aside i made this video for Mini, He is a legend of the NRL who may not be around much longer, Sadly we missed out on some of his best years due to injury, People forget just how great he was, Its almost like 2 different players, Pre and post injury...anyway his a walking miracle , so check out my video and let me know what you think guys


Shit sandwich.
club legend forced out so the club can ride the SBW cameo for another 8 months. :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Shit sandwich.
> club legend forced out so the club can ride the SBW cameo for another 8 months. :lol:


so you didnt like the video?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> so you didnt like the video?


Didn't click on it. But it was only 2 months who that every rooster can was sighing when it looked like he was going to be resigned. The consensus amongst scum fans was that he's way past it and having him in the side was holding back careers. Same with SKD, now all of a sudden they're both heroes.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: And Souths will play Manly and Rusty will hire goons to knee cap DCE so they win. Also Souths will automatiically be receiving the _*'' The mystique and romance award ''.*_
> :yep


I wouldn't expect you violent boxing types to understand, you're such simpletons


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I wouldn't expect you violent boxing types to understand, you're such simpletons


you call boxing violent yet you watch Rugby League

If you don't like the sport fair enough, But to bag out a sport you don't even understand is so childish for a man that is "Old enough to be my father"


----------



## Rooster4Life

And not only that, you call Boxing fans simpletons when nothing could be further from the truth, REAL Boxing fans are very very smart, they understand the sport better then any other sport fans, They not only enjoy the sweet science of today but often learn about the history of the sport, the fighters of the past, its why boxing forums are so much better then any Rugby League forum. (Which is why you are here) 

Go down the street and ask a 25 year old League fan what he thinks of Old Arthur Beetson and they will prob say "i dont know , didnt he play for roosters?" but ask a 25 fight fan what he thinks of Joe Louis or Rocky Marciano and they will tell you who they are and exactly how they fought and what there flaws were, So dont be calling boxing fans simpletons, i Know you like to troll but seriously your mindless childish insults are getting old.


----------



## stiflers mum

@R4L. Stop trying to educate him he is just here to troll. I know you probably never went to the lounge at ESB but Bradman or wide_open_road as he was known there was a whipping boy for all the British posters. When they beat us at anything cricket,olympics whatever he would cry like a baby and scour the net for info on who their coaches were and what country they were from etc. etc. to diminish their achievements. One troll in particular who was his puppetmaster was anglosaxon who used to get him and a good Aussie poster Boppa Zoo sucked in to his troll threads on a daily basis.
I wouldn't let him get to you. I sure as shit know your avatar at the moment gets to him.:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> @R4L. Stop trying to educate him he is just here to troll. I know you probably never went to the lounge at ESB but Bradman or wide_open_road as he was known there was a whipping boy for all the British posters. When they beat us at anything cricket,olympics whatever he would cry like a baby and scour the net for info on who their coaches were and what country they were from etc. etc. to diminish their achievements. One troll in particular who was his puppetmaster was anglosaxon who used to get him and a good Aussie poster Boppa Zoo sucked in to his troll threads on a daily basis.
> I wouldn't let him get to you. I sure as shit know your avatar at the moment gets to him.:lol:


:lol:

It makes you wonder though, a grown man trolling the internet with such lame, butthurt stuff too - he's never been funny, never been amusing (except when he's the object of ridicule which is most of the time), never offered anything interesting towards a discussion, just posted his butthurt stuff :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> It makes you wonder though, a grown man trolling the internet with such lame, butthurt stuff too - he's never been funny, never been amusing (except when he's the object of ridicule which is most of the time), never offered anything interesting towards a discussion, just posted his butthurt stuff :yep


 True but he's part of the patchwork quilt of quirky characters that make the forum interesting. Even if it's only crap that he posts. You just know every fibre of his being wants to go to the lounge and post some anti-British nonsense thread to try and get to them but he knows if he does they will punt him straight away because his schtick is so obvious. :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> True but he's part of the patchwork quilt of quirky characters that make the forum interesting. Even if it's only crap that he posts. You just know every fibre of his being wants to go to the lounge and post some anti-British nonsense thread to try and get to them but he knows if he does they will punt him straight away because his schtick is so obvious. :lol:


:lol:

Yeah, I'm happy to have him around, every village needs an idiot :yep

He's got tickets on himself though - look at the usernames he's had:

RABBITOH14
Bradman

Fuck's sakes, does he like himself or what? :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

I think Clive Churchill will be his next username if he gets punted again.:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> I think Clive Churchill will be his next username if he gets punted again.:lol:


:lol:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> @R4L. Stop trying to educate him he is just here to troll. I know you probably never went to the lounge at ESB but Bradman or wide_open_road as he was known there was a whipping boy for all the British posters. When they beat us at anything cricket,olympics whatever he would cry like a baby and scour the net for info on who their coaches were and what country they were from etc. etc. to diminish their achievements. One troll in particular who was his puppetmaster was anglosaxon who used to get him and a good Aussie poster Boppa Zoo sucked in to his troll threads on a daily basis.
> I wouldn't let him get to you. I sure as shit know your avatar at the moment gets to him.:lol:


speaking of trolls.......:rofl


----------



## Dudman

you want a reaction ladies?????



nahhhhhh, fuck it, i'll see you next week..:hi:


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> you want a reaction ladies?????
> 
> nahhhhhh, fuck it, i'll see you next week..:hi:


 See you next week Dawg.:hi:


----------



## joogaray

stiflers mum said:


> See you next week Dawg.:hi:


..South's best ever signing!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

joogaray said:


> ..South's best ever signing!!!


Get ASADA on him, the cunt's full of illegal drugs!


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Get ASADA on him, the cunt's full of illegal drugs!


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

joogaray said:


> ..South's best ever signing!!!












2nd best. Tom has Xenu,L.Ron, Travolta and millions of other Scientologists with deep pockets helping out the mighty rabbitohs.


----------



## stiflers mum

Manly star not seen since Grand Final loss.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/10/16/05/43/manly-star-not-seen-since-final-loss

The Wolfman is on a massive bender.:cheers:ibutt


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Manly star not seen since Grand Final loss.
> 
> http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/10/16/05/43/manly-star-not-seen-since-final-loss
> 
> The Wolfman is on a massive bender.:cheers:ibutt


:lol:

Poor bloke, saved his worst game of the season for the GF...on a caveman bender :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

They should try searching up Toovey's gaping cunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> They should try searching up Toovey's gaping cunt.


Or Rusty's sandy vagina :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Or Rusty's sandy vagina :yep


I doubt he would fit since he already has the 4 burgess boys up there...... He could be in his ass tho..... That's if mama burgess isn't there


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> I doubt he would fit since he already has the 4 burgess boys up there...... He could be in his ass tho..... That's if mama burgess isn't there


I know you're still a tubby virgin, but that isn't how adults have sex.:yep

didnt they have the happy healthy Harold life education van at Engadine?:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I know you're still a tubby virgin, but that isn't how adults have sex.:yep
> 
> didnt they have the happy healthy Harold life education van at Engadine?:deal


haha loved Healthy Harold when he came to school haha


----------



## Tuff Gong

That Healthy Harold cunt is after my time but my kids have had him.

Anyway, back on topic, R4L, I reckon Rusty's got Luke and the twins up his cunt and Slammin' Sam's been given pole position up his fudge tunnel :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> That Healthy Harold cunt is after my time but my kids have had him.
> 
> Anyway, back on topic, R4L, I reckon Rusty's got Luke and the twins up his cunt and Slammin' Sam's been given pole position up his fudge tunnel :yep


and you've flopped ya cock out to it.
sick cunts. :nono


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> and you've flopped ya cock out to it.
> sick cunts. :nono


Flopped my cock out to Healthy Harold or Rusty's fudge tunnel?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Flopped my cock out to Healthy Harold or Rusty's fudge tunnel?


----------



## Tuff Gong

ooh yeah gimme somma dat giraffe action :hey


----------



## St Pecktor

Careful fellas, Joel Monaghan will log on soon with all this sorta talk.


----------



## stiflers mum

Cronulla face up to $1m fine if found guilty of drug abuse.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ound-guilty-of-drug-abuse-20131017-2vpqk.html

1/2 as much as Essendon though it sounds as though Isaac Gordon and Josh Cordoba could take legal action separate to the ASADA investigation against the Sharkies. This could sound the death knell for the poor Sharkies.:-(


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Cronulla face up to $1m fine if found guilty of drug abuse.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...ound-guilty-of-drug-abuse-20131017-2vpqk.html
> 
> 1/2 as much as Essendon though it sounds as though Isaac Gordon and Josh Cordoba could take legal action separate to the ASADA investigation against the Sharkies. This could sound the death knell for the poor Sharkies.:-(


Cronulla can afford it. They'll just get an advanced loan off the nrl or from their approved complex development shit theyve got tied up.


----------



## tezel8764

:rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

tezel8764 said:


> :rofl


Lol that is classic, but knowing SBW this season, when he fucks up he usually bounces right back better then ever, NZ will win the World Cup this year


----------



## Tuff Gong

tezel8764 said:


> :rofl


:lol:


----------



## donkeyking

Fucked up tuff. Now all the soccer players have an excuse to dive senselessly.


----------



## stiflers mum

Meet Mike Cooper the mystery Dragons signing who helped Warrington to a Super League title.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/me...per-league-title/story-e6freuy9-1226751899282

:happy:happy:happy


----------



## stiflers mum

Manly deny charges against Richie Fa'aoso.

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/2013/11/25/11/51/nrl-player-fa-aoso-charged-after-domestic


----------



## stiflers mum

Australia 13+ in RLWC Final.


----------



## Dudman

So, Money Bill certainly went missing when the heat was on


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> So, Money Bill certainly went missing when the heat was on


atsch


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> atsch


So he didn't Luigi???

did he have a go???

did he try & have a go???

no, his mates & fellow sheep shaggers were getting bashed pillar to post so he went into his shell, if thats the best player in the world then the judges need to be sponsored by who sponsors the refs


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> So he didn't Luigi???
> 
> did he have a go???
> 
> did he try & have a go???
> 
> no, his mates & fellow sheep shaggers were getting bashed pillar to post so he went into his shell, if thats the best player in the world then the judges need to be sponsored by who sponsors the refs


Sonny Bill Williams achieved more this season then [email protected] have in 43 seasons










Does it hurt?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Sonny Bill Williams achieved more this season then [email protected] have in 43 seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt?


when confronted by the Australians he ran faster backwards than the Italian army


----------



## Kel

Rooster4Life said:


> Sonny Bill Williams achieved more this season then [email protected] have in 43 seasons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it hurt?


That little blondie on the left wants to smoke his Johnson


----------



## rocco

Kel said:


> That little blondie on the left wants to smoke his Johnson


Not as bad as the cunt with the red cap.


----------



## sallywinder

Kel said:


> That little blondie on the left wants to smoke his Johnson


No....she's laughing at the size of it....


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> when confronted by the Australians he ran faster backwards than the Italian army


yeah.......it hurts still doesn't it? its ok you will start feeling better around the end of next season...then when you JUST start to [email protected] will be knocked out again, and then you will get to see us win back to back premierships..Then you will have to live through the pain all over again.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> yeah.......it hurts still doesn't it? its ok you will start feeling better around the end of next season...then when you JUST start to [email protected] will be knocked out again, and then you will get to see us win back to back premierships..Then you will have to live through the pain all over again.


What??? are you serious???

You don't get it Luigi do you?

Its all about the continuation of the most loved, revered, romanticised sporting entity in Australia, you just don't get the pathos, the romance, the grandeur of the mighty South Sydney Rabbitohs

No other club could attract over seven million dollars to a mere jersey, a more famous & recognised there is not

When you have your first ever fuck, Luigi, i'm betting it will be the most sterile, vanilla copulation that has ever occurred, & they reckon you ***** have a handle on the art of love & romance, bullshit, you're a boring cunt


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> What??? are you serious???
> 
> You don't get it Luigi do you?
> 
> Its all about the continuation of the most loved, revered, romanticised sporting entity in Australia, you just don't get the pathos, the romance, the grandeur of the mighty South Sydney Rabbitohs
> 
> No other club could attract over seven million dollars to a mere jersey, a more famous & recognised there is not
> 
> When you have your first ever fuck, Luigi, i'm betting it will be the most sterile, vanilla copulation that has ever occurred, & they reckon you ***** have a handle on the art of love & romance, bullshit, you're a boring cunt


----------



## stiflers mum

Predictions for 2014 boys.

Canterbury-Manly GF Bulldogs winning and at the other end of the table.










thoughts....


----------



## donkeyking

$200 Melbourne Storm 2 to make top 8. Dont be a pussy.


----------



## stiflers mum

donkeyking said:


> $200 Melbourne Storm 2 to make top 8. Dont be a pussy.


 I have no doubts they will as will Souths Im just getting this thread back to the top as the NRL season is about to start. Go whoever is playing Roosters in the WCC
:happy Good luck to the Manly player with the neck injury. Go the Dragons!!!!!!! bring on the league!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St Pecktor

These new nrl rule changes will cause the scum to falter similar to how the dogs went in 2013. A faster game = scums worst nightmare, and pages the way for Issac Luke to run riot and finish 2014 as the worlds best hooker. 

Yep, its gunna be a hot year for the Rabbits.

Sad to hear about Fa'oso. A prick of a guy, but I wouldn't wish a neck injury on anyone.


----------



## abe01

I've had $450 on the dragons to make the 8 at $2.75...here's hoping for a good year!!


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> I've had $450 on the dragons to make the 8 at $2.75...here's hoping for a good year!!


the 8 as in the 8 that start their mad Monday early?
Nice odds.


----------



## abe01

St Pecktor said:


> the 8 as in the 8 that start their mad Monday early?
> Nice odds.


Hahaha we will see, can't go much worse than last year and I think we have got a couple of good buys


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> Hahaha we will see, can't go much worse than last year and I think we have got a couple of good buys


 We will sneak in at 6th In Widdop and Drinkwater we trust.:cheers Vidot isn't still with us is he?


----------



## donkeyking

Widdop is a solid first grader. Nothing special and you guys way over paid for him.


----------



## stiflers mum

He's a big improvement on our other options.


----------



## St Pecktor

I reckon Widdop will struggle in a role where he's expected to carry and orchestrate the attack. Bellamy has a knack of making average players fit into a great system, time will show that Widdop falls under that bracket.


----------



## donkeyking

stiflers mum said:


> He's a big improvement on our other options.


Why did you guys piss of Soward? Soward offers more in attack than Widdop.


----------



## stiflers mum

I think he wanted to go didn't get on with team mates or Price. But that's just rumours I don't know.


----------



## St Pecktor

Soward seemed like a modern day Craig Field. Talented, erratic, and not being able to mesh with his team.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

How the fuck could anyone but a boring fuckwit, type more than 2 sentences about rugby league.
On a boxing forum.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> *These new nrl rule changes will cause the scum to falter similar to how the dogs went in 2013. A faster game = scums worst nightmare*, and pages the way for Issac Luke to run riot and finish 2014 as the worlds best hooker.
> 
> Yep, its gunna be a hot year for the Rabbits.
> 
> Sad to hear about Fa'oso. A prick of a guy, but I wouldn't wish a neck injury on anyone.


seeing how well you did in 2013 id be shocked if anyone takes you serious this season.

Pecks Best Moments Of 2013 - http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25344-St-Pecktor-s-Greatest-Hits-2013


----------



## donkeyking

Innocent Bystander said:


> How the fuck could anyone but a boring fuckwit, type more than 2 sentences about rugby league.
> On a boxing forum.


Hello WOR. Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## abe01

Innocent Bystander said:


> How the fuck could anyone but a boring fuckwit, type more than 2 sentences about rugby league.
> On a boxing forum.


You went close


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## sallywinder

Innocent Bystander said:


> How the fuck could anyone but a boring fuckwit, type more than 2 sentences about rugby league.
> On a boxing forum.


Yeah. AFL is better. And its Australian. Invented here by Aussies, for Aussies.


----------



## stiflers mum

Innocent Bystander said:


> How the fuck could anyone but a boring fuckwit, type more than 2 sentences about rugby league.
> On a boxing forum.


 Because rugby league is more even,fairer and in most cases more exciting than boxing because of the salary cap where on their day any team are capable of beating any other team. Not so in most cases with boxing where mismatches are commonplace and a rare few are willing to test themselves against the best.


----------



## sallywinder

stiflers mum said:


> Because rugby league is more even,fairer and in most cases more exciting than boxing because of the salary cap where on their day any team are capable of beating any other team. Not so in most cases with boxing where mismatches are commonplace and a rare few are willing to test themselves against the best.


interchange has ruined the game. so have other rule changes which mean hookers don't hook, halfbacks aren't as clever or as small, and its toaly predictable.....well, for intelligent people. Dumb cunts think 5 hitups and a kick is creative.....:-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

freddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## sallywinder

Rooster4Life said:


> freddddddddyyyyyyyyyyyy


*yyyyyeeeeeeaaaaahhhhh!!!!!*


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## rusty nails

cant believe it TEN YEARS since freddy retired!!! :scaredas:


----------



## rusty nails

meanwhile weve had our two wins for the season.. now to sit back and watch us get crushed for 26 rounds :rolleyes


----------



## Bugger

rusty nails said:


> meanwhile weve had our two wins for the season.. now to sit back and watch us get crushed for 26 rounds :rolleyes


who Parra??

Nah, not expecting a stellar season, but i think we'll make some inroads and start moving in a positive direction. Apart from Stuart they actually have a pretty good record when they have changed coaches in the past and Arthur does seem to have a good relationship with the boys. Hopefully some of the young fellas will shine this year, i dont think we'll land the spoon.


----------



## rusty nails

Bugger said:


> who Parra??
> 
> Nah, not expecting a stellar season, but i think we'll make some inroads and start moving in a positive direction. Apart from Stuart they actually have a pretty good record when they have changed coaches in the past and Arthur does seem to have a good relationship with the boys. Hopefully some of the young fellas will shine this year, i dont think we'll land the spoon.


I think well go slightly better than last year. but we wont be entering top 8 calculations again at least until they unearth some ball playing forwards


----------



## stiflers mum

Burgess off to Yawnion after this year. Souths agree to $1,000,000 transfer fee from a rugby team called Bath(cue the britih soap dodger jokes from Bradman/wide_open_choad)


----------



## stiflers mum

It's gonna be a long year.atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected] Hopoate...what a fucking idiot.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Very Scrappy win but was expected for our first real hit out all together..

Regardless... WORLD CHAMPS BABY!










Mini must be getting tired of lifting up all these trophies




























BACK2BACK


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Burgess off to Yawnion after this year. Souths agree to $1,000,000 transfer fee from a rugby team called Bath(cue the britih soap dodger jokes from Bradman/wide_open_choad)


Good riddance to the attention-seeking cunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Very Scrappy win but was expected for our first real hit out all together..
> 
> Regardless... WORLD CHAMPS BABY!
> 
> BACK2BACK


So how did the Roosters manage to switch the club challenge to here instead of playing it in England like every other club has had to?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> So how did the Roosters manage to switch the club challenge to here instead of playing it in England like every other club has had to?


does it matter? i think its great that it was played here. I got to go watch it and who knows if ill ever have that chance again. We have played a lot of players in the world cup, then the 9s then the WCC so if your trying to suggest bringing the game here is an advantage i dont agree. We will start slow this season anyone i think and wouldnt be surprised if we hover around 2-5th till about mid season


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> does it matter? i think its great that it was played here. I got to go watch it and who knows if ill ever have that chance again. We have played a lot of players in the world cup, then the 9s then the WCC so if your trying to suggest bringing the game here is an advantage i dont agree. We will start slow this season anyone i think and wouldnt be surprised if we hover around 2-5th till about mid season


You know what I'm talking about - every other NRL GF winner has had to travel to the UK to play the WCC. Why didn't the roosters have to?

Trying to use being able to go to the game & the WC & 9s as rationalisation indicates you know they got preferential treatment, don't pretend otherwise.

My question still stands.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> You know what I'm talking about - every other NRL GF winner has had to travel to the UK to play the WCC. Why didn't the roosters have to?
> 
> Trying to use being able to go to the game & the WC & 9s as rationalisation indicates you know they got preferential treatment, don't pretend otherwise.
> 
> My question still stands.


in all seriousness it was brought here to open the event up to people in australia, Or are you suggesting if Manly had won it would have been played in the UK?....if so thats a load of BS. Its not like it hasnt been played here before just not in a long long time and im glad they did and hope they continue to take turns playing it here and there it is better for our game. It most likely has to do with having new people in charge of the game

why is this such a big deal for you? this is a Competition and when round 1 starts other teams shouldnt have to rely on us travelling to the UK in order to have a small advantage at the start of the year... You want to be the new champs? then take it off us. Simple. May the best team win


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol


----------



## Bugger

Just started a NRL fantasy team for a bit of fun with one of my mates.

Anyone interested in joining a league for the boys here if we start one up??


----------



## St Pecktor

Bugger said:


> Just started a NRL fantasy team for a bit of fun with one of my mates.
> 
> Anyone interested in joining a league for the boys here if we start one up??


Yeah, I'll be in it.


----------



## abe01

I will have a go to


----------



## Rooster4Life

Very poor start by us, In attack was beyond woeful, throwing passes that were not on and dropping way too much ball. Souffs were solid very good win cant take nothing away from them they were solid. Refs were shit as ever bad calls for both teams but i think we got a few more bad ones. it could be the wake up call we needed.. time will tell.

All in all bad start to the season but its a LONG year and i know we will bounce back.


----------



## St Pecktor

[email protected] Poosters :rofl
SBW = Sam Burgess Wannabee :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> [email protected] Poosters :rofl
> SBW = Sam Burgess Wannabee :deal


>.>

aight then good to see your contributing to Pecks best of 2014 thread already... making space for that premiership after round 1 again i see


----------



## Rooster4Life

and dont bother replying to me cos i got all your usual stuff right here

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25344-St-Pecktor-s-Greatest-Hits-2013


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> and dont bother replying to me cos i got all your usual stuff right here
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?25344-St-Pecktor-s-Greatest-Hits-2013


:rofl Another fail thread. You spend way too much of your time dedicated to me. It's kinda creepy. 
Time to get a girlfriend buddy.:deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Very poor start by us, In attack was beyond woeful, throwing passes that were not on and dropping way too much ball. Souffs were solid very good win cant take nothing away from them they were solid. Refs were shit as ever bad calls for both teams but i think we got a few more bad ones. it could be the wake up call we needed.. time will tell.
> 
> All in all bad start to the season but its a LONG year and i know we will bounce back.


Glad you didn't try to use the WCC as an excuse for the Roosters pathetic fucking effort last night - you've used every other excuse :lol:

So $BW isn't invincible after all, and it looks like the NRL have taken an interest in his continues use of the shoulder in tackles - hopefully they'll penalise and sideline him for a bit to teach him a lesson - he'll need to get back into the practice of not using the shoulder charge for when he goes back to Union at the end of this season :yep

Anyway, on both teams - what's with all the hipster haircuts and ***** little moes? They're starting to look like a bunch of soccer players.


----------



## Dudman

Best team in the world? Pfffft

Not even the best team from around Anzac Parade


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Glad you didn't try to use the WCC as an excuse for the Roosters pathetic fucking effort last night - you've used every other excuse :lol:
> 
> So $BW isn't invincible after all, and it looks like the NRL have taken an interest in his continues use of the shoulder in tackles - hopefully they'll penalise and sideline him for a bit to teach him a lesson - he'll need to get back into the practice of not using the shoulder charge for when he goes back to Union at the end of this season :yep
> 
> Anyway, on both teams - what's with all the hipster haircuts and ***** little moes? They're starting to look like a bunch of soccer players.


no excuses... we were shit last night but as i said its a long year and ill have no doubt we will click into gear sooner rather then later. Souffs were strong and were the better team last night. But im not concerned because i know once we play at our best we are the best team in the comp.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Best team in the world? Pfffft
> 
> Not even the best team from around Anzac Parade


well....we are.

We have won it all, But i can understand why 1 win over us would seem like a grand final to you. you won round one big deal? we still the reigning premiers and world club champions... you havent won shit yet so stay humble.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> well....we are.
> 
> We have won it all, But i can understand why 1 win over us would seem like a grand final to you. you won round one big deal? we still the reigning premiers and world club champions... you havent won shit yet so stay humble.


Yeah Luigi

We beat shit last night

Oh mr Twoheadgadine


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Yeah Luigi
> 
> We beat shit last night
> 
> Oh mr Twoheadgadine


lol enjoy your round one win. Did you a lot of good last year too haha


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Glad you didn't try to use the WCC as an excuse for the Roosters pathetic fucking effort last night - you've used every other excuse :lol:
> 
> So $BW isn't invincible after all, and it looks like the NRL have taken an interest in his continues use of the shoulder in tackles - hopefully they'll penalise and sideline him for a bit to teach him a lesson - he'll need to get back into the practice of not using the shoulder charge for when he goes back to Union at the end of this season :yep
> 
> Anyway, on both teams - what's with all the hipster haircuts and ***** little moes? They're starting to look like a bunch of soccer players.


that was some pretty sexy football served up by the mighties aye?

You guys will get a taste of that magic next week. 

Roosters will no doubt get better, but I think they'll struggle to reproduce their 2013 goods due to the new rule changes. I enjoyed the speed of the game last night. There's been some good rule changes this season, and the game will benefit from it.

Mini needs to retire ASAP. He offers nothing at all, and hasn't done so for a while.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> that was some pretty sexy football served up by the mighties aye?
> 
> You guys will get a taste of that magic next week.
> 
> Roosters will no doubt get better, but I think they'll struggle to reproduce their 2013 goods due to the new rule changes. I enjoyed the speed of the game last night. There's been some good rule changes this season, and the game will benefit from it.
> 
> Mini needs to retire ASAP. He offers nothing at all, and hasn't done so for a while.


It was definitely noticeably faster for sure - I'm interested in seeing how it effects the Storm with their wrestling and grappling tactics.

You guys are gonna implode this year - too many players pissed off with Sam Burgess always seeking the limelight...mark my words, he'll ruin your chances of a GF in 2014 just like he did in 2013.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> It was definitely noticeably faster for sure - I'm interested in seeing how it effects the Storm with their wrestling and grappling tactics.
> 
> You guys are gonna implode this year - too many players pissed off with Sam Burgess always seeking the limelight...mark my words, he'll ruin your chances of a GF in 2014 just like he did in 2013.


Sam will thrive whilst carrying such a mental burden.

Sam could take the field in a straight jacket and on ice skates, and it still won't be enough to derail the 2014 red and green glory train.

You going to QOTSA/NIN gig tonight?


----------



## St Pecktor

The Storm will have enough problems on their hands with Ben Rogers at halfback while Cronks out.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Sam will thrive whilst carrying such a mental burden.
> 
> Sam could take the field in a straight jacket and on ice skates, and it still won't be enough to derail the 2014 red and green glory train.
> 
> You going to QOTSA/NIN gig tonight?


No, you?

I've got Monster Magnet coming up in April, apart from that no big gigs on my horizon.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> No, you?
> 
> I've got Monster Magnet coming up in April, apart from that no big gigs on my horizon.


Yeah. I haven't been to a gig since 2007 I think. Looking forward to it. A bit disappointed that I haven't heard QOTSA's latest album. Some of my mates really rate it.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. I haven't been to a gig since 2007 I think. Looking forward to it. A bit disappointed that I haven't heard QOTSA's latest album. Some of my mates really rate it.


I lost interest in QOTSA when they did Lullabies to Paralyse - I really like their first 3 albums but Josh Homme seemed to want to move in a direction that doesn't really grab me.

I like their dirty, early stuff, when Nick Oliveri was on bass - their first album is immense.

Have you ever listened to any Brant Bjork? He was the drummer in Kyuss and played in Fu Manchu when Kyuss split up and then started doing his own thing, singing and playing guitar in his own band. He's been involved in the Kyuss reunion (minus Homme) and does some good stuff. I saw him live at the Annandale a couple of times a few years ago - 100% stoner :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

You know the game has got a lot more attacking when the Dragons are able to score 20 points in one half.

I think it took them 4 rounds to reach that goal last year.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I lost interest in QOTSA when they did Lullabies to Paralyse - I really like their first 3 albums but Josh Homme seemed to want to move in a direction that doesn't really grab me.
> 
> I like their dirty, early stuff, when Nick Oliveri was on bass - their first album is immense.
> 
> Have you ever listened to any Brant Bjork? He was the drummer in Kyuss and played in Fu Manchu when Kyuss split up and then started doing his own thing, singing and playing guitar in his own band. He's been involved in the Kyuss reunion (minus Homme) and does some good stuff. I saw him live at the Annandale a couple of times a few years ago - 100% stoner :yep


im not too farmiliar with their albums actually. I had two of them, the one I liked most was the one with the light blue colour.

Favourite track would be quick and the pointless I think it's called. Fuckin goes off live!


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> You know the game has got a lot more attacking when the Dragons are able to score 20 points in one half.
> 
> I think it took them 4 rounds to reach that goal last year.


:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

@Kel this goes for everyone but your deleted post is the final warning for racist posts. A next time will result in a holiday.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> im not too farmiliar with their albums actually. I had two of them, the one I liked most was the one with the light blue colour.
> 
> Favourite track would be quick and the pointless I think it's called. Fuckin goes off live!


The one with the blue cover is Rated R, their second album...that, their self-titled debut and Songs for the Deaf (3rd album) are all good but I just can't dig the direction Homme went in after that.


----------



## abe01

Songs for the deaf is awesome, mates in London were playing it non stop when I visited and it blew my mind...(that or the weed or coke)


----------



## Tuff Gong

abe01 said:


> Songs for the deaf is awesome, mates in London were playing it non stop when I visited and it blew my mind...(that or the weed or coke)


Or all 3 combined :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

From memory, I think they opened their 2003 BDO got with the opening aggressive track from songs for the deaf. I could be wrong though.

I quite enjoyed their performance last Friday. More so than NIN anyway. 

Any of you guys check out the TWIL podcasts? 

http://thisweekinleague.com

Pretty funny shit. The host is a one eyed Manly can, and his sidekick is a Tigers tragic. Beats any league panel show for me.

A lot of souths, kiwi, and a Tigers bashing though.


----------



## Tuff Gong

:lol:

Even with the ref and both touchies on their side [email protected] couldn't cheat their way to a win tonight.

How many forward passes from dummy half is Luke going to get away with before a touchie gets the sack?

Tell you what though, Slammin' Sammy Burgess should get into motivational speaking - his jawflapping at King opened up your backline for Buhrer to cut through and put DCE over for a try :yep

Yet, try as I might, I could not see Slammin' Sammy anywhere near the ball in all of the various reply angles - he must have been too busy talking to King still :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Not the most exciting souths/manly games of recent. First 60 minutes seemed to lack the intensity and pace these teams usually play at. Last 20 was good though.

Probably due a lack lustre performance. Especially after becoming lineal 2013 champions last week. Tigers next Friday. Time to bring back some sexy football to the fans.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Not the most exciting souths/manly games of recent. First 60 minutes seemed to lack the intensity and pace these teams usually play at. Last 20 was good though.
> 
> Probably due a lack lustre performance. Especially after becoming lineal 2013 champions last week. Tigers next Friday. Time to bring back some sexy football to the fans.


"lineal 2013 champions" LOL

That means Manly must be their daddy after knocking them out of the finals in 2013 AND beating them last night :yep


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Dale Cherry Evans is approaching Joey Johns level of greatness IMO. Obviously you need consistency but gee he's good. Hope Adam Reynolds gets his shit together and has a great year. If Mitchell Pearce is chosen for NSW I will support QLD.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> That means Manly must be their daddy after knocking them out of the finals in 2013 AND beating them last night :yep


I don't subscribe to that sort of warped logic.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> "lineal 2013 champions" LOL
> 
> That means Manly must be their daddy after knocking them out of the finals in 2013 AND beating them last night :yep


 doesn't matter no other side has the mystique and romance that South Sydney has.:deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Dale Cherry Evans is approaching Joey Johns level of greatness IMO. Obviously you need consistency but gee he's good. Hope Adam Reynolds gets his shit together and has a great year. If Mitchell Pearce is chosen for NSW I will support QLD.


You watch Brisbane throw every dollar they've got at DCE now that Smith's staying at the Storm.


----------



## St Pecktor

Ben Ikin seems to think Brisbane's 2015 halves pairing will be Milford/K Hunt.

I haven't watched a lot of Canberra over the last couple of years. Is Milford really that good for Canberra to offer fun 900K a season?


----------



## abe01

Dragons back to their rightful spot of number one on the table, if only it was round 22 instead of 2


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> Dragons back to their rightful spot of number one on the table, if only it was round 22 instead of 2


 It's good we have covered our inevitable 2 losses to the Raiders so early in the season. In Price and Widdop we trust. Once Drinkwater hits his straps we will wrap up premiership #2 .:happy


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Ben Ikin seems to think Brisbane's 2015 halves pairing will be Milford/K Hunt.
> 
> I haven't watched a lot of Canberra over the last couple of years. Is Milford really that good for Canberra to offer fun 900K a season?


Karmichael Hunt?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Karmichael Hunt?


Yeah. Khunt.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. Khunt.


I wonder if the AFL are gonna try to poach any more NRL players after the Folou (and to some extent Khunt) failures?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I wonder if the AFL are gonna try to poach any more NRL players after the Folou (and to some extent Khunt) failures?


DCE would look good in red n white.

I wouldn't rule it out (poaching more players). they can afford to pay them more than league can, so why wouldn't they?


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> DCE would look good in red n white.
> 
> I wouldn't rule it out (poaching more players). they can afford to pay them more than league can, so why wouldn't they?


Do they need to? Folau & Khunt were to gain publicity & crosscode interest for 2 new AFL teams, not because they were genuine AFL talents.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> It's good we have covered our inevitable 2 losses to the Raiders so early in the season. In Price and Widdop we trust. Once Drinkwater hits his straps we will wrap up premiership #2 .:happy


Do you think the London Broncos will give him back???

Good to see you up to speed


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> Do you think the London Broncos will give him back???
> 
> Good to see you up to speed


 Drinkwaters gone? Oh dear bad loss for the mighty red v.:-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

Apparently DCE has been offered 1 Mill per season from Manly, and even Captaincy.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Apparently DCE has been offered 1 Mill per season from Manly, and even Captaincy.


He's worth it. The cap is always going up, and DCE will be a top 3 player before too long.

If Fafita, and T Rex are worth 1.4 mill between them, DCE is easily worth a mill.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Absolutely. Foran is a smart bastard he asked for a percentage and not a set contract amount.


----------



## jaymon112

Imagine earning 800k a year? That's ridiculous mate, I'm in the wrong bloody profession.


----------



## OZ Puncher

jaymon112 said:


> Imagine earning 800k a year? That's ridiculous mate, I'm in the wrong bloody profession.


What don't you? I think you are on the wrong forum mate. :lol:


----------



## jaymon112

OZ Puncher said:


> What don't you? I think you are on the wrong forum mate. :lol:


Cameraman mate. I think these NRL Contracts are worth more than any Rugby Union I've heard of. Is it because of the TV Deal?


----------



## St Pecktor

jaymon112 said:


> Cameraman mate. I think these NRL Contracts are worth more than any Rugby Union I've heard of. Is it because of the TV Deal?


I'm not 100% sure but I think the elite rugby players, like say Izzy, have a contract with the ARU for a certain amount, and then another contract with their club side as well.


----------



## stiflers mum

Tinklers ownership of the Knights hangs in the balance.

http://www.abc.net.au/newcastle/?ref=nav

http://www.abc.net.au/local/stories/2014/03/20/3967802.htm?site=newcastle


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I'm not 100% sure but I think the elite rugby players, like say Izzy, have a contract with the ARU for a certain amount, and then another contract with their club side as well.


Yeah, plus you have to bear in mind that in a single NRL team there is a fairly wide disparity between the top earner and the bottom earner in the team - marquee players are getting probably 5-6 times what a young winger who hasn't made his name yet is on.

I remember when the Bears and Manly merged to become the Northern Eagles, and they bought Kimmorley (back) from the Storm - he was on something like $350k per season while the bloke standing next to him in #6 (who set up and scored more tries and kicked more goals than Noddy did) was on $70k.

That #6 was Ben Walker, he scored 279 points (18 tries, 103 goals, 1 field goal) in the 2001 season.


----------



## tezel8764

Kinda funny, But I remember Mundine was on about 600k plus back when they had the Super League?


----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## OZ Puncher

Haha. R4L will be on here in minutes to gloat, Pecks will be in on Monday.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Haha. R4L will be on here in minutes to gloat, Pecks will be in on Monday.


nothing to gloat about mate just another day at the office for us ;P

but seriously was a pretty good game.. MUCH higher quality then the 2 hour grubfest before it.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


>


Souffs played there grand final against us in round 1, id be shocked if they produce a game like that again to be honest.


----------



## St Pecktor

The lineal champions tag is fucking with our mindset whilst giving teams the motivation to play above their ability. McGuire will have his hands full with this one.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> The lineal champions tag is fucking with our mindset whilst giving teams the motivation to play above their ability. McGuire will have his hands full with this one.


are you concerned at all?

oh and lets hope GI never tries out boxing.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> are you concerned at all?its disappointing no doubt. But its round 3 and obviously we're capable of being far better.
> 
> It is a concern that we seem to be vulnerable to being rattled quite easily.
> 
> oh and lets hope GI never tries out boxing.


well, id prefer to have won, and to have started the year on song like last year, but ultimately it's at the other end of the season where it all matters.

Its a concern that we seem to get rattled quite easily, and are able to be thrown off our game as easy as we were.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> The lineal champions tag is fucking with our mindset whilst giving teams the motivation to play above their ability. McGuire will have his hands full with this one.


None of the above - your problem is the Burgess brothers - led by Slammin' Sam, their undeserved celebrity status has given them the idea that they are above their team mates and the game itself.

Sam should have been sent off after his 3rd or 4th headhigh, in fact he should have been given at least 10 in the bin for coming in over the top when Woods tackled George. After that all I saw Slammin' Sammy do was make mistake after mistake and give away plenty of penalties. George was pretty much the same, while big brother Luke got marched for 10 too (although I feel he was made an example of for Sammy's continual high tackles).

My advice to Madge: get rid of all 4 Burgess brothers - you can see the rest of the team don't want them there and you guys lost all direction with Inglis off the field. Slammin' Sam doesn't have a captain's head, but he obviously decided he was the man for the job once Inglis went off and you saw the result.

I'mma have to change the logo to "[email protected]$" :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> None of the above - your problem is the Burgess brothers - led by Slammin' Sam, their undeserved celebrity status has given them the idea that they are above their team mates and the game itself.
> 
> Sam should have been sent off after his 3rd or 4th headhigh, in fact he should have been given at least 10 in the bin for coming in over the top when Woods tackled George. After that all I saw Slammin' Sammy do was make mistake after mistake and give away plenty of penalties. George was pretty much the same, while big brother Luke got marched for 10 too (although I feel he was made an example of for Sammy's continual high tackles).
> 
> My advice to Madge: get rid of all 4 Burgess brothers - you can see the rest of the team don't want them there and you guys lost all direction with Inglis off the field. Slammin' Sam doesn't have a captain's head, but he obviously decided he was the man for the job once Inglis went off and you saw the result.
> 
> I'mma have to change the logo to "[email protected]$" :lol:


i love how Sam is by far the biggest grub in the game yet when he thinks something dirty hapend to his brother he acts like his fucking superman and comes in to save the day... all those brothers are a pack of numb nuts and i loved watching them crumble as the game went on and resorted to cheap shots cos they were losing....also loved how Aaron Woods just [email protected] the whole game CLASSIC


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> i love how Sam is by far the biggest grub in the game yet when he thinks something dirty hapend to his brother he acts like his fucking superman and comes in to save the day... all those brothers are a pack of numb nuts and i loved watching them crumble as the game went on and resorted to cheap shots cos they were losing....also loved how Aaron Woods just [email protected] the whole game CLASSIC


EXACTLY - Sam's the biggest whinger on the field yet he's also the biggest grub.

They all suffer from ill discipline, because they don't think they have to follow the rules like everyone else does, because they're pommy superstars apparently.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> EXACTLY - Sam's the biggest whinger on the field yet he's also the biggest grub.
> 
> They all suffer from ill discipline, because they don't think they have to follow the rules like everyone else does, because they're pommy superstars apparently.


its funny many people (Including Roosters fans) thought that SBW would have the attitude on return... tho his been really humble and never seems to put himself above us..Yes those Burgess boys are just a joke, makes my blood boil seeing the crap they get away with.. Ball grabbing, Eye gouging, kicking while down, starting fights, 3rd man in,high tackles etc i wonder what Russellmus Maximus thinks about Sammy after spending money to make a Doco about Sam and how he is a "leader amognst leaders" lol

I know Pecks wont agree but Sam and Co are doing more harm then good to that team and they were a big reason they lost last night.


----------



## St Pecktor

SBW is serving a suspension for a grub act of a shoulder charge who many experts say should have got 8 weeks. People were right to form the opinion of his being a grub. 

Sam just loses his shit way too easily and doesn't thrive upon being rilled up. U like say Tallis, sam's anger tends to work against him, and the team. I don't think he's more trouble than he's worth for the team. He's a great busy forward who is heavily involved in everything, but needs to channel his emotions a bit.

George is fine, and in time will be a better player than Sam, IMO. I had no issue with his high tackle, nor did I have any issue with the one that took GI out of the game as both were unintentional as players were falling into them. 

Tigers were very enthusiastic and wanted it more. Brooks continues to impress, and tadesco links up well with him. Aaron Woods is still a useless hunk of shit though. God knows how he got an origin jersey. Only in NSW I guess.


----------



## stiflers mum

Shit the tigers better hold on to Brooks and Tedesco they were awesome. Never noticed them before.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Shit the tigers better hold on to Brooks and Tedesco they were awesome. Never noticed them before.


Brooks' first game in league was a MOM performance against you guys last year. He's carried it on this season as well and is shaping up as our next origin half.

That is if he's not a Queenslander.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

As much as there are certain guys in the Rabbitohs side that it's nice to see lose, i need Adam Reynolds to go good cause if that cunt Pearce gets selected for NSW this year I'm supprting QLD. Or will Brooks have such a breakout start to the seaon that they throw him in? Anyone but that cunt faced Pearce.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> As much as there are certain guys in the Rabbitohs side that it's nice to see lose, i need Adam Reynolds to go good cause if that cunt Pearce gets selected for NSW this year I'm supprting QLD. Or will Brooks have such a breakout start to the seaon that they throw him in? Anyone but that cunt faced Pearce.


reynolds was pretty quiet for the first 60 mins last night. He kicked 2 40/20's but only after the game was already lost.

It wouldn't matter if Brooks plays every game like a Wally Lewis/Andrew Johns scientifically generated love child. Laurie Daley picks has a hard on for Pearce, and no amount of good form by others is changing that.


----------



## donkeyking

[email protected]$


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> SBW is serving a suspension for a grub act of a shoulder charge who many experts say should have got 8 weeks. People were right to form the opinion of his being a grub.
> 
> Sam just loses his shit way too easily and doesn't thrive upon being rilled up. U like say Tallis, sam's anger tends to work against him, and the team. I don't think he's more trouble than he's worth for the team. He's a great busy forward who is heavily involved in everything, but needs to channel his emotions a bit.
> 
> George is fine, and in time will be a better player than Sam, IMO. I had no issue with his high tackle, nor did I have any issue with the one that took GI out of the game as both were unintentional as players were falling into them.
> 
> Tigers were very enthusiastic and wanted it more. Brooks continues to impress, and tadesco links up well with him. Aaron Woods is still a useless hunk of shit though. God knows how he got an origin jersey. Only in NSW I guess.


who are these "experts" you speak of?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> SBW is serving a suspension for a grub act of a shoulder charge who many experts say should have got 8 weeks. People were right to form the opinion of his being a grub.
> 
> Sam just loses his shit way too easily and doesn't thrive upon being rilled up. U like say Tallis, sam's anger tends to work against him, and the team. I don't think he's more trouble than he's worth for the team. He's a great busy forward who is heavily involved in everything, but needs to channel his emotions a bit.
> 
> George is fine, and in time will be a better player than Sam, IMO. I had no issue with his high tackle, nor did I have any issue with the one that took GI out of the game as both were unintentional as players were falling into them.
> 
> Tigers were very enthusiastic and wanted it more. Brooks continues to impress, and tadesco links up well with him. Aaron Woods is still a useless hunk of shit though. God knows how he got an origin jersey. Only in NSW I guess.


George has a duplicate in Tom, double trouble, & they're only 21


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> George has a duplicate in Tom, double trouble, & they're only 21


Born in Bourke Street, grew up as a Crown Street shifty, lives in a shoebox in the Sharkfucking shire, supports [email protected]$ :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Born in Bourke Street, grew up as a Crown Street shifty, lives in a shoebox in the Sharkfucking shire, supports [email protected]$ :lol:


you're clearly a very strange bloke, i worry about your obsession with me

Heres me thinking you lived in perth


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> you're clearly a very strange bloke, i worry about your obsession with me
> 
> Heres me thinking you lived in perth


You have a $5 steak for lunch today maaaaaayyyyyte?


----------



## abe01

Another week and the dragons are on top, all is well in the world


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You have a $5 steak for lunch today maaaaaayyyyyte?


no, i had a $20 snitzel, chips & salad after the shark island swim

What did you have?

perhaps you could post a photo, i'd really love to see it


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> no, i had a $20 snitzel, chips & salad after the shark island swim
> 
> What did you have?
> 
> perhaps you could post a photo, i'd really love to see it


*schnitzel* you uncultured dolt.

I had a very humble lunch today, not very interesting at all.

Why do they call it Shark island?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> *schnitzel* you uncultured dolt.
> 
> I had a very humble lunch today, not very interesting at all.
> 
> Why do they call it Shark island?


I have no idea, although it is one of the prime body board locations in the world

I completed the swim in just over 38 minutes, aren't i a good kid??


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I have no idea, although it is one of the prime body board locations in the world
> 
> I completed the swim in just over 38 minutes, aren't i a good kid??


I was just thinking it's a bit of a misnomer (unfortunately) because you never got bitten in half by a shark today :rolleyes

Are you seeking praise? What on earth is that all about you needy cunt?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> I was just thinking it's a bit of a misnomer (unfortunately) because you never got bitten in half by a shark today :rolleyes
> 
> Are you seeking praise? What on earth is that all about you needy cunt?


why are you so nasty???

what are you wearing??


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> Another week and the dragons are on top, all is well in the world


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> why are you so nasty???
> 
> what are you wearing??


Who ate all the $5 steaks? Was it you maaaaaaaaaaayyyyte?


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


>


:lol:


----------



## abe01

St Pecktor said:


>


Seen it before buddy, can't wait for round 5 at the scg to put to rest the myth that is souff sydney :smile


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Who ate all the $5 steaks? Was it you maaaaaaaaaaayyyyte?


why are you being so strange?

why are you a bit obsessed with me???

i love you man


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> why are you being so strange?
> 
> why are you a bit obsessed with me???
> 
> i love you man


How many exotic imported pigs ears did your china the lifesaver shout you today maaaaaaaaaaaayyyte?


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


>


:lol: Even I laughed at that.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> How many exotic imported pigs ears did your china the lifesaver shout you today maaaaaaaaaaaayyyte?


I don't drink, you hillbilly


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I don't drink, you hillbilly


Oh why, did you have to start paying for your own drinks maaaaaaaaaayyyte?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh why, did you have to start paying for your own drinks maaaaaaaaaayyyte?


no, unlike you i don't feel the need to be a drunken yobbo

you probably should smarten yourself up


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> no, unlike you i don't feel the need to be a drunken yobbo
> 
> you probably should smarten yourself up


Oh don't tell me, $5 steak and imported pigs ear man is on a health kick? :lol:

Let me guess, your missus kicked you to the kerb because she was sick of your leeching loafing lazy arse and you're had to start fending for yourself?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh don't tell me, $5 steak and imported pigs ear man is on a health kick? :lol:
> 
> Let me guess, your missus kicked you to the kerb because she was sick of your leeching loafing lazy arse and you're had to start fending for yourself?


you really do go off on some rather strange tangents, you have a good, if not weird imagination, you should write a novel


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> you really do go off on some rather strange tangents, you have a good, if not weird imagination, you should write a novel


You know what I used to do when you used to be able to get a good $5 steak? I would load my plate up with as much salad (pasta and potato salad as opposed to garden salad) and bread as I could to get as big a feed out of it as possible. I reckon I sent the Bridgepoint Hotel near bankrupt doing that for a few months.

Of course, that was back in the early 90s when:

1. The Bridgepoint Hotel existed;
2. I wasn't earning a lot of cash so I had to make ends meet;
3. You could get a steak for $5.

Where do you get your $5 steaks from maaaaaaaayyte?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You know what I used to do when you used to be able to get a good $5 steak? I would load my plate up with as much salad (pasta and potato salad as opposed to garden salad) and bread as I could to get as big a feed out of it as possible. I reckon I sent the Bridgepoint Hotel near bankrupt doing that for a few months.
> 
> Of course, that was back in the early 90s when:
> 
> 1. The Bridgepoint Hotel existed;
> 2. I wasn't earning a lot of cash so I had to make ends meet;
> 3. You could get a steak for $5.
> 
> Where do you get your $5 steaks from maaaaaaaayyte?


I have no idea, i haven't done so for a long time

however i used to get one with about a dozen mates when we were going to the footy or cricket at Moore Park (you know, those places manly fans won't travel to?) so we'd get one at the Forresters on the corner of Riley & Foveaux streets, i do recall having one at the Strawberry Hills as well

It wasn't a bad feed, a scotch fillet on a mound of mash with pepper sauce, of course you had to buy a beer as well, that was part of the deal & of course that would usually lead to three or four over inflated beers, but it was a pretty good alternative compared to stadium food

I'm sure you see where i'm coming from Cletus???

Is there anything else i can help you with??


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I have no idea, i haven't done so for a long time
> 
> however i used to get one with about a dozen mates when we were going to the footy or cricket at Moore Park (you know, those places manly fans won't travel to?) so we'd get one at the Forresters on the corner of Riley & Foveaux streets, i do recall having one at the Strawberry Hills as well
> 
> It wasn't a bad feed, a scotch fillet on a mound of mash with pepper sauce, of course you had to buy a beer as well, that was part of the deal & of course that would usually lead to three or four over inflated beers, but it was a pretty good alternative compared to stadium food
> 
> I'm sure you see where i'm coming from Cletus???
> 
> Is there anything else i can help you with??


Oh so you imbibed a few pigs ears back in the day of $5 steaks but you abstain nowadays maaaaaaaayyte?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh so you imbibed a few pigs ears back in the day of $5 steaks but you abstain nowadays maaaaaaaayyte?


thats correct son


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> thats correct son


How long have you been abstaining maaaaaaaaaaaayyte you old cunt?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> How long have you been abstaining maaaaaaaaaaaayyte you old cunt?


long enough kid


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> long enough kid


You an alky maaaaaaaaaayyte? Is that why you gave up the grog maaaaaaaayyte? Started knocking the missus around a bit eh? She tell you to sober up or she'd shop you, yew old cunt eh?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You an alky maaaaaaaaaayyte? Is that why you gave up the grog maaaaaaaayyte? Started knocking the missus around a bit eh? She tell you to sober up or she'd shop you, yew old cunt eh?


you're a strange, obsessed weirdo gong

you come to some strange conclusions

get started on that book, it'll give you something to do


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> you're a strange, obsessed weirdo gong
> 
> you come to some strange conclusions
> 
> get started on that book, it'll give you something to do


It's alright maaaaaaaayyte, I respect your right to privacy and your choice not to answer the question.

Just a pity you can't handle your piss though eh? No more golden nectar for you eh mate? Like they say "one is too many, and thousand is never enough" maaaaaaaaayyte.

BUT HEY!!!! Replace 2 six packs with a 12 step program and your hip pocket and the missus are both better off eh maaaaaaaayyte? :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Hope Alex McKinnon recovers quicker than expected. Read earlier that they're saying he could be facing a 2 year recovery period. Whether that means being able to move freely, or play in that period, I don't know. Sickening injury.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Hope Alex McKinnon recovers quicker than expected. Read earlier that they're saying he could be facing a 2 year recovery period. Whether that means being able to move freely, or play in that period, I don't know. Sickening injury.


x2


----------



## tezel8764

:rofl


----------



## DB Cooper

I'm sure everyone's best wishes are with Alex McKinnon and his family. Terrible injury. Surprised and thankful it doesn't occur more often.


----------



## bruiserh89

Hey do you fellas want the NRL thread as a sticky or happy as is? Can't see it being a problem if I put it to the other mods.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> Hey do you fellas want the NRL thread as a sticky or happy as is? Can't see it being a problem if I put it to the other mods.


 Yeah mate it's a popular thread sticky worthy IMO.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah mate it's a popular thread sticky worthy IMO.


It's got a lot more sticky from you and Abe's after the Dragons start to the year.


----------



## St Pecktor

Lol. Look at all the dumb founded chooky fans in the stands crying referee conspiracy. Lol.


----------



## Tuff Gong

How sweet it is :yep

Roosters can't win without cheating and a ref and 2 touchies on their side - sorry cunts, forward passes and shepherding aren't allowed in the modern game :lol:

JWH showing his true colours, Manly let him go because he's a dog, great to see Mitchell Pearce coathangering his supposed best mate Foran, another cheap shot from the Roosters.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Lol. Look at all the dumb founded chooky fans in the stands crying referee conspiracy. Lol.


Hear them trying to get penalties all second half? Ironic coming from the fans of the most-penalised team in the comp :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Hear them trying to get penalties all second half? Ironic coming from the fans of the most-penalised team in the comp :yep


They even booed when Lyon passed from the ground when he tripped over, like it was supposed to have been a late pass. Lol.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> They even booed when Lyon passed from the ground when he tripped over, like it was supposed to have been a late pass. Lol.


Those yuppie part-time fairweather fans don't know the rules, fucking idiots.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Those yuppie part-time fairweather fans don't know the rules, fucking idiots.


You should go to one of their games when they're behind. Whenever they're in posession and behind on the board, the whole chook pen and members area (all 428 of them) boo each and every tackle trying to get a penalty. Doesn't matter if each tackle is around the legs and the players are off him within 2 seconds while the whole D line is back 12 meters as
They've all seen... a head high, defenders lying in the ruck, whilst everyone else is inside the 10.

I was glad that it took 79.5 minutes for Manly to kill the game. Seeing the ch9 footage of their perplexed fans, and their booing was just delicious and a perfect side meal for the wild turkey I've consumed.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> You should go to one of their games when they're behind. Whenever they're in posession and behind on the board, the whole chook pen and members area (all 428 of them) boo each and every tackle trying to get a penalty. Doesn't matter if each tackle is around the legs and the players are off him within 2 seconds while the whole D line is back 12 meters as
> They've all seen... a head high, defenders lying in the ruck, whilst everyone else is inside the 10.
> 
> I was glad that it took 79.5 minutes for Manly to kill the game. Seeing the ch9 footage of their perplexed fans, and their booing was just delicious and a perfect side meal for the wild turkey I've consumed.


:lol:


----------



## jaymon112

The Refs have been really inconsistent across the league the first couple rounds. Manly are just so mentally tough down the stretch, Roosters really missed SBW in this game.


----------



## Tuff Gong

jaymon112 said:


> The Refs have been really inconsistent across the league the first couple rounds. Manly are just so mentally tough down the stretch, Roosters really missed SBW in this game.


The new young blokes Manly are blooding look the goods too - Lui, Trbjovic, plus guys like Hiku and Buhrer who are pretty established in first grade now.


----------



## St Pecktor

I reckon Statling will turn out to be a pretty decent but for you guys. He's not explosive, but he'll get the job done.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> It's got a lot more sticky from you and Abe's after the Dragons start to the year.


 Not anymore.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Not anymore.


they didn't go too bad last night. Both teams have improved this year and it was a decent game of footy.


----------



## Rooster4Life

atsch


----------



## jaymon112

One thing that irks me the most is the tendency for the Refs to go straight to the Video Ref as a first choice, it's like they want to absolve themselves from any decisions on a try. I think they said it was average 5 video ref decisions per game for the last round. Ridiculous in my opinion.


----------



## St Pecktor

The Dogs to forward really killed it tonight. Melbourne just didn't seem switched on, and allowed the Dogs to get their groove on.

[email protected] Warriors had their jungle ball game down pat. Be with Anasta is starting to grow grey wings like Pauly Gualtieri.


----------



## abe01

St Pecktor said:


> It's got a lot more sticky from you and Abe's after the Dragons start to the year.


Still on top pecks!! Not for long though. Not league related but I went to watch the boy play a trial game of rugby against st Joseph's yesterday, some of those kids would not be out of place in the nrl now. Big boys with skill and brutal in defence


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> Still on top pecks!! Not for long though. Not league related but I went to watch the boy play a trial game of rugby against st Joseph's yesterday, some of those kids would not be out of place in the nrl now. Big boys with skill and brutal in defence


we could definitely use them at the moment.


----------



## OZ Puncher

What a dismal display of football this weekend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> What a dismal display of football this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Lot of upsets and blowouts in the main but yeah you're right. SOO in May the stars should start performing over the next few months.


----------



## Rooster4Life

i have had a few days to clear my head and watch the Manly v Roosters game again.

Roosters.......................Manly
44 POSSESSION 56
24 TIME IN OPP HALF 56
2 PENALTIES CONCEDED 11
* 11 (TACKLES IN OPP 20) 48*

I can not see much more of a lopsided game then that... Manly had all the ball down the right end of the field and although i think the Refs were WAY beyond poor the fact is we kept shooting ourselves int he foot by dropping the ball.... and even after all that defending the game was in the balance with 2 mins remaining... Now i consider Manly to be one of the top 3 teams in the comp.. they played great on Friday and youd have to think if Roosters hold onto the ball and we get a few more calls go our way we are going to be EXTREMELY hard to beat.

Im not going to talk about the poor reffing as most of you here are so blind with hate that even if i presented hard evidence of bad calls you would still ignore it.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> What a dismal display of football this weekend.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 But I must say I was impressed with the referee's performances. Especially the Manly-Roosters game.


----------



## Kel

Looks like the kid is a quadriplegic ..... Not a good look for the game and certainly doesn't help their cause with participation rates especially in Western Sydney with AFL and Soccer getting a good foot hold now.


----------



## St Pecktor

Terrible news. Poor kid. Seemed like a pretty good kid as well. Hopefully the news can somehow get better for him soon.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> i have had a few days to clear my head and watch the Manly v Roosters game again.
> 
> Roosters.......................Manly
> 44 POSSESSION 56
> 24 TIME IN OPP HALF 56
> 2 PENALTIES CONCEDED 11
> * 11 (TACKLES IN OPP 20) 48*
> 
> I can not see much more of a lopsided game then that... Manly had all the ball down the right end of the field and although i think the Refs were WAY beyond poor the fact is we kept shooting ourselves int he foot by dropping the ball.... and even after all that defending the game was in the balance with 2 mins remaining... Now i consider Manly to be one of the top 3 teams in the comp.. they played great on Friday and youd have to think if Roosters hold onto the ball and we get a few more calls go our way we are going to be EXTREMELY hard to beat.
> 
> Im not going to talk about the poor reffing as most of you here are so blind with hate that even if i presented hard evidence of bad calls you would still ignore it.


:lol:

What do you mean the refs were poor? Was that because they didn't let JWH keep coat-hangering Manly players? Because they pulled up the 2 forward passes that created your only likely chance of scoring a try? Because they kept penalising the Roosters, who just happen to be the most heavily penalised team in the NRL? Is that the refs fault is it?

You must be fucking joking :lol:

PS - why does Mitchell Pearce keep kicking bombs on the 6th tackle when the Roosters never score tries off them? :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> Looks like the kid is a quadriplegic ..... Not a good look for the game and certainly doesn't help their cause with participation rates especially in Western Sydney with AFL and Soccer getting a good foot hold now.


Yeah just saw that on the SMH site...terrible news.


----------



## DB Cooper

Really shocking news regarding Alex McKinnon. It looked terrible the way it occurred and unfortunately it was every bit as bad as it looked.


----------



## St Pecktor

Spider said:


> Really shocking news regarding Alex McKinnon. It looked terrible the way it occurred and unfortunately it was every bit as bad as it looked.


It was sickening to watch. The unfortunate thing is that it wasn't really a malicious tackle. Everything that could go wrong in it, and after the landing, unfortunately went wrong.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol:
> 
> What do you mean the refs were poor? Was that because they didn't let JWH keep coat-hangering Manly players? Because they pulled up the 2 forward passes that created your only likely chance of scoring a try? Because they kept penalising the Roosters, who just happen to be the most heavily penalised team in the NRL? Is that the refs fault is it?
> 
> You must be fucking joking :lol:
> 
> PS - why does Mitchell Pearce keep kicking bombs on the 6th tackle when the Roosters never score tries off them? :yep


Not so much the penalties we gave away but the ones that manly somehow didnt.... i just do not buy that manly were the perfect team in the second half and gave away 0 penaltys.... And as Robbo said Cummins was going intot he scrums and warning the manly players about them being offside and having there hand on the ball... yet no call was every made for it..

As for the bombs....Jamie Lyon was setting blocks on tupou which in it self should have been penalized.

look i dont want to have more calls go my way then any other team....just a fair go and calls being consistent for both sides... There job is to keep the game clean and fair... no way should the count have been 11 - 2... thats just a joke.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Not so much the penalties we gave away but the ones that manly somehow didnt.... i just do not buy that manly were the perfect team in the second half and gave away 0 penaltys.... And as Robbo said Cummins was going intot he scrums and warning the manly players about them being offside and having there hand on the ball... yet no call was every made for it..
> 
> As for the bombs....Jamie Lyon was setting blocks on tupou which in it self should have been penalized.
> 
> look i dont want to have more calls go my way then any other team....just a fair go and calls being consistent for both sides... There job is to keep the game clean and fair... no way should the count have been 11 - 2... thats just a joke.


Funny, I never see you whinging about the penalty count when the Roosters win.

What's a joke is the Roosters ill-discipline and willingness to give away penalties whenever their tryline is under attack.

It's an obvious tactic they use to try to break/slow down play in the hope the opposition take penalty kicks instead of keeping the pressure on for a try. You can't whinge about something they do knowingly and willingly.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Funny, I never see you whinging about the penalty count when the Roosters win.
> 
> What's a joke is the Roosters ill-discipline and willingness to give away penalties whenever their tryline is under attack.
> 
> It's an obvious tactic they use to try to break/slow down play in the hope the opposition take penalty kicks instead of keeping the pressure on for a try. You can't whinge about something they do knowingly and willingly.


If you seriously believe that we give away penaltys on purpose then you know fuck all about league... I see us penalized on 4th and 5th tackles while on our line.. No team would rather defend another full set then 1 or 2 more tackles.. But you obviously didnt read what I said, it isn't the penaltys we give away but how every team we face becomes the perfect team and never gets penalized, explain to me how manly didn't give away more then 2 penaltys and why the ref was coaching them in the scrum ad warning them for being offside and hand on the ball.... Penaltys are a strategy... Give yourself an uppercut.. So I assume this is a strategy we have used the last 10 years? Since we are the most penalized team year in an year out regardless of who is our coach or whose in the team


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> If you seriously believe that we give away penaltys on purpose then you know fuck all about league... I see us penalized on 4th and 5th tackles while on our line.. No team would rather defend another full set then 1 or 2 more tackles.. But you obviously didnt read what I said, it isn't the penaltys we give away but how every team we face becomes the perfect team and never gets penalized, explain to me how manly didn't give away more then 2 penaltys and why the ref was coaching them in the scrum ad warning them for being offside and hand on the ball.... Penaltys are a strategy... Give yourself an uppercut.. So I assume this is a strategy we have used the last 10 years? Since we are the most penalized team year in an year out regardless of who is our coach or whose in the team


Oh, so a team has never fouled while in their own 20 to break play down and give their team a chance to regroup in the hope the opposition will settle for a penalty kick instead of pushing on for a try :lol:

So every team your poor widdle Roosters play suddenly becomes perfect do they? NRL 2013 grand final penalty count:

Manly 5
Roosters 2

http://www.nrl.com/how-roosters-defied-the-stats-to-win/tabid/10874/newsid/75038/default.aspx

I wonder why the script suddenly changed for that particular game?

Do you even league bro?

Do you believe in conspiracy theories too?

Why haven't Souths won a GF for 40 years even though they've had many different coaches and players over that time?

Why have Manly consistently been in the top 8 for the past 30 years even though they've had many different coaches and players in that time?

Why have Cronulla never won a GF even though they've had so many different coaches and players?

Do you think it's just the coach and players that create the culture at a club?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh, so a team has never fouled while in their own 20 to break play down and give their team a chance to regroup in the hope the opposition will settle for a penalty kick instead of pushing on for a try :lol:
> 
> So every team your poor widdle Roosters play suddenly becomes perfect do they? NRL 2013 grand final penalty count:
> 
> Manly 5
> Roosters 2
> 
> http://www.nrl.com/how-roosters-defied-the-stats-to-win/tabid/10874/newsid/75038/default.aspx
> 
> I wonder why the script suddenly changed for that particular game?
> 
> Do you even league bro?
> 
> Do you believe in conspiracy theories too?
> 
> Why haven't Souths won a GF for 40 years even though they've had many different coaches and players over that time?
> 
> Why have Manly consistently been in the top 8 for the past 30 years even though they've had many different coaches and players in that time?
> 
> Why have Cronulla never won a GF even though they've had so many different coaches and players?
> 
> Do you think it's just the coach and players that create the culture at a club?


Like I said, you people are not capable of looking past your hate of my team to judge a very poor display by the men in pink... They not only fuck up with us but I see other calls in other games that make me scratch my head... So I won't bother argueing with you since it's a lost cause... The refs do no wrong when it's against a team you hate. Good day to you


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Like I said, you people are not capable of looking past your hate of my team to judge a very poor display by the men in pink... They not only fuck up with us but I see other calls in other games that make me scratch my head... So I won't bother argueing with you since it's a lost cause... The refs do no wrong when it's against a team you hate. Good day to you


"You people" :lol:

Like I said, you never complain about the penalty count when the Roosters win.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> "You people" :lol:
> 
> Like I said, you never complain about the penalty count when the Roosters win.


Just because I don't come on here to argue with you about doesn't mean it doesn't piss me off...


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Just because I don't come on here to argue with you about doesn't mean it doesn't piss me off...


I doubt you ever argue the penalty count in games the Roosters win. Going by your logic, the Roosters were suddenly the perfect team in last year's grand final, even though Manly were awarded a penalty try :lol:

It's always funny to see people blaming everyone else but themselves (in this case your team the Roosters by proxy) for things that are within their control to improve.

Keep hiding behind the victim mentality mate, it appears that's exactly what your team is doing. You know what they say - admission you have a problem is the first step in solving that problem but blaming it on everyone else only ensures you'll always have that problem.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> I doubt you ever argue the penalty count in games the Roosters win. Going by your logic, the Roosters were suddenly the perfect team in last year's grand final, even though Manly were awarded a penalty try :lol:
> 
> It's always funny to see people blaming everyone else but themselves (in this case your team the Roosters by proxy) for things that are within their control to improve.
> 
> Keep hiding behind the victim mentality mate, it appears that's exactly what your team is doing. You know what they say - admission you have a problem is the first step in solving that problem but blaming it on everyone else only ensures you'll always have that problem.


So you are a mind reader too?.... So what do you think of some of the top teams being fucked over during origin? Or is that okay too?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> So you are a mind reader too?.... So what do you think of some of the top teams being fucked over during origin? Or is that okay too?


What does SOO have to do with penalty counts, or are you trying to change the subject?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> What does SOO have to do with penalty counts, or are you trying to change the subject?


Because it's a waste of time argueing with you about it, we could do this for a week and we will never agree , it's a waste of my time and yours, so instead like to know your opinion on a matter which effects a couple more teams rather then just us... Do you think it's fair that teams that have 3-4 players representing origin should get 0 byes during it while teams with no players get 2?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Because it's a waste of time argueing with you about it, we could do this for a week and we will never agree , it's a waste of my time and yours, so instead like to know your opinion on a matter which effects a couple more teams rather then just us... Do you think it's fair that teams that have 3-4 players representing origin should get 0 byes during it while teams with no players get 2?


No, it isn't fair but due to the fact they don't select the SOO teams until well into the season and the draw is worked out well before the start of the season I don't see how it can be helped other than them rearranging the draw at SOO time, which would then be unfair to someone else somewhere.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Because it's a waste of time argueing with you about it, we could do this for a week and we will never agree , it's a waste of my time and yours, so instead like to know your opinion on a matter which effects a couple more teams rather then just us... Do you think it's fair that teams that have 3-4 players representing origin should get 0 byes during it while teams with no players get 2?


Where'd you go mate? Thought you wanted to discuss this now, or was it just a smokescreen to divert and disappear behind? :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Where'd you go mate? Thought you wanted to discuss this now, or was it just a smokescreen to divert and disappear behind? :lol:


..... all i asked for was your opinion on the subject and you gave it.... anything else you wanna argue bout ?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> ..... all i asked for was your opinion on the subject and you gave it.... anything else you wanna argue bout ?


Classic passive aggressive behaviour - can't discuss or "argue" a subject so deflects, distracts, disappears, then tries to make it all someone else's fault.

Never mind mate, you've got the Roosters to live your passive aggressive existence through.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Classic passive aggressive behaviour - can't discuss or "argue" a subject so deflects, distracts, disappears, then tries to make it all someone else's fault.
> 
> Never mind mate, you've got the Roosters to live your passive aggressive existence through.


man you need to get over it. not everyone has time to talk to a revolving door.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> man you need to get over it. not everyone has time to talk to a revolving door.


You seemed to have the time when you thought I was going to agree with your whinging.

When you realised I wasn't you suddenly lost interest :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> You seemed to have the time when you thought I was going to agree with your whinging.
> 
> When you realised I wasn't you suddenly lost interest :yep


Pretty sure I said in my original post that no one here would agree with me anyway, so I don't know where you get the idea I thought you would agree with me. But now your just baiting so this is the last reply you will get from me.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Pretty sure I said in my original post that no one here would agree with me anyway, so I don't know where you get the idea I thought you would agree with me. But now your just baiting so this is the last reply you will get from me.


No worries mate, I'll be here next time you chuck a sooky la-la :hi:


----------



## abe01

And in other news saints play the wabbits Saturday at the scg. Making the trip down to see the train wreck that is souths play the competition leaders and some say favorites (me) St George


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> And in other news saints play the wabbits Saturday at the scg. Making the trip down to see the train wreck that is souths play the competition leaders and some say favorites (me) St George


3 month avatar bet?


----------



## abe01

Sure thing, may need help with how I send it to you but I'm in


----------



## DB Cooper

Jordan McLean copped 7 weeks!!

Surely Storm will appeal that?


----------



## Bugger

Spider said:


> Jordan McLean copped 7 weeks!!
> 
> Surely Storm will appeal that?


Ridiculous.... i guess they need to make an example (scapgoat) though :rolleyes


----------



## St Pecktor

The 7 week ban is a disgrace. I wouldn't be surprised to see McClenan retire after all this.

Parra are looking good. They fuckin have it to the Bronx, and should have won by more.

[email protected] the Chooks. Got a gimme forward pass try and many dubious penalties yet still couldn't win.


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> The 7 week ban is a disgrace. I wouldn't be surprised to see McClenan retire after all this.
> 
> Parra are looking good. They fuckin have it to the Bronx, and should have won by more.
> 
> [email protected] the Chooks. Got a gimme forward pass try and many dubious penalties yet still couldn't win.


Retire and do what exactly? Become a doctor! Lol turn it up they are dumb footballers, he could do what that grub Watts bloke did and become a bikkie.

Why didn't Roosters take the 2 points in those conditions with 12 mins to go...... Got their right whack by getting beat by a point.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> The 7 week ban is a disgrace. I wouldn't be surprised to see McClenan retire after all this.
> 
> Parra are looking good. They fuckin have it to the Bronx, and should have won by more.
> 
> [email protected] the Chooks. Got a gimme forward pass try and many dubious penalties yet still couldn't win.


I missed the game but I'm curious - were the Roosters once again on the receiving end of a ref's conspiracy & did the doggies suddenly become the perfect team as far as the penalty count went? :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> I missed the game but I'm curious - were the Roosters once again on the receiving end of a ref's conspiracy & did the doggies suddenly become the perfect team as far as the penalty count went? :lol:


Actually the reffing was good, no complaints from me when the game is called fairly like that.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I missed the game but I'm curious - were the Roosters once again on the receiving end of a ref's conspiracy & did the doggies suddenly become the perfect team as far as the penalty count went? :lol:


i missed the first 20 mins, but the dogs apparently got out to a 5-0, or 5-1 penalty count which dubiously evened up after the crowd got into their regular hissy fit state. Chooks try came off what looked a forward pass, and their penalty that evened the game up was pretty soft.

Game should have finished 8-0 again.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Retire and do what exactly? Become a doctor! Lol turn it up they are dumb footballers, he could do what that grub Watts bloke did and become a bikkie.
> 
> Why didn't Roosters take the 2 points in those conditions with 12 mins to go...... Got their right whack by getting beat by a point.


lol. Not everyone is morally bankrupt like you Kel 

Maybe retiring is a bit over the top, but I think it'll take a bit before he's able to go into every tackle with the usual gusto.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> lol. Not everyone is morally bankrupt like you Kel
> 
> Maybe retiring is a bit over the top, but I think it'll take a bit before he's able to go into every tackle with the usual gusto.


 True. It will be playing on his mind whenever he's involved in a tackle with a few people careful not to lift,worrying what position the guy he's tackling is in. But boxers still fight on after seriously injuring sometimes even killing opponents same thing here but without knowing the guy who knows how it will affect him.


----------



## Kel

He's too dumb to be affected just like 75% of the buffoons 

The white elephant in the room is whether or not he is sued


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> He's too dumb to be affected just like 75% of the buffoons
> 
> The white elephant in the room is whether or not he is sued


Well this is it - he may well be individually liable from a legal perspective, given that the NRL have punished him & not the other 2 blokes involved in the tackle.

If the NRL have penalised him to avoid being sued themselves then it's a complete dog act, akin to (but obviously a lot worse than) the whole Brett Stewart sexual assault case.


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> He's too dumb to be affected just like 75% of the buffoons
> 
> The white elephant in the room is whether or not he is sued


 Maybe. I think Jarrod McCracken sued a Storm player for ending his career(and he was successful and wealthy post career anyway).


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Maybe. I think Jarrod McCracken sued a Storm player for ending his career(and he was successful and wealthy post career anyway).


That was Stephen Kearney, & I think the Storm were held liable (& therefore stumped up any payout) so I suspect they'll have their lawyers all over this to make sure they're not sued again - hence their protest at the 7 weeks McLean received.

It's all very wrong, a young bloke's fucked for life but everyone's ducking for cover & covering their arses leaving McLean to face the music on his own.


----------



## Rooster4Life

hmmmm


----------



## Rooster4Life

Interesting game


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Interesting game


Pretty boring actually. But defensively its a much improved showing. 
The absence of Tuqiri is telling though, as he gave away 18 points on his own last week.


----------



## abe01

Souths were to good, It's a long trip home after a beating like that especially with 2 bunnys fans in the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abe01

Souths were to good, It's a long trip home after a beating like that especially with 2 bunnys fans in the car


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> Souths were to good, It's a long trip home after a beating like that especially with 2 bunnys fans in the car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 How many stupid penalties did we give away what an undisciplined performance. Inglis is on PEDS. PED taking,nut squeezing,concierge abusing,cap cheating,$5 steak eating bunnies.:fire

And yeah Souths were good.


----------



## abe01

St Pecktor said:


> 3 month avatar bet?


Let me have it st pecktor, please be kind


----------



## abe01

stiflers mum said:


> How many stupid penalties did we give away what an undisciplined performance. Inglis is on PEDS. PED taking,nut squeezing,concierge abusing,cap cheating,$5 steak eating bunnies.:fire
> 
> And yeah Souths were good.


Yeah the penalty s killed us think souths got 6 in a row? Some soft defence in the middle again this week. Dugans disallowed try might not have changed the result but we would have been right back in it at 8-6 down before halftime instead of 14-0


----------



## Tuff Gong

Tigers played like kings, Manly played like shit.

Hopefully they got it all out of their system & get back on track next week.


----------



## stiflers mum

FIXED!!!!!!!!!! Manly players had a bet on the Tigers 13+.


----------



## abe01

We're did you hear that? Would love it to be true


----------



## St Pecktor

Tigers rattled them up front. Their forwards are starting to get a reputation. They had that same siege mentality that they had against us. If they get some consistency there, they could well be a force. I suspect they'll be a bit like the warriors this season and put in a lot of stinkers still.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Roosters,manly,storm and [email protected] all struggling early... Why is this the case? Players representing in the World Cup? Either way I still think there the 4 best sides in the comp an will come good in the coming weeks


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> We're did you hear that? Would love it to be true


 I made it up but not taking anything away from the tigers that was woeful defence from Manly considering how close their matches have been and how good they have been defence wise this year.

http://www.nrl.com/DrawResults/Tels...1180/s/42/r/1182/sc/cWOFGg40w000/default.aspx


----------



## St Pecktor

Manly had a pretty hectic opening 4 rounds. Melbourne (golden point loss), souths (2point win), parra ( gift win), and the scum which was another tight affair. Probably due to be a bit off.


----------



## stiflers mum

A bit off :lol: That was more obvious dive than Briggs v Green Tigers 13+ would have been paying well.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> A bit off :lol: That was more obvious dive than Briggs v Green Tigers 13+ would have been paying well.:deal


The tigers are a team on the up. It'll be a mixed bag for them for a while this season, but there's a quality team there on their day.

Until the Bulldogs sign Tadesco.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> The tigers are a team on the up. It'll be a mixed bag for them for a while this season, but there's a quality team there on their day.
> 
> _*Until the Bulldogs sign Tadesco.*_


when they get the Stewart brothers they won't need him


----------



## St Pecktor

Positive step forward for the mighties tonight. Seemed to put in a roosters type performance where we were happy to give away penalties at will. Penrith had so much ball at our end and didn't even really look to threaten aside from one occasion.

What a difference no Tuqiri makes. He just about let in 20 points against the Raiders, since then we've conceded 8 points in two games.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Parra is really firing this year, they seem to be getting good metres at will. They are getting good line breaks as well. And we aren't doing too many all or nothing plays. Until Tonga is gone though that side will be a liability.


----------



## Dudman

where is that inbred luigi the Rooster supporter??


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Parra is really firing this year, they seem to be getting good metres at will. They are getting good line breaks as well. And we aren't doing too many all or nothing plays. Until Tonga is gone though that side will be a liability.


Peats has been immense, and Sandow has looked very good since hes come back to first grade. Would love to trade in Lote for that Radradja. He's a sick cunt. Hayne's been great as well, only now he doesnt really come off as the sole performer each week.Aside from round 2, you guys have looked great. Top 6 stuff.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> where is that inbred luigi the Rooster supporter??


He's busy working on the 2014 version of the chook pen referee conspiracy petition. :yep


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> He's busy working on the 2014 version of the chook pen referee conspiracy petition. :yep


For a club that's been sucking the cock of the NRl & bending over for Ian Schubert for years & years they sure do seem to imagine a lot of conspiracy theories, imagine if Nick Politis wasn't up everyone at the NRL, they'd be getting caned in the penalty counts even more


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> The tigers are a team on the up. It'll be a mixed bag for them for a while this season, but there's a quality team there on their day.
> 
> Until the Bulldogs sign Tadesco.


 They did well without him last night. I seriously hadn't heard of many Tigers players before this year they are going great guns.


----------



## abe01

Dragons paying 3.40 against the storm practically giving money away tonight the tab


----------



## Kel

Nah storm will fight back this week


----------



## abe01

It's close so far pretty confident of a red v victory


----------



## Kel

Well that's one of the best comebacks I've seen


----------



## abe01

Well ill be fucked


----------



## abe01

Excuses and winging to follow in the morning


----------



## stiflers mum

Gutted.:-( To quote Prince I thought we were going to be partying like it was 1999(the last time we won in Melbourne). FUCK IT!!!!!!!!


----------



## abe01

That last 10 min was horrible, they should never haver got the chance to win. Sportsbet are refunding head to head bets which doesn't help me because I got on at the tab on the way home!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OZ Puncher

St George fuming on the news... What's the deal, you play to the whistle, how fucking annoying is it when their is any form on controversial refereeing and the players all in unison turn to the ref appealing for a penalty when the ball carrier just runs over the line uncontested to score.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> St George fuming on the news... What's the deal, you play to the whistle, how fucking annoying is it when their is any form on controversial refereeing and the players all in unison turn to the ref appealing for a penalty when the ball carrier just runs over the line uncontested to score.


You should always play to the whistle, but they have every right to fume. The game should have been over. The hooter sounded seconds after the clock hit 80.

The purple cheats have once again found another way of cheating.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Point remains, they still should have shut it down.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Point remains, they still should have shut it down.


I'm agreeing with you cunt.You should be doing cartwheels about how your Eels are performing instead of defending the purple cheats. :yep


----------



## Kel

It's a strange one, soccer call time off as soon as the ref believes added time is over regardless of where the ball is in play or not, Union allow play to go on until there is a break in the play, sometimes 10 mins extra can be played....... The dragon one was a deadset 50/50 call, had the ref blown time off the storm players wouldve gone off their heads and Bellamy wouldve said something as well.

Dragons shouldnt complain, just finish off the tackle and there is no problem............... Storm scored 18pts i the last 20mins..... that's not good enough Dragons


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> It's a strange one, soccer call time off as soon as the ref believes added time is over regardless of where the ball is in play or not, Union allow play to go on until there is a break in the play, sometimes 10 mins extra can be played....... The dragon one was a deadset 50/50 call, had the ref blown time off the storm players wouldve gone off their heads and Bellamy wouldve said something as well.
> 
> Dragons shouldnt complain, just finish off the tackle and there is no problem............... Storm scored 18pts i the last 20mins..... that's not good enough Dragons


 This and it's round 6 no use whinging about it may cost them a semi-final shot.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> This and it's round 6 no use whinging about it may cost them a semi-final shot.


more like it'll cost you the difference between 13th- 14th.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> more like it'll cost you the difference between 13th- 14th.


:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> more like it'll cost you the difference between 13th- 14th.


:rofl

At the end of the day, Dragons didn't shut it down, if that was 10 seconds earlier it still could have happened. From what I saw, he was on his feet ready to play the ball as the siren rang, IMO they can play the ball.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl
> 
> At the end of the day, Dragons didn't shut it down, if that was 10 seconds earlier it still could have happened. From what I saw, he was on his feet ready to play the ball as the siren rang, IMO they can play the ball.


The NRL has stated that they got it wrong already. They were robbed. They're still pathetic for not being able to protect a 14 point lead though.

Some cracking games this weekend. Souths/Dogs, Parra/Tigers and then at the bottom end of the table you've got two evenly matched stinkers like the Chooks and Sharks doing battle.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Titans/Penriff will be a good game, too.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Titans/Penriff will be a good game, too.


True. Both those teams just come off as irrelevant to me though so its kinda hard to take the game seriously. I don't hate, nor have a real soft spot for either.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Likewise, but they are a pair of teams that are punching well above their weight this year.

Where the fuck is Teke?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Holy shit, 3/3 so far. What a fucked start to the week, I can't believe Manly got up, they played like a fucking reserve grade team last night, letting NQ score way too often.

What the fuck is wrong with Souths? Kick these cunts out of the league for the sole reason that they have not beaten one decent team all year, with all their talent.


----------



## abe01

People blowing up about an obstruction call last night in manly v cowboys didn't see it was it pretty obvious? Mighty dragons 13+ today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Holy shit, 3/3 so far. What a fucked start to the week, I can't believe Manly got up, they played like a fucking reserve grade team last night, letting NQ score way too often.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Souths? Kick these cunts out of the league for the sole reason that they have not beaten one decent team all year, with all their talent.


 They lost by 1 point. Still after the nasty things St.Pecktor said about the Dragons I feel bad for Souths.


----------



## abe01

Not me, it always cheers me up when souths loose. Lost a avatar bet to st pecktor as well just waiting for my punishment to arrive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Holy shit, 3/3 so far. What a fucked start to the week, I can't believe Manly got up, they played like a fucking reserve grade team last night, letting NQ score way too often.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Souths? Kick these cunts out of the league for the sole reason that they have not beaten one decent team all year, with all their talent.


i actually thought it was our best game of the season so far considering the players we had out and for a while there we only had one man on the bench. The dogs are in form and are a top side this year. Disappointed with the loss but it was a brave effort. High quality game as well.


----------



## OZ Puncher

No I just mean this season in general has been fucking horrid from the runner up Minor Prems last year.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Holy shit, 3/3 so far. What a fucked start to the week, I can't believe Manly got up, they played like a fucking reserve grade team last night, letting NQ score way too often.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Souths? Kick these cunts out of the league for the sole reason that they have not beaten one decent team all year, with all their talent.





OZ Puncher said:


> No I just mean this season in general has been fucking horrid from the runner up Minor Prems last year.


after last season, McGuire thought and planned that 2014 is time to bring Keary into 5/8 full time so he spent the off season training there with the senior squad while Sutton moved to lock.

A pec injury in the 9's sidelined Keary for the start of the season which brought Walker into 5/8 round 1 and he went pretty good. We lost our next 3 though so Mcaguire decided its too costly having Walker learn at 5/8 while there were gaping holes in our backline so Sutton went back to 5/8, Tuqiri went to norths and Walker went back into the backline.

We've missed Issac Luke but I'm pretty happy with how McInnes is going when he comes on and I can see him staying on the bench even when Issac's back.

Reynolds has been poor, and if he doesn't find form soon, I suspect Keary could take his place at halfback.

I think we'll be primed to hit some good form in the last half of the season.

I'm enjoying seeing your Eels go well mate. Hayne has been superb and even Sandow is looking very good. Peats has been a great buy. I was sorry to see him leave as he's a future origin player. Happy to see him to well at Parra.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> after last season, McGuire thought and planned that 2014 is time to bring Keary into 5/8 full time so he spent the off season training there with the senior squad while Sutton moved to lock.
> 
> A pec injury in the 9's sidelined Keary for the start of the season which brought Walker into 5/8 round 1 and he went pretty good. We lost our next 3 though so Mcaguire decided its too costly having Walker learn at 5/8 while there were gaping holes in our backline so Sutton went back to 5/8, Tuqiri went to norths and Walker went back into the backline.
> 
> We've missed Issac Luke but I'm pretty happy with how McInnes is going when he comes on and I can see him staying on the bench even when Issac's back.
> 
> Reynolds has been poor, and if he doesn't find form soon, I suspect Keary could take his place at halfback.
> 
> I think we'll be primed to hit some good form in the last half of the season.
> 
> I'm enjoying seeing your Eels go well mate. Hayne has been superb and even Sandow is looking very good. Peats has been a great buy. I was sorry to see him leave as he's a future origin player. Happy to see him to well at Parra.


I was so happy to hear we had signed Peats, he was only ever an interchange player at Souths and even then, you could see he was a smart footy player with good promise. Parra is giving him plenty of room to move and improve. He is an Origin player for sure, maybe in the next couple years.

I'm happy to see the boys take more wins in 6 rounds then Ricky Stuart did in 2 seasons.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Holy shit, 3/3 so far. What a fucked start to the week, I can't believe Manly got up, they played like a fucking reserve grade team last night, letting NQ score way too often.
> 
> What the fuck is wrong with Souths? Kick these cunts out of the league for the sole reason that they have not beaten one decent team all year, with all their talent.


aside from your first game against the scum, Parra have looked finals material in every round and they'll be there come September.

Parra/Tigers will be a good game and not the wooden spoon play off that it usually is.


----------



## OZ Puncher

6/6 for me so far. Tomorrow though will be terrible. I went Parra and Titans. Both of those games I feel can go either way.


----------



## stiflers mum

Ha ha Melbourne got ripped off.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Yes they did. Fucking refs.


----------



## abe01

Sucked in Melbourne


----------



## OZ Puncher

I don't think we should be applauding the refs for this shit. 

Melbourne didn't fuck you over, the refs did, and your useless team did as well I guess.


----------



## abe01

My useless team got a win so were not to bad this week:smile but seriously are refs a lot worse this year than previous. Seems after nearly every game a refs call is what everyone talks about


----------



## OZ Puncher

Yep which is sad, the refs are pathetic.


----------



## abe01

Where's their accountability, they make mistakes That change games and nothing happens. Looking forward to watching parra and tigers think it will be a cracker of a game


----------



## Tuff Gong

How was that not a try to Waqa?!?


----------



## OZ Puncher

The video ref reckoned he didn't make it to the line. 99.999999% of the other viewers thought he did.

How did Josh Dugan think he stopped that Manu Vatuvei try? It wasn't even close he got his tattooed mug jammed between Manu's dick and the ground and he comfortably put it down.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Yes they did. Fucking refs.


How so fellas? I was there at the game and I got to experience a rare win at home for my team. What was the controversy with the Raiders win?


----------



## OZ Puncher

You serious? Sissa Waqa IMO had that ball on the line and it should not have been called a no try. If that was your team you would be fucking livid.


----------



## Rooster4Life

some of the performances by the men in pink this year is almost criminal....its past incompetent now, i am seriously thinking corruption.. you can all jump down my throats about conspiracy theories but this is a SPORT and as we see week in week out gambling is a huge part of it... where there is gambling there is corruption, thats nature and if you think the NRL refs cant possibly be corrupt you are living in fairy land.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Yes they did. Fucking refs.


 Yeah but it's Melbourne. They should have a Central Coast team not Melbourne swings and roundabouts they got lucky last week unlucky this week.:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> The video ref reckoned he didn't make it to the line. 99.999999% of the other viewers thought he did.
> 
> How did Josh Dugan think he stopped that Manu Vatuvei try? It wasn't even close he got his tattooed mug jammed between Manu's dick and the ground and he comfortably put it down.


 Swings and roundabout OZ it all evens out.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> How so fellas? I was there at the game and I got to experience a rare win at home for my team. What was the controversy with the Raiders win?


 Waqa scored a try it was ruled no try. He clearly scored people raised by wolves could see it was a try the video refs couldn't.:lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> You serious? Sissa Waqa IMO had that ball on the line and it should not have been called a no try. If that was your team you would be fucking livid.


Ahh ok. Yeah I did see that and from my halfway vantage point I thought it was a pretty straight forward try and game over. I was just confused that it was ruled a 20m re start so dead in goals? I might have to watch a replay. I couldn't see it very well on the big screen. I was just happy the raiders didn't notch up their seventh straight loss at home because 6 is already a record.


----------



## OZ Puncher

bruiserh89 said:


> Ahh ok. Yeah I did see that and from my halfway vantage point I thought it was a pretty straight forward try and game over. I was just confused that it was ruled a 20m re start so dead in goals? I might have to watch a replay. I couldn't see it very well on the big screen. I was just happy the raiders didn't notch up their seventh straight loss at home because 6 is already a record.


It was bitter/sweet for mine. I like the Raiders, don't really like the Storm. Hate Ricky Stuart, and really like Bellamy. I tipped Raiders to win, (aren't they Storms voodoo team? Them and Warriors I believe), but was outraged to see such a blatant try disallowed.


----------



## OZ Puncher

In saying that, Melbourne shouldn't have let a forward tip toe around 5 of their players and score under the posts.


----------



## St Pecktor

The referees are just incompetent.

Last seasons rule change where the video referee can only overrule the on field ref's call is the main problem.


----------



## St Pecktor

Brett Stewart DUI.
Weak arse diabetic can't handle his piss.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> some of the performances by the men in pink this year is almost criminal....its past incompetent now, i am seriously thinking corruption.. you can all jump down my throats about conspiracy theories but this is a SPORT and as we see week in week out gambling is a huge part of it... where there is gambling there is corruption, thats nature and if you think the NRL refs cant possibly be corrupt you are living in fairy land.


Yeah well this 'corruption' you speak of is what got your club the premiership last season soooooooo.....


----------



## abe01

Good crowd by the looks of it at homebush, Hayne with 2 try's already we may see the Hayne plane come out if this keeps up


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fucking Sandow... Bombed two conversions, wanted a chip and chase on Zero tackle. Looks like Chris Brainpow is back.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Wow. 

I'm at a loss for words. I don't know whether to be disgusted in this Obstruction rule, Joseph Paulo who is apparently a double amputee missing both his hands, Sandow who made stupid decisions all night and missed 3/4 conversions....


----------



## stiflers mum

Luke Brook's dive was worse than Briggs he was grazed and went down like he had been shot. Don't forget Haynes silly pass OZ. Eels hard done by. The ref also blew the whistle to stop play even though the eels had formed the scrum before the siren. I think the refs are trying too hard and being too cautious with their decisions for fear of doing the wrong thing and copping stick in the media.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah well this 'corruption' you speak of is what got your club the premiership last season soooooooo.....


There was a fox sports article about what the ladder would look like if there were no refereeing fuck ups and the Roosters fared no better then where they're at now. Yet Pelican4Life has been carrying on as if they should be top of the table if it wasnt for corrupt refereeing. :yep


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> There was a fox sports article about what the ladder would look like if there were no refereeing fuck ups and the Roosters fared no better then where they're at now. Yet Pelican4Life has been carrying on as if they should be top of the table if it wasnt for corrupt refereeing. :yep


Ummmmm no, I was pissed about the reffing in one game... Please show me where I said we should be top of the ladder if not for the refs...


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Ummmmm no, I was pissed about the reffing in one game... Please show me where I said we should be top of the ladder if not for the refs...


Hows the petition to the Australian Crime Commission about investigating the referee's on the chook pen going?


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> It was bitter/sweet for mine. I like the Raiders, don't really like the Storm. Hate Ricky Stuart, and really like Bellamy. I tipped Raiders to win, (aren't they Storms voodoo team? Them and Warriors I believe), but was outraged to see such a blatant try disallowed.


Had a couple of recent upsets against storm but the head to head reads seriously in their favour. Saints is another story. Even in our worst slump we still seem to get the mettle on them. Seems to be a real thing.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I know St George are utterly useless against Lime green, I always thought Storm were bad as well in recent years.


----------



## St Pecktor

The purple cheats will have more than a few bogey sides before the seasons out. They're a club on the downward spiral.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Hows the petition to the Australian Crime Commission about investigating the referee's on the chook pen going?


Just about as well as your attempts to put words in my mouth


----------



## Tuff Gong

Gifted Stewart signs with Souths...wonder what Snake will do, [email protected] don't need a fullback with Inglis there.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...t-signs-with-south-sydney-20140422-zqxl6.html


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Gifted Stewart signs with Souths...wonder what Snake will do, [email protected] don't need a fullback with Inglis there.
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...t-signs-with-south-sydney-20140422-zqxl6.html


Another local jr no doubt


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Another local jr no doubt


Well, the Stewart brothers hail from the Illawarra (Wests Wollongong was their junior club I believe) so they were never local juniors at Manly either, but if a certain someone should start claiming Gifted is a [email protected] junior I shall have a stern word with him :yep

Would have liked to see Glenn and Brett both see out their careers at Manly - the NRL doesn't do enough to encourage one-club players. Gone are the days when a star player being poached by another club was a shock (e.g. Fittler from Penrith to Easts) - unfortunately now it's pretty much a common occurence and the reason given is inevitably salary cap issues.

I daresay Canterbury will ramp up their efforts to get Snake as their fullback now. At least we've got Hiku coming through as our our next fullback, but if both Stewart brothers are gone, I wonder how long before Foran and DCE start looking elsewhere? Lyon will retire within the next few years, Matai would be snapped up by the likes of the Warriors. Canterbury have made it very clear they want Foran and Brisbane keep dangling the carrot for DCE to come home. The loss of Kite and now Gifted is potentially the start of the whole team crumbling.


----------



## St Pecktor

Good signing. He'll bring some good experience and smarts to our pack. 
I wonder if There's talks about Brett jumping over as well. GI is a much better fullback but the Stewart brothers link up well together in attack.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Well, the Stewart brothers hail from the Illawarra (Wests Wollongong was their junior club I believe) so they were never local juniors at Manly either, but if a certain someone should start claiming Gifted is a [email protected] junior I shall have a stern word with him :yep
> 
> Would have liked to see Glenn and Brett both see out their careers at Manly - the NRL doesn't do enough to encourage one-club players. Gone are the days when a star player being poached by another club was a shock (e.g. Fittler from Penrith to Easts) - unfortunately now it's pretty much a common occurence and the reason given is inevitably salary cap issues.
> 
> I daresay Canterbury will ramp up their efforts to get Snake as their fullback now. At least we've got Hiku coming through as our our next fullback, but if both Stewart brothers are gone, I wonder how long before Foran and DCE start looking elsewhere? Lyon will retire within the next few years, Matai would be snapped up by the likes of the Warriors. Canterbury have made it very clear they want Foran and Brisbane keep dangling the carrot for DCE to come home. The loss of Kite and now Gifted is potentially the start of the whole team crumbling.


Hiku is a talent and a half. The Warriors had apparently offered him a big big money deal and it was looking like Manly couldn't afford to keep him. I reckon they're clearing their decks to keep him.

Brett seems adamant he wants to play with his brother. I reckon he should just see out his contract though as Manly have stood by him thick and thin.


----------



## rusty nails

ive said it before and ill say it again, the obstruction rule is a cancerous scab on the face of rugby league at the moment. even if that eels blocker charged through and deliberately shouldercharged the tigers defender it doesnt mean shit when even the guys outside that defender couldnt get close to the ball.. cracker of a game though. they reckon they had 50,000 there. it was hard to watch because the eels were the dominant team all day but i dropped a hundred on the tigers beforehand so not too upset


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> ive said it before and ill say it again, the obstruction rule is a cancerous scab on the face of rugby league at the moment. even if that eels blocker charged through and deliberately shouldercharged the tigers defender it doesnt mean shit when even the guys outside that defender couldnt get close to the ball.. cracker of a game though. they reckon they had 50,000 there. it was hard to watch because the eels were the dominant team all day but i dropped a hundred on the tigers beforehand so not too upset


Betting against your team is just sacrilege. Hang your head in shame boy. :-(


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Betting against your team is just sacrilege. Hang your head in shame boy. :-(


1st rule of gambling.. bet with your head not your heart


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> 1st rule of gambling.. bet with your head not your heart


I know what you mean. I just feel bad doing it. 
I put a few bets on the Roosters to win last year and all of them got up. My reasoning was that you may as well profit from the cunts somehow, yet when they lost, I felt happy enough to lose whatever dosh I had on them if it meant seeing them lose.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> I know what you mean. I just feel bad doing it.
> I put a few bets on the Roosters to win last year and all of them got up. My reasoning was that you may as well profit from the cunts somehow, yet when they lost, I felt happy enough to lose whatever dosh I had on them if it meant seeing them lose.


:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Good signing. *He'll bring some good experience and smarts to our pack. *
> I wonder if There's talks about Brett jumping over as well. GI is a much better fullback but the Stewart brothers link up well together in attack.


When his not on the sideline injured.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> When his not on the sideline injured.


Yeah, That's the downside I guess. He also gives away a few penalties too.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, That's the downside I guess. He also gives away a few penalties too.


Not as many as Slammin' Sam :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Not as many as Slammin' Sam :lol:


Just as well they're not playing together. A souths/roosters match would be nothing but whistle blowing.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Strong rumours of us signing Kevin Proctor


----------



## OZ Puncher

Great to see Storm lose again, I'm 2/2.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Great to see Storm lose again, I'm 2/2.


as am i, great win from the Roosters today... it is good to see some of what made 2013 so great, terrible losses in Jimmy and Jenko but if we can build off that win i can see us getting on abit of a roll.

also [email protected] for there attempt to pull the broncos player in goal to hold him up.


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected]$ :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected] Sutton, dopey slow lumbering prick, been chewing too many gum leaves with the rest of the koalas :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

looooool @ Slammin' Sam giving away a penalty on [email protected]$ 30 metre line :lol:

What a dopey fucking git, the sooner you blokes send him packing to rugby obscurity the better :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Ooh hoo hoo, that's a shocking call...strip? Pfffft!


----------



## Rooster4Life

might be just me but it looked like Burgess just lost it cold after the charge down.


----------



## tezel8764

Inglis is a freak. Try of the year contender.


----------



## Dudman

Rabbitohs show why you should try this at home (ANZ Stadium Related)The gamble South Sydney took almost a decade ago when they packed up and moved their games from their spiritual heartland to western Sydney has not only paid off, but paved the way for rugby league to enter into a new era.

Clubs are aiming higher, dreaming bigger and breaking records that only a few seasons ago never seemed imaginable.

What the Rabbitohs have done, and the Bulldogs to a certain extent, have forced those Sydney clubs still hanging on to the roots of yesteryear to venture into uncharted territory.

Fairfax Media has spoken to all Sydney clubs to reveal the expenditure and revenue comparisons between suburban grounds and the larger venues.

Suburban grounds aren't dead - just have a look at the crowd that piled into Leichhardt in the pouring rain earlier this month. But, as Dragons chief executive Peter Doust put it, "we needed to change or we would be left behind".

In a few years time rugby league club bosses hope the crowds that piled into ANZ Stadium on Good Friday and Easter Monday would no longer be considered one-offs but the norm.

Could you imagine if the Eels had played their game against the Tigers at Pirtek Stadium? There would be 30,000 fans disenfranchised. Rugby league cannot afford to be turning fans away. And no matter how wonderful and atmospheric Leichhardt and Kogarah are, the reality is that the club's visions are outgrowing these iconic venues.

There was an outcry from Tigers fans in Campbelltown after attracting just over 6000 for the game against the Cowboys a fortnight ago. They want the club to play against the higher-profile teams, but the reality is the future of suburban grounds will involve out-of-town teams.

"I think there's always a role to play for suburban grounds," Tigers chief executive Grant Mayer said. "The complex part of it is making a decision on right game, right venue, right time, can only happen when the draw is released. No suburban ground could have hosted Easter Monday with the Eels and Wests Tigers. That speaks volumes of what will happen in the future.

"It just may mean that in the main, suburban venues will see out of town teams or the lower drawing Sydney teams on a regular basis. We've tried over the last two years to share the split across Campbelltown and Leichhardt."

Reciprocal membership rights are adding further value to membership packages and increasing crowd attendances.

When the Dragons play the Bulldogs at ANZ Stadium, around 36,000 members combined have access to the match, but if that was at WIN Jubilee Oval almost half of those would be stranded outside of the gates.

The Tigers, Eels and Dragons are offered guarantees in excess of $125,000 to play at ANZ Stadium, with the stadium hopeful of helping build crowd attendances so that eventually they will be able to sustain themselves and operate like the Rabbitohs and Bulldogs.

South Sydney RABBITOHS

ANZ Stadium

Capacity: 82,000
Expenditure
ANZ Stadium: Fee paid based on per ticket sold.
Revenue

Merchandise: $70,000 average per game. (When they left the Sydney Football Stadium, the Rabbitohs didn't have the rights to merchandise sales on game day. They now are the most profitable sporting club in Australia in merchandise.)

Corporates: $120,000 per game (Up to 1000 people with an average of 600)

Tickets: $200,000 per game (In 2005, their final year at Allianz Stadium, the Rabbitohs' gate share net profit for the entire season was $36,000)

Signage: $65,000 per game (South Sydney have $7.5 million worth of sponsorship for 2014).

Profit: $440,000

In South Sydney's final year at the Sydney Football Stadium back in 2005, the net profit for ticket sales was $36,000 for the entire season. Chief executive Shane Richardson then took a massive gamble and moved games to ANZ Stadium for a guarantee in excess of $100,000 per game. However crowds have grown since moving to Olympic Park and last year the club ceased their guarantee arrangement with ANZ for a new deal that entitles the club to 100 per cent of revenue. The Rabbitohs are now the benchmark for Sydney clubs. In 2013 the Rabbitohs net profit for ticket sales was $2 million. They have also increased their membership revenue from $365,000 in 2005 to a projected $4.5 million (32,000 members) in 2014. The club turned over $8.5 million in 2005 compared to an estimated $26 million they will turn over this year. By moving to ANZ Stadium, South Sydney have enjoyed a substantial growth in membership in western Sydney. They now have 58 per cent of their members living in the inner west and greater western Sydney. They also take games to Cairns, Perth and Gosford, with 1500 members in Western Australia, 3000 members in Queensland and 1500 members (more than any other NRL club) on the Central Coast. They are about to release a plan to increase turnover to $34 million and membership to 50,000 by 2018. It was reported in 2004 that the Rabbitohs needed a crowd of 9000 at Allianz Stadium just to break even.

Sydney ROOSTERS

Allianz Stadium

Capacity: 45,500

Operational costs: The Roosters are a tenant of Allianz Stadium and have an undisclosed deal with the SCG Trust which includes match day, training and administration building use rolled into one. The club has to play a minimum of 10 games at the venue each season until the end of 2019.

Ticket sales and average crowd: The Roosters get 100 per cent of the gate share. Every second season the club experiences greater ticket sales because they host the ANZAC Day game against the Dragons and the season opener against South Sydney in the same year. This year they will struggle to maintain last year's average crowd of almost 20,000 (fourth in NRL). The Roosters averaged around 14,000 in 2012.

Corporate: The Roosters can host up to 1000 people. They also have to accommodate for SCG Trust members.

Merchandise: The Roosters don't have any game day merchandise rights as part of their deal with Allianz Stadium. They get a small percentage of the gross.

Membership: 15,000 with a projected total of 17,500 by the end of the season. It has increased 50 per cent since 2012 (10,000). If the Roosters reach their target, membership will bring in $2 million to the club.

Signage: The Roosters only have access to LED signage that they can sell or give to sponsors. The rest of the stadium signage belongs to the Trust.

The Roosters have been at Allianz Stadium since it opened in 1988. They train and play at the precinct, while their administration are all in the same building adjacent to Allianz Stadium. The club prides itself on the strong culture that comes with having all the club's staff and players in the same facility, which is a luxury most clubs don't have. The club concedes the precinct is in dire need of an upgrade on both the infrastructure and technology fronts. There are only 2500 car spots, and while there is public transport, it isn't as convenient as what the Trust have planned. There is a light rail proposal to be linked to the precinct for 2019, while a pedestrian bridge over Anzac Parade expected to be ready in time for the cricket World Cup in January will make access from Central station a lot easier. Outside of the Roosters, St George Illawarra are the only other team to sign a deal with the Trust, playing one game at Allianz Stadium and the Sydney Cricket Ground this year. The Roosters used to take a home game away from Allianz Stadium for financial reasons. They still have the option of moving two games per year, however the Roosters board has put a red pen through the initiative given they lost all 11 of their relocated games, the last a 50-12 thrashing at the hands of the Cowboys in 2012. The Roosters are more than happy with their arrangement with Allianz Stadium, but concede technological advances needed to be made to keep up with consumer demand. "It's our spiritual and geographical home with our training, administration and game day all based out of the precinct," a Roosters official said. "As the only full-time rugby league tenant, we want to continually work with the Trust to maximise crowds and enhance experience for our members and supporters. We want to see this stadium have the best technological facilities. There's also the added advantage of being next door to the NRL offices, while also working with the Sydney Swans, Waratahs and Sydney FC."

Cronulla SHARKS

Remondis Stadium

Capacity: 22,000

Expenditure

Operational costs: $70,000 (Ticketing, security, police, big screen)

Maintenance/utilities: $48,000 (The Sharks own their ground, so they are responsible for the maintenance of the stadium)

Total: $118,000

Revenue

Merchandise: $17,000 per game

Corporates: $145,000 per game

Ticket sales: $93,000 per game

Signage: $40,000 per game

Catering: $10,000 per game

Total: $305,000 per game

The Sharks are the only club in Sydney to own their own ground. Their game day expenditure is far greater than any other team given they have to pay for the maintenance and upkeep of the ground. The Sharks don't have a major sponsor but still managed average crowds in excess of 13,000 the past two seasons. They have started 2014 with a home crowd average of 11,903 for their first four games.

Manly SEA EAGLES

Brookvale Oval

Capacity: 23,000

Fairfax Media contacted the Sea Eagles but they declined to provide specific confidential details of their game day expenditure and revenue at Brookvale Oval. The club is in the process of a feasibility project in partnership with the NRL in relation to a proposal to build a new grandstand that will cover part of the eastern hill and will increase undercover seating capacity. There are only approximately 3000 undercover seats which includes all corporates at Brookvale Oval. The vision is to increase membership with a new grandstand and to potentially turn the venue into a multi-purpose facility that can be used for a range of sports and community events. In the past few years, the club has grown its membership from 7000 to almost 13,000 - this year breaking the club's record. The club is now restricted on the number of seated memberships it can sell, as membership is capped at approximately 13,000 for Brookvale Oval. The Sea Eagles have taken two games to the Central Coast this year which provided in excess of $350,000 in guarantees. The Sea Eagles fans haven't traditionally embraced home matches at Allianz Stadium, however infrastructure restrictions, including no train line, have played a significant part in this.

ST GEORGE ILLAWARRA DRAGONS

WIN Stadium and Jubilee Oval

Expenditure

Operational costs: The Dragons have one of the highest venue cost structures in the NRL. It costs them more to use Kogarah than Wollongong, however their deal with WIN Stadium escalates by use of the precinct as their training base and football offices. The Dragons pay over $140,000 in rent and costs to Kogarah Council each year and individual game day costs are greater than most venues because of the inadequate infrastructure.

Revenue

Ticket sales: Kogarah sold out has a negative contribution and a sold out WIN Stadium has a minimal positive contribution.

Merchandise: Average of $35,000 at Kogarah and $25,000 at WIN Stadium in Wollongong.

Corporate: The capacity at Kogarah is 1564 while WIN Stadium has 1099. The club has five categories of corporate tickets ranging from $80 per person to $250 per person.

Signage: The Dragons own all signage inventory at Jubilee Oval and split the signage with the WIN Stadium Trust in Wollongong.

Membership: For those who have ticketed memberships at the traditional surburban home venues the split is 60 per cent in Kogarah and 40 per cent in Wollongong. The Dragons have 18,050 ticketed and non-ticketed members to date that bring in more than $2 million to the club.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

ANZ Stadium, Allianz Stadium and Sydney Cricket Ground

Expenditure

Operational costs: Nil

Revenue

Stadiums: The Dragons get an undisclosed guarantee for their two games at ANZ Stadium in the short-term, moving to a ticket share over time. At Allianz Stadium, the Dragons have options for up front guarantees and/or ticket share. The Right Game Right Venue strategy will deliver more than $1 million each year due to an increase in revenue and decrease in costs. This strategy also includes opportunities for growth in all revenue streams, from moving these four games away from the suburban venues, with each game estimated to be worth $250,000 more than a game at Kogarah or Wollongong.

Ticket Sales: Anzac Day is worth $400,000 to the Dragons in ticket sales. They get nothing from ANZ Stadium for ticket sales because of their guarantees in the short term. The club shares the gate with South Sydney in the Heritage Round clash at the SCG and the return event at ANZ Stadium. The possibility of an extension of these principles exists for the future.

Merchandise: The Dragons have just signed a new deal with ISC Sports, their largest apparel partnership to date that is expected to increase merchandise sales, with a focus on street wear.

Signage: The signage arrangements at ANZ Stadium are similar to WIN Stadium, they are joint ventured with the venue.

The Dragons and NRL Right Game Right Venue strategy will mean that the club has five home grounds for the next four years just over 100km apart with the objective of developing more marquee events at the bigger venues, accessing new markets as well as maintaining balance with their traditional venues.

They play four games at Kogarah, four games at Wollongong, two games at ANZ Stadium and one game at both Allianz Stadium and the Sydney Cricket Ground. The financial return underpinning this strategy will enable the club to be sustained over the longer term and for them to be able to compete at the top end of the game, continue to invest in pathway development and community activities. The club has averaged a crowd of 14,164 at Kogarah since the start of the joint venture and 13,055 at Wollongong. They've also played a number of games at the larger venues, with an average of 19,981 at ANZ Stadium and 16,157 at Allianz Stadium.

At the suburban grounds, not every fan is entitled to a seat. At Kogarah there are 11,824 seats with 5670 under cover. At Wollongong there 14,591 seats with 9751 under cover.

The club had plans in place to build covered seating at the southern and northern end of Jubilee Oval, however the government funding policy means that money will be invested into keeping the larger stadiums up to date.

The Dragons are the fourth most popular team in western Sydney, a new market for the club, and while the Dragons have grown their membership and partnership numbers in the region, they've also been unable to retain some disgruntled fans who haven't renewed their membership because of the decision to play less games at the suburban grounds. This was not unexpected but the club believes that their supporters want to see their team participate in the big marquee events and remain competitive with the biggest clubs in the NRL.

More than 1500 fans recently signed a petition to play more games at Kogarah​


----------



## stiflers mum




----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


>


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected]$ :lol:





Tuff Gong said:


> looooool @ Slammin' Sam giving away a penalty on [email protected]$ 30 metre line :lol:
> 
> What a dopey fucking git, the sooner you blokes send him packing to rugby obscurity the better :yep












The Muttley kiss of death strikes again.:deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> might be just me but it looked like Burgess just lost it cold after the charge down.


It must be a conspiracy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


>


:lol: :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> The Muttley kiss of death strikes again.:deal


:lol: fair call, but that last penalty for the strip?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: fair call, but that last penalty for the strip?


Tbh, I didnt get a good look at it. I was drawn away from the tv during that time. So it's not really fair to give my opinion on it.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sharkies!!!!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum

Manly 42-0 after 35 minutes. Oh Robinson just scored here comes the comeback.:smile


----------



## OZ Puncher

Close game in Townsville.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Manly 42-0 after 35 minutes. Oh Robinson just scored here comes the comeback.:smile


Arr feck. With all the boxing I forgot about the footy. now I don't even want to check what the final score was.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Stuart continuing his dream run of Coaching.


----------



## abe01

How long will the raiders keep him? Just heard Ryan Tandy was found dead today


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> How long will the raiders keep him? Just heard Ryan Tandy was found dead today


 Shit. Is that the guy involved in the betting sting on NQL first points a penalty goal but the Cows tapped and scored instead?


----------



## OZ Puncher

The very same.


----------



## Kel

OZ Puncher said:


> Stuart continuing his dream run of Coaching.


Couldn't happen to a nicer cunt


----------



## Tuff Gong

abe01 said:


> How long will the raiders keep him? Just heard Ryan Tandy was found dead today


Just saw that on a news website...tragic really, I mean, I didn't know the bloke but to have publically witnessed his fall from grace and being banned for life from the NRL only to end up dead from a drug overdose is just sad.


----------



## abe01

It's a massive fall in just a couple of years, probably living his dream a couple of years ago now dead. One bad decision and everything fell apart, sad for his family


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

And yet Sam Ayoub and co. are still accredited player managers making a fortune off dumb players like Tandy. 

Either the court system in NSW is fucked completely or we are still as corrupt as ever.


----------



## Kel

Did the NRL have any duty of care to help him after banning him for life? Me personally i'd say no..... thoughts?


----------



## abe01

I don't think the nrl did but what about his mates that he played with, wonder how many of them distanced themselves after the shit hit the fan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff Gong

I think it's a bit rich that an NRL player can get charged with assault and sentenced to 2 years in the slammer and the NRL still carries on about their "duty of care" to the bloke, while Tandy was banned for life for matchfixing.

Surely the kiwi grub who's doing a deuce in the pen should have been banned for life too?


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> I think it's a bit rich that an NRL player can get charged with assault and sentenced to 2 years in the slammer and the NRL still carries on about their "duty of care" to the bloke, while Tandy was banned for life for matchfixing.
> 
> Surely the kiwi grub who's doing a deuce in the pen should have been banned for life too?


 Not really the kiwi grub hasn't tried to affect the outcome of a game for financial purposes the kiwi guy is going to jail for 2 years for what he did that's punishment enough IMO.


----------



## Kel

It's amazing really, blokes can bash their misses Robert Lui (multiple times), Greg Bird , Greg Inglis and many more and pretty much get off scott free.

Then the NRL promote pink ribbon day and have women in league functions like everything else is forgiven...... pathetic really


----------



## stiflers mum

Kel said:


> It's amazing really, blokes can bash their misses Robert Lui (multiple times), Greg Bird , Greg Inglis and many more and pretty much get off scott free.
> 
> Then the NRL promote pink ribbon day and have women in league functions like everything else is forgiven...... pathetic really


 That's a matter for the courts in Bird and Inglis' cases the women involved denied they were assaulted(I personally think they did assault the women)and are still with them. Sally Robinson might even be married to Inglis now I think.
You can't blame the NRL for the actions of people who play the game and any money they raise from these functions is going to a good cause.


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> That's a matter for the courts in Bird and Inglis' cases the women involved denied they were assaulted(I personally think they did assault the women)and are still with them. Sally Robinson might even be married to Inglis now I think.
> You can't blame the NRL for the actions of people who play the game and any money they raise from these functions is going to a good cause.


Yeah yeah i realise all that mate, but it all just stinks to be honest.....


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Not really the kiwi grub hasn't tried to affect the outcome of a game for financial purposes the kiwi guy is going to jail for 2 years for what he did that's punishment enough IMO.


So you think him missing 2 years of the game while he serves a stint for assault is fair while Tandy was rubbed out for life over a betting incident? The 2 years he's serving is his criminal sentence - have (or will) the NRL stood him down for any period outside of that or will they run any such suspension concurrently with his prision sentence? There was a Cronulla player a few years back who was banned for life after assaulting a chick at a petrol station in the shire while another Cronulla player at the time (Greg Bird, as mentioned by kel) was able to come back and play for the Titans after trying to blame his flatmate for his assault on his girlfriend.

I think Tandy should have been banned for a finite period of time, not life. He might have worked towards getting back into first grade if he knew there was light at the end of the tunnel. Must have been pretty bleak for him to know he could never play in the NRL again.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> That's a matter for the courts in Bird and Inglis' cases the women involved denied they were assaulted(I personally think they did assault the women)and are still with them. Sally Robinson might even be married to Inglis now I think.
> You can't blame the NRL for the actions of people who play the game and any money they raise from these functions is going to a good cause.


I believe the police have had the power to override any such denials from the victims in cases of domestic violence and press charges anyway for quite some time now. I wonder why they didn't do so with Bird and Inglis?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Tevita Leo Latu

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tevita_Leo-Latu

"Tevita signed for the Cronulla-Sutherland Sharks at the beginning of the 2006 season, immediately becoming a regular selection in the Sharks seventeen. He was often used as an interchange hooker often replacing Kevin Kingston on the field for the Sharks adding a much needed attacking spark. Latu played a total of ten games for the club before being involved in an off field assault and subsequently having his contract terminated by the club.

On 23 May 2006 it was reported that Latu had been involved in an altercation in the early hours of the morning before with a 19-year-old woman in Cronulla.

As further details emerged, it was revealed that Latu and the alleged victim Brooke Peninton[1] had both been present at Cronulla's Kingsway BP service station at 3.am. the previous Sunday. Allegedly the two individuals had been in discussion before an altercation arose ending with Latu assaulting Peninton, punching her in the face, resulting in a broken nose and other minor injuries[2].

Latu was arrested the following day at 11.30 p.m. and charged by police with assault occasioning actual bodily harm. He had been granted police bail to face Sutherland Local Court on 15 June.[3]

Latu had his contract with the Cronulla Sharks terminated as a result of the incident. On Wednesday, 24 May The Sydney Morning Herald announced that the NRL had de-registered Latu as a player, and stated that it would refuse to register him if he signed with another club. Other sporting codes were urged to follow the NRL's lead [4].

He was sentenced to eight months' periodic detention for his actions but was later reduced to community service after an appeal on 10 July 2006."


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> So you think him missing 2 years of the game while he serves a stint for assault is fair while Tandy was rubbed out for life over a betting incident? The 2 years he's serving is his criminal sentence - have (or will) the NRL stood him down for any period outside of that or will they run any such suspension concurrently with his prision sentence? There was a Cronulla player a few years back who was banned for life after assaulting a chick at a petrol station in the shire while another Cronulla player at the time (Greg Bird, as mentioned by kel) was able to come back and play for the Titans after trying to blame his flatmate for his assault on his girlfriend.
> 
> I think Tandy should have been banned for a finite period of time, not life. He might have worked towards getting back into first grade if he knew there was light at the end of the tunnel. Must have been pretty bleak for him to know he could never play in the NRL again.


the thing is Tandy did something that involved the NRL and effected the sport in general.... incidents outside the game arent really the NRLs problem.... tho i get your opinion.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> the thing is Tandy did something that involved the NRL and effected the sport in general.... incidents outside the game arent really the NRLs problem.... tho i get your opinion.


According to the NRL, anything any player does that brings the game into disrepute is punishable.

They forced Manly to stand Brett Stewart down for 4 weeks and fined the club $100K when he was first charged for sexual assault. His case took nearly 2 years to go through and he was found innocent.

That kiwi grub from Newcastle was found bang to rights guilty for assaulting a bloke outside a nightclub, he gets flung in the can for 2 years and yet Newcastle and the NRL still talk about their duty of care to him. He should be rubbed out of the game for life for committing (and being convicted of) a serious crime whilst employed by the NRL, never mind the club and the NRL talking about duty of care. Were Newcastle fined?

While what Tandy did was wrong it was nowhere near the scale of what Bird, Inglis, the kiwi grub, etc. have done IMO. I just wonder why they were so quiet about their duty of care towards him?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> According to the NRL, anything any player does that brings the game into disrepute is punishable.
> 
> They forced Manly to stand Brett Stewart down for 4 weeks and fined the club $100K when he was first charged for sexual assault. His case took nearly 2 years to go through and he was found innocent.
> 
> That kiwi grub from Newcastle was found bang to rights guilty for assaulting a bloke outside a nightclub, he gets flung in the can for 2 years and yet Newcastle and the NRL still talk about their duty of care to him. He should be rubbed out of the game for life for committing (and being convicted of) a serious crime whilst employed by the NRL, never mind the club and the NRL talking about duty of care. Were Newcastle fined?
> 
> While what Tandy did was wrong it was nowhere near the scale of what Bird, Inglis, the kiwi grub, etc. have done IMO. I just wonder why they were so quiet about their duty of care towards him?


Not quite. Manly were fined 100K for letting their season launch get out of hand with alcohol. Watmough slapped a CEO of a sponsor, players were refused service and were asked to leave (including Brett Stewart). The NRL deemed that the club didnt have appropriate measures in place to control the drinking.

Sad to hear about Tandy. Agreed that the MOL should be doing more for retired players. Read a couple years back that Chris Caruana was living in the back seat of his car. Jason Sinclair committed suicide a few years back. There are a lot of others who are in need as well. Yes, you can easily say that they should have been more wise with their earnings and self loathsome brought them to such stages. But surely some group should be there to lend some assistance with such cases.


----------



## OZ Puncher

There is, it's called Centrelink.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Am I the only that thinks Sonny Bills missus is punching above her weight?


----------



## DB Cooper

Having read the dribble attributed to Brian Waldon in the paper today I honestly think he needs to see a shrink.


----------



## tezel8764

Anyone going to the Anzac test?


----------



## DB Cooper

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...lary-cap-scandal/story-fni3gpfh-1226900006666

Yeah thanks Brian. Too little. Far too late atsch

Looking good too I see >>>


----------



## Bundjalung

OZ Puncher said:


> Am I the only that thinks Sonny Bills missus is punching above her weight?


8 years difference. The mussie brothers love em young and innocent.
Wouldn't knock her back if I met her down at the mosque.


----------



## Bundjalung

Spider said:


> http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...lary-cap-scandal/story-fni3gpfh-1226900006666
> 
> Yeah thanks Brian. Too little. Far too late atsch
> 
> Every club does it. He managed to get good quality players to come to Melbourne, was caught and made an example of.
> Filthy fifita blurts out his supposed contract with the Doggies, with all its 'extras'.
> All to keep under the salary cap.
> 
> The good old semi-pro days where they chucked in a brickies labourer job to keep you busy during the day would still suffice for most of these lads.
> 
> Looking good too I see >>>


----------



## Bundjalung

^^^
Sorry fellas, fucked that post up.


----------



## bruiserh89

I thought I'd share fellas (at the risk of oversharing) I got 'the snip' today and whilst making light conversation with the doctor in an awkward situation with my nut sack out he told me he used to be a professional Rugby League player. The docs name was John Deery and he played for the Saints in 1994 and roosters in 95 and 96. Some of you blokes might remember him. I hadn't heard of him. He said he had more games in reserves than first grade.

It just seemed pretty impressive the over achieving of this bloke to put himself through med school whilst juggling a pro footy career. In fact it was the demands of training that made him give up the sport because it was getting in the way of his studies. 

Martin Bella who was a physiotherapist is another that comes to mind but there aren't too many pro athletes who cover themselves that well with book smarts for a career afterwards. He went on to say how amazed he was how bad most of the players were with their money, not thinking that they'd have 10 years earning at best before having to find another source of income. Too interested in gambling, women and the rest that goes with the good life.

Impressive bloke anyway.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I'd share fellas (at the risk of oversharing) I got 'the snip' today and whilst making light conversation with the doctor in an awkward situation with my nut sack out he told me he used to be a professional Rugby League player. The docs name was John Deery and he played for the Saints in 1994 and roosters in 95 and 96. Some of you blokes might remember him. I hadn't heard of him. He said he had more games in reserves than first grade.
> 
> It just seemed pretty impressive the over achieving of this bloke to put himself through med school whilst juggling a pro footy career. In fact it was the demands of training that made him give up the sport because it was getting in the way of his studies.
> 
> Martin Bella who was a physiotherapist is another that comes to mind but there aren't too many pro athletes who cover themselves that well with book smarts for a career afterwards. He went on to say how amazed he was how bad most of the players were with their money, not thinking that they'd have 10 years earning at best before having to find another source of income. Too interested in gambling, women and the rest that goes with the good life.
> 
> Impressive bloke anyway.


Dr George Peponis captained Australia - a Greek parents wet dream.

There have been a few doctors and lawyers over the years. Then you get some self made millionaires like Piggins who made his fortune from an invention.


----------



## Bundjalung

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I'd share fellas (at the risk of oversharing) I got 'the snip' today and whilst making light conversation with the doctor in an awkward situation with my nut sack out he told me he used to be a professional Rugby League player. The docs name was John Deery and he played for the Saints in 1994 and roosters in 95 and 96. Some of you blokes might remember him. I hadn't heard of him. He said he had more games in reserves than first grade.
> 
> It just seemed pretty impressive the over achieving of this bloke to put himself through med school whilst juggling a pro footy career. In fact it was the demands of training that made him give up the sport because it was getting in the way of his studies.
> 
> Martin Bella who was a physiotherapist is another that comes to mind but there aren't too many pro athletes who cover themselves that well with book smarts for a career afterwards. He went on to say how amazed he was how bad most of the players were with their money, not thinking that they'd have 10 years earning at best before having to find another source of income. Too interested in gambling, women and the rest that goes with the good life.
> 
> Impressive bloke anyway.


That name brings back the memories Bruiser. John was 2 years older than me and was a league prodigy when he was at st john's Woodlawn college in Lismore. Was a windy centre or fullback whom destroyed us many a time.
Great to hear him doing well in the medical profession.
Cheers


----------



## bruiserh89

Bundjalung said:


> That name brings back the memories Bruiser. John was 2 years older than me and was a league prodigy when he was at st john's Woodlawn college in Lismore. Was a windy centre or fullback whom destroyed us many a time.
> Great to hear him doing well in the medical profession.
> Cheers


How's that for small world! Yeah he's in Canberra now with the practice. He can't exercise much now apparently due to arthritis. Even the bike starts to give him grief otherwise he said he'd like to be playing still at some level.


----------



## bruiserh89

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Dr George Peponis captained Australia - a Greek parents wet dream.
> 
> There have been a few doctors and lawyers over the years. Then you get some self made millionaires like Piggins who made his fortune from an invention.


Yeah they're out there then. Bloody overachievers making the rest of us feeling inadequate. Haha.


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Dr George Peponis captained Australia - a Greek parents wet dream.
> 
> There have been a few doctors and lawyers over the years. Then you get some self made millionaires like Piggins who made his fortune from an invention.


George Piggins? What did he invent?


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> I thought I'd share fellas (at the risk of oversharing) I got 'the snip' today...


Hope it still works when the dust settles. Expecting a full report.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Tuff Gong said:


> George Piggins? What did he invent?


"George Piggins was also famous for inventing a method of roll-on/ roll-off vehicles, a patent which earned him millions of dollars."

Some kind of electronic loading system for trucks


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> Hope it still works when the dust settles. Expecting a full report.


Haha. Because if I wasn't oversharing before!


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Because if I wasn't oversharing before!


And stop PMing pictures of your dick. We don't want to see it!!


----------



## Sox

Spider said:


> And stop PMing pictures of your dick. We don't want to see it!!


Pecks said Stiflersmum does.


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> And stop PMing pictures of your dick. We don't want to see it!!


I don't take rejection well:fire

:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> George Piggins? What did he invent?


 He had a trucking business and invented a cargo loading system or some shit.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...stopped-fighting/story-e6frg6n6-1226478368409

A rags to riches story sad the way things turned out in the end.


----------



## stiflers mum

stiflers mum said:


> He had a trucking business and invented a cargo loading system or some shit.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...stopped-fighting/story-e6frg6n6-1226478368409
> 
> A rags to riches story sad the way things turned out in the end.


 @Bradman . And now Souths members treat him with disdain. For shame Souths for shame.:-(


----------



## Kel

http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/players/john-deery/summary.html


----------



## bruiserh89

Kel said:


> http://www.rugbyleagueproject.org/players/john-deery/summary.html


Thanks Kel. Yeah that's him.


----------



## Dudman

pffffffttttt


----------



## Dudman

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Dr George Peponis captained Australia - a Greek parents wet dream.
> 
> There have been a few doctors and lawyers over the years. Then you get some self made millionaires like Piggins who made his fortune from an invention.


Dr Nathan Gibbs is another


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> @Bradman . And now Souths members treat him with disdain. For shame Souths for shame.:-(


When was this photo taken? The 1970s? And is that Tommy Lee Jones front right?

Cheers for the info about his invention and @TheSpaceDuke I didn't know


----------



## Tuff Gong

Ben Kennedy runs a fruit shop in Queensland :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> When was this photo taken? The 1970s? And is that Tommy Lee Jones front right?
> 
> Cheers for the info about his invention and @*TheSpaceDuke* I didn't know


There is very little you do know

The bloke at front right tore Manly a new arsehole after they broke his jaw in the 1970 grand final


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## bruiserh89

Bradman said:


> There is very little you do know
> 
> The bloke at front right tore Manly a new arsehole *after they broke his jaw in the 1970 grand final*


Etched into Australian Rugby League folklore that one!


----------



## Kel

Bradman said:


> There is very little you do know
> 
> The bloke at front right tore Manly a new arsehole after they broke his jaw in the 1970 grand final


If you believe Muttley doesn't know who that was being a footy tragic that he is, your more delusional than the $5 steak offer.


----------



## Kel

tezel8764 said:


>


What's your point?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> There is very little you do know
> 
> The bloke at front right tore Manly a new arsehole after *they broke his jaw in the 1970 grand final*


Not so special anymore since SKD did it last year, been done twice :deal


----------



## tezel8764

Kel said:


> What's your point?


Someone caption it.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Not so special anymore since SKD did it last year, been done twice :deal


SKD is a bludging centre, Sattler played 3/4 of the game in the front row in a era where there was no video scrutiny


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

tezel8764 said:


> Someone caption it.


To be honest a lot of those islander players totally embarrassed themselves over a bloke saying he has no interest in watching a particular game of rugby league.


----------



## Kel

Paul Kent was 100% correct! the majority of league fans had no interest in that international game last night. I even found myself watching the Waratahs v Hurricanes because no NRL games were on. 

Btw how many of those Fijian and Samoan players last night were actually born in their respective countries or even live there?


----------



## tezel8764

I was there last night, great atmosphere and great game of footy. More entertaining than the NZ V Aus test.


----------



## Kel

I wonder if the real people of Fiji and Samoa have actually heard or know of Paul Kent?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> SKD is a bludging centre, Sattler played 3/4 of the game in the front row in a era where there was no video scrutiny


SKD played a huge part of the game with a broken jaw and scored a try that got us the lead late in the game....say all you want but it just doesnt sound as special anymore... must hurt :yep


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> SKD played a huge part of the game with a broken jaw and scored a try that got us the lead late in the game....say all you want but it just doesnt sound as special anymore... must hurt :yep


listen luigi you fat little **** cunt, it doesn't hurt me, nothing hurts me, i laugh far more than i get hurt because sad cunts like you exist & follow shit football teams & live in twoheadgadine, its a perfect storm


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> There is very little you do know
> 
> The bloke at front right tore Manly a new arsehole after they broke his jaw in the 1970 grand final


So this photo was taken in the early 1970s? Thought so :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> SKD is a bludging centre, Sattler played 3/4 of the game in the front row in a era where there was no video scrutiny


How do you know, me old China? Didja see the game didja mate? :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> How do you know, me old China? Didja see the game didja mate? :yep


yes


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> yes


Live? :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> So this photo was taken in the early 1970s? Thought so :yep


no you spastic, its not like either were playing when this photo was taken, have a good look, do they look like young men, you really do surprise me sometimes with your stupidity, is it hereditary? is your whole family fucked in the head?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> no you spastic, its not like either were playing when this photo was taken, have a good look, do they look like young men, you really do surprise me sometimes with your stupidity, is it hereditary? is your whole family fucked in the head?


Oh sorry me old China, it was the state of the [email protected] fans that threw me - check the barnet on the bloke between George and Tommy Lee Jones :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh sorry me old China, it was the state of the [email protected] fans that threw me - check the barnet on the bloke between George and Tommy Lee Jones :yep


why would i want to employ critical mass with regards to some blokes Barnett fair???

Are you a closet gay man?? do you always comment on other blokes hair?? i really don't give a fuck how blokes wear their hair

you're a strange geezer


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> why would i want to employ critical mass with regards to some blokes Barnett fair???
> 
> Are you a closet gay man?? do you always comment on other blokes hair?? i really don't give a fuck how blokes wear their hair
> 
> you're a strange geezer


*bloke's*
*blokes'*

:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> *bloke's*
> *blokes'*
> 
> :lol:


enough said, i'm sitting here typing at the rate of knots & you want to hark on punctuation, you poor cunt

go & find a hair dressing forum you weirdo


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> enough said, i'm sitting here typing at the rate of knots & you want to hark on punctuation, you poor cunt
> 
> go & find a hair dressing forum you weirdo


Is he typical of [email protected]$ supporters? Maybe that's you me old China?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Is he typical of [email protected]$ supporters? Maybe that's you me old China?


is who????


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> is who????


Because if that is you I'd be very interested in possibly meting up for an imported beer and $5 steak :cheers

a/s/l? (sun)


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> listen luigi you fat little **** cunt, it doesn't hurt me, nothing hurts me, i laugh far more than i get hurt because sad cunts like you exist & follow shit football teams & live in twoheadgadine, its a perfect storm


ouch must hurt even more then i thought :rofl


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Because if that is you I'd be very interested in possibly meting up for an imported beer and $5 steak :cheers
> 
> a/s/l? (sun)


you're interested in meeting up with random continental men in a picture off the net for drinks & dinner?

does your missus know about this?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> ouch must hurt even more then i thought :rofl


hey a luigi? you read a the englaise? si?

go a back & have a good a read & try again capiche???

hows life at mama & papas at twoheadgadine??? is it about time you moved out?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> hey a luigi? you read a the englaise? si?
> 
> go a back & have a good a read & try again capiche???
> 
> hows life at mama & papas at twoheadgadine??? is it about time you moved out?


its really killing you isnt it? your anger is showing in every post...i think its time you just face the fact that your in a lot of pain

as for me... im feeling pretty good


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> you're interested in meeting up with random continental men in a picture off the net for drinks & dinner?


Only if that's you in the picture me old mate, your luscious pelt is quite _inspiring _:hey



Bradman said:


> does your missus know about this?


What she doesn't know won't hurt her - I won't tell if you won't, me old China :hey


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Only if that's you in the picture me old mate, your luscious pelt is quite _inspiring _:hey
> 
> What she doesn't know won't hurt her - I won't tell if you won't, me old China :hey


:rolleyes

fuck off

I prefer 18 year old asian ladyboys with silky smooth arses, you dirty prick!!


----------



## St Pecktor

Not really league related much but just saw on the news that David Gyngell and James Packer had a punch up. Lol.


----------



## Kel

A reported asked Gyngell when he was leaving in his car this morning "Did he have a glass jaw?" :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Marshall joining Dragons for 2 1/2 years apparently.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/n...llawarra-dragons/story-fni3g99u-1226911974443


----------



## abe01

Dual code superstar benji Marshall you mean don't you stiffler


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

I thought Sandow was a bad buy... Benji is the most temperamental player in history.


----------



## Rooster4Life

bad quality game but its a good sign when you can be playing in 2nd gear and still win 30 - 4... i still think we will hit form at the back end of the year when its important.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

I'm seriously switching to Maroons if Pearce is Blues halfback. Maloney creates everything from the halves for the cunts and yet he was under pressure!?!?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Ricky Stuart should retire


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm seriously switching to Maroons if Pearce is Blues halfback. Maloney creates everything from the halves for the cunts and yet he was under pressure!?!?


what size jersey you gonna get?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> what size jersey you gonna get?


I won't be investing that much for one game.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> Ricky Stuart should retire


 More shot than RJJ.


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths 22-0 after 20 minutes.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Reynolds showing why he should be NSW half. Pray for a Pearce injury before SOO Blues fans.

On the Warriors game....on his day there is no better halfback than Shaun Johnston, absolut freak

On the other hand the Warriors would have hit 70 if they'd had a decent five eight today. That bloke was shit on a stick in a side that was on fire. Threw about 5 awful hospital passes and caught badly at other times. 

Poor old Mateo lost possession for the Warriors about 3 times in his fifteen minutes. Locke also a bit dusty on return. Hurrell a fucking beast, that chick should blow him every week.


----------



## Kel

If the NRL are serious about the lifting tackle, Greg Bird has to get 2-3wks for that effort......... He won't because of SOO


----------



## bruiserh89

Rooster4Life said:


> Ricky Stuart should retire


*sigh* If anyone needs me I will be watching my dvd of the 1994 grand final.


----------



## St Pecktor

Oh dear...the Dragons are seriously getting Zelenoff'd!


----------



## stiflers mum

Im off to watch my 2010 Grand Final DVD. Bruiser.atsch

Stuart-shot

Bennett-shot

Price-never good to begin with to become shot.


----------



## St Pecktor

Sounds like Mitchell Pearce had his own idea on how to celebrate women in league round. More nawty nawties from the scum.

Uncle Laurie won't be happy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Sounds like Mitchell Pearce had his own idea on how to celebrate women in league round. More nawty nawties from the scum.
> 
> Uncle Laurie won't be happy.


Hopefully he'll be stood down for the rest of the season so we've got half a chance of winning Origin this year :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Im off to watch my 2010 Grand Final DVD. Bruiser.atsch
> 
> Stuart-shot
> 
> Bennett-shot
> 
> Price-never good to begin with to become shot.


:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

7/7 so far boys. Just need the Eels to suckerpunch Cronulla and I'm hot to trot.


----------



## OZ Puncher

PS I really don't have anything against the raiders, but suck shit Ricky.


----------



## abe01

After yesterday I had hoped to wake to the news that price and doust had stood down, no such luck. Team got booed off at halftime for the second time this year and I'm afraid it won't be the last


----------



## OZ Puncher

God some teams fan bases are pathetic. Like the Broncos, they have one season out of the 8 and the media and the fans scream, "Sack the coach, sack the players!" 

Not everyone can be first you muppets. Take it from the number one wooden spooner.


----------



## stiflers mum

Im a Dragons fan and yes our supporters are very fickle and don't tolerate losing. The post Bennett years were always going to be tough for the next coach.


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Im a Dragons fan and yes our supporters are very fickle and don't tolerate losing. The post Bennett years were always going to be tough for the next coach.


Maybe you need 20 years in the gutter to get some perspective then. No offense intended to you, mate. It just erks me that many fans today are fair weather fans.


----------



## abe01

OZ Puncher said:


> God some teams fan bases are pathetic. Like the Broncos, they have one season out of the 8 and the media and the fans scream, "Sack the coach, sack the players!"
> 
> Not everyone can be first you muppets. Take it from the number one wooden spooner.


I know not everyone can be first oz and that's ok but when you see your team not put in much effort and have people in charge that just seem clueless then it gets frustrating as I'm sure you know. The majority of the people who booed yesterday and are calling for a new coach are in the dragon army and they turn up week in week out win or loose


----------



## OZ Puncher

Who has Eels tonight? I have, against the imlploding Cronulla.


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol @ the media beat up


----------



## rusty nails

Tuff Gong said:


> Hopefully he'll be stood down for the rest of the season so we've got half a chance of winning Origin this year :yep


:deal



OZ Puncher said:


> 7/7 so far boys. Just need the Eels to suckerpunch Cronulla and I'm hot to trot.


youve got your wish.. :happy 
hayne is on fire. 
hes peaking beautifully for origin. hes going to do something special this series mark my words


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> lol @ the media beat up


Sometimes wishes come true!


----------



## stiflers mum

Mitchell Pearce avoids charges>

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...ent-sydney-roosters-mitchell-pearce-arrested/


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Mitchell Pearce avoids charges>
> 
> http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...ent-sydney-roosters-mitchell-pearce-arrested/


whats the bet Miss Anonymous woke up this morning with a brand new gift parked outside her drive way, courtesy of Mr Politis.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> whats the bet Miss Anonymous woke up this morning with a brand new gift parked outside her drive way, courtesy of Mr Politis.


 Good luck to her if she did at most he touched her arse/moot if she got a car out of it good for her.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Avoided charges? Police must have been QLDer's.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Good luck to her if she did at most he touched her arse/*moot* if she got a car out of it good for her.


This cracked me up. You never hear it called that anymore. Classic!


----------



## Kel

They showed pictures of her face today and Pearce would've cringed knowing just how ugly she actually was, she clearly had been chasing parked cars....... Amazing what a good body and a great dress can do in a dark nightclub.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Plus a skin full of booze. 95% of footy players get slags just hanging off them every other day, so why on earth they apparently just walk up to a random one and pinch a fillet, is beyond me.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Plus a skin full of booze. 95% of footy players get slags just hanging off them every other day, so why on earth they apparently just walk up to a random one and pinch a fillet, is beyond me.


because he's a vain sleezy prick who can't handle his piss. Probably thought he'd give her the old slaparoo on the arse, she'd turn around and see a sporting superstar and she'd be straight away on the phone to her friends to arrange a 3 some.


----------



## Rooster4Life

looking at the footage makes me laugh at channel 9... youd think he had killed someone the way they advertised it... Nine is "the home of rugby league" yet cant wait to stick a knife into the game when ever they have the chance.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> whats the bet Miss Anonymous woke up this morning with a brand new gift parked outside her drive way, courtesy of Mr Politis.


bitch please



















http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...rror-run-for-nrl/story-fni3g67w-1226769494422


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> because he's a vain sleezy prick who can't handle his piss. Probably thought he'd give her the old slaparoo on the arse, she'd turn around and see a sporting superstar and she'd be straight away on the phone to her friends to arrange a 3 some.


:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> bitch please
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...rror-run-for-nrl/story-fni3g67w-1226769494422


Butt hurt much? Lol.

You've been defending Pearce like you somehow have birth to him from your sandy vagina. 
Ch 9 always sensationalise stories like this, yet you only seem to take notice when it involves your scum club.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> looking at the footage makes me laugh at channel 9... youd think he had killed someone the way they advertised it... Nine is "the home of rugby league" yet cant wait to stick a knife into the game when ever they have the chance.


Isn't David Gyngell on the Roosters board? :deal


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

It's amazing how historically, geniuses like Kenny, Johns and Hayne, just to name a few, were constantly picked out of position or even missed out. Yet average players like Kurt Gidley and shit on a stick like Mitchell Pearce are first picked.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> It's amazing how historically, geniuses like Kenny, Johns and Hayne, just to name a few, were constantly picked out of position or even missed out. Yet average players like Kurt Gidley and shit on a stick like Mitchell Pearce are first picked.


Yet Daley wants to have a whinge when players don't make themselves available for city country, etc. history has proven that showing form in that match does fuck all for your chances of getting a state of origin spot.


----------



## rusty nails

TheSpaceDuke said:


> It's amazing how historically, geniuses like Kenny, Johns and Hayne, just to name a few, were constantly picked out of position or even missed out. Yet average players like Kurt Gidley and shit on a stick like Mitchell Pearce are first picked.


matt orford
preston Campbell
Jamie soward

All halfbacks, all dally m winners, all grand final winners, all on fire at the time..
couldn't get a look in at origin (in sowards case he comes in, wins us the game then gets dropped after the next one)
Mitchell pearce cant get us a repeat set and plays 12 origins??? :huh



St Pecktor said:


> Yet Daley wants to have a whinge when players don't make themselves available for city country, etc. history has proven that showing form in that match does fuck all for your chances of getting a state of origin spot.


the only player I ever remember really forcing their way in through city country was mark o'meley and that was about 10 years ago.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...-from-state-of-origin-ban-20140513-zrbox.html

How Mitchell Pearce was saved from State of Origin ban

Sydney Roosters management have ensured Mitchell Pearce will be available for the coming Origin series opener by convincing NRL officials not to suspend the halfback for two matches.

Pearce was given a one-match ban and $20,000 fine after being issued with an infringement notice by police for failure to quit a licensed premises at Kings Cross in the early hours of Sunday morning.

*The most capped Blues halfback in Origin history *must now rely on coach Laurie Daley having the faith to pick him for the opening match on May 28 without having played since last Friday night, but if not for the intervention of Roosters officials he would have already been ruled out as it is understood the NRL wanted to impose a two-match suspension.

Half his luck: Mitchell Pearce is free to play in the State of Origin series opener. Photo: Getty Images

Fairfax Media has been told the Roosters proposed the one-match ban and $20,000 fine and argued that Pearce would have been a further $30,000 out of pocket in match payments for Origin if the suspension was any longer.

Test back-rower Boyd Cordner was also fined $5000 - half of which was suspended - for breaching club and NRL standards after he and Pearce were evicted from The Clovelly hotel last Saturday night and then continued drinking at Beach Haus in Kellett Street.

Pearce was arrested at about 1.30am on Sunday after a female patron complained about him to uniformed police, who were in the night spot, and he refused to leave the premises.

After being handcuffed and taken to Kings Cross police station, Pearce was issued with a $500 infringement and released before joining teammates at The Star.

The woman advised police on Monday night that she did not want to make a formal complaint against the 26-year-old playmaker and they concluded their investigation on Tuesday.

However, as reported by Fairfax Media, the NRL believed Pearce should still face disciplinary action for bringing the game into disrepute and met with Roosters management on Tuesday to consider an appropriate penalty.

Pearce will miss Saturday night's match in Townsville against North Queensland and will donate $20,000 to a charity to be determined. The Roosters also announced that a counselling program would be devised for him to adhere to.

''The club is most disappointed with the events of the weekend," Sydney Roosters chief operating officer football Brian Canavan said. ''The club and NRL have strong policies in place and there is a process that has had to run its course.

''Mitchell and Boyd have accepted the club sanctions and shown genuine remorse for the negative spotlight both have attracted to the Roosters and the game by breaching the club's and NRL's standards.

''Both are important contributors to our club, and the game, and we will continue to work closely with them to ensure their continued personal development off the field.''

Those close to Pearce say his drinking session on Saturday night was the first of the year and that he plans to abstain from alcohol for the rest of the season.

While the Blues heirachy are disappointed by the disruption to their preparations, Pearce is still likely to retain his spot for the series opener against Queensland at Suncorp Stadium - although he is not guaranteed of selection.

Had Pearce been unavailable for Origin I, there could have been further ramifications for the NSW line-up for Origin I as it is unlikely the Blues would have stuck with Roosters teammate James Maloney at five-eighth without his club halves partner.

While Maloney has not replicated his form from last year, he is now likely to be retained for the purposes of continuity, with the NRL's decision reducing the selection prospects of the South Sydney pairing of Adam Reynolds and John Sutton and Canterbury counterparts Josh Reynolds and Trent Hodkinson.

The chances of Daniel Tupou, another Roosters Blues candidate who has been a potent force fielding cross-field kicks from his club halves, has also improved as a result. Cordner and Michael Jennings are other Roosters incumbents likely to benefit from the NRL's decision.


----------



## St Pecktor

David Smith and Greenberg must also be stoked today when they wake up to brand new gifts parked outside their driveways. 

It actually never occurred to me that Pearce has been our most capped halfback ever. How this could happen, I have no fucking idea.


Anyway, alls well and ends well I guess...
Pearce gets off lightly.
Girl in yellow dress, Dave Smith, & Greenberg get some new hot wheels.
20K goes to charity.
Queenslanders will be happy as well.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Butt hurt much? Lol.
> 
> You've been defending Pearce like you somehow have birth to him from your sandy vagina.
> Ch 9 always sensationalise stories like this, yet you only seem to take notice when it involves your scum club.


No I always take notice which is why I said a couple posts ago that channel nine can't wait to stick the knife into THE GAME whenever they have a chance


----------



## Rooster4Life

Double post


----------



## St Pecktor

Edit


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> No I always take notice which is why I said a couple posts ago that channel nine can't wait to stick the knife into THE GAME whenever they have a chance


Lol. You just happened to voice your opinion about it when it happened to a chooks player then. I guess it's also coincidence that you just so happened to voice your thoughts about referee corruption 2 seconds after the roosters got beat and lost a mounting penalty count as well?

I don't think anyone's buying your bullshit kid.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Lol. You just happened to voice your opinion about it when it happened to a chooks player then. I guess it's also coincidence that you just so happened to voice your thoughts about referee corruption 2 seconds after the roosters got beat and lost a mounting penalty count as well?
> 
> I don't think anyone's buying your bullshit kid.


no i just dont understand the hate you have for him....but then i remember

Mitchell Pearce Vs The Entire Rabbitohs Club (since 1971)

Mitchell Pearce - 1
[email protected] - 0










As for him playing origin i dont care either way as its a bonus if he plays for us instead.... but if it pisses you guys off then its worth losing him.


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> Avoided charges? Police must have been QLDer's.


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> no i just dont understand the hate you have for him....but then i remember
> 
> Mitchell Pearce Vs The Entire Rabbitohs Club (since 1971)
> 
> Mitchell Pearce - 1
> [email protected] - 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As for him playing origin i dont care either way as its a bonus if he plays for us instead.... but if it pisses you guys off then its worth losing him.


its a shame Bitch-hell(weak as) Piss can't execute a sidestep like yours for the Blues.

It's a little odd that the roosters can influence the nrl into downgrading their sentence don't you think?

Wonder why the issue about roosters HGH levels being in the hands of criminals was quickly swept under the carpet.

Something stinks out Bondi way, and it's not just your flabby greasy armpits.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> its a shame Bitch-hell(weak as) Piss can't execute a sidestep like yours for the Blues.
> 
> It's a little odd that the roosters can influence the nrl into downgrading their sentence don't you think?
> 
> Wonder why the issue about roosters HGH levels being in the hands of criminals was quickly swept under the carpet.
> 
> Something stinks out Bondi way, and it's not just your flabby greasy armpits.


only thing i smell in bondi is the sweet scent of a premiership in our cabinet...you may think it "stinks" as its a foreign odor to you.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Pretty telling when standing directly in front of the fans and they don't even give him a glance, they are all staring at Mini.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Pretty telling when standing directly in front of the fans and they don't even give him a glance, they are all staring at Mini.


There actually looking at the trophy beside mini, I should know cos I was there.


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> Pretty telling when standing directly in front of the fans and they don't even give him a glance, they are all staring at Mini.


Yeah, I reckon most of them wouldn't know who he was and just assumed he was one of the coaching/administration staff's retarded kids being given the thrill of doing a lap with the players.


----------



## Dudman

Blake Ferguson should definitely go to the Poosters, whats one more dirty sex pest in their club???? he'll fit right in


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Blake Ferguson should definitely go to the Poosters, whats one more dirty sex pest in their club???? he'll fit right in


They are chasing him apparently.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, I reckon most of them wouldn't know who he was and just assumed he was one of the coaching/administration staff's retarded kids being given the thrill of doing a lap with the players.


You should change your avatar to the guy who was looking for his wallet on top of the opera house. Couldn't find it so be pulled out a beer from his back pocket and started pissing it up.

He was wearing a mighties jersey of course.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Blake Ferguson should be blocked from the NRL for life. 

All this second and third chance bullshit can suck my dick. 

Who you slippery cunts tonight, I went Rabbitohs and Tits.


----------



## St Pecktor

We never have an easy time with Melbourne. Only had one win over them since 2010, and that was last time we played them. The Storm aren't the same team they were a few years back in my opinion. They've struggled with the rule changes this year. The changes seem to have impacted them more than any other team, and they've lost their championship style. 
Cameron Smith is on the drop as well. He's still a cunt of a person though, who along with Slater, always seem to escape punishment for their grub acts.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> We never have an easy time with Melbourne. Only had one win over them since 2010, and that was last time we played them. The Storm aren't the same team they were a few years back in my opinion. They've struggled with the rule changes this year. The changes seem to have impacted them more than any other team, and they've lost their championship style.
> Cameron Smith is on the drop as well. He's still a cunt of a person though, who along with Slater, always seem to escape punishment for their grub acts.


:happy

Agree, I've been saying that all season, Storm are a spent force this year. And I agree, the faster play fucks them s well, also the crackdown on cunt/grub acts is fucking their flow as well.


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Blake Ferguson should be blocked from the NRL for life.
> 
> All this second and third chance bullshit can suck my dick.
> 
> Who you slippery cunts tonight, I went Rabbitohs and Tits.


 Me too multi paying $5.50 put $10 on it. Woah high roller.:smile


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Me too multi paying $5.50 put $10 on it. Woah high roller.:smile


You're out of control, mate. :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> You're out of control, mate. :rofl


 $10 poorer today.:verysad


----------



## stiflers mum

Benji is not the messiah.:-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

I could have told you that. Try make a play for Chris Sandow, mate!


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> I could have told you that. Try make a play for Chris Sandow, mate!


Missed the game, but Sandow has been great for you guys this season. Will always have defensive issues and have brain farts though, but he's been great with his attack.


----------



## OZ Puncher

He's played 5 games so far this season, he fucked 3 games on the trot. And had 2 good games, still would be better without him.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> He's played 5 games so far this season, he fucked 3 games on the trot. And had 2 good games, still would be better without him.


He's easily the best option at 7 that you guys have though, and he seems to be well settled and confident under the new coach. I think Hayne enjoys having him do his thing as well.


----------



## abe01

Oh my 36-0, at least I made hayne captain of my fantasy team


----------



## OZ Puncher

All the Dragons fans whingeing about sacking Steve Price, who would you have in there then? 

They aren't a bad team, their combos and errors are costing them heaps.


----------



## abe01

We have good players, but like you say we make way to many errors and our plays just seem flat. I'm not sure who else could coach us but Henry or even sheens would have to be an improvement.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Look at the top four... Bulldogs, Manly, Parra, Storm... Not much love amongst them four.


----------



## donkeyking

The Dragqueens have made 2 monumental recruiting blunders. No.1 Widdop. Not much more than a slightly above average half made to look good in the Storm system. No. 2 Benji past it Marshall. That is 1/3 of your salary cap gone for an average half and and expired half.


----------



## St Pecktor

Get the feeling it could get pretty ugly for the Knights tonight. They're at the bottom of the table and half the squad aren't getting paid plus a lot of other shit going on at the club.
I smell a massacre.


----------



## abe01

donkeyking said:


> The Dragqueens have made 2 monumental recruiting blunders. No.1 Widdop. Not much more than a slightly above average half made to look good in the Storm system. No. 2 Benji past it Marshall. That is 1/3 of your salary cap gone for an average half and and expired half.


Can't believe a storm fan is talking about salary caps


----------



## Kel

donkeyking said:


> The Dragqueens have made 2 monumental recruiting blunders. No.1 Widdop. Not much more than a slightly above average half made to look good in the Storm system. No. 2 Benji past it Marshall. That is 1/3 of your salary cap gone for an average half and and expired half.


To be fair Dragons were a basket case before Benji signed last week.

I'm not sure the coach has the players respect, I'd recruit an old hard head and former coach in Brain Smith


----------



## stiflers mum

BRING BACK BROWNIE!!!!!!!!!!
:happy


----------



## Kel

stiflers mum said:


> BRING BACK BROWNIE!!!!!!!!!!
> :happy


Well he's probably got more experienced now that's for sure, however I think there is too much bad history there.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm seriously switching to Maroons if Pearce is Blues halfback. Maloney creates everything from the halves for the cunts and yet he was under pressure!?!?





Rooster4Life said:


> what size jersey you gonna get?


:rofl :happy


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> :rofl :happy


lol

if the NSW forwards produce what they have in the last few seasons it wont matter who is in the halves.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://rugbyleagueweek.com.au/enough-dragons-fans-street/

Lol.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> http://rugbyleagueweek.com.au/enough-dragons-fans-street/
> 
> Lol.


atsch IDIOTS!!!!!


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> http://rugbyleagueweek.com.au/enough-dragons-fans-street/
> 
> Lol.


:lol: thats actually pretty funny. you can imagine him sitting in the office thinking "what the fuck is going on down there?"


----------



## St Pecktor

Blake Ferguson gets job with the Sydney Roosters 

by:Stuart Honeysett 
From:The Australian
May 22, 201412:00AM

* BLAKE Ferguson has taken another step towards returning to the NRL after picking up a job for the Sydney Roosters, but any hopes he has of playing again will rest in the hands of an independent counsellor. *

The Roosters confirmed yesterday that Ferguson would be working for the premiers as a community development officer less than a year since the NRL disowned him over an indecent assault conviction.
Ferguson was found guilty of indecently assaulting a woman at a Cronulla nightspot in an incident that triggered his departure from his former club Canberra before he was excommunicated from the game.
Ferguson is being mentored by NRL welfare officer Dean Widders and must comply with a program being drawn up by an independent counsellor before the game will consider registering a contract for him. "The Roosters have offered him a job and disclosed all the relevant documentation to us,'' NRL chief operating officer Jim Doyle said yesterday. "We are still working with him from a welfare perspective.''
_The Australian _reported in March that the Roosters had made an informal approach to the NRL about the steps Ferguson would have to take to return to the game, although this was denied by chief executive Brian Canavan at the time.
Canavan said yesterday the club was not concerned about employing him, despite the abundance of nearby nightspots.
The Roosters have just overcome an off-field controversy after half-back Mitchell Pearce was fined $20,000 and stood down for a club game against North Queensland for an alcohol-related incident at Kings Cross. "The discussions have been going on for several weeks now with the NRL, so last week's events are separate and they've come after this,'' Canavan said.
"The registration process is ongoing and when the NRL make their decision one way or the other, that's when we'll start talking about the resumption of his playing career.
"He's young and he hasn't had the same advantage of life experiences that other players have. Directly from his own mouth, he's apologetic for what's happened in the past and he wants to reach his potential.''
The Roosters would be able to accommodate Ferguson next year with captain Anthony Minichiello expected to retire. That could see Roger Tuivasa-Sheck switch to fullback and a wing spot open up for Ferguson.
Stuart Honeysett


----------



## St Pecktor

Typical classy move by the scum once again. 
Community development officer?! What does that even mean? :lol: Obviously some made up job to groom him along for 2015 whilst contributing to his 2015 wages this season. Hope the NRL rejects this move and sees it for what it is.

I wonder what sort of names Ferguson fared top of to land a job of such importance.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Welcome Blake!


----------



## abe01

Is ferguson going to mentor Pearce?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Imagine if Carney was still at the Roosters...next year they'd have him, Friend, Pearce and Flake, all fuck ups, all sucking the tit of Mr Politis.


----------



## stiflers mum

Gee and his boxing career was looking so promising.:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> "He's young and he hasn't had the same advantage of life experiences''


Like earning a fortune at the age of 22. Poor cunt, hope he wins lotto.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...iders-like-he-did-at-eels-20140524-zrn24.html



> Raiders coach Ricky Stuart says he is happy to watch Parramatta's resurgence this season, adding he did a "good job" initiating the rebuild at the Eels as he pushes for sweeping changes to the Canberra roster.
> 
> The Raiders will rev-up talks with Melbourne Storm forward Kevin Proctor, Wests Tigers fullback James Tedesco and Penrith winger Josh Mansour this week, and have also declared interest in trying to lure Bulldogs State of Origin hooker Michael Ennis to the capital.
> 
> Stuart enraged many Eels fans when he quit the club at the end of last year, one season into a three-year deal, after sacking 12 players on Parramatta's roster.
> 
> The Eels have already won six matches this year, more than during last year's wooden-spoon finish under Stuart. But Stuart has forecast bold changes at the Raiders, too, saying he needs to rebuild.
> 
> "I've been through it in my last three jobs - Parramatta, Cronulla and obviously NSW have all been rebuilding,'' Stuart told ABC radio. "I understand fans' frustrations, but I can't let that tinker with the way I'm thinking with regards to rebuilding here. We've got our plan put together ... we will get there.
> 
> "I'm happy when I see Parramatta winning because I know I did the right thing there and I know I did a good job. That's not taking anything away or being disrespectful to their coach, Brad Arthur, he's doing a really good job and I compliment him.
> 
> "But I like seeing them play well and I like seeing them win because the decisions I made there are decisions I have to make here in regards to the balance of a team, the quality of player ... in rebuilding a football team, there are two things that have got to happen: one is time and two it's big decisions."


Holy shit, what a deluded, arrogant piece of shit.

Imagine this cunt rebuilding your house. He 'rebuilds' by reducing you to your lowest and then getting someone else to do the hard work. He's the only coach in the NRL that uses this rebuilding bullshit excuse for being a terrible coach.


----------



## OZ Puncher

What a fuckhead.


----------



## stiflers mum

No Ricky is right same as Souths Maguire is reaping the benefits of Jason Taylor's groundwork at the bunnies.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Pfft, I won't deny that the team needed a sweepout, but if you are so confident in your decision, why run off to another club inside of 3 weeks after making that decision.


----------



## bruiserh89

Folks how are crowd numbers everywhere else? I just got back from the Raiders game. Nice to get a good win at home albeit against an understrength Cowboys but it was done in front of about 7000 I reckon. Official was 8200 but everyone knows the crowd figures are fudged. I know the raiders aren't doing well but it was nice weather etc and shows our club is in some trouble. Apparently breakeven for the stadium is 8000. 

I know this was thrown up as an issue at the start of the season.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Parramatta Stadium always has good crowds. Always even when we were bottom of the ladder we would still draw good crowds I believe.


----------



## abe01

I have been to 3 dragons games this year and Anzac Day was the only good crowd, at each game the crowd figures seem higher than what's there. Does anyone know if they count ticketed members in crowd figures wether they turn up or not? Good to see the raiders get a win to


----------



## rusty nails

OZ Puncher said:


> Pfft, I won't deny that the team needed a sweepout, but if you are so confident in your decision, why run off to another club inside of 3 weeks after making that decision.


:deal he saw an easy out and took it. All while preaching the values of loyalty and dedication blah blah blah.. 
now theyre flying without him and he wants to claim that too! :huh


----------



## rusty nails

in other news price gone from the dragons


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> :deal he saw an easy out and took it. All while preaching the values of loyalty and dedication blah blah blah..
> now theyre flying without him and he wants to claim that too! :huh


imagine if we were to somehow win origin off the back of the platform that Stuart built.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> imagine if we were to somehow win origin off the back of the platform that Stuart built.


:lol: he might actually spontaneously combust in a raging ego fire


----------



## OZ Puncher

rusty nails said:


> :lol: he might actually spontaneously combust in a raging ego fire


:rofl

Cunt will be getting around like dog thats just finished humping still convulsing for minutes after humping the air. His biggest claim to fame if we win this year is him axing Pearce.


----------



## OZ Puncher

rusty nails said:


> :deal he saw an easy out and took it. All while preaching the values of loyalty and dedication blah blah blah..
> now theyre flying without him and he wants to claim that too! :huh


Exactly!

By that merit, Nathan Brown should take all of Bennetts glory, Brad Fitler and Brrian Smith should take Robertson.


----------



## St Pecktor

So is Price sacked already, or will he see out the season?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Nope effective immediately.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Nope effective immediately.


Who's taking over? McGreggor?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Yep.


----------



## abe01

Fuck get rid of one untested coach and bring in another, jobs for the boys at saints needs to stop...heard we are trying to sign leroyd-Lars from Canberra. Doust is on fire


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> Fuck get rid of one untested coach and bring in another, jobs for the boys at saints needs to stop...heard we are trying to sign leroyd-Lars from Canberra. Doust is on fire


as a player or coach?


----------



## abe01

Haha big Tom might get a player/coach gig yet


----------



## OZ Puncher

I hear after Sticky does a reshuffle at Canberra he will most likely move on. Put him in. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bundjalung

St Pecktor said:


> Typical classy move by the scum once again.
> Community development officer?! What does that even mean? :lol: Obviously some made up job to groom him along for 2015 whilst contributing to his 2015 wages this season. Hope the NRL rejects this move and sees it for what it is.
> 
> I wonder what sort of names Ferguson fared top of to land a job of such importance.


A bit off track but was reading in the Koori Mail that Greg Inglis has received for the last 3 seasons a separate salary (up to 90K per year, now 50K) for doing promotional work with the Redfern Aboriginal Medical Service. But the mob are using Medicare funds to pay him.

I'm all for developing the careers of young players to have a career after finishing footy and it must be great to have GI walking around Redfern talking to the local mob, but why use government funds?


----------



## bruiserh89

abe01 said:


> Fuck get rid of one untested coach and bring in another, jobs for the boys at saints needs to stop...heard we are trying to sign leroyd-Lars from Canberra. Doust is on fire


You're welcome to him Abe. Leroyd is one of those injury prone players that has never really reached his potential. End result, he's spent a lot of time for the Raiders visiting primary schools etc and costing us a packet. Who knows though, in a different environment he could come good.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bundjalung said:


> A bit off track but was reading in the Koori Mail that Greg Inglis has received for the last 3 seasons a separate salary (up to 90K per year, now 50K) for doing promotional work with the Redfern Aboriginal Medical Service. But the mob are using Medicare funds to pay him.
> 
> I'm all for developing the careers of young players to have a career after finishing footy and it must be great to have GI walking around Redfern talking to the local mob, but why use government funds?


I believe there is a vast budget for the Aboriginal services (via the Gov. (Centrelink and Medicare) and if he is inspiring the kids to do a profession or disciplined, well that is cheap investment really.


----------



## Dudman

Bundjalung said:


> A bit off track but was reading in the Koori Mail that Greg Inglis has received for the last 3 seasons a separate salary (up to 90K per year, now 50K) for doing promotional work with the Redfern Aboriginal Medical Service. But the mob are using Medicare funds to pay him.
> 
> I'm all for developing the careers of young players to have a career after finishing footy and it must be great to have GI walking around Redfern talking to the local mob, but why use government funds?


what other funds are you going to use?? its a government agency, everything they own & run on is government owned


----------



## abe01

Is it an "official"3rd party payment or is this something Gregory has sorted out himself?


----------



## abe01

Also go the blues, 2.70 to win the tab is giving away money get on!!


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Got the telly on to watch the State Of Origin, for the first time in many years.
I'm prepared to give it a look for a change.
Go Hard NSW.
Go Tropo QLD.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

The commercial breaks or the fuckwit speaking are going to force me and all sensible people to change stations.
Sorry.


----------



## OZ Puncher

They have a bio segment for the players... Wank.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

27 minutes of play and finally the crowd and commentators come out of a coma.
NRL is uneventful.


----------



## Rooster4Life

1 man show, Hayne won us the game on his own. Reynolds was decent tho his partner was way out of his depth.


----------



## Bundjalung

Bradman said:


> what other funds are you going to use?? its a government agency, everything they own & run on is government owned


Well, the roosters seem happy to give Blake ferguson a community development role to keep him in the club, then why cannot south Sydney finance Greg Inglis to have his role with the medical service?

Because it's just another way to keep players under the salary cap but keep them happy by giving them an external salary to their NRL salary.
Sorry mate, just still bitter about the Storm getting roasted for salary cap breaches a couple years ago.


----------



## Bundjalung

Rooster4Life said:


> 1 man show, Hayne won us the game on his own. Reynolds was decent tho his partner was way out of his depth.


I agree with you there but still think Hodgo deserves another crack at home. May be less shell shocked next time.
Plus those Morris boys are bloody handy too.
Good game to watch.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> 1 man show, Hayne won us the game on his own. Reynolds was decent tho his partner was way out of his depth.


Yeah, let's bring back Mitchell Pearce. Lol.
Plum.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bundjalung said:


> Well, the roosters seem happy to give Blake ferguson a community development role to keep him in the club, then why cannot south Sydney finance Greg Inglis to have his role with the medical service?
> 
> Because it's just another way to keep players under the salary cap but keep them happy by giving them an external salary to their NRL salary.
> Sorry mate, just still bitter about the Storm getting roasted for salary cap breaches a couple years ago.


the difference is that that's Blake's some job at the moment. He isn't being employed as a player (yet).

Heard something yesterday about the Bronco's being investigated about the cap. Haven't heard anything since though.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, let's bring back Mitchell Pearce. Lol.
> Plum.


lets be honest for a second, pearce never played against QLD with his forwards running like they did tonight..nor did he play with Hayne while he was on fire nor did he play against a QLD team without Cronk and Smith injured and thurston playing terrible.

id leave the team as is but if you think Hodkinson done any better then mitchell your just hating for the sake of hating.


----------



## Rooster4Life

End of the day it was a good win and im looking forward to game two.. tho QLD will improve in game 2 i have no doubt.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> lets be honest for a second, pearce never played against QLD with his forwards running like they did tonight..nor did he play with Hayne while he was on fire nor did he play against a QLD team without Cronk and Smith injured and thurston playing terrible.
> 
> id leave the team as is but if you think Hodkinson done any better then mitchell your just hating for the sake of hating.


Or you're just nut hugging for the sack of nut hugging like your posting history suggests.

Pearce has had ample time to perform at origin level but has failed every single time. It's not as if our forwards totally smashed them tonight either. Pearce has played behind the same forwards doing a similar job at times in the past, but has stunk up the joint on every single occasion.

Hodkinson might not have been spectacular, but for his first game in a depleted NSW team, he did ok.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> lets be honest for a second, pearce never played against QLD with his forwards running like they did tonight..nor did he play with Hayne while he was on fire nor did he play against a QLD team without Cronk and Smith injured and thurston playing terrible.
> 
> id leave the team as is but if you think Hodkinson done any better then mitchell your just hating for the sake of hating.


fucking rubbish


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Or you're just nut hugging for the sack of nut hugging like your posting history suggests.
> 
> Pearce has had ample time to perform at origin level but has failed every single time. It's not as if our forwards totally smashed them tonight either. Pearce has played behind the same forwards doing a similar job at times in the past, but has stunk up the joint on every single occasion.
> 
> Hodkinson might not have been spectacular, but for his first game in a depleted NSW team, he did ok.


:deal:deal:deal

Mitchell perce - 12 origins, not one repeat set :verysad


----------



## rusty nails

who got man of the match? if not hayne it should have been woods. dude did not stop all night.
nobody really had a "bad" game.
t-rex went missing as per usual and tamou was quiet but I think he just had an off game.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> who got man of the match? if not hayne it should have been woods. dude did not stop all night.
> nobody really had a "bad" game.
> t-rex went missing as per usual and tamou was quiet but I think he just had an off game.


I'd give man of the match to the girl in the yellow dress.

Sounds like Hayne should have got it though. He's been immense this season, and easily one of the top 3 players in the comp.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> 1 man show, Hayne won us the game on his own. Reynolds was decent tho his partner was way out of his depth.


Gallen? Woods? The Morris twins? Do you even watch footy?

I think Hodgkinson may have scored the same amount of points in his debut game last night as Pearce has in his whole Origin career :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Gallen? Woods? The Morris twins? Do you even watch footy?
> 
> I think Hodgkinson may have scored the same amount of points in his debut game last night as Pearce has in his whole Origin career :lol:


Hodgkinson was pretty average mate, Hayne ran the show in attack all night.... We just have to hope Hayne doesn't get injured like he did last year.. Both our halves made 0 line breaks and 0 line break assists, TH made I think 8m in total and his goal kickin was average, don't get too excited QLD were limping all night after cronks arm

I'll give them benefit of the doubt for games 2 and 3 but don't pretend as if NSW wouldn't have won without them... You could put Stevie wonder in the halves and NSW still would have won.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Hodgkinson was pretty average mate, Hayne ran the show in attack all night.... We just have to hope Hayne doesn't get injured like he did last year.. Both our halves made 0 line breaks and 0 line break assists, TH made I think 8m in total and his goal kickin was average, don't get too excited QLD were limping all night after cronks arm
> 
> I'll give them benefit of the doubt for games 2 and 3 but don't pretend as if NSW wouldn't have won without them... You could put Stevie wonder in the halves and NSW still would have won.


Maybe Stevie Wonder but not Mitchell Pearce :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> who got man of the match? if not hayne it should have been woods. dude did not stop all night.
> nobody really had a "bad" game.
> t-rex went missing as per usual and tamou was quiet but I think he just had an off game.


 Hayne. Had a blinder :lol: @ Rooster4Life trying to say Pearce and Maloney would of done as good as Hodgkinson and Reynolds.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Hayne. Had a blinder :lol: @ Rooster4Life trying to say Pearce and Maloney would of done as good as Hodgkinson and Reynolds.


Just want to ask you, what did trent do last night to get us the win? I'm curious .. "Passed it to Hayne" doesn't count.

If all the non-Roosters supporters could put their bias aside, I think they would have to agree that Hodkinson and Reynolds offered nothing more than what Pearce and Maloney did in game one last year. Lets see how they face the ambush in game two.
It will toss up a real tough choice for the snoz if Reynolds is in fact out. He might just leave everything as is and put Bird in at 5/8.
As said above, Hayne did all the ball playing and provided the only real spark in attack. 
Hodkinsons kicks all found Slater as well. Funny that. Everyone thought only Pearce could find Slater on the full.....


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Just want to ask you, what did trent do last night to get us the win? I'm curious .. "Passed it to Hayne" doesn't count.
> 
> If all the non-Roosters supporters could put their bias aside, I think they would have to agree that Hodkinson and Reynolds offered nothing more than what Pearce and Maloney did in game one last year. Lets see how they face the ambush in game two.
> It will toss up a real tough choice for the snoz if Reynolds is in fact out. He might just leave everything as is and put Bird in at 5/8.
> As said above, Hayne did all the ball playing and provided the only real spark in attack.
> Hodkinsons kicks all found Slater as well. Funny that. Everyone thought only Pearce could find Slater on the full.....


The last time we disagreed on something you went in the huff and stopped discussing the subject with me, using the excuse that there was no point in arguing with someone who refuses to change their mind.

Right back you, you one-eyed fool.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> The last time we disagreed on something you went in the huff and stopped discussing the subject with me, using the excuse that there was no point in arguing with someone who refuses to change their mind.
> 
> Right back you, you one-eyed fool.


Lucky for me then my reply wasn't to you so I don't care lol


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Lucky for me then my reply wasn't to you so I don't care lol


You idiot - you can't see how Hodkinson did better in his first SOO game compared to how Pearce has gone in how many appearances? The reason I ask how many is because every time I've watched a SOO when he's supposedly on the NSW team I've never heard his name mentioned by the commentators apart from when they read the team roster out before the match.

That cunt is woeful. Even T-Rex had a better game last night than Pearce has had in his last however many it is.


----------



## stiflers mum

Rooster4Life said:


> Just want to ask you, what did trent do last night to get us the win? I'm curious .. "Passed it to Hayne" doesn't count.
> 
> If all the non-Roosters supporters could put their bias aside, I think they would have to agree that Hodkinson and Reynolds offered nothing more than what Pearce and Maloney did in game one last year. Lets see how they face the ambush in game two.
> It will toss up a real tough choice for the snoz if Reynolds is in fact out. He might just leave everything as is and put Bird in at 5/8.
> As said above, Hayne did all the ball playing and provided the only real spark in attack.
> Hodkinsons kicks all found Slater as well. Funny that. Everyone thought only Pearce could find Slater on the full.....


 I was just winding you up Queenslands cause wasn't helped by Cronk breaking his arm either. I know Hodgkinson and Reynolds didn't win us the game last night they were solid yet unspectacular. Just shit stirring mate.:good


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> You idiot - you can't see how Hodkinson did better in his first SOO game compared to how Pearce has gone in how many appearances? The reason I ask how many is because every time I've watched a SOO when he's supposedly on the NSW team I've never heard his name mentioned by the commentators apart from when they read the team roster out before the match.
> 
> That cunt is woeful. Even T-Rex had a better game last night than Pearce has had in his last however many it is.


Didn't you say 5mins ago you weren't going to bother argueing? Lol


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> I was just winding you up Queenslands cause wasn't helped by Cronk breaking his arm either. I know Hodgkinson and Reynolds didn't win us the game last night they were solid yet unspectacular. Just shit stirring mate.:good


Not bad hehe


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Didn't you say 5mins ago you weren't going to bother argueing? Lol


I'm not arguing, I'm telling you.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> I'm not arguing, I'm telling you.


look its obvious my knowledge of rugby league is far superior to yours and i see you put a lot of passion behind your last post, keep it up and you may one day get to my level. maybe.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> look its obvious my knowledge of rugby league is far superior to yours and i see you put a lot of passion behind your last post, keep it up and you may one day get to my level. maybe.


:lol: You know fuck all mate, seeing as you think NSW were a one-man team last night, hence why I asked you "Do you even watch footy bro?"


----------



## Tuff Gong

Mitchell Pearce S.O.O. career stats: Played 12, scored 1 try, total 4 points.

Trent Hodkinson S.O.O. career stats: Played 1, scored 2 penalty kicks, total 4 points.

I wasn't far off :lol:


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> Just want to ask you, what did trent do last night to get us the win? I'm curious .. "Passed it to Hayne" doesn't count.
> 
> If all the non-Roosters supporters could put their bias aside, I think they would have to agree that Hodkinson and Reynolds offered nothing more than what Pearce and Maloney did in game one last year. Lets see how they face the ambush in game two.
> It will toss up a real tough choice for the snoz if Reynolds is in fact out. He might just leave everything as is and put Bird in at 5/8.
> As said above, Hayne did all the ball playing and provided the only real spark in attack.
> Hodkinsons kicks all found Slater as well. Funny that. Everyone thought only Pearce could find Slater on the full.....


got out of the fucking way and gave the real stars the early ball they require


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> got out of the fucking way and gave the real stars the early ball they require


Pearce will return

We embrace the hate


----------



## OZ Puncher

R4L, you miserable cunt, they both debuted a fuck load better than Pearce did, they both had great ball movement and offloads you twit, they were always there in support and always in the mix, unlike Pearce the poof who would coast off of Farahs dummy half ball running/,movement. The cunt is a waste of space and if his dad wasn't a former state player as well he wouldnt' even get a look in at reserve grade. 

Whole team played excellent, the only flat spot was when Gallen was off the field, but we still didn't just let them in. Reynolds and Hodkinson have something Pearce will never have, tackling ability and heart.


----------



## St Pecktor

Was hoping to read some posts of some butt hurt Queenslqnders today, but seeing R4L parroting about over Pearce is even more fun.


----------



## Dudman

Bundjalung said:


> Well, the roosters seem happy to give Blake ferguson a community development role to keep him in the club, then why cannot south Sydney finance Greg Inglis to have his role with the medical service?
> 
> Because it's just another way to keep players under the salary cap but keep them happy by giving them an external salary to their NRL salary.
> Sorry mate, just still bitter about the Storm getting roasted for salary cap breaches a couple years ago.


Souths have a welfare, community service arm, its called souths cares

However, Inglis was doing work for a government agency which covers a much broader spectrum & operates within a high density area where there are many indigenous people, whats the problem? even government agencies have to advertise & market themselves, people need to know whats available, i'd suggest that using someone of Greg Inglis status is money well spent


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Pearce will return
> 
> We embrace the hate


Pearce is a grubby sex pest, just like your other new player ferguson

what next? sign Rolf Harris & Robert Hughes as player recruitment officers???

Roosters fans Australia wide we dedicate this video to you.......:rofl

So it was put on youtube to reach all 47 fuckwits?


----------



## OZ Puncher

So is Broncos going to get in grief for the Salary Cap breeches?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> look its obvious my knowledge of rugby league is far superior to yours and i see you put a lot of passion behind your last post, keep it up and you may one day get to my level. maybe.


I bet you've never laced on a boot in your life you fat grease ball atsch:rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> So is Broncos going to get in grief for the Salary Cap breeches?


word is it has something to do with Barba's contract and is around 500k. If the rumour turns out to have legs, they should be in a fair bit of shit. 
When you consider that around the same time they tabled massive offers to Cameron Smith, and I think they tried getting DCE too, well, you'd have to think something dirty was brewing.

The NRL should strip them of their 12th place finish.


----------



## bruiserh89

Apparently the signal for the origin telecast in PNG went off with 15 minutes to go. The footy fans there cause enough trouble origin night, last night would have been chaotic!


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> word is it has something to do with Barba's contract and is around 500k. If the rumour turns out to have legs, they should be in a fair bit of shit.
> When you consider that around the same time they tabled massive offers to Cameron Smith, and I think they tried getting DCE too, well, you'd have to think something dirty was brewing.
> 
> The NRL should strip them of their 12th place finish.


Next year they should be snowballed.  Bennett will have no motivation to be back at Broncos, even if he does they won't ever win again.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Next year they should be snowballed.  Bennett will have no motivation to be back at Broncos, even if he does they won't ever win again.


funny thing is that this is the weakest Bronco's era that I can remember. They used to monopolise almost the whole Queenslqnd origin side. Crazy how they've been able to get away with it for so long.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> funny thing is that this is the weakest Bronco's era that I can remember. They used to monopolise almost the whole Queenslqnd origin side. Crazy how they've been able to get away with it for so long.


Exactly, they have been rorting the cap for over 20 years, look at the talent they have had through there! On par with the Manly and Melbourne 2008 sides.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Exactly, they have been rorting the cap for over 20 years, look at the talent they have had through there! On par with the Manly and Melbourne 2008 sides.


lockyer's last contract he signed was for 150-200k in cap money, yet the other 500 or so was made up of third party payments. Souths and Parra tried the same thing but to a lesser extent with GI and Folau but the nrl rejected it on the grounds that they needed to meet the players "notional" value.

So many inconsistencies with the cap.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Locky was reportedly on over one million per year mostly via third party payments 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> Pearce is a grubby sex pest, just like your other new player ferguson
> 
> what next? sign Rolf Harris & Robert Hughes as player recruitment officers???
> 
> Roosters fans Australia wide we dedicate this video to you.......:rofl
> 
> *So it was put on youtube to reach all 47* fuckwits?


Actually there are 90 likes on the video.... well done


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Pearce will return
> 
> We embrace the hate


Catchy video, and whilst it may apply to some Roosters fans, but certainly not you. You dont embrace the hate at all, you cry like a whiny bitch and claim a nation wide conspiracy against your team each time they stumble or come under media spotlight.

You were carrying on like a poncy ****** because we won in Suncorp without Pearce. Clearly you had a pre prepared post in mind to bag the new halves when you thought we'd lose. When that didnt work out, you decided to consolidate anyway which resulted in you carrying on like a little bitch with a skinned knee.

YDKSAL. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Catchy video, and whilst it may apply to some Roosters fans, but certainly not you. You dont embrace the hate at all, you cry like a whiny bitch and claim a nation wide conspiracy against your team each time they stumble or come under media spotlight.
> 
> You were carrying on like a poncy ****** because we won in Suncorp without Pearce. Clearly you had a pre prepared post in mind to bag the new halves when you thought we'd lose. When that didnt work out, you decided to consolidate anyway which resulted in you carrying on like a little bitch with a skinned knee.
> 
> YDKSAL. :deal


well it does apply to me since i made the video :hey


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> well it does apply to me since i made the video :hey


You haven't been embracing it on this forum. Many Engadine tears have been squee gee'd up on this thread alone.

Embracing the hate is a Manly slogan anyway.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You haven't been embracing it on this forum. Many Engadine tears have been squee gee'd up on this thread alone.
> 
> Embracing the hate is a Manly slogan anyway.


cos this forum is much more fun to complain then other forums cos all the ferals come out to play.


----------



## OZ Puncher

So I took Panthers tonight. Anyone else?


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> So I took Panthers tonight. Anyone else?


Is Hayne out? 
He'll definitely be missed if he is, but theres still enough quality in that backline of Parra's to score points against a team like Penrith.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Penrith are playing really well though. Hayne is definitely being rested. Bad news for Origin two, Morris torn ligament in shoulder, 6-8weeks out. Hopoate is going to be replacement.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fucking Brett Finch :rofl "And here is Timmy Mannah about to go back on, it turns out he gets married tomorrow, so his weekend has just gone from bad to worse."

:rofl


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Actually there are 90 likes on the video.... well done


90?/

well that would be a pretty fair representation of the rorter fan base, well done Luigi


----------



## OZ Puncher

So who is going to be changed in QLD's team... Will Mal "the inheritor" Meninga going to shelve some dinosaurs or run these cunts on the paddock til their walking frames rust out.

I think a change of the guard is in order.

Inglis should move to fullback, Slater just isn't having the impact he used to. Will Chambers in for Hodges, Jack Reed in for Inglis' vacated position or Teo. DCE starting 7. Papalli was ineffective.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> So who is going to be changed in QLD's team... Will Mal "the inheritor" Meninga going to shelve some dinosaurs or run these cunts on the paddock til their walking frames rust out.
> 
> I think a change of the guard is in order.
> 
> Inglis should move to fullback, Slater just isn't having the impact he used to. Will Chambers in for Hodges, Jack Reed in for Inglis' vacated position or Teo. DCE starting 7. Papalli was ineffective.


Slater played great in origin one

Jack Reed plays for the soap dodgers


----------



## OZ Puncher

@St Pecktor @donkeyking


----------



## OZ Puncher

@St Pecktor @donkeyking

What's your thoughts?


----------



## St Pecktor

I don't think they're going to do a clean out just yet. They'll remain loyal for a bit longer, but they'll need to utilise players like DCE, etc as soon as possible for their own benefit. Hopefully that won't happen.


----------



## donkeyking

DCE Queensland have no other viable choice. Automatic selection.
Inglis for Slater I am not so sure. Slater's positioning is the best there is. He doubles as a play maker and works his ass off the ball. On the other hand he has lost a little pace due to injuries and aging. You have to remember that he did not have a pre-season and is only now at full fitness. He has killed it the last few games. 

Inglis dominates in club games at full back but this does not necessarily mean he will do the same in SOO. He has a lot more space and time at club games. He is also extremely lazy and tends to go missing. Only if Slater is unavailable will I move Inglis to full back.

I have a feeling that NSW might just do it this year.


----------



## Dudman

donkeyking said:


> DCE Queensland have no other viable choice. Automatic selection.
> Inglis for Slater I am not so sure. Slater's positioning is the best there is. He doubles as a play maker and works his ass off the ball. On the other hand he has lost a little pace due to injuries and aging. You have to remember that he did not have a pre-season and is only now at full fitness. He has killed it the last few games.
> 
> Inglis dominates in club games at full back but this does not necessarily mean he will do the same in SOO. He has a lot more space and time at club games. He is also extremely lazy and tends to go missing. Only if Slater is unavailable will I move Inglis to full back.
> 
> I have a feeling that NSW might just do it this year.


Why did they ask you when you know nothing???

Slater will & should stay at fullback

unfortunately with the structured way league is played now with a back rower playing wide where centres once roamed it kind of limits the amount of ball centres get these days, alas Inglis suffers playing in the centres & he gets labelled lazy etc, so you have a few options

You slap Inglis around & tell him he must get involved & chase the ball, or you switch him to 5/8, which QLD might do, or you do nothing & Inglis comes out & has a dominant game & wins it for the hillbillies

Further, if you don't think Inglis would dominate at SOO level at fullback you have fucking rocks in your head


----------



## Kel

OZ Puncher said:


> So who is going to be changed in QLD's team... Will Mal "the inheritor" Meninga going to shelve some dinosaurs or run these cunts on the paddock til their walking frames rust out.
> 
> I think a change of the guard is in order.
> 
> Inglis should move to fullback, Slater just isn't having the impact he used to. Will Chambers in for Hodges, Jack Reed in for Inglis' vacated position or Teo. DCE starting 7. Papalli was ineffective.


Are you serious mate? Slater was the best QLDer on the paddock


----------



## OZ Puncher

He's injured. He wasn't present for either of the two tries scored. I never said he wasn't a good player just that he isn't having.the same impact he did say 3 seasons ago. Christ never said he was shit 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> He's injured. He wasn't present for either of the two tries scored. I never said he wasn't a good player just that he isn't having.the same impact he did say 3 seasons ago. Christ never said he was shit
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


he was pretty much one of the best on the paddock


----------



## OZ Puncher

The best QLD player in an underperforming QLD side.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> The best QLD player in an underperforming QLD side.


are you serious???

it was one of the best games ever, it was that close it wasn't funny, Qld had the best of it in the second half, it could have gone either way


----------



## OZ Puncher

What are you fucking on? They played a horrible game, they had a 20 min stint in the second half where they were surging but the Blues shut them out. 

What would you call them if they played less than steller for 60 min with a 20 min of tough playing?


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> What are you fucking on? They played a horrible game, they had a 20 min stint in the second half where they were surging but the Blues shut them out.
> 
> What would you call them if they played less than steller for 60 min with a 20 min of tough playing?


you didn't watch the game did you?

either that or you know sweet fuck all about rugby league

cease & desist immediately


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> you didn't watch the game did you?
> 
> either that or you know sweet fuck all about rugby league
> 
> cease & desist immediately


Righto mate, let's just agree to disagree.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> Righto mate, let's just agree to disagree.


you'd be a part of a very small minority with your incredibly strange views on that game, they're bizarre in fact


----------



## Dudman

perhaps you were watching the Auckland blues vs the Qld reds???


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> you'd be a part of a very small minority with your incredibly strange views on that game, they're bizarre in fact


Yeah, obviously.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> Yeah, obviously.


well that may explain your strange assessment of state of origin one


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> well that may explain your strange assessment of state of origin one


An assessment that alot of people were saying straight after the game. "QLD looked lost without Cronk. Thurston played like shit. The forward pack was outshone by the blues forward pack." That is literally what I saw for the few days straight after Origin. Then the uproar of the Reynolds tackle.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I don't know why you have such a hissy fit when someone disagrees with your point of view.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> An assessment that alot of people were saying straight after the game. "QLD looked lost without Cronk. Thurston played like shit. The forward pack was outshone by the blues forward pack." That is literally what I saw for the few days straight after Origin. Then the uproar of the Reynolds tackle.


you must hang around with blind people

Cherry Evans has played for Australia, there is a possibility that they would have been more fluent with Cronk but QLD still played to an incredible standard

Thurston played shit?? would you like to rethink that?? you were watching a different player, you do know that he's the bloke in headgear wearing number 6??

there was a gnats foreskin between the forward packs, nothing in it, both were outstanding


----------



## Dudman

All i heard after the game was what an incredible game it was & a lot of sighs of relief, i hardly heard any criticism of QLD, i heard some idiots wanting to put Inglis to fullback & not thinking where to put Slater, especially when Slater was about second on field to Hayne & that could easily be reversed any day of the week


----------



## rusty nails

to say queensland played poorly is to undersell what nsw achieved in that game. if queenslands usual trick shots and flowing plays didn't come off it was only due to nsw pressure and defence not poor execution. I remember them reading a stat regarding completions around the 70th minute and it was absolutely dead even. something like 23 from 25 completions which is incredible enough in itself. you would be happy with 2/3rds of that in a club game. both teams were fantastic. nsw simply outlasted them.


----------



## donkeyking

Bradman said:


> Why did they ask you when you know nothing???
> 
> Slater will & should stay at fullback
> 
> unfortunately with the structured way league is played now with a back rower playing wide where centres once roamed it kind of limits the amount of ball centres get these days, alas Inglis suffers playing in the centres & he gets labelled lazy etc, so you have a few options
> 
> You slap Inglis around & tell him he must get involved & chase the ball, or you switch him to 5/8, which QLD might do, or you do nothing & Inglis comes out & has a dominant game & wins it for the hillbillies
> 
> Further, if you don't think Inglis would dominate at SOO level at fullback you have fucking rocks in your head


For your information Inglis has already spent a full season at 5/8 and it was a failed experiment. Would rarely get involved. No organisational skills. No kicking skills.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> All i heard after the game was what an incredible game it was & a lot of sighs of relief, i hardly heard any criticism of QLD, i heard some idiots wanting to put Inglis to fullback & not thinking where to put Slater, especially when Slater was about second on field to Hayne & that could easily be reversed any day of the week


That's because you live in Sydney. Not Qld.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## abe01

I think the idea to move one origin game a year away fron nsw or qld is a good one. One at home one at their home then one neutral venue sounds fair. Good excuse to go watch the footy somewhere different to


----------



## Dudman

donkeyking said:


> For your information Inglis has already spent a full season at 5/8 and it was a failed experiment. Would rarely get involved. No organisational skills. No kicking skills.


Firstly, Inglis won't play 5/8th so it doesn't really matter

Secondly, it wqsnt a failed experiment, he held down the number 6 spot in a Melbourne back line for over a year, fail??

Would rarely get involved?? playing in the halves & didn't get involved where by definition he was first or second receiver? are you serious?

There isn't any real need to kick when you have Smith, he pretty much runs the kicking game & the organisation side of things


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> That's because you live in Sydney. Not Qld.
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


most of the opinions i was getting directly after the game were at work & talkback radio which was national & had just as many banana benders calling in, they weren't sighing with relief but they all agreed with the quality of game & being Qlders they didn't want to make wholesale changes, that flies in the face of the QLD policy of selection since year dot


----------



## OZ Puncher

Whatever you say Champ.

PS I don't recall saying it was a shit game???? It was a fucking terrific game, and save for those last blatant bullshit penalties for QLD in the last 10 min of 2nd half, every aspect of the game and intensity was insane.


----------



## St Pecktor

Thinking of going to the second game. Only ever been to one origin game before which was game 2 back in 2005.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Thinking of going to the second game. Only ever been to one origin game before which was game 2 back in 2005.


Wish it was at ANZ for you. Fucking two games in Melbourne is pretty rich... It's going to be packed!!


----------



## OZ Puncher

Who should replace Josh Morris?? 

Dylan Walker is a great player, Hopoate is playing well ATM though.


----------



## Dudman

Walker up agains Inglis??

I hope not, he's not ready


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Who should replace Josh Morris??
> 
> Dylan Walker is a great player, Hopoate is playing well ATM though.


I actually think Hop has been struggling defensively a bit since his return (which is to be expected). I think he'll be better to stake a claim next season when he rediscovers his form when he left.

Not sure about Walker. I'd have Idris if he was available. Would like to see Walker in the team, but like Hop, I don't think he's quite there yet. Someone's gotta go there though.


----------



## OZ Puncher

So we want a solid defensive centre? That would have to be Idris then.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> So we want a solid defensive centre? That would have to be Idris then.


Idris is MIA & has issues coming out his arse, he won't be playing again this year from what i hear, maybe never


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> Idris is MIA & has issues coming out his arse, he won't be playing again this year from what i hear, maybe never


God he's hopeless... Who is another solid defensive centre then? Lyon?


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> God he's hopeless... Who is another solid defensive centre then? Lyon?


They've talked about pleading with Lyon, he'd be the first picked if he was available, but i doubt he'll go back on his rep retirement

David Mead has been mentioned in despatches


----------



## Tuff Gong

Will Chambers

Flake Berguson :lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Mead is solid, it's true... But against Inglis....... We could move Luke Lewis to the right centre.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Chambers is good. Reece Robinson elligible for Blues? Jarrod Croker would be good.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fucking Ferguson....


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Will Chambers
> 
> Flake Berguson :lol:


Will Chambers is QLD

Blake Ferguson is a sex pest


----------



## donkeyking

Bradman said:


> Firstly, Inglis won't play 5/8th so it doesn't really matter
> 
> Secondly, it wqsnt a failed experiment, he held down the number 6 spot in a Melbourne back line for over a year, fail??
> 
> Would rarely get involved?? playing in the halves & didn't get involved where by definition he was first or second receiver? are you serious?
> 
> There isn't any real need to kick when you have Smith, he pretty much runs the kicking game & the organisation side of things


Yes I am serious. I have watched every game of this kid when he played for the storm, many of them live.

Bellamy had the same idea as you. You are 5 years late you know. Give a devastating runner more ball and he will do more damage was the general idea. The first few games were very average. Bellamy persisted and gave him a full season to make it work. He is a lazy worker and it showed.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Idris is MIA & has issues coming out his arse, he won't be playing again this year from what i hear, maybe never


Someone will eventually pick him up if he gets sacked, walks out etc.

Did Penrith sack James Roberts, or did they give him another chance? What about Vai Vai?


----------



## OZ Puncher

I don't want to sound like a cunt, because I don't think 5/8th was a good fit for Inglis, like Hayne. But he did win the Dally M when he was at 5/8th?

FB is his position, he was fucking devastating those first few seasons as centre/winger. When he put on some weight he slowed down a bit, and relied more on his strength and natural ability than his line breaks ability and support play from his blistering speed, that's not to say he isn't quick anymore, just not as quick.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> They've talked about pleading with Lyon, he'd be the first picked if he was available, but i doubt he'll go back on his rep retirement
> 
> David Mead has been mentioned in despatches


Mead would get molested in the origin arena. He made Alex Johnston look like GI a few weeks back when he fended him off with ease.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Mansour?


----------



## Dudman

donkeyking said:


> Yes I am serious. I have watched every game of this kid when he played for the storm, many of them live.
> 
> Bellamy had the same idea as you. You are 5 years late you know. Give a devastating runner more ball and he will do more damage was the general idea. The first few games were very average. Bellamy persisted and gave him a full season to make it work. He is a lazy worker and it showed.


you should stick to Aerial ping pong son

How the fuck was he lazy at first or second receiver, by design he is handling the ball numerous times in a set

He may have started the year slow but the storm romped in, he played 5/8th in the grand final, scored two tries & won the Clive Churchill medal :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Will Chambers
> 
> Flake Berguson :lol:


What's brewing out at Manly these days?
Watmough and Matai want out. Sounds like Souths have killed off your season already by poaching Glen Stewart.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> Mansour?


he's a decent chance on the wing


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> What's brewing out at Manly these days?
> Watmough and Matai want out. Sounds like Souths have killed off your season already by poaching Glen Stewart.


I'm stunned by Stewarts exit, what's going to happen to Brett?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Someone will eventually pick him up if he gets sacked, walks out etc.
> 
> Did Penrith sack James Roberts, or did they give him another chance? What about Vai Vai?


They gave Roberts a chance after Souths sacked him but they've since sacked him again, last i heard he was Gold Coast bound

Vai Vai was playing Ron Massey cup or some such shit


----------



## OZ Puncher

Pat Richards is a gun, I don't know how Tupou got the nod over him.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> They gave Roberts a chance after Souths sacked him but they've since sacked him again, last i heard he was *Gold Coast bound*
> 
> Vai Vai was playing Ron Massey cup or some such shit


Of course, if they don't go to Titans they go to Roosters.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> I'm stunned by Stewarts exit, what's going to happen to Brett?


It's hard to keep such a quality squad together for so long. They've done well to balance it out this long. We've already started to lose bits and pieces from our squad, and we've only just emerged as a top 4 team 2 years ago.

Rumour is that most players were willing to take a pay cut to accomodate Stewart except DCE which has formed some sort of firt between him and the majority of the playing group. Apparently Watmough is on a heavily backended contract as well. If so, it's strange that he'd want to leave considering he's at the back end of his career and is staring at some big money coming his way.


----------



## OZ Puncher

He's coming to Parra mate, he will have a well topped bank account.


----------



## donkeyking

Bradman said:


> you should stick to Aerial ping pong son
> 
> How the fuck was he lazy at first or second receiver, by design he is handling the ball numerous times in a set
> 
> He may have started the year slow but the storm romped in, he played 5/8th in the grand final, scored two tries & won the Clive Churchill medal :rofl


Ok you are right and Bellamy is wrong. Do you even watch the games live or only the highlights on tv? Compare the career progression of Smith, Slater, Cronk and Inglis. Tell me which 3 have continuosly worked on their game and come back after every off season with new skills. The other one comes back fat and worse off. There is a reason why Inglis was sold and every storm supporter who had a clue agreed with that move.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> What's brewing out at Manly these days?
> Watmough and Matai want out. Sounds like Souths have killed off your season already by poaching Glen Stewart.


I dunno what the go is, rumours of a divide between the senior players (the Stewarts, Lyon, Watmough and Matai) and DCE have resurfaced and after seeing the way Watmough went for DCE in the S.O.O. I daresay there's some truth to them...Manly either stick with DCE and risk losing the senior players (who are coming to the ends of their careers anyway) or they do something to keep the senior players sweet and risk losing DCE to Brisbane when they come calling again.

The rot started when they let Kite go - I think the senior players were all a bit burnt by that, even though it was down to Hasler spending up large on back-ended contracts that caused it and not the club's fault. Would have been nice for the NRL to announce their new one-club player rule 2 weeks sooner eh? Glen Stewart would still be at Manly then.

It's a shame but every club has to rebuild when it's senior players start to move on or retire. What remains to be seen is how the club handles it and what the fallout is. Watmough's mentioned Parramatta, so I guess with Brad Arthur coaching there and Will Hopoate and Darcy Lussick also there they'd have a better chance than most other clubs to snare him.

I wonder about Jamie Lyon - last year he sold his house in Newport and bought a house and land package in Warriewood that's very unassuming for a footy player on the whack he's on. I reckon he's done it for it's resell value - see out his contract at Manly and look for one last big contract at another club to finish off his career. The house he lives in will only be 2 or 3 years old by then and he'll have no trouble selling it.


----------



## stiflers mum

On a totally unrelated,random note Drinkwater>Marshall.:deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

yeah Marshall is beyond bad...


----------



## Dudman

donkeyking said:


> Ok you are right and Bellamy is wrong. Do you even watch the games live or only the highlights on tv? Compare the career progression of Smith, Slater, Cronk and Inglis. Tell me which 3 have continuosly worked on their game and come back after every off season with new skills. The other one comes back fat and worse off. There is a reason why Inglis was sold and every storm supporter who had a clue agreed with that move.


No, Bellamy was right, he picks teams, he puts players where they are best utilised within the team, at that time Inglis was best utilised at 5/8th & he won a premiership there winning the Churchill medal in the GF

Career progression?? yeah, and? Inglis will go down as one of the best players ever, to be fair so will Smith & Slater, Inglis comes back worse off? really?

I doubt there is one Storm supporter that has a clue, they wouldn't have a combined clue to bless themselves, the reason Inglis as sold is because your club systematically rorted the salary cap & cheated, at least the bloke plays at a club with historical & social significance

Stick with that slap & push game you clown


----------



## Teke

Bradman said:


> No, Bellamy was right, he picks teams, he puts players where they are best utilised within the team, at that time Inglis was best utilised at 5/8th & he won a premiership there winning the Churchill medal in the GF
> 
> Career progression?? yeah, and? Inglis will go down as one of the best players ever, to be fair so will Smith & Slater, Inglis comes back worse off? really?
> 
> I doubt there is one Storm supporter that has a clue, they wouldn't have a combined clue to bless themselves, the reason Inglis as sold is because your club systematically rorted the salary cap & cheated, at least the bloke plays at a club with historical & social significance
> 
> Stick with that slap & push game you clown


i don't know you but fk you're a cool cunt


----------



## Dudman

Teke said:


> i don't know you but fk you're a cool cunt


chur bro


----------



## Teke

Bradman said:


> chur bro


badness?


----------



## Dudman

Teke said:


> badness?


my middle name dawg, don't you forget it


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> No, Bellamy was right, he picks teams, he puts players where they are best utilised within the team, at that time Inglis was best utilised at 5/8th & he won a premiership there winning the Churchill medal in the GF
> 
> Career progression?? yeah, and? Inglis will go down as one of the best players ever, to be fair so will Smith & Slater, Inglis comes back worse off? really?
> 
> I doubt there is one Storm supporter that has a clue, they wouldn't have a combined clue to bless themselves, the reason Inglis as sold is because your club systematically rorted the salary cap & cheated, at least the bloke plays at *a club with historical & social significance
> *
> 
> Stick with that slap & push game you clown


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Teke said:


> badness?


Nah, he was Rabbitoh14 over at ESB before he was banned and came back as why_dope_n_rode.

I was badness :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> my middle name dawg, don't you forget it


Bite your tongue cunt, you know not what you speak of.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Bite your tongue cunt, you know not what you speak of.


fuck off you western Australian shitbag, don't come talking Rugby League with us


----------



## Teke

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, he was Rabbitoh14 over at ESB before he was banned and came back as why_dope_n_rode.
> 
> I was badness :yep


gday mr Eaglewood.

im back and ready to cash in all my Glory pts from ESB and be crowned King again.

im gonna quickly browse over the last 20 or so pages to see who needs banning.

Stifflers mum mum and what'arock are exempt because their teams are just LOL


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> fuck off you western Australian shitbag, don't come talking Rugby League with us


You stupid cunt, I live in Sydney and I'm a Manly supporter :hi:


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You stupid cunt, I live in Sydney and I'm a Manly supporter :hi:


:huh

ahhh fuck

I don't know you then, i keep forgetting who's who & where cunts are from

you need to get a life, you seem to know all about me, to be fair mate, you're a bit creepy

could have sworn you were that perth bloke


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> im gonna quickly browse over the last 20 or so pages to see who needs banning.


You might wanna skip last Wednesdays- Fridays posts unless you can stomach the stench of week old Engadine PMS.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Welcome back @Teke

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rooster4Life

Teke said:


> gday mr Eaglewood.
> 
> im back and ready to cash in all my Glory pts from ESB and be crowned King again.
> 
> im gonna quickly browse over the last 20 or so pages to see who needs banning.
> 
> Stifflers mum mum and what'arock are exempt because their teams are just LOL


hey teke! long time no see


----------



## Tuff Gong

Teke said:


> gday mr Eaglewood.
> 
> im back and ready to cash in all my Glory pts from ESB and be crowned King again.
> 
> im gonna quickly browse over the last 20 or so pages to see who needs banning.
> 
> Stifflers mum mum and what'arock are exempt because their teams are just LOL


Yeehah!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> :huh
> 
> ahhh fuck
> 
> I don't know you then, i keep forgetting who's who & where cunts are from
> 
> you need to get a life, you seem to know all about me, to be fair mate, you're a bit creepy
> 
> could have sworn you were that perth bloke


Fuck off cunt.


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> gday mr Eaglewood.
> 
> im back and ready to cash in all my Glory pts from ESB and be crowned King again.
> 
> im gonna quickly browse over the last 20 or so pages to see who needs banning.
> 
> Stifflers mum mum and what'arock are exempt because their teams are just LOL


 :lol: Good on Dave for being first try scorer in City v Country match won $100.:good

Welcome back.


----------



## donkeyking

Bradman said:


> No, Bellamy was right, he picks teams, he puts players where they are best utilised within the team, at that time Inglis was best utilised at 5/8th & he won a premiership there winning the Churchill medal in the GF
> 
> Career progression?? yeah, and? Inglis will go down as one of the best players ever, to be fair so will Smith & Slater, Inglis comes back worse off? really?
> 
> I doubt there is one Storm supporter that has a clue, they wouldn't have a combined clue to bless themselves, the reason Inglis as sold is because your club systematically rorted the salary cap & cheated, at least the bloke plays at a club with historical & social significance
> 
> Stick with that slap & push game you clown


For someone who has never seen GI play 5/8th live, you sure as hell know how well he plays that position.

Wait have you ever seen any of his games live?


----------



## Dudman

donkeyking said:


> For someone who has never seen GI play 5/8th live, you sure as hell know how well he plays that position.
> 
> Wait have you ever seen any of his games live?


hang on knackers, why would you think i've never seen him play 5/8th live?? & why would it matter anyway

I've seen Inglis play live hundreds of times, i've been a season ticket holder for about 15 years, every game i go to & thats most i always tape it as well, i always see more & am better informed from watching it on the box

stick to Aerial ping pong kid


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Fuck off cunt.


either creepy 0r abusive, you're a worry atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> either creepy 0r abusive, you're a worry atsch


You're boring regardless of what day of the week it is.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> You're boring regardless of what day of the week it is.


maybe so & i can live with that, what disturbs me is that maybe you keep some kind of dossier on me

I don't believe that you're from Sydney, i'm sure that you're that cunt from WA


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I dunno what the go is, rumours of a divide between the senior players (the Stewarts, Lyon, Watmough and Matai) and DCE have resurfaced and after seeing the way Watmough went for DCE in the S.O.O. I daresay there's some truth to them...Manly either stick with DCE and risk losing the senior players (who are coming to the ends of their careers anyway) or they do something to keep the senior players sweet and risk losing DCE to Brisbane when they come calling again.
> 
> The rot started when they let Kite go - I think the senior players were all a bit burnt by that, even though it was down to Hasler spending up large on back-ended contracts that caused it and not the club's fault. Would have been nice for the NRL to announce their new one-club player rule 2 weeks sooner eh? Glen Stewart would still be at Manly then.
> 
> It's a shame but every club has to rebuild when it's senior players start to move on or retire. What remains to be seen is how the club handles it and what the fallout is. Watmough's mentioned Parramatta, so I guess with Brad Arthur coaching there and Will Hopoate and Darcy Lussick also there they'd have a better chance than most other clubs to snare him.
> 
> I wonder about Jamie Lyon - last year he sold his house in Newport and bought a house and land package in Warriewood that's very unassuming for a footy player on the whack he's on. I reckon he's done it for it's resell value - see out his contract at Manly and look for one last big contract at another club to finish off his career. The house he lives in will only be 2 or 3 years old by then and he'll have no trouble selling it.


Teke was telling me about a year ago that Lyon asked Manly for a release to go to the Gold Coast. I remember reading some article about it, but the club basically told him that it wont be happening.

Was Lyon the guy who sat out a year at Parra because he couldnt work under Brian Smith's 'chalk board' coaching style?:lol:


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Good on Dave for being first try scorer in City v Country match won $100.:good
> 
> Welcome back.


Its great to be back. I almost won 5 G on that city country game if he could have snatched last try.

There will be some stories about him breaking very soon that will tear titans town apart. I for one am very happy, if all goes the way i hope he could be playing for a strong sydney club soon.

[email protected]


----------



## Teke

Gday mate, u reckon u could throw me an apology for that forward pass in the grand final?


----------



## Teke

Goodness gracious me, you've turned gay with this @Teke biz.

U reckon the eels will keep it up or momentum will stop now peats is out ?


----------



## Teke

Ok *** i still owe you some months for an avatar...give it to me


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Teke was telling me about a year ago that Lyon asked Manly for a release to go to the Gold Coast. I remember reading some article about it, but the club basically told him that it wont be happening.
> 
> Was Lyon the guy who sat out a year at Parra because he couldnt work under Brian Smith's 'chalk board' coaching style?:lol:


Yeah I remember the Titans chasing him...I doubt he'd be too confident of any offers from them now in light of their financial situ :yep

Nah, he left the NRL and played English Superleague for 2 years until he was allowed to come back and sign up for Manly :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Lol @Teke talking to himself. Did someone get banned?


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> Lol @*Teke* talking to himself. Did someone get banned?


It appears i look looney :-(

I replied to ppl on my phone so I guess i fluffled up somehow


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah I remember the Titans chasing him...I doubt he'd be too confident of any offers from them now in light of their financial situ :yep
> 
> Nah, he left the NRL and played English Superleague for 2 years until he was allowed to come back and sign up for Manly :yep


At first he went back to play for the Wee Waa Pigfuckers for a spell before heading to the UK


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> At first he went back to play for the Wee Waa Pigfuckers for a spell before heading to the UK


Ah that's right, he did go home to Wee Waa to play park footy for a while to take the heat off himself.


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Ah that's right, he did go home to Wee Waa to play park footy for a while to take the heat off himself.


That's a fuck up mate, fancy someone like you who is a divorcee in his 40's not knowing the intricacies of a 20 something year old dumb footballer..... Has he sold his house at Newport yet dope atsch .... Fuck i'm embarrassed for you knowing such trivial matters.

Go Manly :smile


----------



## OZ Puncher

@Teke they will be ok without Peats I'd prefer him to be in there but I think Matt Keating is filling in.

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> That's a fuck up mate, fancy someone like you who is a divorcee in his 40's not knowing the intricacies of a 20 something year old dumb footballer..... Has he sold his house at Newport yet dope atsch .... Fuck i'm embarrassed for you knowing such trivial matters.
> 
> Go Manly :smile


Ooh AGGRESSION!!! You been drinking Blue Eyed Kel?

What English cricket captain are you sharing a few wine coolers with tonight?


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> It appears i look looney :-(


you already let that putty tat out of the bag years ago.


----------



## donkeyking

What timing! Mr pussy decides to make an appearance just after the storms season is wiped out by injuries.


----------



## Rooster4Life

donkeyking said:


> What timing! Mr pussy decides to make an appearance just after the storms season is wiped out by injuries.


good luck on sunday mate


----------



## donkeyking

Rooster4Life said:


> good luck on sunday mate


We will need more than luck. Will also need the assistance of the two referees, the video referee and the crowd. Even then will still be unlikely to get over the line.

On a positive note, it is time to expose the new kids to the NRL. Time to find a new Smith, Slater, Cronk and Inglis. It is amazing that Storm has never ever bought a superstar even when they took advantage of creative salary caps.


----------



## Rooster4Life

donkeyking said:


> We will need more than luck. Will also need the assistance of the two referees, the video referee and the crowd. Even then will still be unlikely to get over the line.
> 
> On a positive note, it is time to expose the new kids to the NRL. Time to find a new Smith, Slater, Cronk and Inglis. It is amazing that Storm has never ever bought a superstar even when they took advantage of creative salary caps.


We have been pretty poor, we are lucky that our team is good enough that even in 2nd gear we seem to get over the line... though against the storm we might lift another gear...i dont count you guys out of it you are too classy of a side to ever be written off


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> We have been pretty poor, we are lucky that our team is good enough that even in 2nd gear we seem to get over the line... though against the storm we might lift another gear...i dont count you guys out of it you are too classy of a side to ever be written off


i don't think there's any clear favourite for the comp at the moment. Noones shown any real consistency except the Dogs. I don't think the Dogs will sustain it. Their good run they had for 7 or so games had a few things fall their way (coming up against weakened opposition, a lot of 1, 2 point wins, etc).


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> i don't think there's any clear favourite for the comp at the moment. Noones shown any real consistency except the Dogs. I don't think the Dogs will sustain it. Their good run they had for 7 or so games had a few things fall their way (coming up against weakened opposition, a lot of 1, 2 point wins, etc).


i agree, they peaked really early and even then they won like 3 in a row by 1 point.. I still think the contenders are Roosters,Souths and Manly... with Warriors and Cowboys as dark horses...but as you said it isnt clear, I expect us to hit our form when it matters tho.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> i don't think there's any clear favourite for the comp at the moment. Noones shown any real consistency except the Dogs. I don't think the Dogs will sustain it. Their good run they had for 7 or so games had a few things fall their way (coming up against weakened opposition, a lot of 1, 2 point wins, etc).


I don't think anything will become apparent until after origin & the run home starts, its all about peaking at the right time i suppose

The one thing that is always apparent however is that the Roosters are a bunch of dirty scumbag cunts & their supporters are as weak as water & as fickle as a oxford street drag queen


----------



## stiflers mum

Mead looking for Sydney move to get fullback position.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...ying-at-fullback/story-fniabrr8-1226944744209


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Mead looking for Sydney move to get fullback position.
> 
> http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...ying-at-fullback/story-fniabrr8-1226944744209


whats the go with you cunts moving Dugan to center. He's crap in the centres, and was by far and away your best player at fullback. Since Marshall has come on board, Widdop's game has gone down hill as well.


----------



## rusty nails

i walked in the door last night to the girl telling me that hayne has just signed with the raiders.. nearly had a fucking heart attack! turns out it was a fake facebook story


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> whats the go with you cunts moving Dugan to center. He's crap in the centres, and was by far and away your best player at fullback. Since Marshall has come on board, Widdop's game has gone down hill as well.


 I don't want to talk about that barring a drastic form reversal this year is gone but I remain staunch to my Dragons. Unlike David Mead who is trying to weasel out of his contract the titans. If it wasn't for them he would be languishing in Lismore or playing for the Port Moresby Parrakeets. What he's doing would be like barracking against the state where you were born and raised or supporting a country you don't live in come Rugby Union World Cup time.:-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

rusty nails said:


> i walked in the door last night to the girl telling me that hayne has just signed with the raiders.. nearly had a fucking heart attack! turns out it was a fake facebook story


I hope you kicked her in the clit for it?


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> I don't want to talk about that barring a drastic form reversal this year is gone but I remain staunch to my Dragons. Unlike David Mead who is trying to weasel out of his contract the titans. If it wasn't for them he would be languishing in Lismore or playing for the Port Moresby Parrakeets. What he's doing would be like barracking against the state where you were born and raised or supporting a country you don't live in come Rugby Union World Cup time.:-(


:rofl that's criminal... Bet that same cunt would go for Manly too?


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl that's criminal... Bet that same cunt would go for Manly too?


 Or Titans depends on which ones winning so Manly at the moment. Teke's corrupted David that nice Kumul kid has become another ''look out for #1 forget about the people who nurtured my talent and gave me a leg up into the big time''guy. Sad.:-(


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i walked in the door last night to the girl telling me that hayne has just signed with the raiders.. nearly had a fucking heart attack! turns out it was a fake facebook story


lol.
Hayne's form this year compared to last (where he wasn't at all bad, but not great) under Stuart and the fact that he spoke out against some of Stuarts decisions while at the Eels tells me that that'd be least likely club he'd want to go to.


----------



## abe01

Ok this is the night we ave all been waiting for, benji to play like its 2005 again. I hope to see elusive running and miracle passes leading to a crushing victory of our poor cousins across Tom ugly bridge..........probly get more of the same though. Sam Williams played well earlier in nsw cup we should of stuck with him


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> Ok this is the night we ave all been waiting for, benji to play like its 2005 again. I hope to see elusive running and miracle passes leading to a crushing victory of our poor cousins across Tom ugly bridge..........probly get more of the same though. Sam Williams played well earlier in nsw cup we should of stuck with him


The Sharks are a team that makes their opposition look like they're lacking an extra 2 inches downstairs, but even they don't suck enough to make Marshall look great.

This game has Jim Beam cup quality football written all over it.


----------



## abe01

St Pecktor said:


> The Sharks are a team that makes their opposition look like they're lacking an extra 2 inches downstairs, but even they don't suck enough to make Marshall look great.
> 
> This game has Jim Beam cup quality football written all over it.


:lol: sad but true


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> i walked in the door last night to the girl telling me that hayne has just signed with the raiders.. nearly had a fucking heart attack! turns out it was a fake facebook story


Damn. I just got excited reading that until I read it through. Yeah Raiders have got the checkbook out but cant lure anyone :-(


----------



## abe01

Saint benji :lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

bruiserh89 said:


> Damn. I just got excited reading that until I read it through. Yeah Raiders have got the checkbook out but cant lure anyone :-(


Yeah it's pretty sad that Raiders are in the same position Parramatta was in last season. Thanks to Dick Stuart.


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl that's criminal... Bet that same cunt would go for Manly too?


:hey


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> Or Titans depends on which ones winning so Manly at the moment. Teke's corrupted David that nice Kumul kid has become another ''look out for #1 forget about the people who nurtured my talent and gave me a leg up into the big time''guy. Sad.:-(


Nutured him !!! Nutured him !!!

If it wasnt for Dave the Titans wouldnt have won a single fkn game this yr. Cartwright has an unhealthy fascination for Zillolololol whose feet were again nailed to the floor as Segs and then Sowie strolled past him, lets not start on is horrible hands, bad timing etc etc. Mead once again owned him on sat night running for 200 mtrs on the wing while zilly could only manage 100 with a few more runs. A player who gets players player in the City/Country match gets shafted for William Zillman is beyond disgraceful.

:fire


----------



## Teke

donkeyking said:


> What timing! Mr pussy decides to make an appearance just after the storms season is wiped out by injuries.


You talking about me ******?

Well I can tell you now Storm are looking at buying a star and they are the front runners if Release is granted to a certain player...:hey

Makes me sick to the stomach to say it but I could be ......... fan in the near future uke


----------



## OZ Puncher

Teke said:


> You talking about me ******?
> 
> Well I can tell you now Storm are looking at buying a star and they are the front runners if Release is granted to a certain player...:hey
> 
> Makes me sick to the stomach to say it but I could be ......... fan in the near future uke


Christ not fucking Storm... You said Sydney team you prick! I would approve of him moving to Manly seeing as Brett Stewart will probably want to move on after next season.


----------



## stiflers mum

Ha ha as if. If Dave wants a fullback gig he's not getting it at the Storm. unless Slater is moving on.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Raiders are looking for a fullback, but I fear he'll be wasted there. I honestly think Manly will be his best team.


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> Ha ha as if. If Dave wants a fullback gig he's not getting it at the Storm. unless Slater is moving on.


There are a few clubs he is very interested in which is not for FB and Storm and Manly are those 2 sides.

He'd learn more in their feeder club than he would up here. Learning from Slater, Cronk and Smith = Yes please

Dogs are quite interested but they have a really big marquee target which i think is Folau or Boyd.


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> Christ not fucking Storm... You said Sydney team you prick! I would approve of him moving to Manly seeing as Brett Stewart will probably want to move on after next season.


Manly is my dream, I could put all things good about footy into 2 colours...Marone and White :happy


----------



## OZ Puncher

Teke said:


> Manly is my dream, I could put all things good about footy into 2 colours...Marone and White :happy


I am physically nauseated. PS Boyd isn't a fly on a water buffaloes arse compared to Mead at FB. Am glad he came to his senses and now wants to play for a real Origin team.


----------



## donkeyking

Teke said:


> You talking about me ******?
> 
> Well I can tell you now Storm are looking at buying a star and they are the front runners if Release is granted to a certain player...:hey
> 
> Makes me sick to the stomach to say it but I could be ......... fan in the near future uke


Mead is no star. If we get him it will be on the cheap, max 200k.


----------



## rusty nails

the blues love affair with greg bird continues.. hes walked into the starting side at lock.. while lewis and watmough ride the bench atsch 
hopefully he cant get in the way too much there


----------



## Teke

donkeyking said:


> Mead is no star. If we get him it will be on the cheap, max 200k.


Yes Im sure he will take a pay cut to come play for the Storm :lol:

You best get on my good side so you can catch any resemblance of goss I decide to flick your way if he goes there.


----------



## Teke

rusty nails said:


> the blues love affair with greg bird continues.. hes walked into the starting side at lock.. while lewis and watmough ride the bench atsch
> hopefully he cant get in the way too much there


Cartwright plays him on the left at the Titans, such a fkn ball strangler and its no wonder Gordon hasn't received a pass in the last 3 yrs.

Great in defence but needs to limit his handling handling in attack


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> I am physically nauseated. PS Boyd isn't a fly on a water buffaloes arse compared to Mead at FB. Am glad he came to his senses and now wants to play for a real Origin team.


Go the Blues !!!


----------



## Dudman

Teke said:


> There are a few clubs he is very interested in which is not for FB and Storm and Manly are those 2 sides.
> 
> _*He'd learn more in their feeder club than he would up here. Learning from Slater, Cronk and Smith = Yes please
> *_
> Dogs are quite interested but they have a really big marquee target which i think is Folau or Boyd.


He'd be playing reserve grade for the sharks then under Tony Herman :rofl:rolleyes


----------



## St Pecktor

Teke said:


> There are a few clubs he is very interested in which is not for FB and Storm and Manly are those 2 sides.
> 
> He'd learn more in their feeder club than he would up here. Learning from Slater, Cronk and Smith = Yes please
> 
> Dogs are quite interested but they have a really big marquee target which i think is Folau or Boyd.


No way would Falou come back to league anytime soon. He's killing it in union, getting paid twice as much as he could in league, and has a world cup to go to next year.

Darius Boyd a marquee? :-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

Surprised Parra got up against the dogs. Glad though.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Did anyone like [email protected]$ man of steel guernseys?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

OZ Puncher said:


> Surprised Parra got up against the dogs. Glad though.


What do you think of Corey Norman? He's a bit of a play strangler. Reminds me of Hodges in his ability to kill a backline movement by refusing to pass! But has some moments.


----------



## OZ Puncher

TheSpaceDuke said:


> What do you think of Corey Norman? He's a bit of a play strangler. Reminds me of Hodges in his ability to kill a backline movement by refusing to pass! But has some moments.


He's OK mate, he's doing whats required of him, he's does some good plays and some bad plays but he does more good than harm. Hodges is on a whole other level as a ball hog, him and Jack Reed.

He's still young too, get him playing with a decent other half and he will be taking the lead more IMO.


----------



## OZ Puncher

OK @Teke and @donkeyking get your Tampons ready for a thrashing tonight.


----------



## abe01

Blue mooooonnnn!!! Tonight's the night


----------



## OZ Puncher

What is everyones feeling. QLD seems in a bit of disarray leading up to this game, NSW taking it easy. I think it's going to be a nailbiter tonight. Probably less than 6 points in it.


----------



## thehook13

Finally coming home Boys! Where it belongs. BLUES YEEEW!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Hmmm...NSW looking flat, QLD settling into a rythmn...


----------



## OZ Puncher

That was a horrible first game of footy, in stark contrast to game one where the pace was really fast and flowing this is just jerk jerk jerk plays. I love how Tamou gets one on the chin and he gets penalised. Dugan needs to run forwards. 186 m run and 2 m forward.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Hmmm...NSW looking flat, QLD settling into a rythmn...


as i said after game 1, if Hayne doesnt control the game then NSW will be in a lot of trouble... the halves have been below average like they were in game 1 but it is more noticeable now without Hayne running the show.


----------



## Dudman

they stop them having a punch on when they clearly want to & all you get is all this shitty niggle instead, better to let them let off some steam & get it over & done with


----------



## OZ Puncher

Rooster4Life said:


> as i said after game 1, if Hayne doesnt control the game then NSW will be in a lot of trouble... the halves have been below average like they were in game 1 but it is more noticeable now without Hayne running the show.


Noone is getting any room to move at all. The late tackles have been shocking too.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> they stop them having a punch on when they clearly want to & all you get is all this shitty niggle instead, better to let them let off some steam & get it over & done with


Let NSW get a sizeable lead then put them all in check I reckon. All in brawl, coaches included.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Noone is getting any room to move at all. The late tackles have been shocking too.


i just think there out of there depth... Reynolds ignoring his captain and taking a tap instead of a kick for goal just about sums it up for me... They dont have a grasp on this level.. i could be wrong the next 40mins may change things


----------



## abe01

Oh shit come on nsw!!!


----------



## Rooster4Life

*FUCK YES!!!*


----------



## St Pecktor

Fuck yeah!!!


----------



## OZ Puncher

bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbblllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllluuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuueeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## St Pecktor

Pretty dour game compared to the first, but the stakes and finish made it just as intense, if not more.

My missus didn't know why the fuck Hayne was running backwards for right at the end. Lol. 

Awesome scenes. So sweet to see. Thurston and co losing their lollies at the end just makes it all the more sweeter too.


----------



## bruiserh89

Haha. Got interesting at the end. JT had a grubby night. To think there would be teens out there witnessing the first blues series win. They'd have been alive last time maybe but not aware of it.

Oh and by the way, what is with the whole staying off a player when they dive on a loose ball? I realise their is an ancient rule that you cannot voluntarily submit to a tackle but can anyone even recall the last time a player was penalised for flopping on a ball and not trying to get up? Therefore, why hold off them. Just noticed that a lot tonight.

Oh yeah and go the blues. I think @OZ Puncher said it best!


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty dour game compared to the first, but the stakes and finish made it just as intense, if not more.
> 
> My missus didn't know why the fuck Hayne was running backwards for right at the end. Lol.
> 
> Awesome scenes. So sweet to see. Thurston and co losing their lollies at the end just makes it all the more sweeter too.


Hodges knocking on at their 30 m on the 78th gave me wood.

First half was fucked. Second half they pulled their dicks out of their ears and played footy.

Reynolds and Hodkinson 100% more Series wins than Pearce.


----------



## abe01

Qld played like fucking grubs with elbows and shit. Up the blues!!


----------



## bruiserh89

abe01 said:


> Qld played like fucking grubs with elbows and shit. Up the blues!!


Salt in the wound I wouldn't mind some 'contrary conduct' ruling on JT. Serve him up a one weeker for it. No such thing as extenuating circumstances :ibutt


----------



## St Pecktor

All thats left now is to sit back and wait for all the Queensland conspiracy comments. :yep


...and to [email protected] Mitchell Pearce.


----------



## Rooster4Life

more like [email protected]


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> All thats left now is to sit back and wait for all the Queensland conspiracy comments. :yep
> 
> ...and to [email protected] Mitchell Pearce.


Have we got any supporters on here to poke fun at? If not maybe we can just pretent Bradman is a Queenslander.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Have we got any supporters on here to poke fun at? If not maybe we can just pretent Bradman is a Queenslander.


I live by the philosophy of "when in doubt...go to teke" :hey


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I live by the philosophy of "when in doubt...go to teke" :hey


:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> as i said after game 1, if Hayne doesnt control the game then NSW will be in a lot of trouble... the halves have been below average like they were in game 1 but it is more noticeable now without Hayne running the show.


:lol: They were still below the standard Queenslands halves have set for origin, but light years ahead of the standard Pearce and co have set for the last how many years. :deal



Rooster4Life said:


> i just think there out of there depth... Reynolds ignoring his captain and taking a tap instead of a kick for goal just about sums it up for me... They dont have a grasp on this level..


:lol:



Rooster4Life said:


> i could be wrong the next 40mins may change things


Like you always...ALWAYS are. :lol:
Stop fighting a lone, losing battle buddy, and enjoy the win.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> :lol: They were still below the standard Queenslands halves have set for origin, but light years ahead of the standard Pearce and co have set for the last how many years. :deal
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Like you always...ALWAYS are. :lol:
> Stop fighting a lone, losing battle buddy, and enjoy the win.


i am enjoying the win but at the same time i cant help but feel for pearce cos regardless of what you say i do believe Maloney and Pearce are superior to the halves tonight... He would be gutted he missed out on this win as i feel last year NSW were very unlucky with Hayne and Gallon being injured and Fergo fucking up.. this was always coming QLD were never going to hold on forever and i feel tonight Reynolds and Hodkinson just were in the right place at the right time.. ill enjoy the win but as i said i feel for pearce because he will be unfairly blamed for a dominating QLD team.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> * Like you always...ALWAYS are.* :lol:


need i link you up to your 2013 quotes? :deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i am enjoying the win but at the same time i cant help but feel for pearce cos regardless of what you say i do believe Maloney and Pearce are superior to the halves tonight... He would be gutted he missed out on this win as i feel last year NSW were very unlucky with Hayne and Gallon being injured and Fergo fucking up.. this was always coming QLD were never going to hold on forever and i feel tonight Reynolds and Hodkinson just were in the right place at the right time.. ill enjoy the win but as i said i feel for pearce because he will be unfairly blamed for a dominating QLD team.


It's been well established already that youve been flooding your room with man tears ever since Pearce was dropped. No need for such clarification.

Whilst not being great, Hodkinsin won the game with one smart play and clever piece of mind, which is something Pearce has never ever hinted to show in half a decade of origin.

Your weird feelings of sympathy for Pearce straight after a historic series win for NSW is a bit hard to fathom though.

But please go on and continue believing the series win doesn't coincide whatsoever with Pearce's omission from the side. I wouldn't want it any other way.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i am enjoying the win but at the same time i cant help but feel for pearce cos regardless of what you say i do believe Maloney and Pearce are superior to the halves tonight... He would be gutted he missed out on this win as i feel last year NSW were very unlucky with Hayne and Gallon being injured and Fergo fucking up.. this was always coming QLD were never going to hold on forever and i feel tonight Reynolds and Hodkinson just were in the right place at the right time.. ill enjoy the win but as i said i feel for pearce because he will be unfairly blamed for a dominating QLD team.


It's been well established already that youve been flooding your room with man tears ever since Pearce was dropped. No need for such clarification.

Whilst not being great, Hodkinsin won the game with one smart play and clever piece of mind, which is something Pearce has never ever hinted to show in half a decade of origin.

Your weird feelings of sympathy for Pearce straight after a historic series win for NSW is a bit hard to fathom though.

But please go on and continue believing the series win doesn't coincide whatsoever with Pearce's omission from the side. I wouldn't want it any other way.
Lol.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. Got interesting at the end. JT had a grubby night. To think there would be teens out there witnessing the first blues series win. They'd have been alive last time maybe but not aware of it.
> 
> Oh and by the way, what is with the whole staying off a player when they dive on a loose ball? I realise their is an ancient rule that you cannot voluntarily submit to a tackle but can anyone even recall the last time a player was penalised for flopping on a ball and not trying to get up? Therefore, why hold off them. Just noticed that a lot tonight.
> 
> Oh yeah and go the blues. I think @OZ Puncher said it best!


The involuntary tackle rule never ever gets called up nowdays, and happens quite a lot as well.

Thurston is a very emotional player, and gets boiled over a lot, and when it happens, he quite often shows his whiny colours, and the grub comes out of him.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> as i said after game 1, if Hayne doesnt control the game then NSW will be in a lot of trouble... the halves have been below average like they were in game 1 but it is more noticeable now without Hayne running the show.


Ah bullshit, the whole team were flat, perhaps the build up left them a bit burnt out, but they got back on track in the second half and who made the big plays that won the game for NSW? The halves :deal


----------



## DB Cooper

Real arm wrestle. The QLD defence looked like they'd hold up forever until Hogkinson finally found a crack in the wall. 

8 years was a long time between drinks.


----------



## stiflers mum

Boring game,great result.:happy


----------



## rusty nails

fuck yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rusty nails

if ever a series was won on defence that was it. how the flying fuck do you manage to keep that QL team tryless?? massive massive effort from the boys.. the pub i was at was going mental.. ive rarely seen anything like it. grown men were crying and dancing on tables.. amazing. i got some good footage i wish i could upload it
and yes lol at pearce although i thought greg bird was going to make up for his omission with his usual 10 drops and penalties per game but even he managed to contain himself to single digit errors.. either way hopefully pearces cards have been stamped after that one...


----------



## OZ Puncher

Suck a dick Ricky

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## St Pecktor

A Hatrick of donuts for the Sharks. A rugby league first. Well done Sharkies.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> A Hatrick of donuts for the Sharks. A rugby league first. Well done Sharkies.


 Whatarocks not here dude.:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Sharks are a disgrace. All the talent in that team and they are getting beaten week in week out. Pathetic. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## donkeyking

Great day for the Storm. Got Koroibete for cheap. Now what were the Tigers thinking letting the most talented winger in the competition go?

Storm back line has lacked outright pace for 2 seasons now. We make so many breaks and never capitalise on them. Koroi is going to kill it down here in Melbourne.


----------



## rusty nails

what the fuck is wrong with todd carney?? he is his own worst enemy


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> what the fuck is wrong with todd carney?? he is his own worst enemy


 It must be a Canberra thing if you go there some players go weird. Didn't that guy who got sucked off by a dog play at Canberra too?


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> what the fuck is wrong with todd carney?? he is his own worst enemy


 Joel Monaghan getting sucked off by a dog was weirder both played for Canberra at one time. I blame Tony Abbott.


----------



## OZ Puncher

And Ferguson. Canberra seem to breed unit footy players. Top bloke that released that photo though, cos no doubt it was a team member.


----------



## Rooster4Life

tonight was a sneak peak at what would have been if Cronk had played all 3 games imo


----------



## Rooster4Life

on a side note Aidan had a cracking game.. was very proud of him.


----------



## stiflers mum

Bennett quitting Knights,Price to take over Sharks until Flanagans back. [email protected] and Broncos and go Sharkies the comeback kings. Betting rort anyone?:think


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> tonight was a sneak peak at what would have been if Cronk had played all 3 games imo


Nah, the first 2 games were a sneak peek at what NSW can do without Mitchell Pearce.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, the first 2 games were a sneak peek at what NSW can do without Mitchell Pearce.


QLD in game 1 and 2 put together there worst games in over 8 years... Cronk is key to them and last night you could see just how much he controlled the game... if Cronk was not injured i can see QLD winning it again this year.

this team is right up there with fatty's team of 1995 as the worst team to ever win an Origin series.

Game 1 NSW won because Jarred Hayne was amazing (Cronk getting injured didnt help either)
Game 2 NSW won by 2 points against the worst display QLD has put on in years
Game 3 Cronk returns and QLD show up to play and run over NSW 32 - 8

Im glad we won but claiming its cos pearce wasnt there is laughable.


----------



## abe01

I'd like to thank the knights for being such a shit team, that Bennett is leaving and hopefully coming back to kogarah


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> QLD in game 1 and 2 put together there worst games in over 8 years... Cronk is key to them and last night you could see just how much he controlled the game... if Cronk was not injured i can see QLD winning it again this year.
> 
> this team is right up there with fatty's team of 1995 as the worst team to ever win an Origin series.
> 
> Game 1 NSW won because Jarred Hayne was amazing (Cronk getting injured didnt help either)
> Game 2 NSW won by 2 points against the worst display QLD has put on in years
> Game 3 Cronk returns and QLD show up to play and run over NSW 32 - 8
> 
> *Im glad we won but claiming its cos pearce wasnt there is laughable*.


laughable??.. his replacement won us the series for fucks sake... id say its *exactly* the reason they won


----------



## Tuff Gong

rusty nails said:


> laughable??.. his replacement won us the series for fucks sake... id say its *exactly* the reason they won


:lol: EXACTLY.

R4L can't get over the butthurt that his beloved Rooster halfback couldn't do in 8 starts what Hodkinson managed to do in his debut.

Stats don't lie :yep

Mitchell Pearce:
S.O.O. Played 12
Tries 1
Goals 0
Field Goals 0
Points 4
Series Won 0

Trent Hodkinson
S.O.O Played 3
Tries 1
Goals 5
Field Goals 0
Points 14
Series Won 1


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: EXACTLY.
> 
> R4L can't get over the butthurt that his beloved Rooster halfback couldn't do in 8 starts what Hodkinson managed to do in his debut.
> 
> Stats don't lie :yep
> 
> Mitchell Pearce:
> S.O.O. Played 12
> Tries 1
> Goals 0
> Field Goals 0
> Points 4
> Series Won 0
> 
> Trent Hodkinson
> S.O.O Played 3
> Tries 1
> Goals 5
> Field Goals 0
> Points 14
> Series Won 1


Mitchell isn't a try scoring half... he assists in tries which is why his number 1 this season for line break assists... but im not argueing who is the better number 7.. im just stating the fact QLD played 2 terrible games that lead to there defeat this year.. the halves for NSW were ordinary and you can convince yourself they were amazing all you want but even the media is saying there were underwhelming.. next year if those 2 play in 6 and 7 and QLD get more luck with injury i expect QLD to take the shield right off us again.


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> I'd like to thank the knights for being such a shit team, that Bennett is leaving and hopefully coming back to kogarah


 Wouldn't fulfil his ambition of being the first coach to coach 3 teams to GF wins and another team may throw more money at him. But hope he comes back to us............unless Mary wins us the GF this year.:happy IN MCGREGOR WE TRUST!!!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> Mitchell isn't a try scoring half...


No shit :lol:



Rooster4Life said:


> but im not argueing who is the better number 7..


O RLY?



Rooster4Life said:


> the halves for NSW were ordinary and you can convince yourself they were amazing all you want but even the media is saying there were underwhelming.. next year if those 2 play in 6 and 7 and QLD get more luck with injury i expect QLD to take the shield right off us again.


 :deal

Butthurt :hi:


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Mitchell isn't a try scoring half... he assists in tries which is why his number 1 this season for line break assists....


So how many try assists has Pearce contributed for NSW in his 6 or so years there? :lol: How many repeat sets has he earnt the team? Without looking at stats, I'll say that Farrah has given us far more despite being in the origin arena for 1/4 of the time. That aside, he's a fucking hooker and isn't supposed to mop up Pearce's shit that he dishes out.



Rooster4Life said:


> but im not argueing who is the better number 7.. im just stating the fact QLD played 2 terrible games that lead to there defeat this year.. the halves for NSW were ordinary and you can convince yourself they were amazing all you want but even the media is saying there were underwhelming.


What fact? No, that's just your retarded opinion based on your butt hurtness of Pearce being fucked off. They weren't nearly as terrible as you're making out, far from it. You're acting as if they would have put 40 points on us in games 1 and 2 had it not been for Cronk's injury. Look how many points they've put on in some of the games last season, and the year before where the series was decided by a field goal, and a goal.



Rooster4Life said:


> next year if those 2 play in 6 and 7 and QLD get more luck with injury i expect QLD to take the shield right off us again.


Lol. Well, they're simply the more superior side still, so they should be favourites. You're still a clueless spastic though to suggest it has anything to do with whether our current halves play next season.

You're the only New South Welshman who hasn't enjoyed this series win. You may have found yourself cheering for a split second when we won game two, but as you've already said on here, you then felt pity for Mitchell Pearce. Did you end up sending him a Whitmans Sampler and a card? :lol:
Drop the 8 year old fanboy attitude buddy, and stop embarrassing yourself with such pathetic posts. :lol:


----------



## abe01

Off to kogarah on Monday to watch the mighty red v defeat this years premiers manly. Who Is everyone picking for the title now?


----------



## Josey Wales

Who won the origin series this year lads ?


----------



## St Pecktor

Josey Wales said:


> Who won the origin series this year lads ?


The title of the thread gives you a clue mate. :smile

Whos your picks for the EPL this year mate, and what do you make of some of the signings?


----------



## Josey Wales

St Pecktor said:


> The title of the thread gives you a clue mate. :smile
> 
> Whos your picks for the EPL this year mate, and what do you make of some of the signings?


Oh i see lol congratulations NSW good to see them win after such a drought , i see little changer in the top order this year Chelsea will walk it imo . i ain't seen any new signings but i see the biter has left the pool , good on Liverpool you can't have that .


----------



## Teke

abe01 said:


> Off to kogarah on Monday to watch the mighty red v defeat this years premiers manly. Who Is everyone picking for the title now?


Manly :yep


----------



## Teke

WTF is wrong with this website, 1/2 the time I try to visit this site it appears to have crashed or doing some kind of maintenance?

Is it because Im Pecks Alias that Im experiencing all these problems?


----------



## Teke

donkeyking said:


> Great day for the Storm. Got Koroibete for cheap. Now what were the Tigers thinking letting the most talented winger in the competition go?
> 
> Storm back line has lacked outright pace for 2 seasons now. We make so many breaks and never capitalise on them. Koroi is going to kill it down here in Melbourne.


Most talented winger in the Comp go :rofl you been watching him in NSW cup?

He's scored a billion tries and let 10 Trillion in.


----------



## bruiserh89

Teke said:


> WTF is wrong with this website, 1/2 the time I try to visit this site it appears to have crashed or doing some kind of maintenance?
> 
> Is it because Im Pecks Alias that Im experiencing all these problems?


Haha. Yeah the site was shitting itself for a good week or two but should be fine now. Its been playing nice for a while now.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Lot of disharmony at Manly from the sound of things. Reading between the lines it sounds like DCE is aware of (and part of) the tensions in the team.

Foran sounds like he's on the side of the senior players but also wants to remain onside with DCE.

They should let Matai go to the Warriors for a big retirement fund and let Brett Stewart go if another club shows interest (I've heard the dogs), but I don't know how any other club will be able to afford Watmough next season, he's supposed to be getting $970k on a backended contract including rep earnings. This could be a problem - who wants a player taking up that much of your salary cap if he doesn't want to be there?

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...tabilising-manly/story-fni3gnk1-1227000685701


----------



## St Pecktor

Big [email protected] Manly. For a club in crisis, they're not doing too badly. 

I don't see the logic in Brett wanting out unless it's with Souths (which won't happen according to Richo). Would be better off staying with his mates rather than heading to an entirely new club.

I think Manly were happy that Glen signed with Souths rather than say the Dogs who have been on the hunt for a fullback for a while now.

I don't think any Manly fans would begrudge Matai for wanting to leave for the Warriors. He's been pretty loyal, and deserves a decent pay day.


----------



## St Pecktor

The Roosters looked awful last night. No intensity, no cohesion. The Knights youngin's showed a lot of heart. 

Have barely watched any league since the World Cup. The conp has been pretty boring since origin kicked off actually.


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> WTF is wrong with this website, 1/2 the time I try to visit this site it appears to have crashed or doing some kind of maintenance?
> 
> Is it because Im Pecks Alias that Im experiencing all these problems?


:lol: Spiderhavebeen.atsch


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: Spiderhavebeen.atsch


Yep CHB disappeared, then whalllllah Spider appears....


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> Yep CHB disappeared, then whalllllah Spider appears....


 :lol: He made himself look like a goose with his Whopperdong was Ash-spidot-str8 shooter theories then he makes an alt himself to expose alts.atsch
Im going to start a anti-Danny Green thread at ESB to wind him up as he still reads there even though he shits on the site but keeps tabs on what me,kel and Francis post there and cries about what we post there. Because my man got badly owned today and I have to take it out on someone.:fire


----------



## rusty nails

heard on the grapevine last weekend that a big part of bennett leaving the knights is because the team is divided into 2 camps, those who like him and those who dont.
interestingly what im told is its a core group of senior players who DONT like him but all the youngsters love him. i heard that second hand and i dont put much stock in it but i will say it comes from a legit source


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> heard on the grapevine last weekend that a big part of bennett leaving the knights is because the team is divided into 2 camps, those who like him and those who dont.
> interestingly what im told is its a core group of senior players who DONT like him but all the youngsters love him. i heard that second hand and i dont put much stock in it but i will say it comes from a legit source


Weird seeing as how Bennett brought a lot of old heads to the club. I reckon the game has gone past Bennett now. Although he made the semi finals last year, he hasn't really brought that club forward. Yes, theres been a lot of other factors at play which were out of his control, but his stint in Newcastle has very poor. I doubt he'll turn Brisbane into a premiership force in the coming seasons.

The Tigers have become the new Parra. Potter has done a decent job in turning them around only for senior players creating factions from within to try and bring him down. Although he's a good player, Tigers should fuck Farrah off just like they did to Marshall.


----------



## Dudman

rusty nails said:


> heard on the grapevine last weekend that a big part of bennett leaving the knights is because the team is divided into 2 camps, those who like him and those who dont.
> interestingly what im told is its a core group of senior players who DONT like him but all the youngsters love him. i heard that second hand and i dont put much stock in it but i will say it comes from a legit source


sounds like shit to me


----------



## St Pecktor

http://www.zerotackle.com/nrl/who-wants-to-play-nrl-monopoly-14286/

Some of the comments are worth a read.


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol: @ Ricky Stuart.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> http://www.zerotackle.com/nrl/who-wants-to-play-nrl-monopoly-14286/
> 
> Some of the comments are worth a read.


:lol: @ Benny Roberts comments about Ricky Stuart.


----------



## stiflers mum

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: @ Ricky Stuart.


:lol: 54-0 10 to go.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: 54-0 10 to go.


Fuck really? I'm a season ticket holder with 3 other mates (We get a reduced family ticket :smile). They asked me if I wanted to go. Would have too if I hadn't just got back from work travel. Thank fuck I didn't. That would have been excruciating :fire


----------



## Dudman

Go you Bucken Funnies


----------



## OZ Puncher

God he's a good coach, all of his teams have collected Wooden Spoons or been close to it. Thanks for leaving Ricky.


----------



## OZ Puncher

There was an article on Facebook about how Raiders have had multiple season ending injuries this weekend, and someone commented and said "How can you get injured missing tackles and showing no heart?"


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> God he's a good coach, all of his teams have collected Wooden Spoons or been close to it. Thanks for leaving Ricky.


Grrr. Raiders haven't had the wooden spoon since their first season in 1982 :verysad Come on Sharkies keep us off the bottom:sad5


----------



## OZ Puncher

No chance, you have literally lost all of your best players. McCrone and Croker keeping them scoreless.


----------



## St Pecktor

Read somewhere that Daniel Anderson might be getting the Knights coaching role. I hope he finds his way back into the NRL and is given a proper chance. He was cut short way too early at Parra, and at the Warriors he was a victim of being Aussie. He got both clubs to grand finals as well. Considering guys like Brian Smith, Elliott, Stuart etc have been given numerous gigs despite failing regularly, I think Anderson should get a crack.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Read somewhere that Daniel Anderson might be getting the Knights coaching role. I hope he finds his way back into the NRL and is given a proper chance. He was cut short way too early at Parra, and at the Warriors he was a victim of being Aussie. He got both clubs to grand finals as well. Considering guys like Brian Smith, Elliott, Stuart etc have been given numerous gigs despite failing regularly, I think Anderson should get a crack.


Yep, he was punted because Mateo and Inu didn't like him and were causing strife in the team. Then they left anyway, and we brought in the shit can Kearney.

Jason Taylor also is another coach that has been punted too soon.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Yep, he was punted because Mateo and Inu didn't like him and were causing strife in the team. Then they left anyway, and we brought in the shit can Kearney.
> 
> Jason Taylor also is another coach that has been punted too soon.


Taylor could be a decent coach, but needs to be more mature and lose his petulant ego. If he could learn those lessons, he'd go alright I reckon. His name also pops up whenever theres a coaching job available, but always seems to get overlooked.


----------



## Rooster4Life

a true roosters legend... amazing that he was with us back in the 2002 GF...so long ago.. all those guys were gone by 2008-09.. its amazing Mini made it all the way to 2014 after all those injuries...Love us or hate us you got to take your hat of to mini.. truly one of the good guys of out game.


----------



## bruiserh89

Who doesn't love the count?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> a true roosters legend... amazing that he was with us back in the 2002 GF...so long ago.. all those guys were gone by 2008-09.. its amazing Mini made it all the way to 2014 after all those injuries...Love us or hate us you got to take your hat of to mini.. truly one of the good guys of out game.


Cunt player. Cunt team.

My hat stays where it is.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bit rough Pecks. I'm not a big fan of Roosters or Mini, but props for him playing at the top level for so long winning two premierships 11 years apart.

Which makes me wonder whats the longest time between premierships for any player?


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Bit rough Pecks. I'm not a big fan of Roosters or Mini, but props for him playing at the top level for so long winning two premierships 11 years apart.
> 
> Which makes me wonder whats the longest time between premierships for any player?


Could be him. And I'm happy to hats off any one club player. These days its such a rarity and means so much to the fans. He is a one clubman isn't he? Didn't start out with anyone else.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Bit rough Pecks. I'm not a big fan of Roosters or Mini, but props for him playing at the top level for so long winning two premierships 11 years apart.
> 
> Which makes me wonder whats the longest time between premierships for any player?


I don't really put much stock in feats like that as he's been shit for years now and was never that great to begin with.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I never said he was great. Jesus Pecks, it's OZ not R4L. :rofl


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> I never said he was great. Jesus Pecks, it's OZ not R4L. :rofl


I didn't say you did mate. It was more in response to the whole cocksuckery typed up in the post describing him.

Not a bad player though, and not nearly as cunty as most of the other scum players. :clap:


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> I didn't say you did mate. It was more in response to the whole cocksuckery typed up in the post describing him.
> 
> Not a bad player though, and not nearly as cunty as most of the other scum players. :clap:


Head and shoulders above that cunt Pearce. :deal


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Head and shoulders above that cunt Pearce. :deal


True. At least Mini didn't cost us any origin series'.


----------



## donkeyking

Teke said:


> Most talented winger in the Comp go :rofl you been watching him in NSW cup?
> 
> He's scored a billion tries and let 10 Trillion in.


What did I say about Koroi?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Not a great player? geez pecks your either being overly hateful cos his a rooster or you just plain forget how good he was pre injury.

Mini 2003
Running Metres - 4,571 metres
Trys - 10

Mini 2004
Running Metres - 4,590 metres 
Trys - 18

( G.I has run for 2,368 metres so far this season )

yet G.I is "one of the greatest".. For mini's size for him to run over 4.5k metres per season is amazing.

This is a man that back in his prime was voted to be the toughest player to tackle by his peers,Mini has won every award you can think of and deserves to be called a great of our game...He holds the try record at the roosters yet missed mutliple seasons due to injury...AND will be playing 300 games for us if he finishes this season. i can only imagine the records mini would hold if he remained fit.

• Golden Boot Winner
• 290+ games for the Roosters
• 6 Grand Finals
• 2x World Club Challenge Champion
• 2 x Premiership Winner
• Wally Lewis medal 
• 2x Players association player of the year
• International outside back of the year
• Captain of the Sydney Roosters
• 19 Tests for Australia
• 2x Harry Sunderland medals
• 12 games NSW State of Origin
• Dally M Fullback of the year.

he may have been "shit for years" in your eyes...but is still good enough to pull off an amazing try saver against your greatest ever try scorer :deal


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Not a great player? geez pecks your either being overly hateful cos his a rooster or you just plain forget how good he was pre injury.
> 
> Mini 2003
> Running Metres - 4,571 metres
> Trys - 10
> 
> Mini 2004
> Running Metres - 4,590 metres
> Trys - 18
> 
> ( G.I has run for 2,368 metres so far this season )
> 
> yet G.I is "one of the greatest".. For mini's size for him to run over 4.5k metres per season is amazing.
> 
> This is a man that back in his prime was voted to be the toughest player to tackle by his peers,Mini has won every award you can think of and deserves to be called a great of our game...He holds the try record at the roosters yet missed mutliple seasons due to injury...AND will be playing 300 games for us if he finishes this season. i can only imagine the records mini would hold if he remained fit.
> 
> • Golden Boot Winner
> • 290+ games for the Roosters
> • 6 Grand Finals
> • 2x World Club Challenge Champion
> • 2 x Premiership Winner
> • Wally Lewis medal
> • 2x Players association player of the year
> • International outside back of the year
> • Captain of the Sydney Roosters
> • 19 Tests for Australia
> • 2x Harry Sunderland medals
> • 12 games NSW State of Origin
> • Dally M Fullback of the year.
> 
> he may have been "shit for years" in your eyes...but is still good enough to pull off an amazing try saver against your greatest ever try scorer :deal


75% of fullbacks would have chased down that version of Merritt, who should have already been playing for the Bears at that time. I don't see anything amazing about it at all, it's not like he made up a shit load of ground. You were on here last year saying how he should retire and let RTS play fullback.

The only thing amazing about Mini's career is how he was able to escape suspension from this cunt act.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> True. At least Mini didn't cost us any origin series'.


Not accurate, Game 3 2011 was the worst game I've ever seen for a fullback, it made me cringe every mistake he had. He must have had 10 errors alone in that game.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Not accurate, Game 3 2011 was the worst game I've ever seen for a fullback, it made me cringe every mistake he had. He must have had 10 errors alone in that game.


Happy to stand corrected on that on.

Yet anther red white ad pooh-sta guilty of letting down his state. :-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Happy to stand corrected on that on.
> 
> Yet anther red white ad pooh-sta guilty of letting down his state. :-(


:rofl somewhere in Engadine, a middle aged bloke is smashing his keyboard over the screen in a rage.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl somewhere in Engadine, a middle aged bloke is smashing his keyboard over the screen in a rage.


:lol:

Speaking of try saving tackles, one of my favourites is this one...






Considering Sandow used to always beat Reynolds in the training sprints when he was at Souths, it was a massive effort. Michael McGuire also used the following video as a motivator during pre season which is quite similar to the Reynolds tackle. I know Sandow came in overweight that season, but still a great effort.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> :rofl somewhere in Engadine, a middle aged bloke is smashing his keyboard over the screen in a rage.


who you calling middle aged?


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Speaking of try saving tackles, one of my favourites is this one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Considering Sandow used to always beat Reynolds in the training sprints when he was at Souths, it was a massive effort. Michael McGuire also used the following video as a motivator during pre season which is quite similar to the Reynolds tackle. I know Sandow came in overweight that season, but still a great effort.


One of my favourites was in 2010 and Hayne stopped David Stagg (when he was a Dog) that was certain to score in a massive tackle, rolling him into touch at the same time.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Here you go number 1 on the list.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Here you go number 1 on the list.


He shows some good technique in those bundling tackles but for mine you cant go past the lock Scott Sattlers grand final effort in 2003 running down Roosters winger Todd Byrne


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Here you go number 1 on the list.


Some great try savers there.



bruiserh89 said:


> He shows some good technique in those bundling tackles but for mine you cant go past the lock Scott Sattlers grand final effort in 2003 running down Roosters winger Todd Byrne


You remember this one?






Mullins was no slouch either. Great effort.

I remember when James Roberts first came onto the scene. That prick can really motor, though Sutton's effort makes it look better :lol:Think this was his debut match...


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Some great try savers there.
> 
> You remember this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullins was no slouch either. Great effort.
> 
> I remember when James Roberts first came onto the scene. That prick can really motor, though Sutton's effort makes it look better :lol:Think this was his debut match...


I don't actually remember the that Mullins line break but good on Sears for getting back after getting stepped so badly. Its so hard to get back to full pace when you have to 180 like that. Impressive. Though he was going to score for sure.

James Roberts made the other blokes look like they were at 3/4 pace! Very quick. They need to bring back a fastest man in RL. Have a designated runner for each team based on qualifying times then run it towards the end of the season. Its such a great marketing tool and bragging rights for a club to have the quickest bloke in the comp.


----------



## stiflers mum

Minichello>Churchill.:deal

Well done Mini.:happy


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Minichello>Churchill.:deal
> 
> Well done Mini.:happy


Churchill's ball sweat -----> Reg Gasnier


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Churchill's ball sweat -----> Reg Gasnier


:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Some great try savers there.
> 
> You remember this one?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mullins was no slouch either. Great effort.


Matty Sears had blistering speed over 40 metres in his day. I remember when the Bears bought him and Ivan Cleary. They intended to blood Sears in first grade whenever Cleary was out injured or on rep duties, but Cleary got injured pre-season and Sears was in the run-on side for most of the season. I think when Cleary was back to full fitness they played him at centre and wing.


----------



## bruiserh89

It might carbon date a few of you blokes but what is your first memories of the game? 

Mine would be when I started watching it. I was 8 and all of Canberra were caught up in the hysteria of the 1987 grand final. I was on the band wagon in a big way. The Canberra times did a big colour cartoon two page pull out of the mascots fighting each other. I proudly stuck it up on my bedroom wall. The game went the way it did. I pulled a big tantrum and tore it up. This moulded me into the irrational sports fan I am today...the tantrums haven't eased off either :yep


----------



## OZ Puncher

Broncos are to clear 1 mill to get Boyd up there. Fuck Broncos are pathetic in their recruiting, he's to play in 5/8th. Bennett is a fucking mong if he thinks Boyd is anything like Lockyer.


----------



## rusty nails

bruiserh89 said:


> It might carbon date a few of you blokes but what is your first memories of the game?
> 
> Mine would be when I started watching it. I was 8 and all of Canberra were caught up in the hysteria of the 1987 grand final. I was on the band wagon in a big way. The Canberra times did a big colour cartoon two page pull out of the mascots fighting each other. I proudly stuck it up on my bedroom wall. The game went the way it did. I pulled a big tantrum and tore it up. This moulded me into the irrational sports fan I am today...the tantrums haven't eased off either :yep


i was living in a cul de sac in a housing commission estate in campbelltown when the bulldogs played balmain in the 1988 grand final (i think). our whole street was decked out in streamers and posters and various paraphernalia of both teams. i dont know what it was about that street but for some reason virtually everybody was a tigers or dogs fan. it felt like a carnival. even as a kid i could feel that people genuinely cared about the game and it left a deep impression on me


----------



## OZ Puncher

Went and saw the Broncs versus Penrith in 94 at the QEII Stadium, it was a day game on a Sat, there was probably only about 500 spectators there.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Matty Sears had blistering speed over 40 metres in his day. I remember when the Bears bought him and Ivan Cleary. They intended to blood Sears in first grade whenever Cleary was out injured or on rep duties, but Cleary got injured pre-season and Sears was in the run-on side for most of the season. I think when Cleary was back to full fitness they played him at centre and wing.


Yeah, the guy had pace. Did he ever play origin?

Was he one of the Northies who was with Jason Taylor the day he got into trouble at the SCG?


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> It might carbon date a few of you blokes but what is your first memories of the game?
> 
> Mine would be when I started watching it. I was 8 and all of Canberra were caught up in the hysteria of the 1987 grand final. I was on the band wagon in a big way. The Canberra times did a big colour cartoon two page pull out of the mascots fighting each other. I proudly stuck it up on my bedroom wall. The game went the way it did. I pulled a big tantrum and tore it up. This moulded me into the irrational sports fan I am today...the tantrums haven't eased off either :yep


I remember watching a Souths Canterbury trial on tv. Could have been 86, or 87. The game finished 10-10 but Souths progressed ahead of Canterbury because they scored the first try. No golden point or extra time back then, well not in the Panasonic Cup or whatever it was called.

My next vivid memory of league was Souths getting smashed by you pricks in the 89 grand final qualifier :fire


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> i was living in a cul de sac in a housing commission estate in campbelltown when the bulldogs played balmain in the 1988 grand final (i think). our whole street was decked out in streamers and posters and various paraphernalia of both teams. i dont know what it was about that street but for some reason virtually everybody was a tigers or dogs fan. it felt like a carnival. even as a kid i could feel that people genuinely cared about the game and it left a deep impression on me


Nice. Yeah I remember back then, even in Canberra both teams were pretty popular. You always knew what team someone supported back then because the fashion was the footy socks up over the tracky dacks....and of course a mad mullet....and that was just the chicks!


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I remember watching a Souths Canterbury trial on tv. Could have been 86, or 87. The game finished 10-10 but Souths progressed ahead of Canterbury because they scored the first try. No golden point or extra time back then, well not in the Panasonic Cup or whatever it was called.
> 
> My next vivid memory of league was Souths getting smashed by you pricks in the 89 grand final qualifier :fire


The old Panasonic cup pre season comp. Remember that.

And definitely remember South v Raiders in prelims in 89. Sorry bout that...though that's all I have to cling on to these days :verysad 32-10 I think was the score and somehow useless Gary Coyne scored 5 tries in that game! Shit, those were the days. Only had to get back the 5 so you didn't get the big scorelines you do now they've opened up the game.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> The old Panasonic cup pre season comp. Remember that.
> 
> And definitely remember South v Raiders in prelims in 89. Sorry bout that...though that's all I have to cling on to these days :verysad 32-10 I think was the score and somehow useless Gary Coyne scored 5 tries in that game! Shit, those were the days. Only had to get back the 5 so you didn't get the big scorelines you do now they've opened up the game.


The old chip n chase was deadly back in the day when you only had to get back 5. Phil Blake used to do it a lot.

Missed the game tonight due to being at work. Caught it on the radio and it sounds like a hammering.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> The old chin n chase was deadly back in the day when you only had to get back 5. Phil Blake used to do it a lot.
> 
> Missed the game tonight due to being at work. Caught it on the radio and it sounds like a hammering.


As I was reading you saying about the old chip and chase I did think of Blake. Blake was absolutely fucked by the time the Raiders got him though. I only caught the last bits of the game tonight but you'd be happy. Bunnies defence line was fierce. Manly didn't have much luck against it.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> As I was reading you saying about the old chip and chase I did think of Blake. Blake was absolutely fucked by the time the Raiders got him though. I only caught the last bits of the game tonight but you'd be happy. Bunnies defence line was fierce. Manly didn't have much luck against it.


He was brilliant at Manly and Souths. Those were the days where halves were allowed some attacking freedom. Nowdays most halves are way too structured. Even Sandow seems more structured this season.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

bruiserh89 said:


> It might carbon date a few of you blokes but what is your first memories of the game?
> 
> Mine would be when I started watching it. I was 8 and all of Canberra were caught up in the hysteria of the 1987 grand final. I was on the band wagon in a big way. The Canberra times did a big colour cartoon two page pull out of the mascots fighting each other. I proudly stuck it up on my bedroom wall. The game went the way it did. I pulled a big tantrum and tore it up. This moulded me into the irrational sports fan I am today...the tantrums haven't eased off either :yep


I had a start to my rugby league fandom that set unrealistic expectations. When I was about 7 this mad little Irishman who was a mate of my dad's took me to Cumberland Oval to watch the Eels in 1981. They won and because I was wearing this blue and gold sports jacket and so Johnny insisted I wear the jacket to the next game. From 81-83 he took me to a ton of home games first at Cumberland and then Belmore. In that time I never saw Parra lose a live game! I still remember stuff like Sreve Ella slicing up the oppositon from 60 metres out. Some of Jack Gibson's innovative tricks like Cronin turning a tap kick (or was it penalty goal attempt?) into an attacking bomb-like kick. Those 3 years brought us 3 premierships too.

My favourite players were Kenny and Paul Taylor.

In 1984, due to the recession, this guy had to go work upcountry like a lot of the Irish blokes, so my mum took me to the first homegame at Belmore in 84 and we lost! I was devastated and looked at my mum with suspicion.....sure enough we lost the Gf that year and it felt like a failure!

We won ieverything in 86 and then.....in 87 I went to a game at Parra vs Manly. We were 12 nil up after ten minutes but by fullime we'd lost 60-12. And since then following Parra has mostly been misery lol


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Went and saw the Broncs versus Penrith in 94 at the QEII Stadium, it was a day game on a Sat, there was probably only about 500 spectators there.


I didn't think the Broncs ever got bad crowds. Not the best introduction. 500 at QEII would have created a massive echo.


----------



## bruiserh89

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I had a start to my rugby league fandom that set unrealistic expectations. When I was about 7 this mad little Irishman who was a mate of my dad's took me to Cumberland Oval to watch the Eels in 1981. They won and because I was wearing this blue and gold sports jacket and so Johnny insisted I wear the jacket to the next game. From 81-83 he took me to a ton of home games first at Cumberland and then Belmore. In that time I never saw Parra lose a live game! I still remember stuff like Sreve Ella slicing up the oppositon from 60 metres out. Some of Jack Gibson's innovative tricks like Cronin turning a tap kick (or was it penalty goal attempt?) into an attacking bomb-like kick. Those 3 years brought us 3 premierships too.
> 
> My favourite players were Kenny and Paul Taylor.
> 
> In 1984, due to the recession, this guy had to go work upcountry like a lot of the Irish blokes, so my mum took me to the first homegame at Belmore in 84 and we lost! I was devastated and looked at my mum with suspicion.....sure enough we lost the Gf that year and it felt like a failure!
> 
> We won ieverything in 86 and then.....in 87 I went to a game at Parra vs Manly. We were 12 nil up after ten minutes but by fullime we'd lost 60-12. And since then following Parra has mostly been misery lol


That's classic. I can identify with coming in at a time your team was in its prime and being down hill since. I missed seeing the likes of Cronin, Ella and Grothe getting around but did catch Stirlo, Kenny and Taylor. Definitely glad I caught the end of Kenny and Stirlo's careers.


----------



## stiflers mum

Expecting bradman gloating post by now. Bunnies would have to be favourites after last night surely.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Expecting bradman gloating post by now. Bunnies would have to be favourites after last night surely.


It's already won. All that's left is to go through the motions of September football.

We'll all be take me home'n Botany Road'n real soon.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I had a start to my rugby league fandom that set unrealistic expectations. When I was about 7 this mad little Irishman who was a mate of my dad's took me to Cumberland Oval to watch the Eels in 1981. They won and because I was wearing this blue and gold sports jacket and so Johnny insisted I wear the jacket to the next game. From 81-83 he took me to a ton of home games first at Cumberland and then Belmore. In that time I never saw Parra lose a live game! I still remember stuff like Sreve Ella slicing up the oppositon from 60 metres out. Some of Jack Gibson's innovative tricks like Cronin turning a tap kick (or was it penalty goal attempt?) into an attacking bomb-like kick. Those 3 years brought us 3 premierships too.
> 
> My favourite players were Kenny and Paul Taylor.
> 
> In 1984, due to the recession, this guy had to go work upcountry like a lot of the Irish blokes, so my mum took me to the first homegame at Belmore in 84 and we lost! I was devastated and looked at my mum with suspicion.....sure enough we lost the Gf that year and it felt like a failure!
> 
> We won ieverything in 86 and then.....in 87 I went to a game at Parra vs Manly. We were 12 nil up after ten minutes but by fullime we'd lost 60-12. And since then following Parra has mostly been misery lol


I remember Seinf replays of some of those in innovative set plays Parra used to do. Sterlo used to orchestrate these NFL type running plays where the opposition were often left guessing where the ball went. When it went wrong, Sterlo usually got clobbered. They were fun to watch when they came off though.


----------



## Dudman

the wedge was the best

And of course the wall


----------



## OZ Puncher

Is it just me or is Inglis looking slim? He's looking superfit, and I wonder if his old speed is back.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Is it just me or is Inglis looking slim? He's looking superfit, and I wonder if his old speed is back.


I think he's just refreshed.

The last 2 seasons, he was carrying niggling injuries post origin. He came away from origin unscathed this year.

Something rotten is brewing at the Tigers. 64-6.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> I think he's just refreshed.
> 
> The last 2 seasons, he was carrying niggling injuries post origin. He came away from origin unscathed this year.
> 
> Something rotten is brewing at the Tigers. 64-6.


 They dogged it. That's criminal what they are doing because Farah is a sook that doesn't like Potter. I feel sorry for their fans.:-(


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> It's already won. All that's left is to go through the motions of September football.
> 
> We'll all be take me home'n Botany Road'n real soon.


what about the hoodoo around the bunnies HORRENDOUS record when theyre favourites?


----------



## OZ Puncher

So if Jason Taylor is the Assistant Coach at the Roosters, when and where is he going to go to get a full time gig as Head Coach again? 

For my money, he should give Titans a go.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> what about the hoodoo around the bunnies HORRENDOUS record when theyre favourites?


All goodoo's come to an end. Except the Dragons Canberra one


----------



## rusty nails

watched the roosters and the titans last night.. was a weird game. pretty willing at times too but had some of the strangest passages of play ive ever seen.


----------



## Bugger

As the final rounds of the regular season starts winding down and the race for the eight is in its stride, a depressing thought came to me today... despite a reasonably lengthy career i may never get to see that little fecker Mick Ennis get punched.... once!... dear Lord JUST ONCE!... theres never been another player so deserved to eat a fist or two JUST ONCE in his career!


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bugger said:


> As the final rounds of the regular season starts winding down and the race for the eight is in its stride, a depressing thought came to me today... despite a reasonably lengthy career i may never get to see that little fecker Mick Ennis get punched.... once!... dear Lord JUST ONCE!... theres never been another player so deserved to eat a fist or two JUST ONCE in his career!


Sandow pumped the cunt back in 2009-2010.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Sandow pumped the cunt back in 2009-2010.


I remember both Ennis and Hindmarsh got binned once due to Hindmarsh wanting to end him. Never seen Hindmarsh react like that ever, and when asked about it after, all he said was. "He's a grub."

I've always wondered what Ennis said to him.


----------



## Bugger

St Pecktor said:


> I remember both Ennis and Hindmarsh got binned once due to Hindmarsh wanting to end him. Never seen Hindmarsh react like that ever, and when asked about it after, all he said was. "He's a grub."
> 
> I've always wondered what Ennis said to him.


They didnt get binned, but Hindmarsh did take a good swipe at him. Only time ive ever seen a rise out of Hindy. I remember Sterlo also commentating he'd never seen Hindmarsh react like that. Often wondered what went on there myself.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bugger said:


> They didnt get binned, but Hindmarsh did take a good swipe at him. Only time ive ever seen a rise out of Hindy. I remember Sterlo also commentating he'd never seen Hindmarsh react like that. Often wondered what went on there myself.


Ah, my bad. Yeah, Hindy was fuming, and he's not the type to do his fuse over something small.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> I remember both Ennis and Hindmarsh got binned once due to Hindmarsh wanting to end him. Never seen Hindmarsh react like that ever, and when asked about it after, all he said was. "He's a grub."
> 
> I've always wondered what Ennis said to him.


Yeah I remember, when the referee intervened he said "He's carrying on like a fuckwit!" I'll see if I can find the vid.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I found the clip.






Also this gem :rofl


----------



## Bugger

haha poor hindey, went down a little different to what i remember... he did get sent off!... some great commentary there! lol


----------



## St Pecktor

Souths are giving Brisbane a thorough bending overing.

We'll be paying bank interest figures for the premiership within a fortnight.


----------



## OZ Puncher

That was satisfying.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Souths are giving Brisbane a thorough bending overing.
> 
> We'll be paying bank interest figures for the premiership within a fortnight.


not saying you wont win the comp but this kind of expectation by you and the rest of your fan base as well as the media has often been your downfall... you add so much pressure to your team... good to see you havent learnt to be humble yet... i LOVE that all the attention is on you like it was last season.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> All goodoo's come to an end. Except the Dragons Canberra one


Bloody Pecks. Why did you have to say that for? It was all I had left!:lol:

Whilst everyone is watching the Bunnies/Manly tussle for the minor premiership an equally intriguing battle looms earn the coveted spoon with the two combatants facing off next weekend (Sharks v Raiders). Neither team have tasted from the sweet spoon basically since their teams inception so both are hungry to do so. Locked on the same points and sharkies only with a shitier for and against record, it really is anyones :bbb


----------



## OZ Puncher

bruiserh89 said:


> Bloody Pecks. Why did you have to say that for? It was all I had left!:lol:
> 
> Whilst everyone is watching the Bunnies/Manly tussle for the minor premiership an equally intriguing battle looms earn the coveted spoon with the two combatants facing off next weekend (Sharks v Raiders). Neither team have tasted from the sweet spoon basically since their teams inception so both are hungry to do so. Locked on the same points and sharkies only with a shitier for and against record, it really is anyones :bbb


I think Ricky Stuart is the calibre of coach to go back to back.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> I think Ricky Stuart is the calibre of coach to go back to back.


yeah fair point.


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol: @ Ricky Stuart 1st coach in 14 years to lose to the Dragons in Canberra.:lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: @ Ricky Stuart 1st coach in 14 years to lose to the Dragons in Canberra.:lol:


He breaks records left right and centre. Head and shoulders worse than Smith. At least Smith can take Wooden Spooners into GF's, not the other way around.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> not saying you wont win the comp but this kind of expectation by you and the rest of your fan base as well as the media has often been your downfall... you add so much pressure to your team... good to see you havent learnt to be humble yet... i LOVE that all the attention is on you like it was last season.


So a person posting on a boxing forum is somehow going to be the downfall of his league team losing? That makes about as much sense as your Mitchell Pearce argument.

Oh, and the attention was on both Souths and the Roosters last season.:yep It was being billed as the dream grand final. Do your research princess.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Bloody Pecks. Why did you have to say that for? It was all I had left!:lol:
> 
> Whilst everyone is watching the Bunnies/Manly tussle for the minor premiership an equally intriguing battle looms earn the coveted spoon with the two combatants facing off next weekend (Sharks v Raiders). Neither team have tasted from the sweet spoon basically since their teams inception so both are hungry to do so. Locked on the same points and sharkies only with a shitier for and against record, it really is anyones :bbb


Dunno what to say buddy. Sorry for the jinx I guess.

If the NRL had a relegation/promotion system, Ricky Stewart would be going for a 3rd team hatrick. Pretty sure he left Cronulla when they were in the bottom 3, Parra as well (although they would have been relegated before he took over). It's not as though he hasn't got a good squad there either. They have a lot of good players. You guys should have made a play for Daniel Anderson, or even Jason Taylor.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sharks players face up to 2 years bans for doping infringements. Paul Gallen 1 of the players.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...ng-infringements/story-fni3gol8-1227030586958


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Sharks players face up to 2 years bans for doping infringements. Paul Gallen 1 of the players.
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...ng-infringements/story-fni3gol8-1227030586958


Could mean some more pro fights.....


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Dunno what to say buddy. Sorry for the jinx I guess.
> 
> If the NRL had a relegation/promotion system, Ricky Stewart would be going for a 3rd team hatrick. Pretty sure he left Cronulla when they were in the bottom 3, Parra as well (although they would have been relegated before he took over). It's not as though he hasn't got a good squad there either. They have a lot of good players. You guys should have made a play for Daniel Anderson, or even Jason Taylor.


Haha. Not sure I can call a legitimate jinx there mate. More a passive vent from me. I don't like to scape goat but maybe you guys have something about Stuart.


----------



## St Pecktor

Eels laying the foundation for the mighties to take their rightful place at the top of the summit. :happy


----------



## bruiserh89

Gentleman. It has come that time of the year when some of us realise, or have realised for a while that our beloved team isn't going to feature in the finals. If your like me, you need a back up team to wish well and if it wasn't your team you'd be happy if this team won it? 

For me its the Storm. Always had a soft spot for them since their inception. How about the rest of you blokes supporting a team in the wrong half of the ladder?


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Gentleman. It has come that time of the year when some of us realise, or have realised for a while that our beloved team isn't going to feature in the finals. If your like me, you need a back up team to wish well and if it wasn't your team you'd be happy if this team won it?
> 
> For me its the Storm. Always had a soft spot for them since their inception. How about the rest of you blokes supporting a team in the wrong half of the ladder?


Being a Raiders man, you should despise the Storm mate. Before they came along, all those QLDRL up and comers used to go to the Raiders if the Bronco's didn't get them, now Melbourne have a stranglehold in that area.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Being a Raiders man, you should despise the Storm mate. Before they came along, all those QLDRL up and comers used to go to the Raiders if the Bronco's didn't get them, now Melbourne have a stranglehold in that area.


Hadnt thought about it that way but I forgive. Sitting in the Eden Monaro we get the strong footy areas like Crookwell, Goulburn, right down to Leeton which gets us some great young talent. They just don't tend to hang around! They'd rather play for the Roosters sipping Late's on the Coogee bay strip by day and partying on at the bay hotel at night. Very attractive to the young fellas.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Suck a fat one Teke.


----------



## stiflers mum

I will be going for Souths(though Dragons are still a mathematical chance to make the finals). Though if Easts beat Souths or if Manly beat Souths in the GF Bradman will be inconsolable so that would be a laugh.:yep


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> I will be going for Souths(though Dragons are still a mathematical chance to make the finals). Though if Easts beat Souths or if Manly beat Souths in the GF Bradman will be inconsolable so that would be a laugh.:yep


I don't see Souths in the GF, but we will see I guess. My hot tip for the GF will be Manly - Penrith, in which case I will go for Penrith, if my dream came true it would be a Parra - Manly GF, or Parra - Dogs GF.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Eels laying the foundation for the mighties to take their rightful place at the top of the summit. :happy


----------



## OZ Puncher

:rofl


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> I don't see Souths in the GF, but we will see I guess. My hot tip for the GF will be Manly - Penrith, in which case I will go for Penrith, if my dream came true it would be a Parra - Manly GF, or Parra - Dogs GF.


I dunno mate, Manly are looking pretty ordinary at the moment, they seem to switch off at halftime - good win last night BTW, Parra were on fire in the second half and should have had that Sandow try given - that was a ridiculous video ref decision.

Manly vs Penrith at Brookie next Sunday, I guess how they play will give an indication of their potential to make the GF.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Tuff Gong said:


> I dunno mate, Manly are looking pretty ordinary at the moment, they seem to switch off at halftime - good win last night BTW, Parra were on fire in the second half and should have had that Sandow try given - that was a ridiculous video ref decision.
> 
> Manly vs Penrith at Brookie next Sunday, I guess how they play will give an indication of their potential to make the GF.


Yeah, but you can't write them off in finals footy. That's two Sandow tries disallowed in two consecutive games. The refs must hate him as much as I do. haha.


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> Yeah, but you can't write them off in finals footy. That's two Sandow tries disallowed in two consecutive games. The refs must hate him as much as I do. haha.


:lol: nah mate, I think Manly are too old and are feeling tired.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I dunno mate, Manly are looking pretty ordinary at the moment, they seem to switch off at halftime - good win last night BTW, Parra were on fire in the second half and should have had that Sandow try given - that was a ridiculous video ref decision.
> 
> Manly vs Penrith at Brookie next Sunday, I guess how they play will give an indication of their potential to make the GF.


Yeah, I get that feeling as well. 
It's almost as if Souths killed them off, and all that's left is for the other contenders to feast on their carcus. :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> I don't see Souths in the GF, but we will see I guess. My hot tip for the GF will be Manly - Penrith, in which case I will go for Penrith, if my dream came true it would be a Parra - Manly GF, or Parra - Dogs GF.


We could easily miss the GF, but I don't see Penrith doing anything but bow out in straight sets, that's if they finish top 4 anyway.

They're on the up and up though, no doubt. If only Sticky could implement a 5 year plan as good.


----------



## OZ Puncher

He does. Every team he's left has gone straight into finals contention


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> He does. Every team he's left has gone straight into finals contention


:lol:

In other news, sounds like the Cows turned it on. Not a bad result though. Been a long long time since the premiers have won 11 in a row to finish the year.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> In other news, sounds like the Cows turned it on. Not a bad result though. Been a long long time since the premiers have won 11 in a row to finish the year.


as the 2GB call team said at half time "Souths need to stop worrying about saying "this is our year" and start focusing on the here and now"

losing is one thing pecks but the cowboys dominated you tonight...if you think thats a good thing then good for you ... doubt will start creeping into there minds again as usual.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Souths need to stop *worrying about saying* "this is our year" and start focusing on the here and now"
> 
> losing is one thing pecks but the cowboys dominated you tonight...if you think thats a good thing then good for you ... doubt will start creeping into there minds again as usual.


Why are they worried about saying that?


----------



## stiflers mum

Cowboy's might be a dark horse to win the GF after last night. Thurston is coming good at the right time.


----------



## OZ Puncher

stiflers mum said:


> Cowboy's might be a dark horse to win the GF after last night. Thurston is coming good at the right time.


Yeah well, NSW can finally let them win now because QLD lost Origin. haha.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Warriors embarrassed. Roosters by 50.


----------



## OZ Puncher

So who should get the Coach of the Year award? I think Ivan Cleary and Brad Arthur are clear favourites.


----------



## stiflers mum

:lol: @ Titans. :lol: @Teke.


----------



## St Pecktor

John Sattler telling it like it is. :yep

*Oval Office: John Sattler says big Artie Beetson was overrated as he wasn't as consistent as true greats

The Courier-Mail 
August 24, 2014 10:00PM *

Artie Beetson isn't one of the true greats, according to John Sattler, as he lacked consistency.

WHEN you talk about rugby league bravery, invariably talk turns to legendary Rabbitoh John Sattler.

Sattler has released a new book about his life story, co-written by The Courier-Mail's Peter Badel, called Glory, Glory and it is a typically forthright and at times confronting read.

Among the sections of the book sure to raise eyebrows is when Sattler nominates his all-time dream team.

There are a selection of the usual names among his best-ever team, but perhaps the biggest surprise is one of the names he left out - the late, great Artie Beetson.

Sattler was brutal in his assessment of Beetson - revered in Queensland and generally considered the greatest prop to have played the game.

I couldn't say Big Artie wasn't a fine player," Sattler says.

"As Australia's first indigenous captain, he more than earned his stripes. But when he was in the Sydney competition, he wouldn't go the distance for a forward.

"He would do great stuff in patches, he had wonderful ball-sense and hands, but a lot of other players did the hard work for him.

Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler. 
Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler.

"I didn't think Artie was in the same league as Bob McCarthy, John Raper or Ron Coote. There were more consistent team players.

"His nickname was 'Half-a-game Artie' and that was a pretty fair summation. A lot of people rated him very highly and by no means was he a bad player, but in his earlier days he didn't deserve the wraps.

"In his older years, he was fantastic. He started State of Origin off in 1980 with fire in the belly so he certainly made an impact, but he was never as consistently involved as the true greats.

"He had wonderful skills when he decided to use them, but he didn't deliver as often as he could or should have.

"His passing in 2011 while exercising on the Gold Coast was a real tragedy. We lost a good man too soon."

The books is available now from Dymocks and book stores for $34.99. Signed copies are available at johnsattlerbook.com


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> So who should get the Coach of the Year award? I think Ivan Cleary and Brad Arthur are clear favourites.


Ivan Cleary for mine. Brad Arthur is merely capitalizing on the platform Sticky set in place there. :hey


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Ivan Cleary for mine. Brad Arthur is merely capitalizing on the platform Sticky set in place there. :hey


You wash your mouth out with soap!


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> You wash your mouth out with soap!


:lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> John Sattler telling it like it is. :yep
> 
> *Oval Office: John Sattler says big Artie Beetson was overrated as he wasn't as consistent as true greats
> 
> The Courier-Mail
> August 24, 2014 10:00PM *
> 
> Artie Beetson isn't one of the true greats, according to John Sattler, as he lacked consistency.
> 
> WHEN you talk about rugby league bravery, invariably talk turns to legendary Rabbitoh John Sattler.
> 
> Sattler has released a new book about his life story, co-written by The Courier-Mail's Peter Badel, called Glory, Glory and it is a typically forthright and at times confronting read.
> 
> Among the sections of the book sure to raise eyebrows is when Sattler nominates his all-time dream team.
> 
> There are a selection of the usual names among his best-ever team, but perhaps the biggest surprise is one of the names he left out - the late, great Artie Beetson.
> 
> Sattler was brutal in his assessment of Beetson - revered in Queensland and generally considered the greatest prop to have played the game.
> 
> I couldn't say Big Artie wasn't a fine player," Sattler says.
> 
> "As Australia's first indigenous captain, he more than earned his stripes. But when he was in the Sydney competition, he wouldn't go the distance for a forward.
> 
> "He would do great stuff in patches, he had wonderful ball-sense and hands, but a lot of other players did the hard work for him.
> 
> Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler.
> Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler.
> 
> "I didn't think Artie was in the same league as Bob McCarthy, John Raper or Ron Coote. There were more consistent team players.
> 
> "His nickname was 'Half-a-game Artie' and that was a pretty fair summation. A lot of people rated him very highly and by no means was he a bad player, but in his earlier days he didn't deserve the wraps.
> 
> "In his older years, he was fantastic. He started State of Origin off in 1980 with fire in the belly so he certainly made an impact, but he was never as consistently involved as the true greats.
> 
> "He had wonderful skills when he decided to use them, but he didn't deliver as often as he could or should have.
> 
> "His passing in 2011 while exercising on the Gold Coast was a real tragedy. We lost a good man too soon."
> 
> The books is available now from Dymocks and book stores for $34.99. Signed copies are available at johnsattlerbook.com


oh please... the guy is going senile AND he is a broken record

*Sattler on Artie:
*
"He would do great stuff in patches, he had wonderful ball-sense and hands, but a lot of other players did the hard work for him.

"I didn't think Artie was in the same league as Bob McCarthy, John Raper or Ron Coote. There were more consistent team players.

"His nickname was 'Half-a-game Artie' and that was a pretty fair summation. A lot of people rated him very highly and by no means was he a bad player, but in his earlier days he didn't deserve the wraps.

*Sattler on SBW:*

"He doesn't get involved enough, he hangs around and every so often he will make a great run, but he has no work-rate.

"His first half the other night was woeful, in grand finals your first half is crucial so he really played half-a-game.

"Sonny Bill wouldn't hold a candle to Coote or McCarthy. There's no doubt he has plenty of ability but in my opinion he just doesn't do enough work."

typical souffs 'legend' showing no class what so ever...talking trash about someone who has passed away in order to sell books. :bart


----------



## rusty nails

Tuff Gong said:


> I dunno mate, Manly are looking pretty ordinary at the moment, they seem to switch off at halftime - good win last night BTW, Parra were on fire in the second half and should have had that Sandow try given - that was a ridiculous video ref decision.
> 
> Manly vs Penrith at Brookie next Sunday, I guess how they play will give an indication of their potential to make the GF.


that was insanity.. how do you impede someone without even touching them?? might have been the worst call i have ever seen in rugby league


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> John Sattler telling it like it is. :yep
> 
> *Oval Office: John Sattler says big Artie Beetson was overrated as he wasn't as consistent as true greats
> 
> The Courier-Mail
> August 24, 2014 10:00PM *
> 
> Artie Beetson isn't one of the true greats, according to John Sattler, as he lacked consistency.
> 
> WHEN you talk about rugby league bravery, invariably talk turns to legendary Rabbitoh John Sattler.
> 
> Sattler has released a new book about his life story, co-written by The Courier-Mail's Peter Badel, called Glory, Glory and it is a typically forthright and at times confronting read.
> 
> Among the sections of the book sure to raise eyebrows is when Sattler nominates his all-time dream team.
> 
> There are a selection of the usual names among his best-ever team, but perhaps the biggest surprise is one of the names he left out - the late, great Artie Beetson.
> 
> Sattler was brutal in his assessment of Beetson - revered in Queensland and generally considered the greatest prop to have played the game.
> 
> I couldn't say Big Artie wasn't a fine player," Sattler says.
> 
> "As Australia's first indigenous captain, he more than earned his stripes. But when he was in the Sydney competition, he wouldn't go the distance for a forward.
> 
> "He would do great stuff in patches, he had wonderful ball-sense and hands, but a lot of other players did the hard work for him.
> 
> Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler.
> Glory, Glory - the story of John Sattler.
> 
> "I didn't think Artie was in the same league as Bob McCarthy, John Raper or Ron Coote. There were more consistent team players.
> 
> "His nickname was 'Half-a-game Artie' and that was a pretty fair summation. A lot of people rated him very highly and by no means was he a bad player, but in his earlier days he didn't deserve the wraps.
> 
> "In his older years, he was fantastic. He started State of Origin off in 1980 with fire in the belly so he certainly made an impact, but he was never as consistently involved as the true greats.
> 
> "He had wonderful skills when he decided to use them, but he didn't deliver as often as he could or should have.
> 
> "His passing in 2011 while exercising on the Gold Coast was a real tragedy. We lost a good man too soon."
> 
> The books is available now from Dymocks and book stores for $34.99. Signed copies are available at johnsattlerbook.com


ive got to be honest.. what ive seen of beetson doesnt overly impress me. I get that hes a legend of the game and a queensland icon etc and maybe its a generational thing but i think hes one of these guys whos legend has overtaken their actual ability and whenever i compare footage of say lazarus, webcke or harrigan to him beetson looks like hes standing still. 
i get that he was good for his time but i cant help thinking if you took say a sam kasiano or sonny bill back to those times they would have had a much bigger impact


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> oh please... the guy is going senile AND he is a broken record
> 
> *Sattler on Artie:
> *
> "He would do great stuff in patches, he had wonderful ball-sense and hands, but a lot of other players did the hard work for him.
> 
> "I didn't think Artie was in the same league as Bob McCarthy, John Raper or Ron Coote. There were more consistent team players.
> 
> "His nickname was 'Half-a-game Artie' and that was a pretty fair summation. A lot of people rated him very highly and by no means was he a bad player, but in his earlier days he didn't deserve the wraps.
> 
> *Sattler on SBW:*
> 
> "He doesn't get involved enough, he hangs around and every so often he will make a great run, but he has no work-rate.
> 
> "His first half the other night was woeful, in grand finals your first half is crucial so he really played half-a-game.
> 
> "Sonny Bill wouldn't hold a candle to Coote or McCarthy. There's no doubt he has plenty of ability but in my opinion he just doesn't do enough work."
> 
> typical souffs 'legend' showing no class what so ever...talking trash about someone who has passed away in order to sell books. :bart


How the fuck would you know??

stick to Del Piero


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i think hes one of these guys whos legend has overtaken their actual ability


That's pretty much it, in a nut shell. I haven't seen much of him, just replays and highlights, but the whole Lang Park chanting his name bollocks was off the back of him continuously hitting guys high, fighting and playing dirty. if that happens today, you're off and disgraced. Wind back 35 years, and do it in front of a bunch of banjo playing inferior state syndrome suffering Queenslanders, and you're an origin pioneer, and a contender for GOAT.


----------



## Tuff Gong

rusty nails said:


> that was insanity.. how do you impede someone without even touching them?? might have been the worst call i have ever seen in rugby league


What made it worse was that Luke Patton was the video ref - an ex-fullback making that horrendous decision based on the various camera angles available to him, including the head-on one that clearly showed there was no impeding of a Manly player.

Even Manly didn't protest it at the time so everyone was mystified as to why it was even referred to the VR.


----------



## OZ Puncher

If we want to talk overrated, what about Mal Meninga as a Coach? I think even I could have coached that side to 8 series wins.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> If we want to talk overrated, what about Mal Meninga as a Coach? I think even I could have coached that side to 8 series wins.


Meniga = Michael Hagan's sock puppet. :deal


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Meniga = Michael Hagan's sock puppet. :deal


Yep, I heard a most recent rumour that Hagan is actually credited as QLD's real Coach, Meninga is just the poster boy. That's why the cunt looks so fucking clueless at half time.

Edit; names mixed up.


----------



## St Pecktor

The run home is interesting. Could be a few changes within the next week and a half. A real chance we could be playing the chooks 2 weeks in a row. 


Manly: 34 points (+116)
25: Panthers (Home)
26: Cowboys (Away)

Souths: 32 points (+221)
25: Bulldogs (Away)
26: Roosters (Away)

Roosters: 32 points (+214)
25: Storm (Home)
26: Rabbitohs (Home)

Panthers: 32 points (+65) 
25: Sea Eagles (Away)
26: Warriors (Home)

Storm: 30 points (+78)
25: Roosters (Away)
26: Broncos (Home)

Bulldogs: 30 points (+15)
25: Rabbitohs (Home)
26: Titans (Away)

Cowboys: 28 points (+175)
25: Sharks (Home)
26: Sea Eagles (Home)

Eels: 28 points (-60)
25: Knights (Away)
26: Raiders (Away)

--------------------------------

Broncos: 26 points (+95)
25: Dragons (Home)
26: Storm (Away) 

Warriors: 26 points (+54)
25: Titans (Home)
26: Panthers (Away)

Dragons: 26 points (-21)
25: Broncos (Away)
26: Knights (Away)


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> How the fuck would you know??
> 
> stick to Del Piero


----------



## St Pecktor

Manly could get fucked up if they finish 1st and have to play a Sydney team first up due to all home finals games in Sydney being played at either ANZ, or Allianz.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Yep, I heard a most recent rumour that Hagan is actually credited as QLD's real Coach, Meninga is just the poster boy. That's why the cunt looks so fucking clueless at half time.
> 
> Edit; names mixed up.


 As a kid I absolutely worshiped the ground Meninga walked on as a player. I never thought much of him when he coached the Raiders in the late 90's


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> That's pretty much it, in a nut shell. I haven't seen much of him, just replays and highlights, but the whole Lang Park chanting his name bollocks *was off the back of him continuously hitting guys high, fighting and playing dirty*. *if that happens today, you're off and disgraced.* Wind back 35 years, and do it in front of a bunch of banjo playing inferior state syndrome suffering Queenslanders, and you're an origin pioneer, and a contender for GOAT.


makes you wonder just what sattler was getting up to to be sent off the field over 15 times....was not joke to be sent back then.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> makes you wonder just what sattler was getting up to to be sent off the field over 15 times...._*was not joke to be sent back then.*_


well said Yoda

I doubt you know anything about the game "back then"


----------



## OZ Puncher

Bradman said:


> well said Yoda
> 
> I doubt you know anything about the game "back then"


You were only a baby when Sattler retired mate, so with all due respect, I doubt you have much insight either.


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> You were only a baby when Sattler retired mate, so with all due respect, I doubt you have much insight either.


oh i wouldn't say that, i have plenty of insight


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> You were only a baby when Sattler retired mate, so with all due respect, I doubt you have much insight either.


Pretty sure Bradman's an old timer who could tell stories about "I remember the day Kennedy was shot" :smile.

You confident of the Eels winning their last 2 games to make the 8?
Both look very winnable, especially considering you're coming off the back of beating Manly. Newcastle have been in pretty good form as well though.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty sure Bradman's an old timer who could tell stories about "I remember the day Kennedy was shot" :smile.
> 
> You confident of the Eels winning their last 2 games to make the 8?
> Both look very winnable, especially considering you're coming off the back of beating Manly. Newcastle have been in pretty good form as well though.


Except last week haha.

No, I distinctly recall him saying he was alive when Souths last won, but barely.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Except last week haha.
> 
> No, I distinctly recall him saying he was alive when Souths last won, but barely.


Last week was merely Bennett helping out his future club prematurely. Raiders could also be tough. They could easily turn it on at home under no pressure whatsoever.

I wanna see the Eels in the finals. Penrith V Eels would be a cracker.


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Last week was merely Bennett helping out his future club prematurely. Raiders could also be tough. They could easily turn it on at home under no pressure whatsoever.
> 
> I wanna see the Eels in the finals. Penrith V Eels would be a cracker.


Yep, I think every cunt in the top 4 losing last week ruined Parras chance at a Top 8 berth. Coming into last week we only needed to win 2/3 games to get a guaranteed spot, but now we have to win every game to get in it. I hope we can get in, what a big fuck you to Sticky, also getting rid of some more players as well. I hope Joseph Paulo is going fuck he is a waste of space, he's as bad as Sandow for stupidity in his game.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Yep, I think every cunt in the top 4 losing last week ruined Parras chance at a Top 8 berth. Coming into last week we only needed to win 2/3 games to get a guaranteed spot, but now we have to win every game to get in it. I hope we can get in, what a big fuck you to Sticky, also getting rid of some more players as well. I hope Joseph Paulo is going fuck he is a waste of space, he's as bad as Sandow for stupidity in his game.


You guys have signed Beau Champion for next season. Your medical staff will be earning their coin next year.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty sure Bradman's an old timer who could tell stories about "I remember the day Kennedy was shot" :smile.
> 
> You confident of the Eels winning their last 2 games to make the 8?
> Both look very winnable, especially considering you're coming off the back of beating Manly. Newcastle have been in pretty good form as well though.


don't be silly, i wasn't even thought of in 1963, but the old man was playing for Souths about then i do believe

insight :hey


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> You guys have signed Beau Champion for next season. Your medical staff will be earning their coin next year.


They are well rehearsed with Willie Tonga. I think we should have a good squad for the next couple seasons, we are making a play for Watmough, which would have been good 3 years ago. I think he's in his twilight years to be honest. Better off making a play for an up and coming back rower like Tom Symonds or McQueen.


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> don't be silly, i wasn't even thought of in 1963, but the old man was playing for Souths about then i do believe
> 
> insight :hey


Oh yeah? Good stuff. You heading to the game tomorrow night?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> well said Yoda
> 
> I doubt you know anything about the game "back then"


mate just stating the fact that you said Artie did shit that would be looked at as grubby nowadays...yet Sattler was the one that was sent over 15 times...so im just imagining what he must have been doing in order to get sent that many times during an era when players got away with a lot more.


----------



## stiflers mum

Ricky Stuart tribute. Man this guy hates Ricky Stuart and Danny Green(no it's not me I cannot do stuff like this)






Alas unfortunately the Raiders won't get the spoon.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> mate just stating the fact that you said Artie did shit that would be looked at as grubby nowadays...yet Sattler was the one that was sent over 15 times...so im just imagining what he must have been doing in order to get sent that many times during an era when players got away with a lot more.


really? are you sure?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Oh yeah? Good stuff. You heading to the game tomorrow night?


nah, these thursday nights are no good to me, i start work too early, way to easy to watch it on the box & still get some sleep


----------



## OZ Puncher

I was thinking Souths were gonna implode tonight but that was a smart play by Reynolds.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> I was thinking Souths were gonna implode tonight but that was a smart play by Reynolds.


Hodkinson's kick out on the full after a 2min stoppage in play was the reason souffs didnt implode... Souffs are limping to the finals and really need to turn it around next week or it could get ugly for them.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Oh I don't see them getting very far IMO. I'm just glad cos I tipped them haha


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> nah, these thursday nights are no good to me, i start work too early, way to easy to watch it on the box & still get some sleep


Thursday night football hasn't really worked, IMO. Ratings are good, but crowd numbers have been pretty poor. Last nights match would have got close to 40k if it was on a Friday.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Thursday night football hasn't really worked, IMO. Ratings are good, but crowd numbers have been pretty poor. Last nights match would have got close to 40k if it was on a Friday.


TV ratings are all that matters when the NRL gets a billion big ones


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> Thursday night football hasn't really worked, IMO. Ratings are good, but crowd numbers have been pretty poor. Last nights match would have got close to 40k if it was on a Friday.


Has Souths had a crowd like that on a regular club game not against Roosters before?


----------



## Rooster4Life

See you on thursday souffs


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> See you on thursday souffs


how many times must you be told, you live in the biggest inbred, hillbilly suburb in sydney, yet you have the audacity to call the greatest rugby league club in the world "souffs" as if to allude to some kind of educational, socio economic disadvantage? I think you need a reality check Luigi


----------



## Dudman

OZ Puncher said:


> Has Souths had a crowd like that on a regular club game not against Roosters before?


never against the Rooters unless there are 35000 souths supporters, against the dogs we got about 52000 last year in a regular season game

the rorters drew about 50 people tonight, all tickets were given away


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> how many times must you be told, you live in the biggest inbred, hillbilly suburb in sydney, yet you have the audacity to call the greatest rugby league club in the world "souffs" as if to allude to some kind of educational, socio economic disadvantage? I think you need a reality check Luigi


im sorry let me correct it

"[email protected]" .....there! you happy now?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> im sorry let me correct it
> 
> "[email protected]" .....there! you happy now?


You don't think that the South Sydney District is far more culturally & economically advantaged than Engadine?

you should have a word to Luigi snr for dumping you in that hell hole


----------



## thehook13

Eels destroyed. Great result


----------



## stiflers mum

That was a shock where has that Knights side been all year.


----------



## rusty nails

i told anyone who would listen that parra would lose this game. they only beat manly because manly went to sleep. still ive got to be happy with our season. we finished much higher than i expected


----------



## abe01

What a game today manly v penrith. On another note did anyone else see the sign in the crowd when bunnies played dogs that said " I am, your are, we are souths sydney?


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> What a game today manly v penrith. On another note did anyone else see the sign in the crowd when bunnies played dogs that said " I am, your are, we are souths sydney?


 Manly suck. Did it say ''you are'' or ''your are''? Doesn't matter Souths are playing finals football we're not. GO Souths!!!!!!!
Warriors caned the Titans. Wish Teke was here to mock though he follows Manly as well.


----------



## abe01

Haha my bad it said you are but then they had souths Sydney. Can't cheer for the bunnys hope cowboys or even warriors sneak in and go well


----------



## stiflers mum

Going for a QLD and NZ based team over a N.S.W team that isn't the Roosters or Manly.:-(


----------



## abe01

I find it hard to support anyone other than the dragons, and I do harbor a hatred of most sydney teams. If I had to though I would maybe smile if manly won the gf


----------



## Rooster4Life

sad news that Jake Friend isnt well, I hope he is alright...will make thursday closer thats for sure, good luck pecks once more.


----------



## OZ Puncher

abe01 said:


> I find it hard to support anyone other than the dragons, and I do harbor a hatred of most sydney teams. If I had to though I would maybe smile if manly won the gf


I hope two different teams get in the GF for a change.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> sad news that Jake Friend isnt well, I hope he is alright...will make thursday closer thats for sure, good luck pecks once more.


Cheers man. Good luck also (not that I mean it) 

Should be an interesting game. Could also be the first of back to back fixtures (if Manly beat the Cows).

Issac, and Reynolds have been suspended for a week each. I think Issac could win if the club decided to challenge it, but the risk of missing 2 games, one of those being a final, just isn't worth it.

Sadly, I'll miss the game. I'm flying overseas on the 4th. But I've got a good imagination, and I'll play the game out in my head during the flight 
I think the game will be to decide the minor premiership again, as I reckon the Cows will do Manly. I also think you guys will do us, and it'll be Souths and Manly in the semi's in week 1.


----------



## OZ Puncher

And you cunts better punt Manly out of the finals or else!!


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Cheers man. Good luck also (not that I mean it)
> 
> Should be an interesting game. Could also be the first of back to back fixtures (if Manly beat the Cows).
> 
> Issac, and Reynolds have been suspended for a week each. I think Issac could win if the club decided to challenge it, but the risk of missing 2 games, one of those being a final, just isn't worth it.
> 
> Sadly, I'll miss the game. I'm flying overseas on the 4th. But I've got a good imagination, and I'll play the game out in my head during the flight
> I think the game will be to decide the minor premiership again, as I reckon the Cows will do Manly. I also think you guys will do us, and it'll be Souths and Manly in the semi's in week 1.


haha well i hope we beat you, if you play like you did last week we should do it...but we both know that this game usually brings out the best in both teams so without Reynolds, friend etc its really up in the air.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> haha well i hope we beat you, if you play like you did last week we should do it...but we both know that this game usually brings out the best in both teams so without Reynolds, friend etc its really up in the air.


It certainly brings the best, and worst out in both sets of fans. :smile

To be honest, and I'm sure most fans from both ends are feeling the same. I'd be content with ticking off a narrow loss if it meant no injuries or suspensions for the finals. Got a sneaky feeling that both teams aren't done with one another this year and will face off again in a few weeks time.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> And you cunts better punt Manly out of the finals or else!!


Manly havent looked that impressive lately. Though they're one team who can up the ante when it matters. Last season, they barely limped past the Sharks in sudden death, and looked like they'd played their grand final there and then. The following week, they dusted us. I'd be surprised if they were to fizzle out meekly in the finals.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It certainly brings the best, and worst out in both sets of fans. :smile
> 
> To be honest, and I'm sure most fans from both ends are feeling the same. I'd be content with ticking off a narrow loss if it meant no injuries or suspensions for the finals. Got a sneaky feeling that both teams aren't done with one another this year and will face off again in a few weeks time.


for sure, im just hoping for no injuries...after the Jaek Friend scare i just want our boys to get into the finals healthy..that is more important then winning on thursday...but we both know these 2 teams wont hold back, you guys were sore last week i wonder how you they will pull up against us.


----------



## DB Cooper

Storm warning.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Back To Back Minor Premiers!
Back To Back Club Champions!










Not saying we will win the GF but we will be hard to stop!

Last team to win back to back premiers and minor premiers was 1974-1975 Roosters


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Back To Back Minor Premiers!
> Back To Back Club Champions!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying we will win the GF but we will be hard to stop!
> 
> Last team to win back to back premiers and minor premiers was 1974-1975 Roosters


I missed he game, and doubt I'd be interested in making the effort to watch the replay. I'm not too concerned with the result though. Happy to come away with the game without injuries, etc. Week 1 of the finals should be good. Manly V Souths. Roosters V Penrith or Melbourne? I'm not sure exactly.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I missed he game, and doubt I'd be interested in making the effort to watch the replay. I'm not too concerned with the result though. Happy to come away with the game without injuries, etc. Week 1 of the finals should be good. Manly V Souths. Roosters V Penrith or Melbourne? I'm not sure exactly.


we will be playing Cowboys or Panthers.. The game against you was interesting...we seemed to dominate the majority of the game and keept you tryless till about 15mins to go when we gifted you an intercept try which seemed to turn us off...not sure why this was the case. you guys could have really pulled off a great escape but thankfully we held on to take the win.

on a side note Mitchell Pearce was playing like andrew johns, his form in the last month has been mind blowing and he really controlled the game on thursday, even chased down GI.


----------



## thehook13

Good send off! Same with Newcastle knights


----------



## Rooster4Life

And so it begins










*Good luck to everyone's team....Now come get it!*


----------



## OZ Puncher

Roosters are looking strong. As are the Cowboys. Gonna be following the Panthers though. 


Ps fuck manly


----------



## rusty nails

storm paying 8 bucks. perfect time to back them imo


----------



## Tuff Gong

Watmough agrees to 3 year deal with the Eels

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...eal-with-parramatta-eels-20140908-10drs9.html

While he denies it on twitter I daresay it's a done deal with all the rumours coming out of Brookie about he and DCE at odds.

I reckon Manly will let him go a year early to quell the infighting there. They owe him $300k for unpaid rep footy over the past few years so Parra better be willing to stump up $600k for him for 2015.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Good signing. Hope he still has some fire in those old legs


----------



## Rooster4Life

[email protected] rothwit


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> storm paying 8 bucks. perfect time to back them imo


In the absence of the raiders, the storm will be my finals surrogate team :hey


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fuck, souffs raping Manly :-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

Manly have a huge rebuild coming up.... there a shadow of what they were.. poor poor performance by them so far


----------



## Tuff Gong

No Ballin or Buhrer, their 2 defensive workhorses - 50 tackles each a game easily.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Manly won the second half 24-18 :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Watched the game at an Aussie bar in Osaka. No commentary as the afl was on. Game seemed to be played at a fierce pace. South's are so much better with Keary in the halves. The backs get to see quality ball. 

Do Manly play the winner of Cows Bronx next week?


----------



## stiflers mum

Expected to see Bradman acting like a tosspot in this thread today. I turned it over to watch Mayweather-Maidana 1 at 26-0. Souths got to 40-0 wow this could be the year.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Expected to see Bradman acting like a tosspot in this thread today. I turned it over to watch Mayweather-Maidana 1 at 26-0. Souths got to 40-0 wow this could be the year.


:rolleyes


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Watched the game at an Aussie bar in Osaka. No commentary as the afl was on. Game seemed to be played at a fierce pace. South's are so much better with Keary in the halves. The backs get to see quality ball.
> 
> Do Manly play the winner of Cows Bronx next week?


Nah, they play the winners of Storm vs Bulldogs.

I tell you what, Keary is a niggling little cunt - last time Souths played Manly he got under Lyon's skin, not something easily done. He tried again last night when the ball went into touch off Manly but Lyon just brushed him.

We'll see more grubby little cunts like him coming through in this non-biff/instant sinbin for throwing a punch era - blokes his size wouldn't be so lippy if they knew they were likely to get snotted for it :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, they play the winners of Storm vs Bulldogs.
> 
> I tell you what, Keary is a niggling little cunt - last time Souths played Manly he got under Lyon's skin, not something easily done. He tried again last night when the ball went into touch off Manly but Lyon just brushed him.
> 
> We'll see more grubby little cunts like him coming through in this non-biff/instant sinbin for throwing a punch era - blokes his size wouldn't be so lippy if they knew they were likely to get snotted for it :yep


you really are one eyed, i'm pretty sure everyone agrees that manly are the most *****rdly, dirty, annoying team in the comp, they're like a big fat collective Michael Ennis

How many times did you see Watmough in the refs face after something went against them, about time the refs just told players to fuck off

Anyway i'm glad the chip stealing buzzards are on their last legs , Watmough won't play again this year & a few others are on thin ice, manly can fuck off


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> you really are one eyed,


:lol: and you're not?



Bradman said:


> i'm pretty sure everyone agrees that manly are the most *****rdly, dirty, annoying team in the comp, they're like a big fat collective Michael Ennis


Look at the grubbiest players in the NRL - Ennis, Josh Reynolds, etc. Do they play for Manly? Keary's fast on his way to joining their company. I can't remember the last time I saw a Manly player crowing in the face or turned back of an opposition player when they fucked up like Anemic Keary does.



Bradman said:


> How many times did you see Watmough in the refs face after something went against them, about time the refs just told players to fuck off


This has what exactly to do with Keary being a grubby little cunt?



Bradman said:


> Anyway i'm glad the chip stealing buzzards are on their last legs , Watmough won't play again this year & a few others are on thin ice, manly can fuck off


:lol: It's cyclical mate - [email protected] took how long to become a potential premiership winning team again? 40 years? :lol:

Manly rebuilt and made it to 4 GFs and won 2 of them in the space of 10 years after the failed joint venture. Every other joint venture club has had more success than [email protected] - Wests Tigers 2005, St George Illawarra 2010, Manly-Warringah 2008 & 2011, [email protected] 1971 :rofl


----------



## Rooster4Life

Average game by us, i thought Castys no try/penalty wasa big call as i thought he kept the ball from the ground and could have been given try... will be hard for us to make the GF from here but it isnt impossible, we need Friendy back big time as well as Guarra.


----------



## St Pecktor

C'aaaaaaaaaaaaaarn the Riff!!

Riff played a good finals style and came over the top of them in the 2nd, despite the men in pink doing their best to gift it to the chooks. Wowie Sowie! :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> C'aaaaaaaaaaaaaarn the Riff!!
> 
> Riff played a good finals style and came over the top of them in the 2nd, despite the men in pink doing their best to gift it to the chooks. Wowie Sowie! :deal


yeah cos giving a penalty to the riff when one of our players score is helping us out....i rewatched the 'try' and the ref said 'no try penalty' because his elbow hit the ground? well the replay shows his arm and the ball NEVER hitting the ground....so..infact it should have been given a try and the score would have been 18 - 4.....instead they get the penalty and score in the next set to make it 12 - 10, its very fucking annoying but we played like shit anyway so guess we didnt deserve it, no problem though cos now we will be forced to step up or die and come after you next


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> yeah cos giving a penalty to the riff when one of our players score is helping us out....i rewatched the 'try' and the ref said 'no try penalty' because his elbow hit the ground? well the replay shows his arm and the ball NEVER hitting the ground....so..infact it should have been given a try and the score would have been 18 - 4.....instead they get the penalty and score in the next set to make it 12 - 10, its very fucking annoying but we played like shit anyway so guess we didnt deserve it, no problem though cos now we will be forced to step up or die and come after you next


You'll have to get past a red hot Cows in sudden death first. Meanwhile, we'll be faced with our own problem in trying to find room in the 17 for Ben Teo for the following weeks game. :hey


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You'll have to get past a red hot Cows in sudden death first. Meanwhile, we'll be faced with our own problem in trying to find room in the 17 for Ben Teo for the following weeks game. :hey


so you will play us or the cows... gonna be tough for you too


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> so you will play us or the cows... gonna be tough for you too


I think the Cows are the form team in the comp and will be hard to stop. They dominated us like no other team has this year when we played a month and a half back.

Penrith are probably in the best position at the moment, as they'll either play Manly, Storm, or Dogs.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I think the Cows are the form team in the comp and will be hard to stop. They dominated us like no other team has this year when we played a month and a half back.
> 
> Penrith are probably in the best position at the moment, as they'll either play Manly, Storm, or Dogs.


the three best teams are in the same side of the finals now, going to be a tough as to beat cows then you after your week off but its possible, honestly i think us having a week off then playing the storm might have been a disaster after tonights showing, we need a fire under us.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Nah, they play the winners of Storm vs Bulldogs.
> 
> I tell you what, Keary is a niggling little cunt - last time Souths played Manly he got under Lyon's skin, not something easily done. He tried again last night when the ball went into touch off Manly but Lyon just brushed him.
> 
> We'll see more grubby little cunts like him coming through in this non-biff/instant sinbin for throwing a punch era - blokes his size wouldn't be so lippy if they knew they were likely to get snotted for it :yep


He's a pest, and likes to get in players heads. We need players with a bit of cheekiness like that.

Reynolds seems much more dangerous with Keary in the halves. That was one of his best games ever.


----------



## DB Cooper

Off to the Storm vs Canterbury game this arvo. Sounds like Cam Smith is right to go.


----------



## Rooster4Life

just want your opinion on this guys, this was penalized for a double movement due to the ref saying his elbow had touched the ground, i think its a try and would have put us up 18 - 4... thoughts?






at the very least the ref should have gone upstairs, i know we played shit but this was the turning point because the riff scored off the back of the penalty to make it 12 - 10.. massive call for a final.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: and you're not?
> 
> Look at the grubbiest players in the NRL - Ennis, Josh Reynolds, etc. Do they play for Manly? Keary's fast on his way to joining their company. I can't remember the last time I saw a Manly player crowing in the face or turned back of an opposition player when they fucked up like Anemic Keary does.
> 
> This has what exactly to do with Keary being a grubby little cunt?
> 
> :lol: It's cyclical mate - [email protected] took how long to become a potential premiership winning team again? 40 years? :lol:
> 
> Manly rebuilt and made it to 4 GFs and won 2 of them in the space of 10 years after the failed joint venture. Every other joint venture club has had more success than [email protected] - Wests Tigers 2005, St George Illawarra 2010, Manly-Warringah 2008 & 2011, [email protected] 1971 :rofl


At what price? i'd seriously rather stay a single entity, historically relevant club with a soul & culture & never win a comp again than have to merge, i'd have walked away by now if we'd have merged, the NRL & to some degree rugby league shits me to tears, i pretty much only support souths because of family history & the club history & culture surrounding it


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> just want your opinion on this guys, this was penalized for a double movement due to the ref saying his elbow had touched the ground, i think its a try and would have put us up 18 - 4... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the very least the ref should have gone upstairs, i know we played shit but this was the turning point because the riff scored off the back of the penalty to make it 12 - 10.. massive call for a final.


stop whinging, suck shit, i hope the cowgirls beat seven shades of shit out of you cunts next week


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> stop whinging, suck shit, i hope the cowgirls beat seven shades of shit out of you cunts next week


so it was a try then? thought so...cos everything you say is the exact opposite to sense. thanks


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> At what price? i'd seriously rather stay a single entity, historically relevant club with a soul & culture & never win a comp again than have to merge, i'd have walked away by now if we'd have merged, the NRL & to some degree rugby league shits me to tears, i pretty much only support souths because of family history & the club history & culture surrounding it


Manly are still a single entity and still have their history so I don't know what point you think you're making with that load of "soul and culture" shit.

Oh, so your reasons for supporting Souths are unique and totally different to everyone else's reasons for following their team? Take a look at yourself ya fucken nob :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected], where's that donkey king cunt :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Storm warning.












No longer applies.:cheers


----------



## DB Cooper

Just back from my first Storm game in about 2 years. Storm awful from the outset. But won't be loosing any sleep over it :lol:


----------



## Rooster4Life

well id say the winner of this year will come from Cows,Roosters or souffs...Rabbits have the week off so they are sitting very well at the moment, Cows and Roosters gonna do it tough but it could go in there favor as if either of those 2 get to the gf they will be battle hardened... going to be very interesting on friday to see how we handle the red hot cowboys, we are good enough to stop them but if we show up like we did on sat then its bye bye 2014.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> so it was a try then? thought so...cos everything you say is the exact opposite to sense. thanks


hang on, the cocks got the rub of the green plenty of times, Penrith got penalised for offside when Moylan spilled a bomb, it went forward & the call was correct, except Moylan was tackled mid-air without he ball & the player wasn't even going for the ball, the rorters, scored not long after

Dont test me with the footy Luigi, i'll kill you every time, i doubt you know what a pair of boots look like


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Manly are still a single entity and still have their history so I don't know what point you think you're making with that load of "soul and culture" shit.
> 
> Oh, so your reasons for supporting Souths are unique and totally different to everyone else's reasons for following their team? Take a look at yourself ya fucken nob :deal


well it wasn't so much about you, more just a general explanation, but....

you've only been around since just after the second world war pfffttt & you did merge & lets face it, with all the infighting & insular ways of your supporters, you're doomed eventually, unless your supporters get off their arses & start crossing the bridges its all over, the NRL will want all teams to play out of the big stadiums before long, Brookie will never cut it, don't worry about that cunt Abbott giving you 10 large, it'll be another Redfern oval, a training & community ground at best

I can't see you cunts embracing the move to the big smoke, so bye bye


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> hang on, the cocks got the rub of the green plenty of times, Penrith got penalised for offside when Moylan spilled a bomb, it went forward & the call was correct, except Moylan was tackled mid-air without he ball & the player wasn't even going for the ball, the rorters, scored not long after
> 
> Dont test me with the footy Luigi, i'll kill you every time, i doubt you know what a pair of boots look like





Bradman said:


> well it wasn't so much about you, more just a general explanation, but....
> 
> you've only been around since just after the second world war pfffttt & you did merge & lets face it, with all the infighting & insular ways of your supporters, you're doomed eventually, unless your supporters get off their arses & start crossing the bridges its all over, the NRL will want all teams to play out of the big stadiums before long, Brookie will never cut it, don't worry about that cunt Abbott giving you 10 large, it'll be another Redfern oval, a training & community ground at best
> 
> I can't see you cunts embracing the move to the big smoke, so bye bye


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


>


run at me Luigi, you ever touched a footy fat boy?

Rorters are gonnnnnnnnnnne


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> run at me Luigi, you ever touched a footy fat boy?
> 
> Rorters are gonnnnnnnnnnne


i played many seasons in league

the refs in the riff vs roosters game were below average, they made bad calls for both teams but we got it alittle worse, your hate for us wont allow you to see that, the Casty no try should have atleast gone upstairs and IMO would have been given. 18 - 4 sounds a lot better then 12 - 10... also as Trent Robinson said, the refs kept stopping play..even stopping it for a panthers player having a cramp (during that stop soward and moylan got together and had a little chat and what do you know! the next play was a set play which got them a dropout to set up another of there tries) then later on James Maloney is legit injured and guess what? no stopping of the game... crappy reffing not up to finals standard, both teams copped it... it was a stop start game and it was ugly... the Riff got the win but that doesnt change the fact i think we were robbed of a legit try... thank god we got a second chance.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Just back from my first Storm game in about 2 years. Storm awful from the outset. But won't be loosing any sleep over it :lol:


 Yeah but you are obviously a bit upset you're spelling like Ty.atsch


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah but you are obviously a bit upset you're spelling like Ty.atsch


Very few of us are interested enough in NRL down here to get upset about it - least of all me. I'm glad my ticket was a freebee though :lol:

Ty atsch


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> just want your opinion on this guys, this was penalized for a double movement due to the ref saying his elbow had touched the ground, i think its a try and would have put us up 18 - 4... thoughts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at the very least the ref should have gone upstairs, i know we played shit but this was the turning point because the riff scored off the back of the penalty to make it 12 - 10.. massive call for a final.


sorry rooster but thats a straight up double movement and a half. you cant be stationary on the ground with players on you then start crawling toward the line


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah but you are obviously a bit upset you're spelling like Ty.atsch


:lol:


----------



## rusty nails

thought the storm were pretty unlucky to be denied that second try when they were coming back guns blazing.. i really thought we had a game on our hands but the fuckwits in the box just dont understand the concept of benefit of the doubt. 
its not hard. if you need to look at it 50 times then there is obviously reasonable doubt there. as a result the attacking team gets the benefit of that doubt. its dead easy.


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> sorry rooster but thats a straight up double movement and a half. you cant be stationary on the ground with players on you then start crawling toward the line


in fast motion he isnt stationary tho...also the ref claimed the penalty was given due to the players elbow and ball touching the ground which it clearly didnt.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> in fast motion he isnt stationary tho...also the ref claimed the penalty was given due to the players elbow and ball touching the ground which it clearly didnt.


whether he stops for a second or an hour, he stops. it would be a disgrace to award that try


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> whether he stops for a second or an hour, he stops. it would be a disgrace to award that try


again...the ref didnt say he was held and claimed his arm hit the ground... the ref didnt say "you stopped and went again" he said "its a penalty because your elbow and ball hit the ground and you lifted it off the ground for a second try" but that isnt what happend so the ref should have atleast gone upstairs IMO if all he was concerned with was the ball carrying arm touching the ground.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Are you high R4L that first half alone was the standout in refereeing for the season reversing decisions immediately if the video ref found discrepancy it was excellent to see. I have to agree with rusty mate it looked like he was down and held, you can't get up and have another go.


----------



## OZ Puncher

And his elbow looked to.touch the ground aswell


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> again...the ref didnt say he was held and claimed his arm hit the ground... the ref didnt say "you stopped and went again" he said "its a penalty because your elbow and ball hit the ground and you lifted it off the ground for a second try" but that isnt what happend so the ref should have atleast gone upstairs IMO if all he was concerned with was the ball carrying arm touching the ground.


thats just semantics mate. the ref could have called it a triple pirouette with a twist, at the end of the day it was a double movement by any reasonable judgment


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> thats just semantics mate. the ref could have called it a triple pirouette with a twist, at the end of the day it was a double movement by any reasonable judgment


well that is your opinion i guess and your entitled to it, i on the other hand believe it was a try and should have atleast gone upstairs for a review..specially in a finals game.. to each there own i guess and doesnt really matter at the end of the day cos we lost and need to hit back on friday.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Are you high R4L that first half alone was the standout in refereeing for the season reversing decisions immediately if the video ref found discrepancy it was excellent to see. I have to agree with rusty mate it looked like he was down and held, you can't get up and have another go.


standout refereeing? lol alright then so one person says it was the standout reffing this season and another poster says the refs tried to help us and i claim we got the short end of the stick... quite a range of opinions there.


----------



## OZ Puncher

There were a couple of calls they could have pulled up but they let it slide. St the end of the day if your team doesn't win.on the back.of one.refs decision, your team hasn't done enough.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> There were a couple of calls they could have pulled up but they let it slide. St the end of the day if your team doesn't win.on the back.of one.refs decision, your team hasn't done enough.


i.agree.we.played.like.shit.and.deserved.to.lose


----------



## OZ Puncher

I don't think you guys played like shit. I don't think you were prepared for the Penrith side that turned up, they would have beaten most sides


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> I don't think you guys played like shit. I don't think you were prepared for the Penrith side that turned up, they would have beaten most sides


in all fairness i go to every game and have so for years and i can tell you right now we were flat and unorginised in attack, our completion rate was well bellow average and we had no structure to what we were doing, it just seemed like we were trying to score on every play and blow them out of the water fast... it was nowhere close to our best and im expecting robbo to dig into them during the week so we play a better brand of footy, at our best we are the best team in the comp but we havent shown our best more then a couple times this year, im hoping this week is the week.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> in all fairness i go to every game and have so for years and i can tell you right now we were flat and unorginised in attack, our completion rate was well bellow average and we had no structure to what we were doing, it just seemed like we were trying to score on every play and blow them out of the water fast... it was nowhere close to our best and im expecting robbo to dig into them during the week so we play a better brand of footy, at our best we are the best team in the comp but we havent shown our best more then a couple times this year, im hoping this week is the week.


I don't think you know much about Rugby League, i think you show a childlike naivety towards the tactical nuances that abound, sorry Luigi, i like your infantile enthusiasm


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> I don't think you know much about Rugby League, i think you show a childlike naivety towards the tactical nuances that abound, sorry Luigi, i like your infantile enthusiasm


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


>


MY GOD!!!!

MODS, he's threatened to kill my family!!!!


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> MY GOD!!!!
> 
> MODS, he's threatened to kill my family!!!!


im just breaking your balls .... sometime we should meet up at cronulla....have a laugh.


----------



## Dudman




----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> im just breaking your balls .... sometime we should meet up at cronulla....have a laugh.


:lol:


----------



## rusty nails

delete


----------



## St Pecktor

Predictions gents... 

Roosters to overcome a half time deficit to topple the cows, and the aftermath will be no players will get suspended. 

manly will get Ennis'd out of the comp.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Cowboys to knock Roosters out & I'll go out on a limb & pick Manly to topple the Dogs - how I don't know but I'm onboard to the bitter end :yep


----------



## OZ Puncher

I honestly think roosters are going to go out and prove a point this week. They weren't prepared at all. Be good to see cows win though. Dogs to run a clinic on Manly


----------



## Rooster4Life

i think your right Oz puncher....i think we will go out to make our presence known again...well thats what im hoping for anyway  i know at our best we are very capable of winning this comp still, i just hope we bring our best in order to have that chance. im so fucking nervous haha


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Predictions gents...
> 
> Roosters to overcome a half time deficit to topple the cows, and the aftermath will be no players will get suspended.
> 
> manly will get Ennis'd out of the comp.


hey pecks i just finished season 4 of Boardwalk empire (im behind cos i wait for the dvd release) man im pissed about that finale....sucks...i think you know what im talking about but i dont wanna name names in case it spoils it for anyone


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> hey pecks i just finished season 4 of Boardwalk empire (im behind cos i wait for the dvd release) man im pissed about that finale....sucks...i think you know what im talking about but i dont wanna name names in case it spoils it for anyone


I loved season 4. I know what you mean about the finale as well. Season 5 just kicked off in the states. It's going to be the last season as apparently HBO don't want to budget for it any more. Also heard Terrence Winter wants to get into movie. He did wolf of Wall Street.

Good luck at the game tonight buddy. I'll be in Osaka hoping for the opposite though.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I loved season 4. I know what you mean about the finale as well. Season 5 just kicked off in the states. It's going to be the last season as apparently HBO don't want to budget for it any more. Also heard Terrence Winter wants to get into movie. He did wolf of Wall Street.
> 
> Good luck at the game tonight buddy. I'll be in Osaka hoping for the opposite though.


damn there cancelling it? fucking HBO man....they provide some of the best shows in history...The Wire, Sopranos,Boardwalk Empire......but damn they love stopping shows i love lol....my fave was ROME , they cancelled that after 2 seasons...and i agree season 4 was amazing, really glad Chalky got more screen time as his a bad ass. cant wait for season 5.

thanks for the luck mate, only luck i need is if cowboys win i got to cop it from my step mother who is a die hard cowboys fan lol


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Cowboys to knock Roosters out & I'll go out on a limb & pick Manly to topple the Dogs - how I don't know but I'm onboard to the bitter end :yep


if there's any team that can turn it around in a week, it's Manly. I thought they were dead cunts walking around this time last year after you guys limped past the sharks.

You guys are low on troops though, and I do think that all is not right in camp there. Still won't bet against them though.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> damn there cancelling it? fucking HBO man....they provide some of the best shows in history...The Wire, Sopranos,Boardwalk Empire......but damn they love stopping shows i love lol....my fave was ROME , they cancelled that after 2 seasons...and i agree season 4 was amazing, really glad Chalky got more screen time as his a bad ass. cant wait for season 5.
> 
> thanks for the luck mate, only luck i need is if cowboys win i got to cop it from my step mother who is a die hard cowboys fan lol


What's even more disappointing is season 5 takes place 6 years after 4 finished and will only be 7 episodes long. I doubt this was their intentions after 4 finished, as the ending to season 4 left so many things on the edge.

I watched all of game of throans a few months ago. It's a good show, but for mine, it has nothing on boardwalk.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> What's even more disappointing is season 5 takes place 6 years after 4 finished and will only be 7 episodes long. I doubt this was their intentions after 4 finished, as the ending to season 4 left so many things on the edge.
> 
> I watched all of game of throans a few months ago. It's a good show, but for mine, it has nothing on boardwalk.


wow...thats fucking annoying, when they cancelled ROME they threw 4 seasons worth of stories onto the second season in order to wrap it up...seems this is what there doing to boardwalk which is a damn shame as you said so many loose ends..i was really into the Al Capone line, i was really interested in his development and wanted to see him get revenge for his brother etc....seems they will skip all that, i think the reason why Boardwalk isnt as popular as shows like GoT is cos of the time line, the way people talk and the way its set can throw people off...i picked it up easy cos im a huge fan of James Cagney and used to watch old 1920s-40s gangster films so for me this was just a more modern and real take of that time and i loved it...but i can understand why my generation wouldnt all get into it...still it is a work of art that deserves more then a rushed ending.


----------



## stiflers mum

New song by Beau Ryan and Justice Crew with a cameo from Billy Dib. A bit catchy actually.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Double Post


----------



## Rooster4Life

good first half for us..We were all over them till Mini dropped that bomb and gave them a sniff...first 15mins in the second half is important, will we take control again and finish them or will cowboys score first and make this a game again.. Come on Roosters!


----------



## Rooster4Life

Cowboys robbed for third year my ass....it was a clear knockon, the way nine rode the cowboys all the way in the end was sickening...i wouldnt be shocked if degenerate gamblers gus and joey had some money on the cowboys...

Rant over..

Cowboys were good, they didnt give up so props to them, Mini handed them 12 points and has aged 10 years in 2 weeks but im hoping Mini can show up next week and turn it around, We were good for the first 30 and the last 20 the rest was forgettable though, going to be tough against souths but we can win it..but again,Cowboys were not robbed in the end there and im sure once thurston cools off and rewatches it he will even admit it was knocked on by Lui.. Lockyer spoke unbiased at the end respect to him.. Joey should never be on TV he is a joke to the word "Immortal"


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Absolutely robbed. Fuck the roosters.


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Absolutely robbed. Fuck the roosters.


oh please...so your saying that was knocked back then?


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Absolutely robbed. Fuck the roosters.


oh and fuck you too


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

It wasn't a knock on. Went back then bounced forward.


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> It wasn't a knock on. Went back then bounced forward.


no fucking way did it travel back, your just riding the "3 years in a row" band wagon, where we did get lucky is the SKD shepherd near the end which was let go as id suspect it would have been let go if it was the other way around due to the refs worried about giving penalties at the end of big games...but there were a few of the calls tonight for both teams that were questionable.. but NO WAY was that knocked back.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> no fucking way did it travel back, your just riding the "3 years in a row" band wagon, where we did get lucky is the SKD shepherd near the end which was let go as id suspect it would have been let go if it was the other way around due to the refs worried about giving penalties at the end of big games...but there were a few of the calls tonight for both teams that were questionable.. but NO WAY was that knocked back.


pretty obvious that your channel nein masters saved you again, your whole club stinks of shit

your luck runs out next week when you play a real sydney club, the only sydney club, a club that has moe history, more relevance & has a far greater legacy than your mob

sorry luigi, but you probably should stay in twoheadgadine & worry about the second head

btw, you didn't play a game of rugby league, you fat little cunt, don't lie, tell me about it, i know plenty of players from every club in the area, you lying luigi


----------



## Rooster4Life

this is why channel 9 is a joke, there bias calls are a joke, here is a comparison to the fox call team.. its clear 1 team is un bias and the other obviously showing there personal feelings instead of being professional


----------



## stiflers mum




----------



## OZ Puncher

Wow, watching that replay mate, that was flat at worst, it was not forward. Why the fuck can't the get a decent camera angle and/or use birds eye (like in Tennis) to prove their decision. It's not that fucking hard. That was not a knock-on and that is clearly a fucking horrible decision. Lui touched the ball when his body was past the East West arrow indicator and the ball lands in line, if not BACK from that line of travel.


----------



## stiflers mum

3 years in a row!!!!!!!!!!! :-(


----------



## stiflers mum

Sometimes you think ''I wonder what the boys on the forum will be talking about on the forum?'' but like after Green-Briggs I knew today.:lol:
Imagine if Roosters go on to win the premiership.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Last year was different. It was in the 12th minute, they had 68 minutes to get those points back. 

Last night was in the 80th, and it should have been a win to the Cowboys, I can't stand the cunts but they deserved that win.


----------



## Rooster4Life

you can not compare this call to forans hand or the 7th tackle try for the fact those were clear...you THINK it was flat... well sorry to tell you but the refs on field saw it as a knockon and called it no try... the video ref had to be 110% sure it was not knocked on and sorry but there is no evidence to over turn it.

besides it was a knock on for sure, where he is facing has nothing to do with it as it bounced off his forearm then over his shoulder...it was forward and the call was correct, the opinion on this is mixed an i cant understand it i have rewatched it many times and i can not see how you can claim it went backwards...but i can garentee if it was the roosters youd all be calling knock on for sure  very convenient that everyone forgets the cowboys forward pass for there second try that even old prick rabs saw and the tackle on mini when he was in the air to force a dropout though.

2GB,ABC and fox sports all called it a knockon, the only ones ranting about it is the channel 9 team and the teleucrap... no shock there tho


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Last year was different. It was in the 12th minute, they had 68 minutes to get those points back.
> 
> Last night was in the 80th, and it should have been a win to the Cowboys, I can't stand the cunts but they deserved that win.


no... cowboys had a chance to win it, mini gifted them 12 points and thurston made a break and ignored an inside runner and opted to kick to the winger and failed... THATS what cost them.. they had all the momentum in the second half and had all the chance in the world to get the lead but we put it together in the last 20 mins to take control once more and slot the field goal.. i dont mind the cowboys as many of them used to be with the roosters so i have a soft spot and i hated seeing them get robbed in the 7th tackle last season, but they did not get robbed last night.. Controversial cos it was a close call? maybe... but these cries about it was a robbery are way off the mark, i still think it was knocked on and was the correct call.. i know its a hard pill to swallow cos people fucking hate us so much plus people feel sorry for them for getting back into the game and just missing out in the end.. i get that, but like i said they had there chances but didnt pull it off.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I think you are just getting the ol' my team can't do any wrong persona atm. Ball was touched with Lui in line with the pointer arrow on the 40, where it travelled to a position behind the linear travel to behind or at worst in line with the arrow. Clearly not a knock on and benefit of the doubt to the attacking team as they will not introduce decent camera angles to combat these scenarios.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> I think you are just getting the ol' my team can't do any wrong persona atm. Ball was touched with Lui in line with the pointer arrow on the 40, where it travelled to a position behind the linear travel to behind or at worst in line with the arrow. Clearly not a knock on and benefit of the doubt to the attacking team as they will not introduce decent camera angles to combat these scenarios.


oh no my team can do wrong, as we did last night.. dont think i seen a dumber play then mini's since hodges in origin, i also admit that the refs got a few calls wrong last night, some were in our benefit but others were in theres. but i stand by it was knocked on and if thurston had been tackled and they called a scrum this would not be nearly as big as everyone is making out.. No try.. right call..end of story. im over talking about it to be honest lets just agree to disagree


----------



## rusty nails

i hate both teams so as an impartial observer i can say it was a cut and dried knock on. it hits lui behind him and lands in front of him even though hes still got forward momentum.. you dont need to be a physics professor to work that out.
i must admit though it gave me a bit of joy to see thurston on the verge of tears.. anything that makes him that sad cant be too bad can it?


----------



## rusty nails

i must say i thought the ref was great last night too. it must have been a tough game to ref that one but if you listened to him you could hear him doing all he could to award trys off his own bat without fucking around


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> i must say i thought the ref was great last night too. it must have been a tough game to ref that one but *if you listened to him you could hear him doing all he could to award trys off his own bat without fucking around*


have to agree there, they did a decent job last night.. as i said there wasa few questionable calls both ways but nothing outstandingly bad, they kept the game moving and boy was it fast paced.. that game took alot out of us physically and mentally im concerned about having to turn up again next week against souths.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Don't worry man you guys will pump Souths.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> Don't worry man you guys will pump Souths.


wish i had your confidence haha...sadly i been watching us all season be hot and cold.. frankly i have no fucking idea what roosters side will turn up against souths.. we could win by 20 or lose by 20 depending on how we decide to play. for now ill assume we will bring our best which would = a win. fingers crossed.


----------



## Rooster4Life

early days in this game so far but my thoughts are the same as last week against souths... manly are a shadow of what they were.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> you can not compare this call to forans hand or the 7th tackle try for the fact those were clear...you THINK it was flat... well sorry to tell you but the refs on field saw it as a knockon and called it no try... the video ref had to be 110% sure it was not knocked on and sorry but there is no evidence to over turn it.
> 
> besides it was a knock on for sure, where he is facing has nothing to do with it as it bounced off his forearm then over his shoulder...it was forward and the call was correct, the opinion on this is mixed an i cant understand it i have rewatched it many times and i can not see how you can claim it went backwards...but i can garentee if it was the roosters youd all be calling knock on for sure  very convenient that everyone forgets the cowboys forward pass for there second try that even old prick rabs saw and the tackle on mini when he was in the air to force a dropout though.
> 
> 2GB,ABC and fox sports all called it a knockon, the only ones ranting about it is the channel 9 team and the teleucrap... no shock there tho


channel nein suck Easts/ roosters/sydney/sydney city cock & always have, Gyngel is a stooge

you're a dumb cunt


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> wish i had your confidence haha...sadly i been watching us all season be hot and cold.. frankly i have no fucking idea what roosters side will turn up against souths.. we could win by 20 or lose by 20 depending on how we decide to play. for now ill assume we will bring our best which would = a win. fingers crossed.


your best won't be good enough against our best luigi, be told

when at best footballers will beat athletes


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> channel nein suck Easts/ roosters/sydney/sydney city cock & always have, Gyngel is a stooge
> 
> you're a dumb cunt


you have a lot of growing up to do, you lack the maturity to post an opinion without lashing out with a petty school boy like insult... sad thing is im sure you are old enough to be father yet act less mature then my 10 year old cousin, we roosters and rabbitohs fans dont like each other its true but the difference with you an pecks is i respect him even if we put shit on each other.. you are just a typical bitter/jealous old man who must have a few loose wires or major issues in life to come on a forum purely for the reason to be hated... we would be better off without you here as you offer nothing to the boxing forum and even less in this rugby league thread. i remember back on eastside i had to resort to ignoring you so i wouldn't have to listen to your pointless abuse.. so i think ill just go back to what worked there.. take care and please seek help.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> you have a lot of growing up to do, you lack the maturity to post an opinion without lashing out with a petty school boy like insult... sad thing is im sure you are old enough to be father yet act less mature then my 10 year old cousin, we roosters and rabbitohs fans dont like each other its true but the difference with you an pecks is i respect him even if we put shit on each other.. you are just a typical bitter/jealous old man who must have a few loose wires or major issues in life to come on a forum purely for the reason to be hated... we would be better off without you here as you offer nothing to the boxing forum and even less in this rugby league thread. i remember back on eastside i had to resort to ignoring you so i wouldn't have to listen to your pointless abuse.. so i think ill just go back to what worked there.. take care and please seek help.


I love winding you up Luigi, you're an easy mark

If you were ever fit enough to play rugby league, i would have driven you into a send off frenzy every day of the week, but you would have been a fat little luigi, so no dice


----------



## St Pecktor

For the first 3/4 of the season, I was convinced south's were about 95%of the 2013 south's. The addition of Keary has been a revelation though, and has got the best out of our backs. Auva'a, Johnson and have had amazing first up seasons and Dylan walker is about a year away from origin, and an aus guernsey. Keary has been able to give them quality ball. We now have the x factor, and are a notch above our 2013 team. 

I think we'll win the comp, providing we don't choke.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> For the first 3/4 of the season, I was convinced south's were about 95%of the 2013 south's. The addition of Keary has been a revelation though, and has got the best out of our backs. Auva'a, Johnson and have had amazing first up seasons and Dylan walker is about a year away from origin, and an aus guernsey. Keary has been able to give them quality ball. We now have the x factor, and are a notch above our 2013 team.
> 
> I think we'll win the comp, providing we don't choke.


the thing about you guys is you have been ordinary the last month and a half, you smashed manly pretty well but im not sure whether that was due to return of form or manly just being extremely poor?.. anyway, you have had the week off and facing us who have had 2 back to back emotionally draining games so you have the upper hand but i feel this game on friday feels more of a GF then the GF will be, these 2 teams will no doubt soften eachother up for the riff or the bulldogs the following week, i think you guys have a great chance to win this comp but you have a few demons to beat first, should be a good game and im nervous as hell as im sure everyone who has a team still alive is feeling.. bring on friday


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> your best won't be good enough against our best luigi, be told
> 
> when at best footballers will beat athletes


Congratulations on reaching 1,247 more posts than your original wide_open_road account Bradman.:clap:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> early days in this game so far but my thoughts are the same as last week against souths... manly are a shadow of what they were.


IMO Manly over-achieved last night. They did well considering their injuries and looked way more fired up than they did last week vs Souths.

That said, I can't see the doggies getting past Penrith, they were easy for an understrength Manly to penetrate and looked like they'd given up when DCE scored his field goal.

I'm cheering the pennies from here on GO YOU PANTHERS!!!!!! :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I love winding you up Luigi, you're an easy mark
> 
> If you were ever fit enough to play rugby league, i would have driven you into a send off frenzy every day of the week, but you would have been a fat little luigi, so no dice


Mate, if you think anyone here believes you ever played a game of rugby league in your life you're kidding yourself.

I've only ever seen you rip off passages from Phil Gould's column when talking about 'the modern game' and so on. You're a clown :lol:


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Tuff Gong said:


> Mate, if you think anyone here believes you ever played a game of rugby league in your life you're kidding yourself.
> 
> I've only ever seen you rip off passages from Phil Gould's column when talking about 'the modern game' and so on. You're a clown :lol:


I'd suggest he has spent more of his time at the mardi gras than playing league. The lying cunt eats $5 steaks.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Mate, if you think anyone here believes you ever played a game of rugby league in your life you're kidding yourself.
> 
> I've only ever seen you rip off passages from Phil Gould's column when talking about 'the modern game' and so on. You're a clown :lol:


fuck off you smelly little jock cunt, i bet you're a pasty, buck toothed highland inbred


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> I'd suggest he has spent more of his time at the mardi gras than playing league. The lying cunt eats $5 steaks.


mardi gras is great, i go every year

$5 steaks were great, good quality, pity the $7 beer you had to buy to get one

but i don't know who you are or where you're from but knowing the boxing fraternity, you'd be some simpleton cunt who doesn't go near cities because you get lost


----------



## DB Cooper

Only place I've ever seen a $5 steak is on a seniors menu at an RSL :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> Only place I've ever seen a $5 steak is on a seniors menu at an RSL :lol:


says it all really

speaking of the rissole, i'm due for a few beers about now, hooroo :cheers


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman.


----------



## stiflers mum

Say's he's going to the rissole 4.27 hooroo still browsing the forum.:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

stiflers mum said:


> Say's he's going to the rissole 4.27 hooroo still browsing the forum.:lol:


2.27. It's only 3.12 now.


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> 2.27. It's only 3.12 now.


 I was going off the times above your username. He was still online 18 minutes after he said he was leaving.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> mardi gras is great, i go every year
> 
> $5 steaks were great, good quality, pity the $7 beer you had to buy to get one
> 
> but i don't know who you are or where you're from but knowing the boxing fraternity, you'd be some simpleton cunt who doesn't go near cities because you get lost


And the bull shit continues.
The mythical $5 steak is just a story you made up.


----------



## DB Cooper

Innocent Bystander said:


> And the bull shit continues.
> The mythical $5 steak is just a story you made up.


I'd like to know how big these $5 steaks are? I'm thinking kid's meal or seniors meal :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Spider said:


> I'd like to know how big these $5 steaks are? I'm thinking kid's meal or seniors meal :lol:


I haven't seen $5 club deals since the 90's...at the same time I could get a carton of Sydney bitter for $20!! Sadly, those days are gone.


----------



## DB Cooper

bruiserh89 said:


> I haven't seen $5 club deals since the 90's...at the same time I could get a carton of Sydney bitter for $20!! Sadly, those days are gone.


Most of us are getting paid 3 or 4 times as much as we were back then. But a decent steak in a pub will now cost you around $25.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Spider said:


> I'd like to know how big these $5 steaks are? I'm thinking kid's meal or seniors meal :lol:


They don't exist mate or if they did it was during the Cold War era.
Wide-Open-Mardi-Gras-Anus tried to bull shit as usual and got called out on it by the entire Australian community and even admitted to all the Pork Pies.
But the charade begins again today, now there is $7 beers involved.
Bradmans world,Bradmans world party time excellent...


----------



## Dudman

bruiserh89 said:


> I haven't seen $5 club deals since the 90's...at the same time I could get a carton of Sydney bitter for $20!! Sadly, those days are gone.


well, thats your problem, be cool

thats cause you're eating in some far flung rsl in bum fuck provincial Australia, i'm sorry you were forced to buy there


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Say's he's going to the rissole 4.27 hooroo still browsing the forum.:lol:


i leave my computer on, like every cunt, but it twas a good night, struggle street tomorrow, but thanks anyway westy scum


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> I'd like to know how big these $5 steaks are? I'm thinking kid's meal or seniors meal :lol:[/QUOT
> 
> they were a decent size, you had to buy a beer, it was surry hills, the forresters, on *Foveaux st, i doubt you've ever been to such an eclectic sydney suburb, all of you, i know you lot are boxing hillbillies, but if you ever get away from bum fuck shit arsed suburb or country town, come meet me, hey, you want knock me, we're talking the most eclectic, edgy part of sydney, i know you all struggle, but good luck with your rent or mortgages in shitsville haha *:lol:


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> They don't exist mate or if they did it was during the Cold War era.
> Wide-Open-Mardi-Gras-Anus tried to bull shit as usual and got called out on it by the entire Australian community and even admitted to all the Pork Pies.
> But the charade begins again today, now there is $7 beers involved.
> Bradmans world,Bradmans world party time excellent...


they didn't exist or don't exist in your history or life now, because you rent a place in hicksville & hamburgers are at a premium, i feel for poor cunts like you, take it easy mate, i'm not a bad bastard, i wish you no illwill


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> Most of us are getting paid 3 or 4 times as much as we were back then. But a decent steak in a pub will now cost you around $25.


maybe it does, but this was a long time argument, that was then, his was know, the original argument was telling some pommy cunt about getting cheap grub in sydney, so now its probably $10 buck steaks & a schooner, time moves on, there will always be cheap eats in the city to pander to the traveler market, lots of competition, but you cunts are boxing fans & you lick windows & are as stupid & as ugly as tyson so i wouldn't expect you all to understand....


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> Spider said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to know how big these $5 steaks are? I'm thinking kid's meal or seniors meal :lol:[/QUOT
> 
> they were a decent size, you had to buy a beer, it was surry hills, the forresters, on *Foveaux st, i doubt you've ever been to such an eclectic sydney suburb, all of you, i know you lot are boxing hillbillies, but if you ever get away from bum fuck shit arsed suburb or country town, come meet me, hey, you want knock me, we're talking the most eclectic, edgy part of sydney, i know you all struggle, but good luck with your rent or mortgages in shitsville haha *:lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck me dead old Pinnochios nose is getting longer each time he posts.
Click to expand...


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> maybe it does, but this was a long time argument, that was then, his was know, the original argument was telling some pommy cunt about getting cheap grub in sydney, so now its probably $10 buck steaks & a schooner, time moves on, there will always be cheap eats in the city to pander to the traveler market, lots of competition, but you cunts are boxing fans & you lick windows & are as stupid & as ugly as tyson so i wouldn't expect you all to understand....


Not very much truth in this post.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> the thing about you guys is you have been ordinary the last month and a half, you smashed manly pretty well but im not sure whether that was due to return of form or manly just being extremely poor?.. anyway, you have had the week off and facing us who have had 2 back to back emotionally draining games so you have the upper hand but i feel this game on friday feels more of a GF then the GF will be, these 2 teams will no doubt soften eachother up for the riff or the bulldogs the following week, i think you guys have a great chance to win this comp but you have a few demons to beat first, should be a good game and im nervous as hell as im sure everyone who has a team still alive is feeling.. bring on friday


I dont think we've been that ordinary. We've missed Teo, and a couple of others, but will be full strength this Friday. Our first 50 minutes against Manly was brilliant. Sure Manly were down on players, and havent been great lately, but theyre a tough gritty side who very rarely get blown off the park like that. I think it will play into our favour that we didnt go on with it, and Manly came back as it shows that we need to improve. Going into a semi after a 50-0 win could set a sense of complacency.

I finally watched the round 26 match just yesterday. I'm expecting a much different attack from Souths this time around. Reynolds was suspended that game, and it was Suttons first game back after a 5 week injury, and he stifled our attack. Even still, we only lost by 4, and 14 of your points came while we had a man down, including some lucky trys like the one where the grubber rolled into and bounced off the post. Keary and Reynolds utilise our backline in a whole different way. I worry about Keary being manhandled out of form though. He's a pretty skinny lad, and needs a few more kgs in the off season, but hes doing a fine job for now, and adds a lot to the team.

Roosters defence isnt where it was last year, and they can fall to sleep at times. I expect it to be a very very fiery first 15 minutes with Napa, and co to go head hunting again. It'll be in your game plan to unsettle us by whatever means possible, and we've got players who can return the favour. Hopefully the referee makes his presence felt, in a positive way, and doesnt let the game spiral out of control. Then it's just a matter of whoever settles down and plays the better football, which I believe will be us.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> fuck off you smelly little jock cunt, i bet you're a pasty, buck toothed highland inbred


Who lives in a shoebox by the sea?
Spongebob Bradman!
Who can see rich folks roofs from his balcony?
Wide Open Squarepants!


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I dont think we've been that ordinary. We've missed Teo, and a couple of others, but will be full strength this Friday. Our first 50 minutes against Manly was brilliant. Sure Manly were down on players, and havent been great lately, but theyre a tough gritty side who very rarely get blown off the park like that. I think it will play into our favour that we didnt go on with it, and Manly came back as it shows that we need to improve. Going into a semi after a 50-0 win could set a sense of complacency.
> 
> I finally watched the round 26 match just yesterday. I'm expecting a much different attack from Souths this time around. Reynolds was suspended that game, and it was Suttons first game back after a 5 week injury, and he stifled our attack. Even still, we only lost by 4, and 14 of your points came while we had a man down, including some lucky trys like the one where the grubber rolled into and bounced off the post. Keary and Reynolds utilise our backline in a whole different way. I worry about Keary being manhandled out of form though. He's a pretty skinny lad, and needs a few more kgs in the off season, but hes doing a fine job for now, and adds a lot to the team.
> 
> Roosters defence isnt where it was last year, and they can fall to sleep at times. I expect it to be a very very fiery first 15 minutes with Napa, and co to go head hunting again. It'll be in your game plan to unsettle us by whatever means possible, and we've got players who can return the favour. Hopefully the referee makes his presence felt, in a positive way, and doesnt let the game spiral out of control. Then it's just a matter of whoever settles down and plays the better football, which I believe will be us.


Yeah we def had a game plan to hurt you guys in round 26, and it worked for a long period as i thought sammy and co became very quite..and i expect us to do the same this week though i wouldnt expect it to work as well as it did then... i do agree you are far better off without sutton in the halves as he did ruin the flow of your team in round 26 i noticed that big time so im expecting another gear or 2 from you but i also know we have alot of improvement left in us with friend back in the side, i know you said we scored 14 points when you were a man down which is true but at that point in the game i just felt we were going to get over the top of you regardless, we were finding holes and one of the breaks led to the sin binning which was a fair call. ill be just happy for us to defend for 80mins like we did last season.. that has cost us so many games this season that we should have won, we just seem to fall asleep at times.

your prediction is pretty spot on as i agree it will be intense at the start but ultimatly come down to who is calmer and can play the smartest footy.. what concerns me is the 2 emotionally draining games we are coming off plus from reports mini is not fit and hasnt trained for a month which would explain his terrible form of late.. the key for you will be to grubber behind the line cos mini has ALOT of issues with those small kicks, i still have faith he will catch the high balls though. going to be tough but i think Pearce will continue his great form and outplay reynolds and keary as long as we keep awake for the full 80.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Yeah we def had a game plan to hurt you guys in round 26, and it worked for a long period as i thought sammy and co became very quite..and i expect us to do the same this week though i wouldnt expect it to work as well as it did then... i do agree you are far better off without sutton in the halves as he did ruin the flow of your team in round 26 i noticed that big time so im expecting another gear or 2 from you but i also know we have alot of improvement left in us with friend back in the side, i know you said we scored 14 points when you were a man down which is true but at that point in the game i just felt we were going to get over the top of you regardless, we were finding holes and one of the breaks led to the sin binning which was a fair call. ill be just happy for us to defend for 80mins like we did last season.. that has cost us so many games this season that we should have won, we just seem to fall asleep at times.
> 
> your prediction is pretty spot on as i agree it will be intense at the start but ultimatly come down to who is calmer and can play the smartest footy.. what concerns me is the 2 emotionally draining games we are coming off plus from reports mini is not fit and hasnt trained for a month which would explain his terrible form of late.. the key for you will be to grubber behind the line cos mini has ALOT of issues with those small kicks, i still have faith he will catch the high balls though. going to be tough but i think Pearce will continue his great form and outplay reynolds and keary as long as we keep awake for the full 80.


I heard that Mini had a shocker under the high ball against the Cows. To be honest, I hope maGuire doesnt target him under the high ball like he did with Tafua, as I think it was more of a one off as Mini is usually pretty good under the high ball.

Pearce has gone to a new level in recent weeks. I heard he's now being trained by the guy who taught Andrew Johns. Theres already been a few media articles about Fridays game, and I expect there'll be a couple more each day until the game. I feel the grand final winner will come from this game, but if we do win, we will need to get over the emotional hangover quick and get up for the grand final as it will be an all new experience for our players. Unfortunately I'm rostered to work this Friday, and will miss the game. My boss isnt likely to let me have it off as I'll be coming off a 3 week holiday, and actually need to call him now as my flight back has been cancelled and I'll need to take an extra day off work. I'll be watching it on one of the tvs though, and hope my absence is a good luck omen, as the last 2 semis I've been to have seen us lose.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> they were a decent size, you had to buy a beer, it was surry hills, the forresters, on *Foveaux st, i doubt you've ever been to such an eclectic sydney suburb, all of you, i know you lot are boxing hillbillies, but if you ever get away from bum fuck shit arsed suburb or country town, come meet me, hey, you want knock me, we're talking the most eclectic, edgy part of sydney, i know you all struggle, but good luck with your rent or mortgages in shitsville haha *:lol:


Look at this pathetic, dribbling drunken cunt


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor,Rooster4Life please mock Bradman in your posts guys.


----------



## Kel

I wonder if Bradman has spent all of his workers compensation claim as yet?


----------



## stiflers mum

He seems a bit rattled in post #2644 :lol:.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> He seems a bit rattled in post #2644 :lol:.


He loves the abuse, does @wide_open_troughboy :yep


----------



## rusty nails

Innocent Bystander said:


> They don't exist mate or if they did it was during the Cold War era.
> Wide-Open-Mardi-Gras-Anus tried to bull shit as usual and got called out on it by the entire Australian community and even admitted to all the Pork Pies.
> But the charade begins again today, now there is $7 beers involved.
> *Bradmans world,Bradmans world party time excellent..*.


:rofl


----------



## rusty nails

interesting reading that they are considering taking the grand final out of sydney. unless its the broncos vs the cowboys i dont like the idea at all. sydney is the home of league. on a similar note, does anyone know why the fuck they keep taking the origin to melbourne?


----------



## rusty nails

Kel said:


> I wonder if Bradman has spent all of his workers compensation claim as yet?


have to be getting close.. i bet those RSL stairs are starting to look invitingly slippery...


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> interesting reading that they are considering taking the grand final out of sydney. unless its the broncos vs the cowboys i dont like the idea at all. sydney is the home of league. on a similar note, does anyone know *why the fuck they keep taking the origin to melbourne?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> my guess would be to help grow the game down there... but it will never work as melbourne love big sporting events but they wont follow our sport as a whole, as for moving the GF up to brisbane.. no... we have the best stadium in the country (ANZ).. and regardless of what QLD say Sydney is the home of league and will always be the home of the GF, if it were 2 qld teams i guess maybe they could host it up there but as it stands it will stay at ANZ and id be shocked if they moved... ANZ fits so many people and is a money machine.


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> St Pecktor,Rooster4Life please mock Bradman in your posts guys.


i dont see the need to mock him... his doing a pretty good job on his own.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> rusty nails said:
> 
> 
> 
> interesting reading that they are considering taking the grand final out of sydney. unless its the broncos vs the cowboys i dont like the idea at all. sydney is the home of league. on a similar note, does anyone know *why the fuck they keep taking the origin to melbourne?[*/QUOTE]
> 
> my guess would be to help grow the game down there... but it will never work as melbourne love big sporting events but they wont follow our sport as a whole, as for moving the GF up to brisbane.. no... we have the best stadium in the country (ANZ).. and regardless of what QLD say Sydney is the home of league and will always be the home of the GF, if it were 2 qld teams i guess maybe they could host it up there but as it stands it will stay at ANZ and id be shocked if they moved... ANZ fits so many people and is a money machine.
> 
> 
> 
> All theyre doing though is making a fuckload of NSW and QL fans travel. i doubt 1/3 of the fans there are from melbourne or have an afl alleigance..
> To me a massive part of the appeal of origin is that it is such an exclusively NSW and QL event.. its special BECAUSE its segregated.. if every cunt could be in on it it wouldnt mean jack shit. you might as well just run an extra comp
Click to expand...


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Look at this pathetic, dribbling drunken cunt


I forgot, you can't afford a beer in WA


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> I wonder if Bradman has spent all of his workers compensation claim as yet?


nope, want a loan? the interest might be a bit steep for a poor cunt like you


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> i dont see the need to mock him... his doing a pretty good job on his own.


Listen here kid, i don't think you should start hassling me, i've just been warned that i'm not allowed to make you cry any more by the mods

they deemed that you were getting too upset & told me i'd be having a break if i didn't stop picking on you, thats what a fucking skirt you are

anyway, i can't rip you a new arsehole anymore

bye


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I forgot, you can't afford a beer in WA


What's this 'WA' shit? I live on the northern beaches of Sydney & I can certainly afford a beer here. I don't have to go scrounging for $5 steaks to stay fed either ya dopey fucken cunt.

[email protected] living on 3 minute noodles just so he can afford to look at the roof of Glen McGrath's poolhouse from his postage-stamp sized balcony :lol:


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Tuff Gong said:


> What's this 'WA' shit? I live on the northern beaches of Sydney & I can certainly afford a beer here. I don't have to go scrounging for $5 steaks to stay fed either ya dopey fucken cunt.
> 
> [email protected] living on 3 minute noodles just so he can afford to look at the roof of Glen McGrath's poolhouse from his postage-stamp sized balcony :lol:


If he went out scrounging for the mythical $5 steaks with 'mountain of mash' he'd die of starvation.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> What's this 'WA' shit? I live on the northern beaches of Sydney & I can certainly afford a beer here. I don't have to go scrounging for $5 steaks to stay fed either ya dopey fucken cunt.
> 
> [email protected] living on 3 minute noodles just so he can afford to look at the roof of Glen McGrath's poolhouse from his postage-stamp sized balcony :lol:


postage stamp sized balcony? its fucking huge you simpleton

see, i don't know who you are, i realise that you're creepy & stalk around on the net, but thats not my go, i forget who's who on here from week to week, you're all just nicknames on a screen

but you certainly do creep me out


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> If he went out scrounging for the mythical $5 steaks with 'mountain of mash' he'd die of starvation.


they were excellent actually, i refused to go to that pub after Luke Ricketson bought it

we've established that this gong bloke is from the insular peninsular & not WA (silly me), so where are you from chap? please tell me some god forsaken westy shithole


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> they were excellent actually, i refused to go to that pub after Luke Ricketson bought it
> 
> we've established that this gong bloke is from the insular peninsular & not WA (silly me), so where are you from chap? please tell me some god forsaken westy shithole


We've established that you're full of shit.
$33 for a killer porterhouse steak where I live.
I know you can get cheaper but not $5.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> We've established that you're full of shit.
> $33 for a killer porterhouse steak where I live.
> I know you can get cheaper but not $5.


so you couldn't get one at the foresters in surry hills about 10 years ago?

it must have been in an alternate universe, you must be getting ripped off in mount druitt


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> so you couldn't get one at the foresters in surry hills about 10 years ago?
> 
> it must have been in an alternate universe, you must be getting ripped off in mount druitt


This just gets better every time you post Pinnochio.
The 'Pom' you told about these elusive $5 steaks with a mountain of mash was only about 3 years ago on ESB not 10.
We might have to request the @Bart files to confirm.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> This just gets better every time you post Pinnochio.
> The 'Pom' you told about these elusive $5 steaks with a mountain of mash was only about 3 years ago on ESB not 10.
> We might have to request the @*Bart* files to confirm.


you're delusional, not to mention stupid, get back to selling crack to kids out at Green Valley


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> you're delusional, not to mention stupid, get back to selling crack to kids out at Green Valley


Mate I just want a $5 steak meal without coming across as a cheap stake.


----------



## thehook13

https://au.beamly.com/exclusives/20...&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=nrlgrub_12092014

Nrl grub team of the year :rofl


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Mate I just want a $5 steak meal without coming across as a cheap stake.


shhhhh i'm watching midget porn you ingrate


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> shhhhh i'm watching midget porn you ingrate


I don't believe you.
Why lie to make friends Choad?


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> I don't believe you.
> Why lie to make friends Choad?


ok, its interracial swingers porn, why split hairs?


----------



## rusty nails

thehook13 said:


> https://au.beamly.com/exclusives/20...&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=nrlgrub_12092014
> 
> Nrl grub team of the year :rofl


its hard to argue with almost any of them picks. hodges, tate, ennis and thaiday are walk ins.. though you would have to throw thurston in there somewhere too


----------



## Kel

Paul Gallens been top of that list for 10yrs in my opinion, complete utter grub, although does get a pass mark for dropping that fuckwit Beau Ryan.

Todd Carneys not a grub on the field, so he's a little unlucky to make the side.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> ok, its interracial swingers porn, why split hairs?


Don't know what you're viewing there Choad.
The last time I saw any hairs getting split watching porn, pub steak meals cost about $4.
All the sluts are bald now bro.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Don't know what you're viewing there Choad.
> The last time I saw any hairs getting split watching porn, pub steak meals cost about $4.
> All the sluts are bald now bro.


I told you what i was watching you illiterate cove, can you not read? have you no imagination?


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> I told you what i was watching you illiterate cove, can you not read? have you no imagination?


I can read, but it's hard to believe a fucking word you type Choad.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> I can read, but it's hard to believe a fucking word you type Choad.


Well fancy fucking that :hey

http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/2009/10/forresters-hotel-5-steaks-surry-hills.html


----------



## OZ Puncher

Well fuck me.....


----------



## Dudman

And for this group of malcontented window lickers bereft of any female attention, with the money they save on dinner they could have legged it over the road to the touch of class


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> Well fancy fucking that :hey
> 
> http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/2009/10/forresters-hotel-5-steaks-surry-hills.html


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Surely you jest? 200 grams is that the kids menu?


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Surely you jest? 200 grams is that the kids menu?


I can't remember yesterday let alone all those years ago you stupid cove

ring them & ask them


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Bradman said:


> I can't remember yesterday let alone all those years ago you stupid cove
> 
> ring them & ask them


Pinnochio are you telling fibs again?


----------



## rusty nails

Bradman said:


> Well fancy fucking that :hey
> 
> http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/2009/10/forresters-hotel-5-steaks-surry-hills.html
> 
> dated half a decade ago
> 
> http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/search?q=forresters+hotel


wow.. and it was only half a decade ago! :happy
http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/search?q=forresters+hotel


----------



## Innocent Bystander

rusty nails said:


> wow.. and it was only half a decade ago! :happy
> http://simonfoodfavourites.blogspot.com.au/search?q=forresters+hotel


Let's not split hairs that menu is October 2009 ....about a fortnight short of a half decade.


----------



## Kel

The only problem it's the wrong pub, you stated all those years ago that it was ""The friend in hand hotel" at Glebe


----------



## Dudman

Kel said:


> The only problem it's the wrong pub, you stated all those years ago that it was ""The friend in hand hotel" at Glebe


You really are a slow simpleton cunt Kkkkkkkel

You need to keep up


----------



## stiflers mum

And it's only Mondays.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> And it's only Mondays.


That was later in the piece, it was weekends when I had 7 or 8


----------



## DB Cooper

Bradman said:


> That was later in the piece, it was weekends when I had 7 or 8


Probably in the one sitting if they were $5 each :smile


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> Probably in the one sitting if they were $5 each :smile


No, had to leave room for a pie at the footy


----------



## bruiserh89

Tuff Gong said:


> IMO Manly over-achieved last night. They did well considering their injuries and looked way more fired up than they did last week vs Souths.
> 
> That said, I can't see the doggies getting past Penrith, they were easy for an understrength Manly to penetrate and looked like they'd given up when DCE scored his field goal.
> 
> I'm cheering the pennies from here on GO YOU PANTHERS!!!!!! :yep


Yep I'm going to jump on the Chocky soldiers bandwagon too!


----------



## St Pecktor

Predictions...

Souths 28 - Roosters 20

Penrith 13 - Dogs 12.

:cheers


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths 19-Roosters18

Dogs 24-Panthers10

:cheers


----------



## Rooster4Life

Roosters by 6
Bulldogs by 10


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I can't remember yesterday let alone all those years ago you stupid cove
> 
> ring them & ask them


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


>


Furio was one bad arsed dude. That episode was gold as well. Loved the way Artie was trying to hype him self up talking tough in the mirror. :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Furio was one bad arsed dude. That episode was gold as well. Loved the way Artie was trying to hype him self up talking tough in the mirror. :lol:


:lol: Poor Artie Bucco, what a fucking wimp.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Souths 19-Roosters18
> 
> Dogs 24-Panthers10
> 
> :cheers





Rooster4Life said:


> Roosters by 6
> Bulldogs by 10


I don't really see the Dogs winning by a decent margin to be honest, if at all.

They have a good defence, and a good forward pack, but aside from the first 20 mins against a depleted Manly, they offered nothing.

I hope they do win though, because if Souths win, I'd much prefer to beat the Dogs in the GF than Penrith as I don't mind the Chocy soldier cunts.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: Poor Artie Bucco, what a fucking wimp.


He gets pussy whipped by his missus as well. She does have a decent rack though :hey

Where abouts are you up to in the show? I read in the lounge about a month back that you were watching the show again, as you didn't see it all before.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


>


que??? non comprende *seÃ±or *


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> He gets pussy whipped by his missus as well. She does have a decent rack though :hey
> 
> Where abouts are you up to in the show? I read in the lounge about a month back that you were watching the show again, as you didn't see it all before.


I've got one episode of season 4 to watch then I'll start on season 5. I don't know if I've watched any of season 5 yet (I bought season 1-5 on DVD about 4 years ago and thought I'd only watched up to halfway through season 3 but I've definitely seen the season 4 episodes before so I must have at lests watched that far).

I'll have to grab the remaining seasons once I've finished season 5 - how many did they do? 7 or 8 seasons? One of the seasons is in 2 parts isn't it?

Furio was awesome, it was a shame that they pussified him by making him fall for Carmella and then wrote him out of the show after he was tempted to push Tony into the chopper rotor...unless he reappears in a later season? (no spoiler-o) :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> que??? non comprende *señor *


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


>


I tried in spanish, but my efforts to communicate with you may be exhausted, i just don't understand

All i see is some soapy looking European looking chap speaking a strange language


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I've got one episode of season 4 to watch then I'll start on season 5. I don't know if I've watched any of season 5 yet (I bought season 1-5 on DVD about 4 years ago and thought I'd only watched up to halfway through season 3 but I've definitely seen the season 4 episodes before so I must have at lests watched that far).
> 
> I'll have to grab the remaining seasons once I've finished season 5 - how many did they do? 7 or 8 seasons? One of the seasons is in 2 parts isn't it?
> 
> Furio was awesome, it was a shame that they pussified him by making him fall for Carmella and then wrote him out of the show after he was tempted to push Tony into the chopper rotor...unless he reappears in a later season? (no spoiler-o) :yep


Season 6 has 2 parts. The first part has 12 episodes, then theres another 7 or 9 episodes to part 2.

Season 4 is good. Season 5 is decent as well. Steve Buscemi comes into season 5, and Robert Loggia also stars in it.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> I tried in spanish, but my efforts to communicate with you may be exhausted, i just don't understand
> 
> All i see is some soapy looking European looking chap speaking a strange language


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Season 6 has 2 parts. The first part has 12 episodes, then theres another 7 or 9 episodes to part 2.
> 
> Season 4 is good. Season 5 is decent as well. Steve Buscemi comes into season 5, and Robert Loggia also stars in it.


Oh right, I never knew Buscemi actually appears in it - he wrote a few episodes earlier in the series didn't he?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


>


have you been hacked by Luigi the twoheadgadine rooster supporter???

I mean surely a manly supporter wouldn't have the gumption to be that cheeky??

particularly a pasty, ugly, toothless sweaty jock


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Oh right, I never knew Buscemi actually appears in it - he wrote a few episodes earlier in the series didn't he?


Yeah. He directed the Pine Barrons season 3 episode, the one where Paulie and Chris get lost in the snow. Fuckin pissa of an episode.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah. He directed the Pine Barrons season 3 episode, the one where Paulie and Chris get lost in the snow. Fuckin pissa of an episode.


:lol: Yep, classic episode :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> have you been hacked by Luigi the twoheadgadine rooster supporter???
> 
> I mean surely a manly supporter wouldn't have the gumption to be that cheeky??
> 
> particularly a pasty, ugly, toothless sweaty jock


At least you've given up with the "WA" bit - hey, what's the difference between a [email protected] fan and a family-sized pizza?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> At least you've given up with the "WA" bit - hey, what's the difference between a [email protected] fan and a family-sized pizza?


what WA bit?


----------



## Rooster4Life

Sopranos is my all time fav show, watched it all the way thru 3 times and it never gets old... such a perfect story.. people complain about the ending but i just wanna know what the fuck happened to the russian!


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Sopranos is my all time fav show, watched it all the way thru 3 times and it never gets old... such a perfect story.. people complain about the ending but i just wanna know what the fuck happened to the russian!


It's a cracker for sure. Sopranos, The Wire, and Boardwalk are my top 3. Though I must say, the final season to Boardwalk has been a big let down so far.

Man, I'm pumped for this game tonight. I wasnt feeling this edgy last year when we took on Manly. It's going to take a big performance to win tonight, and Im quietly confident that we're in much better shape mentally than last year, and that we will deliver. May the best team win, and hope the game is decided by the players and not the officials.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It's a cracker for sure. Sopranos, The Wire, and Boardwalk are my top 3. Though I must say, the final season to Boardwalk has been a big let down so far.
> 
> Man, I'm pumped for this game tonight. I wasnt feeling this edgy last year when we took on Manly. It's going to take a big performance to win tonight, and Im quietly confident that we're in much better shape mentally than last year, and that we will deliver. *May the best team win, and hope the game is decided by the players and not the officials*.


Amen to that!

im as nervous now as i was driving to the GF last season, this feels like a GF, prob cos the winner of this will most likely take the title!... i agree you guys are sitting in a good spot, you will be fresh and ready to go, we have come off 3 super close games, you in round 26, Penrith then cowboys....it could have drained us but it could also work in our favor and give us the battle hardened advantage...3 hours and we will find out!

as for your top 3 shows... i cant disagree, those 3 are on top of my list also along with ROME as my wildcard...have you ever watched it?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> im as nervous now as i was driving to the GF last season, this feels like a GF, prob cos the winner of this will most likely take the title!... i agree you guys are sitting in a good spot, you will be fresh and ready to go, we have come off 3 super close games, you in round 26, Penrith then cowboys....it could have drained us but it could also work in our favor and give us the battle hardened advantage...3 hours and we will find out!
> 
> as for your top 3 shows... i cant disagree, those 3 are on top of my list also along with ROME as my wildcard...have you ever watched it?


Nah, I haven't seen it yet. I recently watched all of Game of Thrones. It's pretty good, but not quite on the level of the shows I mentioned above.

I'm getting pretty nervous now. Been replaying potential plays over in my head for the last few hours. I didn't even notice the busty Asian chick in the short skirt sitting in front of me on the train because I was thinking about whether or not Reynolds hamstring is gunna hold up. atsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Nah, I haven't seen it yet. I recently watched all of Game of Thrones. It's pretty good, but not quite on the level of the shows I mentioned above.
> 
> I'm getting pretty nervous now. Been replaying potential plays over in my head for the last few hours. I didn't even notice the busty Asian chick in the short skirt sitting in front of me on the train because I was thinking about whether or not Reynolds hamstring is gunna hold up. atsch


lmfao i know that feeling mate... you on your way to work then? that sucks man


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> lmfao i know that feeling mate... you on your way to work then? that sucks man


Yeah, cant believe I wont be at the game. I just got back from a 3 week holiday, so couldn't really ask for tonight off. I've made sure I've got next Sunday off though. If Souths make it there, theyd have to be willing to fire me. Not even high class lawyer rates will get me to work next Sunday.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, cant believe I wont be at the game. I just got back from a 3 week holiday, so couldn't really ask for tonight off. I've made sure I've got next Sunday off though. If Souths make it there,* theyd have to be willing to fire me. Not even high class lawyer rates will get me to work next Sunday.*


hopefully the Roosters can fix that issue for you


----------



## Kel

Unlucky not to be a try before halftime.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Congrats Pecks!

enjoy the week coming to you, i truly wish it was I who had the pleasure of feeling that excitement once more but you have finally got what you have been waiting for, a grand final appearance and im happy for ya you have been waiting a long long time so soak it up.. as much as i hate souths...and as mush as i hate saying this...i hope they win for you, you deserve it for supporting them thru all of the tough years.

as for us, you cant have 3 hard games in a row then give away that much possession and penalties and expect to have the energy to beat a top side who is fresh.


----------



## OZ Puncher

That's very humble of you mate. Was a very good game.


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> That's very humble of you mate. Was a very good game.


As a viewer i have no doubt it would have been a great game to watch, high impacts and extremely fast...as a rooster it was a little frustrating.. We started so well but once momentum turned we just never could get it back, not sure if it was fatigue or what but to be honest we didnt want it enough which has been the case all season, i cant believe we took out the MP and made it this far with such inconsistent footy.. we blew our chance with the squad still together and prob should have beat the panthers. oh well does'nt matter now seasons over and im alittle relieved this team has shortened my life span a few years this season..soooooo frustrating to watch


----------



## Rooster4Life

P.S thank you mini, your going to be missed not only by the roosters and there fans but all of league, a true class act and good guy of our game...farewell


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Congrats Pecks!
> 
> enjoy the week coming to you, i truly wish it was I who had the pleasure of feeling that excitement once more but you have finally got what you have been waiting for, a grand final appearance and im happy for ya you have been waiting a long long time so soak it up.. as much as i hate souths...and as mush as i hate saying this...i hope they win for you, you deserve it for supporting them thru all of the tough years.
> 
> as for us, you cant have 3 hard games in a row then give away that much possession and penalties and expect to have the energy to beat a top side who is fresh.


Chees mate. Big props to you buddy. You're all class.

As for the game, well, I loved it. Even at 12-0 down early on, I thought we're still very much a chance if we get settled. Thought our forwards had an immense game tonight, and really made a statement. They just seemed to steamroll them from the 20th minute onwards. The team overcame some big demons tonight, and after 8 minutes their mindset was tested.

So proud of the team, but the guy I'm happy for most is Maguire. After losing his mother on game day of the corresponding game last year, and then losing to Manly, I felt gutted for him. He's one of the coaches who never really makes outlandish statements, and he just goes about his business to himself. A real class act.


----------



## Dudman




----------



## stiflers mum

Well done Souths. Bit worried at 12-0 so early.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Do you guys think Kieran Jack would have been a success if he played league?
He's a champion for Sydney and the AFL.
Not the biggest bloke on the park, but he has a father who apparently could play a bit.


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> Do you guys think Kieran Jack would have been a success if he played league?
> He's a champion for Sydney and the AFL.
> Not the biggest bloke on the park, but he has a father who apparently could play a bit.


Yeah his old man Gary was a great fullback and had some great tussles with Gary Belcher over origin and who got the no.1 spot in the Kangaroos side. I don't know Kieran to comment but I guess the horse well and truly got lead to water from his day but Keiran didn't want to drink and play league.


----------



## OZ Puncher

That was an absolute domination today by Hawthorn. Sydney weren't in the game from the first quarter. The Swans forwards may as well not have been there missing marks left right and centre and kicking behinds like a drill seargant. 

I'm all over Penrith to finger the Bulldogs. Yalleh.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> Do you guys think Kieran Jack would have been a success if he played league?
> He's a champion for Sydney and the AFL.
> Not the biggest bloke on the park, but he has a father who apparently could play a bit.


dunno, but if the fruit doesn't fall far from the tree, he might have been a bit shy of having a Wally Grout


----------



## Innocent Bystander

If it was your Wally Grout we'd all be eating $5 steaks.


----------



## Dudman

Innocent Bystander said:


> If it was your Wally Grout we'd all be eating $5 steaks.


if it was my Wally, i'd be giving you shower of cunts good ol powers lager, thats all you bottom feeders deserve


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Pinnochio.
You can't handle the truth.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Penrith had a very average game. What the hell happened to Soward in the space of a fortnight he's forgotten how to create an attacking Play!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Souffs vs Dogs GF :-( 2 of the cuntiest teams in the comp.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Penrith had a very average game. What the hell happened to Soward in the space of a fortnight he's forgotten how to create an attacking Play!


Riff played their grand final a fortnight ago.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I hope Ennis plays and I hope Sam punches the fuck put of the cunt.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> I hope Ennis plays and I hope Sam punches the fuck put of the cunt.


He wont have the threat of suspension to worry about. Teo also. :smile

I actually don't mind Ennis. He can cop it back without sooking, and is pretty decent when he talks on panels, etc.


----------



## Rooster4Life

wow the riff were below average... there looked clueless every single time they had the ball, they played there grand final against us but it hard not to think that we missed a huge oppotunity by losing to them, oh well shit happens.


Dogs vs Rabbits GF....it feels like it should be a win for souths but even tho they beat us the other night we did put some hurt into them, maybe dogs will be fresher which may make it interesting.


----------



## stiflers mum

The Dogs had a horror run into the semis the Hasler factor is kicking in. Can they be the 1st side to win from outside thetop 4? I think the Rabbitohs will break the 43 year drought but will be pushed all the way.


----------



## Rooster4Life

sadly imo the 3 best teams were us, cowboys and souffs and unfortunatly all 3 of us were on the one side of the finals so only 1 could make it, i just dont see bulldogs as a genuine contender next week. i could be wrong tho


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> sadly imo the 3 best teams were us, cowboys and souffs and unfortunatly all 3 of us were on the one side of the finals so only 1 could make it, i just dont see bulldogs as a genuine contender next week. i could be wrong tho


suck it up cunt, the Dogs beat you this year, fuck the rorters


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> The Dogs had a horror run into the semis the Hasler factor is kicking in. Can they be the 1st side to win from outside thetop 4? I think the Rabbitohs will break the 43 year drought but will be pushed all the way.


Issac Luke being suspended might help them, though Ennis is unlikely to play as well. I wouldnt have an issue with Issac's suspension, except for the fact that in the past few weeks, Josh Jackson, Williams have escaped punishment from far worse offences.

Dogs have been a whole new outfit since finals. I wasnt that impressed with their win over Manly, but it was full of grit, and they are a team who knows how to play finals football. I think we can do the job. We've comprehensibly beaten teams 1, and 2 in our last 2 games, and should be able to do the Dogs as well. Though come grand final day, I'll be as nervous as fuck, and convinced we'll be up against it. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

George Piggins talks about South Sydney,Russell Crowe,Adam Reynolds,attending games and the no punch rule.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/nrl/nrl...ublic_rss&nk=0527c80b5f0bad6f91621e5b45d780c2

@St Pecktor @Bradman

Good interview.


----------



## rusty nails

ive got to give it to the dogs, theyve played a tough, rugged brand of football all year and just kept hanging in there. 
james graham is their lynchpin though. hes like matt scott for the cowboys. stop him and youll beat them.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> George Piggins talks about South Sydney,Russell Crowe,Adam Reynolds,attending games and the no punch rule.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/nrl/nrl...ublic_rss&nk=0527c80b5f0bad6f91621e5b45d780c2
> 
> @*St Pecktor* @*Bradman*
> 
> Good interview.


George sounds a lot more chilled back these days. Good to see that he's enjoying his team again.

He did a lot to get Souths back into the comp, but theres one unsung hero who played a key part in getting us back in...your old mate, THE SKULL. :deal


----------



## bruiserh89

@St Pecktor :lol: Your unbiased naming of the two gf teams in the NRL thread title. I guess we have a week ahead of us!


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> @*St Pecktor* :lol: Your unbiased naming of the two gf teams in the NRL thread title. I guess we have a week ahead of us!


:smile

I don't think we have any Doggie fans on this site. If we do, they should be Gulug'd on principal. :smile.

Hopefully this old fella can hang on another week...

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-rabbitohs-title/story-fni3gki8-1227073231309


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> :smile
> 
> I don't think we have any Doggie fans on this site. If we do, they should be Gulug'd on principal. :smile.
> 
> Hopefully this old fella can hang on another week...
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-rabbitohs-title/story-fni3gki8-1227073231309


My old man played with Ivan, they all went on a bus trip recently to the central coast for a reunion, a lot of old souths players & juniors etc

The old man said he was pretty crook then, last i heard he was going to try to go to the states to get treatment, mustn't have happened, but old Ivan was a tough bastard, i met him years ago at a charity do for Johnny Peard, geez he looks small & crook now, poor bloke, hope he hangs on


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> :smile
> 
> I don't think we have any Doggie fans on this site. If we do, they should be Gulug'd on principal. :smile.
> 
> Hopefully this old fella can hang on another week...
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...-rabbitohs-title/story-fni3gki8-1227073231309


Man that's a great story. Hang in there old son!


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> My old man played with Ivan, they all went on a bus trip recently to the central coast for a reunion, a lot of old souths players & juniors etc
> 
> The old man said he was pretty crook then, last i heard he was going to try to go to the states to get treatment, mustn't have happened, but old Ivan was a tough bastard, i met him years ago at a charity do for Johnny Peard, geez he looks small & crook now, poor bloke, hope he hangs on


Yeah, my mum said he was a tough player. Hopefully he has one last party before he moves on.

Are you going on Sunday?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, my mum said he was a tough player. Hopefully he has one last party before he moves on.
> 
> Are you going on Sunday?


i'm there


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> George sounds a lot more chilled back these days. Good to see that he's enjoying his team again.
> 
> He did a lot to get Souths back into the comp, but theres one unsung hero who played a key part in getting us back in...your old mate, THE SKULL. :deal


 Skull that crazy uncle nobody talks about. Being a neo-Nazi you would think he would be against a team with a diverse racial make up like Souths. I guess he hates Murdoch worse though.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Skull that crazy uncle nobody talks about. Being a neo-Nazi you would think he would be against a team with a diverse racial make up like Souths. I guess he hates Murdoch worse though.:lol:


he was selectively racist, he didn't like Asians or middle eastern people, he used to hang around at the footie with some islanders or maori blokes

we hit his mate in the head with an orange one day while aiming for skull


----------



## Kel

Skull was always on the money.

As for poor old Ivan, that's what you get for chugging on 3 packs of darts a day..... No sympathy from this quarter.


----------



## St Pecktor

Issac being suspended should even things up a bit, tough Ennis looks unlikely to play as well. Issac's an integral part of our team. Api is a great back up hooker, and in many ways is a lite version of Issac. A perfect back up option, though he is very green, and is also coming off an injury which hasn't seen him play any type of football since August. Feel bad for Issac, but he has shit like this in his game a bit too often.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Issac being suspended should even things up a bit, tough Ennis looks unlikely to play as well. Issac's an integral part of our team. Api is a great back up hooker, and in many ways is a lite version of Issac. A perfect back up option, though he is very green, and is also coming off an injury which hasn't seen him play any type of football since August. Feel bad for Issac, but he has shit like this in his game a bit too often.


I don't think its "shit in his game", he actually tackles like you're taught to as a kid, he gets down low & hits with his shoulder & drives through the tackle with his legs, the only problem is that he & so many shorter players have become so strong so they don't go back with the tackled player but rather it turns into a lifting motion, then it all depends on what the player does who has the tackled players arms & upper torso

Issac actually did a similar tackle in the same game it was only that Sam Burgess had the players upper body & held him up well away from the ground so it didn't go awry


----------



## bruiserh89

Ok lads. Not bunnies supporters (and like Pecks, I'm pretty sure we don't have any dogs supporters). Who do you want to see celebrating at the end of this Sunday's 80 minutes?

In no way biased by bunnies supporters here, I will be supporting them on the day because its been a while since they last won a GF. I also have always disliked the dogs. 

I have a Warrington wolves jersey I've had since teen years that will do as a pseudo bunnies strip. Luckily I never got fat! For those in the know, yes, the Wolves colours are blue and yellow. Not sure why they made a green and red strip at one stage but meh, mine is and it will do the trick. Go bunnies!


----------



## Kel

It's the lesser of two evils and for that reasons its the Dogs..... Cannot stand Souths, their supporters, their culture, their whinging, and their owner.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> , their supporters, their culture, their whinging, and their owner.


aren't you a Manly supporter?


----------



## Kel

St Pecktor said:


> aren't you a Manly supporter?


Negative.


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths because a lot of people I know support them and they're my 2nd favourite team. Though if Canterbury win it will be fun on the forum with Tuff Gong baiting Bradman and getting him all upset and reading his posts about Souths history,membership numbers,pride of league,mystique and romance of the cardinal and myrtle etc.etc. to try and hide his pain.:lol:
But I want Souths to win.


----------



## St Pecktor

Kel said:


> Negative.


Spill the beans then. Wests? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Souths because a lot of people I know support them and they're my 2nd favourite team. Though if Canterbury win it will be fun on the forum with Tuff Gong baiting Bradman and getting him all upset and reading his posts about Souths history,membership numbers,pride of league,mystique and romance of the cardinal and myrtle etc.etc. to try and hide his pain.:lol:
> But I want Souths to win.


there will be anti south's butt hurtdom regardless, simply because not everyone has the luxury of supporting such a grand club.

You pricks should have listened to skull instead of Ben Creagh'ing yourselves to a merger.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok lads. Not bunnies supporters (and like Pecks, I'm pretty sure we don't have any dogs supporters). Who do you want to see celebrating at the end of this Sunday's 80 minutes?
> 
> In no way biased by bunnies supporters here, I will be supporting them on the day because its been a while since they last won a GF. I also have always disliked the dogs.
> 
> I have a Warrington wolves jersey I've had since teen years that will do as a pseudo bunnies strip. Luckily I never got fat! For those in the know, yes, the Wolves colours are blue and yellow. Not sure why they made a green and red strip at one stage but meh, mine is and it will do the trick. Go bunnies!


Smart fella. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

Pecks hows that heart and gut holding out as the week slowly creeps by?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Pecks hows that heart and gut holding out as the week slowly creeps by?


Funnily enough, not too bad. I was more nervous this time last week actually. Just enjoying the week as it's all new to me. Come Sunday, I'll be an absolute wreck though.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I think Bunnies should win, and I can't find it in myself to barrack for the Dogs, although it would be funny to see Russell Crowe cry.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Funnily enough, not too bad. I was more nervous this time last week actually. Just enjoying the week as it's all new to me. Come Sunday, I'll be an absolute wreck though.


Soak it up mate!....the closer the game comes i can't help but think you guys could be walking into an ambush...idk about you but when we are red hot favs thats when im worried.. i still think you will win but it will be closer then the media is making it out to be


----------



## Rooster4Life

OZ Puncher said:


> I think Bunnies should win, and I can't find it in myself to barrack for the Dogs, although it would be funny to see Russell Crowe cry.


The Rooster in me cant stand either team...for pecks sake i hope they win, but cant say im happy with either team winning


----------



## bruiserh89

Rooster4Life said:


> Soak it up mate!....the closer the game comes i can't help but think you guys could be walking into an ambush...idk about you but when we are red hot favs thats when im worried.. i still think you will win but it will be closer then the media is making it out to be


Its funny. I vaguely remember (1987, 1989, 1990, 1991, 1994) how wrapped up you get when your team is in the big one. I'd actually get butterflies at kick off. Enjoy @Bradman @St Pecktor its been a long time between drinks!


----------



## Rooster4Life

bruiserh89 said:


> Its funny. I vaguely remember (1987, 1989, 1990, 1991, 1994) how wrapped up you get when your team is in the big one. I'd actually get butterflies at kick off. Enjoy @Bradman @St Pecktor its been a long time between drinks!


been lucky enough to see my team play in many GFs 2000,02,03,04,10,13....wow what a good run since the turn of the century, and they never get easier i am always nervous as hell regardless how many times i see them play in the biggest game of the year.. Sadly we only won 2 of those games but those two wins alone are worth a lifetime, it is such a great feeling to win it.


----------



## rusty nails

if souths win im happy, i like souths, its historic and a great result for the game in general..
if the dogs win chode is unhappy...

hhmmm... its a tough one...


----------



## Tuff Gong

Oh man, I hate the dogs but I guess I can justify cheering them on tomorrow because they've got Manly links in Dessie, T-Rex & Hodkinson :yep


----------



## bruiserh89

I think I'll look into the Inglis first try odds. I reckon probably paying $9.


----------



## Josey Wales

Back a Pom to be the first scorer mate and i hope for Pecks sake the bunnies win .


----------



## tezel8764

Doggies Bro!


----------



## bruiserh89

Josey Wales said:


> Back a Pom to be the first scorer mate and i hope for Pecks sake the bunnies win .


The odds weren't quite there for me to go with the Burgess boys. I went a tenner on GI for first try ($8) and a tenner on Josh Morris for last try ($13). That's as exciting as my betting gets but I'll be happy enough if they both come through.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> Negative.


Matty Orford's selling his 3 bedroom townhouse in Freshwater - he bought it in 2006 but he's relocated to the Central Coast (where he originates from) and it's expected to go for around $1.6mill :thumbsup


----------



## Kel

Tuff Gong said:


> Matty Orford's selling his 3 bedroom townhouse in Freshwater - he bought it in 2006 but he's relocated to the Central Coast (where he originates from) and it's expected to go for around $1.6mill :thumbsup


What's your point? Cunts all around Australia with IQ's less than 10 made money on the overly ridiculous housing market this country has. Big deal I'm on the bandwagon as well, although its a big problem for future generations especially our kids..... As they say, the property boom is only good if you have multiple properties.


----------



## thehook13

Not long now! May the better teamwin! (Rabbitohs)


----------



## thehook13

Anyone there today??? Big grand final this year


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I'm on Adam Reynolds to win the medal at 7 to 1 odds.
Is he up with a chance punters?


----------



## stiflers mum

Innocent Bystander said:


> I'm on Adam Reynolds to win the medal at 7 to 1 odds.
> Is he up with a chance punters?


 I hope so I put $10 on him too. They told me $9.


----------



## St Pecktor

Innocent Bystander said:


> I'm on Adam Reynolds to win the medal at 7 to 1 odds.
> Is he up with a chance punters?


I'd have him about 5th or 6th favourite. Reckon Sam, Graham, and GI are the clear front runners.


----------



## Rooster4Life

i smell an ambush


----------



## Tuff Gong

^^^ me too, I think the doggies are gonna break souffs hearts & steal their souls :yep


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Geez there was some obese kids walking out with the retired players.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Jesus, what happened to Ashley Harrison?!? He looks sick as a dog!


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Jesus, what happened to Ashley Harrison?!? He looks sick as a dog!


noticed that too!, looks to have lost atleast 10-15kgs


----------



## Rooster4Life

[email protected] as pre game entertainment.... god the NRL are cheapskates


----------



## Nigelbro

Odds are bloody short for Souths, never a good sign. Still, I got GI 1st try/Sam for the Medal @$26 among a raft of less likely exotics.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Carn u doggies!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fuck this bullshit, all about the Rabbitohs, you'd think there was only 1 team playing tonight!

I hope the doggies rape the whining cunts.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Tuff Gong said:


> Fuck this bullshit, all about the Rabbitohs, you'd think there was only 1 team playing tonight!
> 
> I hope the doggies rape the whining cunts.


yeah, i think they have been way too one sided in the telecast...


----------



## Rooster4Life

early days but the dogs are roughing souths up so far


----------



## Nigelbro

Would smash Mrs Burgess. Followed by violent death.


----------



## Rooster4Life

god T Rex is awful... single handedly costing dogs atm


----------



## Tuff Gong

Rooster4Life said:


> god T Rex is awful... single handedly costing dogs atm


Yep, he's turned the ball over twice now, that's why I wasn't sorry to see him leave Manly


----------



## Tuff Gong

Where's that bloke (forgotten his name) who normally kicks for the dogs? T-Rex's mate, plays centre?

EDIT: Krisnan Inu


----------



## Innocent Bystander

What's a 40 20 ?


----------



## Rooster4Life

very strong half for souths, there all over the dogs yet the bulldogs are hanging in there...the dogs have only had 2 chances down in the 20 but have lost the ball within 2 tackles both times, if they can keep in it and hold the ball to apply pressure they can win this, atm tho souths have had very little pressure on there line.


----------



## St Pecktor

Brutal first half so far. Mainly forward runs. Think we're dominating, would feel better if we had more points. Think we'll be stronger in the 2nd half, and if we score first, we could trot away with it.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Brutal first half so far. Mainly forward runs. Think we're dominating, would feel better if we had more points. Think we'll be stronger in the 2nd half, and if we score first, we could trot away with it.


i agree that if you score first it will be pretty much game set match...but if dogs score i think things could get ugly for you.


----------



## Rooster4Life

oh my, this is going to be interesting


----------



## Tuff Gong

Great reply after much pressure inside their own 10m


----------



## Rooster4Life

lol just when T Rex was turning it around he does an impression of ray charles trying to make a tackle


----------



## Tuff Gong

Why is Sam Burgess allowed to pass from the ground when he's been tackled?


----------



## Rooster4Life

souths are just the better side, in saying that dogs are making things very hard on themselves.


----------



## Rooster4Life

god i hate how our great game has turned into soccer, im tired of the fucking diving.


----------



## Rooster4Life

i wonder how sams cheekbone is, nine hasnt mentioned it since it happened


----------



## OZ Puncher

Congratrulations @St Pecktor and @Bradman, tasting premiership glory as adults. Well done, the best team of the past 3 seasons finally getting past the posts.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Grats Pecks 


still hate souths tho hehe


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Must be some big South Sydney fans down here in Melbourne there's fireworks going off left right and center. Horns tooting


----------



## Nigelbro

Let us know who won the medal. Channel 9 here just cut straight from the final whistle to the news.


----------



## Josey Wales

@ Pecks , Congratulations mate .


----------



## Rooster4Life

the match itself was alright, some tough segments but there was a lot of stop start due to diving from both clubs...its sad that this is how the game is being ref'd... Souths were clearly the better team and it was amazing the dogs hung in there so long, There was some nice sites after the win, Burgess in tears was very touching and even i take my hat off to him for showing that much love for the club..its good to see the only 2 foundation clubs winning the big one in the last 2 seasons, Soak it up souths fans and specially you Pecksta... Cos next year is the hard part...defending it.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Nigelbro said:


> Let us know who won the medal. Channel 9 here just cut straight from the final whistle to the news.


Sam Burgess


----------



## Nigelbro

Rooster4Life said:


> Sam Burgess


Cheers mate.


----------



## Rooster4Life

on a side note how good are the NSW halves? No threat in attack what so ever.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Rooster4Life said:


> on a side note how good are the NSW halves? No threat in attack what so ever.


There was something seriously wrong with them tonight, they offered their team nothing.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Not much love for Tony Abbot from the crowd.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Congratrulations @St Pecktor and @Bradman, tasting premiership glory as adults. Well done, the best team of the past 3 seasons finally getting past the posts.


For sure .
Big times 2 on that.


----------



## thehook13

Nigelbro said:


> Would smash Mrs Burgess. Followed by violent death.


Russell Crowe gets the shits, cutting his grass


----------



## St Pecktor

Good morning gents. How are we all feeling today?


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Good morning gents. How are we all feeling today?


Without hangover despite best efforts so happy with that!


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Good morning gents. How are we all feeling today?


feeling alright mate!, surprisingly the sky is still above and the earth is still below. 

Some good scenes after the game last night but man oh man john suttons speech before lifting the trophy was cringe worthy...


----------



## stiflers mum

Looks like all the [email protected]$ threads on other teams forums at league unlimited will be quiet for a fair while now. Congrats Souths fans(even the steak fraud).:cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Congratrulations @*St Pecktor* and @*Bradman*, tasting premiership glory as adults. Well done, the best team of the past 3 seasons finally getting past the posts.


Cheers buddy, and everyone else.

Was a great arvo, night all round. Great post match scenes that I haven't seen before in league. It's been a long journey, and there have been some dark dark times along the way. The Pride of the league is back fellas.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

stiflers mum said:


> Looks like all the [email protected]$ threads on other teams forums at league unlimited will be quiet for a fair while now. Congrats Souths fans(even the steak fraud).:cheers


I'm hoping Our Don had one of the best days of his life yesterday.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Cheers buddy, and everyone else.
> 
> Was a great arvo, night all round. Great post match scenes that I haven't seen before in league. It's been a long journey, and there have been some dark dark times along the way. The Pride of the league is back fellas.


just be sure to keep that trophy clean for us next season


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> just be sure to keep that trophy clean for us next season


You know when you're waiting around for a train and it takes forever to come, then all of a sudden two come around in quick succession. That's gunna be us. :deal

MaGuire's post match celebration, or lack thereof more like it (compared to most coaches who win the title) is an indication that he's only at the start of his big journey. He even gave his premiership ring to Issac because he knows the next one isn't far away.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You know when you're waiting around for a train and it takes forever to come, then all of a sudden two come around in quick succession. That's gunna be us. :deal
> 
> MaGuire's post match celebration, or lack thereof more like it (compared to most coaches who win the title) is an indication that he's only at the start of his big journey. He even gave his premiership ring to Issac because he knows the next one isn't far away.


haha!

i thought the same thing last season... but reality is there is a reason no one has gone back to back in years, the comp is so close and its very hard for the team to find that same motivation as they did the season before....i think next season we will improve from this season so you will have to improve also  big ask without sammy boy and T'eo....Only crappy thing about winning the comp is that when you lose it the next season it feels so much worse then usual hehe


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> haha!
> 
> i thought the same thing last season... but reality is there is a reason no one has gone back to back in years, the comp is so close and its very hard for the team to find that same motivation as they did the season before....i think next season we will improve from this season so you will have to improve also  big ask without sammy boy and T'eo....Only crappy thing about winning the comp is that when you lose it the next season it feels so much worse then usual hehe


Sam and Teo are big losses. Sam will leave the game being the premier forward in the comp. Teo adds a lot of aggression, and will also be missed. Going back to back is very hard, and almost impossible in todays era.

Still, without taking the piss, we won the comp quite convincingly. George is a monster, and Tom has been great this season, and will get better next season. Glen Stewart (if he can stay fit) will give us a new dimension on the edges, and will give us some experience. Our young backs will get better as well. Dylan Walker has had a great season, and should earn a place in the Australian team. Johnston has been superb, and Auva'a is more than handy as well. Both performed great in their first season.

Next season will be tough. You guys will probably have Ferguson, minus SBW. Manly wont be as strong. I see them finishing in the bottom half of the 8, and going out winless again. Penrith will probably improve. Who knows what'll happen.

I'll just enjoy the present for now. :cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> There was something seriously wrong with them tonight, they offered their team nothing.


They just didn't have any room to work due to their forwards being dominated. The Dogs backline is also pretty poor. They're way too top heavy. Probably similar to how Souths were last year actually, though at least we had GI.

Morris hasn't done a great deal since he did his shoulder in origin 2. They're a tough side, but aside from being gritty, brutal and having some skilful passing from their forwards, theres now a great deal to them.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Sam and Teo are big losses. Sam will leave the game being the premier forward in the comp. Teo adds a lot of aggression, and will also be missed. Going back to back is very hard, and almost impossible in todays era.
> 
> Still, without taking the piss, we won the comp quite convincingly. George is a monster, and Tom has been great this season, and will get better next season. Glen Stewart (if he can stay fit) will give us a new dimension on the edges, and will give us some experience. Our young backs will get better as well. Dylan Walker has had a great season, and should earn a place in the Australian team. Johnston has been superb, and Auva'a is more than handy as well. Both performed great in their first season.
> 
> Next season will be tough. You guys will probably have Ferguson, minus SBW. Manly wont be as strong. I see them finishing in the bottom half of the 8, and going out winless again. Penrith will probably improve. Who knows what'll happen.
> 
> I'll just enjoy the present for now. :cheers


yeah best to enjoy the present  i felt this season we were running on empty...we showed glimpses of our 2013 form but it just looked like they were drained...this has been kinda confirmed due to a few of our players pulling out of international games due to fatigue... We won the comp then went straight into the world cup then the nines then the world club challenge...no real offseason so hopefully 2015 our boys will be fresh...i agree you guys took the title pretty convincingly, i think the 3 best teams were us, you and the cowboys and sadly we all ended up on the same side of the finals so the GF was between the 2 best teams IMO...we fucked up the panthers game..we REALLY needed that week off...that being said you guys had so much momentum idk if we could have beat you in the GF if we had that week off...would have been closer tho imo.

End of the day you won it mate


----------



## stiflers mum

Still while it's good for pecks it's sad we can't use jokes like this anymore.:-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

Kel said:


> What's your point? Cunts all around Australia with IQ's less than 10 made money on the overly ridiculous housing market this country has. Big deal I'm on the bandwagon as well, although its a big problem for future generations especially our kids..... As they say, the property boom is only good if you have multiple properties.


Hey kel mate, I was having a run along North Narra to Collaroy beach yesterday arvo and I saw a bloke who looked a hell of a lot like Des Hasler come out of a house and sit down with a cup of tea (might have been coffee or even Horlicks) on his back porchâ€¦I had a second look at him as I went past but he had sunnies on and was in the shade so I couldnâ€™t tell for sure, but I just googled â€œDes Hasler Collaroyâ€ and BINGO!

It appears these ex-Manly players have a fair bit of nous when it comes to the property market eh?



















http://www.propertyobserver.com.au/...h-des-hasler-buys-back-at-collaroy-beach.html


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> on a side note how good are the NSW halves? No threat in attack what so ever.


You are right, i wouldn't mind Adam Reynolds getting a go next year with Maloney at 5/8


----------



## Rooster4Life

stiflers mum said:


> Still while it's good for pecks it's sad we can't use jokes like this anymore.:-(


lol yeah...but know souths im sure they will give us plenty to laugh about in the coming seasons....tho for now...no we cant


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> You are right, i wouldn't mind Adam Reynolds getting a go next year with Maloney at 5/8


Maloney was average this season...if your going to choose Jimmy you need to choose Peace also....if Mitchell continues what he did the last 2 months of the comp then i cant see how you can deny Mitchell.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> Maloney was average this season...if your going to choose Jimmy you need to choose Peace also....if Mitchell continues what he did the last 2 months of the comp then i cant see how you can deny Mitchell.


I just feel, like 6 million other NSW fans that Pearce has failed us too many times. We either stick with the Bulldogs boys who i think are pretty flat in attack or go with some new blood.


----------



## rusty nails

for all the faux emotion and hyperbole that gets thrown around in league these days, seeing sam burgess bawling his eyes out was a genuinely touching moment. its only when you see things like that does it become apparent just how much of themselves some of these players give. for sam that one moment has consumed a massive chunk of his life. i can only imagine the satisfaction he must have felt.


----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I just feel, like 6 million other NSW fans that Pearce has failed us too many times. We either stick with the Bulldogs boys who i think are pretty flat in attack or go with some new blood.


imo pearce has been unlucky to play against one of the best QLD teams in history... he most likely would have won last season if Hayne and Gallon didnt get injured....this season i think QLD played there worst series yet and as a result has given NSW the view it was cos we swapped the halves...


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> imo pearce has been unlucky to play against one of the best QLD teams in history... he most likely would have won last season if Hayne and Gallon didnt get injured....this season i think QLD played there worst series yet and as a result has given NSW the view it was cos we swapped the halves...


Listen Luigi!!

Nobody wants that shit stain Pearce, he needs to give the "Les Kiss" away like his old man, he's a spoilt big head, theres no way they won't pick the Dogs duo & if Keary gets made to play for NSW the Souths boys will trump your prima donna cunts also


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> imo pearce has been unlucky to play against one of the best QLD teams in history... he most likely would have won last season if Hayne and Gallon didnt get injured....this season i think QLD played there worst series yet and as a result has given NSW the view it was cos we swapped the halves...


how many times do we have to hear this shit rooster?? you cant argue with results.. the current halves did more for the blues in 2 games than piss did in his entire origin career! the cunt hasnt even managed to get a repeat set for fucks sake.. you sound ridiculous


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> how many times do we have to hear this shit rooster?? you cant argue with results.. the current halves did more for the blues in 2 games than piss did in his entire origin career! the cunt hasnt even managed to get a repeat set for fucks sake.. you sound ridiculous


how much you wanna bet Mitchell plays and wins next years origin?, hate him or not you cant deny that he finished the season in amazing form....and as i stated above...if he continues THAT form he will play for NSW next year, they wont be able to say no.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> how much you wanna bet Mitchell plays and wins next years origin?


i dont think it happens but i could be wrong. the point is even if he did circumstances are vastly different now.. in any case if that does happen, THEN your opinions might carry weight but as it stands your just talking out of your ass and ignoring all evidence to the contrary.


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> i dont think it happens but i could be wrong. the point is even if he did circumstances are vastly different now.. in any case if that does happen, THEN your opinions might carry weight but as it stands your just talking out of your ass and ignoring all evidence to the contrary.


as are you, your underestimating how good QLD were and how bad they were this year.


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> as are you, your underestimating how good QLD were and how bad they were this year.


fucking rubbish.. the first game was one of the best ever and probably the gutsiest blues win of all time! you cant have that if one team is playing like shit. queensland didnt play poorly by any measure. if they made errors it was due to the immense pressure and ability to scramble from one of the most committed blues teams ever assembled. queensland would have beaten any other team on earth this year


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> *fucking rubbish.. the first game was one of the best ever and probably the gutsiest blues win of all time!* you cant have that if one team is playing like shit. queensland didnt play poorly by any measure. if they made errors it was due to the immense pressure and ability to scramble from one of the most committed blues teams ever assembled. queensland would have beaten any other team on earth this year


>.> *Cough* Cronk.....


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> >.> *Cough* Cronk.....


and??... whats your point?? shall we just continue to ignore the fact he was replaced by the dally M winner?...


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> and??... whats your point?? shall we just continue to ignore the fact he was replaced by the dally M winner?...


Daily M has fuck all to do with it.... Origin is a different level and just cos your good at club level doesnt mean you can be a Dally M player in origin.... DCE is not Cronk...it was clear as day that they lost there direction as soon as cronk went off, not only that but Thurston had a shocker...Cronk came back in game 3 and he gave the NSW halves a lesson...it wasnt even a contest


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> Daily M has fuck all to do with it.... Origin is a different level and just cos your good at club level doesnt mean you can be a Dally M player in origin.... DCE is not Cronk...it was clear as day that they lost there direction as soon as cronk went off, not only that but Thurston had a shocker...Cronk came back in game 3 and he gave the NSW halves a lesson...it wasnt even a contest


so now let me just summarise your argument

DCE cant play
cronk is a one man team
queensland were shit because they werent absolutely perfect
and therefore pearce deserves the job regardless of his glittering 0% success rate

thatll do me mate.. thank fuck you dont pick our side


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> as are you, your underestimating how good QLD were and how bad they were this year.


fuck you type some shit, Luigi


----------



## Rooster4Life

Bradman said:


> fuck you type some shit, Luigi


you should know, veteran of over 1300 worthless posts.


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> so now let me just summarise your argument
> 
> DCE cant play
> cronk is a one man team
> queensland were shit because they werent absolutely perfect
> and therefore pearce deserves the job regardless of his glittering 0% success rate
> 
> thatll do me mate.. thank fuck you dont pick our side


your catching on, well done!


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected] Rabs Warren's description of Luke Keary before the GF - "a fat kid from the Gold Coast who had to come to Sydney for a run" :lol:


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> you should know, veteran of over 1300 worthless posts.


BANG!!!!

:shitstir:hammer


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Daily M has fuck all to do with it.... Origin is a different level and just cos your good at club level doesnt mean you can be a Dally M player in origin.


You cant have it both ways mate. On one hand, you want Pearce back in the side because he's had a good month and a half at club level, yet you want to downplay DCE's club form and not deem it worthy enough for origin. Origin is a different kettle of fish, for sure. But DCE has had one real game, whereas Mitchell has done nothing but fail miserably each and every time he's stepped foot into the origin arena.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> [email protected] Rabs Warren's description of Luke Keary before the GF - "a fat kid from the Gold Coast who had to come to Sydney for a run" :lol:


How good were the Burgli's Sunday night? :hey


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You cant have it both ways mate. On one hand, you want Pearce back in the side because he's had a good month and a half at club level, yet you want to downplay DCE's club form and not deem it worthy enough for origin. Origin is a different kettle of fish, for sure. But DCE has had one real game, whereas Mitchell has done nothing but fail miserably each and every time he's stepped foot into the origin arena.


sorry pecks but dont bring fucking logic into this arguement


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> sorry pecks but dont bring fucking logic into this arguement


:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> How good were the Burgli's Sunday night? :hey


Yeah they were good...even Tom stepped up out of his twin's shadow and started to look like he was interested in being there.

You guys will miss Sam next year.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah they were good...even Tom stepped up out of his twin's shadow and started to look like he was interested in being there.
> 
> You guys will miss Sam next year.


Tom has been very lately. I thought he'd take longer to hit his straps (I still think he'll improve) because he's only been out here a short time compared to George.

The Sparkly eyed man will be missed.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

I wonder how Kel was feeling when the crowd got stuck into the PM during the presentations?
He should change his sig to 'Stop the boo's Tony'


----------



## bruiserh89

Innocent Bystander said:


> I wonder how Kel was feeling when the crowd got stuck into the PM during the presentations?
> He should change his sig to 'Stop the boo's Tony'


:lol: That's pretty good. Seriously though, Tony didn't get special attention. Every PM from since forever has had the booing treatment at the league GFs.


----------



## Rooster4Life

bruiserh89 said:


> :lol: That's pretty good. Seriously though, Tony didn't get special attention. Every PM from since forever has had the booing treatment at the league GFs.


yeah, everyone cops it in the GF...i hate when fans boo the losing team after they lose the GF...its abit classless....no matter what those players worked there ass's off to get to that game and to boo them after your team wins is shitty imo.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Agree. Booing any grand finalist is pathetic.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Agree. Booing any grand finalist is pathetic.


Nah, theres a place for it occasionally, IMO. I can remember the Dogs fans (and in large numbers too) cheering Adam Reynolds off when he did his hammy 2 years ago.

They can suck those big fat boo's all off season for all I can.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Nah, theres a place for it occasionally, IMO. I can remember the Dogs fans (and in large numbers too) cheering Adam Reynolds off when he did his hammy 2 years ago.
> 
> They can suck those big fat boo's all off season for all I can.


giving shit to the fans is alright... but id never boo a team that lost a GF, if i hated the team id give it to the fans on the way out tho  but thats just me


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> giving shit to the fans is alright... but id never boo a team that lost a GF, if i hated the team id give it to the fans on the way out tho  but thats just me


Yeah, fair enough.

I watched the celebration again the other night. They were mainly booing Graham, and when the camera panned to Ennis (which happens to Ennis every single time pretty much).


----------



## St Pecktor

Dylan Walker lost his premiership ring while swimming in Sydney harbour :lol: The Sharks may finally get a premiership ring.

Poor cunt will have to wait another 12 months for his next one.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Dylan Walker lost his premiership ring while swimming in Sydney harbour :lol: The Sharks may finally get a premiership ring.
> 
> *Poor cunt will have to wait another 12 months for his next one*.


i didnt know we bought Dylan Walker


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> i didnt know we bought Dylan Walker


You're probably entitled to some sort of compensation seeing how we've taken the premiership from you, Coogee, and now James Packer.

Dylan is a no no, but you can have Ben Lowe is you like.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> You're probably entitled to some sort of compensation seeing how we've taken the premiership from you, Coogee, and now James Packer.
> 
> Dylan is a no no, but you can have Ben Lowe is you like.


haha, its a loan mate...dont get too attached...


----------



## Dudman




----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


>


this really cannot be denied. :deal


----------



## Rooster4Life

Notice the SBW facepalm? 

Wouldnt be bragging about that banner... most souths fan i know were embarrassed about it...showed no class at all from you guys.


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Notice the SBW facepalm?
> 
> Wouldnt be bragging about that banner... most souths fan i know were embarrassed about it...showed no class at all from you guys.


:lol: sook. 
Only reason anything was ever made about that one in particular was because of its size.

If you've actually taken your eyes off your laptop for even 5 minutes during any of our derbies, you'd have seen far worse than the word "scum". All a bit of pms'ing from the chooks. Nothing more.


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> Notice the SBW facepalm?
> 
> Wouldnt be bragging about that banner... most souths fan i know were embarrassed about it...showed no class at all from you guys.


well who's going to complain? the couple of thousand routers members?

you shit stains would do similar but you haven't enough passion

die in a fire roosters, you're not worthy, you never have been worthy & never will be


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> :lol: sook.
> Only reason anything was ever made about that one in particular was because of its size.
> 
> If you've actually taken your eyes off your laptop for even 5 minutes during any of our derbies, you'd have seen far worse than the word "scum". All a bit of pms'ing from the chooks. Nothing more.


well i see where this is heading so forgive me if i dont engage in such talk..


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> well i see where this is heading so forgive me if i dont engage in such talk..


every discussion on this thread will only inevitably lead to the mighty glory glories being the current and rightful premiers. For the next year at least.


----------



## Tuff Gong

I saw the Celibate Rifles on the weekend and Damien Lovelock gave [email protected]$ a good spray - he was saying how he wrote "Back In The Red" in the car park of the Maroubra Seals club and goes "What the fuck is it with Souths? So they won the comp - big deal, they've got more money than us anyway, and they get a civic reception, a ticker tape parade and the keys to the city. Does that mean that every other Sydney team that's won the comp is worthless? Fuck 'em!" :lol:

He captured in words exactly what I'm sure a lot of footy fans have been thinking lately - way to go [email protected]$ - it took you about 2 days to make everyone sick of you all over again.

[email protected]$ - the only NRL club with borderline personality disorder and the inherent sense of entitlement driven by insecurity that comes with it :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> I saw the Celibate Rifles on the weekend and Damien Lovelock gave [email protected]$ a good spray - he was saying how he wrote "Back In The Red" in the car park of the Maroubra Seals club and goes "What the fuck is it with Souths? So they won the comp - big deal, they've got more money than us anyway, and they get a civic reception, a ticker tape parade and the keys to the city. Does that mean that every other Sydney team that's won the comp is worthless? Fuck 'em!" :lol:
> 
> He captured in words exactly what I'm sure a lot of footy fans have been thinking lately - way to go [email protected]$ - it took you about 2 days to make everyone sick of you all over again.
> 
> [email protected]$ - the only NRL club with borderline personality disorder and the inherent sense of entitlement driven by insecurity that comes with it :yep


What would Lovelock know? fucking soccer man

more money? Manly have had more money than most for decades & forever stole every player from every other struggling club in order to try & buy comps

In any case i'm loving whats happening & look forward to having a "Millwall" attitude to all you losers, "everybody hates us & we don't care" although we'll be more like Man U of the past decade, maybe Damien can understand that in "football" terminology


----------



## bruiserh89

Now firstly yes, the camera work is appalling but you'll get the drift. Check out these brand new additions to the games room. Two framed panoramic photos from the 1994 grand final. One is Furner going in for the 1st try and the other is the Fijian flyer Nadruku going in in the corner. The resolution is actually quite good despite my pics. I like that one shows McCracken desperately trying to make a tackle. The guy I bought them from bought them from WWOS many years ago and they came with the plaques. He got them professionally framed. Now all I need is a legends jersey or a 1989 split jersey to go between them. Love my man cave.


----------



## rusty nails

bruiserh89 said:


> Now firstly yes, the camera work is appalling but you'll get the drift. Check out these brand new additions to the games room. Two framed panoramic photos from the 1994 grand final. One is Furner going in for the 1st try and the other is the Fijian flyer Nadruku going in in the corner. The resolution is actually quite good despite my pics. I like that one shows McCracken desperately trying to make a tackle. The guy I bought them from bought them from WWOS many years ago and they came with the plaques. He got them professionally framed. Now all I need is a legends jersey or a 1989 split jersey to go between them. Love my man cave.


thats a sweet setup youve got there.. your games room is bigger than chodes whole house.. all you need is a well stocked fridge


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

bruiserh89 said:


> Now firstly yes, the camera work is appalling but you'll get the drift. Check out these brand new additions to the games room. Two framed panoramic photos from the 1994 grand final. One is Furner going in for the 1st try and the other is the Fijian flyer Nadruku going in in the corner. The resolution is actually quite good despite my pics. I like that one shows McCracken desperately trying to make a tackle. The guy I bought them from bought them from WWOS many years ago and they came with the plaques. He got them professionally framed. Now all I need is a legends jersey or a 1989 split jersey to go between them. Love my man cave.


That grand final was a joy to watch. Had the roy & hg commentary and they riffed on a theme that Marty Bella was being a comedian and trying to make everyone laugh by dropping the ball and tripping over etc. paul osborne was immense and should have got the Clive Churchill but i think his chance was taken when they replaced him with 20 or so to go.


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> thats a sweet setup youve got there.. your games room is bigger than chodes whole house.. all you need is a well stocked fridge


Haha. Well stocked fridge you reckon? I'll get the photo from the other side of the room up some time today. It's stocked!


----------



## bruiserh89

TheSpaceDuke said:


> That grand final was a joy to watch. Had the roy & hg commentary and they riffed on a theme that Marty Bella was being a comedian and trying to make everyone laugh by dropping the ball and tripping over etc. paul osborne was immense and should have got the Clive Churchill but i think his chance was taken when they replaced him with 20 or so to go.


That's an impressive amount of recollection for a game that was 20 years ago! I think we only had Ossie for a year and he stunk it out for the rest of the year until that game. Put in the form when needed I guess. You're right, he could have got the Clive Churchill for that effort.


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> thats a sweet setup youve got there.. your games room is bigger than chodes whole house.. all you need is a well stocked fridge


The beer fridge has lights too and looks awesome at night when full and lit up. I just have to show the self control keep it full!


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> What would Lovelock know? fucking soccer man
> 
> more money? Manly have had more money than most for decades & forever stole every player from every other struggling club in order to try & buy comps
> 
> In any case i'm loving whats happening & look forward to having a "Millwall" attitude to all you losers, "everybody hates us & we don't care" although we'll be more like Man U of the past decade, maybe Damien can understand that in "football" terminology


So nothing to say about the civic reception, ticker tape and keys to the city thing, despite no other Sydney team being afforded such honours in the past?

Didn't think so, ya fucken grub :finger

BTW, Manly didn't have more money than most circa 1999-2003 and had to merge with the Bears to stay in the NRL. When that fell apart they had to rebuild and made it into 4 GFs, winning 2 of them within 10 years. Come back when your raggedy bunch of rodents have achieved that :yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

bruiserh89 said:


> Now firstly yes, the camera work is appalling but you'll get the drift. Check out these brand new additions to the games room. Two framed panoramic photos from the 1994 grand final. One is Furner going in for the 1st try and the other is the Fijian flyer Nadruku going in in the corner. The resolution is actually quite good despite my pics. I like that one shows McCracken desperately trying to make a tackle. The guy I bought them from bought them from WWOS many years ago and they came with the plaques. He got them professionally framed. Now all I need is a legends jersey or a 1989 split jersey to go between them. Love my man cave.


Very nice bruiser!


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> That grand final was a joy to watch. Had the roy & hg commentary and they riffed on a theme that Marty Bella was being a comedian and trying to make everyone laugh by dropping the ball and tripping over etc. paul osborne was immense and should have got the Clive Churchill but i think his chance was taken when they replaced him with 20 or so to go.


Was that the game he knocked on from the kick off in or was that when the doggies played Manly in 1995?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Tuff Gong said:


> Was that the game he knocked on from the kick off in or was that when the doggies played Manly in 1995?


Spot on! He had a shocker in 94


----------



## Tuff Gong

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Spot on! He had a shocker in 94


:lol: I remember that clearly, set the tone for the whole game really :yep


----------



## rusty nails

bruiserh89 said:


> The beer fridge has lights too and looks awesome at night when full and lit up. I just have to show the self control keep it full!


oh fuck mate youre living large and in charge! bravo!


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> So nothing to say about the civic reception, ticker tape and keys to the city thing, despite no other Sydney team being afforded such honours in the past?
> 
> Didn't think so, ya fucken grub :finger
> 
> BTW, Manly didn't have more money than most circa 1999-2003 and had to merge with the Bears to stay in the NRL. When that fell apart they had to rebuild and made it into 4 GFs, winning 2 of them within 10 years. Come back when your raggedy bunch of rodents have achieved that :yep


How many other teams have won it from the CITY of Sydney?? you dumb cunt

If manly had wanted some keys then the mayor of Warringah or some equivalent public servant should have set it up

Another nuffy team that is forever in our shadow, a club that is a good chance of going arse up thankfully, you may think you'll be allowed to play all your home games at Brookie but the NRL has other ideas eventually, it'll be just like melbourne with centralised stadiums & we all know the insular peninsular aint a movin to the big smoke, don't we cletus??


----------



## stiflers mum

Someone from Cronulla calling another area insular.:lol:


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Someone from Cronulla calling another area insular.:lol:


Cronulla's not half as insular as north of the harbour, you'd think those cretins were scared of water the way they won't cross bridges


----------



## bruiserh89

rusty nails said:


> oh fuck mate youre living large and in charge! bravo!


 Cheers Rusty. Yeah it proved a handy hide away from the wifes Tupperware party the other night :smile


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> So nothing to say about the civic reception, ticker tape and keys to the city thing, despite no other Sydney team being afforded such honours in the past?
> 
> Didn't think so, ya fucken grub :finger
> 
> BTW, Manly didn't have more money than most circa 1999-2003 and had to merge with the Bears to stay in the NRL. When that fell apart they had to rebuild and made it into 4 GFs, winning 2 of them within 10 years. Come back when your raggedy bunch of rodents have achieved that :yep


Typical [email protected] fan. Holding on to past glories ignoring the present. atsch


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> The beer fridge has lights too and looks awesome at night when full and lit up. I just have to show the self control keep it full!


Lovely set up buddy. If you ever feel like losing a game of pool, shoot me a pm.

Is that "The Sound of Music" playing on your tele?


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Spot on! He had a shocker in 94


Did Canterbury beat the Raiders by a point (Terry Lamb field goal IIRC) in the finals leading up to the grand final?


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> Cronulla's not half as insular as north of the harbour, you'd think those cretins were scared of water the way they won't cross bridges


 Cronulla or the Northern beaches are not as insular as where I live but Cronulla/the shire is renowned for blinkered,restricted,parochial reputation.

http://www.livingin-australia.com/where-to-live-in-sydney/#south



> Sutherland Shire, Large House
> 
> South Sydney / Sutherland Folklore
> 
> People from the Shire are bible-bashers with lots of children who live in a 1950's time warp. They are insular and never go outside the boundaries of the Shire.
> 
> South Sydney / Sutherland Facts
> 
> Sutherland Shire has good rail links into the central city, taking around 35 - 45 minutes, and the average house price in late 2014 was $750,000 - $900,000. The average apartment price was about $500,000.
> 
> Sutherland Shire has the highest proportion of Australian born residents, over 80 percent, of any of Sydney's mini-cities.
> 
> The main migrant groups are British and New Zealanders, who view the Shire as Sydney's best kept secret.
> 
> Managagable house prices and convenient access to beaches and national parks are among the Shire's strong-points.
> 
> Almost three quarters of houses are separate, detached houses.
> 
> Crime rates are lower than the Sydney average.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Cronulla or the Northern beaches are not as insular as where I live but Cronulla/the shire is renowned for blinkered,restricted,parochial reputation.
> 
> http://www.livingin-australia.com/where-to-live-in-sydney/#south


renowned by whom?

Blinkered?

Restricted?

Parochial?

Do you even think before you trawl Mr Roget's finest work for adjectives?


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Cronulla or the Northern beaches are not as insular as where I live but Cronulla/the shire is renowned for blinkered,restricted,parochial reputation.
> 
> http://www.livingin-australia.com/where-to-live-in-sydney/#south


dont they call it the insular peninsular or something like that?


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Lovely set up buddy. If you ever feel like losing a game of pool, shoot me a pm.
> 
> Is that "The Sound of Music" playing on your tele?


I do need taking down a peg or two. I'm unbeaten on my own table since we got it in Feb.

Sound of music?:lol: close. I had to look at that myself to work out its that 'all about the bass' Megan Trainor song. I have an external harddrive hooked up to the tv and just play video clips most of the time on the TV.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> I do need taking down a peg or two. I'm unbeaten on my own table since we got it in Feb.
> 
> Sound of music?:lol: close. I had to look at that myself to work out its that 'all about the bass' Megan Trainor song. I have an external harddrive hooked up to the tv and just play video clips most of the time on the TV.


My laptop is constantly hooked up to my tv. If I'm not playing downloaded movies or tv shows through it, I'm streaming some Acestream streams. The quality of live streaming has improved a lot in the last few years. I love it.


----------



## Dudman

rusty nails said:


> dont they call it the insular peninsular or something like that?


thats the northern beaches


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> I do need taking down a peg or two. I'm unbeaten on my own table since we got it in Feb.
> 
> Sound of music?:lol: close. I had to look at that myself to work out its that 'all about the bass' Megan Trainor song. I have an external harddrive hooked up to the tv and just play video clips most of the time on the TV.


I actually haven't played much pool lately. I used to play it a lot with mates whenever we went out. Last month when I was in Japan, I was playing a lot of darts. The automatic screens do the math and stuff for you, which is great when you've had about 10 drinks too many.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I actually haven't played much pool lately. I used to play it a lot with mates whenever we went out. Last month when I was in Japan, I was playing a lot of darts. The automatic screens do the math and stuff for you, which is great when you've had about 10 drinks too many.


Automatic screen darts? Havent seen that. Less damage to the wall, which is the reason I kept the dart board out of the man cave.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> My laptop is constantly hooked up to my tv. If I'm not playing downloaded movies or tv shows through it, I'm streaming some Acestream streams. The quality of live streaming has improved a lot in the last few years. I love it.


My kids don't even know what ads are. When they do see them, they have zero tolerance :smile


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> Did Canterbury beat the Raiders by a point (Terry Lamb field goal IIRC) in the finals leading up to the grand final?


I had to look that up but you are right. Bulldogs were minor premiers that year but the GF was a game I was certain the Raiders would romp it in. Mullins was a freak that year and Jason Croker was incredibly unlucky to miss the Roos tour. Funnily enough, 20 years on and the Bulldogs get smashed in another gf and another J. Croker is unlucky to miss the Kangaroos squad (though it's not the same level of travesty as when Jason missed it)


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> How many other teams have won it from the CITY of Sydney?? you dumb cunt


Sydney Roosters 2013 you dumb cunt.



Bradman said:


> If manly had wanted some keys then the mayor of Warringah or some equivalent public servant should have set it up


Was it South Sydney City Council's mayor who set up the civic reception and key awarding ceremony was it?



Bradman said:


> Another nuffy team that is forever in our shadow, a club that is a good chance of going arse up thankfully, you may think you'll be allowed to play all your home games at Brookie but the NRL has other ideas eventually, it'll be just like melbourne with centralised stadiums & we all know the insular peninsular aint a movin to the big smoke, don't we cletus??


LOL!!! Says the bloke supporting a club that hasn't played out of their home ground since 1987 :lol:

Says the bloke who harps on about every other club bending over and taking it up the arse from Murdoch whose club is now half-owned by a former Sydney Roosters director :lol:

Says the bloke whose club was the last of the clubs affected by the superleague war to win a grand final :lol:

Carry on Spongebob :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> dont they call it the insular peninsular or something like that?


 Nah that's the Northern Beaches but some pommy backpackers I met and people I worked with in Sydney described Cronulla as very insular. Exact words''a bunch of red meat eating,Australian flags on the lawn close minded yobbos''. And this was in 2002 before the Cronulla riots.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Hayne has gone to NFL


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Nah that's the Northern Beaches but some pommy backpackers I met and people I worked with in Sydney described Cronulla as very insular. Exact words''a bunch of red meat eating,Australian flags on the lawn close minded yobbos''. And this was in 2002 before the Cronulla riots.


Sutherland shire is full of bible bashing cunts who think they're better than the rest of Sydney.

That's why choad bought a shoebox by the sea instead of in Redfern.


----------



## DB Cooper

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Hayne has gone to NFL


The Hayne plane has flown. Amazing decision! Seems nobody had the slightest inkling.


----------



## Tuff Gong




----------



## Rooster4Life

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Hayne has gone to NFL


Not sure how he will go...at his age his going to be up against guys who have played the sport there entire lives who are much younger....but then again even on the bench he will make more money then our NRL players.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Sydney Roosters 2013 you dumb cunt.
> 
> Was it South Sydney City Council's mayor who set up the civic reception and key awarding ceremony was it?
> 
> LOL!!! Says the bloke supporting a club that hasn't played out of their home ground since 1987 :lol:
> 
> Says the bloke who harps on about every other club bending over and taking it up the arse from Murdoch whose club is now half-owned by a former Sydney Roosters director :lol:
> 
> Says the bloke whose club was the last of the clubs affected by the superleague war to win a grand final :lol:
> 
> Carry on Spongebob :yep


Roosters are part of Waverley council, you dumb cunt

How would i know who set it up? you sound jealous, you pale, pasty, soap dodging sweaty jock cunt, lol Scottish, the ugliest nationality on earth, i can just imagine your messed up lot

You don't play out of a suburban ground if you're a big fish, you get paid to play at the big venues, your lot can scrimp & scrape to put games on, but you'll find yourself south of the harbour at some stage

Aint private ownership great?? well unless the two families hate each other, i don't think you should be demeaning Souths ownership situation when you have Manlys dysfunctional mess

At least we didn't merge, change our name or compromise our integrity, we saved Rugby League, every other club owes us a huge debt


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> Nah that's the Northern Beaches but some pommy backpackers I met and people I worked with in Sydney described Cronulla as very insular. Exact words''a bunch of red meat eating,Australian flags on the lawn close minded yobbos''. And this was in 2002 before the Cronulla riots.


some pommy backpackers you met....:rofl

you're too much


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> Roosters are part of Waverley council, you dumb cunt


Well, if an NRL team can in any way be "part of" a particular council, Souths are "part of South Sydney council" you dumb cunt.

So again, was it the mayor of South Sydney who organised the civic reception, ticker tape parade and key presentation? If so, what gave him the right to do it at Sydney Town Hall note: *Sydney *Town Hall, not *South Sydney* Town Hall.



Bradman said:


> How would i know who set it up? you sound jealous, you pale, pasty, soap dodging sweaty jock cunt, lol Scottish, the ugliest nationality on earth, i can just imagine your messed up lot


:lol: What the fuck is this shit? I asked you several posts ago what gave South Sydney the right to a civic reception, ticker tape parade and keys to the city and you came up with "dur CITY BASED team" and "hur hur hur the mayor of Warringah", now you're saying "I don't know who set it up" like the muppet you are. If you didn't know you should have just said so, instead of trying to come across the smart cunt who thinks he knows everything :yep



Bradman said:


> You don't play out of a suburban ground if you're a big fish, you get paid to play at the big venues,


:rofl Revisionism at its finest - your mangy lot haven't played at their suburban home ground since 1987 - have you forgotten they were booted out 12 years later in 1999? You must have been REAL big fish for the NRL to kick your pathetic houso arses out of the comp eh? :lol:



Bradman said:


> your lot can scrimp & scrape to put games on, but you'll find yourself south of the harbour at some stage


You keep harping on about this - south of the harbour where? Are you saying Homebush is "south of the harbour" you dopey fuck? :lol:



Bradman said:


> Aint private ownership great?? well unless the two families hate each other, i don't think you should be demeaning Souths ownership situation when you have Manlys dysfunctional mess


:lol: The mighty club that stood proud and refused to bend over and be raped up the arse by Rupert Murdoch ends up being silently infiltrated by another media mogul who used to be a Roosters director a mere 14 years later :lol:



Bradman said:


> At least we didn't merge, change our name or compromise our integrity, we saved Rugby League, every other club owes us a huge debt


Because no one wanted to merge with Souths. You were an irrelevant dinosaur living in the distant past when you got booted out of the comp and took 12 years to buy yourselves a premiership when the 6 other clubs who merged to survive managed to win premierships within 5, 8 and 10 years, Manly winning 2 of them - even more amazing considering they won their first of those 2 within 3 years of the joint venture with Norths failing :yep


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> Well, if an NRL team can in any way be "part of" a particular council, Souths are "part of South Sydney council" you dumb cunt.
> 
> So again, was it the mayor of South Sydney who organised the civic reception, ticker tape parade and key presentation? If so, what gave him the right to do it at Sydney Town Hall note: *Sydney *Town Hall, not *South Sydney* Town Hall.
> 
> :lol: What the fuck is this shit? I asked you several posts ago what gave South Sydney the right to a civic reception, ticker tape parade and keys to the city and you came up with "dur CITY BASED team" and "hur hur hur the mayor of Warringah", now you're saying "I don't know who set it up" like the muppet you are. If you didn't know you should have just said so, instead of trying to come across the smart cunt who thinks he knows everything :yep
> 
> :rofl Revisionism at its finest - your mangy lot haven't played at their suburban home ground since 1987 - have you forgotten they were booted out 12 years later in 1999? You must have been REAL big fish for the NRL to kick your pathetic houso arses out of the comp eh? :lol:
> 
> You keep harping on about this - south of the harbour where? Are you saying Homebush is "south of the harbour" you dopey fuck? :lol:
> 
> :lol: The mighty club that stood proud and refused to bend over and be raped up the arse by Rupert Murdoch ends up being silently infiltrated by another media mogul who used to be a Roosters director a mere 14 years later :lol:
> 
> Because no one wanted to merge with Souths. You were an irrelevant dinosaur living in the distant past when you got booted out of the comp and took 12 years to buy yourselves a premiership when the 6 other clubs who merged to survive managed to win premierships within 5, 8 and 10 years, Manly winning 2 of them - even more amazing considering they won their first of those 2 within 3 years of the joint venture with Norths failing :yep


South Sydney council merged as a part of the city of sydney council

you dumb cunt

yes, Homebush is south of the harbour, south west of south head


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> some pommy backpackers you met....:rofl
> 
> you're too much


 They have probably seen more and met more people from different areas in Australia than you or I have and that is their take on Cronulla and the locals. You seem to me to prove their theory correct with your posts on this forum and at ESB in the lounge's both here and there. Superiority complex but inside the ''I am worldly,I have been there,seen it and done it all'' posts you make lies a sad clown. You berate Oztriker for his racism against Aboriginals(which he was)yet do exactly the same to R4L and TG in your posts. You're fooling nobody Bradman.:hey


----------



## Dudman

Nobody wanted to merge with Souths? you idiot, The vile scum did, the shonks did

Souths were incredibly valuable, the amount of juniors alone would cause the no juniors Rorters & the very few juniors Sharks to cum in their strides


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> They have probably seen more and met more people from different areas in Australia than you or I have and that is their take on Cronulla and the locals. You seem to me to prove their theory correct with your posts on this forum and at ESB in the lounge's both here and there. Superiority complex but inside the ''I am worldly,I have been there,seen it and done it all'' posts you make lies a sad clown. You berate Oztriker for his racism against Aboriginals(which he was)yet do exactly the same to R4L and TG in your posts. You're fooling nobody Bradman.:hey


I don't know which hick village you're from, but you don't seem to understand the demographics or lay out of Sydney, you best get educated

But its just too easy to get under Gong & Rorters skin, i'm the puppet master & their my puppets :hey


----------



## rusty nails

i dont think hayne has thought this decision through nor does he understand what hes really up against over there. hes doesnt have the fundamentals and is basically too old to learn the strategic nuances of the game in time to make a splash. plus thats the land of the super athlete over there.. the NRL is small fry. even their college system is more professional and of a higher standard than the NRL


----------



## stiflers mum

More rubbish from resident know it all Bradman. Easts wanted to take you over.atsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

rusty nails said:


> i dont think hayne has thought this decision through nor does he understand what hes really up against over there. hes doesnt have the fundamentals and is basically too old to learn the strategic nuances of the game in time to make a splash. plus thats the land of the super athlete over there.. the NRL is small fry. even their college system is more professional and of a higher standard than the NRL


i agree, he doesnt even know where he wants to play.....he will be up against guys who are 18 years old who have been playing since the age of 10... with the ball he has as much talent as anyone... but NFL is like a chess match... not a free flowing game like league...he needs to learn routes... play calls... anticipate blockers and read audibles....id be shocked if he succeeds over there.... i really hope he does though.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i dont think hayne has thought this decision through nor does he understand what hes really up against over there. hes doesnt have the fundamentals and is basically too old to learn the strategic nuances of the game in time to make a splash. plus thats the land of the super athlete over there.. the NRL is small fry. even their college system is more professional and of a higher standard than the NRL


I don't think he expects to be a superstar or a regular over there. If he can crack a few games, he'll be doing very well. Good on him for being ambitious and not follow the typical route and go to union.

I wouldn't call it the land of the super athlete. The NFL boasts a completely different athlete than league though. No need for endurance, it's all about putting all your energy into the moment and becoming superb at a few chosen skills rather than proficient at many.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I don't think he expects to be a superstar or a regular over there. If he can crack a few games, he'll be doing very well. Good on him for being ambitious and not follow the typical route and go to union.
> 
> I wouldn't call it the land of the super athlete. The NFL boasts a completely different athlete than league though. No need for endurance,* it's all about putting all your energy into the moment* and becoming superb at a few chosen skills rather than proficient at many.


sounds right up his ally :deal


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> sounds right up his ally :deal


I'm not sure if this is the dig i perceive. I don't buy this idea that Hayne has ever lacked consistency, an opinion based on watching his efforts in many, many losing games.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I'm not sure if this is the dig i perceive. I don't buy this idea that Hayne has ever lacked consistency, an opinion based on watching his efforts in many, many losing games.


Agreed. Hayne cops a bit of unwarranted flack for his supposed lazy approach. I've seen Hayne at full pace, and he often looks like he's only going as fast as he needs to. Just his style IMO. The fact that he goes about his business in a nonchalant way and doesn't drop his lollies like an Anasta, or James Graham doesn't mean the guy isn't putting in.


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> i dont think hayne has thought this decision through nor does he understand what hes really up against over there. hes doesnt have the fundamentals and is basically too old to learn the strategic nuances of the game in time to make a splash. plus thats the land of the super athlete over there.. the NRL is small fry. even their college system is more professional and of a higher standard than the NRL


On the surface it is a baffling decision. But the guy is following his dream. So good luck to him. I hope he makes it over there. But the most logical outcome is he'll be back in 12 months. Then the fun starts for teams trying to fit him in to their salary cap.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke




----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> More rubbish from resident know it all Bradman. Easts wanted to take you over.atsch


now, cletus, i want you to go back & read my posts, who do you think i was referring too when i said the vile scum wanted to merge, i also mentioned the shonks

Another dumb cunt, you & Gong make quite a pair


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Agreed. Hayne cops a bit of unwarranted flack for his supposed lazy approach. I've seen Hayne at full pace, and he often looks like he's only going as fast as he needs to. Just his style IMO. The fact that he goes about his business in a nonchalant way and doesn't drop his lollies like an Anasta, or James Graham doesn't mean the guy isn't putting in.


half his problem is hes got the slowest play the ball in the NRL. the typical hayne run is a 30/60 metre dash of evasive, tacklebusting brilliance followed by 10 seconds of laying on the ground to the point where you wonder if hes injured or getting involved in some sort of niggle with the markers. every time i watch them play i find myself saying "play it jarryd, just play it jarryd" 500 times like rain man


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

rusty nails said:


> half his problem is hes got the slowest play the ball in the NRL. the typical hayne run is a 30/60 metre dash of evasive, tacklebusting brilliance followed by 10 seconds of laying on the ground to the point where you wonder if hes injured or getting involved in some sort of niggle with the markers. every time i watch them play i find myself saying "play it jarryd, just play it jarryd" 500 times like rain man


The whole team is like that and Sandow is the worst. He'll snuff out attacking plays cause he refuses to play the ball until he catches the ref's eye for some imagined infringement against him, never pulls the penalty just gives the opposition another 10 seconds to set.


----------



## St Pecktor

Roosters, Manly and co caught breaking salary cap.

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...wcastle-knights-sydney-roosters-wests-tigers/

Makes Souths premiership all the more special, seeing how they were up against illegal teams. And people wonder why we were given the keys to the city. :-(


----------



## OZ Puncher

Every team rorts the cap. Some get caught, some don't.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522679713869746176
Taking Jarryd's departure badly.....


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/522679713869746176
> Taking Jarryd's departure badly.....


:lol:

Off topic, but what do you make of Colin Farrell and Vince Vaughn being the lead roles in the new season of True Detective? I remember seeing you posting in the True Detective thread in the lounge.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> :lol:
> 
> Off topic, but what do you make of Colin Farrell and Vince Vaughn being the lead roles in the new season of True Detective? I remember seeing you posting in the True Detective thread in the lounge.


I personally don't mind either of them. Fuck that series was great, just by mentioning it you've given me goosebumps. It was like an extended dream. Farrell and Vaughn have sort of become self-caricatures of late but they both possess charisma and talent and I can imagine the show turning things around for them.

I'm presuming it's the same creative team? I hope it keeps the occult insinuations and the awesome theme song.

How about you? Are fans up in arms or lukewarm on the casting?


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> I personally don't mind either of them. Fuck that series was great, just by mentioning it you've given me goosebumps. It was like an extended dream. Farrell and Vaughn have sort of become self-caricatures of late but they both possess charisma and talent and I can imagine the show turning things around for them.
> 
> I'm presuming it's the same creative team? I hope it keeps the occult insinuations and the awesome theme song.
> 
> How about you? Are fans up in arms or lukewarm on the casting?


I haven't read much about peoples reactions to be honest. I think Woody is still a producer. It was a brilliant series. I currently have the urge to re-watch it. I'm sure it's the type of show where you'll pick up stuff after repeated viewings.

McConaughey has had a massive 18 months.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> I haven't read much about peoples reactions to be honest. I think Woody is still a producer. It was a brilliant series. I currently have the urge to re-watch it. I'm sure it's the type of show where you'll pick up stuff after repeated viewings.
> 
> McConaughey has had a massive 18 months.


Yeah. Last year I took my daughter to see Mud, McConaughey was fantastic in it and it occurred to me that he was starting to build up a bit of momentum. I hadn't paid him much attention until then. True Detective was phenomenal. Sometimes when I'm watching other good series I sort of want the episode to wrap up cause my attention span is getting shit but with TD I'd always be surprised and disappointed that it was over. Was kind of like snapping out of a trance lol


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Yeah. Last year I took my daughter to see Mud, McConaughey was fantastic in it and it occurred to me that he was starting to build up a bit of momentum. I hadn't paid him much attention until then. True Detective was phenomenal. Sometimes when I'm watching other good series I sort of want the episode to wrap up cause my attention span is getting shit but with TD I'd always be surprised and disappointed that it was over. Was kind of like snapping out of a trance lol


I haven't seen Mud yet. I downloaded it and saw the trailer. It's on my list. He was great in Dallas Buyers Club which was also a good flick.

What other tv shows do you watch?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> I haven't seen Mud yet. I downloaded it and saw the trailer. It's on my list. He was great in Dallas Buyers Club which was also a good flick.
> 
> What other tv shows do you watch?


 BW Empire, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, the Bridge (Danish), Orphan Black, Misfits. You're gonna hate me but I missed the boat on The Wire and Breaking Bad and those waters have gotten so deep I'm afraid to dive in. Also I wasn't watching anything around the time of the Sopranos. So that's 3 of the best I have to look forward to. For comedy I loved Always Sunny. Probably missed a couple...


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> BW Empire, Game of Thrones, Walking Dead, the Bridge (Danish), Orphan Black, Misfits. You're gonna hate me but I missed the boat on The Wire and Breaking Bad and those waters have gotten so deep I'm afraid to dive in. Also I wasn't watching anything around the time of the Sopranos. So that's 3 of the best I have to look forward to. For comedy I loved Always Sunny. Probably missed a couple...


I saw you browsing the BE threat the other day I think. I really like the show, but think they've fucked up the last season. Not too sure if HBO cancelled the budget for it, or Terrence Winter and Scorsese wanted to branch out to other avenues. I've heard different reasons.

I'm currently downloading The Bridge. Heard a few people in the lounge talk about it, so I'll give it a crack. The Wire is good. I saw it all from start to finish about a year after the whole show had finished. It takes a bit to get into though. I'm not that big a fan of Breaking Bad. Only really rated the last 2 seasons. Season 2 has its moments though. I think it's one of the most overrated shows going around.

I haven't seen Always Sunny in Philadelphia yet. I haven't seen any new comedies for a while. Loved the UK Office. Curb your enthusiasm was great. Wasn't a fan of Life's Too Short, but it did have some great great scenes.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> I saw you browsing the BE threat the other day I think. I really like the show, but think they've fucked up the last season. Not too sure if HBO cancelled the budget for it, or Terrence Winter and Scorsese wanted to branch out to other avenues. I've heard different reasons.
> 
> I'm currently downloading The Bridge. Heard a few people in the lounge talk about it, so I'll give it a crack. The Wire is good. I saw it all from start to finish about a year after the whole show had finished. It takes a bit to get into though. I'm not that big a fan of Breaking Bad. Only really rated the last 2 seasons. Season 2 has its moments though. I think it's one of the most overrated shows going around.
> 
> I haven't seen Always Sunny in Philadelphia yet. I haven't seen any new comedies for a while. Loved the UK Office. Curb your enthusiasm was great. Wasn't a fan of Life's Too Short, but it did have some great great scenes.


Ah yeah Curb was another! The Bridge is great. A bit like True Detective in that it's driven by the relationship between the two mains. Wouldn't mind checking out more foreign language series. There is supposed to be a pretty good French cop series but I can't remember it's name.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Ah yeah Curb was another! The Bridge is great. A bit like True Detective in that it's driven by the relationship between the two mains. Wouldn't mind checking out more foreign language series. There is supposed to be a pretty good French cop series but I can't remember it's name.


I saw a few episodes of Romanza Criminale earlier on in the year. It looks good. I purposely stopped watching it though as I wanted to watch it from the first episode onwards. Havent got around to doing that yet.

I haven't seen any foreign series yet, I think. Theres some great foreign films though. I went through a phase about a year ago where it was pretty much all I watched. Have you seen any Takeshi Miike films?


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> I saw a few episodes of Romanza Criminale earlier on in the year. It looks good. I purposely stopped watching it though as I wanted to watch it from the first episode onwards. Havent got around to doing that yet.
> 
> I haven't seen any foreign series yet, I think. Theres some great foreign films though. I went through a phase about a year ago where it was pretty much all I watched. Have you seen any Takeshi Miike films?


No I haven't - just checked him out on imdb. Where do you recommend I start?

Years ago on SBS i watched a Japanese film called Kamikaze Taxi and absolutely loved it. It's about a returned South American - Japanese taxi driver who picks up a young Yakuza with a gunshot wound. On dvd I've also got a few 60's gangster flicks from Japan - real stylised things - Branded to Kill and Youth of the Beast. Oh and some Kurosawa stuff too.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> No I haven't - just checked him out on imdb. Where do you recommend I start?
> 
> Years ago on SBS i watched a Japanese film called Kamikaze Taxi and absolutely loved it. It's about a returned South American - Japanese taxi driver who picks up a young Yakuza with a gunshot wound. On dvd I've also got a few 60's gangster flicks from Japan - real stylised things - Branded to Kill and Youth of the Beast. Oh and some Kurosawa stuff too.


I need to see more of Kurosawa. Have only seen Seven Samurai to date, and it was great.

Hmm. Miike covers many different genres. He is a bit hit and miss, but the ones I like are audition (the first half is a bit slow), gozu (not too sure how I can describe gozu. Very entertaining in an unsettling way), visitor q (this one is pretty fucked up.) dead or alive is quite good also. I have only seen it once. Haven't seen the sequels yet as they're all hard to track down. Ichi the killer is probably his most famous film. I didn't think too much of it.

Old boy is a great Korean flick which is pretty popular. If you haven't seen that, I'd recommend it above the others.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I saw you browsing the BE threat the other day I think. I really like the show, but think they've fucked up the last season. Not too sure if HBO cancelled the budget for it, or Terrence Winter and Scorsese wanted to branch out to other avenues. I've heard different reasons.
> 
> I'm currently downloading The Bridge. Heard a few people in the lounge talk about it, so I'll give it a crack. The Wire is good. I saw it all from start to finish about a year after the whole show had finished. It takes a bit to get into though. I'm not that big a fan of Breaking Bad. Only really rated the last 2 seasons. Season 2 has its moments though. I think it's one of the most overrated shows going around.
> 
> I haven't seen Always Sunny in Philadelphia yet. I haven't seen any new comedies for a while. Loved the UK Office. Curb your enthusiasm was great. Wasn't a fan of Life's Too Short, but it did have some great great scenes.


X2 for it's always sunny. Hilarious


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> X2 for it's always sunny. Hilarious


It's on my download list. Will hopefully get around to watching it next month sometime.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> It's on my download list. Will hopefully get around to watching it next month sometime.


Hurry up and watch ROME!


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Hurry up and watch ROME!


I'll check it out eventually. Have you seen the final season of Boardwalk yet?


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I'll check it out eventually. Have you seen the final season of Boardwalk yet?


no havent even started it yet... whats your rating 1-10?


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> no havent even started it yet... whats your rating 1-10?


I'd give it a 6.5-7/10.

My least favourite series, but I still prefer it to most other shows going around.

For mine...

Season 2
Season 1
Season 4
Season 3
Season 5.

A lot of people didn't like 4 so much. I thought it was pretty good. Season 3 was close, but a few things about that season bugged me.


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> I'd give it a 6.5-7/10.
> 
> My least favourite series, but I still prefer it to most other shows going around.
> 
> For mine...
> 
> Season 2
> Season 1
> Season 4
> Season 3
> Season 5.
> 
> A lot of people didn't like 4 so much. I thought it was pretty good. Season 3 was close, but a few things about that season bugged me.


as long as i get to see Margaret die in season 5 ill be happy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Just started season 6 of The Sopranos :yep

Season 5 was a cracker, some major shit happened & the first episode of season 6 picked up where it left off.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Just started season 6 of The Sopranos :yep
> 
> Season 5 was a cracker, some major shit happened & the first episode of season 6 picked up where it left off.


 season 5 was great. I liked Steve Buscemi' character and the story behind both he and Tony. Loved Robert Loggia's cameo.

Season 6 is probably my least favourite season. It does start off with a bang though. If AJ hasn't already got on your nerves, he will soon.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> season 5 was great. I liked Steve Buscemi' character and the story behind both he and Tony. Loved Robert Loggia's cameo.
> 
> Season 6 is probably my least favourite season. It does start off with a bang though. If AJ hasn't already got on your nerves, he will soon.


Yeah, I've seen @PityTheFool's comments on how unlikeable a character AJ was, so I gather he turns into a major arsehole in season 6.

I liked Steve Buscemi's character too - it was a shame to see him lose the battle with his demons and turn his back on the straight life, although he was pretty fucking cool as a gangster too :yep

***SPOILER ALERT*** I was blown away by them clipping Adriana in season 5, did not see that coming, was under the illusion Christopher loved her too much to do that :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah, I've seen @PityTheFool's comments on how unlikeable a character AJ was, so I gather he turns into a major arsehole in season 6.
> 
> I liked Steve Buscemi's character too - it was a shame to see him lose the battle with his demons and turn his back on the straight life, although he was pretty fucking cool as a gangster too :yep
> 
> ***SPOILER ALERT*** I was blown away by them clipping Adriana in season 5, did not see that coming, was under the illusion Christopher loved her too much to do that :-(


Adrian's death was tragic. Poor girl copped abuse from a guy who was pushing above his weight, and got caught up in shit. Thought Tony B's death was sad as well. Thought Tony should have played dumb and let him leave.

The New York crew get into it more I season 6.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Dylan Walker about to get his card stamped


----------



## stiflers mum

Gee was worried the video ref might of ruled downward pressure with that near miss at the end.


----------



## rusty nails

jeez that was a dogs ass of a performance by us. i cant remember a worse perfomance that resulted in a win by an australian team. deadset thought that was a fair try at the end too. aussies were very very lucky.
nice to see bird put in his usual 14 penalties and 8 dropped balls too. but hell still be lauded for his performance for some fucking reason. :huh


----------



## DB Cooper

@Teke










Add the All Blacks to Russell Crowe, Phar Lap, Split Enz and every other NZ thing we've liked so much we've stolen :lol:


----------



## boppazoo

Look at this crowd in here, hope all u boys been living the dream.


----------



## Tuff Gong

boppazoo said:


> Look at this crowd in here, hope all u boys been living the dream.


Where you been mate? Don't tell me you've only just found your way here?


----------



## boppazoo

Tuff Gong said:


> Where you been mate? Don't tell me you've only just found your way here?


Nah signed up back April but for some reason I couldn't post so gave up trying, I just been too busy plus lost interest as work and family became priority.


----------



## sallywinder

Spider said:


> @*Teke*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Add the All Blacks to Russell Crowe, Phar Lap, Split Enz and every other NZ thing we've liked so much we've stolen :lol:


OUCH!!! They would hate that!! More accurate would have been....Legendary SAMOAN TEAM....etc.haha


----------



## Rooster4Life

What you guys think of this try?


----------



## Dudman

Rooster4Life said:


> What you guys think of this try?


shit & still no juniors even back then


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Rooster4Life said:


> What you guys think of this try?


Very good try. Parra scored about half a dozen similar ones in 2001


----------



## rusty nails

Rooster4Life said:


> What you guys think of this try?


jesus.. the juggles make it look better but thats right up there..


----------



## Tuff Gong

Lote Tuquiri retired, Rene Maitua to be axed by the doggies after being charged for assault in a brawl in a Brisbane nightclub - it's all happening in the off-season :lol:


----------



## Kel

It's cricket season, I refuse to discuss league until 1.1.2015


----------



## sallywinder

Kel said:


> It's cricket season, I refuse to discuss league until 1.1.2015


 bet you wish you never brought that up...


----------



## Tuff Gong

Looking more & more like Will Hopoate is the black sheep of the family - perhaps getting away from Manly (and his family) by signing for Parra and going on his 2 year mission was a wise move :rolleyes

http://www.smh.com.au/nsw/nrl-player-jamil-hopoate-jailed-for-drunken-assault-20141210-1247yt.html


----------



## DB Cooper

That Greg Bird is a beauty isn't he? atsch


----------



## Rooster4Life

Behold!

The Pride Of The League

http://www.news.com.au/national/nsw...e-to-sell-heroin/story-fnii5s3x-1227170015349

apparently it was his nephew/son


----------



## bruiserh89

@Rooster4Life What do you think of that islander forward (forgot his name) that the Raiders signed up from Roosters for next season? Good buy? :smile


----------



## Rooster4Life

bruiserh89 said:


> @Rooster4Life What do you think of that islander forward (forgot his name) that the Raiders signed up from Roosters for next season? Good buy? :smile


FPN?

he has the ability to be a world beater and has at times dominated teams, but those are far and few between...he is pretty lazy. if ricky can inspire him to give 100% weekly (lol) then its a great buy, im fairly happy to be rid of him tbh.


----------



## bruiserh89

Rooster4Life said:


> FPN?
> 
> he has the ability to be a world beater and has at times dominated teams, but those are far and few between...he is pretty lazy. if ricky can inspire him to give 100% weekly (lol) then its a great buy, im fairly happy to be rid of him tbh.


That's the one. I guess will see if he's a fit.


----------



## DB Cooper

Great to see :happy

With a huge heart and a great woman by your side there's little you can't achieve.


----------



## St Pecktor

Spider said:


> Great to see :happy
> 
> With a huge heart and a great woman by your side there's little you can't achieve.


:deal True that.


----------



## St Pecktor

Luke Burgess joins Manly this season, while Souths CEO Shane Richardson steps down to apparently take on a high profile position in the NRL. 

Lurgess never really impressed me. He had a good season when he first came on board, but he's a depth player at best nowdays. Cant really see the value in signing him, unless it's to entice the twins, or one of them to jump ship. Don't think Manly have the coin for such a move though. They'd be commanding a lot of money, and Manly seem like they've got a battle on their hands to keep their current team.


----------



## bruiserh89

boppazoo said:


> Nah signed up back April but for some reason I couldn't post so gave up trying, I just been too busy plus lost interest as work and family became priority.


This seems to be happening to a heap of people not getting the email to confirm sign up and therefore cant post. Must be dropping into peoples spam folders or even getting blocked before that. Ima sort this!


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Luke Burgess joins Manly this season, while Souths CEO Shane Richardson steps down to apparently take on a high profile position in the NRL.
> 
> Lurgess never really impressed me. He had a good season when he first came on board, but he's a depth player at best nowdays. Cant really see the value in signing him, unless it's to entice the twins, or one of them to jump ship. Don't think Manly have the coin for such a move though. They'd be commanding a lot of money, and Manly seem like they've got a battle on their hands to keep their current team.


Wow, didn't see that coming.

Yeah, he didn't really impress me at Souths, he was essentially a fringe-level first-grader who got the opportunity to play first grade so Russell could play the "4 brothers on the field" card. Still, you never know what Tooves will get out of him, he may have been in a comfort zone at Souths with his brothers and Manly have a knack for making players hungry again.

We shall have to wait and see.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spider said:


> Great to see :happy
> 
> With a huge heart and a great woman by your side there's little you can't achieve.


Yep, this is awesome, hope he can go all the way and walk again.

Is he quadriplegic or paraplegic? I notice he hasn't lost much bulk to muscle atrophy considering it's been what, 8 or 9 months since he broke his neck?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Wow, didn't see that coming.
> 
> Yeah, he didn't really impress me at Souths, he was essentially a fringe-level first-grader who got the opportunity to play first grade so Russell could play the "4 brothers on the field" card. Still, you never know what Tooves will get out of him, he may have been in a comfort zone at Souths with his brothers and Manly have a knack for making players hungry again.
> 
> We shall have to wait and see.


Willie Mason will be a good signing for you guys. I used to hate the cunt, but have grown to love him somewhat lately. He actually has some smarts about him too. When he's on NRL360 with Kent, and Ikin, he is quality.

:happy[email protected] mum :smile


----------



## stiflers mum

Spider said:


> Great to see :happy
> 
> With a huge heart and a great woman by your side there's little you can't achieve.


 Promising signs hope he continues to improve.:good


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Yep, this is awesome, hope he can go all the way and walk again.
> 
> Is he quadriplegic or paraplegic? I notice he hasn't lost much bulk to muscle atrophy considering it's been what, 8 or 9 months since he broke his neck?


 Quadriplegic he damaged the c4 and c5 sections of his vertebrae.

http://www.spinalinjury101.org/details/levels-of-injury










He is young and fit and physical healing can apparently still occur up to 15 months after the injury. I have heard stories of young people being told they will never walk again walking out of Ryde Rehabilitation centre so he's in a good place.


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## abe01

Looking forward to the 9's this weekend. Can't wait for the might red v to disappoint me again for another yearðŸ˜Š. I'm tipping the dogs to win it in Auckland


----------



## St Pecktor

@stifflers mum your man Drinkwater is tearing the Tits a new cunthole.


----------



## St Pecktor

Yawn, another comp, another grand final for the champs.

[email protected] scum.


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths win.Poor old Sharkies trophy cabinet still only has the 1979 Amco Cup.:smile


----------



## St Pecktor

The Champs are back! 
Doesn't matter what format of the game they create, we'll dominate it. :deal

Next stops are England and the Dragons. 3 trophies in 3 consecutive games. :smile


----------



## abe01

No charity shield for souffs this year. I Have my flight booked and I'm pumped. Can't wait


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> No charity shield for souffs this year. I Have my flight booked and I'm pumped. Can't wait


You're flying to the charity shield, or to the UK?


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> No charity shield for souffs this year. I Have my flight booked and I'm pumped. Can't wait


 You're flying from somewhere to attend a trial? You're a staunch supporter abe that's for sure.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> You're flying from somewhere to attend a trial? You're a staunch supporter abe that's for sure.


This is your grand final boi, and dont pretend it isnt. :deal


----------



## abe01

Just the charity shield, we go most years. Plus this year my son is playing with souffs 20's so there will be a few of us meeting up. It is always a good start to the year winning our shield back haha


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> This is your grand final boi, and dont pretend it isnt. :deal


Well that is........nah...too easy lol


----------



## DB Cooper

Rabbitohs bribe a security guard to drop charges against John Sutton and Luke Burgess. Massive story!


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> Rabbitohs bribe a security guard to drop charges against John Sutton and Luke Burgess. Massive story!


In your mind maybe


----------



## Francis75

How is Jarrod Hayne's NFL career going ?


----------



## DB Cooper

Bradman said:


> In your mind maybe


Peel me a grape.


----------



## DB Cooper

* NRL investigating claims South Sydney 'paid off US security guard' to have charges dropped against stars *

The NRL is investigating a damaging allegation the Rabbitohs paid off a security guard in order to have charges dropped against stars John Sutton and Luke Burgess after a brawl outside a US nightclub.

The club and the NRL are on a collision course over the new bribery claims, days after an integrity investigation into an alleged cover-up by South Sydney was reopened.

Over the past day, full details of the boozy night in Arizona in November which ended in the arrest of Sutton and Burgess have emerged.

Sutton was accused of spitting on a bar and shouting obscenities when asked to leave, while Burgess tackled the bouncer to the ground and punched him in the ribs.

Both were arrested, charged and jailed for eight hours, but the charges were dropped two weeks later.

Court documents clearly show the security guard was satisfied with monetary compensation.

Earlier, NRL chief Dave Smith defended incoming head of strategy and former Souths administrator Shane Richardson over the clubâ€™s handling of the incident.

The integrity unit was initially satisfied the incident, that according to a Arizona police report left a bouncer with a cut head, was closed after the pair were released from custody without charges being laid.

But yesterday, the NRL announced it had reopened its probe, leading to accusations of a cover-up by Mr Richardson.

Mr Richardson will join the NRL from Souths later this month.

However, Mr Smith defended the way the Rabbitohs dealt with the situation which was kept under wraps until a sketchy statement from the club was released last Sunday.

"We were satisfied with the process up until this point," Mr Smith told reporters on the Gold Coast this morning.

"At the end of the day, its a judgment call. By and large, if something has gone wrong, we are in a position where clubs do get in contact.

"They tell us what's going on. There's a distinction between internal matters within a club and what is in the best interest of the fans and the general public.

"We ask the clubs to err on a side of caution and let us make the judgment call. You can't know everything about every minor detail."

Mr Smith also said the issue has no bearing on his decision to bring Mr Richardson on board at Rugby League Central.

"Shane is a very experienced administrator," Mr Smith said.

"He's been in the game a lot longer than I have and he's a good guy and a big thinker.

"This isn't about individuals. This is about a specific issue. It's happened a long way away, we have to get to the bottom of it."

Mr Smith also denied the integrity unit should have investigated the incident, which led to Sutton's axing as skipper and Burgess being offloaded to Manly, more rigorously.

"We've got a track record in the last couple of years for sure in dealing with these issues," he said.

"They're complex. As new information comes to light, we'll deal with it.

"The integrity unit will look at it and look at it independently and strongly.

"There are lots of ways of investigating things. You don't have to always physically go and investigate things.

"The integrity unit will look at it and gather all the facts, within the rules of our game. We're not a police force."

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...administrator-over-sutton-and-burgess-bust-up


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> Peel me a grape.


I shudder to think the meaning of that euphemism :rolleyes


----------



## Dudman

Francis75 said:


> How is Jarrod Hayne's NFL career going ?


quite promising apparently


----------



## DB Cooper

Bradman said:


> I shudder to think the meaning of that euphemism :rolleyes


As you responded to the topic you can read the article above while you are peeling the grape for me :hey


----------



## Francis75

Bradman said:


> quite promising apparently


As good as Anthony Mundine's NBA career ?


----------



## Dudman

Francis75 said:


> As good as Anthony Mundine's NBA career ?


You asked a question & i answered, i don't understand the comparison & i don't care for it


----------



## Dudman

Spider said:


> As you responded to the topic you can read the article above while you are peeling the grape for me :hey


Daily telegraph?


----------



## Francis75

Bradman said:


> You asked a question & i answered, i don't understand the comparison & i don't care for it


The comparison is valid as Mundine often mentioned about playing in the NBA and now Hayne is "trying" to get a spot in the NFL. He won't play one minute in the NFL.


----------



## Dudman

Francis75 said:


> The comparison is valid as Mundine often mentioned about playing in the NBA and now Hayne is "trying" to get a spot in the NFL. He won't play one minute in the NFL.


Well why did you ask, you stupid cunt??


----------



## Francis75

Bradman said:


> Well why did you ask, *you stupid cunt*??


That's not very nice.


----------



## Dudman

Francis75 said:


> That's not very nice.


well i might be a nasty fucker sometimes but i'm a stickler for accuracy


----------



## St Pecktor

Francis75 said:


> The comparison is valid as Mundine often mentioned about playing in the NBA and now Hayne is "trying" to get a spot in the NFL. He won't play one minute in the NFL.


Mundine often mentioned about being the best athlete in history as well. There isnt much Mundine hasnt mentioned not doing. I believe he's even said he'd be a great political leader.


----------



## Francis75

If Hayne does make it into the NFL and PLAY at even a low level then I will be shocked. If he does then good luck to him but I just don't see it at all.


----------



## St Pecktor

Francis75 said:


> If Hayne does make it into the NFL and PLAY at even a low level then I will be shocked. If he does then good luck to him but I just don't see it at all.


It's a tough league to crack considering his background. Full props to him for giving it a go though.


----------



## abe01

Spider said:


> Rabbitohs bribe a security guard to drop charges against John Sutton and Luke Burgess. Massive story!


They should of used the Allenby defence


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## stiflers mum

St Helens to avenge Martin Murray and thrash the vermin. When is the game? @St Pecktor


----------



## DB Cooper

Is there a bigger dickhead in Australian sport than Greg Bird?

As soon as this cocaine story broke I just knew he'd be involved.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> St Helens to avenge Martin Murray and thrash the vermin. When is the game? @*St Pecktor*


I think coverage starts at 6, though kick off might not be until 6:45.


----------



## DB Cooper

* Greg Bird, Dave Taylor and three other Gold Coast Titans face four-year drugs bans *

ORIGIN stars Greg Bird and Dave Taylor, plus three Gold Coast Titans teammates, could face a minimum four-year, worldwide ban from sport if they are found guilty of cocaine supply charges.

Titans chief executive Graham Annesley on Sunday confirmed Bird, Taylor, Kalifa Fai Fai Loa, Beau Falloon and Jamie Dowling were all stood down indefinitely from club duties until they faced court on drugs charges. The club has launched an investigation that could result in players being sacked immediately regardless of the legal outcome.

At the moment the NRL stars are being judged under the gameâ€™s code of conduct, but a guilty ruling in court could open the door to punishments from the anti-doping regime and ultimately prove the end of their playing careers in any major sporting code around the world.

Under section 2.7 of the WADA code supplying prohibited substances to a third party is considered â€œtraffickingâ€ and carries with it a minimum four-year ban from all sport.

Cocaine is a prohibited substance under the WADA code and guilt proved in the court of law is an easy case to prosecute into a doping violation. Former ASADA boss Richard Ings said the players were at serious risk of huge penalties from anti-doping authorities if they were found guilty of the charges.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/nrl/nrl...-year-drugs-bans/story-fn2mcuj6-1227234597060

BYE BYE BIRDIE :hi:


----------



## Dudman

Champions of the world fuckers :happy


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Champions of the world fuckers :happy


winners by a record margin. Following on from record finals series and grand final dominance.

Best team ever candidate.


----------



## St Pecktor

Glen Stewart will be a fine signing if he stays healthy. Looked like he has been a Rabbitoh for years, as he slotted in effortlessly.

Premiers, World club challenge champions, 9s champions, Charity shield, Ron Coote Cup... :deal Trophy cabinet is looking a bit chockas. Might have to ask the Dragons if we can borrow theirs.


----------



## abe01

Haha very funny. I remember 2010 winning everything on offer sitting on my high horse and then.......... Don't worry though when souths fall I will be there to put the boot in. Enjoy st pecktor they are a great team atm


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> Haha very funny. I remember 2010 winning everything on offer sitting on my high horse and then.......... Don't worry though when souths fall I will be there to put the boot in. Enjoy st pecktor they are a great team atm


By the time we fall, you'll probably be too old to lift your foot to lay the boot in. Not to mention that when we do fall, we'll still be light years ahead of where the Dragons are. 

We are going back to back my friend, and that's all there is to it. :nod


----------



## DB Cooper

Rebecca Wilson predicting all sorts of doom and gloom for Queensland's State of Origin team. Claims bigger names than Bird & Taylor are implicated and will come out shortly.


----------



## St Pecktor

Spider said:


> Rebecca Wilson predicting all sorts of doom and gloom for Queensland's State of Origin team. Claims bigger names than Bird & Taylor are implicated and will come out shortly.


Hopefully Lockyer gets caught snorting lines off Wally Lewis' cock and ch9 fuck them both off.

They are both appalling commentators.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Hopefully Lockyer gets caught snorting lines off Wally Lewis' cock and ch9 fuck them both off.
> 
> They are both appalling commentators.


 Some idiot is trolling the Titans forum about this. Teke to jump back on the Manly bandwagon.

.


----------



## DB Cooper

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...ound-one-match-between-broncos-and-rabbitohs/

Bookmarkers have *suspended betting *on the NRL round one clash between Brisbane and South Sydney as speculation grows that the Broncos will be drawn into the cocaine scandal that has engulfed south-east Queensland sporting circles.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Some idiot is trolling the Titans forum about this. Teke to jump back on the Manly bandwagon.
> 
> .


Is it delicious dave? :rofl
Got a link?


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Is it delicious dave? :rofl
> Got a link?


 Yes but it was a fail only another troll replied. Trying to smoke Teke out of his hole.


----------



## bruiserh89

I think I'm heading along to the Raiders season launch function this Friday. Not 100% sure. Its a mate of a mate supplying them and my mate will chase up tomorrow. Not sure what you do at those do's. Talk to the players about the season ahead and sink free piss I spose.


----------



## thehook13

Hayne looking decent at a demonstration. Agent says he is close to signing a deal


----------



## thehook13

Not long now!


----------



## stiflers mum

Shit this is big Matt Seers and Jason Smith are going down for a long time by the sounds of it.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...commission-radar/story-fniabrr8-1227239027003

It's not over yet.


----------



## abe01

Got my dragons membership in the mail today . I'm pumped for another big year of false hope disappointment and heart break. Bring on the footy


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> Got my dragons membership in the mail today . I'm pumped for another big year of false hope disappointment and heart break. Bring on the footy


 We should never of let Drinkwater go abe.:-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

Nothing official yet but Foran supposedly going to the Eels on a 4 year deal.


----------



## abe01

stiflers mum said:


> We should never of let Drinkwater go abe.:-(


In josh we trust


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Nothing official yet but Foran supposedly going to the Eels on a 4 year deal.


Yeah, I read that a few hours ago. I would have thought DCE wa the more likely out of the two to leave. Arthur must have been held in high regard at Manly.


----------



## DB Cooper

If it came from a more reliable source you'd give it more credence. But for what it's worth >>>

 *Anthony Mundine says clubs warned players ahead of drug tests *

Former rugby league star Anthony Mundine has claimed that clubs tipped off players who could have returned a positive result to not turn up to training if the drug testers were coming.

Speaking to Fox Sports News Mundine, who played for both the Dragons and the Broncos, made the claim in the wake of the NRL drug scandal that has seen five Gold Coast Titans players stood down for allegedly supplying cocaine.

Mundine said social drugs were a common problem in rugby league during his playing days and that many players who the public believed had a clean reputation were involved.

â€œIts been there for years. I know in my time Iâ€™ve been offered drugs on the party scene and social scene.


----------



## DB Cooper

*Gold Coast Titans drug scandal: Club hid five positive doping tests after 2007 Mad Monday celebrations *

THE Gold Coast are no strangers to players dabbling in illicit drugs on Mad Monday, with the Titans previously netting five positive results the year the club was founded in 2007.

Sport Confidential can reveal Titans management covered-up the results of the in-house testing the day after Mad Monday, which jagged one big-name player and four other members of the clubâ€™s NRL roster.

None of the players in question are still employed at the Titans, but all were issued with a written employment warning and fined five per cent of their contracts.

Under the Titans previous management structure, the club decided to covertly target test its entire roster the morning after Mad Monday.

No players were made aware of the impending drug tests, but some became flustered when informed they were about to become subject to a urine test.

*Intent on avoiding a public-relations nightmare, the Titans opted to bury the five positive results.*

We spoke to one former player who confirmed the results.

None of the players currently charged with drugs supply were at the Titans at the time.


----------



## stiflers mum

@Teke


----------



## St Pecktor

Trent Merrin signs for Penrith for 3 years. Big loss for the Dragons. Morris and Merrin were the only things keeping them from being a joke last season, and now they're both gone. 

Whats your top 8 cunts?

Souths
Penrith
Scum
Cows

Bulldogs
Manly
Tigers
Warriors

Spoon = Dragons


----------



## thehook13

Hayne signs with 49ers.

In other news, Footy starts in 3 days. Hope Rabbitohs destroy Bennetts Broncos


----------



## Francis75

thehook13 said:


> Hayne signs with 49ers.
> 
> In other news, Footy starts in 3 days. Hope Rabbitohs destroy Bennetts Broncos


From what I understand this just means Hayne has signed to be part of the 49'ers training squad of 90 players. Those 90 players will be cut down to 53 for the actual season. He has a guarantee of at least $100,000 apparently.

What sort of money would a player like Hayne earn in the NRL these days ?
He could potentially cost himself a hefty loss of earnings if he wastes 1 to 2 yrs trying to make the grade in the NFL.
Will be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## stiflers mum

Souths
Dogs
Manly
Roosters
Panthers
Broncos
Cows
Raiders

Spoon = Titans


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Hayne signs with 49ers.
> 
> In other news, Footy starts in 3 days. Hope Rabbitohs destroy Bennetts Broncos


Goes without saying it will be interesting to see how Hayne gets on. He made it plain when he went over there it was about following his dream not lining his pockets.


----------



## St Pecktor

Francis75 said:


> From what I understand this just means Hayne has signed to be part of the 49'ers training squad of 90 players. Those 90 players will be cut down to 53 for the actual season. He has a guarantee of at least $100,000 apparently.
> 
> What sort of money would a player like Hayne earn in the NRL these days ?
> He could potentially cost himself a hefty loss of earnings if he wastes 1 to 2 yrs trying to make the grade in the NFL.
> Will be interesting to see what happens.


It's a gamble for sue, u good on him for having a go. I've read he is being sponsored by Telstra and they are doing a documentary on his NFL journey which will beef up his earnings considerably.

In total, I'd say he wont be on what he could be on if he stayed with the Eels, but he'll still be on over 300K in total.


----------



## thehook13

Hope he brings that next level training back to the NRL one day. Seeing his training session above displays a tonne of skills you don't learn in League.


----------



## abe01

Footy is back!!!! Thank god, now that super Saturday's are back I won't have to conversate with the bride for at least 8 hrs a weekend


----------



## Dudman

abe01 said:


> Footy is back!!!! Thank god, now that super Saturday's are back I won't have to conversate with the bride for at least 8 hrs a weekend


Try not to CONVERSE with her either :hey


----------



## DB Cooper

Carmichael Hunt got off bloody lightly!


----------



## OZ Puncher

Money talks.


----------



## abe01

Don't tell me what to do with my wife Bradman :smile


----------



## Dudman

abe01 said:


> Don't tell me what to do with my wife Bradman :smile


Ok, sorry, you can conversate with her if you want then


----------



## stiflers mum

OZ Puncher said:


> Money talks.


 Gallen fined $50,000(reduced to $35,000 I think)for offensive tweet

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-10-27/gallen-fined-for-offensive-tweet/5845054

Hunt fined $30,000 for illicit drug use.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-union/r...-aru-for-cocaine-scandal-20150306-13w5x2.html

:rofl:rofl


----------



## OZ Puncher

Man, Arthur is having Parramatta fire on all cylinders tonight, he has genuinely made this team play as a unit. Manly having a shocker, and I don't know whether Tooves is sandbagging on purpose or Manly are just easing into it.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Manly are gone, last night they looked like a circus act, very unlike them. No strength in our forward pack, the backs and halves were all fatigued from having to come in and help them out in the ruck. The injuries to Gutherson and Foran didn't help but we should have more depth than that.

DCE's announcement after the game came as no surprise after that performance.

I seriously doubt they'll make the 8 this season, they managed to hold their shit together for the past 3 seasons purely through talent but we're seeing the result now of all the infighting and player rifts.

After having thought they were being hard on DCE I'm now starting to think that the rumours of DCE being the cause of all the bad blood between the players may be true.

Long season ahead.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I am not a Manly supporter by any means, but I thought Foran tearing his hamstring is gonna have some repercussions.


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> I am not a Manly supporter by any means, but I thought Foran tearing his hamstring is gonna have some repercussions.


Maybe Parra will withdraw their offer to him :lol:


----------



## OZ Puncher

Going off their performance last night, they probably won't need him, but he's definitely got a fair few seasons ahead of him. He's still an excellent player.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Man, Arthur is having Parramatta fire on all cylinders tonight, he has genuinely made this team play as a unit. Manly having a shocker, and I don't know whether Tooves is sandbagging on purpose or Manly are just easing into it.


Parra were great to watch last night. Great start indeed, hopefully its not a false dawn like round 1 last 2 seasons. I was surprised how easily they dominated Manly's forwards, it's only round 1, but normally Manly make teams work very hard for their wins. The Dogs next week will be a much tougher ask. I hope you roll them though.


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Parra were great to watch last night. Great start indeed, hopefully its not a false dawn like round 1 last 2 seasons. I was surprised how easily they dominated Manly's forwards, it's only round 1, but normally Manly make teams work very hard for their wins. The Dogs next week will be a much tougher ask. I hope you roll them though.


In the long run they still don't have structure & will get broken down by the organised clinical teams, they'll have moments of brilliance & win some games but i don't think they have the game to endure over a whole season, Sandow will once again prove to be rocks or diamonds


----------



## OZ Puncher

I think we are in the position you guys were in not so long ago, some good players coming up, a couple of good signings and an excellent coach, we should be doing better each year and I seriously think we will be in the 8 this year, and that will be a tremendous achievement considering all the bad things that have been circling the club for some time b


----------



## DB Cooper

* Titans players accused of text messages with hidden drug deal references *

A CASUAL invitation to a game of pool at a suburban pub is at the centre of allegations a Gold Coast Titans player was involved in supplying cocaine.

With the five Titans involved in the cocaine scandal still yet to be returned to the clubâ€™s active roster, The Courier-Mail can reveal a key plank in the Crime and Corruption Commission case against Kalifa Faifai Loa relates to a casual mention of a Gold Coast tavern.

Text messages with alleged code words and hidden meanings are central to allegations against several of the eight past and present Titans facing charges of supplying cocaine.

Their lawyers labelled the allegations weak and want the charges thrown out and the players reinstated immediately.

Faifai Loa, a former New Zealand and Samoan Test player, faces one count of supplying cocaine after the CCC allegedly intercepted text messages about Treetops Plaza at West Burleigh.

He allegedly sent a message saying â€œMeet me at the Treetops Plaza in Burleighâ€.

It will be alleged other messages related to meeting at the shopping centreâ€™s tavern to play pool â€" which the CCC will allege was code for a drug deal.

As well as being a part of pool games, an â€œeight ballâ€ is also street slang for a quantity of cocaine weighing about 3.5g and worth over $1000.

Faifai Loaâ€™s lawyer Campbell Maccallum said the allegations were â€œwildly speculativeâ€.

Allegations against reigning Titans player of the year Beau Falloon include references to a text message saying â€œOur season starts nowâ€, while other players allegedly sent messages to accused cartel kingpin John Touma featuring references to various varieties of wine.

Touma, whose drug trafficking case returns to Southport Magistrates Court today, once ran a wine distribution business.

Meanwhile, the Titans team announced on Tuesday for this weekendâ€™s NRL round featured none of the players facing charges.

The Titans board has already been briefed of the case against the players and hopes to make a decision on their immediate playing future within days.


----------



## donkeyking

If this is all the police have, then they should drop the charges asap to save the embarassment.

Trial by media is not fair. Throw enough mud and some will stick.


----------



## rusty nails

donkeyking said:


> If this is all the police have, then they should drop the charges asap to save the embarassment.
> 
> Trial by media is not fair. Throw enough mud and some will stick.


true. theyre obviously guilty as fuck but you have to prove it. you cant walk into court and say "well your honour weve got a couple of texts that we think means something related to drugs"


----------



## stiflers mum

The alleged king pins(ex-Roosters)have had their cases adjourned to September 11.

http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...andal-has-case-adjourned-20150311-140yvo.html

Wonder if the Titans will get the same? If so it will make them available for most of the year.


----------



## Dudman

stiflers mum said:


> The alleged king pins(ex-Roosters)have had their cases adjourned to September 11.
> 
> http://www.brisbanetimes.com.au/que...andal-has-case-adjourned-20150311-140yvo.html
> 
> Wonder if the Titans will get the same? If so it will make them available for most of the year.


I doubt the Titans will play them with charges hanging over their heads, they'll still be payed etc but in this current market its corporate suicide, you just can't afford to connect sponsors or potential sponsors to this kind of shit


----------



## stiflers mum

Bradman said:


> I doubt the Titans will play them with charges hanging over their heads, they'll still be payed etc but in this current market its corporate suicide, you just can't afford to connect sponsors or potential sponsors to this kind of shit


 True. Didn't think of that bad luck for Titans if they're innocent.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fuck the Titans, cunts.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Fuck the Titans, cunts.


I heard a funny line today from a Manly fan...

There's no "i" in "team", but theres a D,C, & E" in "dick head"


----------



## St Pecktor

I got 6/8 tips right last week. Usually I'm lucky to get 3 during the early rounds of the season. This week Im going for...

Parramatta
Penrith
Melbourne
Cows
Souths
St George
Sharks
Canberra

Canberra Warriors, and Sharks Brisbane is fucking hard to tip. No confidence in those tips whatsoever.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I heard a funny line today from a Manly fan...
> 
> There's no "i" in "team", but theres a D,C, & E" in "dick head"


:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

Lazarus has pulled the pin on the Palmer party. Says Clive has a different idea of teamwork than he has.


----------



## OZ Puncher

It's only because Clive sacked Glens missus.


----------



## St Pecktor

I missed the game today. I tipped Parra. Thought the Dogs would be lacking without Reynolds. I heard Radradja got injured. Anything serious?


----------



## thehook13

Manlys gun new half back


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


> Manlys gun new half back


atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

Panthers smashed Titans 40 nil.

Suck shit Titans :lol:


----------



## thehook13

Average week for tipping!


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Average week for tipping!


I went into an online free tipping comp and had 6/8 for week 1 and was coming 108/10000. Forgot to put my tips in this week :rofl
I would have bombed out on Manly, and Knights though anyway.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Has this been a horrible weekend of footy or what? Other than the Manly game every other game has been so scrappy and shit. Panthers-Tits game was embarrassing in the first half..


----------



## Dudman

Back to back cunts!!! 

Wheres Luigi?


----------



## St Pecktor

Glen Stewart has been immense since joining. 52 tackles, and 150 meters. A fuckin workhorse. Thought George pipped him for MOM, but he wasnt far off.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Glen Stewart has been immense since joining. 52 tackles, and 150 meters. A fuckin workhorse. Thought George pipped him for MOM, but he wasnt far off.


Yeah he's a good buy for you guys. You can see form his form now that he's motivated to play footy again. 5kgs lighter and not carrying any injuries.

It was a shame to see him have to leave Manly. Dunno what the situ is but it's obviously been toxic for a while.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Basically they hate DCE, and apparently they don't like Tooves as a coach cos he works them too hard apparently.


----------



## rusty nails

you guys reckon the titans are ganna last long term??


----------



## OZ Puncher

Nope their fans are worse than Broncos fans. I shit you not when they are in bad form they are lucky to get 3-5K to a game.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah he's a good buy for you guys. You can see form his form now that he's motivated to play footy again. 5kgs lighter and not carrying any injuries.
> 
> It was a shame to see him have to leave Manly. Dunno what the situ is but it's obviously been toxic for a while.


It's impossible to keep a top 4 team together for long periods. Somehow, the Chooks seem to do it though. Something is definitely off there though, as I'm sure, both DCE, and Foran would have been offered good deals to stay on, Foran more so as DCE had already left and freed up more funds. Tooveys name seems to be in the media every few days now about how his job is under the pump. It has to be an internal thing, as he hasnt let Manly down with results in his 3 seasons in charge.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> you guys reckon the titans are ganna last long term??


There doesnt seem to be much support for them up there, and their management couldnt have got it any wronger if they tried. I dont mind the NRL helping them out financially to keep them afloat, but when you seem them announce the signing of a player of DCE shortly after, it kind of stinks.

On another note, I cant wait for next week when McGuire and Souths wipe that shit eating grin off Jason Taylors face. The fuckin balls on that prick to think he can still cut it as an NRL coach. :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

Bradman said:


> Back to back cunts!!!
> 
> Wheres Luigi?


I think Souths winning the comp was enough to make the poor fella call it stumps.

Try the Swannies forum.


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> you guys reckon the titans are ganna last long term??


 The might go the same way as the Chargers if Singo makes another push for a Central Coast Bears team that's well backed financially.


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> The might go the same way as the Chargers if Singo makes another push for a Central Coast Bears team that's well backed financially.


mate the bears are a pipe dream. despite what florimo and david fairleigh say nobody on the coast is interested. especially now the mariners have made the place home.


----------



## St Pecktor

So Foran and DCE will both leave Manly. Manly rumoured to be interested in Carney. Shit signing, IMO. He may star for a season, then he'll go back to being the same old Todd. The manly bar scene will be too tempting for him not to fuck up.

I doubt Sandow will be retained at Parra. He's been exciting recently, but isnt a player to build a premiership winning squad around. Even if Arthur offers him a reduced contract, I reckon he'll go to a club like the Dragons, Sharks, or Tigers for the extra cash. I'd say Dragons will probably get him seeing as how they struggle to score points.


----------



## OZ Puncher

He'd be a perfect partner for DCE...


----------



## DB Cooper

Martin Kennedy from the Roosters in the shit.


----------



## DB Cooper

Todd Carney has won his wrongful dismissal case against Cronulla.


----------



## St Pecktor

Apparently Parra are offering Alex Johnson a big money deal. I hope he stays on, as he's a wonderful talent. I know he wants to play fullback though, which is probably whats most tempting about the Parra offer. 

Beau Champion is apparently out for the season. I think I said last year youd be lucky to get ten games out of him. I don't think hes much of a loss anyway really. He's solid, but not spectacular, and a bit of a hog with the ball too.


----------



## stiflers mum

Hello as a Dragons fan don't think I will be coming to this thread except at SOO time. As you were.:good


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Hello as a Dragons fan don't think I will be coming to this thread except at SOO time. As you were.:good


You guys apparently after SKD. His inexplicable drop ball with the try line wide open last wee must have impressed Mary.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> You guys apparently after SKD. His inexplicable drop ball with the try line wide open last wee must have impressed Mary.


 Better than what we currently have. OUST DOUST!!!!!!!!


----------



## OZ Puncher

St Pecktor said:


> You guys apparently after SKD. His inexplicable drop ball with the try line wide open last wee must have impressed Mary.


Hahaha

For every good thing he does, comes three rookie errors.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Hahaha
> 
> For every good thing he does, comes three rookie errors.


He was still better than Blake Ferguson. I didnt even notice him at all last Sunday. He was talking it up before the game as well saying how he's going to target Dylan Walker.

This week, I've got...

Manly
Cows
Canberra
Melbourne
Souths
Titans
Roosters


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> He was still better than Blake Ferguson. I didnt even notice him at all last Sunday. He was talking it up before the game as well saying how he's going to target Dylan Walker.
> 
> This week, I've got...
> 
> Manly
> Cows
> Canberra
> Melbourne
> Souths
> Titans
> Roosters


You missing a game?


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> You missing a game?


Oh yeah. Gotta go with Warriors unfortunately.

How have you been mate?


----------



## Dudman

St Pecktor said:


> Apparently Parra are offering Alex Johnson a big money deal. I hope he stays on, as he's a wonderful talent. I know he wants to play fullback though, which is probably whats most tempting about the Parra offer.
> 
> Beau Champion is apparently out for the season. I think I said last year youd be lucky to get ten games out of him. I don't think hes much of a loss anyway really. He's solid, but not spectacular, and a bit of a hog with the ball too.


All this shit that he wants to play fullback is media crap, whilst i agree that he does ultimately, the implication is that he wants it now, i've heard that he is as happy as a pig in shit playing outside Walker & Inglis & knows he has a lot to learn

He definitely wants to stay & i believe he will, he'll play fullback when GI is on origin duty & will be ready to slot in down the track, he's still eligible for U20s FFS


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> Oh yeah. Gotta go with Warriors unfortunately.
> 
> How have you been mate?


Yeah all the smart money is on the kiwis! Will be an interesting game as I'm not yet sure how to guage the Eels this season. I was reading the Johnston rumours along with Daniel Tupou. Johnston obviously the better of the two. He will be an absolute gun in the future.

I'm not feeling too bad at present and hope it lasts for a while at least! How about yourself you still with the same girl? Any trips to Japan this year?


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Yeah all the smart money is on the kiwis! Will be an interesting game as I'm not yet sure how to guage the Eels this season. I was reading the Johnston rumours along with Daniel Tupou. Johnston obviously the better of the two. He will be an absolute gun in the future.
> 
> I'm not feeling too bad at present and hope it lasts for a while at least! How about yourself you still with the same girl? Any trips to Japan this year?


Nah man, I've been single for a couple of years now. I went to Japan last year again, it was good of course, but it's starting to wane on me a bit. I mainly go back now to catch up with friends there. I am probably going to go to Thailand next. I'll hit you up for some advice before I go.

I'm not sure how you guys will go this season. Will probably be touch and go for the 8 again. The positives are that you guys have a good coach whos respected amongst the league community. No way in hell would Foran go there if Stuart or Kearney were still at the helm.

I finally got to see Faith No More a few weeks back. It was a very good gig, and well worth putting up with the inconveniences involved in getting out there and putting up with other bands prior to their show. Patton is such an entertainer.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> Nah man, I've been single for a couple of years now. I went to Japan last year again, it was good of course, but it's starting to wane on me a bit. I mainly go back now to catch up with friends there. I am probably going to go to Thailand next. I'll hit you up for some advice before I go.
> 
> I'm not sure how you guys will go this season. Will probably be touch and go for the 8 again. The positives are that you guys have a good coach whos respected amongst the league community. No way in hell would Foran go there if Stuart or Kearney were still at the helm.
> 
> I finally got to see Faith No More a few weeks back. It was a very good gig, and well worth putting up with the inconveniences involved in getting out there and putting up with other bands prior to their show. Patton is such an entertainer.


Was that at Soundwave? I committed to a ticket 8 months ago when I was feeling a bit better and after paying that amount of money i thought I better go. I didn't last the whole set but i did enjoy what i saw. Patton is without a doubt one of the most charismatic frontmen there's ever been.

Interesting crowd too hahaha. Lots of stocky men and tiny women.


----------



## thehook13

:rofl Hayne just chilling with the boys.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Was that at Soundwave? I committed to a ticket 8 months ago when I was feeling a bit better and after paying that amount of money i thought I better go. I didn't last the whole set but i did enjoy what i saw. Patton is without a doubt one of the most charismatic frontmen there's ever been.
> 
> Interesting crowd too hahaha. Lots of stocky men and tiny women.


Yeah. Would have went to a sideshow instead if they did one.

Great set, and the new songs sound cool as well. Cant wait for the new album. From what I've heard so far, it's typical FNM and sounds like they havent missed a beat.


----------



## Teke

*Dont dodge bet*

Stiffy ....I'll give you 10.5 head start in dragons manly game. Loser fks off this forum for good.


----------



## St Pecktor

@Teke sucks cock.


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> Hahaha
> 
> For every good thing he does, comes three rookie errors.


Filthy Manly carcus picking Eels fan


----------



## OZ Puncher

Teke said:


> Filthy Manly carcus picking Eels fan


Where the fuck have you been ya serial pest?


----------



## OZ Puncher

Wow that's how you play Parramatta!


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Wow that's how you play Parramatta!


I missed the game due to being at work (thank fuck). Going by the radio commentators, sounds like we got comprehensively outplayed.


----------



## whipsy

St Pecktor said:


> I missed the game due to being at work (thank fuck). Going by the radio commentators, sounds like we got comprehensively outplayed.


Souths were due for a loss, can't keep that intensity up for ever. Wish the intensity drop happened the week before against the tigers though lol


----------



## stiflers mum

Teke said:


> Stiffy ....I'll give you 10.5 head start in dragons manly game. Loser fks off this forum for good.


 Hows Dave and the boys?


----------



## Teke

stiflers mum said:


> Hows Dave and the boys?


lol. I truly wish the Titans were kicked outta the comp. so many yrs of ordinary and so many more to come.

The one bright light is Kane Elgey and I'm really hoping Manly are making a big play at getting him. He's the best halve to ever come out of the Titans system


----------



## Teke

OZ Puncher said:


> Where the fuck have you been ya serial pest?


i have been good, I've been lost in the world of online gaming lol.

I post a lot on the Titans forum and I don't think it'll be too long before I'm banned there. Lucky I have a few alias accounts on this one.

Looks like the crew is well here


----------



## bruiserh89

Teke said:


> i have been good, I've been lost in the world of online gaming lol.
> 
> I post a lot on the Titans forum and I don't think it'll be too long before I'm banned there. Lucky I have a few alias accounts on this one.
> 
> Looks like the crew is well here


Not on my radar mate and not sure why you'd think you would be :conf


----------



## Rooster4Life




----------



## St Pecktor

Gutsy win considering we were well down on troops and had a reggies like backline. Sucked in to the Dogs. Cunt of a fan base. Hope they get points taken off for their cuntish acts.

Glory glory


----------



## DB Cooper

Concussion official gets concussed? WTF!


----------



## St Pecktor

Spider said:


> Concussion official gets concussed? WTF!


Dogs fans pelted bottles at them after the game. Reports about people being king hit outside the stadium too. Nothing new here regarding the Dogs supporters.


----------



## DB Cooper

St Pecktor said:


> Dogs fans pelted bottles at them after the game. Reports about people being king hit outside the stadium too. Nothing new here regarding the Dogs supporters.


They don't call them the dirty dogs for nothing.


----------



## Dudman

just got home from game, lucky to get the win

some of those Dogs need a dose of reality, Graham needs another long rest, the fans who threw things & king hit a souths fan need to be charged & banned for life, they clearly must be idiots, that stadium must be one of the most densely scrutinised areas in Sydney with CCTV cameras

Adam Reynolds out for upto 5 months, thats why the rule is in place, looks like we'll do it real tough now


----------



## Teke

bruiserh89 said:


> Not on my radar mate and not sure why you'd think you would be :conf


not sure I understand what you are getting at


----------



## St Pecktor

:rofl:rofl
The guy at 35 seconds in has some pretty damn good solutions to stop the NRL screwing over your team.


----------



## bruiserh89

Teke said:


> not sure I understand what you are getting at


atsch Don't mind me mate. I just realised you said banned from the titans forum not here!


----------



## OZ Puncher

God some awful games this weekend.


----------



## thehook13

future talent, no doubt


----------



## Bugger

That fella is a beast.

which NRL team is his club a feeder for?


----------



## DB Cooper

Went to the Storm vs Warriors game yesterday. Marika Koroibete is a gun.


----------



## thehook13

WORLD RECORD: Panthers Elijah Taylor may have been on a losing side last night, but he broke a world record - 77 tackles in one match!


----------



## thehook13

Bugger said:


> That fella is a beast.
> 
> which NRL team is his club a feeder for?


I don't know much about him tbh, he's signed 1 year with the Raiders. QLD Cup Player of the year last year. No first grade debut yet.

Possible replacement for Dane Tilse who's off to Hull in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## thehook13

South African Rhinos to tour Australia. Interesting that South Africa normally doesn't have much presence in rugby league but there you go. We'll get to see what they offer.


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> South African Rhinos to tour Australia. Interesting that South Africa normally doesn't have much presence in rugby league but there you go. We'll get to see what they offer.


the world cup is the only time you see them. I don't think we'll ever see league make a dent in South Africa


----------



## thehook13

bruiserh89 said:


> the world cup is the only time you see them. *I don't think we'll ever see league make a dent in South Africa*


Why's that? They are a mad rugby nation as we all know...


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> Why's that? They are a mad rugby nation as we all know...


Yeah that's the reason I don't think it will. They are Union mad and probably pretty protective of it from a rival code.


----------



## thehook13

http://gfycat.com/LoathsomeAthleticAdouri

Kevin Naiqama magic flick pass

full speed


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> http://gfycat.com/LoathsomeAthleticAdouri
> 
> Kevin Naiqama magic flick pass
> 
> full speed


Yeah pretty bloody impressive. Its amazing what some of the boys can do now in the air so that their not in touch or over the dead ball.


----------



## St Pecktor

[email protected] the Roosters. The ref was sucking their sweaty hairy nuts the whole fucking game and they still couldnt win. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum

Alex Johnston in Australian team @St Pecktor


----------



## bruiserh89

Woot. Raiders over the bunnies 30-22! I didn't even know it was televised atsch A good win. We haven't even won at home yet. But away seems to be working for us :conf


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Woot. Raiders over the bunnies 30-22! I didn't even know it was televised atsch A good win. We haven't even won at home yet. But away seems to be working for us :conf


St George have handed over the Raiders hoodoo baton to us. You guys beat us last year too.

Only caught the last 15 minutes of the game after work. Raiders seem to be losing their Faders tag. A few good comeback wins in the last few weeks.

We've got St George next week. Another loss beckons. I'm not worried though as its a long season, and the main thing is firing after round 20. Would be nice to pick up points and be cosy in the top 4 though.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Alex Johnston in Australian team @*St Pecktor*


Well done to him. He is struggling this year though. Coming off his line a lot. He is still very young though, and defensive ****** are common in young wingers.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> St George have handed over the Raiders hoodoo baton to us. You guys beat us last year too.
> 
> Only caught the last 15 minutes of the game after work. Raiders seem to be losing their Faders tag. A few good comeback wins in the last few weeks.
> 
> We've got St George next week. Another loss beckons. I'm not worried though as its a long season, and the main thing is firing after round 20. Would be nice to pick up points and be cosy in the top 4 though.


Yes mate, very much early days. Bit of a side track but how did you and @stiflers mum come about being a two team family? My bro and I are both raiders but didn't have sporting fan parents to influence.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Yes mate, very much early days. Bit of a side track but how did you and @*stiflers mum* come about being a two team family? My bro and I are both raiders but didn't have sporting fan parents to influence.


Mum and dad are both Souths fans, and grew up around the area before moving up north. @stifflers mum disgraced the family name as soon as the tides started to get a rough and supported the Dragons as they were probably on top of the ladder. I wasnt born to witness such turn coating actions by the Stiff

Years later(2000), he made moves to somewhat redeem himself by promising us that he'll follow the Rabbits if they got back into the comp only to once again, break poor old mums heart. :-(


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Mum and dad are both Souths fans, and grew up around the area before moving up north. @stifflers mum disgraced the family name as soon as the tides started to get a rough and supported the Dragons as they were probably on top of the ladder. I wasnt born to witness such turn coating actions by the Stiff
> 
> Years later(2000), he made moves to somewhat redeem himself by promising us that he'll follow the Rabbits if they got back into the comp only to once again, break poor old mums heart. :-(


:rofl:rofl Love it! @stiflers mum a man of torn conviction.


----------



## stiflers mum

I left Southern Sydney at 4 it's hardly as if I owe them my undying allegiance.:bart


----------



## thehook13

16 Y.O. Prospect Kalyn Ponga signed with North Queensland. Rejected offers from Brisbane, Storm, Reds, Roosters even Brisbane Lions
@bruiserh89


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> 16 Y.O. Prospect Kalyn Ponga signed with North Queensland. Rejected offers from Brisbane, Storm, Reds, Roosters even Brisbane Lions
> 
> @bruiserh89


That boy got the moves like Jagger. That is an extreme step. Almost looks like his legs buckle under the impact. Great to hear league won the multi code battle to get him. Even better if it was the raiders but oh well.


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


> 16 Y.O. Prospect Kalyn Ponga signed with North Queensland. Rejected offers from Brisbane, Storm, Reds, Roosters even Brisbane Lions
> 
> @bruiserh89


Impressive but how does he take to getting hit hard in a tackle?

What's his defence like - can he tackle? They only showed him tackling one bloke on the sideline in that highlight reel.


----------



## stiflers mum

Even Indonesian military lol @ 5ouFF$ @St Pecktor










Too soon???:think


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Even Indonesian military lol @ 5ouFF$ @*St Pecktor*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too soon???:think


He was actually a Panthers supporter. Though thats not the first Souths gear he's been seen in Souths gear.

*Andrew Chan in his own words: Death, drugs and rugby league

Phil Rothfield
The Daily Telegraph
April 29, 2015 12:00AM

ANDREW Chan was ready to die. And he wasnâ€™t even scared.

â€œWe are all gonna die one day,â€ he told me from his cell on death row in Bali before being moved to Nusakambangan.

These were the final weeks leading up to his execution.

And here was a man more worried about missing the NRL season kick-off than facing a firing squad.

Iâ€™ve known the Bali Nine drug trafficker for just a couple of months. It feels like a lifetime.

It started when a text message arrived at 10.30pm on the night of February 6: â€œHi Phil, this is Andrew.â€

We have chatted most nights since by text message on a phone he had hidden in his cell while still in Bali.

About rugby league and religion, drugs and death, regrets and remorse. About his family and God and his plans to build an orphanage.

How he was addicted to heroin at just 14. How he woke in prison one morning on his birthday to find a dead body laying outside his cell.

This is his story â€¦ his diary from death row.

THOUGHTS ON DYING

Rothfield: How u going?

Chan: Same old, same old.

Rothfield: What you up to?

Chan: Just heard that there probably shifting me over to the other prison.

Rothfield: Really. Are you scared?

Chan: Iâ€™m OK about it. Itâ€™s pointless dwelling on it. I was supposed to die two weeks ago. Nar itâ€™s not the greatest news but hey Iâ€™m still alive today.

Rothfield: How do you handle ur situation. I couldnâ€™t sleep if it was me.

Chan: Honestly Jesus. Basically 10 years ago I was going to kill myself. Something happened, something I never believed in my whole entire life. That there is a God and he existed and he is real.

I first came into contact with Chan through a former rugby league official who visited him in Kerobokan Prison in Bali and gave him my phone number.

He is obsessed with rugby league. It has kept him sane for 10 long and lonely years.

GETTING INTO DRUGS

CHAN reveals he was addicted to heroin at just 14. He was selling drugs in Kings Cross at the same age. The conversation came up while we were chatting about how hard it was to give up cigarettes.

Chan: I smoked for 18 years gave it up last year. Itâ€™s like burying ur wife of 18 years. But I feel good and food tastes beta

Rothfield: Lol. Howâ€™d you give up. Itâ€™s a shocking addiction.

Chan: Mate prayed about it no crap but it worked. Itâ€™s worse den getting off heroin I use to be a heroin addict.

Rothfield: Is that right

Chan: No kidding. I got some wild stories when I was growing up. Thereâ€™ll b a time when my books will b written.

Rothfield: Fâ€¦ youâ€™ve had a tough life. No wonder you got yourself into shit. Whoâ€™s doing your book. Have you started?

Chan: My brother will do it â€¦ heâ€™s got all my info. My first time I ever touched heroin I was like 14 started off with methadone couldnâ€™t get grog some junkie sold me my mates methadone smashed us we got addicted on the stuff.

Rothfield: Bloody hell. Where was that.

Chan: At the cross U remember a big crim back in the days his name was Danny karam??!

Rothfield: Yep. He was on that underbelly show. He got killed didnâ€™t he.

Chan: Yep

Rothfield: Did you know him?

Chan: Me and a mate worked for him when we were 14-15.

Rothfield: Heavy stuff. Itâ€™s going to be an interesting book.

Chan: I got the DK tattoo as we were called the DK boys but I covered it up best as best possible. when ppl c it they ask wot it is I just say donkey kong.

Rothfield: Hahaha

Chan: I had an interesting past. Some of my mates had real tough lives. Most of my mates R dead now though or in jail.

LIFE ON DEATH ROW

IN his last weeks Chan had the use of a mobile phone. Prison officers either turned a blind eye to it or werenâ€™t aware he had one. I didnâ€™t ask.

He chatted to his friends on WhatsApp â€" the free texting smart phone app. He also needed a communication line to work on his last project â€" an orphanage for underprivileged children in remote areas of Sabu Island, off Indonesia.

To get a decent meal, he relied on friends outside the jail.

Rothfield: What sort or dinner do you get?

Chan: They give me 5 pieces of bread and one banana a day. Gotta organise your own food.

Rothfield: Crap

Chan: Nar not a word of a lie. So tonight I got laksa my mate made for me. My mate just made it up said they wanted to make something I just said ok didnâ€™t refuse as eating is my hobby lol.

Rothfield: Guess youâ€™ve met some heavy dudes over the years

Chan: Met some funny ppl hilarious and amazing stories. I have woken up to a few dead bodies i remember on my birthday like 4 years ago woke up dead body laying in front of my cell. That guy was tortured he kinda stole from one of the guys family outside n they placed him in the same cell. Didnâ€™t turn out well for the guy. He has had an old television and tape in his cell but in 2006 they were confiscated for 12 months.

â€œ10 years ago I would of killed myself if I didnâ€™t find God,â€ he said.

FINAL GOAL IN LIFE

You donâ€™t appreciate what a senseless death this is until you learn of Chanâ€™s generosity and devotion to others in need.

Like the time he auctioned off his most-prized possession, a Panthers jersey Channel 9â€™s Footy Show stars signed and sent to him. He gave the money to the victimsâ€™ appeal in the Philippines disaster last year. The conversation started this way.

Chan: Did I tell ya Channel 9 sent me a Panthers jersey in 2013? Ask fat man (Paul Vautin) if he remembers signing it same as (Darryl) Brohman. I auctioned it off for the people in the Philippines disaster, they needed money to build houses so I gave up my most-prized possession.

Rothfield: Youâ€™re a good fella.

Chan: I pretty much had it for one hour and told my mate auction it on eBay. I remember sitting there praying, thinking I have things and people there were being bashed by the typhoons.

Ahead of his execution, Chan was working with church groups to build an orphanage for underprivileged children in isolated areas of Sabu Island, off Indonesia.

He didnâ€™t mention it until I asked if proceeds from his book would go to a charity.

Chan: Yep Iâ€™ll give it to my orphanage that I started up a year ago. I give an education to kids who need to wake up at 2am and walk to school to get there on time.

Rothfield: Thatâ€™s beautiful. Why did you choose Sabu Island.

Chan: God chose it for me. So for last year Iâ€™ve been trying to raise money me â€™n my partner placed everything we have into this ministry. And weâ€™re just trying through churches.

Rothfield: Wow, why havenâ€™t we heard about this.

Chan: Reason being is coz people sceptical with their bullshit saying I only do it coz Iâ€™m trying to get off dp (the death penalty).

Chan emailed me photos of the terrible living conditions on the island.

â€œWe are hoping to build a community centre for the youth so that they will be able to have a place to hang out and also to have extra educational studies to help build the community,â€ he said.

â€œMy partner will register it very soon, it was pretty amazing, I gave these kids these clothes churches donated â€" their faces lit up.

â€œTo educate these disadvantaged teenagers and also low-income families throughout Sabu.

â€œThis community centre will contain a place so that missionaries will be able to stay and help. It will contain hopefully a green house, basketball court, soccer pitch, computer room, library, music room and also a class on teaching ESL (English as a Second Language).

â€œWe are also hoping to also build leaders to help assist more in the local church.

â€œWe will be working with the local church hoping to build a bigger kingdom for God.â€

I promised him I would use my contacts, including the rugby league and other sporting bodiesâ€™ benefactors, to help see the orphanage project through with his widow.

While there was still hope he would get clemency, I asked him what heâ€™d do if he ever got released from jail.

â€œIâ€™m a qualified pastor,â€ Chan said, â€œI love my nrl seriously but I love just teaching people as well.

â€œI love four things: Jesus, family, friends and football.â€

Sydney CHILDHOOD

Chan grew up in a tough housing commission area in Sydneyâ€™s western suburbs.

â€œYeh well getting Tongans, Aboriginals, Lebanese, Chinese and Vietnamese together â€¦ itâ€™s not a great mix,â€ he said. â€œThere ainâ€™t no good come out of that.

â€œI sucked at school â€" never even completed it. I went to Homebush, Leichhardt, Belmore and Granville.

â€œI didnâ€™t have an option, they kicked me out.â€

I asked Chan if he had stayed in contact with any of his old school mates. â€œMost dead or in jail,â€ he said.

HIS SUPPORTERS

Rothfield: Howâ€™s it going there â€" any hope?

Chan: Well not sure, guess find out tomorrow more news about me.

Rothfield: Lots of ozzies praying.

Chan: Iâ€™m just gonna do wot the Greeks do carpe diem means to seize the day. Yeh they r overwhelming the support. Actually funny even rusty (actor Russell Crowe) stood up for
me after I wore a Souths jersey lol.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/new...-1227325728323*


----------



## thehook13




----------



## stiflers mum

Pac spanked Australia spanked crap day.:sad5


----------



## St Pecktor

Wales RL international Danny Jones dies
06:32 AEST Mon May 4 2015






Facebook



0​






Email







Share



0​












Welsh international Danny Jones. (AAP)




Wales international Danny Jones has died after suffering a suspected heart attack during a third-tier English match, the governing Rugby Football League has announced.
Jones, 29, playing for Keighley away to London Skolars, was stretchered off the field after collapsing in just the fourth minute of the match at New River Stadium in north London.

He was treated by the match doctor and paramedics before being taken to the Royal Free Hospital in Hampstead, north London, where, despite what the RFL said were "extensive efforts", staff couldn't resuscitate him.
"It is always devastating when someone so young dies in these circumstances," said RFL chief operating officer Ralph Rimmer in a statement.
"Danny was a popular and talented Rugby League player, having played at the highest level with the Wales national team and playing over 12 seasons for Keighley Cougars and Halifax."
Rimmer added: "The Rugby League community will mourn his loss and I wish to extend our deepest sympathies to Danny's family and friends at this incredibly sad time.
"We would ask that the privacy of the Jones family, players and Keighley Cougars staff be respected."
Earlier, a London Ambulance statement said: "We sent a number of resources including London's Air Ambulance and two ambulance crews to the scene.
"The patient - a man - was in cardiac arrest."
Jones joined Keighley in 2010 after previously playing for Halifax and was a member of the Wales side that played a 2013 World Cup pool match against the Cook Islands.
Sunday's match was subsequently abandoned after 16 minutes with Keighley leading 12-6.

Sad news. @Josey Wales - You hear about this Josey?


----------



## Josey Wales

No i hadn't Pecks that's very sad indeed , just a kid really . RIP .


----------



## St Pecktor

Issac Luke signs a 3 year deal for the Warriors.


----------



## bruiserh89

Ok firstly. Was absolutely stoked to be at the first home game win today for the Raiders putting a 40 point margin on the Titans. But the dampener for me was this bloke










Ryan James. Has anyone else seen this guy grub? He went after both our halves to didn't even want to go someone his own size. Firstly he poleaxed our 5/8 Sam Williams on an attacking kick right in front of the ref that didn't cite it. Williams down hurt for a while. The second, on a Raiders try Blake Austin was in support and james floored him with an elbow to eliminate him. Again. No report. Finally had a billy goat session with one of our forwards since everyone is too scared to punch on these days with the new rules.

A bit of a vent/warning to keep and eye out for and to seen if anyone has noticed before?


----------



## bruiserh89

bruiserh89 said:


> Ok firstly. Was absolutely stoked to be at the first home game win today for the Raiders putting a 40 point margin on the Titans. But the dampener for me was this bloke
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ryan James. Has anyone else seen this guy grub? He went after both our halves to didn't even want to go someone his own size. Firstly he poleaxed our 5/8 Sam Williams on an attacking kick right in front of the ref that didn't cite it. Williams down hurt for a while. The second, on a Raiders try Blake Austin was in support and james floored him with an elbow to eliminate him. Again. No report. Finally had a billy goat session with one of our forwards since everyone is too scared to punch on these days with the new rules.
> 
> A bit of a vent/warning to keep and eye out for and to seen if anyone has noticed before?


Someone thought so enough to put this montage together. Doesn't have the shot on Sam Williams in it either.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Issac Luke signs a 3 year deal for the Warriors.


Looks like Souths glory years is fast becoming a glory year (2014).

Losing Sam Burgess, now Isaac Luke, can't see you blokes winning another GF.


----------



## thehook13

bruiserh89 said:


> Someone thought so enough to put this montage together. Doesn't have the shot on Sam Williams in it either.


Solid Grub Team of the year candidate. Last years Forwards had Thaiday, Bird, Waerea-Hargreaves


----------



## thehook13

Tuff Gong said:


> Looks like Souths glory years is fast becoming a glory year (2014).
> 
> Losing Sam Burgess, now Isaac Luke, can't see you blokes winning another GF.


Yeah they had a good celebration, everyone got their bunnies tattoos but time to bring some normalcy back to the NRL.


----------



## stiflers mum

It's only round 9 the bunnies can come back good. But hopefully not tonight.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Looks like Souths glory years is fast becoming a glory year (2014).
> 
> Losing Sam Burgess, now Isaac Luke, can't see you blokes winning another GF.


It was always going to be tough to keep most players, especially with guys like Reynolds, Keary, and the twins demanding larger salaries due to being on cheap coin in previous seasons.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> It's only round 9 the bunnies can come back good. But hopefully not tonight.


Like last season, you played us back into form. Good quality game too, especially for a Monday night game.

We are gunna miss Reynolds though. 6-8 weeks. We haven't won without him, and if we're in the 8 by the time he comes back, I'll be happy.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Nate Myles to Manly. I'm not his biggest fan, the bloke's a grub but he does add starch to a pack so I think this is a good signing by Manly. Will be interesting to see if DCE renegs on his deal with the Titans after this.


----------



## stiflers mum

lol @ Eels.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> lol @ Eels.


So what about the players the Eels have made huge offers to while exceeding the salary cap by $400k+?

How does that work? Signing the likes of, oh I don't know, let's say Watmough & Foran whilst in the midst of their salary cap crisis?

They get fined $500k but get to honour those contracts :-(


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> So what about the players the Eels have made huge offers to while exceeding the salary cap by $400k+?
> 
> How does that work? Signing the likes of, oh I don't know, let's say Watmough & Foran whilst in the midst of their salary cap crisis?
> 
> They get fined $500k but get to honour those contracts :-(


 Do they? Foran has a get out clause he could walk according to this.

http://www.triplem.com.au/sydney/sp...-scott-seward-on-salary-cap-and-kieran-foran/

But Parramatta are saying they can honour their contracts. Sandow will probably be cut.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2015-05-22/parramatta-eels-can-afford-kieran-foran-beau-scott-nrl/6489376


----------



## St Pecktor




----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


>


 Dude leave Pearce alone while he wears the sky blue jersey.:nono


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


>


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

@Tuff Gong. DCE staying at Manly.


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> @Tuff Gong. DCE staying at Manly.


:yep


----------



## Tuff Gong

All these people saying they feel sorry for the GC - are they forgetting the GC are broke and the NRL are who stepped in and guaranteed their massive offer to DCE that lured him up there?

If anyone has come out of this looking bad it's the NRL - fine, step in to help a club out if they're going under, but don't guarantee massive offers to another club's star halfback. They only did that because they desperately want an NRL presence in the Gold Coast, which was a conflict of interest and also corruption.

They deserved to get egg on their faces from all of this.


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> All these people saying they feel sorry for the GC - are they forgetting the GC are broke and the NRL are who stepped in and guaranteed their massive offer to DCE that lured him up there?
> 
> If anyone has come out of this looking bad it's the NRL - fine, step in to help a club out if they're going under, but don't guarantee massive offers to another club's star halfback. They only did that because they desperately want an NRL presence in the Gold Coast, which was a conflict of interest and also corruption.
> 
> They deserved to get egg on their faces from all of this.


Of course they want a presence on the coast but they also have a contractual obligation to present a competition with 16 teams & more often than not 8 games a week

The Tits aren't the only team to be propped up by the NRL, the way manlys owners & benefactors fight you may find that you need a sub one day also

On a personal level what DCE did was grubby & wrong, it may well have been legal but it showed a complete lack of integrity

I heard a good analogy this morning about the underarm cricket delivery, it was legal but we all know it wasn't right

DCE, played them like a drum, he continuously said nothing had changed when clearly he was negotiating all along, i'm guessing his greedy agent has his paws all over it too


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> Of course they want a presence on the coast but they also have a contractual obligation to present a competition with 16 teams & more often than not 8 games a week
> 
> The Tits aren't the only team to be propped up by the NRL, the way manlys owners & benefactors fight you may find that you need a sub one day also
> 
> On a personal level what DCE did was grubby & wrong, it may well have been legal but it showed a complete lack of integrity
> 
> I heard a good analogy this morning about the underarm cricket delivery, it was legal but we all know it wasn't right
> 
> DCE, played them like a drum, he continuously said nothing had changed when clearly he was negotiating all along, i'm guessing his greedy agent has his paws all over it too


:lol: The fan of the grubby club owned by a movie star who bought a premiership has the hide to say this shit

What gun players have the Tigers and the Knights gone after since the NRL propped them up?


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: The fan of the grubby club owned by a movie star who bought a premiership has the hide to say this shit


A grubby club? no

A movie star? i suppose so

bought a premiership? jealousy's a bitch, bitch

you'll have to do better jock


----------



## Dudman

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: The fan of the grubby club owned by a movie star who bought a premiership has the hide to say this shit
> 
> What gun players have the Tigers and the Knights gone after since the NRL propped them up?


I'm not going to compare clubs, they all have individual needs & "star" players are subjective

All clubs pretty much get given the money to cover the salary cap from their grant, the Tits have administrative problems moreso, among other things

DCE could have been the player to build a roster around ( even if i think he's a bit overrated), he would have attracted other players etc


----------



## stiflers mum

@Sox can you write ''LOL @ TITANS'' on this pic for me. Cut out the woman and baby if you can please mate.


----------



## Sox

@stiflers mum


----------



## stiflers mum

Thanks mate.:good @Sox


----------



## thehook13

I'll take the spray if necessary but I'm so bored with this sport at the moment. Origin is the only thing I'm excited for and even that has lost it's edge this year.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Thanks for that hook I thought it was just me. I've watched 3 games this season. As opposed to 2-4 games a week. The sport is just shit with all these rule changes and lack of enforcement. For example for me, one of the worst spectacles that's been removed is the attack under the high ball, but no we have fuckwits that run straight at an attacking player. It's embarrassing to watch.


----------



## bruiserh89

OZ Puncher said:


> Thanks for that hook I thought it was just me. I've watched 3 games this season. As opposed to 2-4 games a week. The sport is just shit with all these rule changes and lack of enforcement. For example for me, one of the worst spectacles that's been removed is the attack under the high ball, but no we have fuckwits that run straight at an attacking player. It's embarrassing to watch.


 @thehook13 I'm actually enjoying the crazy brand of attacking footy my team (the raiders) are playing. There is next to no defence so maybe not for purists but the spectacle of watching them throw the ball around.

Even though my team were on the wrong end of the scoreline it was entertaining being at the game v Canterbury which ended up 41-34. Just crazy stuff.


----------



## St Pecktor

Nasty :-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

Wow, Rabbits getting pumped by the tiggers.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Wow, Rabbits getting pumped by the tiggers.


Played like a bunch of soft cock spastics.:-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Played like a bunch of soft cock spastics.:-(


What's the story with Isaac Luke? Has Madge dropped him since he signed with the Warriors?


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> What's the story with Isaac Luke? Has Madge dropped him since he signed with the Warriors?


He was injured this week. Madge did use him off the bench though for a few weeks. Part of it is probably giving McInnes more first grade so he can be better prepared next year when he's the starting hooker. Issac does have a tendency to fade in matches. I shit you not, he threw no fewer than 5 forward passes last week against the Warriors. I think all of them were in the 2nd half too.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> He was injured this week. Madge did use him off the bench though for a few weeks. Part of it is probably giving McInnes more first grade so he can be better prepared next year when he's the starting hooker. Issac does have a tendency to fade in matches. I shit you not, he threw no fewer than 5 forward passes last week against the Warriors. I think all of them were in the 2nd half too.


He does that a LOT from dummy half, most of them don't get picked up by the ref though.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Now I'm hoping all these nutters don't fuck up the surface of the 'G' for the proper footy this coming weekend.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Go The Big 'V'


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Andrew Johns is fucking useless at his job he forgets to take a breath between sentences. must be back on the pills.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

This shit just gets better.
Can we get subtitles for every time Darren Lockyer interviews anyone?
I don't think his media career will last too long.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Good game, good win.

Thought NSW were going to fade in the second half as the first 10 minutes of it QLD were steamrolling them then Woods scored his try.

Thought the forward pass call was harsh but glad they scrutinised Miles' knock on when Pearce was stripped of the ball.

LOL at QLD getting all sooky la la when things don't go their way - they've pretty much had every 50/50 call go their way for the past 9 years so it's nice to get a few our way.

Hodges the cat complaining about an elbow then 2 minutes later he coathangers Hoffman :-(


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

Tuff Gong said:


> Good game, good win.
> 
> Thought NSW were going to fade in the second half as the first 10 minutes of it QLD were steamrolling them then Woods scored his try.
> 
> Thought the forward pass call was harsh but glad they scrutinised Miles' knock on when Pearce was stripped of the ball.
> 
> LOL at QLD getting all sooky la la when things don't go their way - they've pretty much had every 50/50 call go their way for the past 9 years so it's nice to get a few our way.
> 
> Hodges the cat complaining about an elbow then 2 minutes later he coathangers Hoffman :-(


Hodges was a king grub. DCE was invisible man the whole 80 mins. Thurston completely ate shit when Cordner cleaned up him.

GREAT intense game though. Even it it was ridiculously sloppy at times.


----------



## rusty nails

anyone who is still a mitchell pearce fan after last night is simply not paying attention. how many chances are they going to give this guy? its like they have to win despite him.
hodkinson, klemmer,dugan and jennings were superb. tamou had his best game in a blue jersey but i still think he can get better. hes at his best when he just puts his head down and charges forward. gallen went missing but i think his rib was crook.
good to see the blues giving it to queensland first and not retaliating as usual. LOL at hodges the elbow king whining about elbows..


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


>


can someone flick this to laurie when hes finished flossing his teeth with mitch's undies


----------



## rusty nails

thehook13 said:


> I'll take the spray if necessary but I'm so bored with this sport at the moment. Origin is the only thing I'm excited for and even that has lost it's edge this year.


mate the game is headed down the toilet. greed has strangled the game for a decade. they killed league when they removed the shoulder charge. now it has nothing that you cant see done better in other sports. that and rule interpretations have fucked the game. you virtually cant run a decoy anymore.
people will still watch but its more out of nostalgia than anything


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


> Hodges was a king grub. DCE was invisible man the whole 80 mins. *Thurston completely ate shit when Cordner cleaned up him*.
> 
> GREAT intense game though. Even it it was ridiculously sloppy at times.


That was SWEET :yep

Next kick Thurston put it out on the full - you could hear him scream "SHIT!!!" when he did it too :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

rusty nails said:


> anyone who is still a mitchell pearce fan after last night is simply not paying attention. how many chances are they going to give this guy? its like they have to win despite him.
> hodkinson, klemmer,dugan and jennings were superb. tamou had his best game in a blue jersey but i still think he can get better. hes at his best when he just puts his head down and charges forward. gallen went missing but i think his rib was crook.
> good to see the blues giving it to queensland first and not retaliating as usual. LOL at hodges the elbow king whining about elbows..


TBH I thought Pearce had a pretty good game last night, a couple of his kicks were well placed and he very nearly scored that try that was pulled back for being a forward pass (which I didn't agree with), plus he was fired up in defence in the second half.

Maybe it's because he's usually so crap that seeing him doing only a couple of good things once in a blue moon is so noticeable?


----------



## thehook13

Tuff Gong said:


> That was SWEET :yep
> 
> Next kick Thurston put it out on the full - you could hear him scream "SHIT!!!" when he did it too :lol:


----------



## rusty nails

Tuff Gong said:


> TBH I thought Pearce had a pretty good game last night, a couple of his kicks were well placed and he very nearly scored that try that was pulled back for being a forward pass (which I didn't agree with), plus he was fired up in defence in the second half.
> 
> Maybe it's because he's usually so crap that seeing him doing only a couple of good things once in a blue moon is so noticeable?


The problem with him is the same as what it is with greg bird. for every good thing he does theres three bad things. its just that because he looks fast and slick doing it (or in birds case tough/aggressive) people go wow what a player!!!


----------



## Leftsmash

Solid game. NSW!


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


>


Billy Slater with that stupid fucking haircut :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


>


:lol: Love the facial Farah gave Thurston after he kicked it out on the full - Thurston can't complain, remember when he reached around from dummy half and slapped a NSW player on the face last year? :yep

Play should never have been stopped when Cordner smashed Thurston though, QLD gained an advantage from Thurston being given time to get back on his feet and resetting their defence.


----------



## rusty nails

slater out for the year. i didnt have much faith in the third game up there but nsw stocks just went up.


----------



## stiflers mum

James Maloney signs with Sharks.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Michael Gordon signs for Eels


----------



## St Pecktor

I thought the origin was a great game. I didnt see game one, but heard it was a little dour and not up to the usual standard.

Thought we would lose, and would have taken any win on offer, but to win, and to finish the stronger was great. You got the feeling that if the game went for another twenty minutes, we would have extended our lead.

Jennings, and Dugan were great. Thought Woods came of age. I thought he was a bit overrated actually, but he proved me wrong on Wednesday. Not just his try, but he was everywhere.

Didnt think we had many bad players actually. Even Pearce went sound. Gallen was probably our worst. Think he conceded 3 penalties in the first half that really put us on the back foot. One was on the last tackle, one other could have been as well. Both were stupid too.

Pumped for game 3.


----------



## St Pecktor

Maloney to the Sharks was a bit of a surprise. Rumors circulating that they could be clearing the decks for Brett Stewart.


----------



## St Pecktor

Michael Jennings arrested and charged with offensive behaviour
*

PHIL ROTHFIELD
THE DAILY TELEGRAPH
JUNE 20, 2015 12:33PM
*
*SHARE*


 
 
 
 






Michael Jennings reportedly arrested
​









​









NSW Origin star Michael Jennings has been charged after an overnight drinking session in Parramatta.



[*=left]Michael Jennings reportedly arrested
[*=left]NSW Origin star Michael Jennings has bee...

*NSW State of Origin star Michael Jennings has been arrested and charged with offensive behaviour after an overnight drinking session in Parramatta.*
The man-of-the-match from Wednesday nightâ€™s game in Melbourne was arrested at approximately 2.30am in the company of one of his brothers.According to a police statement officers from Parramatta Local Area Command were patrolling a car park at Erby Place, when they allegedly saw a man kicking a boom gate.As they walked up to him another man approached the officers allegedly in an aggressive manner.The man, aged 27, was arrested and taken to Parramatta Police Station where he was charged with hindering police and offensive behaviour.








The other man, aged 19, allegedly kicked the boom gate and was later issued with a criminal infringement notice for offensive behaviour.Should Michael Jennings be sacked for Origin III

NoYes
VoteView ResultsPolldaddy.com



His club the Sydney Roosters were notified on Saturday morning and have reported the incident to the NRL integrity unit.â€œWe are still waiting for more details,â€ said Roosters chief executive Brian Canavan.â€œHeâ€™s been squeaky clean with us at the Roosters and thatâ€™s why this is so surprising.â€œFrom a club point of view weâ€™re really disappointed he was out at that time of night.â€The Roosters will release a statement later today.

Silly cunt.:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

@bruiserh89 You must be hating Thurston. The final second.atsch


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> @bruiserh89 You must be hating Thurston. The final second.atsch


 I cant lie mate. It hurt. Just got back from the game. Two raiders charge-downs on that set before they finally kicked it as well!!!

NQlanders were pretty stoked celebrating, as you would be.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> I cant lie mate. It hurt. Just got back from the game. Two raiders charge-downs on that set before they finally kicked it as well!!!
> 
> NQlanders were pretty stoked celebrating, as you would be.


The Cows are the benchmark this season, and should be favorites for the title. No shame in losing to them mate. Theyve won 11 in a row now, and seem to be the masters of close finishes.

Brisbane and Wayne have proved me wrong. They should finish top 3 at least. Could well be a non Sydney GF. Last year, we finished 3rd but had the luxury of Manly, and the Chooks finishing above us which meant playing our finals games in Sydney. Melbourne also look to be going along well. The Slater injury will test them, but they should get by ok without him. Slater isnt the player he was a few years ago.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> The Cows are the benchmark this season, and should be favorites for the title. No shame in losing to them mate. Theyve won 11 in a row now, and seem to be the masters of close finishes.
> 
> Brisbane and Wayne have proved me wrong. They should finish top 3 at least. Could well be a non Sydney GF. Last year, we finished 3rd but had the luxury of Manly, and the Chooks finishing above us which meant playing our finals games in Sydney. Melbourne also look to be going along well. The Slater injury will test them, but they should get by ok without him. Slater isnt the player he was a few years ago.


Yeah true. Its impressive how they dictate territory. Complete their sets and put a good kick on to finish off. It means you don't get the same attacking opportunities. It should be a good finals. There's even talk amongst the lads of a road trip for the big one!


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah true. Its impressive how they dictate territory. Complete their sets and put a good kick on to finish off. It means you don't get the same attacking opportunities. It should be a good finals. There's even talk amongst the lads of a road trip for the big one!


Do it mate. Have you been to a grand final before?

I think this is the Cows last window for a title, in this era anyway. They're one of the few, if not the only to seem to escape salary cap pressure. That has to start creeping up on them soon though.

Cows, and Brisbane seem to be the benchmark this season. The Roosters havent really hit their peak yet, and have struggled with consistency, pretty much like us. We have had injury issues this year, and providing we get no more injuries to key players, we should be prepared to make a dent come the last 6 rounds when the likes of Stewart, Auva, etc return. It'll be a hard task though. I'll be happy if we make the semi finals.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Do it mate. Have you been to a grand final before?
> 
> I think this is the Cows last window for a title, in this era anyway. They're one of the few, if not the only to seem to escape salary cap pressure. That has to start creeping up on them soon though.
> 
> Cows, and Brisbane seem to be the benchmark this season. The Roosters havent really hit their peak yet, and have struggled with consistency, pretty much like us. We have had injury issues this year, and providing we get no more injuries to key players, we should be prepared to make a dent come the last 6 rounds when the likes of Stewart, Auva, etc return. It'll be a hard task though. I'll be happy if we make the semi finals.


I haven't actually. Only been to finals at the SFS (Raiders v Dragons 1996 loss, Raiders v Roosters 2001 loss) and more recently Raiders v Sharks at shark park late 2000's (another loss). Yeah we'll have to get ourselves organised. What's the bunnies run into the finals look like?


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> I haven't actually. Only been to finals at the SFS (*Raiders v Dragons 1996 loss, Raiders v Roosters 2001 loss*) and more recently Raiders v Sharks at shark park late 2000's *(another loss)*. Yeah we'll have to get ourselves organised. What's the bunnies run into the finals look like?


Thats some strike rate mate. If its a Rabbits-Raiders GF, I'll have to buy you a ticket :smile

Not sure exactly, havent looked that far ahead. I know we have the Chooks last round. Could have Cows, and Dogs before that. So in otherwords, our finals starts a couple of weeks earlier.


----------



## thehook13

Warriors thrashing Raiders


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Thats some strike rate mate. If its a Rabbits-Raiders GF, I'll have to buy you a ticket :smile
> 
> Not sure exactly, havent looked that far ahead. I know we have the Chooks last round. Could have Cows, and Dogs before that. So in otherwords, our finals starts a couple of weeks earlier.


Fair call! Ah well as far as run ins go, you've got to beat the top teams in the end anyway.


----------



## bruiserh89

thehook13 said:


> Warriors thrashing Raiders


Yeah I wont chase up replays of that one.


----------



## St Pecktor

Desperate defence by Parra to gold the Dragons out in the end. Entertaining game.

dragons bubble bursting? @stiflers mum


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Desperate defence by Parra to gold the Dragons out in the end. Entertaining game.
> 
> dragons bubble bursting? @stifflers mum


 Yeah though I didn't think we would make the 8 so not totally unexpected. Still disappointing day of sport Soliman robbed,Dragons lost,Waratahs lost.atsch


----------



## thehook13

So NRL is to reduce interchanges from 10 to 8 as of next season. Poor Georgie Rose is going to be in the horrors :rofl


----------



## Dudman

thehook13 said:


> So NRL is to reduce interchanges from 10 to 8 as of next season. Poor Georgie Rose is going to be in the horrors :rofl


Good

Good move by the nrl


----------



## Tuff Gong

Bradman said:


> Good
> 
> Good move by the nrl


Go you PENNY PANTHERS!!!!!! :yep


----------



## OZ Puncher

Go Parra, I hope we can keep clear of the wooden spoon and seeing how Sandow is playing for his career he might play some good footy, though I doubt it.


----------



## thehook13

Blues to beat QLD? Anyone tipping it?


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> Blues to beat QLD? Anyone tipping it?


 By 1-12 hopefully I have $28 on it. GO THE BLUES!!!!!!!!!. Queensland are running on old legs.


----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> By 1-12 hopefully I have $28 on it. GO THE BLUES!!!!!!!!!. Queensland are running on old legs.


Good stuff :cheers


----------



## OZ Puncher

Can't half tell we are in Qld. 8 penalties already. Need to get into this game quickly.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Can't half tell we are in Qld. 8 penalties already. Need to get into this game quickly.


Aaron Woods is playing like a fat spastic. Gave away 3 penalties which led to Queensland scoring their first 14 points. It was pretty much game over then.

Hoppa has been shit ever since his pilgrimage. Doesnt belong anywhere near an origin arena.


----------



## thehook13

Absolute Massacre. Feels bad man


----------



## St Pecktor

Queensland were awesome tonight. We didnt make it too hard for them though, but they would have been hard to beat regardless.


----------



## DB Cooper

Like taking babies from a candy it was :happy


----------



## Tuff Gong

Oh no, we suck again!!! :lol:


----------



## rusty nails

inept performance.. you cant win without the ball. ive never seen an origin where it was so glaringly obvious which team wanted it more


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> inept performance.. you cant win without the ball. ive never seen an origin where it was so glaringly obvious which team wanted it more


Agree. But remember where the ball was for the first 5 minutes of the game? After that QLD owned the thing though.


----------



## stiflers mum

We can't win a series with Mitchell Pearce.


----------



## thehook13

Pretty much the whole game


----------



## thehook13

rusty nails said:


> inept performance.. you cant win without the ball. ive never seen an origin where it was so glaringly obvious which team wanted it more


Maidana Broner like performance


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> We can't win a series with Mitchell Pearce.


i agree whole heartedly but you cant attribute much blame to him for last night. he was effectively rubbed out of the entire contest.
Also i dont know how much this has to do with it but ive been taking note for a while that theres something about ennis being there that brings the blues attack to a shuddering halt. im an ennis fan but for some reason we just cant score points with him directing traffic. i was keen to see what would happen when he came back and see if it was all in my head but yet again we didnt even look like scoring


----------



## rusty nails

as good as thaiday is at league i reckon he would kill it in rugby. the cunt gets a whiff of a dropped ball and hes on it like a methed up rapist.


----------



## stiflers mum

I was joking about Pearce(a little bit he missed 20% of his tackles).


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i agree whole heartedly but you cant attribute much blame to him for last night. he was effectively rubbed out of the entire contest.
> Also i dont know how much this has to do with it but ive been taking note for a while that theres something about ennis being there that brings the blues attack to a shuddering halt. im an ennis fan but for some reason we just cant score points with him directing traffic. i was keen to see what would happen when he came back and see if it was all in my head but yet again we didnt even look like scoring


I think it's more a case of missing Farrah rather than Ennis stifling our attack. Robbie has been immense for us throughout the years, and would be close to our first player picked. Ennis was disappointing though, which is a shame, because he seems like he has the prickdom to excel at origin.

NSW need to fuck Bob Fulton off as a selector. The old cunt has been fucking useless and holds too much influence over the team. Players like Dylan Walker, and Adam Reynolds are made for origin. Reynolds has been injured and struggling since being back, but he wouldnt have been selected regardless. Walker would thrive in origin. He's an everywhere man centre, and would have been far better option on the wing even than Hoppa.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> I was joking about Pearce(a little bit he missed 20% of his tackles).


We were going to lose regardless, but the Pearce factor (2 of his missed tackles led to Queensland trys) ensured the record books would be re-written. Onya Mitch. :clap:


----------



## St Pecktor

Fuckin pass!


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Fuckin pass!


Haha. That is pretty fucking freaky!


----------



## stiflers mum

ProjctEi said:


> *Модели голые мужики* Срываю с нее полотенце, она сама меня направляет в себя. Катины ножки скользили по моей спине. Анальный секс мальчиков.


 Yeah it was a great pass wasn't it mate. Dunno if it was worth 6 consecutive posts but it was pretty damn good.:cheers


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. That is pretty fucking freaky!


The youtube caption looks like he's getting pile driven by the Storm player :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

@stiflers mum

How much money you gunna throw at me for the Champs V St Lol game tomorrow? :hey


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> @stiflers mum
> 
> How much money you gunna throw at me for the Champs V St Lol game tomorrow? :hey


 $0


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> $0


:-(


----------



## DB Cooper

Storm sure stuck it into Penrith. Gave Cam Smith something to remember on his milestone.


----------



## St Pecktor

This Canberra cronulla game is madness. Great game to watch and full of drama.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> This Canberra cronulla game is madness. Great game to watch and full of drama.


Watched first hand mate. Was astounded that that much offloaded ball and lack of man to man marking didn't lead to more points. Regardless, I can admit it was a bloody entertaining game but I'm sick of walking out of the stadium lamenting what could have been. Note to raiders opposition: You will score tries if you spread it against the Raiders. We don't man up out wide. We play Fijian sevens like the Warriors did 8 years ago. Remains to be seen if that gets us in the 8.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Watched first hand mate. Was astounded that that much offloaded ball and lack of man to man marking didn't lead to more points. Regardless, I can admit it was a bloody entertaining game but I'm sick of walking out of the stadium lamenting what could have been. Note to raiders opposition: You will score tries if you spread it against the Raiders. We don't man up out wide. We play Fijian sevens like the Warriors did 8 years ago. Remains to be seen if that gets us in the 8.


?It would be a tough loss to take, and ou guys have had a few close ones like that (Cows game). Still, it was a good performance. The Sharks have bneaten some big teams recently. Roosters, Cows, and they did us earlier on in the season.

Souths are a team who struggle against offloads. In current form, you guys would give us fits.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> ?It would be a tough loss to take, and ou guys have had a few close ones like that (Cows game). Still, it was a good performance. The Sharks have bneaten some big teams recently. Roosters, Cows, and they did us earlier on in the season.
> 
> Souths are a team who struggle against offloads. In current form, you guys would give us fits.


This is true. The sharks have found some form of late. I don't think we play you blokes again unless it happens in the finals.


----------



## stiflers mum

Sharks stand down Fifita brothers over the incident at a juniors game.

http://www.nrl.com/fifita-brothers-stood-down-by-sharks/tabid/10874/newsid/88406/default.aspx


----------



## stiflers mum

Buderus replaces Stone as Knights coach.

http://www.nrl.com/buderus-replaces-stone-as-knights-coach/tabid/10874/newsid/88405/default.aspx


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Buderus replaces Stone as Knights coach.
> 
> http://www.nrl.com/buderus-replaces-stone-as-knights-coach/tabid/10874/newsid/88405/default.aspx


not sure if he'll get a permanent gig there or even if he wants to become a full time coach, but I reckon he could become a very good coach. He reads the game very well and has a good football brain.

Knights should lift this week. I'll be throwing them in a multi as they're paying over $3.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> not sure if he'll get a permanent gig there or even if he wants to become a full time coach, but I reckon he could become a very good coach. He reads the game very well and has a good football brain.
> 
> Knights should lift this week. I'll be throwing them in a multi as they're paying over $3.


 Yeah they will probably put the final nail in the coffin of any chance we have of making the semis.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Yeah they will probably put the final nail in the coffin of any chance we have of making the semis.


That Homer Simpson Dragons meme where he falls back into the bushes looks to once again be right on target.


----------



## thehook13

That Casiano charge was class. Bring back shoulder charge

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=974754649232445&id=110919635615955&_rdr


----------



## DB Cooper

* Stupid NRL Comments *

*BENNY ELIAS*

â€œThatâ€™s a T-R-I Try,â€ Elias said while commentating on 2GB.

*RITCHIE WILLIAMS*

â€œI used to watch him growing up,â€ Williams said of rival half Braith Anasta back in 2007, in the lead up to the annual Dragons v Roosters Anzac Day clash.

â€œHe was doing some good things back then.

â€œIf you are in first grade, you must be doing something right â€" so I think [the overrated tag] was unfair, but he is not as good as he was back then, trust me.â€

Williamsâ€™ words added spice to the annual fixture as the Roosters took exception to his sledge. He went on to predict the Roosters would finish last on the ladder.

â€œThe way they are going, you would have to say theyâ€™ll win the wooden spoon,â€ he said.

â€œI think theyâ€™ll hit some form during the season, but the way they are going now, theyâ€™ll come last.

â€œWe will beat them for sure.

â€œWeâ€™ve got good, experienced players in the team; a lot of speed in the back line.â€

The Dragons were beaten 18-4 the next day and the Roosters finished higher on the ladder at the end of the season.

*ANDREW FIFITA*

He â€œsignedâ€ with the Bulldogs for a record sum and the NRL world went ballistic and he copped a lot of backlash for his defection from Cronulla.

â€œIf I could go back now, I wish I chose rugby and then I wouldnâ€™t be getting all the s*** Iâ€™ve been catching now,â€ he said.

â€œI grew up playing rugby so it was one of the best things.

â€œItâ€™s always going to be there and I will eventually go to union.

â€œItâ€™s another dream and I just want to chase another dream.â€

Shortly after, the Bulldogs announced that they had not signed Fifita and he was left red-faced over his comments.

*CHRIS ANDERSON*

â€œBack me or sack me,â€ Anderson said after a Sharks loss in 2003.

By seasonâ€™s end he was gone.

*MAL MENINGA*

His political career has to be one of the shortest in history. It lasted 28 seconds.

â€œIâ€™m just a person out there making sure that I was, um ... (sigh) Iâ€™m buggered. Iâ€™m sorry,â€ Meninga said during the first speech of his short-lived political career in 2001.

*JOHN GRANT*

â€œAt lock, Paul Gallen, from the Cronulla-Sutherland Hawks,â€ the former ARLC chairman said while reading out the Australia team announcement in 2014, clearly unaware of his error.

Then, two names later: â€œOn the bench, Daly Cherry-Evans of the Manly Seagulls.â€

*JOHN HOPOATE*

Taking a swipe at the NRL in 2013, Hopoate stood on a croquet field attempting irony while pointing out that the game has gone â€œsoftâ€.

â€œFighting. How can we take fighting out of rugby league?

â€œItâ€™s a manâ€™s sport. You should be getting charged for not throwing a punch.

â€œAnd yet we give players two weeks for throwing a little jab. How embarrassing. Bring it back!â€

*TOMMY RAUDONIKIS*

The New South Wales and Magpies legend doesnâ€™t mince his words and when he was not invited to a Blues dinner in 2014, he aimed a firey rant at coach Laurie Daley.

â€œIâ€™ll tell you something about Laurie Daley, I think his big nose is getting in the way of a lot of things,â€ he said.

â€œHeâ€™s got to teach NSW how to win, he hasnâ€™t done that. NSW are very, very lucky that their supporters havenâ€™t turfed them. I should death-ride Laurie Daley, I should death ride him to bits. But Iâ€™m not going to because I love the Blues.â€

*ANTHONY MUNDINE*

Laurie Daley has been the subject of a few sledges in his time. Fed up with not being selected for Origin, Mundine took a shot at incumbent Blues five-eighth Daley back in 1997.

â€œLaurie Daley is running on old legs. Iâ€™ve got young legs. Itâ€™s time for the new generation, brother,â€ he said.

Mundine has never been one to think too deeply before he speaks. Word-vomit struck again in 2000 in the lead-up to the grand final rematch between the Dragons and Melbourne.

â€œThey are a strong team, but I see us as the champions. They didnâ€™t deserve the win,â€ he said.

The Storm won the game 70-10.

*LUKE ROONEY*

Apparently former Penrith winger Luke Rooney is not a fan of culture. When on tour with the Kangaroos in Prague in 2004, Rooney complained about the lack of good establishments in the place.

â€œThere was nothing to do. Therewere hardly any pubs, no TABs. Iâ€™d rather be in Penrith,â€ he said.

http://www.foxsports.com.au/nrl/chr...pid-nrl-comments/story-e6frf3ou-1227469922735


----------



## rusty nails

just saw that willie mason shoulder charge.. what a fucking joke.. atsch its sickening what these cunts are doing to the game and its hard earned reputation.
and correct me if im wrong but doesnt the term "shoulder charge" imply you have to be actually "charging" at the player? not just planting your feet and absorbing the impact with your shoulder.. they might as well just call it the "dont hit to hard please" rule at this point.
without doubt the worst rule in the game by far.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> just saw that willie mason shoulder charge.. what a fucking joke.. atsch its sickening what these cunts are doing to the game and its hard earned reputation.
> and correct me if im wrong but doesnt the term "shoulder charge" imply you have to be actually "charging" at the player? not just planting your feet and absorbing the impact with your shoulder.. they might as well just call it the "dont hit to hard please" rule at this point.
> without doubt the worst rule in the game by far.


the interpretations they muster up for the rule is a joke.

I watched the bledisloe last week, and a few things league could learn from union is the refereeing. They utilise the video ref far more efficiently. Not of this power to the ref shit. I also like how they're more formal talking to players. The nrl ref's tend to coach players during the game. They warn players about infringements and refer to them by their nicknames, etc. You don't warn players, you penalise them. The ref's don't seem to get personal in union. They refer to players by their number and by their team. Players don't seem to get away with dragging the referee into an argument as well.


----------



## Rooster4Life

Lucky Souffs have "Forgotten how to lose" lol...


----------



## St Pecktor

Rooster4Life said:


> Lucky Souffs have "Forgotten how to lose" lol...


Pretty sure we've found a way again. :-(


----------



## Rooster4Life

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty sure we've found a way again. :-(


Kinda puts it into perspective how amazing it is that we managed to win 2 back to back MPs and are a chance to make it 3...its tough to aim up year after year in this modern day


----------



## Matty lll

Aussies, if I was looking for an NRL team to follow. Who's a good one, that won't make me a bandwagon hopping bastard? (ie. not the Rabbitohs?). Ta. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

Matty lll said:


> Aussies, if I was looking for an NRL team to follow. Who's a good one, that won't make me a bandwagon hopping bastard? (ie. not the Rabbitohs?). Ta. :lol:


You definitely wouldnt be on the bandwagon if you supported the Canberra Raiders mate. We havent won a premiership since 1994 and wont be in the finals but we do offer the following advantages to supporters:

- Great team song






- Nice jerseys. You're from the emerald isle so you gotta be up for green anyway

- Viking mascot...who the fuck doesnt like vikings!

- I know he's not Irish but we have ex St Helens player Josh Hodgson going great at hooker for us.

Given the above, not really a decision left to make :hey


----------



## Matty lll

bruiserh89 said:


> You definitely wouldnt be on the bandwagon if you supported the Canberra Raiders mate. We havent won a premiership since 1994 and wont be in the finals but we do offer the following advantages to supporters:
> 
> - Great team song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nice jerseys. You're from the emerald isle so you gotta be up for green anyway
> 
> - Viking mascot...who the fuck doesnt like vikings!
> 
> - I know he's not Irish but we have ex St Helens player Josh Hodgson going great at hooker for us.
> 
> *Given the above, not really a decision left to make* :hey


:lol: You raise some fair points, they are on the shortlist and I will take them under consideration haha

Found an NRL team choosing guide on Reddit, here's what they say for you guys -


----------



## bruiserh89

Matty lll said:


> :lol: You raise some fair points, they are on the shortlist and I will take them under consideration haha


:good


----------



## Rooster4Life

Premiership predictions guys? a couple weeks I would have said us easy but now with some key injuries i think it is going to be very close, i think it will be a Broncos v Roosters GF though.


----------



## bruiserh89

Matty lll said:


> :lol: You raise some fair points, they are on the shortlist and I will take them under consideration haha
> 
> Found an NRL team choosing guide on Reddit, here's what they say for you guys -


That's pretty accurate!


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

Well it's a pretty unsympathethic eight from my perspective. If your team is in the bottom half who will you support in the finals? I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable and riding the Broncos, love their halves pairing and general style of play. I was ready to overlook the Ricky Stuart factor and cheer on the Raiders, mainly due to Blake Austin, but they choked and even us Eels ended up in front of them.


----------



## rusty nails

something is telling me it will be broncos vs sharks


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> You definitely wouldnt be on the bandwagon if you supported the Canberra Raiders mate. We havent won a premiership since 1994 and wont be in the finals but we do offer the following advantages to supporters:
> 
> - Great team song
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Nice jerseys. You're from the emerald isle so you gotta be up for green anyway
> 
> - Viking mascot...who the fuck doesnt like vikings!
> 
> - I know he's not Irish but we have ex St Helens player Josh Hodgson going great at hooker for us.
> 
> Given the above, not really a decision left to make :hey


Dont forget about their five star ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. You guys have had so many close losses this season. Think theres been at least 5 occasions where you guys have been leading with 5 to go and lost. You attended a couple didnt you?

I think you guys are on the up. People love to bag Ricky, and yes he has had some poor results over the years but aside from his term with the Roosters, he has had a lot more resources and players to work with at the Raiders. You only need to improve about 5% to turn those heart breaking losses into wins and you'd be sitting comfy in the 8.


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Well it's a pretty unsympathethic eight from my perspective. If your team is in the bottom half who will you support in the finals? I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable and riding the Broncos, love their halves pairing and general style of play. I was ready to overlook the Ricky Stuart factor and cheer on the Raiders, mainly due to Blake Austin, but they choked and even us Eels ended up in front of them.


I'd be surprised if we make it out of week 1. We look cooked. Id normally barrack for the Dragons, but they're the only side left in the 8 who look worse off than we do.

Despite the fact they have the cunt Gallen playing for them, I'd like to see the Sharks go well.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> something is telling me it will be broncos vs sharks


I think the Bulldogs are primed to give it a shake. They've improved from last year and Hasler more than anyone knows how to do finals football. On current form, it looks like it'll be Roosters Broncos but I think the Dogs will knock one of them off to reach the final.


----------



## stiflers mum

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Well it's a pretty unsympathethic eight from my perspective. If your team is in the bottom half who will you support in the finals? I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable and riding the Broncos, love their halves pairing and general style of play. I was ready to overlook the Ricky Stuart factor and cheer on the Raiders, mainly due to Blake Austin, but they choked and even us Eels ended up in front of them.


 My team the Dragons will probably be out first week so I will go for Souths if that happens with Sharkies my 2nd choice.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> My team the Dragons will probably be out first week so I will go for Souths if that happens with Sharkies my 2nd choice.


We'll be having Man Monday with you cunts.

nathan Brown just got announced as Knights coach. I hope he goes well. He had some success in england after his poor stint at the Dragons.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> We'll be having Man Monday with you cunts.
> 
> nathan Brown just got announced as Knights coach. I hope he goes well. He had some success in england after his poor stint at the Dragons.


 Ha ha good to hear about Brownie hopefully now he's older and not coaching guys he played with he goes better.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Dont forget about their five star ability to snatch defeat from the jaws of victory. You guys have had so many close losses this season. Think theres been at least 5 occasions where you guys have been leading with 5 to go and lost. You attended a couple didnt you?
> 
> I think you guys are on the up. People love to bag Ricky, and yes he has had some poor results over the years but aside from his term with the Roosters, he has had a lot more resources and players to work with at the Raiders. You only need to improve about 5% to turn those heart breaking losses into wins and you'd be sitting comfy in the 8.


You're very well informed mate. Yeah I was at quite a few of those home losses. On to next year, there is hope.

So I do need myself a bandwagon team for the finals. I think I'll go with the Sharks but wouldnt mind if the bunnies went back to back.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Ha ha good to hear about Brownie hopefully now he's older and not coaching guys he played with he goes better.


Will be interesting to se ehow he's received out at Newcastle. They're a funny proud lot up there who mightn take too kindly to outsider city folk like Brown steering their club around.

Barrett's in a similar position too I think. For a while now, Manly have developed their own. Theres still a divide in their office about the way Toovey was treated. Seeing Mr clean face'd shiny haired well spoken Barrett who used to sit out games because his pinky toe nail bent backwards come in at the expense of their battle scarred local legend might stir up the locals. Whinging is in their DNA after all, especially after the Hasler and Toovey eras.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> You're very well informed mate. Yeah I was at quite a few of those home losses. On to next year, there is hope.
> 
> So I do need myself a bandwagon team for the finals. I think I'll go with the Sharks but wouldnt mind if the bunnies went back to back.


You have Seizer coming on board next year. If you talk to any die hard Dogs fans they'll tell you how they were pissed off their club let him slip to the Titans. They had big plans for him before he was poached. He hasnt lived up to that at the Titans but noone ever does when they go to Gold Coast. Hopefully Austin kicks on as well. If he keeps his form up, he should be NSW 5/8 next season.


----------



## OZ Puncher

Deservedly so, Austin, Tedesco, Moylan are all future NSW players.


----------



## St Pecktor

OZ Puncher said:


> Deservedly so, Austin, Tedesco, Moylan are all future NSW players.


That Cartwright from Penrith looks like a future star as well. Hopefully hes a born and bred blue.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> You have Seizer coming on board next year. If you talk to any die hard Dogs fans they'll tell you how they were pissed off their club let him slip to the Titans. They had big plans for him before he was poached. He hasnt lived up to that at the Titans but noone ever does when they go to Gold Coast. Hopefully Austin kicks on as well. If he keeps his form up, he should be NSW 5/8 next season.


I must have had my head in the sand because I hadnt heard about Sezer. Happy with that!


----------



## stiflers mum

@St Pecktor nothing to do with NRL but thought these might cheer you up. Works for me.:smile


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> @*St Pecktor* nothing to do with NRL but thought these might cheer you up. Works for me.:smile


:blood

I'll just turn to my usual porn to soothe the loss.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> :blood
> 
> I'll just turn to my usual porn to soothe the loss.


 Scat?


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Scat?


Nah, Nigerian midget mistress porn is whats crackin these days. :hey

Seen enough scat watching souths the last 3 weeks.


----------



## St Pecktor

Got Raiders in my multi. They're paying $2.60 which is great value. Also need Bulldogs -23.5. They could well make that up by half time with the way the Warriors have been playing.


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> I've had $450 on the dragons to make the 8 at $2.75...here's hoping for a good year!!


 Well done abe(though I haven't seen him post in ages).


----------



## St Pecktor

@bruiserh89

Whats wrong with this picture. Canberra actually come from behind to win a close one?! :huh:cheers


----------



## abe01

stiflers mum said:


> Well done abe(though I haven't seen him post in ages).


I'm still lurking stiffy. Makes our shit season a bit less painful. We will get pumped by 20+ next week though


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> @bruiserh89
> 
> Whats wrong with this picture. Canberra actually come from behind to win a close one?! :huh:cheers


Did they? on work travel for the day and havent caught up yet. Nice finish to the season :smile


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> That Cartwright from Penrith looks like a future star as well. Hopefully hes a born and bred blue.


He is John Cartwright's son so he should be and even if he grew up in QLD he should qualify on the father-son rule. He destroyed Parra in a game earlier this year.


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

TheSpaceDuke said:


> Well it's a pretty unsympathethic eight from my perspective. If your team is in the bottom half who will you support in the finals? I'm thinking of doing the unthinkable and riding the Broncos, love their halves pairing and general style of play. *I was ready to overlook the Ricky Stuart factor and cheer on the Raiders, mainly due to Blake Austin, but they choked and even us Eels ended up in front of them.*


Spoke a bit early atsch


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> He is John Cartwright's son so he should be and even if he grew up in QLD he should qualify on the father-son rule. He destroyed Parra in a game earlier this year.


He destroyed us as well, though that hasn't proved to be such a hard task lately.


----------



## St Pecktor

Lol @ the scum.

men in pink on their payroll, 5 mill over the cap yet still get bent over by a bunch of brick laying Neighbours extras. :rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Lol @ the scum.
> 
> men in pink on their payroll, 5 mill over the cap yet still get bent over by a bunch of brick laying Neighbours extras. :rofl


 :lol: You may regret that come Sunday though you should beat the Sharks.


----------



## stiflers mum

abe01 said:


> I'm still lurking stiffy. Makes our shit season a bit less painful. We will get pumped by 20+ next week though


 Probably but think positive and all that.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> :lol: You may regret that come Sunday though you should beat the Sharks.


Regardless of what happens on Sunday, it's always a good day when the Wed White and Boo hoo Oooh-sters get rolled over.


----------



## St Pecktor

abe01 said:


> I'm still lurking stiffy. Makes our shit season a bit less painful. We will get pumped by 20+ next week though


Shit season?

What were you expecting mate? Top 4?

Most people had the Dragons down for bottom 4, some even tipped them for the spoon.

Crawl before you can walk. :deal


----------



## TheSpaceDuke

St Pecktor said:


> Lol @ the scum.
> 
> men in pink on their payroll, 5 mill over the cap yet still get bent over by a bunch of brick laying Neighbours extras. :rofl


They are absolute cunts aren't they? A couple of weeks ago during a Friday night game they showed Pearce, JWH, SKD and i think Guerra in the crowd, injured. That's between 2-2.5 mill out of a salary cap of 5.5 on 4 fucking players

So supposedly the 17 players on the field are splitting 3-3.5 million and they still have money to throw at Hayne or SBW should they become available. And for most of the salary caps existence it has been audited by a dyed in the wool Roosters man.

But nothing to see here, it's all development and smart buying!


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Shit season?
> 
> What were you expecting mate? Top 4?
> 
> Most people had the Dragons down for bottom 4, some even tipped them for the spoon.
> 
> Crawl before you can walk. :deal


 I expected a minor premiership :hey. YOU tipped them for the spoon(I tipped Titans I think).


----------



## St Pecktor

TheSpaceDuke said:


> They are absolute cunts aren't they? A couple of weeks ago during a Friday night game they showed Pearce, JWH, SKD and i think Guerra in the crowd, injured. That's between 2-2.5 mill out of a salary cap of 5.5 on 4 fucking players
> 
> So supposedly the 17 players on the field are splitting 3-3.5 million and they still have money to throw at Hayne or SBW should they become available. And for most of the salary caps existence it has been audited by a dyed in the wool Roosters man.
> 
> But nothing to see here, it's all development and smart buying!


Dont get me started. The Roosters cap breaching goes back decades.

I doubt, and hope Hayne doesnt return, but if h does, Im pretty sure he signed a lifetime contract with the Eels on the condition if it doesnt work out for him in the NFL. I've had a bit of an interest in NFL for a while now but never amounting to more than seeing the superbowl and maybe bits and pieces of other games each year. I'll be watching a lot more of it now, and watched 2 of the trials Hayne played in. Ch7 struck a deal and they'll be broadcasting all of Hayne's games this season.

Did you watch True Detective 2?


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> I expected a minor premiership :hey. YOU tipped them for the spoon(I tipped Titans I think).


I think I did now that you mention it :lol: They've done well to make the 8 and McGreggor has maybe proven to be more than a balder, piss head Steve Price version 2.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> I expected a minor premiership :hey. YOU tipped them for the spoon(I tipped Titans I think).


 @abe01 
Great effort by your Dragons. Played their arses off despite being riddled with injuries and almost pulled off a massive upset.


----------



## rusty nails

how brave were the dragons!.. top game too. gotta feel for widdop, his kicking is all that kept them in the game and ironically it was his kicking that brought them undone. how the fuck do you contain that dogs pack though? in terms of pure grunt and horsepower theyre the best the pack in the NRL by a long way and probably the best since that early oo's broncos.. tallis, webcke, thorn, parker, thaiday etc..


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> how brave were the dragons!.. top game too. gotta feel for widdop, his kicking is all that kept them in the game and ironically it was his kicking that brought them undone. how the fuck do you contain that dogs pack though? in terms of pure grunt and horsepower theyre the best the pack in the NRL by a long way and probably the best since that early oo's broncos.. tallis, webcke, thorn, parker, thaiday etc..


 Yeah that 40/20 that went out on the full cruelled us. Widdop didn't deserve it like you said. The Roosters would of hammered us anyway I thought both sides were awful. If the Doggies play like that again Roosters 30+.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Carn you SHARKIES


----------



## Tuff Gong

GO YOU SHARKIES :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Yeeeee he he he heeeeeeee!


----------



## Tuff Gong

:rofl Keary denied!

Sucked in ya fucking little hobgoblin :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Ooh yeah :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Ooh yeah :yep


Shit way to end the season. Can still look back and smile at the trojan horse job Joe Kelly, and Luke Burgess have done to send your club into mediocrity status. :deal


----------



## stiflers mum

Now that Souths and St.George are gone I would love to see the Sharkies break the 48 year drought. GO SHARKIES!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

[email protected] :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Now that Souths and St.George are gone I would love to see the Sharkies break the 48 year drought. GO SHARKIES!!!!!!!!!!


Yeah, I'd like to see them break their duck but unfortunately I think it'll either be between Roosters and Broncos. Hoping the Dogs can lift significantly but wont lose sleep if they dont as they're a cunt of a club themselves.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Shit way to end the season. Can still look back and smile at the trojan horse job Joe Kelly, and Luke Burgess have done to send your club into mediocrity status. :deal


:lol: 1 bad year due to the DCE & Foran contract sagas, injuries & infighting compared to 40 years of mediocrity - I know what I'd prefer :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> :lol: 1 bad year due to the DCE & Foran contract sagas, injuries & infighting compared to 40 years of mediocrity - I know what I'd prefer :yep


We still hold the tag of premiers while you still hold the tag of "club in crisis". :deal


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> We still hold the tag of premiers while you still hold the tag of "club in crisis". :deal


You're not premiers any more, you're out of the race, Saturday night's fish & chip wrapper, brown bread, too bad so sad :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Yeah, I'd like to see them break their duck but unfortunately I think it'll either be between Roosters and Broncos. Hoping the Dogs can lift significantly but wont lose sleep if they dont as they're a cunt of a club themselves.


 Dogs would be my 2nd choice after Sharks. The rest of the teams are from other states and the Rooster.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Dogs would be my 2nd choice after Sharks. The rest of the teams are from other states and the Rooster.


In terms of fanbase, Dogs are the biggest pricks in the game. I know its a stereotype and popular to bag their fans but when you go to a game and see the way they carry on (especially when they lose a close one) you'll see they're feral scum. They're players arent that likable either.

Id rather the Cows or Brisbane win it than them. I'll basically be going for whoever wins the Sharks Cows game. Queenslanders turn NRL club rivalry into origin. Dont fall into that trap bro. :nono


----------



## stiflers mum

Brett Finch going into rehab(not for the first time apparently).

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/nrl/...n-to-rehab/ar-AAeqzb9?li=AAabC8j&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Brett Finch going into rehab(not for the first time apparently).
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/nrl/...n-to-rehab/ar-AAeqzb9?li=AAabC8j&ocid=1PRCMSE


Ah yes, he'll be off to spend a couple of weeks at the luxurious South Pacific rehab centre in Dee Why :yep


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Ah yes, he'll be off to spend a couple of weeks at the luxurious South Pacific rehab centre in Dee Why :yep


 Yeah I wonder what he's in for? Their dropping like flies Beau's off for his extra-pmarital shenanigans,Finch who's next?


----------



## thehook13

On crowd brawl


----------



## Tuff Gong

thehook13 said:


> On crowd brawl


:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> On crowd brawl


:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## stiflers mum

Dylan Waker and Aaron Gray rushed to hospitable. Detectives investigation.

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...yers-dylan-walker-and-aaron-gray-hospitalised


----------



## stiflers mum

Dylan Waker and Aaron Gray rushed to hospitable. Detectives investigating.

http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...yers-dylan-walker-and-aaron-gray-hospitalised


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Dylan Waker and Aaron Gray rushed to hospitable. Detectives investigation.
> 
> http://www.9news.com.au/national/20...yers-dylan-walker-and-aaron-gray-hospitalised


Apparently Walker had a bad reaction to one of the pain killers he was subscribed. Both players are coming off off season surgery and could have been taking the same subscribed drug. Wouldnt rule out alcohol as well as it is the off season and both guys are very young and perhaps a bit naive.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Apparently Walker had a bad reaction to one of the pain killers he was subscribed. Both players are coming off off season surgery and could have been taking the same subscribed drug. Wouldnt rule out alcohol as well as it is the off season and both guys are very young and perhaps a bit naive.


 Rusty will spin it in the media to make it look good.:hey J/K Hope they're both O.K. I s it just me or is this site slow as fuck today and yesterday?


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Rusty will spin it in the media to make it look good.:hey J/K Hope they're both O.K. I s it just me or is this site slow as fuck today and yesterday?


Very suss, Tramadol and Oxycontin are the drugs they were prescribed to deal with the pain resulting from their respective surgeries last week.

I find it hard to believe they both had the same "bad reaction" to the same drugs at that time of the day (3.45am), considering they've no doubt been prescribed these same drugs previously as painkillers after games.

I reckon they've been using them recreationally or mixing them with booze.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## bruiserh89

Will be firing up the barbie and airing out the bar for the GF this Sunday. Geez I wish we could go back to 3pm games but it wont ever happen with prime time TV wanting a cut. 

Who am I going for? The team without the megagrub, Justine Hodges.


----------



## rusty nails

anyone here care about this grand final? i cant think of a finals series ive ever been less into than this one.. with that said there has been some good games i just dont really care about who wins them


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> anyone here care about this grand final? i cant think of a finals series ive ever been less into than this one.. with that said there has been some good games i just dont really care about who wins them


I'm looking forward to it, and think it will be a great game.

Even though they're a queensland team, I dont mind the Cows, and would like to see them win it. For me, the Cows seemed the most likeable team left after Souths lost in week 1. Dont like the Sharks. Think Gallen is a cunt, and the Fafita brothers are pricks. They got off rather lightly with the whole peptide saga as well, imo.

Not wanting the scum in there is an obvious one for me, and the Dogs are almost as unlikeable. Melbourne are just a bit too boring to want in there, so I'm glad its Cows/Bronx.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> I'm looking forward to it, and think it will be a great game.
> 
> Even though they're a queensland team, I dont mind the Cows, and would like to see them win it. For me, the Cows seemed the most likeable team left after Souths lost in week 1. Dont like the Sharks. Think Gallen is a cunt, and the Fafita brothers are pricks. They got off rather lightly with the whole peptide saga as well, imo.
> 
> Not wanting the scum in there is an obvious one for me, and the Dogs are almost as unlikeable. Melbourne are just a bit too boring to want in there, so I'm glad its Cows/Bronx.


i dont mind the cows myself but i just cant bring myself to cheer for a team that thurston is on, the dilemma for me is ive got the same feeling towards hodges
so the question isnt which team i like the most but rather which of those two germs i hate the least. 
i do admit though my admiration towards matt scott is approaching damn near to sexual so ill probably cheer the cows when the whistle blows


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i dont mind the cows myself but i just cant bring myself to cheer for a team that thurston is on, the dilemma for me is ive got the same feeling towards hodges
> so the question isnt which team i like the most but rather which of those two germs i hate the least.
> i do admit though my admiration towards matt scott is approaching damn near to sexual so ill probably cheer the cows when the whistle blows


Thurston is a bit germy at times, but for me, he's not what I'd consider a "germy guy". He is one of the most passionate players around and the guy puts in more effort than anyone else. Unlike Hodges, Thurston is at least humble in defeat.

I have to hand it to Bennett. He truly is a coaching great, probably the best ever. Granted he has inherited good squads and all, but he has done brilliantly with this Broncos team. I think they'll be hard to beat on Sunday.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Thurston is a bit germy at times, but for me, he's not what I'd consider a "germy guy". He is one of the most passionate players around and the guy puts in more effort than anyone else. Unlike Hodges, Thurston is at least humble in defeat.
> 
> I have to hand it to Bennett. He truly is a coaching great, probably the best ever. Granted he has inherited good squads and all, but he has done brilliantly with this Broncos team. I think they'll be hard to beat on Sunday.


ive had an intense dislike for thurston ever since i worked a knights game and saw him refuse a kid an autograph because he couldnt be bothered. theres definately a bit of diva/rockstar in him.
As for bennett hes EASILY the best coach of all time.. with daylight second. the old knock on him that hes always had an entire state to choose from is a total strawman. the warriors have an entire country to choose from and theyve been consistently shit since inception. everywhere bennett has gone success has followed. premierships with the broncos, dragons, world cup with NZ, i mean he damn near dragged the knights into the top four when they had a pub team.
best ever


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

Broncos>>>>


----------



## stiflers mum

Joeys in on the act now. Oh dear :roflatsch

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...t-incident/ar-AAf5a4h?li=AAavLaF&ocid=1PRCMSE

Finchy,Joey,Beau the poor bastards can't get away with anything.


----------



## St Pecktor

Cows baby!!!!!

What a finish. Cows looked dead and buried as Brisbane's defence was superb. Miracle try out of nothing to send it into golden point.

Ben Hunt is going to have nightmares for years.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> Cows baby!!!!!
> 
> What a finish. Cows looked dead and buried as Brisbane's defence was superb. Miracle try out of nothing to send it into golden point.
> 
> Ben Hunt is going to have nightmares for years.


Yes mate. Wow. They now call it the best GF ever. I did love it but a tough call over the previous which was the Balmain Raiders 89 GF. Different games. But it was a little fairytale. I couldn't see the cows scoring. A credit to the Broncs defense I thought they would hold out to win.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Yes mate. Wow. They now call it the best GF ever. I did love it but a tough call over the previous which was the Balmain Raiders 89 GF. Different games. But it was a little fairytale. I couldn't see the cows scoring. A credit to the Broncs defense I thought they would hold out to win.


My personal favorite (in terms of being a thrilling game) was the 97 Knights/Manly one. Knights were massive massive underdogs, and hadnt beaten Manly in something like their last 10 games, and came home to snatch it in dynamic style. Was a very emotional win as before the game, it just seemed like there was no way Manly could lose.

Yeah, the 89 one is probably the most famous. I was a bit too young back then but I saw the game a couple of years ago in its entirety and it was brilliant.


----------



## St Pecktor

I will say though, the Churchill medal award is a bit of a wank nowdays. Thurston is a GOAT contender and all, but was he really the Cows best tonight? I thought the Broncos had him covered tonight, and he often got smashed.

Same with last year. Sam Burgess wasnt in my top 3 performers, yet he was a crowd favorite and was given the award for playing the whole game with a busted cheekbone. Yes, its a very ballsy thing to do and shows great heart, but his brother, and a couple of others were ahead of him easily.

Poor Ben Hunt isnt going to be able to order a beer again without being hissed at, unless he goes to Townsville to drink. :lol:


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I will say though, the Churchill medal award is a bit of a wank nowdays. Thurston is a GOAT contender and all, but was he really the Cows best tonight? I thought the Broncos had him covered tonight, and he often got smashed.
> 
> Same with last year. Sam Burgess wasnt in my top 3 performers, yet he was a crowd favorite and was given the award for playing the whole game with a busted cheekbone. Yes, its a very ballsy thing to do and shows great heart, but his brother, and a couple of others were ahead of him easily.
> 
> Poor Ben Hunt isnt going to be able to order a beer again without being hissed at, unless he goes to Townsville to drink. :lol:


Yeah who'd ben Ben. It can be a cruel game and even as a Bronco, I felt for the bloke.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Yeah who'd ben Ben. It can be a cruel game and even as a Bronco, I felt for the bloke.


Yeah, poor guy.

I remember seeing Kimmorley on a panel show saying how his intercept pass which led to a Matt Bowen Queensland try, and then series win still gives him nightmares even after 10+ years. He still cops the odd abuse from fans about it too.


----------



## stiflers mum

Ben Hunt to get involved in a high profile mad Monday incident. Seriously he must be feeling shit right now.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


>


I wonder if Thurston copped that knock during the Cows celebration when everyone was jumping over him. He seemed pretty clean faced during the conversion.


----------



## thehook13

St Pecktor said:


> I wonder if Thurston copped that knock during the Cows celebration when everyone was jumping over him. He seemed pretty clean faced during the conversion.


Yeah I noticed that as well. i haven't heard any explanation for it yet but looks pretty epic


----------



## rocco

St Pecktor said:


> I wonder if Thurston copped that knock during the Cows celebration when everyone was jumping over him. He seemed pretty clean faced during the conversion.


After game celebration butt, I think it was Cooper or O'Neill.


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> I will say though, the Churchill medal award is a bit of a wank nowdays. Thurston is a GOAT contender and all, but *was he really the Cows best tonight? I thought the Broncos had him covered tonight, and he often got smashed*.
> 
> Same with last year. Sam Burgess wasnt in my top 3 performers, yet he was a crowd favorite and was given the award for playing the whole game with a busted cheekbone. Yes, its a very ballsy thing to do and shows great heart, but his brother, and a couple of others were ahead of him easily.
> 
> Poor Ben Hunt isnt going to be able to order a beer again without being hissed at, unless he goes to Townsville to drink. :lol:


i thought taumalomo or however its spelled was superb. thurston made a heap of costly mistakes and got caught napping with the ball a bunch of times.


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> i thought taumalomo or however its spelled was superb. thurston made a heap of costly mistakes and got caught napping with the ball a bunch of times.


Yeah, the Broncos contained him very well, and he was ambushed quite a lot. Definitely not their best. He was still involved in everything though, and should have had an assist if not for a dropped ball with the line wide open.

As good as Bennett is, I think he deserves to take some blame for the loss. Brisban played so negative in the last 25 minutes. Didnt even look to try and score in the last 15, they were just playing for field position, which is smart, but a 4 point lead is nothing in todays game.


----------



## stiflers mum

Will Hopoates future uncertain may not be at Parramatta next season.

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...contract-expires/story-e6frg6n6-1227560093432


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Will Hopoates future uncertain may not be at Parramatta next season.
> 
> http://www.theaustralian.com.au/new...contract-expires/story-e6frg6n6-1227560093432


Hoppa hasnt been the same since his pilgramage, and Parra probably need to free up some room due to having some players on massive coin. Foran is meant to be on a million a season, Hoppa is on over 500K apparently, and I'm pretty sure Watmough didnt come cheap as well. That being said, they have lost Hayne, and Sandow in the last season, and both of them would have taken up 1.5 mill or there abouts.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Hoppa hasnt been the same since his pilgramage, and Parra probably need to free up some room due to having some players on massive coin. Foran is meant to be on a million a season, Hoppa is on over 500K apparently, and I'm pretty sure Watmough didnt come cheap as well. That being said, they have lost Hayne, and Sandow in the last season, and both of them would have taken up 1.5 mill or there abouts.


I believe Watmough is on something like 800k per season :lol:

He was supposed to get 900k for 2015 because he was owed 300k for SOO and rep appearances that Manly had deferred until the final year of his contract. I don't know what negotiations went on between Manly and Parra but I'm assuming Manly did their best to offload that debt to Parra and it wouldn't surprise me if Parra agreed to take it on :yep


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> I believe Watmough is on something like 800k per season :lol:
> 
> He was supposed to get 900k for 2015 because he was owed 300k for SOO and rep appearances that Manly had deferred until the final year of his contract. I don't know what negotiations went on between Manly and Parra but I'm assuming Manly did their best to offload that debt to Parra and it wouldn't surprise me if Parra agreed to take it on :yep


Its a tough gig sometimes when you're low on the ladder trying to buy quality. You have to pay overs. I remember when we signed Joe Gulluvao (sp) for big money. He was atrocious. Rusty tried his best to get him released. He even put on his actors face and had a heart to heart with him and told him he should quit league and become a religious minister :lol: He ended up going to you cunts while we were still paying half his contract and I think he won another premiership ring there too.

Tigers are in the same boat now only worse. They are apparently paying Adam Blair 70% to see him wind back the clock and tear it up for the Broncos, and by all reports they're looking to do the same with Farrah as he is on a million a season and no club will pay that kind of figure for him. Tigers are also shopping Tapou around, and aside from Tedesco, he's been their best. I think the Tigers are fucked for the next few years, and thats if they get their shit together now.


----------



## St Pecktor

Sandow Earl given 4 year ban (backdated).

Former NRL Player Sander Earl given 4 year ban

By MICHAEL CARAYANNIS
Sandor Earl's decision to source performance-enhancing drugs outside his club's "off reservation" meant he was handed a harsher penalty than the players from Cronulla's 2011 squad.

Earl's professional sporting career is now in tatters after the 26-year-old was hit with a four-year back-dated ban. The suspension will mean he is unable to return to the NRL until at least 2018, with the ban expiring on August 29, 2017. In contrast, 10 NRL players last year accepted a backdated 12-month ban for their involvement in Cronulla's supplements program at the end of 2011. The ban was essentially a mere three NRL games for Sharks players at the end of the 2014 season. 

It was unproven that the Cronulla players were aware of what they were being administered during the club-run supplements program. It is understood that because Earl had gone "off reservation" he was dealt with a harsher penalty, as he looked to speed up his rehabilitation from two shoulder reconstructions. 

Advertisement

Suspended: Earl, left.
Suspended: Earl, left.
Earl was also hit with the more serious offence of trafficking, which carries a minimum four-year ban and which could have led to him receiving a life ban. Earl faced the NRL's anti-doping tribunal last month. 

The charges against Earl related between August 2, 2011 and September 12, 2011, while he was playing for the Panthers.

The Anti-Doping Tribunal was chaired by former High Court Judge Ian Callinan. Earl was found guilty of:

use of CJC-1295 (eight violations); 
possession of CJC-1295; 
trafficking in Somatropin; 
trafficking in Clenbuterol; 
attempted trafficking in SARMS; 
attempted trafficking in testosterone.
Earl has 21 days to appeal the ruling to the Court of Arbitration for Sport. It is understood a host of text messages was used against Earl. 

NRL head of integrity Nick Weeks said the code was "committed to eliminating performance-enhancing drugs". 

"We want our game to provide a fair and safe environment for players and that means taking all reasonable steps to eradicate performance enhancing drugs from rugby league," Weeks said.

Earl, 26, had been living in Thailand having played his last NRL game on August 25, 2013. It is understood he recently moved to Spain. 

Australian Sport Anti-Doping Authority chief executive Ben McDevitt described Earl's ban as a "positive outcome for clean spot". 

"Any athlete considering the use of substances in rehabilitation treatment is ultimately responsible for what goes into their body," McDevitt said. "So it is extremely important for athletes to take every precaution necessary to ensure they do not breach the anti-doping rules.

"Trafficking is a serious violation under the World Anti-Doping Code and the penalty for such a violation can be as severe as a lifetime ban from sport. Simply transporting a prohibited substance can constitute a breach of the anti-doping rules for trafficking. If you are going to seek a reduction in an anti-doping sanction by providing 'Substantial Assistance', you must be willing to be entirely truthful, full and frank in relation to your own and other people's violations."

Earl played 48 games during his six-year NRL career with stints at the Roosters, Penrith and Canberra. 

Meanwhile, Roosters prop Martin Kennedy will face the NRL's anti-doping tribunal next month. Kennedy was provisionally suspended by the NRL in March after allegations he breached the game's anti-doping policy through the possession and attempted use of banned substances. It is understood a decision will be made on his future towards the end of November. 

http://m.smh.com.au/rugby-league/lea...14-gk8xdd.html


----------



## Tuff Gong

Seems harsh but they must have had a fair bit of evidence against him to be able to give him 4 years.

I saw his interview on the footy show a couple of years ago & he came across as dumb/naive but he still must have known what he was doing wasn't kosher.

I wonder if Teflon Dank is ever going to be charged for anything.


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Seems harsh but they must have had a fair bit of evidence against him to be able to give him 4 years.
> 
> I saw his interview on the footy show a couple of years ago & he came across as dumb/naive but he still must have known what he was doing wasn't kosher.
> 
> I wonder if Teflon Dank is ever going to be charged for anything.


I think the sentence is mainly down to the NRL wanting to make a scapegoat out of Earl, even though the charges are damning against him. Time and time again the NRL have taken this route. Pretty harsh considering the Sharks players got 3 week sentences.


----------



## St Pecktor

Ivan Cleary sacked from Penrith. Griffin set to take over.

Wow. Didnt see that one coming. Wouldnt be surprised to see Cleary at the Warriors next season.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> Ivan Cleary sacked from Penrith. Griffin set to take over.
> 
> Wow. Didnt see that one coming. Wouldnt be surprised to see Cleary at the Warriors next season.


Wonder what his son will do?


----------



## rusty nails

St Pecktor said:


> Ivan Cleary sacked from Penrith. Griffin set to take over.
> 
> Wow. Didnt see that one coming. Wouldnt be surprised to see Cleary at the Warriors next season.


 deadset? thats a surprise. maybe they expected more this season


----------



## rocco

St Pecktor said:


> Ivan Cleary sacked from Penrith. Griffin set to take over.
> 
> Wow. Didnt see that one coming. Wouldnt be surprised to see Cleary at the Warriors next season.


Gus and Cleary have been blueing for months. Gus would have been pissed at sharing the blame for the poor season.


----------



## rusty nails

dave smith quits as CEO! artyarty
hopefully we can get someone in who knows the game and realises its a contact sport


----------



## rocco

I'm tipping one of his off siders gets the gig. 1.5 million salary.


----------



## stiflers mum

Hazem El Masri charged with domestic violence. Wow!!! He seemed such a decent bloke.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Hazem El Masri charged with domestic violence. Wow!!! He seemed such a decent bloke.


I've always thought El Masri was a bit of an uppity vain prick actually. He thought he was above everyone else during the Bulldogs rape scandal when he refused to get DNA tested, and back in 07 he refused to cooperate with police when he was randomly questioned by police on the street in Punchbowl.

Wouldnt surprise me if he thought he was above his missus enough to snot her one.

Rhys Wesser has also been accused of domestic violence. It's been a busy week in league.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> I've always thought El Masri was a bit of an uppity vain prick actually. He thought he was above everyone else during the Bulldogs rape scandal when he refused to get DNA tested, and back in 07 he refused to cooperate with police when he was randomly questioned by police on the street in Punchbowl.
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if he thought he was above his missus enough to snot her one.
> 
> Rhys Wesser has also been accused of domestic violence. It's been a busy week in league.


 Fair enough.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Fair enough.


Racist. :-(


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Racist. :-(


 Speaking of racists Ty's brother was on a show on Sunday about the rise of anti-Muslim groups. Reclaim Australia.

https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunday-night/-/watch/29841381/snit-sun-18-oct-season-15-episode-26/

:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Speaking of racists Ty's brother was on a show on Sunday about the rise of anti-Muslim groups. Reclaim Australia.
> 
> https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunday-night/-/watch/29841381/snit-sun-18-oct-season-15-episode-26/
> 
> :lol:


Oh dear.
atsch


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> I've always thought El Masri was a bit of an uppity vain prick actually. He thought he was above everyone else during the Bulldogs rape scandal when he refused to get DNA tested, and back in 07 he refused to cooperate with police when he was randomly questioned by police on the street in Punchbowl.
> 
> Wouldnt surprise me if he thought he was above his missus enough to snot her one.
> .


:deal


----------



## Francis75

Speaking of El Masri I always thought he was higly overrated as a rugby league player. Yes he was possibly the best ever goal kicker but take that away and imo he was just an average first grade winger. A little similar to Ross Conlon a few decades ago. Both decent level players but to think they both played for NSW and Australia. Did anyone else think the same ?


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Oh dear.
> atsch


 Ralph Cerminara :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Another League player changing sports: Daniel Vidot gets WWE contract.:rolleyes

http://www.foxsports.com.au/us-spor...ter-tryout-in-us/story-e6frf6ju-1227580743646


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Another League player changing sports: Daniel Vidot gets WWE contract.:rolleyes
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com.au/us-spor...ter-tryout-in-us/story-e6frf6ju-1227580743646


atsch:lol:

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...or-nrls-ceo-role/story-fngr8iii-1227579963871
atsch:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> atsch:lol:
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...or-nrls-ceo-role/story-fngr8iii-1227579963871
> atsch:lol:


 Toovs is a chartered accountant? He's obviously smarter than he looks and sounds.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Speaking of racists Ty's brother was on a show on Sunday about the rise of anti-Muslim groups. Reclaim Australia.
> 
> https://au.tv.yahoo.com/plus7/sunday-night/-/watch/29841381/snit-sun-18-oct-season-15-episode-26/
> 
> :lol:


Your good old footy mate, Skull was on one of those eps.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Your good old footy mate, Skull was on one of those eps.


 Skull.atsch


----------



## stiflers mum

Dugan considering going to NFL.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/more...-admission/ar-BBmsAN1?li=AAavLaF&ocid=1PRCMSE

Though with Hayne on the outer he might want to rethink that.


----------



## Francis75

Hayne will be back playing league within 2 yrs imo in not earlier.


----------



## St Pecktor

Francis75 said:


> Hayne will be back playing league within 2 yrs imo in not earlier.


wasn't your opinion that he would never make it in the first place?

If h wants to, he'll stuck around, if not with the 49ers, then someone else. He can only improv and has already proved to be useful.


----------



## Innocent Bystander

Francis75 said:


> Speaking of El Masri I always thought he was higly overrated as a rugby league player. Yes he was possibly the best ever goal kicker but take that away and imo he was just an average first grade winger. A little similar to Ross Conlon a few decades ago. Both decent level players but to think they both played for NSW and Australia. Did anyone else think the same ?


How many games have you played for NSW or Australia Francesca?


----------



## Francis75

Innocent Bystander said:


> How many games have you played for NSW or Australia Francesca?


None. I was referring to El Masri and Conlon. As I mentioned they were decent level first grade players imo but without their goal kicking they would not have played for nsw or Australia. You agree or disagree mate ?


----------



## Tuff Gong

Manly snag Marty Taupau for 4 year deal :happy


----------



## stiflers mum

Tuff Gong said:


> Manly snag Marty Taupau for 4 year deal :happy


 Great signing.


----------



## bruiserh89

Jarryd Hayne has been cut be the 49ers and any team can now pick him up. http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/14019240/san-francisco-49ers-waive-ex-rugby-star-jarryd-hayne-promote-rb-kendall-gaskins-carlos-hyde-injured?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Jarryd Hayne has been cut be the 49ers and any team can now pick him up. http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/1...injured?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter


I'm no expert when it comes to the NFL, but poor move, imo. I think he will get picked up by another team. I read last week that two other teams were keen on him.

I can see why some US athletes end up playing with 15 teams throughout their career.


----------



## Francis75

49'ers are one of the worst teams in the nfl at the moment and now they have cut Hayne who had given the ball away 2 or 3 times already in the minutes he has played. At this type of specialised sport teams can't afford to be giving away possession. At least Hayne can say that he did play a few minutes in the NFL but ultimately it's been a failed exercise. He will be back in league soon enough with a bumper contract and huge fanfare.


----------



## bruiserh89

St Pecktor said:


> I'm no expert when it comes to the NFL, but poor move, imo. I think he will get picked up by another team. I read last week that two other teams were keen on him.
> 
> I can see why some US athletes end up playing with 15 teams throughout their career.


Honestly, how could you even consider yourself a sportsman playing a few minutes a game with 3 or 4 plays at your disposal. He makes a couple of errors and becomes the 49ers scapegoat. They didn't seem to invest the time to reap the rewards with him. Hopefully another team who is willing to, pick him up. Still though, how rewarding (not financially) could it be to play that little instead of the 80 minutes a game of league.


----------



## Francis75

Hayne hasn't been picked up by any of the other 31 nfl teams apparently after being put on the non playing roster by the 49'ers. It appears the writing is on the wall now.


----------



## St Pecktor

bruiserh89 said:


> Honestly, how could you even consider yourself a sportsman playing a few minutes a game with 3 or 4 plays at your disposal. He makes a couple of errors and becomes the 49ers scapegoat. They didn't seem to invest the time to reap the rewards with him. Hopefully another team who is willing to, pick him up. Still though, how rewarding (not financially) could it be to play that little instead of the 80 minutes a game of league.


Thats one of the things about the NFL that stop me getting into it. The massive squad sizes, and players being picked simply because they are good at one skill. The lack of "all round" skill in the players, and of course it being a very stop start affair. still, I dont mind the game. It does take a bit to get into, but it isnt a bad sport to watch. It's kind of like a violent game of chess 

It's a very cut throat league though. 15 season games, and with a squad size of 50+, you simply cant afford to make too many fuck ups. I still feel Hayne has been cut prematurely, and according to the 49ers fan forum, so do most of their fans. They seem to be a poorly managed club. From what I have seen of them this year (3 games and 2 pre season games), Carlos Hyde has been sensational, and now it looks like he will be out for a while.


----------



## Matty lll

St Pecktor said:


> Thats one of the things about the NFL that stop me getting into it. The massive squad sizes, and players being picked simply because they are good at one skill. The lack of "all round" skill in the players, and of course it being a very stop start affair. still, I dont mind the game. It does take a bit to get into, but it isnt a bad sport to watch. It's kind of like a violent game of chess
> 
> It's a very cut throat league though. 15 season games, and with a squad size of 50+, you simply cant afford to make too many fuck ups. I still feel Hayne has been cut prematurely, and according to the 49ers fan forum, so do most of their fans. They seem to be a poorly managed club. From what I have seen of them this year (3 games and 2 pre season games), Carlos Hyde has been sensational, and now it looks like he will be out for a while.


Yeah I used to love NFL (As a teenager I went for anything american tbh) but now I completely agree, I think NFL highlights and individual plays are great to watch, but watching a full game isn't as good as league or union. As you say the lack of all-round skill as well is something that I think is missing.

Like I saw this the other day, it's an exiting finish sure but it's hilarious looking in terms of how bad some of the passes are. It really looks like an awful rugby play :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Matty lll said:


> Yeah I used to love NFL (As a teenager I went for anything american tbh) but now I completely agree, I think NFL highlights and individual plays are great to watch, but watching a full game isn't as good as league or union. As you say the lack of all-round skill as well is something that I think is missing.
> 
> Like I saw this the other day, it's an exiting finish sure but it's hilarious looking in terms of how bad some of the passes are. It really looks like an awful rugby play :lol:


:lol: Very scrappy, but good perseverance I guess.


----------



## Francis75

I used to follow the NFL a bit back in the late 1980's / early 1990's when Don Lane had a show on the ABC. Loved watching the great running game of Quaterback Randall Cunningham for the Philadelphia Eagles.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Sam Burgess back to [email protected]$ 2016-2018.


----------



## stiflers mum

2016 Player transfers.

http://www.nrl.com/2016-nrl-player-transfers/tabid/10874/newsid/88894/default.aspx

Dragons losing Runciman.atsch


----------



## St Pecktor

Tuff Gong said:


> Sam Burgess back to [email protected]$ 2016-2018.


The Champs are back baby! :happy


----------



## stiflers mum

Robbie Farah wants release from the Tigers rumoured to be talking to the Roosters.

http://www.smh.com.au/rugby-league/...lease-from-tigers-report-20151120-gl4ghr.html

Wants them to pay out his $1.9 million contract.


----------



## St Pecktor

New 24/7 league channel on foxtel due when the new tv deal kicks in. Theres talk that they may try and get it up and running next year.

Looks like Walker will be going to Manly. Disappointed how things have turned out. Apparently he took exception to playing injured and thought he was unfairly treated during the overdose saga. Sounds like he's just making excuses so he can go to Manly for more money.


----------



## Tuff Gong

St Pecktor said:


> New 24/7 league channel on foxtel due when the new tv deal kicks in. Theres talk that they may try and get it up and running next year.
> 
> Looks like Walker will be going to Manly. Disappointed how things have turned out. Apparently he took exception to playing injured and thought he was unfairly treated during the overdose saga. Sounds like he's just making excuses so he can go to Manly for more money.


Souths need to offload him & MacQueen so they can fit Sammy in their cap.


----------



## stiflers mum

Russel Crowe fucking Julie Burgess.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...g-up-with-julie-burgess/ar-BBnvVdk?li=AAgfYrC

Her vagina would be massive.


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Russel Crowe fucking Julie Burgess.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...g-up-with-julie-burgess/ar-BBnvVdk?li=AAgfYrC
> 
> Her vagina would be massive.


Haha. You're a sick bastard.


----------



## stiflers mum

bruiserh89 said:


> Haha. You're a sick bastard.


 Well that's 4 pretty big boys she's spat out. They would of been big babies.:deal


----------



## bruiserh89

stiflers mum said:


> Well that's 4 pretty big boys she's spat out. They would of been big babies.:deal


Yep. Like a wizard's sleeve.


----------



## bruiserh89

Great article by SF49ers journo Cam imman on why Hayne should be back on the squad for the last few games. Its a little long winded but makes very good points http://www.foxsports.com.au/nfl/cam-inman-san-francisco-49ers-need-to-play-aussie-jarryd-hayne-in-final-three-games-of-the-season/story-fnp3l4e4-1227656595546


----------



## rocco

stiflers mum said:


> Russel Crowe fucking Julie Burgess.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...g-up-with-julie-burgess/ar-BBnvVdk?li=AAgfYrC
> 
> Her vagina would be massive.


Big vaginas seem to find each other. No chance of any domestic violence in that relationship.


----------



## stiflers mum

rocco said:


> Big vaginas seem to find each other. No chance of any domestic violence in that relationship.


 :lol: He would need more than Spud to deal with Julies boy's.


----------



## bruiserh89

I see the injury ravaged Niners have finally succumbed and have elevated Hayne of the practice squad to the 53 man team with two games left in the season. It was looking like they werent interested.

See below.

Jarryd Hayne fans might call his return to the San Francisco 49ersâ€™ 53-man squad a Christmas miracle.

Others upset at the injury-ravaged teamâ€™s treatment of the former NRL star the past two months probably would call it karma. The 49ers announced on Saturday they have promoted Hayne off their practice squad and inserted him back in their 53-man active roster, making him eligible to play the Detroit Lions on Sunday (Monday 5am AEDT).

The resurrection of Hayneâ€™s NFL career comes after the 49ers axed him on Halloween and two days later signed him to their practice squad.

It also comes 10 days after special teams coordinator Thomas McGaughey bluntly told reporters the Australian â€œneeds to learn how to play footballâ€ and â€œit just didnâ€™t work outâ€.

With two games left in the 49ersâ€™ losing season, Hayne has an opportunity to not only show the 49ers he is worthy of a 53-man squad slot, but also the Lions and 30 other NFL teams that could have signed him during his practice squad stint.

A year ago Detroit was the frontrunner to sign the former Parramatta Eel until the 49ers sweetened their offer with a $US100,000 ($A137,457.04) guaranteed payment.

Hayneâ€™s return to the 49ersâ€™ 53-man squad doesnâ€™t ensure he will play the Lions.

The 49ers can only take 46 players into each game so Hayne will have to survive that cut which is announced 45 minutes before kickoff.

Hayneâ€™s chances of being plucked from the practice squad and playing against the Lions skyrocketed when the 49ersâ€™ top running back in recent weeks Shaun Draughn was ruled out on Friday with a sprained knee.

That left just two fit running backs in the 49ersâ€™ 53-man squad - Kendall Gaskins and DuJuan Harris.

Since Hayneâ€™s axing the 49ers lost running backs Carlos Hyde, Reggie Bush and Mike Davis to injury and earlier this week cut underperforming free agent signing Travaris Cadet.

The 49ers usually take three running backs into each game, but if they donâ€™t play Hayne coach Jim Tomsula said the team could lean on wide receiver/punt returner Bruce Ellington and fullback Bruce Miler to step in to play the position.

After McGaugheyâ€™s comments it will be interesting to see if the 49ers play Hayne at punt returner as well as running back.

Hayne, a pre-season sensation for the 49ers despite never playing an elite game of American football, was cut from the active roster after three dropped punts in the first six regular season games.


----------



## thehook13

Up the doggies!!! - Mitchell pierce


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Up the doggies!!! - Mitchell pierce


:rofl

i just heard the news. atsch

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...o/news-story/83672306a60fdabd1ef5b318a21e3972


----------



## thehook13

St Pecktor said:


> :rofl
> 
> i just heard the news. atsch
> 
> http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/sp...o/news-story/83672306a60fdabd1ef5b318a21e3972




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692257122193666048
What a dickhead :rofl

it's funny though, no where near as bad as joel monaghan


----------



## thehook13

Daily Telegraph: 'Roosters to strip Pearce of captaincy, $50k fine & World Club series ban; NRL likely to impose at least a 6 match ban'


----------



## rusty nails

Well folks, if you ever needed proof Mitchell pierce is a grade A fuckwit there it is


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Daily Telegraph: 'Roosters to strip Pearce of captaincy, $50k fine & World Club series ban; NRL likely to impose at least a 6 match ban'


Pretty weak punishment, IMO. Mitchell has had a few of these sort of incidents, this one being the worst though. Wont be surprised to see if more comes of this.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty weak punishment, IMO. Mitchell has had a few of these sort of incidents, this one being the worst though. Wont be surprised to see if more comes of this.


 Mitchell Pearce and Joel Monaghan walk into a bar with erections. The bartender looks at them and say's ''you boys been at the dog pound again?''.


----------



## stiflers mum

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/692245055906680832
:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

St Pecktor said:


> Pretty weak punishment, IMO. Mitchell has had a few of these sort of incidents, this one being the worst though. Wont be surprised to see if more comes of this.


It's what the telegraph stated about 24 hours after it happened ffs
I don't know how people read that trash, all they are doing is guessing to create a stir, somehow people take it as gospel

The rorters haven't decided on a punishment, the nrl hasn't decided either, & even if they had some idea, they wouldn't be telling murdochs cronies


----------



## tezel8764

I'm not a Mitch Peace fan or a Rooster fan of that matter but the whole thing stinks, seems like they were recording for awhile there goading him to do some stupid shit when he was on the piss.


----------



## DB Cooper

tezel8764 said:


> I'm not a Mitch Peace fan or a Rooster fan of that matter but the whole thing stinks, seems like they were recording for awhile there goading him to do some stupid shit when he was on the piss.


...and that he'd been on the piss made that behaviour all okay then?


----------



## tezel8764

DB Cooper said:


> ...and that he'd been on the piss made that behaviour all okay then?


Nah mate, no condoning it. Just seems a bit sus to me. That's why you should always go out with your mates, because most are sports stars are worshiped here in Aus some of these players don't understand there are some people out there are just waiting to get them down a notch. He's still a idiot though.


----------



## tezel8764

It's funny DB, you would think from the posts on the Aussie Forum that choc is the most hated man in Australia. I saw him at Sizzlers celebrating his nieces birthday the whole bloody restaurant applauded. Things are different in real life. :lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

tezel8764 said:


> Nah mate, no condoning it. Just seems a bit sus to me. That's why you should always go out with your mates, because most are sports stars are worshiped here in Aus some of these players don't understand there are some people out there are just waiting to get them down a notch. He's still a idiot though.


One luxury sports stars are often afforded by their clubs and supporters is the good old fashion "who else can be blame and how can we make this go away."

But when you do something as dumb-arse as Pearce did you are on your own, and rightfully so.


----------



## stiflers mum

Whatmough retiring (probably) due to chronic knee injuries.


----------



## stiflers mum

Pearce fined $125,000 and suspended for 8 games.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/news/austr...eo-scandal/ar-BBqgjDO?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## St Pecktor

Souths 1st, Manly 2nd last, and Roosters last. Doesnt get much better than that.


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

Go you buckin funnies


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rusty nails

good god the handling in this eels cowboys game is atrocious.. we may have won but ill just be happy when this is over
parra have no excuses this year. our defense is punishing, weve just knocked off the premiers and anything short of the top 8 should be considered a dismal failure.


----------



## thehook13

Going to be a LONG year for the Knights....


----------



## Royal Watcher

Billy busted


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> Going to be a LONG year for the Knights....


 And the Dragons.atsch


----------



## St Pecktor

rusty nails said:


> good god the handling in this eels cowboys game is atrocious.. we may have won but ill just be happy when this is over
> parra have no excuses this year. our defense is punishing, weve just knocked off the premiers and anything short of the top 8 should be considered a dismal failure.


1 from 2 against last years grand finalists aint a bad start. Lets just hope that win doesnt move you guys up to -8.

I only saw Parra's first game, and they went alright considering Foran was out and Norman got injured. I think Foran will do wonders for you guys. Having a half that plays straight and direct will be a massive plus. I hope Peats can get back soon and have a good solid season without any serious injury.

I think Canberra can go very well this season. They had an awful completion rate against the Roosters, and were operating from a 2 man bench for the 2nd half as well as being without Seizer and Austin yet still managed a win. The way they threw the ball around in attack was rugby 7s type stuff. Great to watch.

Last season, they blew so many of those close games, and I remember saying to @bruiserh89 that they only needed a 5% improvement to make the finals as they lost about 5 or 6 games they should have won.


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Going to be a LONG year for the Knights....


I watched both Knights games, and you guys looked very very bad.

Maybe you can take comfort in the fact that instead of fielding old shit players, you're now fielding young shit players who can at least improve providing you guys dont cop too many hammerings like Sundays which could kill a young players confidence.


----------



## thehook13

Just doing dumb shit after dumb shit. Theres no excuses for Uate who came off the wing constantly and conceded at least 3 tries. Jarrod Mullen just a stooge all round. At times desperately looking at Trent Hodgkensen for answers. Its that bad i wish we had Gidley back


----------



## Royal Watcher

Slater has been operated on and the outlook is 6 to 8 months out of the game


----------



## St Pecktor

fistic fury said:


> Slater has been operated on and the outlook is 6 to 8 months out of the game


Could be career over for Bill. Not a good way to bow out.

C'arn @stiflers mum, accept my bet. :hey


----------



## thehook13

https://streamable.com/d0vz

Jennings try Semi assist


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Could be career over for Bill. Not a good way to bow out.
> 
> C'arn @stiflers mum, accept my bet. :hey


 Give me 50 start. Wait......make that 60 and you have a bet.:smile


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> Could be career over for Bill. Not a good way to bow out.
> 
> C'arn @stiflers mum, accept my bet. :hey


Should have accepted your bet. Inglis WTF? :lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Should have accepted your bet. Inglis WTF? :lol:


:-( GI = brain fartitis.

Would have been funnier if he got it then jumped around celebrating. :lol:


----------



## stiflers mum




----------



## St Pecktor

That was pathetic. Forwards got completely monstered. It could have been real real ugly had the Dogs not clocked off in the 2nd.


----------



## stiflers mum

Will Hopoate won't play football or train on Sundays because of religion.

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...s/news-story/e8e553d00688f05ebda4aa11d5a0f8ee

Can't believe he's Hoppa's son.:lol:


----------



## St Pecktor

Owen five. :rofl


----------



## thehook13

Daniel Mortimer injury


__
http://instagr.am/p/BECZns5n_dR/


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BECZns5n_dR/


Cunt head.


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> Daniel Mortimer injury
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BECZns5n_dR/


 Fuck !!!!!!


----------



## Royal Watcher

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ru...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490

http://www.theroar.com.au/2016/04/1...heroar/rugby-league+(The+Roar+-+Rugby+League)

"Boxer, former rugby league star and general loudmouth Anthony Mundine has talked up a possible return to rugby league, but not this year."



.


----------



## stiflers mum

fistic fury said:


> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/ru...tml?ITO=1490&ns_mchannel=rss&ns_campaign=1490
> 
> http://www.theroar.com.au/2016/04/18/414356/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+theroar/rugby-league+(The+Roar+-+Rugby+League)
> 
> "Boxer, former rugby league star and general loudmouth Anthony Mundine has talked up a possible return to rugby league, but not this year."
> 
> 
> 
> .


 Publicity stunt.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153684570298074


----------



## tezel8764

Repeat GF? Shit Broncos might take it this year.


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## stiflers mum

tezel8764 said:


> Repeat GF? Shit Broncos might take it this year.


 Sharkies!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The 49 year drought breaks this year paying $8 get on.


----------



## DB Cooper

A case of Best We Forget for the Warriors.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Manly supplements provider Darren Hibbert claims he spiked their drinks in 2011

http://www.theaustralian.com.au/spo...s/news-story/03ed5b84c612c7d295a9c775ce154dc0

A custom-made sports drink provided to Manly during their 2011 premiership season contained a banned endurance-boosting substance, the club's former supplements provider Darren Hibbert has claimed.


----------



## stiflers mum

James Roberts training Mundine for NRL comeback.

http://www.couriermail.com.au/sport...k/news-story/2d78c7c33d84c40813485d61bfe16b14
:lol:


----------



## DB Cooper

*Jarryd Hayne makes shock retirement from NFL to chase Olympic sevens dream for Fiji
*
Jarryd Hayne has announced his retirement from the NFL to chase his Olympic dream with the Fiji sevens team.

The San Francisco 49ers announced early Monday that the running back was hanging up his cleats.

Hayne, a former NRL star, has played league for Fiji and met with the country's national sevens team at the Sydney world series tournament earlier this year.

Hayne will link with the Fiji team later on Monday (European time) ahead of this weekend's London Sevens - the last world series tournament before the Rio Olympics in August.

Fox Sports understands Hayne will return to Australia before the Olympics, but has made no decision about whether he will play rugby league or rugby union after the Rio campaign - assuming he makes the final cut for Fiji's squad.

The 49ers released a lengthy statement from Hayne explaining his decision - which sent social media into meltdown.

"I'd like to thank Jed and the entire York family for giving me the opportunity to fulfil my dream of playing in the National Football League," Hayne said.

"I also want to thank Trent (San Francisco general manager Trent Baalke) and his staff, as well as Jim Tomsula, Tom Rathman and the other coaches who invested in me to make this dream a reality.

Continued at length here >>>
http://www.foxsports.com.au/rugby/j...i/news-story/c2de2c36dbd9e3add0937946104ee944


----------



## Royal Watcher

I heard an American football identity interviewed this morning and when asked about Hayne he commented Hayne's elusive running wasn't up to scratch. Had me thinking straight away that no other Aussie will ever make it over there.


----------



## St Pecktor

fistic fury said:


> I heard an American football identity interviewed this morning and when asked about Hayne he commented Hayne's elusive running wasn't up to scratch. Had me thinking straight away that no other Aussie will ever make it over there.


I really wish he would have given it another season.

If he improved 10-15% from his first season, and I do believe with the added nous, knowledge of the game, etc that he was more than capable of doing so, then I reckon he would have been good enough to be a handy player.

If he ends up signing for the Roosters after the Olympics, I'll feel dirty for cheering him on.


----------



## Royal Watcher




----------



## stiflers mum

Origin team(NSW) Adam Reynolds and James Maloney halves. 6 debutantes.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...queensland/ar-BBtluwf?li=AAgfLCP&ocid=1PRCMSE

Can't see that team beating QLD(hope I'm wrong though).


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Origin team(NSW) Adam Reynolds and James Maloney halves. 6 debutantes.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...queensland/ar-BBtluwf?li=AAgfLCP&ocid=1PRCMSE
> 
> Can't see that team beating QLD(hope I'm wrong though).


queensland 3-0
fucking bird.. :-( :conf atsch


----------



## stiflers mum

New Rugby League reality show on GO channel tonight. The Rookie where a rookie wins an NRL contract with one of the 16 NRL clubs. 7.30-8.30 tonight.

https://www.foxtel.com.au/got/whats-on/tv-guide/The-NRL-Rookie/77418066


----------



## DB Cooper

Queensland Storm in a canter tonight. Bring it on!


----------



## tezel8764




----------



## rusty nails

ref is well on his way to fucking this game


----------



## OZ Puncher

Fucking hell could Reynolds have had a worse debut? Two penalties in the first 10 min, kicking game was nowhere near where we needed it to be.

The young guys are looking great! Moylan and Mansour are looking like they belong there.


----------



## rusty nails

tha


OZ Puncher said:


> Fucking hell could Reynolds have had a worse debut? Two penalties in the first 10 min, *kicking game was nowhere near where we needed it to be*.
> 
> The young guys are looking great! Moylan and Mansour are looking like they belong there.





OZ Puncher said:


> *Fucking hell could Reynolds have had a worse debut? Two penalties in the first 10 min, kicking game was nowhere near where we needed it to be*.
> 
> The young guys are looking great! Moylan and Mansour are looking like they belong there.


are you high?? 
that was the best kicking game weve shown in a decade.. i cant remember the last time i saw repeat sets from the blues.
agree on moylan though.. hes the truth.
that ref though... he was all over the place both ways. consistently inconsistent


----------



## tezel8764

NSW just doesn't have anyone who can organise the attack consistently and under pressure. Cronk, Smith and JT just know each other so well and it showed in those last couple of sets.

Moylan was getting pumped under the high ball but looked like the only back who was a threat in attack. I have no idea why you pick Dylan Walker and his first touch is in the 77th minute. Reynolds missed the conversion that may have tied the game. Cordner and Jackson were solid, Fifita was good when he subbed on.

It's the same story again, close but not good enough.


----------



## DB Cooper

A real arm wrestle for 80 minutes. But 1-0 and off to Suncorp wrap it up for another year.


----------



## Royal Watcher

Laurie did NSW's cause no favors by asking for different refs in game II


----------



## rusty nails

anyone else think jennings is looking a bit porky?


----------



## Royal Watcher

There's a bit of a stench coming out of Manly. Wonder who the 6 are?


----------



## Tuff Gong

fistic fury said:


> There's a bit of a stench coming out of Manly. Wonder who the 6 are?


Fingers crossed it's Hiku, Foran, Sao, Sene-Lafao, Hasson & Horo :lol:


----------



## Royal Watcher

Tuff Gong said:


> Fingers crossed it's Hiku, Foran, Sao, Sene-Lafao, Hasson & Horo :lol:


Foran and Brett Stewart's relationship with Eddie Hayson doesn't paint them in a particularly good light now that this has gone down.


----------



## rusty nails

same refs have been appointed for the next origin. :verysad


----------



## OZ Puncher

Frizell had a great game. Tough loss they came so close.


----------



## thehook13

Another series gone. This one stings cause its same old story... NSW seem to miss by a hair. Just cannot push hard enough and walk away with the win.

Sure QLD have the better players and unreal team solidarity but NSW do so often come within striking distance and cannot do it. Best we can hope for is Smith and Cronk retiring

Also Gagai didnt get motm surprises me


----------



## Tuff Gong

OZ Puncher said:


> Frizell had a great game. Tough loss they came so close.


Yep, agreed. Jack Bird had a good game too.

It's the mistakes that NSW keep making when they're building pressure on QLD that let QLD back into the game last night.


----------



## St Pecktor

It was a great game to watch. Very close, but Queensland were jut too good. That try down the left late in the 2nd half was sublime.

The turning point was the Jennings knock on in goal. Though the same could be said with Gagai's first try. I thought we dominated the first half, yet went in the sheds 6 behind.


thehook13 said:


> Also Gagai didnt get motm surprises me


Does it shit you as much as it shits me to see Gagai look like Jonah Lomu for Queensland yet play like a bum for the Knights? I feel the same with GI


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> It was a great game to watch. Very close, but Queensland were jut too good. That try down the left late in the 2nd half was sublime.
> 
> The turning point was the Jennings knock on in goal. Though the same could be said with Gagai's first try. I thought we dominated the first half, yet went in the sheds 6 behind.
> Does it shit you as much as it shits me to see Gagai look like Jonah Lomu for Queensland yet play like a bum for the Knights? I feel the same with GI


 It's easier to look good when you have a first rate backline inside of you than a 3rd rate one as for Inglis he hasn't been that bad for you this year has he? Anyway another year another loss to Queensland.:-(


----------



## thehook13

St Pecktor said:


> Does it shit you as much as it shits me to see Gagai look like Jonah Lomu for Queensland yet play like a bum for the Knights? I feel the same with GI


Yes, the same was said for Darius Boyd when he played for the Knights. I thought he might of been passed it, then rep footy comes and all of a sudden he turns into the player we paid for.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> It's easier to look good when you have a first rate backline inside of you than a 3rd rate one as for Inglis he hasn't been that bad for you this year has he? Anyway another year another loss to Queensland.:-(


He has been fairly off most of the season, and seemed busted. Then theres the final second field goal attempt against you cunts when we were trailing by two. :-(


----------



## St Pecktor

thehook13 said:


> Yes, the same was said for Darius Boyd when he played for the Knights. I thought he might of been passed it, then rep footy comes and all of a sudden he turns into the player we paid for.


Yeah, I have a mate whos a big knights fan, he mentioned that to me recently.

Not sure if stats back it up, but he also said that statistically, Wayne Bennett (who is probably regarded as either the best, or 2nd best coach ever) is the least successful knights coach in terms of winning percentage.


----------



## OZ Puncher

I'd put Bellamy ahead of a Bennett, he had a team of nobody's and made them legends. Even random 18-20 year old rookies become hot property under 2 years with Bellamy. There's noone Storm can't beat


----------



## stiflers mum

I would put Gould ahead of Bennett too. He hasn't won as many as Bennett but has won with lesser teams as well as 6 out of 8 SOO series wins.


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> I would put Gould ahead of Bennett too. He hasn't won as many as Bennett but has won with lesser teams as well as 6 out of 8 SOO series wins.


im a massive phil gould fan. people bag him because they read shit by lowlifes like phil rothfield calling him a know it all etc... the problem with that is he just about_ does _know it all.. i used to love watching that mastermind segment he had on the footy show where he would just blow the minds of seasoned nrl coaches.. it was great stuff.
that said though i cant put him ahead of bennett. wayne has won everything there is to win and success has followed him everywhere hes gone. its not a coincidence. he took the rag tag knights to fourth. he even got perrenial chokers the dragons over the line. hes the best ever


----------



## OZ Puncher

Pish Posh, Rick Stone left the Knights a top 8 team. Bennett couldn't get them in the 8 the first season, the second he had a good run in the finals, but his third season was shit, and he got every player he wanted too, so he had no excuse.

He has had World Beaters in Brisbane (9/17 rep players) and the Dragons (lets face it, they were a damn good team, but just needed that little extra to get the result). Bennett was exposed big time with normal players in a normal team.


----------



## rusty nails

OZ Puncher said:


> Pish Posh, Rick Stone left the Knights a top 8 team. Bennett couldn't get them in the 8 the first season, the second he had a good run in the finals, but his third season was shit, and he got every player he wanted too, so he had no excuse.
> 
> He has had World Beaters in Brisbane (9/17 rep players) and the Dragons (lets face it, they were a damn good team, but just needed that little extra to get the result). Bennett was exposed big time with normal players in a normal team.


mate the knights were smashed by injury and upheaval his first year, his second they finished 4th and his third he was leaving and they had a guy paralysed. meanwhile the broncos went to shit and churned through two coaches, the knights and the dragons went straight to the abbotoir when he left. oh and when bennett went back to brisbane? straight to the grand final... 
i believe in coincidence but come on bro...


----------



## OZ Puncher

The Broncos coached by Griffin and Henjak both went very well, both fetching win margins of over 50% over a few seasons. And let's not forget how many new players came into the Broncos in 2009-.

I understand your sentiment, I just don't share it.


----------



## St Pecktor

http://wwos.nine.com.au/2016/07/11/19/16/eel-norman-caught-in-sex-tape-scandal

:lol:

Parra - The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## stiflers mum

St Pecktor said:


> http://wwos.nine.com.au/2016/07/11/19/16/eel-norman-caught-in-sex-tape-scandal
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Parra - The gift that keeps on giving.


 Feel bad for Foran though heard his kid might not be his,might be Brett Stewarts. Terrible if true.


----------



## St Pecktor

stiflers mum said:


> Feel bad for Foran though heard his kid might not be his,might be Brett Stewarts. Terrible if true.


I feel sorry for the kids if thats the case.

I thought that rumor got put to bed a while ago, or has it resurfaced since?


----------



## rusty nails

inept performance from NSW so far...


----------



## Tuff Gong

rusty nails said:


> inept performance from NSW so far...


Fucking ridiculous not being able to score a try with 9 penalties going their way & facing only 12 men...these guys just don't know how to score a try :-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

Spoke too soon :yep

Never seen Fifita move that fast before :lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Fifita :lol: :-(


----------



## Tuff Gong

NSW - snatching defeat from the jaws of victory since 2006


----------



## Tuff Gong

RESULT!!!

Maloney giving Parker a serve after Jennings scored :lol:


----------



## rusty nails

fuck yesssss!!!! so good to have finally, at long last, FINALLY pulled a queensland on queensland... we might have just erased alot of demons with this win..


----------



## stiflers mum

Stewart leaving Manly. But wants 700k.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...manly-saga/ar-BBvfrL0?li=AAgfLCP&ocid=1PRCMSE

Seems a bit of a dog act to me. What is this fuckery? Manly stuck by him when he drunkenly fingered that troubled teenage girl. What a inconsiderate knob.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1192406790824526


----------



## buff my helmet

St Pecktor said:


> http://wwos.nine.com.au/2016/07/11/19/16/eel-norman-caught-in-sex-tape-scandal
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Parra - The gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## rusty nails

Melbourne might be the most fragile looking competition leaders I can remember seeing. I reckon they go straight out the back door in the finals. They're not going to trouble anybody imo


----------



## rusty nails

god I hope this is cronullas year. I just want to see it once before I die


----------



## rusty nails

you would swap taumalolo for any two forwards in the game wouldn't you??

meanwhile where the fuck is everyone lately?


----------



## thehook13

:lol: suck shit boyd you prick


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> god I hope this is cronullas year. I just want to see it once before I die


 Me too I would love the PM I would get from Whatarock at ESB if the Sharkies won..:lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> you would swap taumalolo for any two forwards in the game wouldn't you??
> 
> meanwhile where the fuck is everyone lately?


 Dunno this place is dead. Boxrec isn't much better 1 to 2 people making 80% of the posts. Lack of Aussie boxing success maybe and me not posting about Danny Green means buff my helmet has nothing to whinge or post about.


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> meanwhile where the fuck is everyone lately?


I think you'll find the answer is twitter and facebook.

The only remaining place Aussie boxing is discussed fluently on a traditional style forum is Boxrec,


----------



## rusty nails

who you boys got for the GF? id pretty much written Melbourne off leading into the semis but they seem to have come good at exactly the right time and seem back to their clinical best. sharks also looked good but its hard to tell if they were good or the cowboys were emotionally spent from the previous game. also didn't like the way the sharks took their foot off the gas at stages. do that against Melbourne and theyre cooked.

Melbourne by 10


----------



## stiflers mum

Sharks by 14.


----------



## St Pecktor

Sharks by 6.


----------



## Tuff Gong

Well done Sharkies!


----------



## thehook13

:lol: great game from cronulla. Fifita game saving try, sharks holding on. i was sure they were about to comcede to melbourne again


----------



## stiflers mum

49 years and won fuck al.................errr 1. :yep


----------



## rusty nails

luke lewis went alright but I thought fifita was easily the sharks best. great job sharkies. northies would have been the best place in the world last night.


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> luke lewis went alright but I thought fifita was easily the sharks best. great job sharkies. northies would have been the best place in the world last night.


 How whatarock looked like waking up this morning.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## rusty nails

Rebecca Wilson dead..


----------



## buff my helmet

The Hayne Plane strikes again.

This time showing porn to school children. All be it accidentally.

http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/ja...n/news-story/ab1a20d3510e100119459107190eb924


----------



## thehook13

:rofl fuckheads at norton should be prepared for that


----------



## stiflers mum

buff my helmet said:


> The Hayne Plane strikes again.
> 
> This time showing porn to school children. All be it accidentally.
> 
> http://www.news.com.au/sport/nrl/ja...n/news-story/ab1a20d3510e100119459107190eb924


:merchant:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## stiflers mum

Ben Barba sacked from Sharkies for positive Cocaine test.


----------



## Matty lll




----------



## Tuff Gong

.


----------



## Tuff Gong

So he's whisked off to an overseas rehab clinic to "deal with his personal issues" & will be back playing footy come roudn 13 next season.

I just hope Manly don't pick him up, we don't need his type there but he's supposedly DCE's best mate so it wouldn't surprise me.

Can you imagine Nate Myles & Barba both at Manly :sad5


----------



## thehook13

Sterlo coaching the Blues is interesting. People bagging him out already. Hopefully he can instill in the Blues just that little bit extra needed to get over the line. There is no doubt he follows every player closely and has an analytical approach to the game but what the blues need is a bit more passion when it counts. 110%


----------



## Matty lll

Here we go again


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/800519470422687744


----------



## thehook13

NRL scraps City v Country fixture, last edition to be played in Mudgee in 2017

Damn I think we could all see this coming but a good tradition now dead


----------



## stiflers mum

thehook13 said:


> NRL scraps City v Country fixture, last edition to be played in Mudgee in 2017
> 
> Damn I think we could all see this coming but a good tradition now dead


 True but it was losing relevancy. The SOO side is picked before it (SOO players can't play in it) and the clubs who pay the players wages don't want to lose a player through injury on a nothing game.


----------



## stiflers mum

Matty lll said:


>


 Looks like he takes performance Enhancing Drugs as well (not steroids).

http://espn-sports.online/articles/...Yi4uX19zaWQuLg&source=KatRMUSI&ad=BEN325-55dt


----------



## Matty lll

Posted these in my rugby thread in the lounge a while ago but just did two more so thought I'd post them here since I never think to look in this thread. Just a few wallpapers/designs for players (first few I did definitely don't look that good now because the lines/paint splatter is all over the place and in the wrong direction):



Spoiler


----------



## Matty lll

What a legend Beau is:


----------



## thehook13

Big Sammy wishing you a merry christmas


----------



## thehook13

Sandow still got the itch after the Carney fight


----------



## Tuff Gong

You can take the boy out of Cherbourg but...oh wait...


----------



## tezel8764

Sandow :rofl


----------



## thehook13

tezel8764 said:


> Sandow :rofl


The bloke wants a second chance in the NRL then he goes and does this
Fucking flip!


----------



## VERTiiGO

IM BAACCCCCCCK.. where is st pecker at?

-Rooster


----------



## Matty lll

Put together a short Nines highlight video -






Edit: looks like the audio has been muted, I'll have to get a new song and re-upload.


----------



## stiflers mum

VERTiiGO said:


> IM BAACCCCCCCK.. where is st pecker at?
> 
> -Rooster


 Probably be back when league season gets underway but then again maybe not. The Aussie section is dying. Congrats on the Auckland 9's.


----------



## VERTiiGO

stiflers mum said:


> Probably be back when league season gets underway but then again maybe not. The Aussie section is dying. Congrats on the Auckland 9's.


long time no see mate... sad to see the section is dying tho


----------



## St Pecktor

VERTiiGO said:


> IM BAACCCCCCCK.. where is st pecker at?
> 
> -Rooster


Hows things buddy? You cunts are looking good this season . Unfortunately we're pretty much one of the many teams now that need a clean out/makeover.

Can't see us doing much this season unfortunately.


----------



## stiflers mum

Wish I put $10 on Dragons to win the comp before the start of the season when they were paying $101. They're paying $21 now.


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Wish I put $10 on Dragons to win the comp before the start of the season when they were paying $101. They're paying $21 now.


nah theyll be back to 100/1 after origin


----------



## rusty nails

righto lads (if theres any still here) whos watching??
ive noticed a distinct lack of interest in the origin this year. probably due to queensland being busted all over the park. no doubt theyll still pull a typical queensland and dust us 30-6


----------



## DB Cooper

Go the Queensland Storm.


----------



## rusty nails

DB Cooper said:


> Go the Queensland Storm.


...........the fuck you been old boy???


----------



## thehook13

Blues FTW


----------



## thehook13

One of the best origin halves in a while. Way better than game 1 2016


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> ...........the fuck you been old boy???


I'm heading straight back there after that performance!


----------



## DB Cooper




----------



## rusty nails

what about that defence.. Dugan on Guerra then tedesco on Gillett.. Fucking tedesco was everywhere.. Guarding that try line with his life.. As usual the blues went better without Pearce on the field


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> what about that defence.. Dugan on Guerra then tedesco on Gillett.. Fucking tedesco was everywhere.. Guarding that try line with his life.. As usual the blues went better without Pearce on the field


Nothing went wrong for NSW on the night. Including Pearce's injury.

Meanwhile Billy should be yelling "Pick me! Pick me!"


----------



## rusty nails

DB Cooper said:


> Nothing went wrong for NSW on the night. Including Pearce's injury.
> 
> Meanwhile Billy should be yelling "Pick me! Pick me!"


who do you pull out though.. gagai was fantastic and oates was pretty good. boyd was quiet but he didn't have many chances due to it being more of a forwards game. I cant stand boyd but hes got magic dust on him when he plays for qld.


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> who do you pull out though.. gagai was fantastic and oates was pretty good. boyd was quiet but he didn't have many chances due to it being more of a forwards game. I cant stand boyd but hes got magic dust on him when he plays for qld.


Put Billy fullback. Or put Billy on the wing. But bloody well put Billy in !!!


----------



## DB Cooper

Billy's back. 

JT's back.

....and Nate Myles to Storm :conf


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> ....and Nate Myles to Storm :conf


Glad Manly got rid of him, he was a waste of space & salary cap.

I heard he asked to leave because his missus has relocated/returned to Melbourne.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Glad Manly got rid of him, he was a waste of space & salary cap.
> 
> I heard he asked to leave because his missus has relocated/returned to Melbourne.


Might yet prove a handy top up for Storm coming into the business end of the season.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> Might yet prove a handy top up for Storm coming into the business end of the season.


Yeah I reckon Bellamy will get more out of him than Barrett did.

Manly only bought him to keep DCE there, they're apparently good mates.

He was on $500k for 3 years but my understanding is that Manly aren't liable for the final year of his contract because he asked to leave.


----------



## Tuff Gong

That second half was ridiculous.

I've never seen a more blatant effort by the ref to bring a losing side back into a game.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> That second half was ridiculous.
> 
> I've never seen a more blatant effort by the ref to bring a losing side back into a game.


All roads led to a live third game I'll grant you that.

NSW should have put it beyond doubt in the first half but didn't. Queensland will go on and win the series now and they shouldn't have been given a sniff after NSW got well on top tonight.


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> All roads led to a live third game I'll grant you that.
> 
> NSW should have put it beyond doubt in the first half but didn't. Queensland will go on and win the series now and they shouldn't have been given a sniff after NSW got well on top tonight.


Yep, Thurston's (& possibly Cronk's) last Origin, the NRL & channel 9 will want a fairytale ending for them up at Suncorp.


----------



## rusty nails

you cant just stop playing at half time and expect to win. it says alot that even the shell of what queensland were can still knock us off at our own ground.. pathetic.


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> you cant just stop playing at half time and expect to win. it says alot that even the shell of what queensland were can still knock us off at our own ground.. pathetic.


 You can't protect a 10 point lead for 40 minutes at this level.


----------



## stiflers mum

Have you seen this? @Tuff Gong






I miss Tooves rants.:lol:


----------



## Tuff Gong

Well it was the expected fairytale ending at Suncorp for Thurston but QLD didn't need any help from the officials, NSW were absolutely dire.

Any chance of a NSW comeback was ruined by Graham giving away the same dumb penalty he gave away in game 2.

Where to from here? Daley has to go, as does Pearce. Woods & Fifita were woeful - they need to go too.


----------



## rusty nails

origin careers that need to end tonight

woods
pearce
dugan
grahame
daley


----------



## DB Cooper

rusty nails said:


> origin careers that need to end tonight
> 
> woods
> pearce
> dugan
> grahame
> daley


Agree on some. Perhaps most. But it's pointless putting a line through names unless they are able to choose somebody better.


----------



## DB Cooper

Go the Queensland Storm!

How sweet it was.


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

Queenslander!!!!! Hahaha


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

DB Cooper said:


> Go the Queensland Storm!
> 
> How sweet it was.


Oh mate are you a Queenslander too?


----------



## DB Cooper

W8ing 4 a M8 said:


> Oh mate are you a Queenslander too?


Only when it comes to Origin.


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

DB Cooper said:


> Only when it comes to Origin.


Ah ha so you hate NSW


----------



## DB Cooper

W8ing 4 a M8 said:


> Ah ha so you hate NSW


No, more a case of loving Queensland. Spent a lot of time there. I'd rather be there than NSW, I'll tell you that for free.


----------



## W8ing 4 a M8

DB Cooper said:


> No, more a case of loving Queensland. Spent a lot of time there. I'd rather be there than NSW, I'll tell you that for free.


So would I mate


----------



## DB Cooper

I can't believe the press swallow this shit time after time >>>

*Outspoken boxing champion Anthony Mundine set to become the oldest NRL player in history as he plans a football comeback at the age of 42*

*The controversial athlete is planning a rugby league comeback at the age of 42*
*Mundine wants to play for his old team, the St George Illawarra Dragons, in 2018*
*The champion boxer and his manager met Dragons CEO Peter Doust on Tuesday*
*Mundine plans to play in an indigenous knockout tournament to see how he goes*

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...undine-plans-return-rugby-league-aged-42.html

:bellew


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> I can't believe the press swallow this shit time after time >>>
> 
> *Outspoken boxing champion Anthony Mundine set to become the oldest NRL player in history as he plans a football comeback at the age of 42*
> 
> *The controversial athlete is planning a rugby league comeback at the age of 42*
> *Mundine wants to play for his old team, the St George Illawarra Dragons, in 2018*
> *The champion boxer and his manager met Dragons CEO Peter Doust on Tuesday*
> *Mundine plans to play in an indigenous knockout tournament to see how he goes*
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...undine-plans-return-rugby-league-aged-42.html
> 
> :bellew


Yep it's like clockwork - any time he has a fight coming up it's the same old bullshit.

I guess it helps to have Danny Weidler in your pocket like Mundine does.


----------



## stiflers mum

:doyenfingers GO MUNDINE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stiflers mum

Laurie Daley axed as origin coach.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...ter-review/ar-AAqFyio?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## stiflers mum

:grun New South Welshman forced to go for Roosters.


----------



## stiflers mum

Manly win a top game to beat Parra in the last minute of the U/20's. They came from 8th in the regular season let's hope the Cows can do the same.


----------



## stiflers mum

:frochcry Poor old Hunters getting fucking smashed.


----------



## stiflers mum

:doyenfingers Hunters 2 tries in 2 minutes 10 to go !!!!!!!!! 42-12 8 minutes to go!!!!!!! GO YOU GOOD THINGS


----------



## DB Cooper

We are the Storm and we're Number 1.


----------



## stiflers mum

DB Cooper said:


> We are the Storm and we're Number 1.


 No argument here.....clinic.


----------



## stiflers mum

Footy show axed. Fatty to do more commentary (thank god for FOX) Erin Molan to host new show. Thinking of doing a Monday show to compete with Monday night with Matty Johns.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...ars-on-air/ar-AAtCIBu?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Footy show axed. Fatty to do more commentary (thank god for FOX) Erin Molan to host new show. Thinking of doing a Monday show to compete with Monday night with Matty Johns.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...ars-on-air/ar-AAtCIBu?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


they had to do something. its fucking unwatchable and i say that without exaggeration.
i flicked it on a month ago just by chance for the first time in years and you couldnt pay me to get through it. erin molan makes me want to gouge my eyes out and whoever the fuck decided in this day and age that watching some toothless yobbo kicking a goal in a studio carpark makes for riveting viewing needs to get sacked immediately. I had to turn the telly off and read a book instead it was that bad. you would have to be on fucking opiates to enjoy that garbage.


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> they had to do something. its fucking unwatchable and i say that without exaggeration.
> i flicked it on a month ago just by chance for the first time in years and you couldnt pay me to get through it. erin molan makes me want to gouge my eyes out and whoever the fuck decided in this day and age that watching some toothless yobbo kicking a goal in a studio carpark makes for riveting viewing needs to get sacked immediately. I had to turn the telly off and read a book instead it was that bad. you would have to be on fucking opiates to enjoy that garbage.


:lol:


----------



## thehook13

Matty johns footy show is a 1000 times better. Thank god that cringeworthy channel 9 farce is over. Beau ryan is finished


----------



## rusty nails

wade grahame... is he the most overated player in the comp? how the fuck is he in the australian team? cunt was a deadset passenger during origin this year.. toss up with woods i suppose. his selection is another fucking joke


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> wade grahame... is he the most overated player in the comp? how the fuck is he in the australian team? cunt was a deadset passenger during origin this year.. toss up with woods i suppose. his selection is another fucking joke


 Fortunately we are that much better than the rest of the countries it won't matter.


----------



## stiflers mum

Pearce leaving Roosters going to Manly.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...m-roosters/ar-BBFjTwo?li=AAgfLCP&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Pearce leaving Roosters going to Manly.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...m-roosters/ar-BBFjTwo?li=AAgfLCP&ocid=1PRCMSE


im his harshest critic but ive got to say pearce has been fucked over hard here. hes given a decade or more of service and won premierships only to be punted for a guy who will probably retire next year..


----------



## stiflers mum

rusty nails said:


> im his harshest critic but ive got to say pearce has been fucked over hard here. hes given a decade or more of service and won premierships only to be punted for a guy who will probably retire next year..


 Well he's not going to Manly he's going to the Knights for $1 mill a year. I'm sure that sort of dough will cushion the blow a bit.:lol:


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Well he's not going to Manly he's going to the Knights for $1 mill a year. I'm sure that sort of dough will cushion the blow a bit.:lol:


yeah strong point.. lol


----------



## stiflers mum

Manly facing significant fine after salary cap breaches going back 5 years.

http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...ach-notice/ar-BBGyUEJ?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


----------



## rusty nails

stiflers mum said:


> Manly facing significant fine after salary cap breaches going back 5 years.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...ach-notice/ar-BBGyUEJ?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


manly gunna manly... :verysad


----------



## Tuff Gong

stiflers mum said:


> Manly facing significant fine after salary cap breaches going back 5 years.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rugb...ach-notice/ar-BBGyUEJ?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE


Don't think it's as bad as it was being made out - we did score Joel Thompson after all :yep


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

stiflers mum said:


> Footy show axed. Fatty to do more commentary (thank god for FOX) Erin Molan to host new show. Thinking of doing a Monday show to compete with Monday night with Matty Johns.
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-au/entertainm...ars-on-air/ar-AAtCIBu?li=AAgfYrC&ocid=1PRCMSE











Get this cunt off TV


----------



## rusty nails

thehook13 said:


> Get this cunt off TV


ive had it with her. shes a nice person but shes annoying as fuck and you cant turn on the telly without seeing her face these days. shes absolutely everywhere


----------



## thehook13

rusty nails said:


> ive had it with her. shes a nice person but shes annoying as fuck and you cant turn on the telly without seeing her face these days. shes absolutely everywhere


Her dads a liberal cunt too

:sun


----------



## Matty lll

rusty nails said:


> ive had it with her. shes a nice person but shes annoying as fuck and you cant turn on the telly without seeing her face these days. shes absolutely everywhere


Vonnie and that new bird from Matty Johns are better.


----------



## rusty nails

Matty lll said:


> Vonnie and that new bird from Matty Johns are better.


my oath bro. ive got a serious crush on yvonne sampson. shes pretty much my ideal chick.
i love ruan simms too


----------



## thehook13




----------



## Royal Watcher

Was going to rename the Pub Chat thread in honour of stiflers mum. But somehow I think he would have preferred this thread.


----------



## thehook13

Ponga is the future. Superstar


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

State of Origin 2018: Queensland fans to be denied XXXX, VB to be served instead

:rofl love this


----------



## thehook13

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1001028683463716864


----------



## DB Cooper

I'm off to State of Origin I tonight at The G.

They aren't opening the car park due to security concerns. So the car stays home, and its a pub stop on the way and in to it at the game.

There's no Billy and no Cammo tonight. But Queensland! Queensland! Queensland!

Bring it on!!


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> I'm off to State of Origin I tonight at The G.
> 
> They aren't opening the car park due to security concerns. So the car stays home, and its a pub stop on the way and in to it at the game.
> 
> There's no Billy and no Cammo tonight. But Queensland! Queensland! Queensland!
> 
> Bring it on!!


No Cronk or Thurston too.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> No Cronk or Thurston too.


...and no Queensland either, as it turned out.

Just got back. Disappointing. But not a bad spectacle. About 87,000 turned up.


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155862935558074


----------



## Tuff Gong

DB Cooper said:


> ...and no Queensland either, as it turned out.
> 
> Just got back. Disappointing. But not a bad spectacle. About 87,000 turned up.


Yeah it was a good game.


----------



## DB Cooper

Tuff Gong said:


> Yeah it was a good game.


So many debutantes running around I hardly knew a player.

QLD will be looking for a lift from Billy, assuming he can get back for O II. I notice it is on a Sunday which is interesting.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> So many debutantes running around I hardly knew a player.
> 
> QLD will be looking for a lift from Billy, assuming he can get back for O II. I notice it is on a Sunday which is interesting.


Do you follow League? NSW surely looked very different but has most of the in form players in the League right now. lattrell Mitchell, ado carr, james tedesco, tom trebovic, james roberts, nathan cleary, damien cook, tyrone peachy. Aside from origin - I was excited just to see all these guy playing in the one team to be honest.


----------



## DB Cooper

thehook13 said:


> Do you follow League? NSW surely looked very different but has most of the in form players in the League right now. lattrell Mitchell, ado carr, james tedesco, tom trebovic, james roberts, nathan cleary, damien cook, tyrone peachy. Aside from origin - I was excited just to see all these guy playing in the one team to be honest.


I'm a Storm supporter of only fleeting interest. Have been since they set up here. But I put A League soccer, AFL, cricket and boxing all ahead of NRL.

Could not believe it when I read through the teams the morning of the match and saw how inexperienced both sides were. Apart from GI with 30 matches the next highest from either team was Cordner with 9, and there were something like 11 debut players.


----------



## thehook13

DB Cooper said:


> I'm a Storm supporter of only fleeting interest. Have been since they set up here. But I put A League soccer, AFL, cricket and boxing all ahead of NRL.
> 
> Could not believe it when I read through the teams the morning of the match and saw how inexperienced both sides were. Apart from GI with 30 matches the next highest from either team was Cordner with 9, and there were something like 11 debut players.


Origin looked completely different this year. The baby blues are the new breed, we have been stuck with the legends in both teams for a while now. Thurston, GI, Slater, Boyd, Smith, Gallen etc. But finally the League will move on and we can give the new guys a shot.

Atleast you didn't put super rugby ahead of NRL


----------



## DB Cooper

D Day + 1


----------



## thehook13




----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2158914037678250


----------



## thehook13

Thaiday announces retirement


----------



## rusty nails

thehook13 said:


> Thaiday announces retirement


absolute fuckwit of a guy... but an enormous career. he should be proud


----------



## rusty nails

anyone see the panthers v warriors tonight? the panthers half is a deadset gun


----------



## thehook13

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10155943916948074


----------



## thehook13

..


----------



## thehook13

..


----------



## DB Cooper

One of the more amazing State of Origin matches last night. Even if it was a dead rubber.

After having about 70% of possession, and against a NSW short of Moloney for the last 10 minutes of the half, QLD found a way of going in at half time trailing. Surely QLD had shot their load and were headed for a real drubbing in the 2nd half? Or so I thought with a few beers in the belly, and my mates shared the same view. But that's not the way it played out.

Well played Billy Slater. A fitting send-off.


----------



## rusty nails

DB Cooper said:


> One of the more amazing State of Origin matches last night. Even if it was a dead rubber.
> 
> After having about 70% of possession, and against a NSW short of Moloney for the last 10 minutes of the half, QLD found a way of going in at half time trailing. Surely QLD had shot their load and were headed for a real drubbing in the 2nd half? Or so I thought with a few beers in the belly, and my mates shared the same view. But that's not the way it played out.
> 
> Well played Billy Slater. A fitting send-off.


the half time stats were incredible.

64% possession queensland
102 tackles queensland vs 204 tackles nsw
penalties 5-1 queensland
blues had a whopping total of 3 tackles inside the opposition 20 metres

nsw lead 12-8

ive never seen anything like that in my life. Queensland should have been up by 30. i dont think well ever see stats like that again.


----------



## thehook13




----------



## DB Cooper

Super game between Storm and Rabbits last weekend. Only saw bits and pieces of it unfortunately because I was switching channels to the AFL game.


----------



## DB Cooper

State of Origin 1 tonight.

Can Queensland regroup?


----------



## DB Cooper

Great game. Had everything. Queensland back in the driver's seat.


----------



## DB Cooper

All tied up and on to ANZ stadium for the decider.

Reading today that the first half last night went for 47 minutes and 45 seconds.


----------



## WaltzingMatilda

DB Cooper said:


> All tied up and on to ANZ stadium for the decider.
> 
> Reading today that the first half last night went for 47 minutes and 45 seconds.


Someone is having a lend of you, either that, or read it again

It would be front page news if the half somehow went for 7 minutes 45 seconds too long, even with the incompetence we sometimes see, it would be pretty much impossible for them to fuck up like that


----------



## DB Cooper

WaltzingMatilda said:


> Someone is having a lend of you, either that, or read it again
> 
> It would be front page news if the half somehow went for 7 minutes 45 seconds too long, even with the incompetence we sometimes see, it would be pretty much impossible for them to fuck up like that


I didn't say I believed it. Only that I read it, and it's not as if accounts of the timing inconsistency during the game were hard to find:

https://www.sportingnews.com/au/lea...k-went-back-in-time/j41qzzy52lm31lvja417k6eva

https://www.foxsports.com.au/nrl/st...i/news-story/61614a0822e2c2814f3821c5c9193f75

https://www.msn.com/en-au/sport/rug...n-why-game-clock-went-back-in-time/ar-AADiycT

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/state-of-origin-clock_1

The Channel 9 clock as Moloney threw his forward pass read 36.18.










and immediately after that the Channel 9 clock reverted back to 31.16 :










Then a few minutes later Trbojevic scored his second try in what Channel 9 were showing as the 35th minute.

The official word from Channel 9 themselves:

_"Our State of Origin clock was displaying the incorrect time for a period of the first half due to an issue with our provider. The issue was quickly resolved and the correct time shown for the rest of the half." _

OOPS!


----------



## DB Cooper

George Burgess looks like he will be in for a long holiday. 

Penalty to be announced shortly.


----------



## DB Cooper

NRL counsel pointing out Burgess has 50 per cent loading to his name given similar misconduct last year. Claiming the latest offence should sit in the 800-1000 points range. With loading that's 12-15 weeks out. However, given Burgess has plead guilty, he is entitled to 25 per cent discount.

Burgess's lawyer arguing a 500-600 point penalty is sufficient. With loading that's a 7-9 week ban, however with a guilty plea discount that will be reduced by 25%.

The judiciary panel has now left to deliberate. Decision not far away.


----------



## DB Cooper

The judiciary panel has been deliberating 15 minutes now. Still waiting to be called back in to hear the verdict. The general feeling among the media is that this will be closer to 10 weeks than 5 or 6.


----------



## DB Cooper

The verdict has been handed down.

George Burgess has received a 9 game ban.


----------



## DB Cooper

Here we go again. Origin III.

Pearce back and no Ponga.


----------



## rusty nails

awesome win by the blues. its so hard being a blues fan. win or lose you always end up screaming at the tv. :yep
fucking pierce... its like the guy has no forward gears. hes got that greg bird syndrome where people think just because hes trying hard hes a good player, completely ignoring the fact that we lose all forward momentum every time the cunt touches the ball and that hell cost you at least 6 handovers a game. i nearly cried when he was picked and again when i realised theyd handed him kicking duties despite the fact maloneys kicking was millimetre perfect last game. ahh well. at least we won.


----------



## DB Cooper

Cameron Smith's 400th tonight and no end in sight. What a fucking machine.


----------



## rusty nails

looks like josh reynolds has got himself a fatal.... 9 aliases!

https://www.9news.com.au/national/n...yfriends/5e0fbdd2-4246-422e-8eb0-56f0ca9e1386


----------

